# What's for Dinner Tonight?



## Melensdad

I'm home with nothing much to do this afternoon so I figured I whip up a decent meal.  I've got a meeting at the school so we're eating early, and tonight is the might Mrs_B stays at school an extra hour for tutoring so ...

I've got some frozen cod, not as good as fresh, but its what I had.  It's baking with a simple honey-miso glaze. 

For the sides I'm lightly sauteing some fresh leeks in butter, just to caramelize them lightly.  Green beans added to the leeks, just to make the green beans a little special.

Cauliflower with cheese (from a frozen package).

Some home made risoto with sundried tomatoes, porchini mushrooms, and italian spices which I cooked in organic chicken stock instead of water to give it a bit more richness and flavor.

And a tossed salad.


----------



## Durwood RIP

A frozen pizza that i added ham and more cheese to so it has more flavor. Gonna be done in about 15 minutes and i can't wait.  yum yum


----------



## Melensdad

Durwood said:


> A frozen pizza that i added ham and *more cheese *to so it has more flavor.



The lovely wife cooked that for us on Friday evening.  I'm lactose intolerant.  I think she is sending me a message?


----------



## rback33

I think I will be eating some of the leftover Chili from Sunday's gathering. It's GREAT stuff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My wife just told me that it's sausage and something?????


----------



## Doc

It's a subway night here.  We did grocery shopping tonight.  Did regular shopping plus got all the fixings for the Thanksgiving day dinner.  So no cooking here tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had shrimp lo mein, and 6 crab rangoon, and brought the leftovers home with me.


----------



## Erik

On the way home I saw a sign for $6.99 steak dinner at the local "irish" pub.  8 oz steak came with salad and cheesy garlic mashed skin on taters.  not bad.


----------



## Galvatron

well like Bob i had nothing on so i done a family meal....

Roasted a joint of Pork the crackling was spot on....roasted potatoes,broccoli and cauliflower for veg and some sage and onion stuffing on the side.

Our bellies went pop and the wife was chuffed to come home to a nice meal.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I had shrimp lo mein, and 6 crab rangoon, and brought the leftovers home with me.



I thought you were a vegetarian?  That must only apply to meat as I see you can decimate the world's seafood population singlehandedly.  I'm going into hiding now before the bombs start flying.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I thought you were a vegetarian?  That must only apply to meat as I see you can decimate the world's seafood population singlehandedly.  I'm going into hiding now before the bombs start flying.


I _*yam*_... and next time I see you Franky boy, ya gonna get it with the wet fish, right across the chops.
You're right, I LOVE seafood, chinese.. etc..


----------



## pirate_girl

I had;
A tuna melt (on whole wheat),cheese curds and potato soup from A&W.
'Twas deeeeeelish!


----------



## §tella

We're celebrating Mother's Day tonight so we don't hit crowds tomorrow.  My parents, my bf and I are hitting a Brazilian steakhouse.  Haven't been to this one though.  

I'm trying to starve myself so I have room lol.


----------



## BamsBBQ

no quite sure... the fatty i Q'd today is for biscuits & gravy tomorrow...the abt's are to munch on...might have to take another trip to the grocery store to see what i can put on the bbq


----------



## §tella

cereal


----------



## Erik

had vegetable spring rolls and a slightly modified panang curry served over red glutinous rice. dessert was a coconut milk custard with fresh pineapple. (making up for last night's thumb thick grilled pork chop and steamed mixed veggies)


----------



## pirate_girl

Nuked some Amy's mac and cheese right before I left for work- put it in a tupperware container then reheated in the microwave in the break room.
Also packed a salad of fresh greens, cherry tomatoes, sliced cukes and almonds with honey dijon dressing.


----------



## BamsBBQ

home made baked beans


----------



## pirate_girl

with....................





BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamsBBQ

and Q'd rib meat as well..lol



pirate_girl said:


> with....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

BamsBBQ said:


> *might have to take another trip to the grocery store to see what i can put on the bbq*





§tella said:


> *cereal*



Stella, it'll never work.  It'll keep falling through the bars on the grill.


----------



## BamsBBQ

EastTexFrank said:


> Stella, it'll never work. It'll keep falling through the bars on the grill.


 
not if you use one of these..lol


----------



## Spiffy1

Hmmm, cereal wrapped in bacon..... Now there's a breakfast!


----------



## benspawpaw

damn bam you gota quit posting all these pics my wife says i am fat already cant stand much more 



by the way how bout some secerets for steaks ribs and such?


----------



## BamsBBQ

benspawpaw said:


> damn bam you gota quit posting all these pics my wife says i am fat already cant stand much more
> 
> 
> 
> by the way how bout some secerets for steaks ribs and such?


 
since you asked...stay tuned..will post in a bit..lol

grilled or bbq'd?


----------



## benspawpaw

grilled workes best for me


----------



## rback33

Why do I open threads like this while starving to death at lunch time?


----------



## Erik

because you're a masochist?


----------



## pirate_girl

Shrimp pasta primavera


----------



## thcri RIP

Milk, it does a body good


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Milk, it does a body good


That's it? Just milk? lol


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> That's it? Just milk? lol




Yeah sometimes a glass of milk is all I need.  Actually a glass of Chocolate Milk is about the same as a full meal for me.  All I need.


----------



## norscaner

Large bowl of my special split pea and ham soup and 3 glasses of milk. 

 Later tonight .  Good thing my sweety is away for a couple nights.


----------



## Doc

Bam's Lemon Chicken.  Sure smells good.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Doc said:


> Bam's Lemon Chicken. Sure smells good.


 
the traditional english one Doc?

if so you can post the recipe and let us know how it turns out.. or i can post it, up to you..lol+


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yeah sometimes a glass of milk is all I need.  Actually a glass of Chocolate Milk is about the same as a full meal for me.  All I need.


I understand Steve. Sometimes all I have is yogurt, popcorn or something.. just depends on how much I had for lunch.


----------



## BamsBBQ

beans and weiners


----------



## pirate_girl

Did you use any of your sauces in that?


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Did you use any of your sauces in that?


 
nope..beans while i like spicy once in awhile, i prefer just plain, cooked for hours and hours and hour and hours..lol

you ever make baked beans PG? to make these vegetarian, you just omit the pork and use a very strong hickory bbq sauce or mesquite bbq sauce. i have made them many times this way and the are really good


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> nope..beans while i like spicy once in awhile, i prefer just plain, cooked for hours and hours and hour and hours..lol
> 
> you ever make baked beans PG? to make these vegetarian, you just omit the pork and use a very strong hickory bbq sauce or mesquite bbq sauce. i have made them many times this way and the are really good


Yep, I make baked beans a lot.
My favourite brand is *Bush's vegetarian*, because they taste so good.
I always add a T of butter and a ton of pepper to baked beans, and have them over toast, or a baked potato, sometimes mashed potatoes.
They are like one of my main foods dood!


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Yep, I make baked beans a lot.
> My favourite brand is Bush's vegetarian, because they taste so good.
> I always add a T of butter and a ton of pepper to baked beans, and have them over toast, or a baked potato, sometimes mashed potatoes.
> They are like one of my main foods dood!


 
not baked beans out of the can..lol

thats cheating..lmao

j/k... we cant buy bush's here so i have to make my own because i dont like the brands we have...


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> not baked beans out of the can..lol
> 
> *thats cheating..lmao*
> 
> j/k... we cant buy bush's here so i have to make my own because i dont like the brands we have...


hrmmmpppphh!! 






Heinz is good too...


----------



## Erik

Campbell's tomato soup made with milk and coarse ground black pepper, a shortbread cookie, and a bottle of Schlafly's Irish style extra stout.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Smoked Chicken Manicotti


----------



## pirate_girl

Me and the girls ordered a veggie lovers pizza from Pizza Hut, and I actually got a hot slice for once.
Work meals suck. lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Me and the girls ordered a veggie lovers pizza from Pizza Hut, and I actually got a hot slice for once.
> Work meals suck. lol


 
next time i make what i made tonight...i will make it veggy style and UPS you some..lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> next time i make what i made tonight...i will make it veggy style and UPS you some..lmao


I hope you'll have some Quorn on hand 
Looks good Jeff!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Sandwich- Pressed ham, tomato and bread and butter pickle on dark Jewish pumpernickle with just enough mayo to convince I had mayo without having to listen to my cardiologist.  Not really very good but filling.

PG- You're right about Bush's vegitarian baked beans.  Single serving can with 1/2 cup of Old El Paso salsa (hot) and enough Texas Tongue Torch to break a sweat.  Mighty fine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> PG- You're right about Bush's vegitarian baked beans.  Single serving can with 1/2 cup of Old El Paso salsa (hot) and enough Texas Tongue Torch to break a sweat.  Mighty fine.


----------



## BamsBBQ

it only took me a couple of months to figure out why you want my hot sauce PG... you want to make those veggies have some flavor


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> it only took me a couple of months to figure out why you want my hot sauce PG... you want to make those veggies have some flavor



My veggies taste great with a lot of butter and........


----------



## pirate_girl

Spanish rice tucked in flour tortillas.
3.
I am starving now and need popcorn.


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Spanish rice tucked in flour tortillas.
> 3.
> I am starving now and need popcorn.


 
 Girl you need BACON or some other meat to get you through the night


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Girl you need BACON or some other meat to get you through the night


I had all the bacon I could handle last week, and the week before that.
.. not to mention the swiss steak over rice.
I blame Bam/Jeff and NCT for that..
Hrrrrrmmmmph!!


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> I had all the bacon I could handle last week, and the week before that.
> .. not to mention the swiss steak over rice.
> I blame Bam/Jeff and NCT for that..
> Hrrrrrmmmmph!!


Well done carnivour....so why can't you make it through the night with out "popcorn" and bacon...


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Well done carnivour....so why can't you make it through the night with out "popcorn" and bacon...


I can. 
There's a lovely product called *Bacon Salt*.
It's like my new favourite topping on everything, as well as the Baconnaise.
Popcorn with Bacon Salt, parmesan and garlic powder.
Hellooooooo midnight snack!


----------



## norscaner

Well you enjoy your snack....I'm going to just hit the hay,,,night


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> I can.
> There's a lovely product called *Bacon Salt*.
> It's like my new favourite topping on everything, as well as the Baconnaise.
> Popcorn with Bacon Salt, parmesan and garlic powder.
> Hellooooooo midnight snack!


 
still no substitute for that first bite into a crispy piece of bacon. holding a piece of rib in your hand - bbq sauce all over your face & hands... sure bacon salt is going to replace that.lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> still no substitute for that first bite into a crispy piece of bacon. holding a piece of rib in your hand - bbq sauce all over your face & hands... sure bacon salt is going to replace that.lmao



I will have you to know, your posts have been the ones to make me fall off the veg wagon!.. and you know it!! LOL!!

Yeah, that first BLT in years put me in heaven- the bacon, mushroom and cheese omelet had me positively levitating.
I'll let you know how the BBQ'd Chicken Pasta tasted


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BURGERS N BEANS!!!


----------



## BamsBBQ

my favorite beans... i tried them once...opened the can, took a little taste test....ate the whole can cold..couldnt stop eating them..lol

now, i cant get them where i live



Rusty Shackleford said:


> BURGERS N BEANS!!!


----------



## Kei

I want some pho' tonight.


----------



## Erik

mmmmmmmm......
sinus clearing soup!


----------



## Galvatron

Fish Chips and Mushy peas


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Fish Chips and Mushy peas


----------



## Erik

tater rounds smothered in shredded cheese and black bean salsa with ground "meat" added to give the wife some extra protein.


----------



## benspawpaw

blackeyed peas,fried squash,corn on the cob,all made with love by my wonderful wife without whom i would be a skinny sickly looking runt


----------



## BamsBBQ

boneless skinless chicken breast, fried in touch of olive oil, seasoned with chicken taco mix when it was just about done... side of some kind of rice and bread


----------



## EastTexFrank

My wife outdid herself tonight.

We had salad, Ahi tuna with dipping sauce, small boiled potatoes, broccoli and green peas (all with butter).  All the vegetables and green stuff came from the garden and were magnificent.  In fact the tuna was the least impressive thing on the plate and it was excellent.  If this keeps up we're going to be eating well this year from the garden.  It was a great start.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Q'd meatloaf


----------



## Galvatron

Tonight's has just started...Leg of Lamb just went on the BBQ


----------



## Kei

Maybe a TV dinner.


----------



## BamsBBQ

cabbage rolls


----------



## thcri RIP

Kentucky Fried Chicken.  Of of the two in town here has really cleaned itself up and is cooking good.  Wife likes the new style.


----------



## BamsBBQ

when i get off my a$$ and go fire up my bbq, it will be bbq'd turkey,cornbread muffins and a side dish that remains unnamed right now


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure, but I'm leaning heavily toward a simple burger on the grill later.  Maybe some garlic roasted potatoes/yams/turnips on the side?


----------



## Galvatron

Roast Beef today...roasted potatoes and Veg...gonna make a nice beef and onion gravy.


----------



## BamsBBQ

spatchcock bbq'd turkey,cornbread muffins and BLT pasta salad


----------



## pirate_girl

^ O M G!
lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a salad off the kitchen salad bar on the rehab unit at work, with cottage cheese, macaroni salad and some pineapple on the side.
Thrilling.


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> ^ O M G!
> lol


 
thanks hun... everything was a big hit... i got to cook for my mom tonight and i havent done that in a long time.

her favorite thing of mine to eat is my smoked/bbq'd turkey.. it was moist and juicy. the leftovers which are cold now are still moist...success..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> thanks hun... everything was a big hit... i got to cook for my mom tonight and i havent done that in a long time.
> 
> her favorite thing of mine to eat is my smoked/bbq'd turkey.. it was moist and juicy. the leftovers which are cold now are still moist...success..lol


That's nice that you got to cook for Mom, Jeff! 

P.S: you can stop with the bragging already master of bacon, pork, fatties, bbq etc...

It DOES look good!


----------



## Kei

I'm down to just rice and cheap ramen noodles. Sucks being broke. lol


----------



## lifesaver91958

Rice! yummi, i love rice with either duck sauce or soy sauce on it. Delicious


----------



## pirate_girl

It looked a little something like this---


----------



## lifesaver91958

dh and i had baked chicken wings, baked potato and mixed vegetables.


----------



## lifesaver91958

Oh yummy! Subway does have good veggie sandwiches.


----------



## pirate_girl

lifesaver91958 said:


> Oh yummy! Subway does have good veggie sandwiches.


Yeah, thank God they're cold and can be nibbled on sporadically.


----------



## Bobcat

Boygas.

Couple of fresh thawed Omaha patties
A couple dashes of garlic powder
A couple dashes of Italian seasoning (marjoram, thyme, rosemary, savory, sage, oregano, and basil)
A dash of french vanilla cappuccino powder

Cooked on very low heat until the center pink just fades...


----------



## pirate_girl

bachelor experimental cooking?
looks nice nonetheless.
what did you have as a side dish?


----------



## Bobcat

side dish....?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> side dish....?


----------



## lifesaver91958

But, oh those patties do look delicious bobcat. Yum, Yum!


----------



## Bobcat

Prime Rib
Baked Tater
Veggies
Crab Legs
Salad
Bread
Creme Brule

Anybody beat that?




Anybody?





Anybody?


----------



## thcri RIP

Shrimp, Baked tatoe and garden salad.  No pictures though


----------



## Erik

chicken adobo pizza - but you're right, prime rib & crab legs sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Prime Rib
> Baked Tater
> Veggies
> Crab Legs
> Salad
> Bread
> Creme Brule
> 
> Anybody beat that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?





Erik said:


> chicken adobo pizza - but you're right, prime rib & crab legs sounds pretty tasty.





thcri said:


> Shrimp, Baked tatoe and garden salad.  No pictures though




Mine was shared with a member of the opposite sex.  Bobcat shared his with two computers.


----------



## Bobcat

touche'.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> touche'.



I don't know, did you feed him?


----------



## thcri RIP

Ah now changing your post huh??


----------



## Bobcat

Wut?


----------



## BamsBBQ

very nice BC....i cant beat it but mine was tasty..lol

*Spaghetti Squash w/a Roasted Vegetable Smoked Meatball Sauce* 









Bobcat said:


> Prime Rib
> Baked Tater
> Veggies
> Crab Legs
> Salad
> Bread
> Creme Brule
> 
> Anybody beat that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> View attachment 36386


----------



## Melensdad

Wow that veggies squash dish looks great!

We had some grilled rib-eyes with homemade garlic bread.  A side of applesauce.  Some wine.  Nothing fancy.  Not even a potato!!!


----------



## luvs

i cooked an eggplant stew.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I smell a ham in the crock pot......mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lifesaver91958

sausage patties on biscuits and asparagus


----------



## butterflygazer

i wish i could eat. my bowls are all plugged. i want my fav. ogion ring tortilla shell and lettuse.


----------



## pirate_girl

butterflygazer said:


> i wish i could eat. my bowls are all plugged. i want my fav. ogion ring tortilla shell and lettuse.


Don't think I've ever heard of plugged bowls.
May I suggest Cascade on the hottest setting of your dishwasher (pots and pans, heavy wash)

*sarc off*-

I had 3 slices of pizza. One eaten at 4:30.. it was warm.
Second slice eaten around 6-ish, cold.
Last slice eaten at 7:30 with my nose buried in TARS.
Nursey on the go dinner.. yay!


----------



## BamsBBQ

Grilled Monte Cristo Sammies
*



*


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^^ Show off!!!!!!!!
hrmmph!!
looks good! hehe


----------



## Thorne

Chicken strips, steak fries, baked beans & strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## BamsBBQ

roast pork


----------



## DaveNay

Peanut Butter and Jelly.


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> roast pork



Do you NEVER eat anything simple??


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Do you NEVER eat anything simple??


 
if you are going to cook why not make it look good as it tastes?..lol

wait until i post my mac & cheese this week..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> if you are going to cook why not make it look good as it tastes?..lol
> 
> wait until i post my mac & cheese this week..lol


_Your_ mac and cheese?
Well honey, I can tell you one thing right now, it won't be remotely like the out of the box crap!
Come on now, don't you just ever say to hell with it and have something like a grilled cheese sandwich and some canned soup?


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> _Your_ mac and cheese?
> Well honey, I can tell you one thing right now, it won't be remotely like the out of the box crap!
> Come on now, don't you just ever say to hell with it and have something like a grilled cheese sandwich and some canned soup?


 
yup with some very very thinly sliced onions and maybe a little fresh dill and tomato soup

i do have a couple of weaknesses that are easy to make





 thai chicken with jasmin rice..very very tasty

and


----------



## pirate_girl

By the way, I had a salad plate.
Sent one of the girls down to the kitchen and told her to throw on anything "salady" off the bar.
So, I had a tossed salad with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, bacon bits, onion, and chopped boiled egg with honey french dressing, as well as some cold macaroni salad, and some cottage cheese with a few pickled beet slices.

No meat today, even the bacon bits were fake. lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

i need to live closer to you.. that way at work you could have leftovers and it would still be better than the food you have been describing at work..lol

my FIL always tells people "I could live off of Jeff's leftovers and still be thinking i was eating a gourmet meal and not leftovers"...lol

i hate leftovers..lol

oh and the bacon bits on my caesar salad were fake today to...lol


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> i need to live closer to you.. that way at work you could have leftovers and it would still be better than the food you have been describing at work..lol
> 
> my FIL always tells people "I could live off of Jeff's leftovers and still be thinking i was eating a gourmet meal and not leftovers"...lol
> 
> i hate leftovers..lol
> 
> oh and the bacon bits on my caesar salad were fake today to...lol


I don't always eat from the kitchen at work.
Pretty often it's Subway or something else if I have time to run out.
As you know, I do pack my work dinner from time to time.
I hate leftovers, come to think of it, I never have many leftovers since I am cooking for one (or two) if you count the weiner dog.

She's going to dig the smell of something meaty I'll be making tomorrow.

Hint: pork steaks were on sale.
Doesn't that thrill you, Master Of My Falling Off The Veggie Wagon?

You people on Netcookingtalk have been the worst influence on me for the last few months.


----------



## BamsBBQ

mmmm pork..its whats for dinner


----------



## luvs

damn, jake brought me a rita's ice. cotton candy flavoer.he knows i;m dieting, accidantly took an ambien mistajing it fir anther pill,, & didn't thik of my diet


----------



## Erik

burritos smothered in shredded cheese and green tomatillo salsa


----------



## BamsBBQ

the meat... homemade sausage,stuffed with cheese and smoked yesterday





Breakfast Bagel


----------



## pirate_girl

Everything I could possibly crowd on a styrofoam plate!
The carry- in was insane Jeff!

_Meat _things I ate:a shredded creamed chicken sandwich, teriyaki meatballs (4)- little smokey sausages in bbq sauce, as well as tortilla chips with 4 layer taco dip, cheese cubes,veggies and dip.. and watermelon balls.

I shall pay for this tomorrow.


----------



## BamsBBQ

went to my Aunt's for supper tonight... she sent home a pizza,rhubard custard pie and lemon merange pie with me because i fixed her computer

pizza is loaded with onions,pepperoni,bacon,green olives,green peppers and hot peppers.





the pies


----------



## Melensdad

Bams, you'll have to pick off the green olives and green onions for me to get near that thing.  Both of those are classified as culinary thugs.  They tend to overwhelm all the flavors around them instead of complimenting the other flavors.

But for me tonight, leftovers.  Yesterday we had a party.  Today we have the aftermath of the party.


----------



## BamsBBQ

the green onions were actually sweet vidalia onions, a scarce green olives as not to overpower.. it was really good..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Around 6 I made shrimp fried rice with cashews.

A few hours ago, I sampled one of the new 1/3 lb Angus burgers at McDonald's, the mushroom swiss.. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## 3dfan

frozen pizza with cheese - yammy!


----------



## 3dfan

3dfan said:


> frozen pizza with cheese - yammy!



I just like pizzas so much. today we are going to eat this again!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yammy!??


----------



## Bobcat

3dfan said:


> I just like pizzas so much. today we are going to eat this again!



So why no pictures? Let's see 'em.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> So why no pictures? Let's see 'em.


While you're waiting, let's order a pizza


----------



## Erik

mmmmmm.....
piiizzaaaaa.....

I had chopped ham and cheese stuffed bacon wrapped chicken breast with a side of fresh from the farmer's market corn on the cob last night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

steak, corn on the cob, and baked potatoes on the grill, baby


----------



## Galvatron

I have a couple of whole chickens roasting in the oven as we speak....not sure what to have with them though.


----------



## Erik

new potatoes and steamed broccoli?


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> new potatoes and steamed broccoli?



Ok i will go with the new potatoes with Garlic butter...may pull some baby carrots to go with it.


----------



## pirate_girl

and buttered parsnips.. add some rosemary too. lol


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> and buttered parsnips.. add some rosemary too. lol



Damn it PG keep it simple...remember im cooking 

Now i want asparagus


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Damn it PG keep it simple...remember im cooking
> 
> Now i want asparagus


Yummy!! Asparagus!!


----------



## Bobcat

Potatos, peas, and onions courtesy of an unemployed vegetable peddler.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm I see a steak and a sausage there as well.

To take this thread really off topic,I had hospital food.


----------



## Bobcat

Delmonico steak (oh man was it tender) and some sort of spicy Italian sausage (oh man was it spicy) from Walmarts food section. But that's just the store-bought stuff. The veggies came from REDDOGTWOs stand at the farmers market (k-mart parking lot) in Bismarck, ND. I almost ate the taters before getting them back to the hotel, but glad I waited til they were cooked first. Same with the peas (two varieties). Darn good stuff RD2!! 

I ate the peas first, then the taters, then the steak. Still working on the sausage. Washing it all down with a mix of cranberry and concord grape juice.

_(yup, I eat one thing at a time)_ 




pirate_girl said:


> <snip>
> To take this thread really off topic,I had hospital food.



How's that off-topic? True, it may not be considered 'food', but it _is_ what you had for dinner. Oh, by the way, stay away from the jello. Something about liposuction and food coloring.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Delmonico steak (oh man was it tender) and some sort of spicy Italian sausage (oh man was it spicy) from Walmarts food section. But that's just the store-bought stuff. The veggies came from REDDOGTWOs stand at the farmers market (k-mart parking lot) in Bismarck, ND. I almost ate the taters before getting them back to the hotel, but glad I waited til they were cooked first. Same with the peas (two varieties). Darn good stuff RD2!!
> 
> I ate the peas first, then the taters, then the steak. Still working on the sausage. Washing it all down with a mix of cranberry and concord grape juice.
> 
> _(yup, I eat one thing at a time)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that off-topic? True, it may not be considered 'food', but it _is_ what you had for dinner. Oh, by the way, stay away from the jello. Something about liposuction and food coloring.


I had something that was over bowtie pasta, and some bottled water.

I eat one thing at a time too, and always have.
Jello? Can't stand the stuff.

Thanks for making me smile Bob.


----------



## BamsBBQ

BBQ'd Pork w/Cornbread Topped Casserole


----------



## pirate_girl

Vending machine salad with crackers.. ewwwwww.. the Newman's Own dressing wasn't so bad.


----------



## Erik

parmesan crusted portobello cap with steamed broccoli on the side.


----------



## benspawpaw

pickleloaf and cheese samich and a big glass of ice cold cowjuice


----------



## BamsBBQ

Ribeye Steak,Grilled Romaine Lettuce and carrots dipped in tzadziki sauce


----------



## Melensdad

Bams, I think great minds think alike!  We had romaine lettuce salad, not grilled.  But I did grill some of the rib eye bones that were trimmed with plenty of the meat left on them.  Also cubed up some zuchinni and grilled that after tossing it in olive oil and garlic salt.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> I had *something* that was over bowtie pasta, and some bottled water.
> <snip>



I know the _something_ of which you speak. Pretty sure it's Alpo.



Meanwhile, had another steak dinner with LOTS-o-veggies last night. Once again, veggies courtesy of the unemployed vegetable peddler. Thanks again RD2!   Once you've had his 'new potatoes', you'll never go back to 'old potatoes'. 


A wee bit about 'taters'...



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Potato plants are herbaceous perennials that grow about 60 cm high, depending on variety, the culms dying back after flowering. They bear white, pink, red, blue or purple flowers with yellow stamens resembling those of other Solanaceous species such as tomato and aubergine. The tubers of varieties with white flowers generally have white skins, while those of varieties with colored flowers tend to have pinkish skins. Potatoes are cross-pollinated mostly by insects, including bumblebees that carry pollen from other potato plants, but a substantial amount of self-fertilizing occurs as well. Tubers form in response to decreasing day length, although this tendency has been minimized in commercial varieties.
> 
> Potato plants
> 
> After potato plants flower, some varieties will produce small green fruits that resemble green cherry tomatoes, each containing up to 300 true seeds. Potato fruit contains large amounts of the toxic alkaloid solanine, and is therefore unsuitable for consumption.
> 
> All new potato varieties are grown from seeds, also called "true seed" or "botanical seed" to distinguish it from seed tubers. By finely chopping the fruit and soaking it in water, the seeds will separate from the flesh by sinking to the bottom after about a day (the remnants of the fruit will float). Any potato variety can also be propagated vegetatively by planting tubers, pieces of tubers, cut to include at least one or two eyes, or also by cuttings, a practice used in greenhouses for the production of healthy seed tubers. Some commercial potato varieties do not produce seeds at all (they bear imperfect flowers) and are propagated only from tuber pieces. Confusingly, these tubers or tuber pieces are called "seed potatoes".



Know your 'taters'...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato

Hey there Dan Quayle!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I know the _something_ of which you speak. Pretty sure it's Alpo.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, had another steak dinner with LOTS-o-veggies last night. Once again, veggies courtesy of the unemployed vegetable peddler. Thanks again RD2!   Once you've had his 'new potatoes', you'll never go back to 'old potatoes'.
> 
> 
> A wee bit about 'taters'...
> 
> 
> 
> Know your 'taters'...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato
> 
> Hey there Dan Quayle!


Actually, what I'd had that night was a bowtie pasta dish (from the hospital cafeteria) that was covered in something that looked like peas, julienned carrot, red pepper and possibly chicken in a cream sauce.
Mystery food. Wasn't all that bad.

Oh and stop bragging about your little taters.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Potatos, peas, and onions courtesy of an unemployed vegetable peddler.
> 
> View attachment 37022



I can match that fuzzy pic! 

bbq'd chickie breast, mac and cheese and gahhlic bread..
Yes CHICKEN! Loved every bite! lol


----------



## Erik

cornbread waffles smothered in homemade chili and pepperjack cheese.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> I can match that fuzzy pic!
> 
> bbq'd chickie breast, mac and cheese and gahhlic bread..
> Yes CHICKEN! Loved every bite! lol



Nay, verily, nay! A match it was not! Fresh my veggies were from the gardens of RD2, and that, you can not match with your loathsome grocery store fare. 



 Oh, wait.  You meant your picture was fuzzy, too. Ah, nevermind.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Nay, verily, nay! A match it was not! Fresh my veggies were from the gardens of RD2, and that, you can not match with your loathsome grocery store fare.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.  You meant your picture was fuzzy, too. Ah, nevermind.


Fresh Vegetable Braggart!!


----------



## BamsBBQ

Bacon,Egg&Cheese Potato Salad


----------



## lifesaver91958

*Cool Bam, I've never heard of putting cheese and bacon in potato salad. Something new for me to try... It sounds delicious.*


----------



## pirate_girl

French onion soup, garlic bread (dipped in) and a salad with bleu cheese dressing.

Who wants a kiss?


----------



## JEV

Veggie pizza with fresh mozzarella.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ya need to show off your bread baking skillz here Joe :0
That looks divine.


----------



## Bobcat

I dunno who Joe/JEV is, but he most be Italian!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I dunno who Joe/JEV is, but he most be Italian!


He's got lovely buns..


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, well check out my enchiladas...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


>


as in BREAD!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> *
> Yeah, well check out my enchilada*s...


-s..
I have tried, you're too nice to share the recipe and photo..


----------



## Bobcat

Look again...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Look again...


Lettuce ask why they are covered up?
 haha!


----------



## thcri RIP

Pan Fried Walleye fresh from Lake Pepin.  Couple of ears of corn to go with it.  I have corn coming out of my ears but the Walleye sure was good.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Pan Fried Walleye fresh from Lake Pepin.  Couple of ears of corn to go with it.  I have corn coming out of my ears but the Walleye sure was good.


.. and umm what sort of batter did you use for said Walleye? 

Sounds good Steve.

I ran to Pizza Hut and got a personal pan veggie lovers _with the salad bar_, which was stupid, because I only made one trip!
I was one of 3 persons in there too, around 4:30?
It was storming like hell outside as I ate, and eavesdropped on the conversation behind me


----------



## thcri RIP

Just coated it with Fry Krisp and fried in butter.  Kept it simple but dang it was good.


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> Just coated it with Fry Krisp and fried in butter.  Kept it simple but dang it was good.


Try Panko crumbs next time for a tempura style texture. Very light and tasty.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> He's got lovely buns..


Awwwww geeeeezzzz. Yer so sweet to say that. Are you talking about my sandwich buns....






...my cinnamon buns...






...or my Hot Cross Buns?








> I dunno who Joe/JEV is, but he most be Italian!


I'm not Italian, but I make Italian foods like Chicken Parmesan...






...and Pasta E Fagioli (homemade Challah bread shown)...






...and even Italian Wedding Soup!






There's more to a person than meets the eye. Be nice to me and you will eat well.


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> Awwwww geeeeezzzz. Yer so sweet to say that. Are you talking about my sandwich buns.......my cinnamon buns...




I don't know who's buns she is talking about, can't be mine but dang your cinnamon buns look great.   Bad thing to look at so early in the morning as I am sure they won't fit the diet my wife has me on.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Sour Cherry Preserve Q'd Ribs


----------



## JEV

Hey, Bams, I didn't know you hug your hat over here with the whack jobs.  Those are some fine looking ribs, my friend. Good Eats!



BamsBBQ said:


> Sour Cherry Preserve Q'd Ribs


----------



## BamsBBQ

JEV said:


> Hey, Bams, I didn't know you hug your hat over here with the whack jobs. Those are some fine looking ribs, my friend. Good Eats!


 
yup i am here as well..lol


----------



## Lefty

Large extra cheese pizza. (Take out)


----------



## BamsBBQ

homemade baked beans


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Wife is still sick and has no appetite. 
So it's probably leftovers. Breakfast casserole, eggs, hash browns, cheese and Smoky Links.


----------



## Spiffy1

BamsBBQ said:


> homemade baked beans


 
One bowl of that, in me, would be enough to satisfy the energy demands of a small nation for a year.


----------



## Melensdad

We were tailgating with friends at the local high school football game until the rains came . . . relocated _(with all the food) _to our house.  Hot Dogs, Italian Sausage, Watermelon, Brownies, Chips, taco salad, White Castle Casserole . . . integestion . . .


----------



## lifesaver91958

*Beef/Vegetable Stew*


----------



## pirate_girl

Subway, whooptie dooo!


----------



## JEV

Friday is date night so we went out. But, I did spend the day baking for the church bake sale this weekend. 5 dozen cinnamon rolls.


----------



## Erik

those look good - where is this church?
I may have to stop by and pick up some breakfast...


----------



## pirate_girl

An A&W footlong and fries around 5.
Busted my gut and made me take a nap.
When _will _I learn?  
sheesh, I've missed hot dogs! 
'twas yummy!


----------



## JEV

Wife is out of town so I went to the Chinese Buffet and ate 4 plates of food, 2 filled with mussels, shrimp, crab legs and California rolls. Urp!


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Wife is out of town so I went to the Chinese Buffet and ate 4 plates of food, 2 filled with mussels, shrimp, crab legs and California rolls. Urp!


God.. I was hoping for a fabulous plated pic of something insanely delicious, Saint Joseph, Master of Bread, Buns and all things yummy.
P.S.- try _THE_ Stuffed Green Pepper soup, you won't be disappointed.
Oh wait, where the hell am I?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

And that is what..........?


----------



## pirate_girl

"biscuits and gravy with hot sauce", she said to the blind Buckeye lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I've got my choice tonight............leftovers or leftovers.

I'll probably heat up some of the smoked sausage hash and biscuits.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I've got my choice tonight............leftovers or leftovers.
> 
> I'll probably heat up some of the smoked sausage hash and biscuits.



Leftovers are wonderful! Everything always tastes better the next day.
Anyway.. that is not_ my_ dinner pic.. it's a representation of what I had 
We have a member on NCT-Mama.. she makes the best stuff, we've shared recipes, she's made some of mine, I make a lot of hers.
Someone told me to sprinkle some Louisiana hot sauce on my bics and gravy, and I did.
OMG.. lovely.
I have stopped posting my meal pictures over there so much because you've got people who are cordon bleu grads and have their shit in Gourmet magazine.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It would be better if it was sausage gravy but............


----------



## JEV

Gutted two bathrooms in the same house today, made a run to the dump, dropped $500 at Home Depot, hung some drywall then fed 125 people at church. Had Stoufer's mac-n-cheese, salad and cookies, same as we fed the other people. Boring, but filling. Got the church bake sale this weekend again. I think I'll make a dozen loaves of Italian bread. Have another fundraiser to bake for the same day, so my Friday night will be filled with baking.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> It would be better if it was sausage gravy but............


..........but???


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Gutted two bathrooms in the same house today, made a run to the dump, dropped $500 at Home Depot, hung some drywall then fed 125 people at church. *Had Stoufer's mac-n-cheese,* salad and cookies, same as we fed the other people. Boring, but filling. Got the church bake sale this weekend again. I think I'll make a dozen loaves of Italian bread. Have another fundraiser to bake for the same day, so my Friday night will be filled with baking.


Say it ain't so!!!
YOU??


----------



## pirate_girl

I actually _made the grade_, as it were with my Crazy Mixed Up Bean Soup on NCT in an IC competition. 















1 can navy beans, do not drain
1 can baked beans
1 smoked ham steak, cut into bite size pieces
1 small carrot, finely chopped
1 small onion, chopped and divided
1/2 c whole milk
dash of tabasco and smoke flavouring
salt and pepper
parsley
winter savory

Mix the beans and milk together in a heavy pot.
Meanwhile, chop carrot and sautee with half the onion in a small oiled fry pan.
Dice ham and add to bean and milk mixture, along with the carrot and onion.
Add a dash of tabasco and liquid smoke.
Season with salt and pepper.
Garnish with raw chopped onion, parsley and savory before serving.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ..........but???


But SOMEONE doesn't eat meat


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> But SOMEONE doesn't eat meat


Honey, I have been dabbling in meat eating for the last 4 months or so..
Where have you been? 
Not a lot, just here and there. 
Bacon has been my biggest weakness.. grrrrrrr


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

And the ham in the bean soup...........looked tasty


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> And the ham in the bean soup...........looked tasty


Good, tell Phylis to make it!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Even she said today..........it's time for some potato soup


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Even she said today..........it's time for some potato soup



I saw her recipe a while back and it sounds delicious, then again.. so is mine..


----------



## RNE228

Pumpkin soup tonite...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did the leftover thing tonight.  Lots of turkey left from last nights thanksgiving supper along with half a pack of dinner rolls.  I had some shredded mozza cheese in the fridge so I slided the buns open, placed them on a baking tray, buttered them with garlic butter, took the ole' slap-chop and chopped up a few chunks of turkey then sprinkled it on the open buns.  For added flavor, I put a bit of ranch dressing over the turkey then sprinkled some mozza over the whole works and threw it in the oven.  MMM good!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made some of my awesome potato soup, but left out the bacon and added various veggies and my beloved paprika.

There is nothing like a good bowl of soup when you feel like crap.
I got the seasonal flu vax on Thursday.. and now I feel a cold coming on!


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok I am a plain meat and potatoes guy but my whole family just loves my baked potatoes/sausage meal.  The potatoes are from my garden, the corn is from my garden and the meat is from Langdon's sausage from North Dakota.  The potatoes are small potatoes cut up, baked in olive oil, pepper, Lawry season along with garlic and onion powder.  The sausage is baked in a separate dish until ready then mixed in.  The corn I like to mix it in also but my wife doesn't like me doing that (owner of the house) so I add the corn when on my plate.  The yellow plate makes it look not so appetizing but it is good.


----------



## Melensdad

Chicken hearts & gizzards, sauted in butter for about 2 hours, with assorted wild/gourmet mushrooms.  One of my very favorite meals.


----------



## thcri RIP

B_Skurka said:


> Chicken hearts & gizzards, sauted in butter for about 2 hours, with assorted wild/gourmet mushrooms.  One of my very favorite meals.



Don't care for the hearts or the mushrooms.  But I love gizzards.  We even use to beer batter fry them many years ago.


----------



## JEV

No pics, but the wife's beef tips over noodles with broccoli and a side salad was delicious. I had two helpings and passed on dessert. I'm very busy this week, so she will be doing most of the cooking. 

I have two batches of no-knead bread on the counter that I will shape at 0500 and bake at 0600 so I can take a loaf to tomorrow's customer (widow). My seniors know how to bake, but there is nobody to bake for, so they stop doing it. I like to be their bread angel and put a smile on their faces (there really is a nice side to me).


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Steve, that looks good.
Yep, I love gizzards. My Grams used to flour dredge- then par fry them, then put them in the oven to roast and finish crisping.
She served them with mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> No pics, but the wife's beef tips over noodles with broccoli and a side salad was delicious. I had two helpings and passed on dessert. I'm very busy this week, so she will be doing most of the cooking.
> 
> I have two batches of no-knead bread on the counter that I will shape at 0500 and bake at 0600 so I can take a loaf to tomorrow's customer (widow). My seniors know how to bake, but there is nobody to bake for, so they stop doing it. I like to be their bread angel and put a smile on their faces (there really is a nice side to me).


Joe, have you ever made Broa?
I posted a recipe over there today. It's a must try bread for me, can't make it in my bread machine tho.. I don't think.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Joe, have you ever made Broa?
> I posted a recipe over there today. It's a must try bread for me, can't make it in my bread machine tho.. I don't think.


No, I never made Portuguese bread, but it does look interesting.


----------



## thcri RIP

A really nice Sirloin


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ and THE corn? 
Yum!


----------



## Melensdad

We had a leg of lamb, which the lovely Mrs_B marinated all day in her own mixture of garlic, oil, fresh rosemary and various other herbs & spices then grilled outside on the BBQ.  A side of roasted potatoes.  Plus a side of roasted summer squash.  And I had some Motts Applesauce too, just because I like it!


----------



## Ironman

Homemade Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## thcri RIP

that is a good looking deep dish that looks really deep.  maybe a tad bit too much sauce (stomach wouldn't be able to handle it) but otherwise looks great. 

But hey were did you get that avatar, that is one scary looking dude


----------



## JEV

Damn...that sucker is REALLY deep. I'm hungry again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Homemade Deep Dish Pizza


I'd be interested to know what sort of dough you use for that crust.
Steve, take some Maalox  and Joe.. you shouldn't be hungry after the chicken leg quarter, mashed taters, and gravy.....


----------



## JEV

Roast chicken with carrots and onions. Mashed potatoes and pan gravy.


----------



## Ironman

Yeah, that was a really deep one cooked in a stone dish. I've made alot of pizza's over the years, even had my own outdoor wood-fired pizza oven (before I accidently smashed it with the backhoe one day), but this one was the best by far.

Recipe


thcri said:


> But hey were did you get that avatar, that is one scary looking dude


That dude is "bubbles" from the trailer park boys. 
http://www.trailerparkboys.com/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDJ4Kj1DOoI"]YouTube- Trailer Park Boys-Bubbles Builds a BBQ[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Recipe


Got it!


----------



## thcri RIP

Ironman said:


> That dude is "bubbles" from the trailer park boys.
> http://www.trailerparkboys.com/
> 
> YouTube- Trailer Park Boys-Bubbles Builds a BBQ





I think I spend too much time  here and no other places.  I never heard of them guys.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I think I spend too much time  here and no other places.  I never heard of them guys.


I think they live up the road from me Steve.


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> I think I spend too much time  here and no other places.  I never heard of them guys.


 I get around the Internet pretty good, and I ain't never heard of 'em neither too.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Got it!


You won't be disappointed. Don't forget the pics. 

Trailer Park Boys are Big in Canada. I get them on Direct TV.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> You won't be disappointed. Don't forget the pics.
> 
> Trailer Park Boys are Big in Canada. I get them on Direct TV.


I'll make your pizza soon.
Looks really good.


----------



## muleman RIP

The white one on the right is going to make a memorable meal. He is the one who broke my shoulder this spring and I will enjoy eating him. They head out to the butcher tomorrow morning. We are selling most of the meat and only keeping a 1/4 of one for ourselves. It will be different not having any animals in the barn this winter. Wife wants to travel a little so I am lightening the load for someone who watches after our place while we are away.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> The white one on the right is going to make a memorable meal. *He is the one who broke my shoulder this spring *and I will enjoy eating him.


 

 Well , his cousin in Idaho is the one that broke mine this fall . I may have to wait a little bit , but I will get even


----------



## Erik

curried sweet potato shepherd's pie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Smokey Grilled Cheese - Smoked gouda, havarti, bacon, tomato, spinach, grilled on marble rye with basil mayo

Tomato bisque

From this joint..http://www.bakedtoperfection.net/


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Smokey Grilled Cheese - Smoked gouda, havarti, bacon, tomato, spinach, grilled on marble rye with basil mayo
> 
> Tomato bisque
> 
> From this joint..http://www.bakedtoperfection.net/


 

What happened to nuts & fruit?


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> What happened to nuts & fruit?


Oh I still like them too.
Especially almonds, pistacios, bananas and oranges.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Elk Enchiladas , Refried Beans, Chips& Salsa, Ice Tea 

Man oh man .IT was great ,but  I ate way too much . Is your stomach suppose to gurgle ,groan and make sounds like that ? 
 You all may want to stand back a little for you own safety ......


----------



## pirate_girl

A bag of microwave popcorn and peach yogurt.
Yeah, it was one of _those_ days at work.


----------



## JEV

After cooking 30# of hot dogs, deep frying 70# of steak fries and mixing 20# of salad to feed a group of 250 at church, I went to Smokey Bones and met some online friends for dinner and drinks. I also took them some treats I made this morning.







Sticky Buns...yeah!


----------



## pirate_girl

How did that go Joe?
I so wanted to be there and meet Barb, and you know who lol
Betcha had a good time.
I'll have to check "over there" in a little bit to get the lowdown.


----------



## DaveNay

Lecho! Bob probably recognizes this one.

Onions, garlic, green peppers, red peppers, orange peppers, anaheim peppers, serano peppers, diced tomatoes, salt, pepper, bratwurst, italian sausage, polish sausage and smoked sausage.

Served over mashed potatoes with a big chunk of sour dough bread.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Broiled Rib Eye Steaks cooked med rare , smothered in a Bleu Cheese cream sauce . A loaded bake potatoe . Green tossed salad . Sorbet for dessert. Oh YEA!!!!!!!!!! life is good !


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## norscaner

And what kind of vegetable balls are those in the red sauce ??



 Does look good


----------



## pirate_girl

MEAT! arggghhh!! lol


----------



## norscaner

Arrgggghhhhh  Lasssie    a true carnivore


----------



## norscaner

JEV said:


> After cooking 30# of hot dogs, deep frying 70# of steak fries and mixing 20# of salad to feed a group of 250 at church, I went to Smokey Bones and met some online friends for dinner and drinks. I also took them some treats I made this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky Buns...yeah!


 

  Pardon me but  ....nice buns  JEV


----------



## BigAl RIP

St. Louis Spare Ribs & Bar-B-Qued Chicken , baked beans, Fried Okra,Fried dill pickles ,Cheese Grits and Ice Tea


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> St. Louis Spare Ribs & Bar-B-Qued Chicken , baked beans, Fried Okra,Fried dill pickles ,Cheese Grits and Ice Tea


What sort of sauce on the chicken and ribs?
Please tell me it was Sweet Baby Ray's.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> What sort of sauce on the chicken and ribs?
> Please tell me it was Sweet Baby Ray's.


 
 It was a sauce from "Luciles" . The bar b que chain. They make 3 different kinds . A little sweet for my liking but still pretty good . I like the hot/spicy  one the best . My wife sometimes makes her own and I like it much better .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> It was a sauce from "Luciles" . The bar b que chain. They make 3 different kinds . A little sweet for my liking but still pretty good . I like the hot/spicy  one the best . My wife sometimes makes her own and I like it much better .


Well, I always use 'Ray's, but make my own too sometimes.
Mustard, ketchup, worcestershire, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, chopped onion, gahhhhhhhlic! Lots of garlic.
I've bought Bob Evans restaurant sauce too, to use on stuff.


----------



## DaveNay

Peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## thcri RIP

Wife made some of her homemade Chili.  Typically it is darn good but I think she got some bad hamburger.  Taste just wasn't there.


----------



## pirate_girl

What's for lunch right now..
Q'd ribbies and chickie that I found in the freezer from a few months back.
Left over mashed from turkey day, and asparagus.


----------



## pirate_girl

A recipe from a good friend on NCT.
She's a very nice lady too. 
Oven BBQ'D pork steak.
Holy cripes, these were so good!
The nearly _former_ ex-vegetarian guilt isn't getting to me one bit lol
Yet..








That place is corrupting me! gahhhhhhhh!!

Here they are step by step, simple really..


----------



## pirate_girl

My latest delicious delight..

Spicy Rubbed Salmon over garlic rice and veggies.. 

This was last Tuesday evening's din din, btw.

Tomorrow it's going to be flounder.. stay tuned lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight's Flounder din dins, also an NCT Iron Chef Battle Fish entry.. 
Ain't it purdy?


----------



## pirate_girl

Would you believe a new york strip steak?
God I feel like such a filthy carnivore! haha


----------



## thcri RIP

Wendy's


----------



## pirate_girl

Too bad Murph, I'd have shared my steak with you, Gretchen loved the fat trim off it lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That would have been a perfect steak.........well maybe 30 seconds less on the fire


----------



## pirate_girl

Noop Jerry, I like mine medium well. 
.. and I pan fried it in buttah, no grill.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

That looks GREAT PG!!!! The fish too! 
Where did ya get the onion rings from?


----------



## pirate_girl

I made the onion rings myself, they are oven fried in a buttermilk batter, with a crushed saltine and kettle cooked chip coating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rustys infamous hamsteak tonight! who knows what will be on it? never the same thing twice, thats the fun. no recipe needed


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> rustys infamous hamsteak tonight! who knows what will be on it? never the same thing twice, thats the fun. no recipe needed


Ham steak you say? Hrmm, you must have read my mind 

Glazed ham steak with penne spinach parmesan


----------



## mak2

I have no pics, but my wife made the best pot of chili I can remember.  Outstanding.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Tonight will be "BBQ'd" pork chops cooked in the crock pot all afternoon


----------



## JEV

Chicken Cordon Bleu with rice and green beans. I had a salad, also, but ate it before thinking about a picture.  Pretty tasty.


----------



## pirate_girl

^ num nums!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Ham steak you say? Hrmm, you must have read my mind
> 
> Glazed ham steak with penne spinach parmesan
> View attachment 39969


 


that looks good, PG. i burned mine


----------



## Big Dog

JEV said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu with rice and green beans. I had a salad, also, but ate it before thinking about a picture.  Pretty tasty.



Ser ist dee vine?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that looks good, PG. i burned mine


How did you burn a ham steak?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had the rack too high in the oven


----------



## pirate_girl

Mak mentioned chili, and that got me hungry for some, soooooooo.. I made some sweet Italian sausage chili with orecchiette pasta, tastes good on such a crap day weatherwise..
It's also my next entry into Iron Chef --Battle Tomahhhtoes on NCT


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Here is some color correction for PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh hush, let's see your dinner pics.
Besides, I like my new camera..
It's boob free you know.. only culinary delights shall be taken with it.
It loves me


----------



## thcri RIP

I am just sitting here eating fried ham sandwiches, Nacho chips with cheese melted over them, some more cheese topped on the already melted cheese, couple of diet cokes and chocolate covered peanuts watching America's Biggest Loser.


----------



## pirate_girl

awwwwww Steve..
I'll make you something special tomorrow.
CG mentioned Whop biscuit recipes way back when, and I've always loved them.
Just good downhome cooking with simple ingredients, so tomorrow night I am making salmon stuffed whops .. I can't find that thread for the life of me.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Fine fine fine


----------



## Ironman

Deadly Sushi said:


> Fine fine fine


Before or after?


----------



## pirate_girl

What is that Paul?
Isn't it sort of big and bright?
Anthony Bourdain would slap you with his purse! lol


----------



## Deadly Sushi

thcri said:


> I am just sitting here eating fried ham sandwiches, Nacho chips with cheese melted over them, some more cheese topped on the already melted cheese, couple of diet cokes and chocolate covered peanuts watching America's Biggest Loser.


 
I would LOOOOOOOOOOOVE to have the host of that show for dinner. Raw..... on my FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> What is that Paul?
> Isn't it sort of big and bright?
> Anthony Bourdain would slap you with his purse! lol


 

He does strike me as a closet gay. 

Anyhew, I took it last year. I think it was chicken with a tomato sauce with peppers, onions, potatoes and olives in the sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> He does strike me as a closet gay.
> 
> Anyhew, I took it last year. I think it was chicken with a tomato sauce with peppers, onions, potatoes and olives in the sauce.



No, it's all in the way he smokes those cigarettes

What? I want a pic of your RECENT dinner, not something old

Get back here tomorrow, and make it pleasing to the palate, buster! lol


----------



## Dargo

Deadly Sushi said:


> Fine fine fine



Aww man, get an exterminator and you won't have those roaches in your food when you come back from taking a leak.  Bummer!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a very nice recipe for a creamy asparagus soup (topped with *BACON!!*)
Also had a big fatty BLT on toasted Farmhouse bread, with a lot of* baaaaaaaaacon!!!!!!* 

Comfort food for a Friday evening supper. 'Twas delish!

Look Vin, the veghead had meat, once again!


----------



## mak2

I have not ate tonight but for lunch I had Thai Pineapple chicken.  It was great.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I have not ate tonight but for lunch I had Thai Pineapple chicken.  It was great.


That sounds good Mak.. hmm perhaps I'll find a recipe for it.


----------



## mak2

We need to find someway to have a pitch in or something.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> We need to find someway to have a pitch in or something.


What's that mean?


----------



## mak2

you know, like instead of talking about and looking at pictures of food on the internet, eat it.  I have a rule at work, if they talk about food they gotta bring it in.  Otherwise it is just teasing me, and that is mean dang it.  Like a pitch in on the night shift.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> you know, like instead of talking about and looking at pictures of food on the internet, eat it.  I have a rule at work, if they talk about food they gotta bring it in.  Otherwise it is just teasing me, and that is mean dang it.  Like a pitch in on the night shift.


Have a carry in, we do it at work all the time.
Which reminds me, I go back to work tomorrow after having a glorious week off and spending so much time cooking.
Hell I've cooked more in the last week than I have for months!


----------



## mak2

OH man.  It is rough going back after vacation.  

You call it carry in, we have pitch in's.  Here in Indy we call in sick.  When I lived in Philly we called out sick.  Strange aint it?


----------



## Melensdad

Melen & I went to Chicago's Chinatown tonight for dinner.  Shrimp Toast.  Hot Black Tea.  Sticky Rice.  Soft Shell Crab (spicy).  Mongolian Beef.  And yes, we used chop sticks.


----------



## BigAl RIP

"Oak Smoked" sliced TRI TIP  sandwiches on Dutch Crunch Bread with all the goodies  , Ice Tea and a bag of chips . Best dang sandwich I ever had !!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dolly's Potato soup...........


----------



## pirate_girl

I cooked vegetarian tonight for a friend. 

_Sausage_/rice stuffed peppers, and lettuce wraps with HM vinaigrette, we then went out for cheesecake and coffee.


----------



## JEV

This is what happens when my business slows down just before Christmas...


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice sourdough loaves there Joe, and the Kolachkys.. oh my!!!!!!
Ya meatloaf and red skins ain't bad either..


----------



## JEV

I cut the bread about 9 p.m. and have eaten three pieces with butter already. God, I love this bread. It is so filled with flavor, and the crumb is amazingly soft. Just a bit of butter and a glass of Vernors, and I'm in heaven. Urp!


----------



## pirate_girl

You do well, doughboy.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Wow I just ate a frita Cubana and that made me hungry again


----------



## pirate_girl

It was what was for lunch today, then the leftovers went to work with me.


*Vegetarian Egg Rolls*

1 pkg egg roll wraps
1 c sliced mushrooms
1 green onion
peanut oil
1 t chopped garlic
1 sm pkg coleslaw mix
1/3 c chopped peanuts
1/4 t pepper
1/4 t sugar
2 T soy sauce
---
Chop mushrooms into small pieces and set aside.
Rinse and chop green onion and set aside.
In large pot, heat 2 T of the peanut oil on high heat and add garlic, stir frying til slightly browned.
Add slaw mix and mushrooms, frying until slaw is softened.
Add green onion, peanuts, pepper, sugar and soy sauce and stir fry for a minute longer.
Remove from heat.

Lay wrappers out, fill with 4 T filling, roll gently and seal with wet fingers.

Heat peanut oil in a large pot or pan, to 350 degrees.
Submerge egg rolls and fry for 3 minutes.
Remove with slotted spoon and drain.
Serve with sauce of your choice, I used a sesame ginger sauce.
----

*Shrimp Lo Mein*

1/3 c vegetable broth
1/4 c soy sauce
1 1/2 T cornstarch
1/4 t ground ginger
6 oz spaghetti
1 t sesame oil
1 T vegetable oil
1 small pkg small shrimp
1 clove garlic-chopped
handful of snap peas
1/2 c julliened and chopped carrots

Whisk together broth, soy sauce, cornstarch and ginger in a small bowl.

Cook pasta and toss with sesame oil

Heat fry pan or wok on high heat. Add 1 T vegetable oil. Add shrimp and stir fry til pink.
Remove with slotted spoon.
Add remaining oil to pan, then add garlic, peas and carrots.
Cook for 1 minute.
Add shrimp and pasta to pan, and cook til heated through for a minute longer.

Makes 3 servings


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken goujons (leftover chicken breast pieces) dipped in ranch dressing, then coated in Ritz cracker crumbs (baked in the oven).. cheesy bacon taters, and peas, if you please...
That dip is a mayo/bbq sauce concoction..


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I was going to do the Reuben meatloaf today, but I got sidetracked with shopping, so I stopped at a little joint called The Hickory Pit and got some ribs and cold veg salad to go.. however, I could only eat half of what is plated, as I scoffed down 3 of Jev's sticky buns that arrived in the mail earlier this afternoon.
They are FABULOUS!








Just refer to me as fat ass come New Years.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it was going to be Betty Crocker's recipe for skillet lasagna, but I am working on oven fried chicken and a creamy macaroni salad, that is, if I can stay off the damn forum long enough to get it done... that AND my laundry... tsk tsk..


----------



## thcri RIP

I don't feel like eating anything tonight.  Think I got me a flu on the horizon.  Maybe a Hot Brandy Coke n Honey is on the agenda.  Got me all the ingredients ready to go.  I will be in the sack by 9:00.  No I don't even think I am going to watch the Bears manhandle the Vikings tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope you don't have anything like that coming on Steve.

I nixed the lasagna in favour of something less spicy since my stomach was rolling just a few days ago.

Hopefully with the chick not being deep fried, it'll be kind to my tummy.. 

Wanna pickle? lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Breakfast! 

Over easy eggs on buttered 12 grain toast, center cut bacon and bakey beanies...


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Breakfast!
> 
> Over easy eggs on buttered 12 grain toast, center cut bacon and bakey *beanies...*


 
 Beans???? For breakfast ??? That just seems wrong . 

   Are you a Commumist or something ?  Thats against every American belief !


----------



## pirate_girl

It's veddy English to eat beans with brekkie Al!
Sheesh!


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's veddy English to eat beans with brekkie Al!
> Sheesh!


 
So what you are really saying is most Brits are full of Sh*t ??? 
I'll pass ....


----------



## pirate_girl

ackkkkkk!


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> Beans???? For breakfast ??? That just seems wrong .
> 
> Are you a Commumist or something ?  Thats against every American belief !



The best breakfast out there is beans, hash browns or fried tators and sausage.  And you mix them all together like your out on a camp fire or trail ride.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yea and the gas you will produce will make everybody around you wish to God you were out on the Trail and a long ways from them !!!!


----------



## Galvatron

I have just knocked up a comfort dish for my wife....


In a bowel it has....

Salad ,lettuce,cucumber, tomato, spring onion ,beetroot....crispy fried bacon roughly chopped  and freshly cooked prawns dressed in mayo and seafood dressing.....all tossed together in one bowel and she loves it.


The simple things are the best.


----------



## JEV

Italian Wedding Soup...






and some no-knead sourdough bread.






Just basic comfort food.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> The best breakfast out there is beans, hash browns or fried tators and sausage.  And you mix them all together like your out on a camp fire or trail ride.



murph, you and I must have been raised in the same house


----------



## pirate_girl

New England Clam Chowdah with bacon and cheese..

 


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/marilyns-cheesy-clam-chowder/detail.aspx


----------



## thcri RIP

Turkey.  Mother in Law got me one of them turkey deep fryers for Christmas so I am going to try my luck.  They recommend Peanut oil which is dang expensive.  It is $17.00 per gallon and I figure I will need about 4 gallons.  You can re-use the oil but can only keep it for about 60 days.  Vegetable oil much cheaper I found on the internet you can use that also but you may want to keep the temperature down some with it.

Will post pics as I go.


murph


----------



## pirate_girl

Be careful with it Murph!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ground Chicken lettuce wraps . I love these things !!!!!Super low fat and great tasting !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made vegetable and cheese stuffed lettuce wraps a while ago Al.
They are very good.
What all did you have in yours besides the chickie?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I made vegetable and cheese stuffed lettuce wraps a while ago Al.
> They are very good.
> What all did you have in yours besides the chickie?


 I like mine simple . The spicy chicken is all we used . I love the crunchy texture of the lettuce with the sweetness of the spiced Chicken . It just makes the meal come together very nice . A good glass of wine would even make it better ,but that ain't on my list of approved drinks to have .



   Who says you have to eat crap with  low calorie  foods !!!I ate less than 200 calories in that whole meal !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I like mine simple . The spicy chicken is all we used . I love the crunchy texture of the lettuce with the sweetness of the spiced Chicken . It just makes the meal come together very nice . A good glass of wine would even make it better ,but that ain't on my list of approved drinks to have .
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to eat crap with  low calorie  foods !!!I ate less than 200 calories in that whole meal !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Changing the subject PG , but your new Avatar is a dead wringer for my ex wife . Thats scarey !!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I cram mine with swiss cheese sticks, celery, carrot and onion, then wrap them up like burritos and drizzle with honey mustard vinaigrette.
They are low fat too, sloppy and fun to eat lol


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Changing the subject PG , but your new Avatar is a dead wringer for my ex wife . Thats scarey !!!!


You were married to Ann-Margret? 


She's one of my idols. I love her.
Her and Doris Day..


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You were married to Ann-Margret?


 
 Don't laugh but she was ask for her autograph many times .


----------



## pirate_girl

Amazing!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Be careful with it Murph!



Well things didn't go well.  The deep fryer uses a lot of gas.  Which caused problems in the fact the smaller LP tank could not keep up with enough vapor in the -20 temperatures we had.  That along with cold air keeping the grease cold once I put the turkey in the fryer I couldn't keep the grease about 250 degrees.  So I cooked it a lot longer to make up for it.  The burner after some time would only burn about 5 minutes then go out.  I would have to wait a tad bit for more vapor and then could light it again for another 5 minutes of run time.  

That being it scared my wife about eating it even though after cooking it twice as long as required and having temps of the meat at 210 she was leary and I don't know if she will give it another try.

Couple of pics.


----------



## pirate_girl

Where's the finished bird, Murph?
Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Be careful with it Murph!





pirate_girl said:


> Where's the finished bird, Murph?
> Do you have a pic of it?



Had to dig it off of another camera.  I had one lady other than my wife that was really interested in the turkey.  I wished I would have gotten the outside crispier but the  heat just dropped when I put the bird in and I could not get the heat back up to the 350 that they wanted.  Next time it will have to be a lot warmer out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh wow, so it looks like it basically boiled in the oil to cook?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oh wow, so it looks like it basically boiled in the oil to cook?





Yes but even with my lower temperatures the oil did not soak into the meat.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yes but even with my lower temperatures the oil did not soak into the meat.


That's good then.
Better luck next time Steve.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made the stir fry again, and had a left over eggroll and some q'd wings with it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Liver and onions with yellow rice and peas from our garden. It was great after the wife coats it in flour,pepper and mrs dashes and flash fried it in canola oil.


----------



## mak2

I love liver and onions.  Next time give me a little more time to get there.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got plenty for tomorrow but the wife won't let me have it twice. Dang Doctors say everything that tastes good is bad for you. Looks like me and the birds will be sharing the rice and the pups and cats will be having liver tomorrow.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Liver and onions with yellow rice and peas from our garden. It was great after the wife coats it in flour,pepper and mrs dashes and flash fried it in canola oil.



I too love Liver and onions without the onions.  Typically around here you get bacon with it also.  

But I do have a question for you.  I canned more corn that what I will be able to eat and am wondering if you have a recipe for canning your peas.  I ate the peas this year as they were ready.  Next year I want to can some like the corn.

murph


----------



## muleman RIP

No recipe. I always freeze them. We do them the same as blueberries and spread them out on a cookie sheet and flash freeze them, then ziploc and squeeze the air out and put them away. Just pop a bag out and nuke for 3-4 min. and ready to eat and sweet tasting.


----------



## thcri RIP

You do that with corn too.  We cooked our corn and then put in ziplocs and froze them as fast as we could.  It was a lot of work.


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> You do that with corn too.  We cooked our corn and then put in ziplocs and froze them as fast as we could.  It was a lot of work.


I was already told not to plant so much corn this year. We did about 30 dozen and gave away some more plus what we ate as we needed.


----------



## pirate_girl

I babysat for my friend Linda's little 7 year old daughter for a couple of hours this evening.
She wanted pizza. I offered to take her to Pizza Hut.
No no no. She wanted "the pizza you make at your house."
So, I made a bubble pizza for us. She loved it.
We watched The Sound Of Music and had a nice time.
P.S.- I usually take dinner pics when I cook to share on NCT, most times, but not always.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Liver and onions with yellow rice and peas from our garden. It was great after the wife coats it in flour,pepper and mrs dashes and flash fried it in canola oil.


That DOES look good Bill.


----------



## thcri RIP

Captain Crunch Cereal.  It was easy to make and clean up.


----------



## Big Dog

Left over pork, sauerkraut and taters with a Strongbow dry cider.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Nyquil and cough drops .......


----------



## JEV

Chili & sourdough bread. then I made 4 dozen cheese/spinach ravioli, and used teh balance of the dough to make egg noodles for soup. Froze everything for future meals.


----------



## Av8r3400

I fired up the snowbank and grilled some chicken breasts, steamed some spinach, alfredo with sun dried tomato sauce and fettuccine.

Topped it off with a Corona / lime.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan seared kielbasa, black eyed peas, fresh green beans and _someone's _famous cornbread...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bake BBQ chips and a "Gimme Protien" Soy Burger . It was really good and if i did not tell you no one would know they were eating soy . 370 calories total !


----------



## pirate_girl

A big azzed portherhouse with steak fries and creamed spinach.
Kitchen and computer desk shots.

Note to self: do not eat dinner near the computer, as creamed spinach _will_ find it's way onto keyboard. grrrrrr


----------



## rlk

pirate_girl said:


> A big azzed portherhouse with steak fries and creamed spinach.



Gawd, what a good way to ruin a steak.  Creamed spinach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

rlk said:


> Gawd, what a good way to ruin a steak.  Creamed spinach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Hey! lol
That wasn't just any old crappy creamed spinach.
It has garlic, heavy cream and nutmeg in it.

I fights to the finish, cause I eats me spinach
I'm Lollie the Pirate Girl la la!


----------



## pirate_girl

This might appeal to Big Al.
100% meatless chili.

                          Chili-- based on this recipe.
Left out the corn (since I knew I'd be using white corn tortilla chips for dipping)
Halved the beans, and made vegetarian meatballs with Boca Crumbles.

First shot taken for Netcookingtalk, then replated and added the rest before eating.

http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythin...all-chili.html


----------



## Melensdad

We had BARBIE-Q for dinner tonight at our house


----------



## pirate_girl

The fuzzy headed natives look a tad amused there, Bob.
Looks like you ate light this evening..


----------



## Melensdad

Tomorrow is Smoked Butt


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I ventured out to Taco Bell earlier with the intention of getting 2 Fresco soft tacos..nice innocent (fresh) lower cal junk..

But NOooooooooooooooo, I had to have a Chalupa Supreme as well, didn't I? 

Arrrrrhp! (that's a burp, in pirate talk)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Today's late lunch was great. From the feeling in my belly, it may be all I need for the rest of the night. We went to a special function today, I hope to share the pics later in another area. Lunch was at PF Changs. Since it was a new restaurant for me, that meant a new dish that I'd never tried before. I love to do that. 

So anyway, I had CHENGDU SPICED LAMB. Too bad there were no pics of the dish to share, but it was good. I don't know if it was the cumin or the mint that I didn't care for, but I would eat it again.


----------



## Keltin

Ok, PG suggested I do this. 

I’m not really a coercive poster, but I do play one on FF. 

I’m also a foodie from NCT!


----------



## pirate_girl

Excellent! 

OMG, you just had to include the spotted dick, didn't you?

It's very nice with Bird's custard!

Spatchcock chickie-- .. I shall attempt it tomorrow..
No bones about it..


----------



## Keltin

pirate_girl said:


> Excellent!
> 
> OMG, you just had to include the spotted dick, didn't you?
> 
> It's very nice with Bird's custard!


 
That stuff is surprisingly good!!! 

And yeah....I HAD to include that!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

So, in order to spatch a chicken, all I have to do is remove the backbone, right?
I am assuming it can be made in the oven.


----------



## Keltin

pirate_girl said:


> So, in order to spatch a chicken, all I have to do is remove the backbone, right?
> I am assuming it can be made in the oven.


 

Exactly. You can cut the backbone out with shears or a knife. 

Then flip the bird over so it is bone side (cavity side) down and press down on it firmly with your hand to snap the wishbone and make the bird lie flat. You’ll feel a crunch as it snaps when you press down, and the bird will get more compliant with lying flat. 

From there, you can grill, broil it, or bake it. It’s your choice. 

In the oven, I like to bake uncovered for 25-30 minutes, then switch the oven to Broil to crisp the skin while I add sauce to it. That is, add the sauce at the end, and then switch to broil to get it crispy and caramelized.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm game.. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Keltin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm game.. we'll see how it goes.


 
You can do it!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk"]YouTube- You can do it montage.[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Having ignored my New Years resolution of getting back on the wagon (ahem)..
Today was the first day.
I am vegetarian (once again)-- hear me roaaaaaaaaar!!!
No more of this meaty insanity, no more steaks and sauces..

I ate vegan at breakfast, vegetarian at lunch, and went out for Subway at dinner.

Damn that bacon, and full speed ahead LOL


6 inch Veggie Delight and fire roasted tomato orzo soup.
Booooyah!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

White chili with chicken ! I love that stuff on cold rainy days !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't know what's gotten into me lately, but it's all about junk food.

Thank you Taco Bell for bringing back your platters! 

Rebel Meal at 7pm. No veggie tonight baby..

Chickie and steak tacos, rice, refried beans....etc..


----------



## kitty

yummy


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken tacos and rice..
1 down the hatch, 2 to go (if I can do it)


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good PG. I settled for chicken noodle soup and a Lebanon bologna sandwich.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

peetzah!!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Looks good PG. I settled for chicken noodle soup and a Lebanon bologna sandwich.


I could only handle one of them, the others are wrapped and will be reheated later.

Rusty! It's peeza and wings for me tomorrow for the game.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Brother called up and wanted to go out to a Chinese Buffet . It was good ,But way too much food to choose from .  I went and put in another hour in the exercise room , just to be safe , when we got home .


----------



## Erik

nothing.
had a late lunch and I'm not hungry.


----------



## tommu56

In lew of the snow storm and how every one gets mild bread and eggs I thought we were having french toast.
Then my wife said I mixed the batter so you got to cook pancakes.

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ham steak and bakes potatoes on the grill last night, Jack Daniels BBQ chicken on the grill tonight!  (assuming the wind cooperates)


----------



## muleman RIP

You are going to be grilling snow cakes tonight!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty's going to grill during a blizzard?
Take pics!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

did it last friday night, too


----------



## muleman RIP

I heard him telling his girl to go get him a burger so I think she did the grilling! Matter of fact she got the gas bottle as well. He might have shoveled a path to the grill!


----------



## pirate_girl

I have some frozen grilled/smoked chicken- I might have that with some mashed potatoes and chicken gravy.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I have some frozen grilled/smoked chicken- I might have that with some mashed potatoes and chicken gravy.


Sounds better than you getting frozen trying to grill in a blizzard. I have grilled with ours in the snow but not when the wind is screaming. It takes too long and you have a hard time getting it all cooked right.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i did the grillin, you nard!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Rusty's going to grill during a blizzard?
> Take pics!


 
ill get ya pics, pg!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ill get ya pics, pg!


I'm counting on it!


----------



## BamsBBQ

my nephew wants hometown buffet


----------



## pirate_girl

ta da!


----------



## muleman RIP

Big old plate of Taco salad. I broke down and bought a nice tomato today and topped it off with shredded cheddar and salsa.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think I ate a bug .


----------



## muleman RIP

Grab a drink and drown it!


----------



## pirate_girl

I had mac and cheese and stewed tomatoes- not bad for nursing home food. lol


----------



## JEV

Spaghetti with homemade sauce and no-knead bread. The sauce is all gone because the bread was screaming to go swimming in it. This I allowed until the sauce gave itself fully to the bread, and became one with my stomach as a smile crossed my face. Urp!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh you and your bread Joe!
Mmm,mmm,mmm.
LOL


----------



## JEV

I actually followed through on everything I had planned. Bacon wrapped Omaha Steaks fillet mignon, twice baked potatoes and broccoli tossed in butter and garlic. Dessert was butter cream frosted cinnamon rolls. I also made the sticky buns for an event DW is participating in tomorrow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

God I hate you ! That looks so good . 

  I did break down and the little women and I went out for Chinese food . So much for losing weight today


----------



## muleman RIP

I hear you Al. We skipped desert as we are both trying to lose a little. Wife has dropped 14 lbs. since Christmas and I just keep bouncing up and down 6-8 lbs. Those rolls make me want something right now!


----------



## JEV

Help yourself, boys, and take a couple for the Mrs. There's more where that came from.


----------



## pirate_girl

So did the Omaha steaks and potatoes come from the same mail order Joe?
Looks good.

I had minestrone soup and cottage cheese with spiced pears at work.
Lovely.

As today was Chinese New Year, I missed pigging out at Jing Fong and the specials they were running. 
Tomorrow, I am going to make up for that and have an Asian feast in da kitchen.
Pics_ will_ be posted.
Then on Friday, the Knights of Columbus start their fish dinners for Lent.
I'll be there every Friday for that


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet and sour chicken over rice, vegetable egg rolls and crab rangoon. 
 <~ ah eeren fine happy smiree


----------



## muleman RIP

Man I could eat an egg roll right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I ate the whole plate Muley! 
Then had to have a nap!

Man, I cannot wait for the Knights of Columbus to start their fish fry Fridays (this Friday! yay!)
Last year it was just over $7 for a HUGE portion of delicious fish, coleslaw, fries (or baked taties), a roll and a cookie.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I ate the whole plate Muley!
> Then had to have a nap!
> 
> Man, I cannot wait for the Knights of Columbus to start their fish fry Fridays (this Friday! yay!)
> Last year it was just over $7 for a HUGE portion of delicious fish, coleslaw, fries (or baked taties), a roll and a cookie.


 I would jump on that. We had a great meal last night. I had stuffed chicken breast,green beans and a baked potato and the wife had a breaded shrimp dinner. It was nice to eat by candlelight and have soft music playing. The owner broke down and put the race on without sound but they were fixing the track so no big deal.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I would jump on that. We had a great meal last night. I had stuffed chicken breast,green beans and a baked potato and the wife had a breaded shrimp dinner. It was nice to eat by candlelight and have soft music playing. The owner broke down and put the race on without sound but they were fixing the track so no big deal.


Sounds like the two of you had a perfect evening.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> So did the Omaha steaks and potatoes come from the same mail order Joe?
> Looks good.


Actually, I made the potatoes myself. I baked the taters, cored them out and smashed the innerds with sour cream, milk, butter, garlic and sharp cheddar cheese. Then spooned it back into the skins and baked them for 30 minutes with a spray of EVOO on them. The filling and the skins were delicious.

The steaks were given to us by a friend who received them as a gift, following his bariatric surgery. Sadly, he is not able able to eat them due to the surgery, so we are enjoying them for him.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to try twice baked sometime Joe.
Thanks


----------



## BigAl RIP

I did the one Italian Sausage thing tonight to stay under the 1000 calories for the day . I hate everybody ......


----------



## JEV

Don't hate us. We didn't put you on a diet. I've "grown" to accept myself just like I am.

PG, you can make the twice baked potatoes and freeze them once you fill the skins. They will keep for about a month in a freezer bag. I made two potatoes, and we each just had 1/2 a potato and put the others in the freezer for another meal. They are filling, especially if you make a big Idaho baking potato.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Don't hate us. We didn't put you on a diet. I've "grown" to accept myself just like I am.
> 
> PG, you can make the twice baked potatoes and freeze them once you fill the skins. They will keep for about a month in a freezer bag. I made two potatoes, and we each just had 1/2 a potato and put the others in the freezer for another meal. They are filling, especially if you make a big Idaho baking potato.


Thanks Joe! That's a great idea.

Yeah Al, don't go hatin'.. I love my shapely hips.
They's ain't goin' nowheres.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Joe! That's a great idea.
> 
> Yeah Al, don't go hatin'.. I love my shapely hips.
> They's ain't goin' nowheres.


 I love a woman who looks like a woman from the back, and not these skinny types that look like boys. Yuk! All skinny and boney. I like a woman with good "birthing hips." Yeah, baby!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> Don't hate us. We didn't put you on a diet. I've "grown" to accept myself just like I am.


 

No, but all your great pictures of food don't help this fat boy any !!! I either lose weight or die early . decisions ,decisions


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> No, but all your great pictures of food don't help this fat boy any !!! I either lose weight or die early . decisions ,decisions


I thought you did lose weight, and were a thinner Al.
Doesn't matter, I like you fat and chewy, my slave master..


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I thought you did lose weight, and were a thinner Al.
> Doesn't matter, I like you fat and chewy, my slave master..


 
 I'm down 60 pounds . Only 13,649 to go !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!


----------



## BamsBBQ

tonight was  http://www.rubios.com/

known for their fish tacos...my first time having two..i will eat them again...pictured on the right, not my picture


----------



## BigAl RIP

I love their fish taco's . Highly Reconmend !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

sticky oven baked teriyaki wings and a vegetable/pasta side dish in butter and garlic.


----------



## thcri RIP

I keep forgetting to takes pics before I eat it.  Tonight was Baked Tilapia fish.  Egg white beaten, lemon juice mixed it through in some spices, dip the fish in the egg mix and then lay in a bed of crushed Special K.  MMMMGood.

Big Al that would be good for you too.


----------



## pirate_girl

That sounds great Steve, and very healthy!


----------



## JEV

Talk about your 30 minute meals, tonight's dinner happened in just about 30 minutes for me & DW, and I did it all myself while DW played on her computer after work. 

Pan grilled pork sirloin steaks with BBQ sauce; steamed broccoli, cauliflower and carrots, tossed with butter and garlic powder, and boiled red potatoes tossed in buttered & seasoned bread crumbs.




​


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe!

I made a 13x9 dish of lasagna. It made 8 servings.
Ate one, saved one in the fridge for tomorrow to take to work, the rest went in the freezer saved in containers for later.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good PG. I had the Dandy mart Tuesday special large pepperoni pizza. Got 2 of them and went to visit my Amish friends. The kids went nuts on a special treat after milking and barn chores were done. We had a fun meal together and the daughter gave me some glazed sticky buns with chopped nuts on top. BREAKFAST!!


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Looks good Joe!
> 
> I made a 13x9 dish of lasagna. It made 8 servings.
> Ate one, saved one in the fridge for tomorrow to take to work, the rest went in the freezer saved in containers for later.
> 
> View attachment 42792



Did I ever tell you that my middle name is "Freezer?'


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Looks good PG. I had the Dandy mart Tuesday special large pepperoni pizza. Got 2 of them and went to visit my Amish friends. The kids went nuts on a special treat after milking and barn chores were done. We had a fun meal together and the daughter gave me some glazed sticky buns with chopped nuts on top. BREAKFAST!!


Thanks 
That's awesome that you'd do that for them with a special treat.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Did I ever tell you that my middle name is "Freezer?'


Joseph Freezer Breadman..
Has a ring to it, I must say!


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Looks good PG. I had the Dandy mart Tuesday special large pepperoni pizza. Got 2 of them and went to visit my Amish friends. The kids went nuts on a special treat after milking and barn chores were done. *We had a fun meal together and the daughter gave me some glazed sticky buns with chopped nuts on top. BREAKFAST!!*


If you run out of those, have some of these for being a nice guy to the kids.




​


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Joseph Freezer Breadman..
> Has a ring to it, I must say!


 Then ring my bell and give me the lasagna!


----------



## BamsBBQ

wow you guys are making me hungry again...everything looks good..i want a big ole slab of those sticky buns..yummy

finally got to cook something..the pics not up to my standards but they still are alright and the food was great.

Shepherds Pie and Asian Inspired green beans & baby carrots


----------



## pirate_girl

Stuffed peppers and mashed taters.
Perfect combination.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good PG. We had a baked loose sausage casserole with green peppers and onions and rice all made like a meatloaf. It was so good I tore into it and forgot pics.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Looks good PG. We had a baked loose sausage casserole with green peppers and onions and rice all made like a meatloaf. It was so good I tore into it and forgot pics.


Thanks!
I almost forgot to take a pic, but remembered I am occasionally posting over on NCT now. 
Your casserole sounds good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet Baby Ray's Raspberry Chipotle oven Q'd wings and broccoli/rice/cheddar on da side.


----------



## thcri RIP

Again no pics, but I had SOS.  And it was good as usual.  I make the best.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love that Murph.
Ever had it on mashed potatoes?
Shit On A Cloud.
Yummo! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

Yes on mashed potatoes.  But our family likes Chow Mein Noodles most.  Tuna and fresh peas is the best.

And we call it Shit on a Shingle.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ahh, I thought you were talking about dried beef gravy over toast.
Traditional SOS.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ahh, I thought you were talking about dried beef gravy over toast.
> Traditional SOS.




Yes I used to use dried beef many moons ago.  We made it both ways back then and called both SOS.  Same white gravy.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yes I used to use dried beef many moons ago.  We made it both ways back then and called both SOS.  Same white gravy.


Well, white gravy, chow mein noodles, tuna and peas sounds fabulous.
I'm going to have to try that.
Thanks


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Well, white gravy, chow mein noodles, tuna and peas sounds fabulous.
> I'm going to have to try that.
> Thanks



Wait with the Tuna until your just ready to serve otherwise it breaks up way too much.  Frozen peas is better also.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Wait with the Tuna until your just ready to serve otherwise it breaks up way too much.  Frozen peas is better also.


Gotcha!


----------



## JEV

We had the rest of the Beef Tips over Noodles that Mama made yesterday. Damn, was that ever good. She puts 1/2 C of Cabernet in the gravy, and give it fantastic flavor..


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> We had the rest of the Beef Tips over Noodles that Mama made yesterday. Damn, was that ever good. She puts 1/2 C of Cabernet in the gravy, and give it fantastic flavor..


Our NCT Mama?
I don't see it over there.


----------



## JEV

Almost forgot. Made some Honey Whole Wheat bread and a batch of cinnamon rolls. It's payola for a countertop a friend made for me and I'm picking up tomorrow to finally finish my 1/2 bath relocation project.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Our NCT Mama?
> I don't see it over there.


No, the kids affectionately call DW Mama, and I do when I;m trying to get my way.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> No, the kids affectionately call DW Mama, *and I do when I;m trying to get my way.*


You dog you..haha!
The breadie things look fab as always.


----------



## JEV

Thanks.. It's still fun. On my feast day I will be making 30 loaves of Olive Oil Italian for the church bake sale. Now that I have two ovens and two KitchenAid mixers, it should go quicker. Remember the last time I did this?


----------



## muleman RIP

Tonight for supper we has venison steak cooked in the slow cooker with onions and tomatoes and a little brown sugar. Boiled red potatoes and corn on the cob. Sorry I started tearing into the corn before I took the pic. Getting down to the last couple bags of last years corn on the cob. It is hard to resist.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Muley, but I have to say I have never liked deer meat.
I had-- a cheeseburger which I dolled up off the salad bar at work, baked beans, cottage cheese and a cold cup of coffee.
These were all eaten between the hours of 5-7 pm.
Don't think I've ever had a hot meal at work, ever..


----------



## muleman RIP

That is why I always delivered a hot meal to the wife when she worked second shift at the home. I would have a cold drink and good meal for her as often as possible. As for deer meat you just have to make it right and you would never know the difference. Our corn fed deer are actually fat and a lot like beef.


----------



## JEV

Bacon wrapped fillet mignon with twice baked potatoes (left from the last fillets we had) and our frozen corn from last summer. We celebrated the completion of the bathroom and laundry room with a nice meal. I made the fillets in my raised rib cast iron pan, and seasoned them with Montreal steak seasoning. Cinnamon rolls for dessert, warmed in the nuke until the butter cream frosting started to run.






Done to perfection!





                                                                                       __________________


----------



## BamsBBQ

now there a hunk of meat and a meal that has the Bams seal of approval







JEV said:


> Bacon wrapped fillet mignon with twice baked potatoes (left from the last fillets we had) and our frozen corn from last summer. We celebrated the completion of the bathroom and laundry room with a nice meal. I made the fillets in my raised rib cast iron pan, and seasoned them with Montreal steak seasoning. Cinnamon rolls for dessert, warmed in the nuke until the butter cream frosting started to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done to perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## JEV

Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am in the process of making 4 homemade chicken pot pies. 
1 for dinner- 3 to freeze for later.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://bakingbites.com/2009/04/deep-dish-chicken-pot-pie/

Deep Dish Chicken Pot Pies

I used leftover rotisserie chicken and puff pastry sheets.

Delish!


----------



## muleman RIP

Man they look good. Probably not loaded with sodium like the store bought ones. I have a half of a rotisserie chicken for tomorrow. Might go for scallops and rice tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife cooked up some steamed peas and Real good scallops for my low cal/low sodium supper.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmmmmm the scallops!

Nope Muley, the pot pie recipe isn't loaded with sodium if you use Pacific low sodium chicken broth, like I did.. or any other brand for that matter.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am starting to see more low sodium products lately. Or else I am noticing it more.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I am starting to see more low sodium products lately. Or else I am noticing it more.


You're just noticing it more.


----------



## BamsBBQ

cool to see some scallops posted...just got a big box of jumbo scallops from bro's work and havent decided what to do with them yet..

PG those pot pies look great.. one of my nephews favorite dishes is beef pot pie and i never thought about doing them in puff pastry..thanks

last night's dinner - Friday night Pizza tradition in our house

pepperoni and fresh cut pineapple






Buffalo chicken tenders






and lastly, the only pizza usually with some leftovers is....
Hot Italian Sausage w/Kalamata Olives

all pizza's our house always have extra cheese,either thin crust or in between thin crust and thick crust..always crispy yummy goodness..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Lordy! Me thinks I'll be ordering pizza to be delivered at work this evening!


----------



## tsaw

1'" ribeye and a baked potato.
The potato in the microwave. (5 minutes flip 4 mins)
Cut it open and lots of butter melted and stired.
The Steak on the broiler. 3.5 flip - 3.5)
What I get is better than any restaurant.
A plate FULL of juice.. and a steak that melts in your mouth.

YUM!!


----------



## BamsBBQ

Tonights menu will be 

Dynamite Scallop Rolls
Steak fried rice
Sashimi
something with bok choy & mushrooms in it

pics to follow later


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> 1'" ribeye and a baked potato.
> The potato in the microwave. (5 minutes flip 4 mins)
> Cut it open and lots of butter melted and stired.
> The Steak on the broiler. 3.5 flip - 3.5)
> What I get is better than any restaurant.
> A plate FULL of juice.. and a steak that melts in your mouth.
> 
> YUM!!


PICS next time!


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> Tonights menu will be
> 
> Dynamite Scallop Rolls
> Steak fried rice
> Sashimi
> something with bok choy & mushrooms in it
> 
> pics to follow later



.. waiting...


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Lordy! Me thinks I'll be ordering pizza to be delivered at work this evening!


 
want me to make it and deliver it for you?..lol

they use to actually pay me to make pizza.lol



pirate_girl said:


> PICS next time!


 
yah yah yah.lol



pirate_girl said:


> .. waiting...


 
ok ok you dont have to wait anymore..lol

alright time for some pictures

Albacore Tuna






Raw Fish Salad (cannot remember the real name of it)made with yellowfin tuna






our version of a beef chop suey with mushroom,bok choy,bean sprouts and a few different asian sauces and spices






Scallop Dynamite Roll(Sebastian picked out this picture to use)






all plated and a few extra close-up pics of the individual items






these are especially for Sushi


----------



## pirate_girl

Whoa, Jeff.
That Scallop DynOmite roll looks good.
Sebastian is a smart little boy. 
The steak fried rice also looks scrumptious.
Don't care for raw fish at all, but the pics are purdy.
I see you have a red plate too. 

I had pizza as planned. Got it delivered from the local, Jack's.
Thin crust with mushrooms, bacon, onions and banana peppers.


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> want me to make it and deliver it for you?..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

-seafood lo mein (shrimp, crab and lobster meat) and an eggroll (store bought from frozen)
Not very pretty, but it tasted good.


----------



## pirate_girl

After getting the mane chopped and turning down an old beau for a dinner out (and "whatever") I came home and made what shall henceforth be referred to as the angry taco salad. 
The salad was a winner.. he is a loser
Nothing like crunching away on tortilla chips to get your mind off a man.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> After getting the mane chopped and turning down an old beau for a dinner out (and "whatever") I came home and made what shall henceforth be referred to as the angry taco salad. View attachment 43235
> The salad was a winner.. he is a loser
> Nothing like crunching away on tortilla chips to get your mind off a man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 43236


Damn girl, you are starting to excite me!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Damn girl, you are starting to excite me!


Well I had salad and a good haircut!
He got diddly and is probably diddling at this hour! 
Perhaps I should eat chopped liver tomorrow in his honour.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TACO TUESDAY AT JAMIES COURTISDE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Seafood salad on toasted bread..
Good stuff!


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing like crunching away on tortilla chips to get your mind off a man.


Yeah, stick with chicks, they're more considerate of your feelings. I gave up on guys years ago, and now just focus on the ladies (not to mention they do a bang-up job of cleaning the place).


----------



## JEV

Got a pot of chicken soup going as we speak. Also have a couple of loaves of Honey Whole Wheat bread with 7 oz. of Red River whole grain cereal in it.


----------



## Big Dog

Baching it this week, started whipping up supper and then thought of this thread. Pan seared Porterhouse with a layer of crumbled bleu cheese topped with saute' mushrooms. Collard greens with a touch of garlic and garnished with bleu cheese. Blue Moon for the swill and a G30 with TLR-2 light and laser for protection .......................


----------



## JEV

Easy there Big Dog. Nobody's  after your steak.

*Hey, look! It's Elvis!  *(as JEV steals the steak and stays low)


----------



## muleman RIP

Dog, I have to ask. Did you clean up the mess after you were done? Can't wait for anyone else to do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doggie, that's a mighty purdy steak there big boy..
The gun ain't bad either..


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> Dog, I have to ask. Did you clean up the mess after you were done? Can't wait for anyone else to do it.



Yeah, I did! All I have to do is start the dishwasher (needs filled first). I'm notorious for having the dishes spotless BEFORE they go in it too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Yeah, I did! All I have to do is start the dishwasher (needs filled first). I'm notorious for having the dishes spotless BEFORE they go in it too.


Isn't that like washing and styling your hair before you hit the barber shop?


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Isn't that like washing and styling your hair before you hit the barber shop?



Yep, it's one of my quirks ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Perfectionist!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Perfectionist!



Frankly yes, at least to my ability in the chore, meaning I ain't a very good carpenter but I give it my best shot and will rework to get it right. Right the first time is my motto!


----------



## JEV

Well, I just had some tuna salad on a bed of baby spinach for dinner, but I made some honey whole wheat bread and a couple loaves of sourdough. Damn, they both sure smell good, but I need to wait for them to cool down before cutting into them. Yep, that's two 1/2 gallon jugs of sourdough starter in the background. Getting ready to do a big bake tomorrow, and that starter is part of it.


----------



## mak2

I can almost smell that here.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Who knows what's for dinner? I think I'm on my own with leftovers tonight. But I do know what was for lunch.......
Well no I don't. I didn't write the name down. But I know it was good. I went to a Vietnamese Restaurant for lunch, never had that before. What I had was in a *HUGE* bowl. A bed of lettuce (or lettuce type stuff) with bean sprouts, julienne cucumbers, carrots and what I think were parsnips. Then a layer of rice vermicelli, topped with Charbroiled Pork Sausage.

Oh my, that was good.


----------



## BamsBBQ

steak,baby carrots,rice,corn with bacon and butter,bacon wrapped scallops


----------



## thcri RIP

Now this is a small plate so you can imagine how hungry I am when done with this.  Raspberries which I love, small amount of corn wished I could eat more, a carrot and a small breast of chicken.  Did I tell you I am still  hungry


----------



## Galvatron

Raspberry's with chicken...odd...will have to try that.

Ditch the corn murph and replace that with some scrambled eggs and i am in...and wrap that chicken breast in some bacon ....no pleasing me.


----------



## Melensdad

SCHOOPS hamburgers.  Its a local chain, started years ago by the Schoop family, they still own most of the restaurants but did franchise some out to others.  Fresh made real burgers, bigger than you'd make at home, grilled and put on a fresh steamed bun.  Freshly cut onions, ketchup, relish and mustard.  Nothing fancy but darn good.  Its a treat we have every couple of months.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Raspberry's with chicken...odd...will have to try that.
> 
> Ditch the corn murph and replace that with some scrambled eggs and i am in...and wrap that chicken breast in some bacon ....no pleasing me.




Yeah it is a tad bit odd but you know when I was in the hospital a couple of weeks ago I got my a$$ chewed big time.  I have to keep the three groups going and limited to 5 carb units per meal.  besides I love raspberries.

Did I say I am hungry.


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Yeah it is a tad bit odd but you know when I was in the hospital a couple of weeks ago I got my a$$ chewed big time.  I have to keep the three groups going and limited to 5 carb units per meal.  besides I love raspberries.
> 
> Did I say I am hungry.


Heck I ate more than that when I was in the hospital! You must be trying to catch Big Al in the diet game.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Heck I ate more than that when I was in the hospital! You must be trying to catch Big Al in the diet game.




I didn't eat or **** for 5 days when I was in the hospital. And then after out I ate three days before I ****.


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> I didn't eat or **** for 5 days when I was in the hospital. And then after out I ate three days before I ****.


Colace and lots of water will keep you moving even with pain meds.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Colace and lots of water will keep you moving even with pain meds.



I wished, but with a kink in the system due to scar tissue nothing goes through.  Not even water.  You drink water and it is back out in about ten minutes.


----------



## BamsBBQ

raspberry and chicken go together actually pretty well i found out awhile ago to my surprise

the full write up

BBQ'd chicken injected with a raspberry vinegarette


----------



## BamsBBQ

last nights dinner..forgot to post pics then

half chickens with mashed potatoes(fresh parmesan cheese,butter,cream cheese,milk,S&P)


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I found a Lean Cuisine meal in the back of the freezer and made that with a little mashed potato.
http://www.leancuisine.com/Products/Details.aspx?ProductID=10860

Coincidentally, Sushi called me just as I was putting the fish in to cook, and he said he thought he'd have fish for dinner too.

So far, so good.. everything is staying down.
Perhaps tomorrow I'll feel like doing some actual cooking.


----------



## thcri RIP

1/2 slice of bread with tuna/miracle whip.  3/4 cup of raspberries.  Not worth taking a picture of.  Did I tell ya I was hungry?


----------



## JEV

I roasted a whole chicken and made mashed potatoes, gravy and Stove Top stuffing to go with it. My wife made carrot cake with mock whipped cream frosting for dessert. I played in the kitchen most of the day and made 20 honey whole wheat hamburger buns, three loaves of multi-grain whole wheat bread, pecan sticky buns and cinnamon rolls with butter cream frosting.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Stuffed shells ready to go in the oven. I can't wait. Stuffed with cheese AND meat.


----------



## pirate_girl

Knights of Columbus fish dinner..


----------



## JEV

The stuffed shells look great! We went out for a fish fry, the last of the Lenten season. Our church doesn't do a fish fry on Good Friday fry, so everyone can attend the Good Friday services. It was nice to not have to work for my supper.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Knights of Columbus fish dinner..



I came close to offering a trade for Dolly's stuffed shells. On second thought NO WAY. I'll wait until the next local fish fry and pick some up. The fish fry's around here happen more often than when I get her stuffed shells. She knows it's my favorite dish.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Knights of Columbus fish dinner..
> 
> View attachment 43782


WOW! Are those Lake Erie perch fillets? I have a couple packages left in the freezer, and one pack of walleye.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I came close to offering a trade for Dolly's stuffed shells. On second thought NO WAY. I'll wait until the next local fish fry and pick some up. The fish fry's around here happen more often than when I get her stuffed shells. She knows it's my favorite dish.


It looks delicious Jerry


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> WOW! Are those Lake Erie perch fillets? I have a couple packages left in the freezer, and one pack of walleye.


Yep, it is perch, 6 pieces too. Had a roll, applesauce and cookie with it.
I could only manage two pieces of fish and maybe a dozen of the fries.
My appetite still isn't back to 100%.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yep, it is perch, 6 pieces too. Had a roll, applesauce and cookie with it.
> I could only manage two pieces of fish and maybe a dozen of the fries.
> My appetite still isn't back to 100%.



But at least it's still REAL food.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Yep, it is perch, 6 pieces too. Had a roll, applesauce and cookie with it.
> I could only manage two pieces of fish and maybe a dozen of the fries.
> My appetite still isn't back to 100%.


I had batter-dipped cod (3 pieces), so I'll be right over to finish those perch for you. Actually, they should make a good sammie tomorrow in a nice fresh roll. Pick a few.


----------



## pirate_girl

I bet your house always smells wonderful lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

These pictures suck, but the shells were great.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> I bet your house always smells wonderful lol


Yeah. it smells pretty good around here. This morning I started baking at 0600, and the dinner rolls and white bread are done.






I have two loaves of cinnamon bread in the oven that will be out in 15 minutes, then it's outside to get the lawn mower going and start the yard work. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## pirate_girl

Do you ever make Casatiello?


----------



## pirate_girl

Oven fried chicken legs, romano beans and sweet potatoes.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oven fried chicken legs, romano beans and sweet potatoes.




Remove the skin on them legs there dear PG


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Remove the skin on them legs there dear PG


I should have, Murph, even though all I used was a little buttermilk and seasoned flour to coat.
The chickie didn't agree with my stomach at all.
Should have had bread or pasta instead.
Lesson learned: PG isn't going to be able to eat certain foods anymore


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I should have, Murph, even though all I used was a little buttermilk and seasoned flour to coat.
> The chickie didn't agree with my stomach at all.
> Should have had bread or pasta instead.
> Lesson learned: PG isn't going to be able to eat certain foods anymore




PG, I take the skin off now and bake them.  When there is about 15 minutes left I take a mixture of BBQ sauce and water it down some with water and then spread over the legs.  Taste pretty darn good and I get to keep the carbs down.  The left overs are even better.

Kind of like dipping your fork in the dressing and then stabbing your lettuce.


murph


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know, after tonight I think chicken is on my no no list.
Even thinking about it makes me sick.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> I don't know, after tonight I think chicken is on my no no list.
> Even thinking about it makes me sick.


I hope cinnamon rolls don't disagree with you.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> I hope cinnamon rolls don't disagree with you.


They haven't at all Joe, nor have spicy things oddly enough.
Like my doctor told me, it's going to be a game of finding out what I can and can't handle, which I suspected anyway.
My friend Janet had her gall bladder out 12 years ago and still can't touch certain things.
It's going to be interesting cooking around here to say the least.
Perhaps I'll just go back to being full vegetarian, never had a problem really until I started eating meat again.
Gawd if I ate bacon right now, I'd probably fall into a crumbled mess on the floor.


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> I hope cinnamon rolls don't disagree with you.




Yes Joe they will make her seriously sick, don't send  her any.  However now that you don't know what to do with the ones you made for her I will gladly PM you my address.    did I tell you they make my mouth water


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yes Joe they will make her seriously sick, don't send  her any.  However now that you don't know what to do with the ones you made for her I will gladly PM you my address.    did I tell you they make my mouth water


You're not allowed to have them!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You're not allowed to have them!



there is a difference between not allowed and can.  You can't and I am not allowed as long as no one is looking.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> there is a difference between not allowed and can.  You can't and I am not allowed as long as no one is looking.


Mmk then, you'd pay for it laterrrrrrrr...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Mmk then, you'd pay for it laterrrrrrrr...



It is like drinking beer, you pay for it the next day.


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> Yes Joe they will make her seriously sick, don't send  her any.  However now that you don't know what to do with the ones you made for her I will gladly PM you my address.    did I tell you they make my mouth water


As I told mak2 the other day on FF, when you have a body part surgically removed like PG did, I would be pleased to perform the corporal and spiritual works of mercy (albeit at a distance) of sending you cinnamon rolls. That would fulfill "feeding the hungry," "visiting  the sick" and "comforting the afflicted." by sending some to you. But, it sounds like you're just trying to weasel some out of me when you should not be eating them.


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Gawd if I ate bacon right now, I'd probably fall into a crumbled mess on the floor.


 
NOOOO say it aint so...i cant bear to hear those words... life without bacon? OMG i cant think about it or i will cry..

as for your chicken, have you tried eating the breast meat instead of better tasting dark meat? remove skin is a must, my mom has had all kinds of problems with her gall bladder and couldnt eat the skin for the longest time.


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> NOOOO say it aint so...i cant bear to hear those words... life without bacon? OMG i cant think about it or i will cry..
> 
> as for your chicken, have you tried eating the breast meat instead of better tasting dark meat? remove skin is a must, my mom has had all kinds of problems with her gall bladder and couldnt eat the skin for the longest time.


I haven't had any bacon since the surgery, and it doesn't even sound good to me, believe that?
Perhaps I'll try chicken again in the future, and roast it skinless with a light sauce (or topped with herbs- or both)-as Murph suggested.

I might try chinese or italian for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dargo

Well, I paid Obama.  I can sum up our dinners here except for the tap water to drink.


----------



## JEV

Dargo said:


> Well, I paid Obama.  I can sum up our dinners here except for the tap water to drink.


WOW! You actually got to keep THAT much??? I'm certain that you benefited unfairly to have such a lavish meal. Your wealth needs to be redistributed to the poor and the lazy.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Cold bowtie pasta salad and toasty garlic bread. 

( *add italian dressing, splash of evoo, basil, oregano, julienned carrot, pimento and grated romano cheese if you like)


----------



## Big Dog

Kielbasi, sauerkraut, and green beans washed down with a Strongbow dry cider .......................


----------



## pirate_girl

Boy Doggie, I sure wish I could handle kraut and sausage right now, that sure looks good.
I can, however, handle cider.... was told to NOT drink beer whatsoever for a while.


----------



## Dargo

I'd prefer to not comment on how I know, but I was unaware that a lot of our prison population exists on cabbage and beans.  Suddenly those small cells seem smaller to me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> I'd prefer to not comment on how I know, but I was unaware that a lot of our prison population exists on cabbage and beans.  Suddenly those small cells seem smaller to me.


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> But, it sounds like you're just trying to weasel some out of me when you should not be eating them.




Whoo Me    Naw I would never do that.    But it is not that I can not eat them, I can, it just limits what I can eat the rest of the day.  I am only allowed 4 carbs for breakfast, 5 for lunch and 5 for dinner.  So if I go over I just have to eat less later.


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> Whoo Me    Naw I would never do that.    But it is not that I can not eat them, I can, it just limits what I can eat the rest of the day.  I am only allowed 4 carbs for breakfast, 5 for lunch and 5 for dinner.  So if I go over I just have to eat less later.


Sorry, pal. My cinnamon rolls have 15 carbs just in the aroma.


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> Sorry, pal. My cinnamon rolls have 15 carbs just in the aroma.



Well if they didn't now they wouldn't be good then right.    Ok I now have to leave this thread.  I am hungry


----------



## BamsBBQ

leftover red beans & rice


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> Sorry, pal. My cinnamon rolls have 15 carbs just in the aroma.




Aw I think I mislead you.  I can  have 15 carb units per day.  Well actually 14.  A carb unit is 15 grams.  So I am ok yet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jumbo butterfly shrimp, herbed rice and succotash


----------



## pirate_girl

Creamy vegetable lasagna, yumo!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pargo Rojo (red snapper), rice and beans, Johnny cakes, cold beer  and key Lime pie; desert is Rum and cokes


----------



## thcri RIP

I think I messed myself up and here is why.  I am locked at a weight and can't get off of it.


Calories


----------



## BigAl RIP

Been there too ! Lots of water and  exercise . I am down to my last pair of pants that fit !!It helps being in 90 plus humidity and 90 degree weather . I can sweat while taking a shower  down here!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fish sticks and onion rings tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fish sticks and onion rings tonight!!!!!!!!!!


What? no pic!?!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hold on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here ya go, PG

and yes, that is a toaster doily in the upper right. not my idea


----------



## pirate_girl

You only saved a dozen for me??
Hrmmph!
Where's the tartar sauce? 

Nothing wrong with a toaster cover at all.
It's a woman thang, tho I don't keep mine covered.
Me likes me shiny Sunbeam toaster.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Where's the tartar sauce?
> 
> .


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooooooooo my favourite!


----------



## BamsBBQ

thcri said:


> I think I messed myself up and here is why. I am locked at a weight and can't get off of it.
> 
> 
> Calories


 
you hit the wall... just keep doing what your doing, it will start again..


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



Rusty that looks like cleaning fluiddare you to drink it


----------



## pirate_girl

I had.. 
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...Tips2392.shtml

with whipped potatoes and as my grandBrat calls them, little trees..

​


----------



## thcri RIP

Baked Chicken Breast, no skin.  Lettuce Salad with very little amount of French Dressing, Cauliflower and an orange.  3 oz chicken, palm size amount of lettuce and 1/2 cup cauliflower.  I am eating like a fricken bird.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Baked Chicken Breast, no skin.  Lettuce Salad with very little amount of French Dressing, Cauliflower and an orange.  3 oz chicken, palm size amount of lettuce and 1/2 cup cauliflower.  I am eating like a fricken bird.


But you're getting fiber Steve.
Why so skimpy with the lettuce?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> But you're getting fiber Steve.
> Why so skimpy with the lettuce?




I have trouble digesting it.  You know the kinky kink thingy.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I have trouble digesting it.  You know the kinky kink thingy.


Ahh yes, the kink.
I was going to suggest wedge salads for you, but never mind.


----------



## thcri RIP

I did have lettuce for lunch also so I am getting more greens than just that supper helping.  I am eating a lot of snap peas too.  I go through a 9 ounce bag every two meals.  What I don't understand is regular peas is a no no for me but the snap peas are good.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> What I don't understand is regular peas is a no no for me but the snap peas are good.


Regular peas have a slightly higher carb content, I would think.


----------



## pirate_girl

By the way, I am finding my digestion improving greatly as each day passes, but there are still some things I won't eat.. and I am only eating two meals per day.
Fruit only in the morning, then dinner around 4ish.


----------



## thcri RIP

I eat 4 or 5 meals but they are very small amounts or the pressure build up is too painful.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Regular peas have a slightly higher carb content, I would think.



I know the peas in snap peas are typically very small and your eating more pod.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I eat 4 or 5 meals but they are very small amounts or the pressure build up is too painful.


Aww, I am so sorry you are going through this.

Do you like spinach, chard or beets?
Beets might not be such a good thing because they are higher in carbs.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Aww, I am so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> Do you like spinach, chard or beets?
> Beets might not be such a good thing because they are higher in carbs.



Thats my problem.  I am fusier than the rest.  I was always a plain meats and potatoes guy.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Thats my problem.  I am fusier than the rest.  I was always a plain meats and potatoes guy.


Well, I can sympathize if it makes you feel better.
Really, I am surprised the beef tips didn't give me a huge gut ache by now.
It sucks having to change our eating habits, even slightly.


----------



## thcri RIP

Well the change so far has been good.  I have lost 30 pounds and for the most part even though I say I am hungry all the time I really am not.  My walks/runs are becoming easier and easier, more running, less walking and even going longer distances.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Well the change so far has been good.  I have lost 30 pounds and for the most part even though I say I am hungry all the time I really am not.  My walks/runs are becoming easier and easier, more running, less walking and even going longer distances.


Yay! you're going from hunk to hunkier!

Glad you're doing well sweety.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yay! you're going from hunk to hunkier!
> 
> Glad you're doing well sweety.




When Al and I get down to our goal weights we will post a pic of us in a speedo      NOT


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> When Al and I get down to our goal weights we will post a pic of us in a speedo      NOT


Last pic I saw of you, you were hotsie totsie.. just sayin.. nice smile and pretty eyes. hehe


----------



## thcri RIP

ahh that was a lot of pounds ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> ahh that was a lot of pounds ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

Brats In A Blanket, baked beans and pickle chips.

Had a few girlfriends over for dinner and they really enjoyed them... me- I ate one that is plated, half the beans and all the pickles.

They asked me why I was taking pics of food.. I told them about forums.. and they just rolled their eyes.


----------



## thcri RIP

small plate with 3/4 of it filled with salad, cauliflower and a few spanish peanuts with French Dressing dipped only with a fork.  3 chicken legs no skin.  And an apple.


Hungry yeah.  but I am making it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gosh Murph, ya make me feel bad for posting my dinner pics.
If it makes you feel better, I think the beans went right through me, as I spent about an hour running back and forth to the potty. Eeek.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> If it makes you feel better, I think the beans went right through me, as I spent about an hour running back and forth to the potty. Eeek.




I wished I had that problem.  It is Monday evening, last visit was last Friday morning.    Sucks getting old.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I wished I had that problem.  It is Monday evening, last visit was last Friday morning.    Sucks getting old.


C'mere, I am a whiz at a Fleets.. bendovah...


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I have been eating Fiber 1 for breakfast every morning, taking metamucil and eating these dam little red pills.  Tomorrow or Wednesday I won't be able to go more than 30 seconds away from the stool.

Ok now this thread has gone off topic and instead of all the pictures making everyone hungry we just made them all not want to eat.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Well I have been eating Fiber 1 for breakfast every morning, taking metamucil and eating these dam little red pills.  Tomorrow or Wednesday I won't be able to go more than 30 seconds away from the stool.
> 
> Ok now this thread has gone off topic and instead of all the pictures making everyone hungry we just made them all not want to eat.



What goes in WILL come out.
Happy Toileting!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spaghetti, made with the last container of homemade freezer pasta sauce from last year.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Spaghetti, made with the last container of homemade freezer pasta sauce from last year.
> 
> View attachment 44283


It somehow doesn't look as appetizing after all that potty talk. But I'm sure it was delicious. We had Hillshire Polska Kielbasa with onions, potatoes, celery, broccoli and cauliflower as a one-pot meal, along with a salad of mixed greens and DW's homemade dressing. Kind of a Polish stir-fry. But it was damn good. Had "Moose Tracks" ice cream for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe, you're a piggy LOL
Just kidding.
The sketti went down well and stayed down.


----------



## Lia

I don't know... is it ok to post recipes and methods in this thread? 

PG, your Spaghetti Dish looked delicious, but brats in blankets ain't for me.  (We call 'em Pigs in Blankets). I simply couldn't eat 'em.  lol. A friend of mine in Detroit eats them every opportunity, but even the sight of them makes me feel ill.

Sundays I usually have someone come by for brunch or dinner, but Sunday just gone I had nothing planned, so I just threw together a sausage and rice casserole, (just in case) and made a Jelly Mousse. A jelly mousse is a great dessert, especially for kids, and utilised a lot, over here by the Brits. It's the quickest, easiest of desserts to make up.

But, I miss my Twinkies the most when I'm this side of the pond, as I am for much of the year. One simply can't get them over here...


----------



## JEV

Lia said:


> I don't know... is it ok to post recipes and methods in this thread?
> 
> PG, your Spaghetti Dish looked delicious, but brats in blankets ain't for me.  (We call 'em Pigs in Blankets). I simply couldn't eat 'em.  lol. A friend of mine in Detroit eats them every opportunity, but even the sight of them makes me feel ill.
> 
> Sundays I usually have someone come by for brunch or dinner, but Sunday just gone I had nothing planned, so I just threw together a sausage and rice casserole, (just in case) and made a Jelly Mousse. A jelly mousse is a great dessert, especially for kids, and utilised a lot, over here by the Brits. It's the quickest, easiest of desserts to make up.
> 
> *But, I miss my Twinkies the most when I'm this side of the pond, as I am for much of the year. One simply can't get them over here... *


FedEx baby...FedEx.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> But, I miss my Twinkies the most when I'm this side of the pond, as I am for much of the year. One simply can't get them over here...



 http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/


 
Aww Man!!!  If'n you were a guy I'd kiss you, but since you're not, I'll give you rep points instead.  

Thank you!


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Aww Man!!!  If'n you were a guy I'd kiss you, but since you're not, I'll give you rep points instead.
> 
> Thank you!



Hey I would step right in there


----------



## pirate_girl

You're welcome Lia!
While I don't know exactly where you are located over there, I can tell you that in Manchester, there is a place called Tiger Tiger, now I am thinking there was a shop next to that which carries hard to find American goodies too.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Hey I would step right in there


 

 *Puckers up and give thcri a real big smacker*  




lol


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> You're welcome Lia!
> While I don't know exactly where you are located over there, I can tell you that in Manchester, there is a place called Tiger Tiger, now I am thinking there was a shop next to that which carries hard to find American goodies too.


 
South West, where the climate is much kinder, lol. But thanks for the thought pg.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> South West, where the climate is much kinder, lol. But thanks for the thought pg.


Welcome!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oven bbq chicken with cuke, onion and pepper salad.

Hear that Murph? BAKED/ROASTED.. not fried 

I basted it with Sweet Baby Ray's toward the last 1/2 hour.
The salad is simply mandolin sliced cucumber, onion and red and green pepper marinated in oil,vinegar ( a pinch of sugar) and black pepper.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hear that Murph? BAKED/ROASTED.. not fried




Awww much better PG.  I baste mine the last 30 minutes with BBQ sauce and water mixed 50/50 cutting down on carbs.  Still taste just as good.  Well almost.  Eating healthy sucks let me tell ya.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am thinking the SBR would also taste just as good diluted, that's some thick and spicy sauce!
I know eating healthier sucks.. eating LESS sucks as well.
I am still at fruit only in the morning, and dinner, and I've lost 20 lbs since the surgery.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken Dopiaza..

Bad pics, bad meal.

Note to self: scratch curries off the list for now.

Wasn't a good idea..although I would have loved having a giant naan to go with it..

Ugh!
Pass the Pepto!


----------



## pirate_girl

Almost made beef bourguignon for my company today (didn't have any 'shrooms or bacon), but the beef stock and wine were there.


----------



## muleman RIP

now that looks like a meal! The secret to eating healthy is to take the pills they tell you to! That way the docs are happy and so am I. My last cholesterol etc. was marked perfect. Wife flunked hers bad! She needs to start eating sausage gravy and biscuit once in a while!


----------



## pirate_girl

Those whipped potatoes are made with nothing more than lite chicken broth, Bill.
I would image the beef tips and veggies aren't too high in calories either, as all it is, is the beef, some red wine, tomato sauce, beef stock and of course the vegs with some added herbs.
As for the buttermilk biscuits, well.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Oven Q'd wings, alfredo penne with veggies and sprouts.


----------



## muleman RIP

Man, I miss my sprouts! They are high in vitaminK and mess up my INR levels so I seldom have them anymore. Got a few growing in the greenhouse but wife plans to give them away. I always liked them being the last thing to harvest in the fall.


----------



## RobsanX

Vidalia onions are in, so I made Freedom Onion Soup, and a big salad. The soup looks kind of pathetic because I don't have broiler bowls, and baguette is off the menu for me, but it tasted good...


----------



## pirate_girl

Nonsense Rob, that soup looks perfect, and the salad.. oh my!
Got a recipe for the soup??


----------



## rback33

Kiddo and I had some great grilled pork chops tonight. I am a grilling fool when I have to cook for us like this. I did not realize how much I actually like to cook since I have never had to.... I really need to get over to NCT for help and ideas...


----------



## RobsanX

pirate_girl said:


> Nonsense Rob, that soup looks perfect, and the salad.. oh my!
> Got a recipe for the soup??



Thanks! Not my recipe, but you can find it here: French Onion Soup


----------



## pirate_girl

RobsanX said:


> Thanks! Not my recipe, but you can find it here: French Onion Soup



Ahhh .. that Cooksie knows her stuff. What a cook and what pics she takes! 
Dayum, you guys get around on the cooking forums, don't you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hopin to have some pork chops on the grill tonight! i havent grilled since saturday i think


----------



## RobsanX

Senate Bean Soup with ham.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Just tried this and love it...Fried Platain !!

Take ripe Platains and fry them in Palm oil with a little salt and pepper . Talk about good !!!!!!Fry them until crispy brown . Its like a hot dessert .I suppose a person might be able to use bananas too .


----------



## pirate_girl

I made some hamburger patties-then covered them in a mixture of Knorr brown gravy, worcestershire sauce and a little chopped onion. 

Chopped asparagus, steamed and drizzled with butter and a squeeze of lemon, and mac and cheese (made with cubed Velveeta stirred in while hot with a little milk).

​


----------



## JEV

Forgot to post this last night. Western ribs cooked slow on the grill. Calico beans and pan fried potatoes, and fresh sourdough baguettes to push it all around with.


----------



## RobsanX

Baby back ribs, cole slaw, creamy cucumber and onion salad, and a baguette.


----------



## thcri RIP

RobsanX said:


> Baby back ribs, cole slaw, creamy cucumber and onion salad, and a baguette.





Thanks Rob,    You do realize I can't eat that stuff anymore and you posting this did not help at all.  

Looks good though.


----------



## JEV

Mother's Day Dinner.

We started with French Onion soup...






and I made the two spatchcocked chickens in the smoker. It was a very  cool and windy here today, and the chicken never got past 130F. So after  2-1/2 hrs, I just put them on a baking sheet and finished them in the  oven in 45 minutes. Had a beautiful smoke line in the chicken, and a delicious hickory flavor enhanced by the Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.






We had beans & taters left from yesterday, and our first  corn-on-the-cob of the season.






Finished off the meal with fresh apple pie and vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## pirate_girl

What was supposed to be just spaghetti and garlic bread ended up being chicken parmesan.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bob Evans brand savory sage sausage, cut into slices and pan fried--whipped taters and snap peas.
'twas a nice comfort meal on this cold and rainy evening in Ohio.


----------



## RobsanX

Chicken picatta. I liked it, but my wife didn't care for it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good to me Rob, but I've never tried it (picatta) because I don't like capers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pork steak semi-smothered in onions and Heinz 57, baked for an hour at 350, and mac and cheese made with a simple roux- whole milk and sharp cheddar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Svedish Meatballs dahhling... lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xlN_ltZ3Ug"]YouTube- Hot pockets - Jim Gaffigan[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Walleye like my grandma used to make it (dredged in seasoned flour- CI skillet fried in peanut oil) and salad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pita Gordita that looks tasty. (fook im runnin outta names lmao)


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Pita Gordita that looks tasty. (fook im runnin outta names lmao)



All you have to do is add some Old Bay to flour then fry it.


----------



## RobsanX

Barbecue drumsticks, cheese fries, baked beans, coleslaw, Beck's...


----------



## pirate_girl

^ reps!


----------



## RobsanX

pirate_girl said:


> ^ reps!



Thank you! It was gooood!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made my curried chicken thighs again, with noodle pancake and those Green Giant vegetables I love.

​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

looks good, PG. tonight we are having some fish concoction that mrs rusty found online that goes over halibut with carrots n rice. tasted the fish, and it was pretty good. first time ive done fish on the grill. i hit the grates with pam grilling spray and the fish still stuck  but it didnt get torn apart TOO bad


----------



## RobsanX

I made paninis on the CI griddle. I had roast beef and mozzarella with horseradish mayo. No pics tonight.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

There are pork chops simmering in the crock pot with BBQ sauce. No pics coz I'm not allowed to open the lid yet. I keep getting my hand slapped.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm not allowed to open the lid yet. I keep getting my hand slapped.


 
funny. same thing happens to me in that situation...


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> There are pork chops simmering in the crock pot with BBQ sauce. No pics coz I'm not allowed to open the lid yet. I keep getting my hand slapped.


Take a pic when you plate them lol
I'd slap your hand too.. haha


----------



## mak2

RobsanX said:


> Barbecue drumsticks, cheese fries, baked beans, coleslaw, Beck's...



Nobody lives for ever.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Take a pic when you plate them lol
> I'd slap your hand too.. haha


I had already signed out by that time.........LOL

I think it's too late now


----------



## RobsanX

Last night I made a pizza with beef tenderloin, Bearnaise sauce, spinach,  sauteed onions and mushrooms, and a six cheese Italian blend.


----------



## tsaw

This the kind of stuff I see when I have 12 beers.
But I never said I was sane


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit, son, i would never have seen that if it werent for you


----------



## tsaw

Then you are as crazy as I am


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit. me? crazy? i think not 

























im totally froggin insane


----------



## pirate_girl

Creamy shrimp and veggie risotto


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey that looks good! we are having shrimp scampi tonight


----------



## JEV

Made my first carrot cake. it ain't purdy, but it's sure tasty.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's purdy, AND I want a piece! NOW! haha


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

tsaw said:


> This the kind of stuff I see when I have 12 beers.
> But I never said I was sane



I saw that right off


----------



## tsaw

Not to beat a dead horse.. but I just saw one more.
This photo is a million dollar winner!


----------



## muleman RIP

You guys spend too much time analyzing your food. That would have been gone in about 2 minutes no matter what you thought you saw in it.


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> You guys spend too much time analyzing your food. That would have been gone in about 2 minutes no matter what you thought you saw in it.



Oh.. I would eat that pizza in a sec if it was sitting on a plate in front of me. YUMMY! But given a photo that you can't gobble.. I was looking at it as a work of art. And I do say again - that photo should be an award winning photo, for deliciousness and having extra images in it.
I see at least 3 more things in it. But that is another thread! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I made crusted fish and rice. The pics sucked, so use your imaginations.
Signed,
Betty Crocker Failed Tonight lol


----------



## thcri RIP

A whole carrot and a handful of snap peas.  Can you tell I messed up my diet this weekend?


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> A whole carrot and a handful of snap peas.  Can you tell I messed up my diet this weekend?


Gawd Steve, that's no way to make up for it.


----------



## JEV

Real simple...smoked & pulled BBQ chicken sammies with a big dollop of SBR sauce, macaroni salad, corn on the cob and fresh strawberries. Carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Gawd Steve, that's no way to make up for it.




Yeah I know but I really am not hungry.  Maybe the late lunch is why.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Yeah I know but I really am not hungry.  Maybe the late lunch is why.


Hmmm, what did you have?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hmmm, what did you have?



I only had a 1/2 of a Grilled Chicken Salad.  Shared it with my wife.  But we did not eat until 2:30 pm.  IO thought I would have been hungry as I rode my bike 21 miles in one stint and then another 10 later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I had every intention of making chicken cutlets in skillet gravy with mashed potatoes.

However, I found myself lost at the library grazing the shelves for new non-fiction.. looked at the clock and said too late, so I ended up swinging by the A&W (root beer stand as we call it here) and brought home a foot long with the works. Yum.

Whoever put the thing in the container ripped one end of the bun.
Goes to show some people don't know how to handle big weiners.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang I miss the A&W floats! We don't have any up here. They are real popular down south.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Dang I miss the A&W floats! We don't have any up here. They are real popular down south.


I get a root beer float sometimes, and cheese curds.


----------



## thcri RIP

1/2 baked potato with Norwegian Baked Salmon.  First time in my life I have ever ordered Salmon.  After my experience in Ireland I never thought I would eat it again.    But this was good.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> 1/2 baked potato with Norwegian Baked Salmon.  First time in my life I have ever ordered Salmon.  After my experience in Ireland I never thought I would eat it again.    But this was good.


Oooooooo I like salmon, baked in a loaf, fried patties, used like you'd make tuna salad right out of the can..


----------



## thcri RIP

When we were in Ireland at a meeting it was served.  I thought hey finally something I like.  Was I wrong.  It came sliced about 1/8" of an inch.  Was cold and red.  I swear it was raw.  That was in about 1990.  Until last night I have never touched Salmon since.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

slowgrilled sausage rope tonight. doesnt get much better n that. on the grill on low heat for an hour or more, then fire it up for the last couple minutes and get that nice crisp on the outside, while the inside is slowcooked and juicy. mmm mmmm mmmmm


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty,

Slice up some potatoes and fry them.  Then when both tators and sausage is just about ready fry them together for about 20 minutes.  Add some sweet corn if you wish or skip the corn and make some Pork and Beans.  Mix it all together and eat.  You might be surprised on how well it taste.  You don't have to mix the beans if you don't want.  It is one of the concocked things that taste good together.

murph


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that does sound good. i will have to give that a try sometime, thanks!

sounds good in the morning with an omelet as well


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> When we were in Ireland at a meeting it was served.  I thought hey finally something I like.  Was I wrong.  It came sliced about 1/8" of an inch.  Was cold and red.  I swear it was raw.  That was in about 1990.  Until last night I have never touched Salmon since.


Sounds like the Irish have the same food reputation as the English. I made 6 trips to the UK to oversee the construction of an office/warehouse up in Milton Keynes, and I lost weight with each trip. For a guy with an Eastern European heritage, there are not a lot of local choices for good food. For some odd reason, I did like Bubble & Squeak with veggies. Anything with meat was tasteless and often way overcooked. I did find a nice Italian restaurant that had pretty good food, but stayed away from the traditional English food. Thank goodness for McDonalds and Pizza Slut.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Sounds like the Irish have the same food reputation as the English. I made 6 trips to the UK to oversee the construction of an office/warehouse up in Milton Keynes, and I lost weight with each trip. For a guy with an Eastern European heritage, there are not a lot of local choices for good food. For some odd reason, I did like Bubble & Squeak with veggies. Anything with meat was tasteless and often way overcooked. I did find a nice Italian restaurant that had pretty good food, but stayed away from the traditional English food. Thank goodness for McDonalds and Pizza Slut.


I liked bubble and squeak, toad in the hole, traditional English brekkies, a good Sunday dinner with meat and 3 vegs with Yorkshire puddings and gravy.
I think no one on this earth makes fish, chips and mushy peas like you can find around Yorkshire.
The Indian restaurants in Yorkshire were always good.
The ONLY thing I never liked while living over there was black pudding.
I still have beans on toast as a quick dinner, and would die if Meijer ever stopped carrying my beloved PG-Tips tea bags.


----------



## pirate_girl

What did I have for dinner?
A friend called me at work and said she was heading into town and asked if I was going to be able to take a break.
Answer: no.
So she brought me some of those gorgeous onion rings from Sonic (I am sure they are vidalias made with a beer batter.. soooooo good) and a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> I liked bubble and squeak, toad in the hole, traditional English brekkies, a good Sunday dinner with meat and 3 vegs with Yorkshire puddings and gravy.
> I think no one on this earth makes fish, chips and mushy peas like you can find around Yorkshire.
> The Indian restaurants in Yorkshire were always good.
> The ONLY thing I never liked while living over there was black pudding.
> I still have beans on toast as a quick dinner, and would die if Meijer ever stopped carrying my beloved PG-Tips tea bags.


Do you ever miss a good spotted dick in the can?







































  Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

steakums!!! and mac n cheese


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Do you ever miss a good spotted dick in the can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.



I have never had spotted dick (now called Spotted Richard for PC  purposes) from a can.
Normally my mother in law made it from scratch topped with Bird's  custard.. or we bought it from Marks and Spencers from the refrigerated  section.


----------



## thcri RIP

I did something I thought I would never do and that is turkey hamburger.  I not only made it I ate it.  It is kind of dry so I added water in the pan as I fried it.  I also used a lot of spices and then at the end I mixed up some BBQ and water 50/50 and then poured over it.

It actually was pretty good.  Can't wait until next meal.  I had it with raspberries.

murph


----------



## pirate_girl

Fettuccine Carbonara/loaded with bacon.. 
oh, and sweet corn..


----------



## muleman RIP

I went to an all day Amish benefit auction today! Needless to say I did not come home hungry! Cheap prices compared to most auctions and they had all kinds of food. Big old salad bar with tons of fresh fruit. Burgers for a $1.25 and half chickens for $5. Steamed crabs and more pastry and pies and cakes than I could stand. I really did not over do it as I kept reminding myself"portion control"!!


----------



## JEV

We had our family reunion today with about 80 people in attendance. More homemade entrees, sides and desserts than I can list here. The most memorable were the smoked Slovenian sausages in sauerkraut, German potato salad made with smoked bacon and redskins potatoes, stuffed cabbages (to die for!), homemade Italian Sporaseta sausages, and more strudels and poticas and homemade pastries than I could count. A great time was had by all, and nobody went away hungry.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> We had our family reunion today with about 80 people in attendance. More homemade entrees, sides and desserts than I can list here. The most memorable were the smoked Slovenian sausages in sauerkraut, German potato salad made with smoked bacon and redskins potatoes, stuffed cabbages (to die for!), homemade Italian Sporaseta sausages, and more strudels and poticas and homemade pastries than I could count. A great time was had by all, and nobody went away hungry.


Joe, do you know your pecan rolls don't mold?
I found the last one I'd saved in a basket on top of my fridge, wrapped in cling film.
It looked the same, only slightly hard.
Should we call the Vatican and demand your rolls be declared incorruptible and worthy of being called sainted miracle bread?


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Joe, do you know your pecan rolls don't mold?
> I found the last one I'd saved in a basket on top of my fridge, wrapped in cling film.
> It looked the same, only slightly hard.
> Should we call the Vatican and demand your rolls be declared incorruptible and worthy of being called sainted miracle bread?


 OMG, Please tell me you're joking. I get paranoid when something is _IN THE FRIDGE_ for more than a few days, much less sitting in a basket on top of it for months. Now you tell me that my pecan rolls have a half life? I think I better slip into the confessional before mass this morning.

Oh, I have a batch of 15 cinnamon rolls to drop off at the rectory this morning as a Father's Day gift to our priests. I did this last year and it was a big hit. We have over 4,000 families in our parish with three full time priests and our Pastor Emeritus in residence. They all great guys and they all have a sweet tooth.


----------



## thcri RIP

JEV said:


> *Oh, I have a batch of 15 cinnamon rolls to drop off*


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Oh, I have a batch of 15 cinnamon rolls to drop off at the rectory this morning as a Father's Day gift to our priests. I did this last year and it was a big hit. We have over 4,000 families in our parish with three full time priests and our Pastor Emeritus in residence. They all great guys and they all have a sweet tooth.



What a nice gesture, Joe.
I hugged Fathers Mel and Jacob this morning and told them Happy Fadda's Day


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> What a nice gesture, Joe.
> I hugged Fathers Mel and Jacob this morning and told them Happy Fadda's Day


 


 I would take that over baking any day


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> I would take that over baking any day




Well, I am going to make an italian steak _whatever_ and have it over rice.
I have some thin, cheapo rib eyes that are actually like minute steaks.
Going to sear them, then dump on some stewed tomatoes, add some herbs and lots of garlic, onion, worcestershire sauce, brown sugar.. don't have a green pepper, or I'd add that.
Hopefully it's delicious and gastronomically correct


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan seared 3 of these, then trimmed the fat and sliced them.



Added 1/2 lg can of Dei Fratelli stewed tomatoes, basil, oregano, 1 clove of minced garlic, worcestershire sauce, 1 t brown sugar- simmered til reduced.
Plopped on a bed of rice with some fresh grated parm.
Good stuff Maynard, tho not very attractive in the plating.


----------



## pirate_girl

A big assed salad.. 
Naked-


Dressed-


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks good but.... were you clothed when you prepped it?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That looks good but.... were you clothed when you prepped it?



Course not!


----------



## Big Dog

Not a good shot but you get the picture ........  ...... Local marina's Tuesday night special "All you can eat" Snow Crab. Reaper and I are miserable but smiling!


----------



## pirate_girl

MOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo...

Sirloin strip, cheesy potatoes w/fried onions, and vegs from a can.
Hmmm, now I need a nap lol


----------



## Big Dog

All off the grill ............ ribeye, portabella ,mushroom, and red pepper


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks fab, Doggie


----------



## Big Dog

I can't match your dishes sweetie!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> I can't match your dishes sweetie!



Aww, thanks  the only time I get to cook is on my days off! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

I had an egg, piece of toast and a two pieces of bacon.  It was good but you know I have one of them larger tummies and it did not get filled again.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I had an egg, piece of toast and a two pieces of bacon.  It was good but you know I have one of them larger tummies and it did not get filled again.



I'd sneak ya some more bacon, Murph..


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'd sneak ya some more bacon, Murph..




address please


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> address please


hahaha!


----------



## norscaner

Sweet     Dancing  bacon

 The true way to a mans heart.


----------



## tsaw

No kidding: Liquid supper tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> No kidding: Liquid supper tonight.


I am shocked!


----------



## tsaw

But I had a Big mac with 1/4 pound patties and fries - and a coke.. with a pint of strwberries, for lunch.. so I ate plenty today.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> But I had a Big mac with 1/4 pound patties and fries - and a coke.. with a pint of strwberries, for lunch.. so I ate plenty today.


At least you had fruit.. sugah plum..


----------



## MuskokaGirl

I am having vegetarian tacos mmmmmmm!


----------



## muleman RIP

How would you like to grill this up? Or is it that this country is dead meat?


----------



## pirate_girl

Roasted chicken breast that I shredded then simmered in a wine and tomato bouillon sauce- then plopped ontop of whipped potatoes. In 325 oven 'til the potatoes began to firm around the edges.
Parsley added before serving.
Note to self: bouillon is very full of flavour and SALTY lol
I cut down the saltiness by adding some brown sugar to the sauce, and it worked.

This recipe is based on a member's over at NCT.
Open Faced Shepherd's Pie
http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=187767#post187767
Thanks K..


----------



## thcri RIP

Lunch messed up'ed my diet today so tonight I had a small handful of snap peas from the garden and a carrot.  Then rode my bike for 16.5 miles.  A glass of wine and off to bed soon.


----------



## Lithium

Tonights dinner: Muffin meatloaf, taters and corn


...Dont mind rusty- re...re...


----------



## muleman RIP

You surely need to find a better backdrop for your food pics! I could eat that up if I didn't have to look at Rusty!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> Tonights dinner: Muffin meatloaf, taters and corn
> 
> 
> ...Dont mind rusty- re...re...


You made the little meatloaves in muffin tins? 
I expect more dinner pics from you, Lithium 
Good job.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made some chicken legs in the oven- baked 2 ways.
Some with a butter curry baste, the others with Sweet Baby Ray's..
Rice-- sauteed 'shrooms and tomatoes on the side.

​


----------



## thcri RIP

Ah the legs look good.  The ones with the sweet baby ray sauce.  We are making breasts tonight.  It has been at least a month now since I have had red meat.  I really have gotten into turkey burgers.  I might get me some turkey legs and cook them someday.


----------



## muleman RIP

" It has been at least a month now since I have had red meat."
Dang! You might want to evaluate your diet a little. While I eat plenty of fish and poultry I still eat beef and pork, just smaller portions. Getting close to having fresh veggies besides lettuce from the garden.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Ah the legs look good.  The ones with the sweet baby ray sauce.  We are making breasts tonight.  It has been at least a month now since I have had red meat.  I really have gotten into turkey burgers.  I might get me some turkey legs and cook them someday.



Thanks Steve.
My friend Tiffany enjoyed the curried ones the best, go figure lol
I like turkey burgers too, but they need a lot of seasoning it seems.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I like turkey burgers too, but they need a lot of seasoning it seems.




I agree on the seasoning.  I go heavy withe seasoning.


----------



## Lithium

For lunch a blue berry *pomegranat* vitamin meal replacement smoothie and for dinner- Stuffed green peppers in teh crock pot


----------



## pirate_girl

those peppers look fab


----------



## muleman RIP

Ok, those 4 little peppers would feed Rusty so what are you going to eat?


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Ok, those 4 little peppers would feed Rusty so what are you going to eat?


 
The meal replacement smoothie??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

Leftovers from yesterday's soiree ...  bbq smoked chicken, potato salad and baked beans with pulled pork.

Oh, and some of NCT Mama's cornbread. I DID cook something after all


----------



## muleman RIP

Had beans and dogs that I grilled yesterday along with more of the cole slaw I made. Even the wife did not eat with me yesterday so I fired up the grill and had my own personal cookout! The wife and friends went to a local town and as usual were late for the meal. I stayed home and got my hay put away.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bacon wrapped grilled chicken boobs with Wishbone italian marinated vegetables.

Going out for pineapple Dole Whips with a friend here shortly, later!


----------



## muleman RIP

PG, your boobs wrapped in bacon look delicious! The veggies are not bad either.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> PG, your boobs wrapped in bacon look delicious! The veggies are not bad either.


Thanks Bill.
In exchange for feeding the neighbours cats and taking in their mail, they have given me permission to use their grill while they are away in Virginia.
Just hope I don't set it on fire before they get back.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey that is a deal. Great weather for 2 more days at least. Glad it has been nice while the girl is visiting. Wife and her went to Watkins Glen and Corning for a street festival today. I stayed home and caught up on some farm work. Had cold cut sandwiches and macaroni salad for supper.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fish Tacos


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I found myself preparing grub twice today.
Normally I don't eat lunch, or should I say more than 1 full meal per day.

I made this crunchy asian coleslaw salad with peanuts and peanut butter sesame dressing for a Cooks Challenge/Salads over on the cooking forum.
It was delicious.



Then for dinner I did a q'd loin chop with vegetables and barley.





Crispy fat.. oh baby!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw PG then chops look delectibal!!! (shut up, mule, i know i cant spell  )


Kraft mac n cheese for me tonight. i know, but i dont care. always loved it. might even cut a hotdog or two into it like the olden days


----------



## pirate_girl

First of all sonshine.. I know you picked out this thread because you were just waiting for me to hit 20K in posts, and you knew it would likely be the the first I'd hit this evening..


*Summer spaghetti *and watermelon!

***Cukes,bell pepper,tomatoes, onions, cubed cheddar and Italian dressing.

Cook the spaghetti, drain in a colander under cold running water.
Add the veggies, cheese and dressing (I like Wishbone best)
To fancy up the cheese cubes, I like to run them down the widest side (2-3 holes per cube) of a kitchen grater to give them that look lol
I know, weird.



Oh, and I am just about to finish up a gallon of fresh brewed sun tea.. been drinking it all day.
Like my "vintage" drinking glass? I paid $4 for 4 of them at an antique mall.
I keep an English tea towel on the computer desk in case I spill something, which has happened a time or three.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

as a matter of fact, mamma, i forgot about that 

but congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im havin an easy mac n cheese n hotdogs because the allstar game si tonight, so i dont have time to cook. gotta keen my eyes on the tv


----------



## muleman RIP

Go watch your game! I will look after PG the rest of the night!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell, mule, if this storm hits like its sposta, we may end up losing power  then what??? no game and no forum!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

well my dish is washed out right now and it is pouring rain. Hope the power stays on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> as a matter of fact, mamma, i forgot about that
> 
> but congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im havin an easy mac n cheese n hotdogs because the allstar game si tonight, so i dont have time to cook. gotta keen my eyes on the tv


Thanks.
Ooooooo dogs and mac.. excellent redneck dinner! 


You guys are getting storms?
Clear and sunny here, but hot.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been eatin it since i was 5 hahaha

yeah theres a nice big chunk of stuff comin in here shortly. better get my shower soon, eh???


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> been eatin it since i was 5 hahaha
> 
> yeah theres a nice big chunk of stuff comin in here shortly. better get my shower soon, eh???



hang on to your hat!
tie down the grill!
btw, whatever became of the grill?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh its ok i think. plumbing connections seem tight, grill is covered in grease from the catch can. grill itself is intact. we will see hwo it performs once i get around to cleaning it up. got plenty of storms headin our way these next couple days and into the weekend, so i dontknwo when that will be


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> eh its ok i think. plumbing connections seem tight, grill is covered in grease from the catch can. grill itself is intact. we will see hwo it performs once i get around to cleaning it up. got plenty of storms headin our way these next couple days and into the weekend, so i dontknwo when that will be



Be careful trying out the grill for the first time since it took a knock.
As for the storms.. you and Lith stay safe.
There's an e-Momma who loves ya both like no tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it doesnt look too bad anymore. mostly rain i think. kinda dissapating over us and gettin heavy up north


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> it doesnt look too bad anymore. mostly rain i think. kinda dissapating over us and gettin heavy up north


Holy shit! It worked!
I went outside naked and did a rain dance in reverse!
I lit a tiki torch and asked the .. oh you know.. those ancient weather Gods to keep the bad weather away from my sonshine Superman.
Glad to be of service..
Now then... where's the towel.. hmmm..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL thanks emamma


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm seems tehres some more comin..... better git dancin, PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hmm seems tehres some more comin..... better git dancin, PG!


If you only knew how fast I am dancing right now..
Totally unrelated to topic at hand..


----------



## Lithium

Rusty says Ha Ha Ha... he is going to bed....he was a post-whore today....


----------



## muleman RIP

Well since Rusty won't clean his grill I will have to do the grilling tonight. Ribeyes were great with fresh peas. This buck was standing 110 ft away watching me while i was cooking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool pics Bill! Those steaks look amazing 

I had a Philly cheesesteak sub from Arby's that made me want to puke.
Never again!


----------



## waybomb

fwiw - I dined at LaScarola last night after the IFT show in ChiTown.
Grilled (not breaded/fried) Calamari, Escarole, Veal Marsala, Tiramisu, accompanied with LaCrema Pinot Noir.

Magnifico!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am really getting into Turkey Burgers.  I fry some up in a pan all chopped up like BBQ and put on break with BBQ sauce.  Did it again tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Turkey burgers are great Steve as long as you season the heck outta them.
I had a huge Calzone from Joey Fratello's.. a new place that opened in town, on my dinner break.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Turkey burgers are great Steve as long as you season the heck outta them.
> I had a huge Calzone from Joey Fratello's.. a new place that opened in town, on my dinner break.



I pepper the shit out of it.  Add BBQ sauce and it is great.  Another thing is  have it with Baked Beans.  Great mixing it together, add some fried potatoes.


----------



## muleman RIP

First nice head of the season. Even though I am not really supposed to eat broccoli I will probably steam this for lunch or supper. Got cauliflower forming heads as well. About one more week and will put the bands around them to keep them tender. For a late start garden is starting to come around.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a nice big ham steak with a maple syrup, brown sugar, coffee and worcestershire sauce glaze. Whipped taties and corn with peppers too.
Only ate about half the ham. The rest I will use for a sandwich to take with me to work tomorrow.

Probably shouldn't have had ham for dinner, as I ate 1/2 of a can of smoked almonds today around lunch time 
So-dee-um doesn't like me when I over do it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet your sodium swelling looks prettier than mine does!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Bet your sodium swelling looks prettier than mine does!


I'll wake up tomorrow looking all puffy around the eyes. 
Doesn't raise my b/p in the least, however.
I'll have to drink nothing but water all day tomorrow, and lots of it.


----------



## JEV

Me and DW went to Bob Evans. She had breakfast and I had the open faced turkey sandwich with stuffing, smashed taters & gravy. Hardly any turkey on the sammie, so I said something when the server came back. In two minutes I had more turkey & gravy. Nice service! I left a nice tip...25%.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some schnittz and knepp for supper with mashed potatoes. Found it in the freezer and thought it was some soup till i thawed it out. It is ham with dried apples and dumplings over the top. It is almost sweet but really good eating.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnitz_un_knepp


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Me and DW went to Bob Evans. She had breakfast and I had the open faced turkey sandwich with stuffing, smashed taters & gravy. Hardly any turkey on the sammie, so I said something when the server came back. In two minutes I had more turkey & gravy. Nice service! I left a nice tip...25%.


Cool Joe.
Must be a sign of the times lol
Bob Evans are usually great when it comes to portions.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Had some schnittz and knepp for supper with mashed potatoes. Found it in the freezer and thought it was some soup till i thawed it out. It is ham with dried apples and dumplings over the top. It is almost sweet but really good eating.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnitz_un_knepp



Did it come from one of your Amish friends, or did the wife make it?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Did it come from one of your Amish friends, or did the wife make it?


Wife made it using my grandma's recipe. These Amish don't have a clue about real Pennsylvania Dutch cooking.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Wife made it using my grandma's recipe. These Amish don't have a clue about real Pennsylvania Dutch cooking.


I see.

I really like Amish cooking. My mother, sister and I used to hit Shipshewana, Berne and Grabill every year in the fall just to sample the restaurants in the area.
There was one that we never did go back to.
One of the Amish ladies who was both running the cash register and serving up food was sneezing and coughing into her hand the whole time.
They're very pricey too on their food both in restaurants and their little bakeries they have on their property.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am real leary of Amish cooking. The ones who have and use iceboxes are much safer than others. I trust the ones that I buy a lot of their groceries when I shop as I know where it comes from. Most of their stuff is not good for my diet either.


----------



## JEV

I've got a nice link of Hungarian Hurka (rice sausage) in the freezer that needs eatin'. Just saw it yesterday while rearranging the freezer drawer.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I am real leary of Amish cooking. The ones who have and use iceboxes are much safer than others. I trust the ones that I buy a lot of their groceries when I shop as I know where it comes from. Most of their stuff is not good for my diet either.


There is a little store between here and Lima, Ohio on 309.
Can't remember the name of the place.. but it's supposed to be all authentic "Amish"
It's not. 
They bag up all the nice little snack mixes they buy in bulk from other places and slap their name on it.
Same goes for the meats and cheeses in the dairy case.
I was searching for fresh summer and winter savory and found it there, but I doubt it was home grown. Probably something from McCormick
Can't argue with the baked goods. I can tell when something is home made.
10 bucks for a peach pie or 5 for a loaf of bread? they can keep it.


----------



## muleman RIP

I get my baked goods for free(almost) cause I am a nice guy. The girls like when I go shopping cause I get the exact item they ask for not a different brand or something close. The one dad went last week and was grabbing stuff and putting it in the cart. I had to stop him and remind him that it was not what they wanted. Close enough does not count with those girls!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I get my baked goods for free(almost) cause I am a nice guy. The girls like when I go shopping cause I get the exact item they ask for not a different brand or something close. The one dad went last week and was grabbing stuff and putting it in the cart. I had to stop him and remind him that it was not what they wanted. Close enough does not count with those girls!


I have seen the supermarkets filled with the Amish in those places in Indiana I spoke of.
Yes.. they seem to be particular and are almost bossy and pushy when it comes to getting what they want, first!
So, Bill.. are you the Amish lady sugar daddy, man of the hour amongst the capped/braided chicks in your area?
You dawwwg ya!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am probably one of the only men outside their immediate family who has seen them with their hair down full lenth and all cleaned up on Saturday night.  Some are very pretty and some are......well lets just say plain. Seen a few boobs as well when they whip one out to nurse the babies. They don't get a tan on them! I have a place down in Pa. where I pick them up underwear drying racks for the "girls" things they don't hang outside. If the place is open I always get at least 2 when i make the trip.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I am probably one of the only men outside their immediate family who has seen them with their hair down full lenth and all cleaned up on Saturday night.  Some are very pretty and some are......well lets just say plain. Seen a few boobs as well when they whip one out to nurse the babies. They don't get a tan on them! I have a place down in Pa. where I pick them up underwear drying racks for the "girls" things they don't hang outside. If the place is open I always get at least 2 when i make the trip.


Well, you're a good man for helping them Bill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan fried chicken wings, mashed taties and chicken gravy, french style green beans.. 'twas delish!


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! I have not had good fried chicken in a long while. Might have to hit Curly's chicken shack over in Horseheads. They have the best chicken around and always have a line for supper. Good food and lots of it.


----------



## pirate_girl

All I did was dip them in some buttermilk, then shook them in a bag of flour, pepper and paprika. Threw them in a cast iron skillet and fried them for about 20 minutes, turning 4 times. I did burn some a little because the oil got too hot.
Those didn't make the plate haha


----------



## thcri RIP

I always fricken forget to take a picture.  Left work early this afternoon did 15 miles on my bike then came home.  Wife and daughter just came home and they both hit the sheets.  So I messed around a bit, went down to the garden and got the first of my sweet corn, made some baked potatoes and chicken breast with bbq sauce on.  The wife and daughter just got about an hour and fifteen minutes of sleep and I woke them and told them dinner was ready.  They could not believe they slept that long.  Dinner was so dam good I am expecting a treat tonight.    and will forwarn you I won't be up to finish Rusty's Party tonight.   

Oh and am finishing off with a 18 oz glass of Brandy Coke.  mmm   mmmm mmm


----------



## muleman RIP

The only treat you will get is in your dreams or something you put in a bowl. I had ice cream with caramel and chocolate syrup.


----------



## pirate_girl

Me and the girls at work ordered out for pizza.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! Nurses and pizza are a natural. When my wife was in the hospital I took in pizza for the nurses on her floor. They treated her real special. She returned the favor several times while i was laid up and i made it a point to do it myself once i could walk again. Those girls treated me pretty good except for the bitch who fired me up bad with morphine.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Dang! Nurses and pizza are a natural. When my wife was in the hospital I took in pizza for the nurses on her floor. They treated her real special. She returned the favor several times while i was laid up and i made it a point to do it myself once i could walk again. Those girls treated me pretty good except for the bitch who fired me up bad with morphine.



What's wrong with a little Morphine?
We often order in pizza because it's the moveable feast.
We can eat it at the desk, off the top of a med or treatment cart, or just shoving it down our throats walking down the halls.
Often cold. Don't think I've ever had a hot meal at work in these 29 years.


----------



## pirate_girl

A roasting chicken is in the oven, already got the potato salad made and chilling.
If I don't stop eating so much chicken, I'm going to start to cluck


----------



## muleman RIP

Well if you start clucking does that mean your chest is filling out or are you ready for a rooster?On a food note. We ran over to Sams club to get a new deep cycle battery for the mini motorhome. Came out and had a slice of pizza and a coke so I put them in the Prius and went to open the hatch to load the battery and some ice cream in the back. Damn rotten little pom dog stole my pizza and wolfed it down by the time I got back to the front of the car. I only had about 3 bites out of a slice and he inhaled the rest of it.


----------



## Smoke King

Heading out to see Joan Jett at the casino-Tooth-crackin' cold Coronas with Jager bombs on the side!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke King said:


> Heading out to see Joan Jett at the casino-Tooth-crackin' cold Coronas with Jager bombs on the side!!


So.. it's safe to say you won't be stumbling in here this eve? 

cluckity, cluck, cluck...


----------



## pirate_girl

lasagna made with fresh tomato sauce (garlic, evoo, onions, basil, oregano) ricotta cheese/spinach blend and a little parm and mozz on the top.
I like the 8x8 recipe because it makes 4 good sized servings- which is perfect for me


----------



## muleman RIP

I had deer loins pan fried and fresh cooked beets from the garden. Thought I would have some beets for lunch tomorrow but the wife took the leftovers around to the birds and they hogged them right down. Might have some broccoli tomorrow instead.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deer loins? you should have taken a pic, I'd have loved to see what they look like.


----------



## muleman RIP

Miniature fillet mignon's. They are the best eating on a deer. Lots of folks call them backstraps. It is the meat on either side of the backbone. When the deer eat good it is as good or better than prime beef. Mountain deer are not as tender as the ones near farm fields. Around here they eat the same stuff as my beef cattle so they actually have some fat on them.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Miniature fillet mignon's. They are the best eating on a deer. Lots of folks call them backstraps. It is the meat on either side of the backbone. When the deer eat good it is as good or better than prime beef. Mountain deer are not as tender as the ones near farm fields. Around here they eat the same stuff as my beef cattle so they actually have some fat on them.



Had to Google lol
Scroll down the page.. there is a recipe for them grilled.

http://whitetailwoods.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Had to Google lol
> Scroll down the page.. there is a recipe for them grilled.
> 
> http://whitetailwoods.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html


Man, wrapped in bacon! That would be tempting to break my diet for! They are great grilled but can go thru the grate unless you have big chunks. I usually slice mine about 3/4 inch thick when we cut them up. They are a treat for sure.


----------



## JEV

Too busy to cook today, so we had tube steaks on Italian bread (no hot dog rolls in stock). But I did make some peach preserves this morning...


----------



## pirate_girl

You and your preserves.. hrmmph! 

































Send me a jar? lol


----------



## muleman RIP

I have 2 bushels ordered for Friday morning. The wife and the old gal down the road are going to can a bunch up. That old gal made some 3 berry jam the other day that is great. I take her fruit and extra from our garden and she always makes me stuff. Got a big pan of zucchini cake in the fridge and it probably put an extra pound on me today.


----------



## pirate_girl

My grandmother used to do brandied peaches, boy.. those were good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got 2 real nice sirloins out to make on the grill. Will cut a small head of broccoli and make some red taters. Hope the storm misses like the earlier one did. The rotten cat was watching to see if she could get any of what I had.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice!
I'm going meatless again tonight.
Don't know what it'll be yet.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Got 2 real nice sirloins out to make on the grill. Will cut a small head of broccoli and make some red taters. Hope the storm misses like the earlier one did. The rotten cat was watching to see if she could get any of what I had.


 

 Wheres the dog Bill ? have you allready forgot about the pizza incedent


----------



## muleman RIP

That was in the car. The little shit can't reach the countertop but the shepherd can. She took a pan with some chile in it off the stove the other day while we were eating. She earned some outside time for that. I stashed the steaks in the microwave to thaw.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well here it is all cooked and ready to eat. Damn good steaks from those British whites. Hope the 2 out there now taste this good next year. I love going out to the garden for fresh veggies even if it throws my coumadin a little off.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Well here it is all cooked and ready to eat. Damn good steaks from those British whites. Hope the 2 out there now taste this good next year. I love going out to the garden for fresh veggies even if it throws my coumadin a little off.


 

 Oh Man that looks good , darn near to perty to eat


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> Well here it is all cooked and ready to eat. Damn good steaks from those British whites. Hope the 2 out there now taste this good next year. I love going out to the garden for fresh veggies even if it throws my coumadin a little off.



After doing nothing all day, you should be on bread and water ........... 

Looks delicious!


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Bill, beautiful dinner!

I hastily threw together some bean, rice and cheese tacos with garlic yogurt.
Day 2 of me eating vegetarian again..



I need some bacon inspiration.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well my next real bacon is still in the pen at the Amish farm. I refuse to buy bacon from the store anymore. We are hoping to get some piglets to finish out this winter close to the end of August. They are bringing a crazy price right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HMM... believe it or not, i think im gonna make myself a salad tonight......

i havent had a single vegetable since like friday i think  unless you count the lettuce on my fish sandwich today


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well here it is all cooked and ready to eat. Damn good steaks from those British whites. Hope the 2 out there now taste this good next year. I love going out to the garden for fresh veggies even if it throws my coumadin a little off.


 

 way to not invite your old pal Rusty


----------



## pirate_girl

Sesame chicken.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe ill strut over to your house instead


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> way to not invite your old pal Rusty


I only have 2 burners in my grill. Of course they do both work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY all mine work now! 
i just need to work on the problem of the grill catching fire all the time now


----------



## JEV

Panko crusted Lake Erie perch, pan fried redskins with Italian herbs in butter and EVOO, garden tomatoes with onion salad and cole slaw.


----------



## JEV

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HEY all mine work now!
> i just need to work on the problem of the grill catching fire all the time now


Maybe you should just put it out in the open and let it burn all that grease off. Either that, or get some spray engine degreaser and treat it like a dirty engine.


----------



## JEV

After 12 weeks of steeping, my homemade vanilla extract is smelling fine, and coloring up nicely. Here's what it looked like at the start and today.









There are 11 new vanilla beans and 5 from the previous batch I made. The aroma is positively magnificent. I still have some from the first batch, so I won't bottle this until near Christmas when I plan to give a lot away as gifts. This is strictly Vodka and vanilla beans, nothing more, nothing less. No corn syrup and water like Durkee and others put in their "Pure" vanilla extract.


----------



## JEV

I think I'll sweat an eggplant and fry it for dinner tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

meatloaf, baked sweet potato and chopped broccoli in cheese sauce-


----------



## tsaw

I may have something to post here for a change

Tonight I took the 2 lbs of fresh salmon that was caught last week from Lake Michigan( by my boss)
and cooked it. Here is how I prepared it.
1) Turn on oven to 375. 
2) Melt a half stick of butter in a coffee cup in the microwave. (25 seconds)
3)  Pour some butter on the bottom of a cooking pan. 
4) Lay the fish on the butter
5) Pour the rest of the butter on the fish.
6) Season the same as a steak! IE Natures Seasons.. ans Lawry's  season salt.
(no ground pepper this time)
7) Cooked for I think about 25 minutes.

Ate all of it except about 1/4 pound. 

Simple recipe... sure to please!

My belly is yelling thank you thank you!!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> I may have something to post here for a change
> 
> Tonight I took the 2 lbs of fresh salmon that was caught last week from Lake Michigan( by my boss)
> and cooked it. Here is how I prepared it.
> 1) Turn on oven to 375.
> 2) Melt a half stick of butter in a coffee cup in the microwave. (25 seconds)
> 3)  Pour some butter on the bottom of a cooking pan.
> 4) Lay the fish on the butter
> 5) Pour the rest of the butter on the fish.
> 6) Season the same as a steak! IE Natures Seasons.. ans Lawry's  season salt.
> (no ground pepper this time)
> 7) Cooked for I think about 25 minutes.
> 
> Ate all of it except about 1/4 pound.
> 
> Simple recipe... sure to please!
> 
> My belly is yelling thank you thank you!!



Nice sounding salmon there Tom Sawyer.
You did good.
I overbaked the above meatloaf and ate about half of one slice and gave the rest to Gretchen.
She wolfed it down in something like 10 seconds.
Thank God she didn't choke, as I don't know how to perform the Heimlich on a 7 pound Dachshund


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Nice sounding salmon there Tom Sawyer.
> You did good.
> I overbaked the above meatloaf and ate about half of one slice and gave the rest to Gretchen.
> She wolfed it down in something like 10 seconds.
> Thank God she didn't choke, as I don't know how to perform the Heimlich on a 7 pound Dachshund



Gretchen is a cat or a dog? 9FORGIVE ME1 i'M TSAW/ sERIOUSELY. iM THINKING cat. HELP PG!!

ok DOG! nevermind'


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Gretchen is a cat or a dog? 9FORGIVE ME1 i'M TSAW/ sERIOUSELY. iM THINKING cat. HELP PG!!
> 
> ok DOG! nevermind'


 
How dare you not know who Gretchen is!
She sends you this!

  "The Queen" looks at Tsaw in a suspicious manner  WOOF!


----------



## muleman RIP

JEV said:


> Panko crusted Lake Erie perch, pan fried redskins with Italian herbs in butter and EVOO, garden tomatoes with onion salad and cole slaw.


Don't that disposable fish plate tear easy?


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm doing the oven q'd wings again, macaroni salad.. some sliced maters, and my beloved little hawaiian rolls


----------



## Galvatron

I'm home alone wife has gone camping with the kids for a few days with friends...so i thought i would do a man meal...

Steak,grilled camenbert cheese,fries and some home made Garlic bread....bottle of Bud and i am now a content man....well would be if i could now get my leg over


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fook! when the wife's away, the dingo shall play 

now that looks tasty, my friend!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fook! when the wife's away, the dingo shall play
> 
> now that looks tasty, my friend!



I ate way to much....need more beer to wash it down....and talking of Beer my wife stuck a jobs list to one of the bottles....just in case i misplaced the first oneand the others all other the house


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and the others all other the house, eh? is that british speak? or are you drunk


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and the others all other the house, eh? is that british speak? or are you drunk



All the other job lists.....i aint doing naff alland no not drunk......yet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well git to it, then, ya bahstahrd


----------



## Galvatron

Was kinda hoping you being a friend and all you would pop round and help


----------



## muleman RIP

I will help you out buddy! Do you have the needed supplies?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> I will help you out buddy! Do you have the needed supplies?



Yep....Beer and more steak...and a few cigars.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh im helpin out as we speak, m8. got a case of pounders, and the ball game is on in an hour/half, so will be sped up round then 

luckily its not bath day today so i got plenty of time to catch up to ya


----------



## muleman RIP

That will work! Be right by in a few!


----------



## Galvatron

Crap what have i started


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Crap what have i started


 
a thread hijacking! or was that me..........


anyway:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooo!!! mmmm nice, PeeGee!! how long is the kitchen open?


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good PG. I am debating what to have tonight myself. Have a few goodies leftover from camping yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Bill, it was pretty lip smackin'


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mac n cheese and hotdogs tonight!!!



(can you tell im cooking for myself)


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mac n cheese and hotdogs tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (can you tell im cooking for myself)


if you're cutting up the hotdogs into little rounds and throwing them in the mac, then yes..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight i am  is there any other way????


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn straight i am  is there any other way????


Don't forget a pic!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill try!


----------



## Galvatron

Very healthy looking PG.....damn you cook good grub.


----------



## pirate_girl

I try to lol
Thanks hun


----------



## muleman RIP

Warmed up Rice-a-roni and potatoe salad. Was not worth a pic. Neither were the chicken hot dogs the wife bought for our campout last night. But I did find my last pack of REAL bacon and got it out for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Warmed up Rice-a-roni and potatoe salad. Was not worth a pic. Neither were the chicken hot dogs the wife bought for our campout last night. But I did find my last pack of REAL bacon and got it out for breakfast tomorrow!



Brekkie at Bill's....stock up on loo roll i tend to make a mess when the coffee works it's magic


----------



## muleman RIP

Buy it 48 rolls at a time. You are welcome any time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sick shit, m8


----------



## Galvatron

I dont fancy chocolate pudding now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> eh?



Jeez are you slow tonight....more Beer lad more Beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

K


----------



## JEV

Tomato slices with fresh Mozzarella topped with balsamic dressing, chicken (for the wife) and eggplant (for me) Parmesan with rigatoni and fresh grated Parmesan. Simple, yet tasty.


----------



## muleman RIP

man that looks good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gimme that recipe, JEV!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my food!!!

the pic was requested

of course, i AM a master chef..


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Rusty! 5 gold stars!! lol


Nice dinner up there Joe


----------



## JEV

Rusty Shackleford said:


> gimme that recipe, JEV!!!




http://flyfishohio.us/Chicken Parmesan.htm


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn straight i am  is there any other way????



Yes sir! I would cook the mac and cheese - cook the dogs.. and put the dogs on the plate. Then cover with mac and cheese. Use fork to cut the dogs - and eat with cheese.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tonight!!! hickory smoked ham on the grill with a mix of red potatoes, sugar snap peas, red peppers,  in a herb sauce.......... oh yeah...


----------



## muleman RIP

I hope you went around the corner to eat that. To eat in front of Lithium would be cruel!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> tonight!!! hickory smoked ham on the grill with a mix of red potatoes, sugar snap peas, red peppers,  in a herb sauce.......... oh yeah...


Isn't that a tease for Lithium?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope im not eating near her. im hiding in another room, i dont wannt tease her, that'd be mean


----------



## JEV

Is that a paper plate so you can pitch the evidence? Do you ever cook indoors?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> Is that a paper plate so you can pitch the evidence? Do you ever cook indoors?


 
 sometimes i will make ramen noodles on the stove


----------



## pirate_girl

That ham looks nice Rusty! It all does.
Good boy for not eating in front of The Lady 

I stopped at a Mom and Pop restaurant on the way home and got the bacon sliders (all the rage now are sliders).
Anyway, they were simply 3 strips of bacon folded on a small roll, with thick slices of roma tomato and a garlicky tasting mayo. 3 for $5!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pg i will admit the veggie mix stuff came in a bag marked "steamfresh"


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> pg i will admit the veggie mix stuff came in a bag marked "steamfresh"


I know sweety, I use them all the time in a pinch.
Here's a pic of my curried chicken thighs on noodle pancake, those vegs came from a bag


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooo mmmmmmmmmm very nice


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I have not made up my mind what the main course and side will be yet. But this fresh peach cobbler is going to be desert with vanilla ice cream. Made with maple sugar and some oatmeal and bisguick to create the topping.


----------



## JEV

We just had leftover pizza from last night since the wife had a wedding rehearsal to do  a half hour after getting home from work (she's the church's wedding coordinator). But like Muleman, I already made the dessert, Oatmeal-Peach Cookie Bars , made from the peach preserves I made a week ago...Damn sweeeeeeeeet! Oh, the pizza was pretty good too. It was gourmet pizza from a new shop in town.

I'll trade ya some, Muley! I'll have vanilla ice cream with yours, please.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ribs and potato salad, anyone?


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks better than the tuna salad sandwiches I made. I did have some kaiser rolls for them from the thank you party yesterday and will eat some more peach cobbler tonight.


----------



## JEV

I made a chuck roast in the slow cooker, with onions, carrots and redskin potatoes, and gravy from the pan drippings. DW steamed some broccoli and cauliflower with butter and garlic, and some oatmeal-peach cookie bars for dessert. There's plenty left for tomorrow, so we'll either make open faced sammies or mix with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce for BBQ Beef sammies. Sorry, no pics. Just basic comfort food like we're all used to.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made these in foil packets in the oven.
There's a nice lady across the street who is waiting for hers 
Later!




Savoury Tomato Steaks On Cabbage Leaves
3 beef shoulder steaks
tomato soup
worcestershire sauce
brown sugar
salt and pepper
garlic powder
paprika
sliced onion
cabbage leaves

Lay cabbage leaves on large square of foil.
Add steaks, soup. worcestershire, brown sugar, s&p,paprika, garlic powder and onion slices.
Bake 325 for 1 and 1/2 hrs.


----------



## benspawpaw

tacos tonight
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*farts in the morning*


----------



## pirate_girl

Now Ben, you know we need a pic.
Of the tacos, not you farting.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

chicken surprise tonight...





























































.....the surprise is i didnt overcook it


----------



## pirate_girl

chicken lasagna in vodka sauce


----------



## JEV

Looks great PG. We had Smith's hot dogs on toasted rolls, and Giant Eagle mac & cheese. Neither of us wanted to cook tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Looks great PG. We had Smith's hot dogs on toasted rolls, and Giant Eagle mac & cheese. Neither of us wanted to cook tonight.


Thanks Joe. I trust the dogs were on your rolls? 
I didn't feel much like cooking when it came right down to it, but this lasagna is 1-2-3 easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

A big assed t-bone..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> A big assed t-bone..



I had that last Thursday with my #2 son. Delish


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet Italian sausages with Italian dressing marinated vegetables-


----------



## thcri RIP

Sausage looked good.  I had scrambled eggs with cheese and toast.


----------



## Lithium

*Peppers and Steak Crock Pot Dinner*

*Ingredients*


2 pounds beef sirloin, cut into 2 inch strips
garlic powder to taste
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 cube beef bouillon
1/4 cup hot water
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 large green bell peppers, roughly chopped
1 (14.5 ounce) can stewed tomatoes, with liquid
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
*Directions* 


1. Sprinkle strips of sirloin with garlic powder to taste. In a large skillet over medium heat, heat the vegetable oil and brown the seasoned beef strips. Transfer to a slow cooker. 
2. Mix bouillon cube with hot water until dissolved, then mix in cornstarch until dissolved. Pour into the slow cooker with meat. Stir in onion, green peppers, stewed tomatoes, soy sauce, sugar, and salt. 
3. Cover, and cook on High for 3 to 4 hours, or on Low for 6 to 8 hours. 
*Nutritional Information *
*Amount Per Serving* Calories: 302 | Total Fat: 15.8g | *Protein: *28.2g 
Servings Per Recipe

This is the start....


----------



## waybomb

NO dinner tonight. We'll snack on come Volpi Soprasetta, some various cheeses, and gonna have a Tequila tasting with the neighbors.

I have somewhere near 20 bottles of various top end tequilas we will be trying. We'll start with a real Mezcal smuggled in from Mexico. Yes, it has a worm in it. We'll end up with a special hand made and signed bottle of Casta Passion.

We'll see if I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## joec

I made crab cakes for tonight since I haven't made them in a while. Side is yellow rice, fried onion petals, broccoli/collie flower/carrot and served with my own dressing.


----------



## Lithium

Looks good Joe!!


----------



## joec

This picture was taken last time I made them though we plan the same combo. Thanks and I've posted the recipe of at Doc's NetCookingTalk.com under sea food some time ago.


----------



## Lithium

Finished products


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe and Lith, looks good!

I threw together leftover Italian sausages in creamy tomato-basil soup/elbow mac, minced garlic (lots), bread sticks


----------



## thcri RIP

Celery, Piece of toast with peanut butter and a Brandy Coke.


----------



## pirate_girl

I must be slipping, just noticed I forgot to post last night's dinner.
It was a helluva lot prettier than tonight's lol


----------



## Lithium

OOO that looks good PG!!


----------



## pirate_girl

thanks hun


----------



## pirate_girl

Felt like having comfort food today, so it was chicken and noodles over mashed taties and a radish/tomato/cabbage/onion salad in sesame ginger dressing on the side.

The noodles were Amish made, the chicken is leftover rotisserie that I'd had in the freezer, base is 1/2 small can chicken broth,1/2 can cream of chicken soup, shredded carrot, a little onion and poultry seasoning.

Hit the spot, I had 2 servings because I'm a pig.


----------



## thcri RIP

My wife is making her chili that I love so much.  We are substituting Ground Turkey for Ground Hamburger.  I think it will turn out just fine.  I hope anyway it was my idea and you know how that goes.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> My wife is making her chili that I love so much.  We are substituting Ground Turkey for Ground Hamburger.  I think it will turn out just fine.  I hope anyway it was my idea and you know how that goes.


Worry not Steve! I've made chili with ground turkey and chicken before.
Still just as tasty.


----------



## Lithium

Crockpot tuna noodle tonight


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> My wife is making her chili that I love so much.  We are substituting Ground Turkey for Ground Hamburger.  I think it will turn out just fine.  I hope anyway it was my idea and you know how that goes.


How was it? We never use ground beef any more for chili, and I can't tell any difference in taste, just texture.


----------



## JEV

I defrosted a 14 oz. pork steak that I will season and pan fry in the cast iron griddle. I think I'll make smashed redskins that I saw over on NCT, and some green beans from the garden. I just ate my ice cream that is usually dessert, cuz it's damn hot here today.


----------



## Lithium

Burgers on the grill and FF.

Burger Recipe

A little over 1 pound of beef
2 tsp of Grill Mates Montreal Steak seasoning
3 tsp soy sauce

Mix and grill  


YUMMMMMMMMMM.... and for me lettuce wrapped instead of a bun!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

grilled sausage, butter n herb potatoes, creamed corn, and potugese roll.

holy hell i am stuffed


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Rusty!!

I made pan fried walleye, fries and creamy cuke and onion salad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

daggum, Pink Galloper! that looks tasty! if i hadnt already made a pig of myself id ask ya to save me a plate


----------



## muleman RIP

Why? We see you are using a whole stack of paper plates AGAIN!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey i only use one at a tiem, now. and its usually the same one i bring the food in off the grill! so i am doing my part to save plates and not do dishes at the time. you see i have a happy medium


----------



## pirate_girl

I use paper plates every now and then, thinking I am going to save on doing more dishes.
How ditzy is that? I have a full sink after I prepare a meal anyway! LOL


----------



## jpr62902

I had a turkey sandwich, another turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes and an ice cream sandwich for dessert.  For dessert, I then had an ice cream bar.  I might have some blueberry pudding for dessert.

Being able to chew and eat regular food is a beautiful thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> I had a turkey sandwich, another turkey sandwich, mashed potatoes and an ice cream sandwich for dessert.  For dessert, I then had an ice cream bar.  I might have some blueberry pudding for dessert.
> 
> Being able to chew and eat regular food is a beautiful thing.


You're a pig even in your delicate state of tooth-hurty Jimmeh 
Just kidding.


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> You're a pig even in your delicate state of tooth-hurty Jimmeh
> Just kidding.


 
I'm a pig because I haven't been able to eat for days.

And because, well, I'm a pig ...


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> I'm a pig because I haven't been able to eat for days.
> 
> And because, well, I'm a pig ...


.. not of the male chauvinist kind, thank the sweet lawd!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> daggum, Pink Galloper! that looks tasty! if i hadnt already made a pig of myself id ask ya to save me a plate


Go to the store and get some fresh walleye, then some Old Bay seasoning (Dollar General has it for half of what you pay in a grocery store)- make a flour dredge of flour+Old Bay+onion powder.
Dip the fish in the flour mix first, then in beaten eggs with a little milk and hot sauce added, then back in the flour---- then fry it in oil on medium high heat for about 5 minutes total.
That's Pink Galloper's recipee for this feesh.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmm. wel thank ya then pg!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mmmmm. wel thank ya then pg!!


You're welcome. Just make sure when you add the fish to the pan you don't move it around a whole lot, or else some of the batter will come loose and you'll have burning batter crumbs floating around.
Let it brown enough on the underside, then flip it after about a minute or two, then back again. Doesn't take fish long to cook anyway.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just had a piece of homemade sweet cherry pie. The old woman made me a pie but is keeping the rest of them for snacks for herself. They are the biggest sweet cherries I ever found and man are they good. Put some vanilla ice cream on top. I gave $10 for 2 quarts but they were worth every penny.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oven bbq ribs and Peep's Sesame Noodles
Mmm!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn, PG, that looks right outta a restaraunt menu!

i had a sausage and some noodles. i havent had a vegetable in days........


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Rusty


----------



## Lithium

We are having baked Tilapia with broc and cauliflower.


----------



## muleman RIP

Lithium said:


> We are having baked Tilapia with broc and cauliflower.


What the hell! Are you and Rusty going to have gas battles tonight? The Tilapia is good fish.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> What the hell! Are you and Rusty going to have gas battles tonight? The Tilapia is good fish.


 

i would crush her ass in a fart war


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i would crush her ass in a fart war


Well you power up with Genesee! that is cheating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no sir. Key Ice


----------



## pirate_girl

No dinner this evening because I ate like a pig today!
Normally don't do breakfast unless it's just fruit or a smoothie whizzed in the blender (rare).
Ordinarily I am a one meal per day person. I eat when I am hungry, not by the clock.

We had our annual lonnnng nursing inservice today. I had a cheese danish AND a blueberry muffin with coffee around 8.
During the luncheon, I ate two black forest ham and swiss finger sannies, a bunch of fresh vegs with dip and a slice of chocolate marble cheesecake.


----------



## muleman RIP

The best way to get a nurse's attention is through their stomach. The second best way is .......!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> The best way to get a nurse's attention is through their stomach. The second best way is .......!


What is it?


----------



## Lithium

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i would crush her ass in a fart war


 



I call B.S.... not since surgery... how unlady like of me... but hey what are you gonna do!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Cuddle up and blast him tonight for me girl!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> What is it?


Blow gently in their ear! just don't hold your hand on the other ear!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Blow gently in their ear! just don't hold your hand on the other ear!


you're a knucklehead!


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some of the wife's great home made chili with deer burger and all fresh veggies from the garden. Green and purple peppers,corn.onions and topped with grated cheese. After 2 big bowls of that I am ready to take on Rusty and Lithium. Should be able to chase the cats off the bed tonight!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Had some of the wife's great home made chili with deer burger and all fresh veggies from the garden. Green and purple peppers,corn.onions and topped with grated cheese. After 2 big bowls of that I am ready to take on Rusty and Lithium. Should be able to chase the cats off the bed tonight!


 

 Never had "White Tail " (DEER) until last year . I love it !!!!  oK ... GET YOUR MIND OUT OF THE GUTTER !!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey those deer eat almost as good as my beef cattle do. I actually have fat on the local deer to trim up. They eat alfalfa and corn all the time. The meat is really quite good. The mountain deer can't compare to those who live near farm fields for taste.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heading out to the fire hall for spaghetti dinner for the ambulance club. The women always have a good assortment of deserts as well. I try to support our local groups as I have needed their help before. Won't have pics but I will eat a little extra for Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THANKS, MULEY!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of eating vegetarian.. lol

Yeah, I did tonight.. big stuffed Idaho and a vegetable mix recipe I needed to try, which is very good, by the way.


​


----------



## muleman RIP

The heck with waiting for dinner. This just came out of the oven! Made with cherries and pears it is the cobbler to die for. Out of vanilla ice cream but will take care of that little problem tomorrow!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mister, that looks damn good, is there any left?


----------



## Lithium

O...M...G... that looks good  *drool*... its been forever since I made any kind of dessert with fruits..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> O...M...G... that looks good *drool*... its been forever since I made any kind of dessert with _*fruits*_..


 
go make one with Muley


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

grilled sausage again tonight with another steamfresh: broccoli and alfredo sauce with pasta.

yum!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Rusty, that looks good!

Here's mine (from two angles for food forum post purposes)
I pan fried a couple of pork shoulder steaks, then plopped one ontop of baked beans.
Wish I'd had some applesauce to go with it.. those 3 things go so well together.
I'll use the leftover one to make a stir fry or something.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yummy!!!

and i agree. for soem reason unbeknownst to man, applesauce and bbeans go great together


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yummy!!!
> 
> and i agree. for soem reason unbeknownst to man, applesauce and bbeans go great together


Well, I was speaking of the pork steak mostly, and yes the beanie combo.
I'd have heated the applesauce with some cinnamon and drizzled it over the pig.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

PG you are welcome to cater any event i may host!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> PG you are welcome to cater any event i may host!


I'll charge you in beer. LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good, dear


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy crap this was rich and delicious. Got plenty left over.
Rotel dip smothered fried chicken breasts over sw style rice.
I am heading to the Y for adult swim time to burn some of it off later!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey, on your way back, you mind droppin off some for me?!?!?!!?


----------



## Lithium

I made crock pot chicken..first time for this one.. I just threw taters, carrots, onions, chicken and seasonings in the pot and let it go on low all day..mmmmmmm.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## muleman RIP

Had leftover Rotinni with deer burger and our homemade spaghetti sauce. Every time I eat that sauce it almost makes me feel like doing some more tomatoes. We made applesauce and did up a bunch of sweet corn for the neighbor lady. Got 1 1/2 bushels to make oie filling tomorrow and then back to corn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> HaEvery time I eat that sauce it almost makes me feel like doing some more tomatoes. .


 
were you not recently bitching about your current abundance of tomatoes?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I hate to see them wasting on the vine! We have done over a dozen 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes already.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it was not for dinner but this pie my old neighbor made was looking at me when I fixed a bowl of cheerios this morning. Hated to waste the milk so i cut a piece for breakfast treat. Don't know why I can't lose more weight!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good!  pork is one of my favorite dishes. prepared ANY damn way!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tonight i just threw a bunch of stuff together that was hangin around. had a pound of ground beef that needed used, and i came out with something i can only call Mexican Shepherds Pie.

brown the beef, drain fat. drain a can of corn, diced tomatoes with green chilies, and those little whole new potatoes that come in cans. toss it all together, and throw in some shredded cheese. i used 3 cheese sharp chedder, and mix it a bit. i then shredded some fresh Colby cheese over top, and voila.


----------



## muleman RIP

Similar to what we had. Ground deer burger browned then put in a casserole with corn and creamed corn over the burger. Top it off with a 2 inch layer of mashed potatoes and sprinkle paprika over it. Bake for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good mister


----------



## muleman RIP

It tastes great. Had a small second helping but know better than to overdo it anymore. Leftovers for Nascar tomorrow!


----------



## pirate_girl

I was going to make chicken and dumplings.
Time got away from me today, so I ended up making a can of Amy's Lentil Soup. Jazzed it up a bit by adding some fresh minced garlic and tarragon.
Bought 1/2 doz deli onion rolls and had 2 for dipping.
Perfectly delicious dinner this evening.
No pic.. sorry lol


----------



## JEV

I got up this morning and made four loaves of bread and a big pot of chicken vegetable soup. Made a great dinner with a salad, and I now have 6 quarts of soup in the freezer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken and dumplins over mashed potatoes.. and umm 1 giant carrot, chopped and steamed.


----------



## JEV

Tonight I made pan fried center cut boneless pork chops breaded with  seasoned Panko crumbs. I also made redskins, boiled, then fried in  butter, olive oil, fresh diced onion, mixed Italian seasonings and  seasoned Panko crumbs. Steamed green beans from the garden with butter  and fresh grated Parmesan cheese. DW made the salad that is really a  meal all by itself. I have no idea what all goes into it, but I know  there are craisins, sunflower seeds, slivered almonds, Chinese noodles,  etc., etc.


----------



## RoadKing

pirate_girl said:


> Chicken and dumplins over mashed potatoes.. and umm 1 giant carrot, chopped and steamed.
> 
> View attachment 48152



I have a question about your dumplings We make dumplings with Bisquick and milk this makes a very fluffy dumplings. My favorite is with lambchops.

Anyway your picture looks like a dumpling I had in restaurant a few years ago, it was great. It was more like a thick 1/4" to 3/8" piece of pasta. A lot heavier than what I'm used to, it was great. is your recipe like that, If it is, would you share?


----------



## pirate_girl

RoadKing said:


> I have a question about your dumplings We make dumplings with Bisquick and milk this makes a very fluffy dumplings. My favorite is with lambchops.
> 
> Anyway your picture looks like a dumpling I had in restaurant a few years ago, it was great. It was more like a thick 1/4" to 3/8" piece of pasta. A lot heavier than what I'm used to, it was great. is your recipe like that, If it is, would you share?



http://jjdishitout.blogspot.com/2008/11/rotisserie-chicken-n-dumplins.html

Sure. This is the way my Mother and Grandmother used to make dumplings.
Like a thick noodle, same basic principle. I do know what you're talking about when you mention the drop dumplings.. something I've never tried.
In fact.. me and Lonzo discussed chicken n dumplin's this very eve o'er the telephone.
Here's a link to how they are made in this fashion.
For the base, I added some poultry seasoning and a few others to give it some oomph. I used leftover rotisserie chicken as per the recipe.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had a dumpling discussion on another cooking forum today.
Turns out most people do prefer the Bisquick method, but I wasn't surprised to find out that NCT's very own Mama does hers just as Grams and Mommy did theirs.


http://www.mamas-southern-cooking.com/recipe-for-chicken-and-dumplings.html


----------



## Ironman

My youngest requested deep dish pizza upon his first visit back to the nest after moving out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> My youngest requested deep dish pizza upon his first visit back to the nest after moving out.


.. which reminds me, I had intended to make your pizza and forgot alllllll about it.
Send me a virtual slice.. NOW!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lithium

Tonight- Baked Tilapia, Mixed vegs with roasted potatos and salad. Tune in later for pictures!


----------



## muleman RIP

Deer tenderloins with crushed tomatoes cooked in the slow cooker since 10 this morning. Wife added onion, potatoes and carrots a few hours ago.  Wife took a dish down to the old lady neighbor and I already had a big bowl. Fork food! As in you can cut everything up with just a fork. Might have to have a bit more when she gets back home.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FFS Bill, you were supposed to mail me some! now you are just teasing


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh my are they tender!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now you are just being mean to poor ol rusty. punk


----------



## muleman RIP

If I was mean I would show the apple cobbler she made yesterday. Unfortunately it is almost gone already! I will think of you as I eat the last of it while watching the game tonight. With french vanilla ice cream on top! MMMM good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> If I was mean I would show the apple cobbler she made yesterday. Unfortunately it is almost gone already! I will think of you as I eat the last of it while watching the game tonight. With french vanilla ice cream on top! MMMM good.


 
thats it. im unfriending you


----------



## Lithium

YUM YUM!!


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Deer tenderloins with crushed tomatoes cooked in the slow cooker since 10 this morning. Wife added onion, potatoes and carrots a few hours ago. Wife took a dish down to the old lady neighbor and I already had a big bowl. Fork food! As in you can cut everything up with just a fork. Might have to have a bit more when she gets back home.


 


You can keep the deer- have not ate any part of deer since I got sick on it about 10 years ago


----------



## muleman RIP

Guarantee I could serve you deer meat and you would never know it from beef. The location where the deer eats has a lot to do with how they taste. How it is prepared also affects it some. Tell Rusty I did not make it to game time. Killed the apple cobbler about 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you pantywaste


----------



## pirate_girl

Lith and Rusty, that's a very nice healthy meal!
Bill, I can't stand deer.. too gamey tasting for me, just like lamb, although I like lamb chops seared and loaded with seasonings, but haven't made it in years.


----------



## rlk

Lithium said:


> Tonight- Baked Tilapia, Mixed vegs with roasted potatos and salad. Tune in later for pictures!



Lithium, what seasoning do you use on the tilapia?  Yours looked very good.

Bob


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it was good, Bob. she used garlic soemthing LOL. i forget what but it wasnt strong. it was just right


----------



## Lithium

Bob- Garlic powder, pepper, season salt ( orange kind) ... yeah I do tend to go a bit overboard on the garlic... I love it...


----------



## Lithium

Tonight- TUNA MELTS... YUMMM... great source of protien!!


----------



## rlk

Lithium said:


> Bob- Garlic powder, pepper, season salt ( orange kind) ... yeah I do tend to go a bit overboard on the garlic... I love it...



Thanks.  How long did you bake it, and at what temp?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Lithium

350 ... I think it was about 20-25 minutes or until it fell apart with a fork. Oh and I also put some pats of butter in the bottom of the pan so it wouldnt stick.


----------



## Lithium

YUMM and 40 grams of protien..woo hoo!
Tuna
Celery
Onion
Hard boiled egg
Chopped up bread -n- butter pickles
Mayo
Garlic Powder
Pepper
Salt


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ very nice Lith! 

I already know what I am making tomorrow for dinner, because I get excited when I have a day off and can COOK lol

Spicy chicken wings over chinese noodles and a peppered cabbage on the side.
Can't wait to make it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like heartburn or gas will be coming up tomorrow night!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Sounds like heartburn or gas will be coming up tomorrow night!


Nah, I can handle the heat now Bill.
Couldn't for quite a while after the surgery last March.
The only thing that really upsets my stomach now is too much dairy/eggs.
Never liked either much anyhow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had home made chili for supper tonight. Deer burger with our tomatoes and corn. Onions from the garden and the only real bought item was black beans. Pretty good and nutritious.


----------



## pirate_girl

These wings
Sesame oil/soy sauce and garlic noodles
Fried cabbage


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

looks good, pg!!

we had Taco Salad but ate it before gettin a pic


----------



## Ironman

*Chilli*


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: Chilli*



Ironman said:


>


 

 Looks perty good , but please tell me thats a really big bowl , cuz it sure dont look like theres enough there


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Chilli*



Cowboy said:


> Looks perty good , but please tell me thats a really big bowl , cuz it sure dont look like theres enough there


It's a really big bowl. 
Tasted pretty good after a long scooter ride out in country today.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Chilli*



Ironman said:


>




What, no crackers? 
Looks good hun.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: Chilli*



Ironman said:


> It's a really big bowl.
> Tasted pretty good after a long scooter ride out in country today.


 There Ya go , much better , it was hard to tell without the can for comparison  & I,ll bet it did taste damn good after the ride . I,m gonna make a big ole batch myself today .


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks to Ironman I had the hankering for chili . 

  I make mine different then most folks I recon , I use ground buffalo & pork sausage & of coarse diced maters ,onions , beans , peppers & spices . But I also dice new tators to nuetralize the grease & take a bit of the bite out of it so we can eat it , Just kinda sneaks up on ya this way .  

 I started this batch about 9am should be ready for supper .


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, ya got enough for all of us? 
That looks delicious!


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Wow, ya got enough for all of us?
> That looks delicious!


 

  Why sure  , Thanks PG , it smells perty good too


----------



## pirate_girl

Now that you've got me hankerin' for chili it makes me wish I'd planned on making it.
Maybe I will tomorrow.

Tonight's going to be ground sirloin burgers and a wedge salad, maybe some corn or mac and cheese too.


----------



## JEV

I just told the Mrs. yesterday that I've had a taste for chili. Maybe later this week...but today I've got all the fixins for stuffed cabbage.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like you lost your buns,Hun!


----------



## JEV

Once again, these were very good. I made mashed redskins with Parmesan to go along with them, and took the remaining cabbage and the water it blanched in, and made cabbage-vegetable soup with onions, garlic, turnips, carrots, celery and potatoes. I had half a box of chicken stock, so I threw that in the soup as well. Very tasty.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Looks like you lost your buns,Hun!



I didn't feel all that carby tonight 

Yum Joe!


----------



## Ironman

Wow PG, your dinners always look awesome! 
Chilli looks great Cowboy! I sure wish you were my neighbor JEV... besides making fun of the libs everyday we would always have good eats. You could even borrow my backhoe! 

I'm having leftover chilli (with crackers)


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Wow PG, your dinners always look awesome!
> Chilli looks great Cowboy! I sure wish you were my neighbor JEV... besides making fun of the libs everyday we would always have good eats. You could even borrow my backhoe!
> 
> I'm having leftover chilli (with crackers)


Thank you dear.
Bet that chili tastes even better today.


----------



## loboloco

13 bean soup.  Sorry, no pics I was to busy eating.  House will be really warm tonight.


----------



## rlk

loboloco said:


> 13 bean soup.  Sorry, no pics I was to busy eating.  House will be really warm tonight.



and fragrant.


----------



## Lithium

Mexican Chicken 


Boneless/skinless chicken
1 jar of any salsa
1 pack of taco seasoning

Place in slow cooker- low for 8-10 hours. Sprinkle with mexican cheese and serve over rice!


First time making this- hope its good!


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you going to waste that on Rusty?


----------



## Lithium

Well he isnt home...so I am eating alone..Not even sure he will like it...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Are you going to waste that on Rusty?


----------



## pirate_girl

That Mexican chicken is nice Lith!

For early starters, I had a very simple salad made of iceberg lettuce and some crunchy toppings with a sesame ginger dressing.

Then made an easy tomato-basil crab bisque recipe that a friend shared with me and a tuna salad with smoked cheddar melt.


----------



## Cowboy

It all looks great Ya,ll , but were havin chili again tonight & it only gets better every time Ya reheat it .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Last nights dinner was Pot Roast, slow cooked all day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had scallops and mac and cheese last night. Blueberry pie and ice cream for desert.


----------



## Lithium

Tonight we had grilled pork chips and a rice-veggie mix. I am currently making baked apples for a little snack...yum... hope they turn out good. Its my first time making them.


----------



## Lithium

O.M.G they look and SMELL sooo good


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OH my...........delicious looking


----------



## pirate_girl

Those look scrumptious Lith!


----------



## Dargo

Mmmmm, Capt'n Crunch with Crunch Berries!


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a cold grilled cheese and a half melted rootbeer float from A&W..
blahh.. nurse dinners lol


----------



## pirate_girl

My recipe for cream of vegetable soup (using cali-blend veggies) and a couple of these onion sandwiches.


----------



## Lithium

White Bean Chicken Chili- Simmered all day...


----------



## rlk

Got a recipe for that Lithum?

Bob


----------



## Ironman

rlk said:


> Got a recipe for that Lithum?
> 
> Bob


Try This rlk


----------



## Lithium

32oz of Chicken broth
1 can fat free cream of mushroom soup
1 can fat free cream of celery soup
Chicken- I got chicken tenders because they were on sale
Large can of Great Northern Beans- drained 
1 packet of McCormick White Chicken Chili mix

Place everything in a crock on high when your ass gets out of bed...it will be ready by dinner.


----------



## rlk

Sounds great Lithium.  Thanks.

Ironman, it never dawned on me to try google.  Must be getting old or something.  That link showed a lot of recipes.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

Lith that looks good!

My soup, and the lovely Beard sandwiches (which I am addicted to) lol
=======
Cream of Broccoli - Cauliflower and Carrot Soup 

1/2 bag California blend vegetables (broccoli, cauliflower and carrots) whole from bag or chopped
1 14 oz. can chicken broth
Whole milk or half and half (I never measure the amount- just add until it takes on the right colour).
2 T butter
small onion, sliced
parsley, thyme, winter savory
salt and pepper

In a medium sized saucepan, melt butter. Add sliced onion and cook until soft.
Add chicken broth, then milk or half and half 
Bring to just boiling, then add the vegetables and herbs and bring back up to a boil, then reduce and simmer, stirring occasionally until vegetables are tender. I always test the largest carrot in the pan, if it's tender.. soups on!
Salt and pepper to taste, then give a final stir.
===========


----------



## pirate_girl

Lunch for $1.50!

Ramen noodle egg drop soup, spicy as hell, but good (I used the hot and spicy kind with shrimp? what shrimp? there were TWO and I almost missed them) 

Just make some ramens in the microwave, take out, drizzle in beaten egg, let sit for egg to cook.. voila!


----------



## rlk

Lithium said:


> YUMM and 40 grams of protien..woo hoo!
> Tuna
> Celery
> Onion
> Hard boiled egg
> Chopped up bread -n- butter pickles
> Mayo
> Garlic Powder
> Pepper
> Salt



Lithium, my wife made your Tuna Salad a couple of days ago.  It was great.  I wanted a Tuna Melt, but the Tuna Salad didn't last long enough.

She had never made Tuna Salad with bread-n-butter pickles, nor used garlic or onion.

Maybe next time I'll get to try some with cheese.

Great recipe.  Thanks for sharing it.


Bob.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

*BACON*



pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 48453
> 
> 
> View attachment 48454











I had creamy tomato soup and a grilled cheese. I picked up some Cheddar Cheese with bacon in it!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Ironman!
Here's the recipe-
http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=202944#post202944

I used my black silicone loaf pan for the first time tonight.

No fair! They don't even sell that cheese around here yet.. but I'll be looking for it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled up one of the last sirloins from last year and made cornbread and baked sweet potatoes. Was great after a hard day working around here. Might have a klondike bar for desert!


----------



## JEV

DW made marinated chicken boobies on the grill, with steamed broccoli & cauliflower and a side of Spanish rice. Dessert was leftover apple crisp from last night.


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 48453
> 
> 
> View attachment 48454



Damn, one of my favorites EXACTLY .................... YUM!


----------



## pirate_girl

Brinner!
Eggs over easy, bacon and a nicely buttered croissant.
P.S.- John Morrell bacon rocks!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is not dinner yet but she left me alone with these. They are such a teaser size! After the first one still warm from the oven I took a pic. Then after lunch another one with ice cream on it was even better!


----------



## Lithium

rlk said:


> Lithium, my wife made your Tuna Salad a couple of days ago. It was great. I wanted a Tuna Melt, but the Tuna Salad didn't last long enough.
> 
> She had never made Tuna Salad with bread-n-butter pickles, nor used garlic or onion.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll get to try some with cheese.
> 
> Great recipe. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> Bob.


 


Im glad it was good..tell her to make a double batch next time..LOL


----------



## hotgirlinf

pork chops,sweet potatoes,and some veggies


----------



## muleman RIP

Going out again tonight! The dizzy woman had me drive her 22 miles yesterday to find out the party was TONIGHT not yesterday. I thought it was strange I did not recognize any cars in the lot when we pulled in. So I sprung for Chinese on the way back home. Shot my weight up 2 pounds!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmmmmmmmm Chinese!
Ya know, I was going to make chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans. Now you've blown my dinner plans to hell.
I am calling Jing Fong shortly lol
It's all your fault!


----------



## pirate_girl

'twas delish too..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bacon Fried Rice

2 c pre-cooked cold rice
1/2 c chopped sweet onion
1/2 c chopped red, yellow and green bell pepper
1/2 lb bacon-cut into pieces
1-2 beaten eggs
2 generous pinches of brown sugar
1 clove minced garlic
soy sauce

green onion to garnish
--------------------------------------
Fry bacon first in a wok or heavy skillet until it's about half way done --do not drain the bacon grease.
Push bacon to one side and add onions,peppers and garlic. Saute until they begin to soften a bit.
Add brown sugar and continue to stir until it dissolves, then add rice and and the beaten egg(s).
Cook and stir til eggs are cooked and mixture is heated through. Add dashes of soy sauce and taste to test.

​


----------



## JEV

I made 9oz. of Hungarian Hurka sausage (rice sausage) and Italian herb pan fried potatoes. It was gone before I could get to the camera.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ground sirloin burgers topped with chopped pepper, onion, a little shredded cheese,bacon and ranch dressing.

Mac and cheese with bacon salt.


----------



## snow dog

Life is uncertain- eat dessert first !


----------



## muleman RIP

I put some beef tenderloin tips in the crockpot with brown gravy mix about 10 this morning. At 3pm I stirred it up and added some diced up taters and carrots and cellery. Just ate and man was it good. Got some loose sausage out for patties tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## JEV

I put a couple of strip steaks on the grill, and sweet taters in the oven. Broccoli and cauliflower steamed with butter, grated Parmesan and Mrs. Dash seasoning, and a salad of mixed greens with purple onion. Damn good...urp!


----------



## pirate_girl

just kidding!

Fried loin chop, pan gravy over mash and freezer corn.. 
Comfort food!


----------



## Ironman

snow dog said:


> Life is uncertain- eat dessert first !


You don't need dessert if your supper looks as good as the stuff PG is posting! 
I skipped suppers tonight...


----------



## pirate_girl

Meh, it's all in the presentation hun.
I like to cook real simple for the most part.

Why did you skip supper?


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Why did you skip supper?


I was munching on some cheese and crackers after work and just wasn't that hungry tonight... and my dog wanted to play fetch.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> I was munching on some cheese and crackers after work and just wasn't that hungry tonight... and my dog wanted to play fetch.


So then, you're like me, you only eat when you're hungry and don't go by the clock?
Some people think they must adhere to the 3 meals per day thing. 
I've never done that. I eat when I am hungry... and try not to after 6 pm, unless I'm at work and don't get a break until late or haven't packed anything.


----------



## Av8r3400

My wife is a meal_*time*_ person.  I prefer to eat when I get hungry.  Leads to "issues" sometimes...


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> My wife is a meal_*time*_ person.  I prefer to eat when I get hungry.  Leads to "issues" sometimes...



Tell her you're a big boy now and don't need to be fed unless your tum tum is telling you to.


----------



## pirate_girl

Steak salad with warm dijon vinaigrette, chopped almonds and cranberries and a big baked sweet potato.

Hit the spot!


----------



## Ironman

*Carbs*

Cheesy potatoes and cheeseburgers on the grill. Just got off the treadmill.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was craving something carby and heavy today myself.. but decided on the salad and tater. Gotta keep meself this side of 150/160 and dammit, I am determined to do it. lol
It's not always easy tho when the cooler weather comes.. we naturally crave a higher calorie intake and heavier meals.


----------



## muleman RIP

Took the wife to the fire co. harvest dinner tonight. Lot of turkey,stuffing,mashed taters,squash,green beans ,cole slaw and a small piece of sugar free apple pie. I ate too much but it was good. We got a take out meal for the old woman down the hollow and dropped it off for her on the way home.


----------



## snow dog

all these food pictures are nothing but smoke and mirrors, they only look this good on computer. Do you every see PG eating what she has posted ?????


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> all these food pictures are nothing but smoke and mirrors, they only look this good on computer. Do you every see PG eating what she has posted ?????


I take the pics for cooking forums I post on.
They are plated then snapped.
If you care to dig around, I did take a pic of me eating scotch eggs and a couple of others at some point.
Happy hunting!


----------



## snow dog

oh yes, I saw you and gretch the lucky dog.


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> oh yes, I saw you and gretch the lucky dog.


Well, back then I still had a shitty camera.
Say, while we're talking pics.. how about showing a pic of YOU on this forum.. hmmmmm???


----------



## pirate_girl

Sausage Jambalaya (and Friday's buffalo wings)..


----------



## snow dog

i'll do it before i get to 10,000 posts


----------



## snow dog

new toll house cookie


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally getting around to posting what was for dinner.

Stopped at Brian's Hickory Pit and picked up the pulled pork dinner.
I ate half, then took a nap.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good PG. I had chicken breast parmesan with onion rings. Will finish it for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Dargo

I had a hot dog and several cups of hot chocolate for supper last night.  I watched our high school team stay undefeated and progress on in the post-season tournament play.  I'm hoping they don't get over confident.  They haven't lost since the 2nd game of 2006 and their next opponent is one they crushed earlier in the year.  You know how those teams can sometimes come back and bite you.  I suppose that's why the coach pulled all the starters last night after the 1st quarter with a 35-0 lead.

Cheap hot dogs and hot chocolate seem to give heartburn the following morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had this for lunch today- decided to clean out the fridge of leftovers and rearrange the shelves , so I made a salad plate.




Dinner was nothing more than a bowl of corn flakes with sliced banana in whole milk.
I'd intended to make a creamy vegetable soup with radishes and grilled cheese with caramelized onions, but that didn't happen.


----------



## JEV

We went out last night to a pig roast at my SIL's place. I made a double recipe of corn chowder and calico beans as sides to go along with the guest of honor (who was delicious, by the way).


----------



## pirate_girl

The chowdah and beans look delicious, and umm so does the poor pig, if I look at the inside meatiness only and ignore the head


----------



## pirate_girl

To answer the question, I am having chipped beef gravy over mashed potatoes and another veg on the side.
Comfort food.. mmmmmm


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> The chowdah and beans look delicious, and umm so does the poor pig, if I look at the inside meatiness only and ignore the head


This was just a group of about 80 down-home folk lacking the sophistication of the big city to make them squeamish. Most of them are hunters, tradesmen and outdoors people, who are little affected by what the critter looks like while cooking...just simple folk. I remember when my late SIL did a pig roast for her doctor friends in Cincinnati, and almost 1/3 of the wives grabbed their husbands and left, saying it was "barbaric" to cook the animal like that. Weird bunch...


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been to hog roast before Joe, it's just that I don't remember seeing the head still attached, and it was over a spit back then.
Sounds like you all had a lot of fun.


----------



## pirate_girl

Word of advice- if you ever make this, rinse the jarred dried beef before OR don't add any additional salt to the roux, leave it out.

SOC aka Shit On A Cloud lol
I could have used bread or toast too and called it a SOS Manhattan, eh?
Good stuff.. perfect on a chilly autumn eve.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang it! Now I am hungry for chipped beef. Have not had that for a good while. I miss the good stuff I used to get from a butcher down in southern Pa. He smoked it in a real smokehouse and it was wonderful. I used to eat it on bread for a sandwich as well as made in gravy over toast.


----------



## pirate_girl

Southern fried chicken breast (w/dijon-sour cream and tarragon sauce)
Fettucine alfredo (whole milk, parmesan, a little basil)
French style green beans...Libby's... canned


----------



## waybomb

Ate at Magiono's (sp?) on Clark Street, dt ChiTown.

Stay away! Was there 2.5 hours! Waited and waited after we were sat. Stay Away!

Poor service, had "Family Style". Sure, the portions were big enough to feed an army, but no good - not enjoyable at all. Started with Crab Cakes and Sausage&peppers. Crab Cakes too much bread filler, sausage ok. Had Gnochi (mushy), Chicken saltimbocco (wasn't Saltimbocco like I'm used to), Tendeloin strips (ordered medium, delivered well done and dry), and spaghetti & meatballs (ok, but how can one ruin s&m?). Yuk.
Finished with Tiramasu - great.

The wine was the highlite - Copolla Reserve Claret.

Glad I wasn't picking up the tab; there would have been some disagreement at the desk.


----------



## JEV

Cabbage-vegetable soup. Made it after I made the cabbage rolls a couple weeks ago. Gotta get out a couple slices of my Italian bread and slather them with butter.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to election day dinner at the ambulance hall across from polling place. The ladies auxiliary put on a sit down and order feed. Had a big heaping plate of chicken breast with gravy over biscuits and home made mashed taters. Corn for a side and apple pie for desert. Good meal for a good cause.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Went to election day dinner at the ambulance hall across from polling place. The ladies auxiliary put on a sit down and order feed. Had a big heaping plate of chicken breast with gravy over biscuits and home made mashed taters. Corn for a side and apple pie for desert. Good meal for a good cause.



I didn't go to any of those places I'd planned today.
Too much going on here around dinner time, so I just stayed in and ate quick with little preparation.

Popcorn chicken and rice pilaf.


----------



## pirate_girl

Super easy nachos-

Chips seasoned first (garlic powder, cumin and a little Spike too)

Topping (seasoned ground beef,black beans, Rotel tomatoes with peppers, Green Giant chipotle white kernel corn )

Add cheese to warmed chips

Filling on chips... MORE cheese and banana peppers last!

Melty and delicious


----------



## Melensdad

No pics needed for mine.  I'm having a cup of "OODLES OF NOODLES" instant soup.  I had a late lunch and am heading out to the fencing club.  So a cup of soup is my dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here is how to prepare a cheap cut of steak. 
A ranch steak to be exact.

Allow it to swim all day in a nice garlicky, Korean marinade.
Slam it in a pan of butter and cook it, then eat it.

The house smells of garlic still.
Those are_ crash hot_ potatoes on the side, and my beloved asparagus.
Mmmm.. hmmm.. yeah


----------



## BigAl RIP

stuffed pizza ... yea yea yea .... I know its not on my diet . So sue me


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> stuffed pizza ... yea yea yea .... I know its not on my diet . So sue me


Yay! Al ate dangerously for dinner.
We like you big and fluffy anywayzzzzz, number 2 Krusty owner.
Did your pizza have a nice krust?


----------



## JEV

I made Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes and Ham with a side of broccoli and cauliflower for dinner. The wife said "It's a keeper!" So I added it to the recipe binder.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe 

Pie -n- sauce.. and peas..

Love the Marie Callender beef pies (huge!) with Heinz chili sauce dumped on lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Looks good Joe
> 
> Pie -n- sauce.. and peas..
> 
> Love the Marie Callender beef pies (huge!) with Heinz chili sauce dumped on lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 49425


We used to love the chicken ones. Then one day I looked at the label. 45% sodium! Now we make our own with our veggies and meat. Ate a few of the beef pies she made last week. They are great. Just ate the last of the apple pie she made when Bob was here. He sure liked it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, when it's the only meal I've eaten for the day, I don't worry too much about the sodium. 

Had a nanner this morning, other than that.. 

I do make my own too, but haven't for a while.
Tonight I was too busy to spend much time in the kitchen.


----------



## BigAl RIP

One of my all time favorites !!! 

A Chicken Ceasar Salad with Onion Cheesy sour dough bread . Its out of this world !!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks awesome Al. 
All of us on the west wing chipped in and ordered in pizza for dinner.


----------



## JEV

Dinner was chicken & broccoli casserole made by the wifey, and I made up some carbs for the freezer...honey whole wheat on the left and Polish sourdough rye on the right.


----------



## lifesaver91958

Chicken Soup


----------



## JEV

Homemade 3-cheese ravioli with some leftover meatballs. It was delicioso!


----------



## BigAl RIP

I have ordered Rib Eyes , baked potatoes , bread and a nice salad ...



Looks like hotdogs again ............


----------



## pirate_girl

swedish meatballs over smashed yukon golds and carrots


----------



## muleman RIP

Had homemade chicken meat pies. They are better than Marie Callanders any day. She got out some home made apple sauce which we ate for a late desert.


----------



## pirate_girl

A member by the name of Deelady posted a recipe over on NCT that knocked my socks off first time I saw it, so I made it tonight.
*
Brats with Peppers and Onions with a Mustard Beer Sauce over Jasmine Rice*
1 Pkg Brats ( I used Johnsonville Italian)
garlic powder
seasoning salt
celery salt
1/2 vadalia onion cut into slices
medley of bell peppers (I used approx 1 cup frozen)
Olive oil
1 bottle beer (Summer Ale Pilsner)
1-2 TB butter
1 TB Grainy Mustard
1 TB BBQ sauce
corn starch slurry to thicken (1 tsp corn starch mixed with 2-3 TB water)
salt and pepper to taste
Cooked Rice of choice
----

To prep, slice brats into 1 inch pieces and onions into slices. Put  Brats, onions and light coating of olive oil in saute pan. Season with  garlic powder, seasoning salt, celery salt and a splash of beer.
Simmer on medium heat covered until onions are soft and meat begins to  cook. Remove cover and continue to Saute onions and brats until golden  brown. Remove onions and set aside. Continue to cook meat until cooked  through. Add peppers and onions to the brats until warmed through.  Remove with slotted spoon and set aside leaving any pan juices in saute  pan. 
Add to pan juices approx 1 cup of beer. Allow to simmer a few minute  until slightly reduced. Add mustard, butter, BBQ sauce, salt/ pepper and  slowly add a small amout of corn starch slurryuntil desired consistency  is reached.
To serve: Top serving of cooked rice with Brats and peppers. Spoon mustard sauce over the top. Enjoy!

--------------
You would not believe the gorgeous flavour the beer, mustard and bbq sauce lends to this.
I give it an A+ and a hell yeah!


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken two ways for dinner this evening.
Catalina chicken legs and q'd wings (from frozen) with fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## pirate_girl

pork steak smothered in creamed corn gravy (creamed corn,chicken broth, minced garlic, paprika and chives) topped with crushed butter and garlic croutons

brussels sprouts


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I made a partridge dumpling stew today.  It had sliced baby carrots, green beans, potatoes, cubed partridge, and bannock dumplings all thrown into a slow cooker with two cups water, beef broth, half a pouch of onion soup mix, salt and pepper.  Let er simmer for a couple hours,  added a bit of flour and corn starch to it to make a gravy.  Man, was it good.  Meat was very tender.  Better then boneless chicken.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I made a partridge dumpling stew today.  It had sliced baby carrots, green beans, potatoes, cubed partridge, and bannock dumplings all thrown into a slow cooker with two cups water, beef broth, half a pouch of onion soup mix, salt and pepper.  Let er simmer for a couple hours,  added a bit of flour and corn starch to it to make a gravy.  Man, was it good.  Meat was very tender.  Better then boneless chicken.


and why didn't we know you were such an excellent cook?? 
That does sound good Brian.
Did you save a partidge for your pear tree?


----------



## muleman RIP

That sounds good. The doves around here are good eating as well. Wife won't let me hunt them any more as they come up and eat the leftover parrot feed when I scatter it along the driveway. I am looking forward to turkey day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> and why didn't we know you were such an excellent cook??
> That does sound good Brian.
> Did you save a partidge for your pear tree?



Actually,  I used to cook in a restaurant.  I don't follow recipes.  I like to experiment when I'm cooking.  A little bit of this, a dash of that...you know.

I came up with an awesome apple upside down cake last week that's very simple to make.

1.  Peel and chop up an apple....place in the bottom of an 8" round cake pan.

2.  Pour approx 1 cup of brown sugar over the apple and spread it.  Add just enough water to dissolve the brown sugar so its still thick.

3.  Sprinkle cinnamon over the apples and brown sugar.

Now for the batterit's very tricky, so please follow along closely)

1.  In a separate bowl, pour pancake batter.....that's right.....pancake batter in a bowl and mix following the intructions on the box making sure its just a touch thicker than what you would normally make for pancake batter.  I like to use the no-name just-add-water mix.

2.  Pour the pancake mix into the pan covering the apples, brown sugar, and cinamon.

3.  With your oven pre-heated to 375, place pan in oven and let it cook for 20 or so mins the same you would a normal cake.  You can tell it's done when the pancake batter is no longer moist.

4.  Take it out of the oven and grab a butter knife to scrape around the edge of the pan to break the cake free.  

5. Place a kitchen plate upside down over the cake.  Now for the tricky part.  Holding the pan and plate together, flip them over and lift the pan off. 

Voila!!!
Simple apple upside down cake that is very easy to prepare.  I'll take a look to see if I took a picture of it when I made it.  It was delicious


----------



## JEV

Hey groomerguyNWO, you talk a good talk, but ...


----------



## JEV

*Just  seasoned & pan seared an Angus premium reserve chuck roast, then  tossed it in the oven with onions, celery and carrots. Redskins in  butter & parsley for the potato, and a nice Romain salad. Should be  just about ready when Mama gets home from work. Pictures when I get back from the plumbing job that I'm headed out to do.
*


----------



## JEV

Dinner as promised...


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn it! now I am hungry again. Looks great. We had our homemade spaghetti sauce over rattinni .


----------



## JEV

robertsu said:


> I planned to cook today
> Some quite spicy Kidney Beans and Boiled rice with cold drinks, these is my favourite menu and some time I take Beer of fruit juice instead of cold drinks.


Please explain what "Beer of fruit juice" is. Also, how about an introduction and a little bio on yourself. I'd hate to think that you just joined FF to promote your computer accessories in your signature block (didn't think anyone would notice, didja?). Is it premature to say bye, bye??


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe he processes the beans and beer with a hard drive!


----------



## Big Dog

JEV said:


> Dinner as promised...



I hate you! ............................... not really but I'm jealous I wasn't a part of that dinner!


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe, that's a lovely plate of food there sweety. 

To answer the question:
I am thinking of making Poutine for dinner.
My store has cheese curds now, and it's the first thing that came to mind when I saw them.
If not the poutine, then a beef stir fry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Poo-ten!

My way lol


----------



## kitty

what is it????


----------



## pirate_girl

kitty said:


> what is it????


It's Poutine, Hope.
Fries, cheese curds and gravy.


----------



## kitty

ohhhhhhhhh looks good!


----------



## pirate_girl

It is good.
You should make it sometime.. it's easy


----------



## kitty

I should it looks good!


----------



## JEV

Fettuccine Alfredo with grilled chicken breast and homemade basil egg noodles. Yes, the Alfredo sauce is from scratch as well. Can anyone tell that business has slowed down??? I'm back in the kitchen.


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn Joe!
+1


----------



## Dargo

I had 2 strawberry PopTarts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JEV said:


> Hey groomerguyNWO, you talk a good talk, but ...



Had a craving for something sweet tonight.  I took a bunch of pics just for you JEV.  This time around, I also chopped up a pear and threw it in along with an apple.


----------



## Cowboy

groomerguyNWO , I was hoping you would post some pics , that looks & sounds great . Throw some bacon in with the apples & it would be perfect . Joking aside I just showed it to my wife & she,s going to give it a try . Thanks


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It was delicious.  Simple to make.  I recommend putting it in the oven at 375 for 20 mins then giving it the toothpick test to see if its done.  Now, throw a scoop of your fav ice cream on there and Man! You'll be in heaven.


----------



## JEV

Looks fantastic Groomerguy! Pears and apples is a fine combo. Over the lips and straight to the hips! I'll take TWO scoops of vanilla ice cream with mine.


----------



## JEV

I don't know why we even bother to make all this food. By the time everyone got through with the Texas Caviar, veggie tray, chips-n-dip, Brie & crackers with fig preserves and assorted other appetizers, there was barely room for dinner. But I made them eat anyway. Turkey, sweet taters w/marshmallows, mashed taters, bean soup (brought by the vegan sister-in-law to make sure she had something to eat), cornbread dressing with giblets, green bean casserole (we call 'em company beans), homemade rolls, stuffed celery, olives, and cranberries with mandarin oranges and pineapple. Thankfully, everyone brought something to contribute, but it's still a huge job. Oh, dessert was pumpkin pie, apple pie and Slovenian Potica.











JEV in his glory, cooking for others. (the wife's camera had a big old finger print on the lens)






JEV with his twin, MMV. We've both been told we have a face made for radio.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice looking kitchen there JEV!!!  Looks nearly the same layout as my parents new home they just finished building a couple months ago.


----------



## JEV

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nice looking kitchen there JEV!!!  Looks nearly the same layout as my parents new home they just finished building a couple months ago.


Thanks groomerguy. We built the place back in '92, and have just finished totally remodeling it to keep the Mrs. happy. Actually, I think she wanted it all fixed up for her next husband so he wouldn't have to work too hard.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Joe!!
Your T-Day banquet is out of this world, and Brian.. thanks for those delicious pics 

My tummy is still pretty full


----------



## pirate_girl

I had;
Turkey breast meat (2 generous slices) and a wing! lol
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Stuffing
Green bean casserole (of course)
Corn
2 bacon wrapped asparagus spears
Whole cranberry sauce (on the bird)
1 Hawaiian dinner roll
2 deviled eggs

.. later.. a small slice of pumpkin and pecan pie..


----------



## Cowboy

I,ll Echo PG , Thats one mighty fine looking spread as well as your workplace there Jev & great pics . Thanks for sharing , looks like it was a great get together .


----------



## BamsBBQ

today was leftovers..sort of..lol

cubed up some turkey, battered it..fried it..served with sweet chili sauce..in Canada they have at most Chinese places a dish called sweet & sour chicken balls..

this is my version..sweet and sour turkey balls

Batter:

1 cup flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp white sugar
dash pepper
3/4 cup water(i used 1/2cup half and half plus 1/4 cup water)
1 egg
garlic powder to taste


Boil chicken breasts until tender with salt, pepper and onion. Cut into one inch cubes (any leftover chicken or turkey will do). This can be made ahead because you need to use cooled chicken cubes.

Sift dry ingredients. Add water and egg. Combine. Coat cooked chicken cubes. Deep fry for 5 minutes at 350, or until golden brown. (Make sure, when coating chicken cubes, that you don't accidentally drop some of the oil in the batter or it will thin out a lot.) 

Use 2 tablespoons to drop and roll batter into deep fryer. Or you can do it like i usually do it, stab with a toothpick after you dredge it with flour, dip in batter and deep fry with toothpick still attached

Sweet & Sour Sauce:

2/3 cup water
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup white vinegar
1/3 cup ketchup
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tbsp cornstarch
cold water

Combine sugar, water,soy sauce and vinegar in saucepan over low-medium heat until sugar dissolves. Whisk in ketchup and then whisk in cornstarch mixed with cold water. Bring to low boil until thickened. Add pineapple tidbits, if desired.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Bam, great to see you back posting! I have been eating stuffing at least once a day and had 2 huge bowls of turkey corn soup today.


----------



## JEV

We celebrated our son-in-law's birthday with his dinner of choice...Panko breaded Lake Erie Perch fish fry.






He is truly blessed to have a father-in-law who like to feed people. I made the entire dinner starting with baguettes with multiple toppings...






..and just look at the big holes in that crumb. I folded that dough 4 times over 14 hours, and used just a little over 1/4 teaspoon of yeast for leavening, and 80% hydration...magnificent!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks fab Joe.
I've yet to try fish with panko crumbs.
Now I will .. fantastic!


----------



## BamsBBQ

now i really want some fresh water perch..good luck finding that where i am right now.lol

Looks good Joe

I had turkey pad thai again tonight with a couple of chicken egg rolls


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks delicious Jeff 
Did you make the egg rolls too?

Tomorrow night I am making a teriyaki stir-fry that I've been postponing because of a long work week.
I've got the beef thawing in the fridge right now lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

nope store bought eggrolls from walmart..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

my stir-fry
-----------------------------
2 T peanut oil
1 1/2-2 c total of-  sliced carrot, mushrooms, onions and whole snap peas
beef sirloin steak- sliced thin (amount depends on how beefy you want it)
Your favourite stir- fry sauce ( I like Simply Asia ginger teriyaki)
2 c cooked white rice
crispy chow mein noodles
sesame seeds

Heat oil in wok or large skillet over medium/high.
Add veggies and cook for 5 minutes until tender.
Add beef and cook an additional 3-4 minutes.
Add sauce, toss and stir until coated and heated through.
Place mixture over rice, sprinkle with sesame seeds and add a few crispy noodles around the edges.


----------



## JEV

Hey Jeff. Great looking chow as usual. Dinner was using up left over redskins and coleslaw from the fish fry, then I cleaned up the peppers, celery an grape tomatoes from the veggie tray from Thanksgiving along with some broccoli and thinly sliced Spanish onion all in a pan with some butter & EVOO. To that I added Hillshire smoked Polish sausage and cooked until plump. Left over German chocolate cupcakes with mock whipped cream frosting for dessert.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did I hear someone say Teriyaki???

Anyone care for some fried rice, steamed carrots and broccoli saute'd with butter, garlic, and an assortment of other spices, and sliced moose meat marinated in a teriyaki sauce and meat tenderizer then sliced and baked.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fried chicken, wedge taties and salad..


----------



## muleman RIP

Tired of turkey? try stuffing and pizza!


----------



## tommu56

Beer and bacon night!!!

To bad it isn't closer I'd give it a try.

http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/ent...g/2009/06/recapping_the_beer_and_bacon_h.html

*Recapping the Bacon and Beer Happy Hour at Bad Decisions*




_Much to my chagrin, I couldn't make it to the fourth Bacon and Beer Happy Hour last night at Bad Decisions. Midnight Sun spy Evan  was there, though. I salivated at the thought of eating beer and bacon  all night. But by the time I got to the end of Evan's recap, I was kind  of nauseous. Enjoy:_
The Bacon and Beer Happy Hour IV has come  and gone and it was a pretty great time indeed. For a bar that has  essentially made a name for itself solely through Tweeting frequently, Bad Decisions  has really done a fine job of generating a ton of interest in their  events and establishment in general, this particular event especially. 
The  place was packed by 7 p.m. and it was still packed when I left, having a  grande olde time eating entirely too much bacon and drinking cheap  beer.
  And when I say entirely too much bacon, I mean _entirely_ too much bacon; instead of pretzels in baskets, they put out baskets of bacon as snacks ...


                                                            Each and every menu item had bacon in it (a _lot _of  bacon). I played it safe with a grilled cheese and bacon but other  sandwiches, such as the GBLT (a BLT with Guacamole) were piled  enormously high with the smokey goodness.





And  no evening featuring all things bacon would be complete without a star,  a bright shining star that eclipses all other food items, a truly epic  piece of food destined to destroy us all in a white hot supernova. 
That  food item is known as The Gutbuster (pictured), and it is truly  horrifying. The Gutbuster is a double bacon cheeseburger with -- are you  ready for this -- two bacon grilled cheese sandwiches as a bun (no  lettuce or tomato, that stuff's for wimps). 
Yeah. 
This  thing was like a Hollywood star on the red carpet when it came out of  the kitchen: Pictures being shot left and right, ooohs and aaahs and  gags all around. 
Upon taking his first bite, one guy  stated "it's like I've been slimed!" as grease and butter covered his  chin. But he ate the whole thing, and then ate a plate of nachos.  Unreal. (I also submitted it to This Is Why You're Fat)
   People were met, beer and bacon vodka were consumed, it was great. Can't wait for the next one!
_(Photo of the crowd and the Gutbuster by Evan) _


----------



## pirate_girl

1 medium rare flat iron steak.
1 hasselback potato
1 vegetable salad with Hidden Valley Ranch hickory bacon and onion dressing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan seared salmon with Old Bay seasoning and dill.
Plain rice ( I love it that way).. and itty bitty peas.


----------



## SShepherd

chicken breast........and fried cabbage, all cooked with no oil or fat of any kind.
A salad dressing I made,,again no oil or fat

lime juice
Braggs organic apple cider vinegar
garlic powder
tyme
ginger

1 breast, fist sized pile of cabbage, as big a salad as you want with red onions. all under 500cal


----------



## JEV

Tonight we had Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes with ham and a side of broccoli and cauliflower and instead of a salad, we had cranberries with mandarin oranges and crushed pineapple.






I also made my signature soup, Pasta E Fagioli, for the priests at the church where my wife works. I make dinner for the priests a couple times a month on Sundays, and the wife takes it in for Monday dinner.  It's usually something she doesn't make, and they always appreciate the variety.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice dinner Joe.
I know the Fathers loved that soup. 
You do good.


----------



## pirate_girl

I shall call this my _Ugly Maple Sausage and Golden Potato Ricotta Soup _(with herbs)

'twas an experimental thing, looks bad, tastes great lol

.. and salad ... with my bread..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

looks good to me! im goin to make a special dish tonight. just gonna wing it with sausage, onions, brown sugar, and yes. BEER! stay tuned


----------



## JEV

Well, i spent the morning shopping, and the afternoon cooking. I made meatballs for spaghetti, turkey chili and fried chicken breast for Chicken Parmesan. All this for future meals for the priests. I then got busy and made dinner for me and the Mrs... Chicken Cordon Bleu with white rice, green beans and a Romain salad.


----------



## BamsBBQ

leftovers tonight

abt stuffed fattie on toasted bagel w/egg


----------



## JEV

Darn you, Bam. Now I'm all hungry again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Darn the both of you!!!!!! LOL
Love the chicken Joe.
Jeff, you are the King Of Turds and Fatties.
Brilliant darlin'


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Darn the both of you!!!!!! LOL
> Love the chicken Joe.
> Jeff, you are the King Of Turds and Fatties.
> Brilliant darlin'


 
thanks PG

and thanks Joe


----------



## pirate_girl

Curried pork chops and Indian style home fries, that is.. if I ever get off the damned computer long enough to cook


----------



## mak2

Dang, that sounds good.  What time you think it will be done?


----------



## Cowboy

Smoked ham & lima beans with homemade cornbread for us , My wifes been after to make it for a month so Its been sloooooow cookin all day


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> Dang, that sounds good.  What time you think it will be done?


----------



## mak2

That is just mean, I just ate a can of Wolfs chili and a miller lite.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked haddock loin and baked sweet potatoes. Topped the fish with a mrs. Dash something.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> That is just mean, I just ate a can of Wolfs chili and a miller lite.


You'll be farting later..


----------



## mak2

Oh well, bet I sleep good.  Good night PG.


----------



## loboloco

Liver, butterbeans, spaghetti, and baked beans.  Everything was good except I dislike spaghetti.


----------



## JEV

I really gotta stop going to the grocery store when I'm hungry. I picked up a steak for me & the Mrs for dinner (we're not big beef eaters), and a couple of sweet potatoes. I also got some brussel sprouts and a head of cauliflower. Wife had to get to the blood mobile, so I rushed all this to the table and had no time for pictures. I now have beef tips in wine sauce on the back burner, slow cooking to break down the cheap cut of beef. I also have my spaghetti sauce going on the stove. It's been simmering for 4 hours, and has two to go before it's ready. No pics, but I'm busy in the kitchen today making foodstuffs for the rest of the week. I think tomorrow will be my homemade 5-cheese ravioli with meatballs and fresh sauce. Maybe some Italian bread too.


----------



## JEV

Had a pretty busy day, so everything came from the freezer...homemade  4-cheese ravioli, homemade mini meatballs (they were supposed to be for  Italian Wedding Soup), homemade sauce and homemade Italian bread. It  pays to cook ahead when you're in the mood. This was my first real attempt at making spaghetti sauce the way I like  it...sweet & chunky. It came out great,and I'm glad I wrote down the recipe so I can make it again. It's going to be a killer sauce for pizza, IMO.


----------



## pirate_girl

Better late than never.. lol

Cube steak in golden mushroom and tomato gravy and mash...

Numz!


----------



## JEV

Pan fried pork shoulder steak with herb tossed taters and steamed veggies and a salad.






I was bored today so I did a little baking.






In the background is my plain and rye sourdough starters getting a feeding for this weekend's Christmas bread baking. It will be ready for Saturday.


----------



## pirate_girl

^
Woe is me. Suddenly I feel ill and need some cinnamon rolls to make me feel better! 
Nice grub Joseph.
I had a nice steaming bowl of something called Lumberjack chili and a hunk of cornbread from a place known as The Point, right across the road from where I work.
Somehow, I did get around to eating the chili semi-warm.
It was nutso at work today, one fall and broken hip.. called the squad.. paperwork x 10 grrrrrrr
Another little darling with tummy troubles and a temp of 103.. sent her out too on doc's orders.
Typical day! lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Made myself dried beef gravy on toast for breakfast. First I have found good dried beef in a long while. Of course it is from down in Pa. Dutch country!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Made myself dried beef gravy on toast for breakfast. First I have found good dried beef in a long while. Of course it is from down in Pa. Dutch country!


Not as salty as the store bought stuff?

I tried some deer jerky today too.
One of the nurses whose hubby is really into hunting made some, teriyaki style.
It was good.


----------



## muleman RIP

The sodium content was listed as 27%. Much better than the dried out oversalted stuff. It is shipped fresh in the cold deli case instead of sitting on the shelves forever. Stuff is good I ate one pack straight from the bag last week. Had to get more now that I know where it is.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> ^
> Woe is me. Suddenly I feel ill and need some cinnamon rolls to make me feel better!
> Nice grub Joseph.


Calm down there young lady. You know cinnamon rolls are only for 'ectomies.


----------



## Galvatron

Jev i do hate to say this but here goes.....


I admire your cooking skills........now back to being a insulting smart-ass.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Jev i do hate to say this but here goes.....
> 
> 
> I admire your cooking skills........now back to being a insulting smart-ass.


Galvi, coming from you, it's meaningless.  Ok, ok. Thanks for the compliment...ass hole. Now get busy and get us into Canada so PG can drop the kid.

On that note, I just had a bodacious lunch of beef tips in red wine sauce over my homemade basil-egg noodles. Un-freaking-believably delicious, even though it weren't real purdy.


----------



## JEV

Homemade olive oil dough with homemade sauce, peperoni, diced red onions and lots of mozzarella cheese.


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## mak2

No pics but I had outstanding Prime Rib at the American Legion tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Simple comfort tonight...
Homemade vegetable soup-
Beef broth
V8 juice
Potatoes,carrots, corn,onions,green beans, peas, celery,thyme.. salt and pepper.
That's it.

Made a tuna salad melt to go with it.
Stored the leftover soup in the freezer.


----------



## muleman RIP

Took the wife out for fish fry and she got chicken!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Going for Japanese for the wifes Birthday .Lots of Raw stuff !!!!


----------



## JackieBlue

This thread can make you fat!


----------



## JEV

The oldest daughter's last day of work was yesterday, and she's due to drop the kid on or before the 28th. So me and the Mrs are going there today, and I'm going to teach them how to make homemade pasta. We're making whole wheat basil-egg fettuccine which will be tossed in a homemade garlic Alfredo sauce and topped with grilled chicken tenders in olive oil. We'll push it around the plate with some fresh Italian bread I made this morning. I also made Polish sourdough rye so they can have some for toast and sammies. The daughter will make the salad and dessert, but Mama is bringing a tray of Christmas cookies just in case. If I remember we'll take some pictures of the pasta class.


----------



## JEV

We had a ball teaching the kids to make homemade pasta. Our son-in-law was on a full ride football scholarship to UCON (macho man), so I couldn't resist getting a pic of him in his wife's apron to keep the flour off his clothes. Needless to say, we were consuming adult beverages and acting like fools, but we made a bunch of whole wheat basil-egg fettuccine for dinner. 











Here is our daugher 10 days away from her due date with our first grandchild...











And here's the grand finale. I seasoned chicken tenders with garlic & fresh ground pepper, then pan fried them in olive oil till they caramelized. Made a garlic Alfredo sauce and tossed the fresh pasta in it and served with the chicken, a salad of Spring garden mix and fresh made Italian bread and butter.


----------



## JackieBlue

That looks awesome!  Will you cook for me someday?


----------



## JEV

Sure, I'll cook for anyone if they ain't too picky.


----------



## JackieBlue

JEV said:


> Sure, I'll cook for anyone if they ain't too picky.



Nope, not picky.  Unless you wanna feed me rattlesnake or something like that.


----------



## Big Dog

Great pics Jev! Good looking couple there too!



JEV said:


> We had a ball teaching the kids to make homemade pasta. Our son-in-law was on a full ride football scholarship to UCON (macho man), so I couldn't resist getting a pic of him in his wife's apron to keep the flour off his clothes. Needless to say, we were consuming adult beverages and acting like fools, but we made a bunch of whole wheat basil-egg fettuccine for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our daugher 10 days away from her due date with our first grandchild...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the grand finale. I seasoned chicken tenders with garlic & fresh ground pepper, then pan fried them in olive oil till they caramelized. Made a garlic Alfredo sauce and tossed the fresh pasta in it and served with the chicken, a salad of Spring garden mix and fresh made Italian bread and butter.


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe, those are some sweet photos. 
The  fettuccine chicken alfredo looks great!

I had..
wait.. what did I have?
Oh yeah.. I ran to McD's and got a fish sandwich then consumed fudge, cookies, caramel corn... thanks to the families of patients who bring us all that stuff in.
My ass is going to be a mile wide come February if I'm not careful..


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Joe, those are some sweet photos.
> The  fettuccine chicken alfredo looks great!
> 
> I had..
> wait.. what did I have?
> Oh yeah.. I ran to McD's and got a fish sandwich then consumed fudge, cookies, caramel corn... thanks to the families of patients who bring us all that stuff in.
> *My ass is going to be a mile wide come February if I'm not careful*..


I've heard it said that the bigger the cushion, the better the pushin. Of course, I can't verify that.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to make a beef and pepper stir fry with sesame noodles, and some honey bbq wings.


----------



## JEV

Well, I won the argument today, and we're just having turkey rice soup from the freezer with fresh Italian bread & butter and a tossed salad. No heavy cooking for this guy today. I did pull out a nice bottom round roast from the freezer, and I'll cook that on Monday in the crock pot with root veggies.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got 2 small boneless pork loin pieces cooking in the crockpot waiting for sauerkraut.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't have room for the wings after all..

Voila!
I ADORE Peep's Sesame Noodles
They are going down really well with the stir fry..


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the wife just told me I put deer loin pieces in the crockpot so now I have to peel potatoes and carrots and eat after our tour of Christmas lights with the old neighbor lady.


----------



## pirate_girl

After eating all this I am making a Hydrox Cookie Cake ..geez, don't know if I'll be in the mood to look at, never mind make anything else lol


----------



## JEV

Another day without work, so Mama benefits again by having dinner ready when she got home. I had a bottom round roast that I pan seared then put in the oven for 3-1/2 hours with onions, celery and carrots. I then made homemade egg spaetzle that I tossed with bacon and onions caramelized  in bacon fat, then topped with pan gravy made with red wine and beef stock. Some fresh steamed broccoli and cauliflower tossed in butter and garlic. Christmas cookies for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ham steak brushed with a small mixture of apple juice, brown sugar, and maraschino cherry juice- lima beans seasoned with a little bacon grease and rice ..  Frank's hot sauce for some heat..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bar b Que spare ribs with beans 
 OMG ! I might as well be grunting ! I made a pig of myself .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Bar b Que spare ribs with beans
> OMG ! I might as well be grunting ! I made a pig of myself .



So did I.
Where's your dinnah pic?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> So did I.
> Where's your dinnah pic?


 

 In my belly ...... Where's yours ?


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> So did I.
> Where's your dinnah pic?


He ate it too.  Geez Al, now I'm hungry again.


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> *Ham steak brushed with a small mixture of apple juice, brown sugar, and maraschino cherry juice*- lima beans seasoned with a little bacon grease and rice ..  Frank's hot sauce for some heat..
> 
> View attachment 50695



How did the ham come out?


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> In my belly ...... Where's yours ?


I'll let you know tomorrow morning if it all came out ok.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> How did the ham come out?


It was good.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow morning if it all came out ok.


 
 No Thanks . I hate shitty endings .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> No Thanks . I hate shitty endings .


I shit gold bars and diamonds.
Possibly, you could invest them.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I shit gold bars and diamonds.
> Possibly, you could invest them.


 
 No thanks . Thats what my ex wife said and it turned out to be bull shit !


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> No thanks . Thats what my ex wife said and it turned out to be bull shit !


Nighty Night Allen.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Nighty Night Allen.


 
 Sleep tight , little lady .
 sweet dreams .


----------



## loboloco

time for me to follow PG. Nite all.


----------



## BamsBBQ

it was

Spicy Thai Peanut Shrimp Egg Rolls


----------



## pirate_girl

Pizza roll stuffed with sausage,bacon, onions, garlic sauce and extra mooootsarella!

Thank you Suever's Drive thru.. .. didn't have to cook tonight!


----------



## JEV

I made Spaetzle-n-Cheese and added some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce to the remaining pot roast. Got 3 meal from that roast.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice Joe!

I had some bits off a cheese and vegetable tray with dip..
bruschetta
Turtle cake
Coffee
and later..
One giant margarita lol
A nice time was had by all 4 of us.


----------



## BamsBBQ

BBQ'd stuffed meatloaf


----------



## JEV

QUIT TORMENTING US, YOU CAD!


----------



## JackieBlue

BamsBBQ said:


> BBQ'd stuffed meatloaf



Mmmmm that looks yummy!!!


----------



## JEV

Busy day baking bread for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Sweet German Rye rolls, German Oatmeal Bread and Honey Whole Wheat rolls.
















Oh, and a pepperoni pizza with double cheese for a snack since the oven was already heated up.


----------



## BamsBBQ

i will trade some meatloaf for some pizza Joe


----------



## JEV

BamsBBQ said:


> i will trade some meatloaf for some pizza Joe


Deal!


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> BBQ'd stuffed meatloaf


This must be the thing you made in the tube?

Looks delicious Jeff!


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> This must be the thing you made in the tube?
> 
> Looks delicious Jeff!


 
yup...the thing in the tube was my stuffing..mushrooms,garlic,onions and cheese etc.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Busy day baking bread for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Sweet German Rye rolls, German Oatmeal Bread and Honey Whole Wheat rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and a pepperoni pizza with double cheese for a snack since the oven was already heated up.





I made a trip over to the assisted living center and helped myself to the salad bar.. then had some of Judy's awesome mexican lasagna (corn torts, canned chili, onions, peppers, cheese and more cheese) all scooped out in a flash hurry into a 2 oz medicine cup, and eaten with a plastic spoon.
Then there were the cookies, fudge, and rice krispie treats.. and a lot of coffee..


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> yup...the thing in the tube was my stuffing..mushrooms,garlic,onions and cheese etc.



You're a culinary genius I say!


----------



## Cowboy

I,m having a SPAM sandwich


----------



## Big Dog

BamsBBQ said:


> it was
> 
> Spicy Thai Peanut Shrimp Egg Rolls



Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mouth is slobbering' ........... Where do you live? Let me know next time you make this, I'm coming to visit!


----------



## Cowboy

Cowboy said:


> I,m having a SPAM sandwich


 
 I was bein a smartass when I posted this following a spam reply . But It got to sounding perty good to me so I had to fry me up some to have with my eggy,s


----------



## muleman RIP

But were you good and saved half of it for tomorrow? Or did you eat the whole darn can all by yourself? I have done both!


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> But were you good and saved half of it for tomorrow? Or did you eat the whole darn can all by yourself? I have done both!


  I used to never leave any leftovers , But I did this time because I fixed 6 eggy,s . I just couldn,t stand leavin a couple of eggy,s all by there self in the egg crate .


----------



## JEV

I freaking LOVE SPAM!!!!!






So do my girl friends down at the diner....


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy

Jeeze Joe , I,m sure glad I allready ate  .


----------



## JEV

I wanted to use up the rye sourdough starter, so I made these sandwich rolls with 2x the caraway seeds.











Just made a ham sandwich with one...mmm, mmm, good! (with my Eddie Muenster cheese)


----------



## pirate_girl

Stop it, you're making me hungry! LOL

Dinner? no idea.. whatever they're serving at work probably.

But, I am about to have some 3-way Cincinnati chili..or 4 if I feel like chopping an onion..


----------



## pirate_girl

ta da!
lunch! lol


----------



## JEV

I've always had a problem with spaghetti noodles and chili as a combination. I was raised on Chili Con Carne with no introduction of pasta of any sort. Plus, it was hearty with a good viscosity, unlike the runny sauce of Cincinnati chili. We ate it (and still do) with oyster crackers or fresh bread and butter...a simple, stick-to-your-ribs meal all by itself.

Many years ago Skyline Chili opened a store in Mentor, and closed it in 6 months. Too many folks didn't care for the product, and not enough became repeat customers to keep them open. Yours looks thicker than the traditional sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love Cincy chili!
The Skyline closest to me is still open and usually fairly busy.
What I just had for lunch is Skyline from the store.
I prefer my own homemade though 

We grew up having Mother put elbow macaroni in the chili.
When I make a proper pot of standard chili, there is no pasta of any sort to be found.


----------



## BamsBBQ

Q'd pizza turkey roll






Q'd turkey rolled with dressing and an apple/cranberry mixture


----------



## pirate_girl

Dang Jeff!
That is SWEET!

I had.. drum roll.....

Left overs from those who didn't work today- some of the staff were kind enough to bring some in!
Roast beef
Turkey
Dressing.. omg! the best I have ever had.
Scalloped oysters (had corn in it- THE bomb!)
.....and cookies. 
I snatched some to bring home with me lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

thanks PG..this was my first rolled in bacon turkey experiment.

i also tried a new take on my cranberry sauce..just traditional chunky cranberry sauce with granny smith apples that i diced and fried in butter with onions.

this is where the bacon weave went


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> thanks PG..this was my first rolled in bacon turkey experiment.
> 
> i also tried a new take on my cranberry sauce..just traditional chunky cranberry sauce with granny smith apples that i diced and fried in butter with onions.
> 
> *this is where the bacon weave went*



Aha!! I see it now.
Sorry, I was too busy looking at the stuffing lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

heres a better pic.lol


----------



## JackieBlue

That looks really good, but I can't even think about food right now.  So much food here today.


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> heres a better pic.lol




Holy you-know-what!


----------



## BamsBBQ

i think i realized after almost 35 years cooking today that i like cooking better than eating..lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

leftovers of course..lol


----------



## JEV

BamsBBQ said:


> i think i realized after almost 35 years cooking today that i like cooking better than eating..lol


 I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had egg rolls and hot and sour soup from my trusty buddy Jing Fong.
Tomorrow, I cook!


----------



## pirate_girl

A garlic and herb stuffed turkey burger, topped with cheese, onion and honey Dijon mustard.
.. and two red taters.. crash hot style..


----------



## JEV

Homemade spaetzle, spaghetti sauce and mini meatballs. Mama ain't here so I made sure I'm eating healthy. Oh, and a couple of slices of my Italian bread with butter. Life is good.


----------



## JEV

Me and DW will be staying one more night with the kids & grandbaby.  We had a late start today (baby girl stayed up til 4 this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  with me cooking breakfast 4 times. What a circus. I went shopping and  came back to make Pasta E Fagioli, baguettes, honey whole wheat bread  and pork roast dinner. It all turned out great with the whole wheat  getting sliced and bagged around 10 tonight.
















Too tired to process the wheat bread pic. Everything's cleaned up, so I think it's time for the cook to have a cocktail.


----------



## BamsBBQ

biscuits & gravy


----------



## DaveNay

Nothing.

I had a huge plate of Angel Hair pasta with my home made spaghetti sauce (my grandma's recipe) with garlic bread and coleslaw.

And two big glasses of ice cold whole milk (I always have milk with spaghetti).


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I had a huge plate of Angel Hair pasta with my home made spaghetti sauce (my grandma's recipe) with garlic bread and coleslaw.
> 
> And two big glasses of ice cold whole milk (I always have milk with spaghetti).



That was nothing?
Sounds good to me Dave. 

I had leftovers from yesterday.
Roast pork and a deconstruction of bubble and squeak.. because I'm a rebel 
Traditionally, I always made it with mashed potatoes, but yesterday I didn't. It reheated well in a hot dry skillet.


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> That was nothing?
> Sounds good to me Dave.



I forgot to mention that was what I had for a late lunch.

I did finally get a little hungry and just ate a PB&J sandwich.


----------



## JackieBlue

DaveNay said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I had a huge plate of Angel Hair pasta with my home made spaghetti sauce (my grandma's recipe) with garlic bread and coleslaw.
> 
> And two big glasses of ice cold whole milk (I always have milk with spaghetti).



I always have milk with pasta too.  Has to be ice cold.  But mine is skim.


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> I forgot to mention that was what I had for a late lunch.
> 
> I did finally get a little hungry and just ate a PB&J sandwich.



Makes sense now.


----------



## Cowboy

JEV said:


> Homemade spaetzle, spaghetti sauce and mini meatballs. Mama ain't here so I made sure I'm eating healthy. Oh, and a couple of slices of my Italian bread with butter. Life is good.


 
Never heard of spaetzle , Gota recipe Jev ? Looks perty tasty


----------



## Cowboy

All Ya'lls food looks mighty tasty . I allways forget to take pics untill its to late , We had smoked salmon , bakers smothered in mushroom sauce and linquini on the side . Actually looked as good as it tasted for once .


----------



## JackieBlue

Cowboy said:


> Never heard of spaetzle , Gota recipe Jev ? Looks perty tasty



Spaetzle is German.

http://www.aaltonet.com/spaetzle/spaetzle.html


----------



## JEV

Cowboy said:


> Never heard of spaetzle , Gota recipe Jev ? Looks perty tasty



*Spaetzle Batter Recipe*
Serves two adults

Fill a 3-5 qt stock pot with salted water and bring to a boil.

*Ingredients*
1 Cup of All Purpose flour (Bread Flour if you want chewy spaetzle)
1 Large egg
1 Pinch salt
1 t Basil (optional)
1 T Olive oil
1/4 C cold water +/-

This will yield 12 1/2 oz. of spaetzle noodles (I weighed it) which is about enough as a side dish for 2 adults. Double as needed.

*Directions*
In a 2 qt or larger bowl mix flour & salt (and optional basil at this time) to combine, then make a well in the center of the flour.

Add the egg and olive oil into the well, and combine them using a fork,  pulling in a little flour at a time into the liquid until the fork is  overwhelmed, then switch to a spatula. Add water as needed until all  flour is combined and you have a batter that is not loose, but not to  stiff either. The batter should drop off the spatula and not stick to  it, and is now ready to use.

I like to spoon the finished spaetzle into ice cold water to stop the cooking process, then rinse and store them in the fridge after tossing them in a little bit of olive oil to keep them from sticking to themselves.

Here's a video showing how to cook them them the old school way.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8brHIfPrnE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Spaetzle 101[/ame]

Here is a video using a machine that you can buy online. The batter must be wetter when using this machine so it can flow into the holes. Just add some more water to get it to the consistency shown in the video.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwcU80lKkzQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Making Spaetzle Take Two[/ame]

If you have a food mill with holes at least 1/4" you can also use that. Smaller holes make it touch to push the dough through. I have a flat grater that I have used on the non-cutting side with a small bowl scraper, and it worked great. The holes are about 5/16".


----------



## Cowboy

JackieBlue said:


> Spaetzle is German.
> 
> http://www.aaltonet.com/spaetzle/spaetzle.html


 
Thankyou Jackie , My Dad was german which surprises me I had never heard of it before . 




JEV said:


> *Spaetzle Batter Recipe*
> Serves two adults
> 
> Fill a 3-5 qt stock pot with salted water and bring to a boil.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 1 Cup of All Purpose flour (Bread Flour if you want chewy spaetzle)
> 1 Large egg
> 1 Pinch salt
> 1 t Basil (optional)
> 1 T Olive oil
> 1/4 C cold water +/-
> 
> This will yield 12 1/2 oz. of spaetzle noodles (I weighed it) which is about enough as a side dish for 2 adults. Double as needed.
> 
> *Directions*
> In a 2 qt or larger bowl mix flour & salt (and optional basil at this time) to combine, then make a well in the center of the flour.
> 
> Add the egg and olive oil into the well, and combine them using a fork, pulling in a little flour at a time into the liquid until the fork is overwhelmed, then switch to a spatula. Add water as needed until all flour is combined and you have a batter that is not loose, but not to stiff either. The batter should drop off the spatula and not stick to it, and is now ready to use.
> 
> I like to spoon the finished spaetzle into ice cold water to stop the cooking process, then rinse and store them in the fridge after tossing them in a little bit of olive oil to keep them from sticking to themselves.
> 
> Here's a video showing how to cook them them the old school way.
> 
> YouTube - Spaetzle 101
> 
> Here is a video using a machine that you can buy online. The batter must be wetter when using this machine so it can flow into the holes. Just add some more water to get it to the consistency shown in the video.
> 
> YouTube - Making Spaetzle Take Two


 

 Jev once again YouDa Man . Thanks for the recipe as well as the vids . I knew I could google it , but I wanted to here it from favorite chef . 

 And no I aint suckin up for you to send me any of your pastrys , I have ran out of body parts to remove


----------



## JEV

Cowboy said:


> Thankyou Jackie , My Dad was german which surprises me I had never heard of it before .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jev once again YouDa Man . Thanks for the recipe as well as the vids . I knew I could google it , but I wanted to here it from favorite chef .
> 
> And no I aint suckin up for you to send me any of your pastrys , *I have ran out of body parts to remove*


 Enjoy. Here's another video that is really worth watching. It's in German with english subtitles, and shows two methods for cooking the spaetzle and another way of preparing the dough.


----------



## BamsBBQ

a bowl of Texas Red...just a one alarm bowl


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Jeff.
I had some of Joec's leftover sloppy joes, only I added cheese to the sandwich and it was delicious. Got more left to take to work with me tomorrow too. 
Had some tater tots with it.


----------



## BamsBBQ

chili cheese frito burritos

had one for lunch and just ate two more as a snack..lol


----------



## JackieBlue

Pic is a little blurry and it's just a simple meal.  Thought I would share though.  Chicken marinaded with Caribbean Jerk, sauteed peppers, onions and mushrooms, multi grain rice with vegetables and fresh string beans with garlic.


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Pic is a little blurry and it's just a simple meal. Thought I would share though. Chicken marinaded with Caribbean Jerk, sauteed peppers, onions and mushrooms, multi grain rice with vegetables and fresh string beans with garlic.


 
she can cook too !


----------



## JEV

Thanks for contributing, Jackie. Stay away from the gin next time you want to photograph your food. Just kidding.

Tonight I made a meatloaf topped with ketchup, brown sugar and bacon, along with riced potatoes and broccoli. 






I also just pulled 6 pints of my spaghetti sauce from the water canner. Trying to store it this way because the sauce takes up   too much space in the freezer, which has limited space. Since was the first time doing this, I learned that I'll make a double batch of sauce next time because of the time commitment. Getting all that canning stuff setup takes time, so you might as well put up lot of sauce rather than a little bit.


----------



## DaveNay

JEV said:


> I also just pulled 6 pints of my spaghetti sauce from the water canner.



I thought spaghetti sauce needed a pressure canner?


----------



## JEV

DaveNay said:


> I thought spaghetti sauce needed a pressure canner?


Nope, All the acid in the tomatoes preclude the pressure canner. Same with pickles. Google it.


----------



## DaveNay

JEV said:


> Nope, All the acid in the tomatoes preclude the pressure canner. Same with pickles. Google it.



I just did. 

If you have meat in your sauce, it needs to be pressure canned.


----------



## snow dog

JEV said:


> Nope, All the acid in the tomatoes preclude the pressure canner. Same with pickles. Google it.


 


DaveNay said:


> I just did.
> 
> If you have meat in your sauce, it needs to be pressure canned.


 


How sick can we get


----------



## JEV

snow dog said:


> How sick can we get


 I cook with my clothes on so I don't get my meat in my sauce.

You are one sick dog...


----------



## JEV

DaveNay said:


> I just did.
> 
> If you have meat in your sauce, it needs to be pressure canned.


Right. I just put a post on my facebook page seeing if any of my peeps have a pressure canner they want to sell/give away so I can make sauce with Italian sausage in it or make marinara sauce.


----------



## DaveNay

JEV said:


> Right. I just put a post on my facebook page seeing if any of my peeps have a pressure canner they want to sell/give away so I can make sauce with Italian sausage in it or make marinara sauce.



I've been looking at this one....$$$$$






[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004S88Z/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0000BYCFU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HNABN85K5AVEDGWXZ0T"]Amazon.com: All American 921 All-American 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> she can cook too !







JEV said:


> Thanks for contributing, Jackie. Stay away from the gin next time you want to photograph your food. Just kidding.
> 
> Tonight I made a meatloaf topped with ketchup, brown sugar and bacon, along with riced potatoes and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just pulled 6 pints of my spaghetti sauce from the water canner. Trying to store it this way because the sauce takes up   too much space in the freezer, which has limited space. Since was the first time doing this, I learned that I'll make a double batch of sauce next time because of the time commitment. Getting all that canning stuff setup takes time, so you might as well put up lot of sauce rather than a little bit.




I know!  By the time I realized how blurry it was, the plate was all cleaned off so I couldn't take another.

Your dinner looks delicious as always!


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Pic is a little blurry and it's just a simple meal.  Thought I would share though.  Chicken marinaded with Caribbean Jerk, sauteed peppers, onions and mushrooms, multi grain rice with vegetables and fresh string beans with garlic.


 looks good Jax!


----------



## pirate_girl

pan fried fish and salad...


----------



## JackieBlue

Crappy camera phone pic again.  London Broil with sauteed onions, fresh asparagus, broccoli and cauliflower, pierogies and spinach salad with tomato  and cucumber (not pictured...LOL)


----------



## pirate_girl

That's beautiful Jax, and I love that plate!


----------



## pirate_girl

Jackie, you have a way with food and plating it.
I think you should join Doc's cooking forum too.


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> That's beautiful Jax, and I love that plate!



Thanks.  My Christmas plates.  It's got a snowman under the food.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks.  My Christmas plates.  It's got a snowman under the food.




http://netcookingtalk.com/


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> http://netcookingtalk.com/



Thanks!  I didn't even realize that was there.  I'm sure it's one of the forums in the banner?  Silly me.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks!  I didn't even realize that was there.  I'm sure it's one of the forums in the banner?  Silly me.


Yup!
Why don't you come on over?


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Yup!
> Why don't you come on over?



I will!  Thanks!  I'm not a gourmet cook, but I get by.  Plus I like to try new things.  Get bored of the same ol', same ol'.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> I will!  Thanks!  I'm not a gourmet cook, but I get by.  Plus I like to try new things.  Get bored of the same ol', same ol'.


You don't have to be a gourmet cook, just enjoy food talk and have fun.


----------



## JEV

JackieBlue said:


> I will!  Thanks!  I'm not a gourmet cook, but I get by.  Plus I like to try new things.  Get bored of the same ol', same ol'.


Lots of folks were just mediocre cooks when they joined NCT, and have improved dramatically by learning new recipes and techniques. They need some newbies over there to mentor.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Lots of folks were just mediocre cooks when they joined NCT, and have improved dramatically by learning new recipes and techniques. They need some newbies over there to mentor.


Mentor?
No, we want some new members period.
Good ones..


----------



## pirate_girl

chicken cutlet with chicken gravy, rice and corn.


----------



## JEV

Fettuccine Alfredo with fresh made whole wheat basil egg noodles and pan fried chicken breast. Had a very nice salad as well, and a scoop of ice cream for dessert. It's all gone! LOL


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> Mentor?
> No, we want some new members period.
> Good ones..



My cooking skills; if I microwave something I know in 5 minutes if we're eating out rather than having to wait almost an hour if I use the oven.


----------



## Dargo

JEV said:


> Fettuccine Alfredo with fresh made whole wheat basil egg noodles and pan fried chicken breast. Had a very nice salad as well, and a scoop of ice cream for dessert. It's all gone! LOL



I'm honestly very impressed.  Seriously.  A great looking meal right down to the presentation.  Every thought about trying out for "Hell's Kitchen"?  I'm learning more all the time that there is a certain art to cooking and actually preparing a meal.  If I applied to "Hell's Kitchen", all they'd do would be to tell me to get the hell out of the kitchen!

Great looking meal!


----------



## JEV

Dargo said:


> I'm honestly very impressed.  Seriously.  A great looking meal right down to the presentation.  Every thought about trying out for "Hell's Kitchen"?  I'm learning more all the time that there is a certain art to cooking and actually preparing a meal.  If I applied to "Hell's Kitchen", all they'd do would be to tell me to get the hell out of the kitchen!
> 
> Great looking meal!


You would be surprised at how simple each of the items for this meal were to make. As PG said, a place like NetCookingTalk.com is where you learn the techniques to produce meals like this on a regular basis. No, it does not come overnight, but if you go into it with an attitude that you can learn to make delicious food that also presents well, your chances of success increase dramatically. Just remove "I can't" from your internal dictionary, and you're half way there.

Here's another tip...utilize the millions of free online videos that teach you how to make almost anything you can think of. Check this out to learn how to make Fettuccine Alfredo.

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-fettuccine-alfredo

Here's a video on how to make the fettuccine noodles from scratch...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFQG0pIE2yk"]YouTube        - Homemade Pasta Dough a la Uncle Bill[/ame]


----------



## Erik

had a pan fried (in butter) extra thick pork chop.  (I love my cast iron skillet)
about halfway through cooking, i added 1 small white onion, diced.
when the chops were done, they came out of the pan, and I added 1 more tablespoon butter, 1 tsp garlic paste, and a heaping cup or so of thawed calamari.  
Cooked on medium for 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.
after dishing up he calamari & onions, I added 2 tablespoons asian style coarse ground garlic chili paste/sauce.  (comes in a jar, made with sriracha peppers)

my sinuses are now clear, but lordy was it tasty!


----------



## DaveNay

A bowl of homemade chili from the freezer.


----------



## DaveNay

DaveNay said:


> A bowl of homemade chili from the freezer.



Now enjoying a nice cold homebrew beer.


----------



## muleman RIP

DaveNay said:


> Now enjoying a nice cold homebrew beer.


And the next course will be echos and odors!


----------



## DaveNay

muleman said:


> And the next course will be echos and odors!



The next course will probably be something you haven't tasted in decades.


----------



## muleman RIP

DaveNay said:


> The next course will probably be something you haven't tasted in decades.


I ain't that old!


----------



## BamsBBQ

i made this all with PG in mind...whats good with pork? more pork...lol

abt's





my version of Scottish eggs... eggs wrapped with sausage,wrapped in bacon and put onto the smoker





this is when my camera died and had to use my phone for pics.

ribs


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeff,
I want to marry you.
Signed,
The Hungry Pirate/ Ex Veghead
those are some gawjus turds, ribs and q'd smoked things.
BACON! LOL
You are responsible for this, you know that right?


----------



## BamsBBQ

are you proposing to me?

as long as you wear that same outfit like in your avatar..lol

and yes i know i am responsible for your bacon dreams..lol



pirate_girl said:


> Jeff,
> I want to marry you.
> Signed,
> The Hungry Pirate/ Ex Veghead
> those are some gawjus turds, ribs and q'd smoked things.
> BACON! LOL
> You are responsible for this, you know that right?


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> are you proposing to me?
> 
> and yes i know i am responsible for your bacon dreams..lol




YOU have deflowered me from eating like a rabbit.
Because of you and your ways with the bacon, I can humbly and righteously declare myself off the wagon 4evah!


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> YOU have deflowered me from eating like a rabbit.
> Because of you and your ways with the bacon, I can humbly and righteously declare myself off the wagon 4evah!


 
good...one down..a lifetime to convert so many more...welcome to the dark side...we have bacon.


----------



## JEV

Well, Bam's Ravioli Lasagna has intrigued me since seeing it, so today  is the day. I started by making up some Italian bread so we can have something to sop up the leftover sauce...






When I opened the freezer, I realized I didn't have enough raviolis, so I started making a batch when our son and his girl friend said they wanted to learn how to make them. I made the first dozen, then they took over and made the next 4 dozen. The apple didn't fall fare from the tree, because they took over and all I did was snap pictures...





















I cooked up some Italian sweet sausage, lean ground beef and 1/2 C of diced sweet onions. In a 9x13 glass casserole dish, I layered sauce, ravioli (24 pieces), meat, sauce, Mozzarella cheese, Parmesan cheese,  2nd layer of ravioli (24 more), remainder of the meat, more sauce and lots of mozzarella. It's now in the oven for 40-50 minutes at 350F.


----------



## BamsBBQ

i hope you enjoy them Joe...they look great so far


----------



## JEV

BamsBBQ said:


> i hope you enjoy them Joe...they look great so far








The family has a message for you Jeff...


_*"It's a keeper."*_


----------



## BamsBBQ

i am so glad they liked it...



JEV said:


> The family has a message for you Jeff...
> 
> 
> _*"It's a keeper."*_


----------



## JackieBlue

Balsamic Chicken over whole wheat pasta:


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> Balsamic Chicken over whole wheat pasta:


 
Will you share the recipes?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha!

and it was freaking delicious!
*Peep's Hot dogs with tomatoes & onions*

*Ingredients* 

1 lb Hot dogs (≈ 16 oz)
1 large onion (≈ 8 oz)
1 stick butter (≈ 4 oz)
1 (6 oz) can tomato paste
1 cup water (≈ 8 oz) 
1/2 cup burgundy wine (≈ 4 oz)
Ground peppercorns
Ground red pepper flakes
Sea salt - ONLY if necessary
*Preparation *

Slice hot dogs into thin coins
Slice onions thin
Place butter, onions & hot dogs in pan
Sauté till the hot dogs puff up and onions are soft
Add tomato paste and stir well to break up paste
Add water and wine; stir well
Bring to boil for 2 minutes; lower to a simmer for 10 minutes or until flavor melds and hot dogs take on the other flavors.
Taste and season with ground peppercorns, ground red pepper flakes (salt if needed)


----------



## pirate_girl

https://www.seriouslysmoked.com/most-influential-articles-from-globalgourmet/

​


----------



## JEV

Had a busy day making a double recipe of spaghetti sauce and bottled it for storage in the pantry...\






Then took a pot roast, seasoned and pan seared it, then put in the oven  with potatoes, onions & carrots. Didn't have time for a picture as  we wolfed it down and both headed in different directions. Here's a file  copy of what it looked like.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice sauce and roast dinner Joe.


----------



## fuzznutz

kraut and brats no pics but definately one of my favorite foods only problem is the after effects of gas that will clear a room


----------



## CityGirl

Kentucky Chili.

*Kentucky Chili*
adapted from "Come Cook With Us"

1 lb. hamburger 
1 large onion, chopped (approx. 2 cups) 
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 15-oz. can diced tomatoes
1 46-oz. can tomato juice
2 15.5-oz. cans red beans (I use chili beans)
2 Tablespoons chili powder
4 bay leaves
4 whole cloves
3 qts. water
½ lb. spaghetti, broken

Brown the hamburger, onions and garlic in a large soup pot or dutch oven.

Add remaining ingredeints, except for the spaghetti. Bring to a boil and simmer at least 15 minutes but up to two hours.

Add spaghetti. Cook until spaghetti is tender.





1 lb. hamburger 
1 large onion, chopped (approx. 2 cups) 
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 15-oz. can diced tomatoes
1 46-oz. can tomato juice
2 15.5-oz. cans red beans (I use chili beans)
2 Tablespoons chili powder
4 bay leaves
4 whole cloves
3 qts. water
½ lb. spaghetti, broken

Brown the hamburger, onions and garlic in a large soup pot or dutch oven.

Add remaining ingredeints, except for the spaghetti. Bring to a boil and simmer at least 15 minutes but up to two hours.

Add spaghetti. Cook until spaghetti is tender.

Most folks don't equate pasta and chili but it is good. I don't add the cloves or the extra water. I cook the pasta separate and dish it into the bowls and put the chili over it. I don't like the noodles to absorb all the water. It is a hearty soup for a cold day. Add more carbs by crushing up saltines in the soup....that is what my dad does. He is from Louisville and this is how my grandmother made KY Chili.


----------



## JEV

Beef stir-fry with pork fried rice.


----------



## JEV

Oven roasted chicken with candied carrots and mashed potatoes with   butter, sour cream, Parmesan cheese and basil. Cranberry relish on the   side and ice cream sandwiches for dessert.











The wife wanted the carrots from the mirepoix, so I ate all the candied carrots.


----------



## JEV

I made up some fresh angel hair whole wheat pasta with my sauce and some sweet Italian sausage.
















I also made my cupcakes for tomorrow's event.











Here's the first batch of Lavash crackers that I made for tomorrow  night's event. I have another sheet pan of them in the oven, and DW is  making a tomato-herb dip to go with. I put all sorts of salt, seeds,  herbs, spices ont eh crackers, and made the dough with 1/3 white, 1/3  rye and 1/3 wheat flour. Very good flavor.


----------



## pirate_girl

A Cuban shrimp dish.
Found out I didn't have enough rice to make the original recipe, so said to hell with it and carried on anyhow, midway through the onion and pepper saute step.
Used some bread for dipping and enjoyed sucking the shrimp off the tails.


----------



## pirate_girl

Creamy Mustard Pork Chops

http://hunwhatsfordinner.blogspot.com/2010/04/this-recipe-is-from-campbells-kitchen.html

Or was my case, pork steaks.

I used two large ones in place of the chops.
First two pics are my dinner, the last one is the one I plated for my adopted Grandma who lives across the street... she liked it.


----------



## JEV

I had some meat scraps left over after boning out a pork shoulder and packaging it into 3 smaller roasts me and the Mrs., so I thin sliced the scraps, drowned them in Teriyaki sauce and ginger, and turned them into stir fry with some thin sliced veggies and fried rice. Made enough for lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

No pics cause I ate them too quick but we just had smoked pork chops baked in the oven with mac and cheese and fresh baked rolls. Had some home made apple sauce for desert! Them smoked chops are great!


----------



## JEV

DAMN! This is even better today than it was yesterday. I'm going to have to remember that for next time.


----------



## JEV

I feel like a food posting whore. I think I'll back off for awhile after tonight and let y'all catch up.

Even though this is a repeat meal from a couple of weeks ago, it was  still very good. A half batch of baguettes with Sirloin beef tips in red wine/chicken broth sauce with  mire poix, over homemade semolina fettuccine that I made last night. The  baguettes came out great, and DW even had two slices with dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Excellent!!


----------



## SShepherd

pinto beans, cornbread, green onions and smoked sausage


----------



## JEV

I made a mini version of Bam's Lazy Man's Lasagna, and had some homemade  baguettes from yesterday to go with it. Me and the Mrs were just  saying, this recipe is easier and just as good (or better) as making the  old style lasagna, with half the work. I made this batch in a 6x6  Corningware dish, with my whole wheat & basil 5-cheese ravioli,  along with my homemade Italian sausage and homemade spaghetti sauce (1  pint for this size dish).

Coat bottom of dish with sauce and first layer of ravioli






Over the ravioli put a layer of cooked Italian sausage, sauce and Mozzarella cheese.






Time for the next layer of ravioli...






Finally, top with a layer of cooked sausage, sauce and cheese (I used  Mozzarella & Provolone for the topping, and pop in the oven for 40  minutes at 350F.
















It's a sensual experience of textures in this dish from the hot, stringy  Mozzarella and Provolone cheeses and the chewy Italian sausage, then  you get a burst of flavor when you bite through the skin of the ravioli  and get that creamy gush of 5 different cheeses, all in a chunky tomato  sauce with vibrant Italian seasonings. I'm ready for a smoke and a nap.


----------



## BamsBBQ

looking good Joe... this is a staple for me...so easy,quick and great flavors. like you said with half the work


----------



## JEV

BamsBBQ said:


> looking good Joe... this is a staple for me...so easy,quick and great flavors. like you said with half the work


The most time consuming part is cooking the sausage. I thought of making sausage ravioli so I could make one layer of cheese and one layer of meat ravioli, and avoid cooking the sausage. It literally takes less than 10 minutes to have this ready for the oven w/o the meat.


----------



## BamsBBQ

and BTW Joe you're not allowed to quit posting food pron...i am living and drooling over your pictures....i am on the road working right now and cannot cook right now 

keep them coming..lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Korean Gut Churi Kimchi
김칫국; kimchiguk

Over thin noodles-





Good to the last drop!


----------



## JEV

A favorite in our house, as with many other Americans, but with a twist. Meat Loaf, Candied carrots, Panko & herb tossed pan fried potatoes and quick brown gravy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn Joe, that looks good.
I had a Filet-o-Fish and a vanilla shake.
Sigh..


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Damn Joe, that looks good.
> I had a Filet-o-Fish and a vanilla shake.
> Sigh..


Did you run out of leftovers to take to work? Stay away from McDonalds, there's too much shit in it that we can't pronounce and don't know just HOW it's going to kill is. Just look at what's in the bun wrapped around that piece of fish...

Big Mac® Bun:
Enriched flour (bleached wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid, enzymes), water, high fructose corn syrup,
sugar, soybean oil and/or partially hydrogenated soybean oil, contains 2% or less of the following: salt, calcium sulfate, calcium carbonate, wheat gluten, ammonium
sulfate, ammonium chloride, dough conditioners (sodium stearoyl lactylate, datem, ascorbic acid, azodicarbonamide, mono- and diglycerides, ethoxylated
monoglycerides, monocalcium phosphate, enzymes, guar gum, calcium peroxide, soy flour), calcium propionate and sodium propionate (preservatives), soy lecithin,
sesame seed.









Doughy Joey's Buns

*Ingredients:*

1/2C (4 oz.)  milk
3          tablespoons sugar
2          teaspoons salt
3          tablespoons butter or margarine
2       (1/4 ounce) packages active dry yeast or 2 teaspoons Instant Yeast (.34 oz.)
1-1/2          C (12 oz.) warm water (105F to 110F)
5-6          C (1# 13 oz.) Unbleached bread flour










The $64 question is...."_Whose buns would you rather have in your hands?_"


----------



## pirate_girl

Answer:
I'd rather have your buns 

Yeah, I know Mac and Don's Supper Club is shite, but it's my go-to when I haven't packed any leftovers, which I should have today.

Shoulda had my veggie soup and crackers in the brown bag.
I'll do that tomorrow, Master Baker.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Answer:
> I'd rather have your buns
> 
> Yeah, I know Mac and Don's Supper Club is shite, but it's my go-to when I haven't packed any leftovers, which I should have today.
> 
> Shoulda had my veggie soup and crackers in the brown bag.
> I'll do that tomorrow, Master Baker.


You're welcome. Just watching out for ya.


----------



## JEV

This morning I made twice baked potatoes to go with the Porterhouse   steak. The Mrs. doesn't like sweet taters, so I made her a russet. From the   Porterhouse Teh Mrs. got the fillet and I got the NY Strip. We both remarked   at how good this steak was, as it was Angus and came from Wal-Mart meat   counter. I'll buy there again,


----------



## JackieBlue

Yummy!  Oh and JoEV, you know we all think your buns are the best!


----------



## muleman RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Yummy!  Oh and JoEV, you know we all think your buns are the best!


We have not seen yours to compare with his.


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> We have not seen yours to compare with his.



Come to Jersey and then I'll show you my buns.


----------



## ki0ho

JackieBlue said:


> Come to Jersey and then I'll show you my buns.


 

DAM.../.........How I wish I was 40 years younger....and single  your door bell would be ringing soon      awww how life is waisted on the youth


----------



## JEV

Do you guys know that Coumadin and Viagra don't mix? Always check with your doctor to see if you are healthy enough for sex.  It's pretty hard to compete with my buns...especially my "Sticky Buns."


----------



## rlk

JEV said:


> This morning I made twice baked potatoes to go with the Porterhouse   steak. The Mrs. doesn't like sweet taters, so I made her a russet.



Jev, can you share your recipe for your twice baked potatoes?  

Do you fix sweet potatoes in the picture just like your twice baded potatoes?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## JEV

rlk said:


> Jev, can you share your recipe for your twice baked potatoes?
> 
> Do you fix sweet potatoes in the picture just like your twice baded potatoes?
> 
> Thanks, Bob


I don't have a recipe, but here's what I did. Scrub potatoes to remove all dirt, then bake till fully cooked (350F for 1 hr. for starters). Cut potatoes in half lengthwise,and scrape out innards leaving a bit near the skin for stability. You won't have much luck with stability with the sweet potato because of its thin skin, but you can shape them later on.

Put all the innards through a potato ricer, then mix in butter, sour cream, salt, pepper and garlic powder. Don't over season, but a hint of each spice is a nice flavor.  Whip the potatoes with a hand held mixer or masher until smooth. Spoon the mixture back into the skins, top with shredded sharp cheddar cheese (or cheese of your choice), then put under the broiler to heat up and brown the tops. I made these in the morning and put them in the fridge all day, then the toaster oven on 375 for 20 minutes. Just make sure to watch them so they don't burn.

Enjoy


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Answer:
> I'd rather have your buns
> 
> Yeah, I know Mac and Don's Supper Club is shite, but it's my go-to when I haven't packed any leftovers, which I should have today.


 
i feel yah PG...Mac is right next too my hotel, along with a "chinese" place which i have over done it on...next to that is a Caesars Pizza  and a Subway..

well the subway really blows here, the Caesars well its chain pizza and i got food poisoning last week by something i ate from Publix "freshly made" counter...

so Mac's it has been for me as well..lol


----------



## rlk

JEV said:


> I don't have a recipe, but here's what I did. Scrub potatoes to remove all dirt, then bake till fully cooked (350F for 1 hr. for starters). Cut potatoes in half lengthwise,and scrape out innards leaving a bit near the skin for stability. You won't have much luck with stability with the sweet potato because of its thin skin, but you can shape them later on.
> 
> Put all the innards through a potato ricer, then mix in butter, sour cream, salt, pepper and garlic powder. Don't over season, but a hint of each spice is a nice flavor.  Whip the potatoes with a hand held mixer or masher until smooth. Spoon the mixture back into the skins, top with shredded sharp cheddar cheese (or cheese of your choice), then put under the broiler to heat up and brown the tops. I made these in the morning and put them in the fridge all day, then the toaster oven on 375 for 20 minutes. Just make sure to watch them so they don't burn. Enjoy



So your sweet potatoes were done exactly the same way as the other potatoes.  Interesting.  I can't wait to try sweet potatoes like that.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## DaveNay

Simple fare tonight....just an egg salad sandwich.

With BACON!


----------



## pirate_girl

Something called Million Dollar Spaghetti..
It was delicious and very simple to make.
The recipe is on the net, you can used a prepared jarred sauce or like I did, fresh tomato sauce with diced tomatoes.


----------



## JEV

We had a great day in the kitchen cooking for our our son, his girl friend and a  priest friend who loves Hungarian cooking (no, I'm not Hungarian). I guess my Chicken Paprikash  was good, because he ate two HUGE portions. I also made 6 dozen  basil-whole wheat 4-cheese ravioli for a get-together this coming  weekend. Ravioli's go faster with two people.


----------



## pirate_girl

I guess I should have eaten leftover spaghetti, but I love to cook when I am off work.

Crab cakes, baked tater, and some okra, tomato and corn thing.


----------



## kitty

thanks PG now im hungry!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Hope!
Where ya been?


----------



## kitty

My boys have been keeping me busy! Matthew is going through the terrible twos! im lucky 2 get five min to myself


----------



## pirate_girl

I remember those days 
Nice to see you!


----------



## kitty

LOL ya they suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEV

Stuffed pork chops, Panko & herb crusted potatoes, broccoli for DW and skinny asparagus for me. Salads for both.


----------



## pirate_girl

Show off!

Here was mine, and I ain't posting it over there lol

 =


It was good though..
Mmmm Mmmmmm good!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I love the taste of that PG


----------



## mak2

I really like bean with bacon.

and Chicken Noodle mixed with cream of potato.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I love the taste of that PG


Me too Jerry.
Nice and smokey 
Forgot I even had it in the cupboard until I was looking for something else.


----------



## JEV

Had a 7pm appointment tonight so dinner was a fast one. Made up some homemade basil-parsley spaghetti noodles and heated up a pint of sauce and a bunch of my meatballs from the freezer. A quick salad and we called it dinner.


----------



## JEV

Self explanatory tonight...


----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> Show off!
> 
> Here was mine, and I ain't posting it over there lol
> 
> View attachment 51947 =View attachment 51948
> 
> 
> It was good though..
> Mmmm Mmmmmm good!


 

  Wow  nice buns  PG


----------



## pirate_girl

I done went 'suthern tonight.
Fried chicken gizzards, mashed taters and onion gravy and green beans with bacon and onions.
It was good y'all!! LOL


----------



## BamsBBQ

looks great...tonight its Dominos

there will be real food on the menu soon, suppose to be cold for the next few days so i get to cook



pirate_girl said:


> I done went 'suthern tonight.
> Fried chicken gizzards, mashed taters and onion gravy and green beans with bacon and onions.
> It was good y'all!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52036
> 
> 
> View attachment 52037


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> looks great...tonight its Dominos
> 
> there will be real food on the menu soon, suppose to be cold for the next few days so i get to cook


Don't feel bad Jeff..
That was from the Chik N House.

You didn't think I actually cooked that, did you? 
$4.99 + tax! lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

i had a similar menu yesterday in Rayne,LA
i stop at a little cajun place everytime i pass through LA
awesome little place 





pirate_girl said:


> Don't feel bad Jeff..
> That was from the Chik N House.
> 
> You didn't think I actually cooked that, did you?
> $4.99 + tax! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> i had a similar menu yesterday in Rayne,LA
> i stop at a little cajun place everytime i pass through LA
> awesome little place



This place is little, and yes.. it's awesome.
Used to be KFC.
It's got new owners now who are trying to do the KFC type thing.
They come close.
The coleslaw isn't the best.
They need to work on it.
Don't tell them I said that.


----------



## thcri RIP

Going to deep fry a turkey this afternoon.  This is my second attempt as the first was more or less a failure.  We got to eat turkey but my wife was turned off as she didn't think it was done.  I had a hard time keeping the grease hot with the propane tank sitting in a -10 degree day.  I even had a torch on the tank to keep the propane tank providing enough gas.  Today much warmer, propane tank has been sitting in the house all night and I have it rigged up to sit in a plastic tub so I can keep hot water over it.  So should have plenty of heat this time.

What is even greater about it is little Jonas will come out to our house for his first time.  So grandma and grandpa are pretty excited.  Then depending on how mom feels he will watch the Superbowl hopefully sitting on my lap.  Will try and take pictures as the day goes.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> Going to deep fry a turkey this afternoon.  This is my second attempt as the first was more or less a failure.  We got to eat turkey but my wife was turned off as she didn't think it was done.  I had a hard time keeping the grease hot with the propane tank sitting in a -10 degree day.  I even had a torch on the tank to keep the propane tank providing enough gas.  Today much warmer, propane tank has been sitting in the house all night and I have it rigged up to sit in a plastic tub so I can keep hot water over it.  So should have plenty of heat this time.
> 
> What is even greater about it is little Jonas will come out to our house for his first time.  So grandma and grandpa are pretty excited.  Then depending on how mom feels he will watch the Superbowl hopefully sitting on my lap.  Will try and take pictures as the day goes.



Propane boils at -47F, unless your tank is near empty you shouldn't have any issues unless you blast with about 35psi .......... 

Yes folks that propane tanks is always bubbling on the back porch ...... unless it's 47 below .........


----------



## JEV

OUR DINNER THREAD HAS BEEN SPAMMED! Bad Dog.


----------



## JEV

We have regained our dinner thread thanks to diligent mods. Pineapple Teriyaki pork stir fry with fresh veggies, vegetable fried rice and salad of Romain hearts, tomatoes, red onions and croutons. Pretty darn tasty.


----------



## JackieBlue

I made chicken picata tonight.  No pics, but boy was it good!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I made chicken picata tonight. No pics, but boy was it good!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

Chicken Poblano Soup with Cilantro Jalapeno Dumplings
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 cups chicken broth
1 chicken carcass
2 sprigs fresh thyme
1 bay leaf
4 poblano peppers, seeded and roughly chopped
1 jalapeno seeded and halved
salt and pepper
1 T butter
1 onion, chopped
3 celery stalks, chopped
3 carrots, chopped
2 parsnips, chopped
2 cups cooked, chopped chicken
DUMPLINGS:
1/2 cup buttermilk
3 jalapenos, chopped roughly
1 cup flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
3 T minced cilantro, plus extra for garnish
1/2 tsp pepper
2 T cold unsalted butter, cut into pieces​ 

In a large, heavy duty pot over med high heat, add chicken broth, carcass, thyme, bay leaf, poblanos, jalapenos, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, and let simmer for 30 min. ​ 
Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan over med heat, melt butter, add onion, celery, carrots and parsnips. Saute until tender about 10 min.​ 
When the stock is cooked, remove bones, thyme, bay leaf and discard. Add 1/2 cup of sauteed vegetables. Carefully puree the soup. Add remaining veggies and cooked chicken. Bring soup to a steady simmer​ 
DUMPLINGS​ 
In a large bowl, sift flour baking soda and salt. Add cilantro, pepper and butter; combine so all butter is incorporated. Stir in buttermilk to form a soft dough,. Drop small spoonfuls of dough into lighly simmering broth, spacing evenly. Cover, and simmer until dumplings are firm about 6 min. Garnish with cilantro ​ 

Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/m...TRO-JALAPENO-DUMPLINGS-50054277#ixzz1DUo36iR2​ 
That oughta warm us up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## JackieBlue

That sounds good CG!  Perfect for today's weather.  YUM!


----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> That oughta warm us up!



It is 78 degrees in my office right now and I am freezing.


----------



## CityGirl

thcri said:


> It is 78 degrees in my office right now and I am freezing.


That isn't good. Are you getting sick? Better check your temperature!


----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> That isn't good. Are you getting sick? Better check your temperature!




No, since I have lost weight I am always that way.  At home in the evening I get so cold at times I fill the hot tub up with hot water and soak for about ten minutes.  Or if I eat something hot I warm up.  I wear more clothes now than I ever have.  While in Maui last week the temp was 80 degrees with a bit of humidity and I was just right.  I would run along the beech (dam that was great) but when I would stop I would get cold until I took a hot shower.  Dr said it was normal for a person that has lost a lot of weight and would go away some day.  You thinking something else?  Should I go back on vacation?


----------



## JEV

Been a few days since contributing here. Sunday the Mrs made the chicken parmesan, and tonight I made the stuffed cabbages. Both meals were very tasty.


----------



## JEV

We had our granddaughter Alexa this afternoon while her Mommy did a few errands and some shopping. They were staying for dinner so I made some basil fettuccine in an Alfredo sauce, some grilled chicken tenders and fresh steamed broccoli. Salad for starter and brownies to finish. 
















Oh...I guess I should post the dinner picture. Silly me....


----------



## pirate_girl

That little peachy pie sure is growing fast!

Oh, nice dinner too. lol


----------



## JEV

*A  delicious dinner of pork shoulder roast, mashed potatoes with pan gravy  and candied carrots. The leftover pork has already been mixed with BBQ  sauce, and we'll have BBQ'd pork sandwiches with coleslaw for dinner  tomorrow.*


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe that's heavenly.

Me and the girls went out for Chinese.


----------



## waybomb

We did simple tonight - some 6 year old Pine River Cheddar and a bottle of Pio Cesare 2005 Barolo Ornato.


----------



## pirate_girl

Curried beef with mushrooms, peppers, onions, chopped garlic and bamboo shoots over jasmine rice.
The sauce was simply coconut milk and curry powder.
Stir fried the beef in peanut oil prior to adding vegs and sauce.


----------



## Big Dog

I don't have pics and I'm in Tyler, TX on business ...............

Boiled crawfish, blackened catfish, and crawfish etouffe at Fat Catz........... damn it was good


----------



## Erik

tortellini with ghost pepper alfredo.
and it was good.


----------



## JEV

Back by popular demand from the wife and son...beef tips slow cooked in red wine sauce, served over homemade basil-egg noodles.


----------



## Big Dog

Last night .. Papadeaux's ......... DFW

BTW ............ James Carville literally ran into me, took all my mustard not to tell him how big an ass he is!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Last night .. Papadeaux's ......... DFW
> 
> BTW ............ James Carville literally ran into me, took all my mustard not to tell him how big an ass he is!


----------



## JEV

I hope that order of oysters were just or you. I love those slimy puppies. On my 30th birthday (back in the day), I ate 30 oysters on the halfshell as an appetizer, then had a full dinner of king crab legs with all the fixins' at an Italian buffet. You can only imagine my wife's delight that evening when the oysters kicked into high gear. It took three days to wipe the smile off her face. I was quite the "machine."


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Wife is gone to grama's to help out.... i'm on my own for dinner

cube steak with shredded chedder toped with two eggs and a side of corn. the 7 min meal


----------



## snow dog

wow, wit and a chef


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good to me!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

snow dog said:


> wow, wit and a chef


 Chef?........ not likely


pirate_girl said:


> Looks good to me!


I shouldn't have microwaved the cube steak


----------



## JackieBlue

I can honestly say I have never had eggs, steak and corn on the same plate.


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Chef?........ not likely
> 
> *I shouldn't have microwaved the cube steak*



A bit chewy?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> A bit chewy?


 Yup, the dog was very fortunate and wasn't so picky


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Yup, the dog was very fortunate and wasn't so picky


You can nuke foods with a higher fat content (like BACON) successfully.
Most meats with a lower fat content won't turn out so well.. but I think you may have left it in too long.
I have made meatloaf in the microwave a lot, but you have to keep checking it, as it cooks from the inside out.
You knew that anyway.


----------



## rlk

JEV said:


> I hope that order of oysters were just or you. I love those slimy puppies. On my 30th birthday (back in the day), I ate 30 oysters on the halfshell as an appetizer, then had a full dinner of king crab legs with all the fixins' at an Italian buffet. You can only imagine my wife's delight that evening when the oysters kicked into high gear. It took three days to wipe the smile off her face. I was quite the "machine."



The last time I had a dozen oysters on the half shell, only 6 of them worked.  Must have been something wrong with them.

Bob


----------



## JEV

Chicken Paprikash over egg noodles with a side salad and steamed fresh broccoli.


----------



## fuzznutz

you all are putting my meals to shame 
i made some spagetti with ground turkey instead of beef and some store bought garlic bread still very tasty


----------



## pirate_girl

Fettuccine Alfredo,bruschetta and a salad of romaine, onions and bell pepper.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fish sticks, baked sweet potatoes and fresh baked rolls.


----------



## Ironman

*Mmmmm mmmm!*

Burgers on the grill with mayo, fresh green lettuce, thick slice of Swiss cheese and an ugly ripe tomato. And potato salad.

This little fella almost didn't make it to the photo shoot tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

That little fella looks delicious Ironman... so does the tater salad. 

I had scrambled eggs and toast.


----------



## fuzznutz

jalopeno cheddar burgers topped with sourkraut and pepperjack cheese with fries


----------



## JEV

I have a sore throat, chest congestion and 101.4F fever, so the wife made me a ham & cheese on rye with a few chips when she got home. After she went upstairs to watch Dancing with the stars, I grabbed one of these babies that I made this morning...






I might be sick, but Ironman's burger sure looks good right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Like you I've been feeling under the weather too Joe.
Yours is a respiratory bug, mine was a return of the nasty tummy flu which sent me home early from work last night and straight to bed, chilling and dry heaving all night.
Started feeling better around 4.

Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Funny how you started feeling better right after the shift you are skipping started!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Funny how you started feeling better right after the shift you are skipping started!


 It started last night around 8pm and I had to leave early, and you know that!!
I slept most of the day and was up heaving all night, thank you very much.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


>


Just wait until you get sick again, Muleman..
Paybacks are a bee-otch


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh! hush and take some pepto! It will all come out tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Oh! hush and take some pepto! It will all come out tomorrow.


FYI, I have gotten along quite well without Pepto or anything to soothe my tummy.
Sleep and Aleve and lots of water have gotten me through this one.
I think the pot of hot tea I consumed helped somewhat as well.
In fact, I was just considering having some more toast before I turn in.
That tasted really good.
Besides, Gretch loves toast and snuggling her Mommy.
We'll share it before we snooze.


----------



## muleman RIP

I like toast and snuggling!


----------



## pirate_girl

Go make your own toast and find your own wiener dog then!


----------



## fuzznutz

bbq baked crispy chicken and scalloped garlic potatoes finally had a meal get to the photo shoot before my stomache realized it was ready to eat


----------



## pirate_girl

Fuzzy, that looks good!
I had chili and cornbread, but didn't take a picture lol


----------



## fuzznutz

pirate_girl said:


> Fuzzy, that looks good!
> I had chili and cornbread, but didn't take a picture lol


 thanks pg chili and corn bread is a hell of a meal too


----------



## pirate_girl

fuzznutz said:


> thanks pg chili and corn bread is a hell of a meal too


Yup, I broke up the cornbread and sprinkled it on the chili before I ate it.


----------



## fuzznutz

pirate_girl said:


> Yup, I broke up the cornbread and sprinkled it on the chili before I ate it.


 
making me jealous now


----------



## pirate_girl

fuzznutz said:


> making me jealous now


haha.. I'll share the leftovers with you on Monday.
I'll even take a pic!


----------



## pirate_girl

Shrimp, mushrooms, celery, carrot and cashews sauteed in peanut oil with stir-fry sauce added... over jasmine rice.


----------



## JEV

Made a little comfort food for din-din last night. Pot roast with roasted carrots & taters, a side of broccoli and a big salad with lots of fixins on it. I also made a loaf of Italian bread to use for sopping up the red wine based pan gravy. Good stuff!











For those who think this is store bought bread, let it be known I'm really good with the electric knife. I think it's time for some toast...


----------



## JEV

This dinner of Chicken & Dumplings came out so good that I only have one small bowl left over  for lunch for tomorrow. The rest from a 5 quart dutch oven is GONE! WOW,  this was definitely a dinner-winner with everyone. I used  5# chicken  that made 1-1/2 gallons of stock, of which I used 1/2 gallon to make the  sauce. Emeril's recipe  for the dumplings and sauce are very flavorful, so if you're  considering making this, use his recipe instead of Paula Deen's recipe. I added  sliced carrots, sliced celery, diced onions and green beans to the  sauce, and used all the meat from the chicken. It was very hearty and  filling, and is truly a one-pot meal.


----------



## thcri RIP

BBQ Chicken Salad,  with Egg, Snap Peas, Mozzarella cheese, Carrots.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a Subway foot long Veggie Delight.
Everything except the black olives and hot peppers.
Sweet onion sauce too, on toasted white.


----------



## jhog1

Lemon chicken......... I use my beer can recipe but to keep the breast moist and add a little extra flavor. I cut a lemon in 1/2 and slip it down between the breast skin and meat becarefull not to rip the skin somtimes you have to use a knife


----------



## JackieBlue

jhog1 said:


> Lemon chicken......... I use my beer can recipe but to keep the breast moist and add a little extra flavor. I cut a lemon in 1/2 and slip it down between the breast skin and meat becarefull not to rip the skin somtimes you have to use a knife






I love lemon chicken.  Also chicken piccata.  I must admit that I make them pretty good too.

My son is having a friend over.  So hot dogs and french fries for them.


----------



## Erik

bacon crusted venison meatloaf made with herbs fresh from the garden and a side of fried potatoes & onions.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, we fired up the grill tonight.

It was ribeye steak, peppers, onions, spring onions, eggplant, asparagus and mushrooms.  I don't think that I missed anything.  We ate out on the back deck.  Now it was the usual 3 beer grilling experience followed by a bottle of wine with the meal.  

OK, now this is what got me.  Late this afternoon, I went around and fogged the whole outdoors.  I probably killed every bug in the whole county.  When we were cooking and starting to eat there wasn't a bug to be seen.  It was perfect.  About half way through the meal we were assaulted by an influx of flying black beetles ... and I mean hundreds of them.  This whole cloud just descended on us in the space of about 5 minutes.  It took about 10 minutes to kill them all off but it didn't spoil the moment, it just delayed it a little.  

I wish that I'd had the foresight to take pictures but you know how it is, when your honey is waiting you got to attend to business.


----------



## JEV

Had a good friend over for dinner last night, so I made a loaf of Italian herb no-knead bread, marinated chicken kebobs, vegetable fried rice and manderin orange salad. Our friend brought apple crisp for dessert with vanilla ice cream, and we had dinner on the deck because the weather was so nice.


----------



## JEV

I had another day off, so Mama was the beneficiary of my afternoon labor of love for dinner. Fresh, homemade fettuccine topped with homemade Alfredo sauce (butter, half-n-half, cream cheese, garlic powder and grated Parmesan), pan seared chicken breast and broccoli. No room for dessert of a raspberry jello mold with mandarin oranges, but we'll use it this weekend when company comes over.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmmmmmmm Joe!

'twas pizza today on the west wing for dinner


----------



## pirate_girl

Grilled lemon chicken breasts, greek pasta salad and focaccia (asiago/herb)


----------



## muleman RIP

Made a big batch of JEV's chicken kabobs for guests on Sunday. They were great with steamed shrimp and a variety of sides. Tonight the wife and I are having grilled sausages and baked beans made with her special mix. Too damn hot for a big meal. I will be sweating just grilling!


----------



## JEV

It's 93F here in Cleveland, and the A/C gave up the ghost around 10:30 this morning. Technician can't get here till tomorrow, so we're going out to eat. I would normally call someone else, but this is the contractor that replaced the condensing unit last June, so it's still under warranty. Gonna be a bitch sleeping tonight with just fans, but we;ll just offer it up for the poor souls in purgatory.  (old Catholic joke).


----------



## muleman RIP

That sucks Joe! 76 in here but got to 90 today and I had to come inside for a few hours. Will go back out in a while and help plant some more things.


----------



## JEV

I bought a new toy today and made Ricotta  whole wheat Cavatellis with my sauce and homemade meatballs. Delicious!






The "toy" makes short order of a pile of these babies. I can hardly wait to make some more with different dough variations.


----------



## Pigtails

"BUD LIGHT"! LOL   I still like my Beer!!


----------



## tsaw

Good steak... will post the next one..
*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQMuGryDkrA"]YouTube        - ‪cooksteak.MP4‬‏[/ame]*


----------



## tsaw

Yummmm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJgA7IK3vL0"]YouTube        - ‪steakdone.MP4‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> I bought a new toy today and made Ricotta  whole wheat Cavatellis with my sauce and homemade meatballs. Delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "toy" makes short order of a pile of these babies. I can hardly wait to make some more with different dough variations.






I went to a place downtown on my break and requested a big fat BLT with mayo. They filled the order in a most righteous manner.
Best I've ever had.. along with an iced tea.


----------



## Pigtails

Pigtails said:


> "BUD LIGHT"! LOL   I still like my Beer!!



Well for supper last night, we had Jacks Pizza along with BEER!


----------



## pirate_girl

Just kidding.. 
Grilled chicken breast, sweet potato and sweet and sour coleslaw.


----------



## JEV

This was both last night and the leftovers tonight. Crock Pot Cream Cheesse Chicken over whole wheat linguine with a side of broccoli, a spring greens salad and a fresh baguette.











And for dessert, lattice top apple pie with Breyers vanilla bean ice cream.






That's how I spent a cold day in Cleveland.


----------



## JEV

Homemade Ricotta Cheese Cavatellis, baguette and a salad. Simple but very tasty.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was going to be a burger and macaroni salad.
'Course, I ended up at Mr. Fong's.. lol

I ordered the "copy-cat Peeps" surprise


----------



## JEV

Dinner was made by our son in my kitchen, and it's nice to see he enjoys  cooking like I do. He made Gorgonzola stuffed burgers done to perfection  on the grill (hot pink center) and topped with another big slice of  melted Gorgonzola cheese. Twice fried potatoes and baked beans topped  with smokehouse bacon. Dessert was very-berry pie from the bakery,  warmed up and topped with vanilla bean ice cream. A very nice Father's Day, and some nice gifts as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

Beef roast in the clay cooker with carrots and celery and a little onion. Waiting for the wife to get home. Should be real good with the baked sweet potato and some fresh tomatoes and lettuce from the garden.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Damn, Bill, what time is supper?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.looks great!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.looks great!


 
Quit follerin' me around!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

my bad


----------



## Danang Sailor

A simple chef-style salad:  Romain, mesclun, and iceberg lettuces, English cucumber,
tomato, carrot, artichoke hearts, thinly sliced smoked turkey, and croutons,
tossed with a homemade balsamic dressing.


----------



## JEV

Lazy Man's Lasagna, made with alternating layers of 4-cheese ravioli, homemade Italian sausage, Mozzarella cheese and homemade sauce.


----------



## Ironman

Burger on the grill & some macaroni salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ Mmmmmmm!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Chicken kabobs with fresh peppers and onion and pineapple! Had some jambalaya rice for a side with strawberry rhubarb pie for desert.


----------



## Cowboy

Looks mighty tasty there Bill .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm strawberry rhubarb pie,wish i had a slice right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

A bacon buttie, potato, radish and green onion salad.. and summer spaghetti salad..


----------



## pirate_girl

Wings and salad.
Half were basted with garlic and honey, the other half bbq sauce.. and a simple salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> A bacon buttie, potato, radish and green onion salad.. and summer spaghetti salad..
> 
> View attachment 55506



Hey! Where'd you get one of my sandwich thins???


----------



## muleman RIP

Those would be good for the BLT's I just ate on 12 grain bread!Can't beat fresh tomatoes and lettuce straight from the garden.


----------



## pirate_girl

Battered and panko lemon pepper breaded fried jumbo shrimps and fettuccine alfredo.
Yum was the word.


----------



## Big Dog

Who can survive on 4 pieces of shrimp? .................


----------



## muleman RIP

That would be a good appetizer! I am thinking about some smoked sausage on the grill for lunch. I only have to please myself today so it might be sausage sandwiches and cantaloupe for me!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Who can survive on 4 pieces of shrimp? .................


Those 4 big shrimpies actually were about as filling as a good piece of fish.
Besides, I had 4 more after that.


----------



## JEV

Just finished the last of yesterday's fettuccine alfredo for brunch, now thinking of heading to the grocery store for some dinner inspiration. Pretty hot here today, so it will be inside cooking. Son and girl friend will be here to do laundry and mooch a meal, so I better get going.


----------



## JEV

Meatloaf and riced potatoes smothered in a rich brown gravy slow  simmered to meld the flavor of all the ingredients. Cukes & tomatoes  from the garden, marinated all afternoon in a balsamic vinaigrette.  Very yummy!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bought a rotisserie chicken at the store and made 2 small cold salads to go with it.
The one is Andy (Adillo's) Mom's pea salad, the other is bow tie pasta with pimento, shredded carrot, basil and Italian dressing.


----------



## JEV

Pork shoulder roast and goodies.


----------



## JEV

Sesame chicken, vegetable fried rice and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Catavenger

pictures of food don't look good


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the baby shower for my niece today, so there was no cooking dinner for me.
We had crock pot shredded chicken sandwiches, chips, fresh fruit salad and the cake.. white with white frosting.


----------



## JEV

Catavenger said:


> pictures of food don't look good


Then don't open the Dinner Tread. Duh....


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Then don't open the Dinner Tread. Duh....


Joseph, your sesame chick is the bomb.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made kabobs with chicken breasts and fresh green peppers,tomatoes,pineapple and zucchini on the grill. White rice for a side. Was excellent and have enough for tomorrow left over!


----------



## pirate_girl

A wrap made with Mission tomato-basil tortilla/wraps.. left over rotisserie chicken breast chopped, romaine lettuce and Newman's Own creamy caesar dressing, and onion rings, made following the recipe of a friend on NCT.


----------



## Catavenger

Now that pic of the tomato-basil tortilla/wraps does look good


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Cat.
I don't cook as often as I'd like to, but when I do.. the pics are usually posted on here.
I'll have another wrap tomorrow for lunch.. it was good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some of the home made chicken vegetable soup we canned last fall. Forgot how good it is! Need to use up some of our canned goods to have jars for this year.


----------



## pirate_girl

I prepared a big assed hamburger that had nutmeg and summer savoury added to the meat.
It's a recipe based on the original Fannie Farmer cook book.
After you pan fry the burger, you drain it of the fat then add some butter to the patty.
I put it on a toasted/buttered onion bun as is. No other condiments.
It was the best burger I have ever tasted.
I didn't take a pic because it wasn't the prettiest burger in the world, but by golly it was delicious.


----------



## JEV

Fell asleep in the "evil chair" before I could post this last night. Breaded pork chop with sweet corn and pan fried redskins tossed in Italian herbs and bread crumbs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fried chicken using flour and crushed cornflakes/Spike seasoning and s&p, whole grain rice blend and a sliced mater.
Hit the spot!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Fried chicken using flour and crushed cornflakes/Spike seasoning and s&p, whole grain rice blend and a sliced mater.
> Hit the spot!
> 
> View attachment 55874



Looks good ................ does the camera lens has chicken grease on it .............


----------



## JEV

Lunch was an exceptionally tasty BLT made on one of my rye sandwich thins with a garden fresh tomato. Deeeeeeeeelish!












Here was our daughter's birthday dinner tonight. Panko breaded Lake Erie perch, pan fried redskins  in buttered bread crumbs & Italian seasoning, and  sweet coleslaw. Me and Linda made a chocolate cake with vanilla pudding  & strawberry filling, and Linda's mock whipped cream frosting. More  strawberries to finish.


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Looks good ................ does the camera lens has chicken grease on it .............




Hey, leave her alone, she is in the kitchen where she belongs.    


I know I know


----------



## muleman RIP

After midnight snack! No wonder my weight goes up and down a lot. Even has chopped almonds in the maple sugar topping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Show off..
I had Taco Hell, not that I wanted it.. but it was close.. so that's where I went.
Nachos Bell Grande should always be eaten hot, or at least with the lid loosened to allow the steam to escape.
I had floppy nachos, with a plastic spork for God's sakes.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Show off..
> I had Taco Hell, not that I wanted it.. but it was close.. so that's where I went.
> Nachos Bell Grande should always be eaten hot, or at least with the lid loosened to allow the steam to escape.
> I had floppy nachos, with a plastic spork for God's sakes.


 

The gastric intestinal gut bomb,i go there once a year to remember why i should not go back


----------



## muleman RIP

Been a good while since I have ate there. Whenever I get the urge I remember the Mexican lettuce fiasco and the urge goes away. I am developing the same mental image for a lot of fast food and it helps kill the urges. They use so much sodium it makes my fluid jump quickly.


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> The gastric intestinal gut bomb,i go there once a year to remember why i should not go back


Tomorrow morning will remind me why I shouldn't have gone there in the first place.
Arby's is just as close..
The other option was a hunk of ham with wax beans and some other crap they were serving at work.
I keep forgetting that I could just run downstairs and eat something from the vending machine.. like chips and candy bars..


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Tomorrow morning will remind me why I shouldn't have gone there in the first place.
> Arby's is just as close..
> The other option was a hunk of ham with wax beans and some other crap they were serving at work.
> I keep forgetting that I could just run downstairs and eat something from the vending machine.. like chips and candy bars..


 
when i was still in school Arby's five for five was a great deal if you are a starving student but you wouln't want to go on a date for 24 hours after


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> when i was still in school Arby's five for five was a great deal if you are a starving student but you wouln't want to go on a date for 24 hours after


Then there is always the option of making my own healthy lunch and packing something from home.. if I weren't so lazy, I'd do that more often.


----------



## JEV

Found some thin sliced steak in the freezer, so I put it in some marinade and made stir fry beef with carrots, celery, onions and broccoli, and a side of vegetable fried rice. We also found some OUTSTANDING local sweet corn yesterday. I'll be going back there this week to get some for the freezer.


----------



## pirate_girl

chicken, rice and bean tacos, with jack queso sauce



They were good..


----------



## bczoom

Never participated in this thread before but since it was bumped and I had a kick-ass meal, I thought I would chime in.

Our tomatoes are kicking butt and we're canning 3 times each week so we tries something new today.  Pizza sauce.  Made a dozen quarts of spaghetti sauce but for a change, made 4 quarts of pizza sauce. Had 3/4 of a quart to spare so we tried it.  OMG was that good.  I'm a "toppings" kind of guy and rarely notice the sauce (and never eat the crust), but this sauce was just incredible.  We normally don't keep recipies but will be asking Mrs. Zoom to note what she did to make this stuff.


----------



## JEV

It was a very comfortable day, temperature wise, so I took advantage of the cool temps and made a new soup recipe I found on another site. Bacon Cheeseburger Soup






I also had a big bread baking morning. A good friend's daughter is getting married this coming weekend, and I volunteered to make breads for their family members that they are housing/entertaining all week...NINE PEOPLE! I made two loaves, each, of honey whole wheat, Olive Oil Italian and Italian herb no-knead. I also made four dozen multi-grain whole wheat sandwich thins.


----------



## pirate_girl

That soup is killer Joe.. and so is your bread. 

I had to run out of town and stopped at CaptainD's on the way home.


----------



## Lithium

White chicken chili and the crock as we speak..house smells sooo good!


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken and either sweet potato fries or a baked sweet potato-- also a cold cucumber salad.
I need to get my butt to the store and look for some chipotle sour cream soon lol


----------



## Big Dog

Well it's girls night out so I'm at home with an Olive Garden salad and Ultra ..............


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lithium

cheesy tot casserole.. comfort food!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Lith. I had butterfly deer tenderloins and steamed squash with cheddar cheese along with corn on the cob. No pics cause I was too busy eating.


----------



## Lithium

muleman said:


> Looks good Lith. I had butterfly deer tenderloins and steamed squash with cheddar cheese along with corn on the cob. No pics cause I was too busy eating.


 

you can keep the deer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Looks good Lith. I had butterfly deer tenderloins and steamed squash with cheddar cheese along with corn on the cob. No pics cause I was too busy eating.


----------



## muleman RIP

Couple of hard shells would have been good also!


----------



## Lithium

Well I would of posted a nice picture of a nice taco salad... but the taco shells were STALE... And yes I did write a letter to the maker of the shells..


----------



## muleman RIP

They keep importing ingredients from China and Mexico that are real nasty stuff to make our food as well as pet food. What they can't sell there they send here to poison us and our pets.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tonight I was working, so Lith cooked up a nice sausage bake and a tripple berry crisp. Both are very good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice dinner and dessert there!
Comfort food! 
I had oven bbq'd wings and a Caesar salad.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Nice dinner and dessert there!
> Comfort food! .


 
Lith says "Hell yah" lol




pirate_girl said:


> I had oven bbq'd wings and a Caesar salad.


 
Mmmmmm you like 'em hot?


----------



## pirate_girl

That Lith is a darned good cook!! 

I do like buffalo wings sometimes Rusty, but normally, I just make 'em with a basting of  original Sweet Baby Ray's.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> That Lith is a darned good cook!! .


 
She certainly is.



pirate_girl said:


> I do like buffalo wings sometimes Rusty, but normally, I just make 'em with a basting of original Sweet Baby Ray's.


 
That works!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> She certainly is.
> 
> 
> 
> That works!


Yep.
One time I made some.
Half I made basted with pressed garlic and honey, the others had SWB on them.
I am a wing freak lol
They're messy and fun to eat!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmm


----------



## JEV

A quick & easy one-pan meal. Skinless kielbasa with a bunch of  veggies and some more of that great sweet corn. DW made Moose Tracks  sundaes for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe.
Thanks for posting your dinner since I've been banned from 'the kitchen' and don't look around there much..
I had something quick from take-out, busy day here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pub dinner tonight. Cream of crab from Jamie's. I must be there alot, considering the owner bought me a beer tonight, and it wasn't the first time


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

The wife is bringin home Four Joys Chinese take out,mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## muleman RIP

I made the wife smoked pork chops on the grill and corn on the cob straight from the garden. Then she fixed us butterscotch sundaes with butter pecan ice cream. Damn it was good!Going to have corn a few times this weekend as some got blown over in the storm last Sunday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hell, Bill, corn is always good!


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to my nieces house and cooked for her and the hubby, my sister and her hubby, then cleaned house for her, bathed the babe and tucked her in bed.
'Twas meatloaf, baked potatoes and salad.
Baby ate from _Mommy's_ kitchen


----------



## JEV

Our daughter from Orlando was in town for the weekend, so we had a Lake Erie Perch fish fry with coleslaw, hash browns from scratch, corn and fresh baguettes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Breaded pan fried Walleye (flour and Old Bay Seasoning/peanut oil), green beans and salad (with Hidden Valley Hickory Bacon and Onion dressing- which I could DRINK right from the bottle)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG that looks very tasty. Tonight I just stopped at the Legion quick for a grilled ham/cheese on the way home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Rusty, it was.
Glad you got some dinner in ya hun.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some REAL bacon for breakfast this morning so I could celebrate our anniversary. Two jumbo brown eggs and 12 grain toast to round it out. Was a good start to a very rainy day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Had some REAL bacon for breakfast this morning so I could celebrate our anniversary. Two jumbo brown eggs and 12 grain toast to round it out. Was a good start to a very rainy day.


 
She didn't get any bacon yet, did she? Hell did you even wake her up yet to tell her breakfast is ready??? 



Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Mule.


----------



## muleman RIP

She had about 1/3 of my bacon and egg sandwich along with her coffee. Now she is down trying to get the old woman's cat in the house.


----------



## tsaw

I  am starting  to belive I lost my mind
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHXYsKOQQIk"]haja      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Unwrap the butter before you start filming next time, Tom.
Do you always use the F word when you cook?
I think your floor needs sweeping.
So, how was the lobster?


----------



## tsaw

No.. only when I film Yes. It was perfect. melt in my mouth perfect


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken and noodles over mashed potatoes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had a chicken dinner at the fire hall for lunch. Got a Digiorno's pizza in the oven right now.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Baby back ribs with potatoe salad and red beans . 

A good Dr. Rum 

my favorite jammies on 

 and a 55" HD wide screen .

Ice cream !

 Life is good tonight !


----------



## pirate_girl

chicken goujons and cilantro/lime/smoked almond rice-- heavy on the onions and garlic.. weeeee! LOL

A member called Guts on NCT turned me on to this rice, which is nice!


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoked cheddar sausage, hoppin john (sans rice) and cornbread
Not the most attractive dinner, but it was good.


----------



## JEV

Pulled the last of the stuffed cubanellas out of the freezer for dinner. Tossed some green beans in buttered breadcrumbs with bacn, and rounded out the meal with potato pancakes made from doctored-up mashed potatoes. Not too bad for a Friday night.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1lfwOXw4HY"]MAH00031      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm jonesin' for a curry to clear my sinuses..


----------



## JEV

Baked ham with broccoli, rice & cheese  casserole and cranberry/mandarin orange/pineapple relish.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mrs. Grass soup, you know, that kind with the little golden egg?
.. and several short naps.
Feeling a little better right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Beef and spinach salad, with sliced shallot,croutons, toasted macadamias and honey dijon vinaigrette.

I'll be hungry again in two hours.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good! We are having some form of spaghetti with our own burger and sauce. Can't hardly eat the sauce in restaurants anymore. Ours is better for you and low in sodium. I have even been getting no salt UTZ chips that are real good. Have a little apple crisp left for desert!


----------



## JEV

We had yesterday's leftovers for dinner.

Chicken...






Tater salad...


----------



## lilbopeep

This will go with my ham and split pea soup later.

Multigrain Bread


----------



## rlk

Can you post your recipe for split pea soup?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## lilbopeep

rlk said:


> Can you post your recipe for split pea soup?
> 
> Thanks, Bob


 
*Peep's Ham and Split Pea Soup*

1 lb green split peas
1 smoked ham steak (I used Cook's brand not sure of weight but they are all about the same)
2 medium white potatoes
3 medium carrots
1 large onion
salt and ground pepper to taste
liquid hickory smoke to taste
3 quarts water (more or less depending on thickness you like)

In 5.5 quart soup pot brown ham steak (may have to cut in half and do 1 half at a time. Remove to tray and chop into cubes.
Peel and chop potatoes, carrots and onion into cubes.
Put chopped veggies, ham and peas into pot add water, salt, pepper and smoke.
Bring to boil lower and simmer till peas and veggies are tender.
Taste and correct salt, pepper and smoke if needed.


----------



## rlk

Thanks Peep.  I'll have to try that once it turns a little colder.

Bob


----------



## JEV

Mmeat loaf, candied carrots & smashed  taters. Alexa was loving it, and we never opened up her baby food.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alexa is a doll!


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet she knows about grandpa's sticky buns already!


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Bet she knows about grandpa's sticky buns already!


Actually, her Mommy won't give her any type of treat that has large amounts of fat (butter) or sugar in it, like candy, pudding, cake, grandpa's sticky buns, etc. Although, last night she sure enjoyed the mashed taters with butter, sour cream & Parmesan cheese, and the candied carrots with butter and brown sugar. We don't tell Mommy what goes in the food, we just say meatloaf, taters and carrots. This is what going to grandma & grandpa's house is all about. I remember going to my grandma's house (it was right behind ours) and getting to eat the fat cracklings from rendering down the pork fat that grandpa kept in a collander in the root cellar. It was a real treat for a little Slovenian boy, and I love them to this day.


----------



## JEV

My birthday walleye dinner was delicious, and was prepared by DS & his GF...mostly  DS. I'm really proud of what a good cook he has turned out to be. I had  suggested green beans for a veggie, then went to take an afternoon nap.  When I woke, the house smelled amazing from the pan fried taters and the  green beans tossed with crumbled bacon and bacon grease. If you've  never had green beans this way, you should try it at least once. My late  MIL used to make them this way, and DS remembered that.






Alexa ate everything that we all did, but her favorite food today was  grandpa's Italian bread. The difference in texture between the crust and  crumb must have felt good on her little gums. She has two bottom teeth,  with a couple more ready to pop any day now.






DW made the cake. Thankfully, she just put 7 candles on it.






As if all of that was not enough already, they gave me this for a  birthday present... an i-Pad 2. I've been working all evening trying to  get it configured and get it to talk to my i-Pod Touch and Mac Book.






It's been a terrific weekend filled with lots of joy and good food.


----------



## pirate_girl

Great pics Joe. 
Beautiful bread Peeps!

I am thinking comfort food for dinner.
Spaghetti?
Soup and a grilled cheese?
Decisions, decisions..


----------



## pirate_girl

sketti made with sweet italian ground sausage..jarred sauce (Classico tomato and basil), Texas toast garlic bread.. and that stuff from the green can sprinkled on.
.. boring, yet somehow.. comforting..
Can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> sketti made with sweet italian ground sausage..jarred sauce (Classico tomato and basil), Texas toast garlic bread.. and that stuff from the green can sprinkled on.
> .. boring, yet somehow.. comforting..
> Can't believe I ate the whole thing.
> View attachment 57033


 That looks really good pg.


----------



## pirate_girl

Called the diner here in town today and ordered one of the specials.
Country fried steak.
Got it home and opened it.
What?????????? brown gravy?
Seems they were out of the white pepper gravy that normally goes on CFS, but it was good anywho..
Would have been nice if they'd told me that when I placed the order.
Oh well, it was only 5 bucks and delicious too!


----------



## lilbopeep

Here are a few dinners from the last few days.

Saturday 10/22/11
Oven roasted Chicken wings (Asian style); fresh string beans & mushrooms seasoned Asian style, jasmine rice and pineapple chunks.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Friday 10/21/11
Chicken stir-fry






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thursday 10/20/11
Baked chicken breast, mashed and gravy, microwave steamed fresh carrot coins and frozen peas.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Called the diner here in town today and ordered one of the specials.
> Country fried steak.
> Got it home and opened it.
> What?????????? brown gravy?
> Seems they were out of the white pepper gravy that normally goes on CFS, but it was good anywho..
> Would have been nice if they'd told me that when I placed the order.
> Oh well, it was only 5 bucks and delicious too!
> 
> View attachment 57077


 That looks so good PG!!


----------



## pirate_girl

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmm Peeps!
Delicious hun!!
I had potato/cheese and bacon soup and garlic bread sticks at Pizza Hut.
It's the second time ever I've had soup there and it was delicious.
The only bad thing is they were crowded as hell, with a boys basketball team from Archbold in there causing a ruckus one table over lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmm Peeps!
> Delicious hun!!
> I had potato/cheese and bacon soup and garlic bread sticks at Pizza Hut.
> It's the second time ever I've had soup there and it was delicious.
> The only bad thing is they were crowded as hell, with a boys basketball team from Archbold in there causing a ruckus one table over lol


 Thank you PG.

We don't do PH very often. Not happy with the ones around here. Never had soup from PH, didn't know they had soup.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you PG.
> 
> We don't do PH very often. Not happy with the ones around here. Never had soup from PH, didn't know they had soup.


The one here only has 2 on the menu at any given time.
Today was broccoli cheese or the potato.
Yeah, I think we talked about PH after we both suffered the bad P'Zone incidents


----------



## luvs

a grilled cheese & milk


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Called the diner here in town today and ordered one of the specials.
> Country fried steak.
> Got it home and opened it.
> What?????????? brown gravy?
> Seems they were out of the white pepper gravy that normally goes on CFS, but it was good anywho..
> Would have been nice if they'd told me that when I placed the order.
> Oh well, it was only 5 bucks and delicious too!
> 
> View attachment 57077


 

if it was yummy, that's the point huh


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> a grilled cheese & milk





luvs said:


> if it was yummy, that's the point huh


Hello my little darling.
Grilled cheese is comfort food, and anything yummy for the tummy is the whole point of cooking and eating it.
Love you Aubreylee, my little chickadee..


----------



## lilbopeep

Boneless Pork loin chop pan fried in bacon fat, micro steamed fresh broccoli crowns, mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Schnitz and knep with dumplings on top and boiled taters. Used our ham and our apples and taters.


----------



## JEV

Looks like some refugees here from NCT...and some good eats along with them. Mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## pirate_girl

Uh huh Joe. 
That's our Peeps! delicious!

I had beef stroganoff and brussels sprouts prepared by my niece, who is becoming quite the cook!


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Looks like some refugees here from NCT...and some good eats along with them. Mmmmmmmmm....


 


pirate_girl said:


> Uh huh Joe.
> That's our Peeps! delicious!
> 
> I had beef stroganoff and brussels sprouts prepared by my niece, who is becoming quite the cook!


 Thank you Joe and Lollie.

Beef stroganoff and brussels sprouts YUMMY!! Thats a fantastic meal


----------



## luvs

i have a hankering for beef stew w/ bread & butter. i didn't thaw any beef, though.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Looks like some refugees here from NCT...and some good eats along with them. Mmmmmmmmm....


 
i'm a huge fan of nct though liking it here, too. & hi, lollie, luv u too


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> i'm a huge fan of nct though liking it here, too



The ride can be a little bumpy here at times,  so be sure to buckle your seat belt if driving outside the dinner thread.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Man i'm hungry,grill is hot,time for some Ribeye !


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i'm a huge fan of nct though liking it here, too. & hi, lollie, luv u too


Hi.
My intent was to drag some of you over here.
Don't listen to Joe, feel free to join in the threads that have nothing to do with food.
I know you've got other things to talk about.
You too Peepers.


----------



## luvs

i'm peeking about- not a bashful one, here. still didn't have dinner & i'm hungry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner.. don't know yet, but I am enjoying tomato basil soup for lunch.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Dinner.. don't know yet, but I am enjoying tomato basil soup for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 57169


 Looks good.

I am so depressed over all the bad luck and other crap in my life lately.  I had a bowl of lucky charms for lunch which is a big NO NO but screw it.

Dinner will most likely be leftover taco stuff for family (not sure if I will want to eat later).


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peeps.
Depressed and other....
Can't say I am depressed, but I too have other things that I am contending with at the moment.
The cereal won't harm you. You seem to manage your blood sugar quite well.


----------



## luvs

making s.o.s. when this viscous lidocaine wears away- i love taking that stuff. 

peeps, sad you're depressed. if it's of consolation, i got put on 2 mg salt & fluid restriction as of this week/yesterday. i'm frantic. i luv salt!


----------



## muleman RIP

There is a lot of salt free stuff out there if you read labels and look for it. I committed the big sin yesterday and stopped at McDonalds for lunch.  There went my sodium and fluid so today it is veggies and no salt plus extra lasix. Wife made an omelet this morning and even shredded some carrots with all the peppers,onions and celery mixed in. All stuff from our garden and it was great. She rarely cooks breakfast but when she saw my legs she did not want me cooking for myself.The maple sausage is still in the fridge waiting for me to cook it.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> making s.o.s. when this viscous lidocaine wears away- i love taking that stuff.
> 
> peeps, sad you're depressed. if it's of consolation, i got put on 2 mg salt & fluid restriction as of this week/yesterday. i'm frantic. i luv salt!


 Thank you luvs XOXOX

Sorry to hear about the salt restrictions. I also love salty/savory foods.


----------



## FrancSevin

luvs said:


> making s.o.s. when this viscous lidocaine wears away- i love taking that stuff.
> 
> peeps, sad you're depressed. if it's of consolation, i got put on 2 mg salt & fluid restriction as of this week/yesterday. i'm frantic. i luv salt!


 
ladies,,,muleman........,I do hope I'm not intruding here.......
My mother could not have salt. Tough on her but I learned to eat with less of it than most folks. Maybe a good thing.

My wife has an allergy to MSG and I am low salt by preference so this sub forum intrigues me. As it happens I am the family cook.

Everything must be done from scratch as the MSG or it's derivitives can be found in almost everything prepared. From breads to soups to pasta dishes, anything prepackaged for microwave out of bounds.

Fortunately, I love to cook. Tonite, broiled chicken breast filets with swiss cheese, green peppers and mushrooms. All over angel hair pasta.

A Romaine,spinach and Dandelion salad , blue cheese dressing,,,,,,and some white zifandel. 

All from scratch. Most of the veggies from my garden. Yes I do that too. All organic.

Shall I set an extra place?


franc


----------



## lilbopeep

FrancSevin said:


> ladies,,,muleman........,I do hope I'm not intruding here.......
> My mother could not have salt. Tough on her but I learned to eat with less of it than most folks. Maybe a good thing.
> 
> My wife has an allergy to MSG and I am low salt by preference so this sub forum intrigues me. As it happens I am the family cook.
> 
> Everything must be done from scratch as the MSG or it's derivitives can be found in almost everything prepared. From breads to soups to pasta dishes, anything prepackaged for microwave out of bounds.
> 
> Fortunately, I love to cook. Tonite, broiled chicken breast filets with swiss cheese, green peppers and mushrooms. All over angel hair pasta.
> 
> A Romaine,spinach and Dandelion salad , blue cheese dressing,,,,,,and some white zifandel.
> 
> All from scratch. Most of the veggies from my garden. Yes I do that too. All organic.
> 
> Shall I set an extra place?
> 
> 
> franc


YES PLEASE!! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## muleman RIP

If you are cooking I am eating. Just finished buttoning up the second greenhouse today. Picked some more tomatoes and the onions look to be coming along. Got a lot of stuff to get planted in there in the next week for fresh veggies over winter.


----------



## FrancSevin

I dunno, Your pictures in post #1548 looked fairly yummy.

Hard to compete with the eye appeal of those dishes.

franc


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> If you are cooking I am eating. Just finished buttoning up the second greenhouse today. Picked some more tomatoes and the onions look to be coming along. Got a lot of stuff to get planted in there in the next week for fresh veggies over winter.


 
I used to watch a PBS show about a Maine couple farming with green houses. Extended their season two months on each end. Gave them five whole months to grow stuff (LOL)

Always made me want to move up there. Sorta.

I haven't the room here at the house but we have a large garden for our employees. City won't let me erect a green house so when the frost comes, I'll be limited to what I can produce in our "Florida room" at the house.

PA and Upstate NY has good soils and long summer days, but must get nasty cold come winter.


franc


----------



## lilbopeep

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Man i'm hungry,grill is hot,time for some Ribeye !


 How did I miss this? YUMMY I have a weekness for ....... BEEF!


----------



## muleman RIP

FrancSevin said:


> I used to watch a PBS show about a Maine couple farming with green houses. Extended their season two months on each end. Gave them five whole months to grow stuff (LOL)
> 
> Always made me want to move up there. Sorta.
> 
> I haven't the room here at the house but we have a large garden for our employees. City won't let me erect a green house so when the frost comes, I'll be limited to what I can produce in our "Florida room" at the house.
> 
> PA and Upstate NY has good soils and long summer days, but must get nasty cold come winter.
> 
> 
> franc


Mine are heated with radiant heat off my wood boiler.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=40746&highlight=Greenhouse


----------



## Catavenger

I have a good recipe for Indian frybread it's just kind of messy & I'm to lazy to cook it. But maybe I will get it in gear & fix it tonight.


2 Cups sifted flour 
½ teaspoon salt (if you like salt you might want to use just a bit more)
4 teaspoons baking powder 
1 egg 
½ Cup warm water or milk (or both water and milk)
(I had to use a bit more to get it to the right consistency)
Sift first three ingredients together and stir in beaten egg. Add water or milk to make soft dough. Round up on lightly floured cloth or bread board. Knead lightly. Roll or pat out ½ inch thick. Cut into strips about 2x3" and slit center. Drop into deep fat (you need alot of fat or oil in the fryingpan so it won't burn I also added some butter.) Brown on both sides. Serve hot. Good with pinto beans, stew or syrup and is also good with honey. Frybread can also be used to make tacos etc. out of.


----------



## luvs

'kay, made my dinner. it was delish. 

i'm used to toying w/ herbs & oils, zests & that. 

franc, i'll take a place setting if i may. 

peeps, i get weak in the knees, too, over beef, pittsburgh blue steak being a luv. (speaking of, people w/ yards grow some beautiful stuff until that initial frost)

frybread- haven't made it, heard of it though


----------



## pirate_girl

I did end up adding a slice of cheese, Peeps


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> Mine are heated with radiant heat off my wood boiler.
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=40746&highlight=Greenhouse


 
Beautiful work there Bill. Nicely done green houses.

Mine would be a bit less asthetic, plastic and PVC tube frame to start.
Down in Springfield MO, where our new ranch is, the weather is slightly more gentle in winter than Up State NY/PA so ground source heating will likely be our choice. Solar powered pumps for circulation, we have a small cave for sourcing the heat.

No pictures yet but big plans. 16' X 24' initialy covered in wire mesh to keep the forest critters out.

Meanwhile, your project has me inspired. Thanks.


franc





6' X 18' shed style greenhouse off the south side of our home.  The occupant is Cleopatra who just celebrated her 20th birthday last June.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama’s Garlic & Herb Bread Sticks


----------



## pirate_girl

yum yum Peepers!

Don't know what I'm having yet..


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> yum yum Peepers!
> 
> Don't know what I'm having yet..


 Thank you PG. They are going to be served with cheese raviolis with homemade sauce and fresh micro steamed broccoli.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds good.
I may have brinner.
Not really hungry lately for much of anything special.


----------



## luvs

days when you're not hungry for something that 'ya can't pinpoint- not my fave.

i picked veal w/ a lemony sauce (though i can't find the cornstarch for a slurry so i have apricots on the table if i to dice & poach); wilted arugula, for my starch maybe-maybe a yukon gold of some sort. made smashed potato last nite, though, so something different


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife dumped me for a younger man today. She'll be sleeping with him in Norwich CT for a week so she can take him out for trick or treat next Monday.
Oh to be 7 and spoiled by grandma again!

Cooking for myself is not as much fun so tonite may be just Ramen noodles or a Spring pasta primavera. Unless my mood changes

Breakfast sounds good.  I do have some englishmuffins, thick bacon and sharp white cheddar from Vermont.
Got thestuff but,I'm to tired to do blueberry blintzes tonite.

Thursday, her dad is coming over so maybe an apple cider porkroast with small red new potatoes and broccoli floweretts. Likely using the last cuttings of second shoots from the garden.
Crock pot makes this dish so easy and the smell fills the house.

franc


----------



## muleman RIP

Was looking at some broccoli shoots in the garden today. May have them tomorrow after I test my coumadin. It always makes it go up.


----------



## lilbopeep

Cheese Raviolis topped with homemade sauce and fresh grated romano and parmesan cheese, fresh micro steamed broccoli and Mama’s garlic & herb bread sticks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very pretty Peeps.
I had scrambled eggs and bacon.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Very pretty Peeps.
> I had scrambled eggs and bacon.


Thank you sweetie.

 OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I have been craving bacon and soft scrambled eggs but I have no bacon. Yummy


----------



## luvs

some changes-


----------



## pirate_girl

That's awesome, Aubrey


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. i missed cooking!


----------



## FrancSevin

luvs said:


> thanx, lollie. i missed cooking!


Good presentations Peeps.  I liked the Ravioli best.  Green and red always set a good healthy table.

Made my Brinner look pathetic tonight.

franc


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> some changes-


 Very pretty luvs. I have never had eggs and veal. LOVE rocket.



FrancSevin said:


> Good presentations Peeps. I liked the Ravioli best. Green and red always set a good healthy table.
> 
> Made my Brinner look pathetic tonight.
> 
> franc


 Thank you franc


----------



## luvs

thanx, peeps. i love poached & fried egg on sammiches, too.


----------



## FrancSevin

My favorite _SAMMICH_ is a fried egg and onion.

Got that off a Jimmy Stewart movie.  Anyone know which one?

Careful, you'll date yourself.


----------



## pirate_girl

No idea Franc lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ham steak, mashed potatoes/gravy-green beans is for dinner this evening.
Leftovers will go with me to work tomorrow.
Kids will be coming around to trick or treat from 6-7:30... been trying to keep my hands off the treats! arrghh!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> No idea Franc lol


 
"Harvey"


----------



## pirate_girl

ahh! the invisible rabbit!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> My favorite _SAMMICH_ is a fried egg and onion.


Do you call it the Elwood?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Ham steak, mashed potatoes/gravy-green beans is for dinner this evening.
> Leftovers will go with me to work tomorrow.
> Kids will be coming around to trick or treat from 6-7:30... been trying to keep my hands off the treats! arrghh!


 

My brother-in-law called last nite to inform me he is staying the week end so the Apple cider glaze prok is postponed until Friday.
I was out of raisins and Black walnuts anyway.

Tonite, I'll do a flank steak cut thin and placed over romaine and spinach with crumbled blue cheese, wine vinegar and olive oil. No women around tonite, so a heap of red onions.

A Crown Valley Bordeaux should finished it off. An me also, Hard day today. Good one but very busy.

Third quarter the economy appears to have leveled off, even has the nose coming up a bit. Sales the last two days have been through the roof.

I'm exhausted.


franc


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Do you call it the Elwood?


 

AH hah!  gottcha.

I knew you weren't just seventeen. (LOL)


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!
Your dinner sounds splendid!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

That looks good PG! Had a take out stromboli tonight as we were both tired from putting plants and pots etc. away for the old woman down the hollow.


----------



## luvs

shredded the chix & changed my dinner again- 

cooked some w/ whole cranberry sauce, fork-smushed some yukons w/ chive, butter, cream, pepper, & a splash of milk, & made a seasoned, buttered carrot. pop to drink


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That looks good PG! Had a take out stromboli tonight as we were both tired from putting plants and pots etc. away for the old woman down the hollow.



Thanks Bill.




luvs said:


> shredded the chix & changed my dinner again-
> 
> cooked some w/ whole cranberry sauce, fork-smushed some yukons w/ chive, butter, cream, pepper, & a splash of milk, & made a seasoned, buttered carrot. pop to drink



That looks good Aubrey.
I am happy that you are cooking again too.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> That looks good Aubrey.
> I am happy that you are cooking again too.


 
appreciated, lollie. 
was away from my kitch for a month! almost unheard of, lol. i hafta re-stock. sharlie-girl babbit didn't mind when i was shredding that chix. missed cooking!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> pirate_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good Aubrey.
> I am happy that you are cooking again too.
> 
> appreciated, lollie.
> was away from my kitch for a month! almost unheard of, lol. i hafta re-stock. *sharlie-girl babbit didn't mind when i was shredding that chix*. missed cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she didn't!
> the kittehs luv the cheekin
Click to expand...


----------



## lilbopeep

FrancSevin said:


> My favorite _SAMMICH_ is a fried egg and onion.
> 
> Got that off a Jimmy Stewart movie. Anyone know which one?
> 
> Careful, you'll date yourself.


 


FrancSevin said:


> "Harvey"


 I knew I knew!! I love that movie.


----------



## lilbopeep

We had a replay of raviolis and broccoli last night.

No clue what tonights dinner will be. It is freezin this morning!! 37F and we put the heat on for the first time this year. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lithium

I think im gonna drop out of college and go to cooking school

This is greens, beans, sausage and shells- weight watchers approved! Very easy- But you need to like sage...mmmmmm....

Pumpkin Spice whoopie pies later


----------



## luvs

chix stew- made a thin bechamel, put in some of yesterday's chix & some corn, pepper, garlic, chives, a 'lil garlic, cream, etc., 
garnish of chive (again- i got 'em for borstch & i'm working on using them soon), pepper & cream-


----------



## lilbopeep

No dinner tonight for me, stomach upset from much stress.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> No dinner tonight for me, stomach upset from much stress.


 
maybe sip on some broth


----------



## pirate_girl

Chinese take out here for dinner while I was at work.
A quick zip over to Jing Fong for fried rice and those fried chicken wings.
What do they add to those anyway? saffron?


----------



## luvs

linguine/pan-seared veal/roast butternut squash/cream/garlic paste(too lazy to smush my own)/seasonings


----------



## pirate_girl

Delish Aubrey.
Let me see, I had a sloppy joe sandwich from the kitch @ work per a call down during the dinner hour, then later constructed a salad from the fridge on rehab.


----------



## luvs

thanx! how was your sloppy joe- haven't thought of those in ages, ummm.

i'm re-stocking my kitchen in the morning, can't wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

The 'joe was good as NH food goes lol
A little on the sweet/salty side for having to fall in line within the guidelines for the AHA and Glycemic index..


----------



## luvs

chilean sea bass, tomato dices/portobello/onion/garlic/herbs/a dab of seasalt; whole wheat spinach spaghetti w/ this new olive oil i got @ 'iggle's olive oil bar, & frozen veggies. yogurt & a few sugar wafers 4 dessert-


----------



## luvs

lamb lollipop w/ pesto, green beenz & carrot in lemony butter sauce & potato dauphinoise. i'm stuffed yet & i cooked @ 7:00


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lamb lollipop w/ pesto, green beenz & carrot in lemony butter sauce & potato dauphinoise. i'm stuffed yet & i cooked @ 7:00


Oh yes!
Very nice Aubrey!

I had:

Lumberjack Chili
http://www.ifood.tv/recipe/lumberjack-chili

This is becoming a real favourite.
I have not used the celery as the recipe states, the celery salt is enough.
I do use a whole green pepper though.
It's very beefy and beany and GOOD!

.. and sweet cornbread
http://nancysrecipes.wordpress.com/2008/10/07/twd-no-more-and-sweet-cornbread/

omg! delicious.
No pics, but I'll be having leftovers tomorrow for dinner! lol
I'll post them then.


----------



## luvs

thanks! 

chili sounds so spot-on. i'll hafta look @ your link. haven't put green pepper in chili before. interesting.....

p.s.- i posted pix of my Mom & Vinny in thier halloween gear in the one pic thread for you a few minutes ago


----------



## luvs

scrambled egg. ho-hum. needed to cook sans h2o as there was none earlier. added fresh mozzarella, spinach, some minced garlic, black pepper & cooked a few tomato slices, also made a buttered english muffin-


----------



## pirate_girl

Delicious Aubrey. 
Sorry, I was yakking on the phone with my son while eating dinner, so didn't take any pics.
You know what chili and corn bread looks like anyway lol


----------



## luvs

i woulda traded you dinners, lollie~ chili sounds way better than my dinner was


----------



## lilbopeep

Thursday 11/3/11

Pan-fried b/s chicken breasts, buttered steamed fresh carrot coins, mashed potatoes and pan gravy.







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Friday 11/4/11

Chicken stir-fry and jasmine rice topped with black and white sesame seeds, soy sauce, sesame oil and hot chili sesame oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

Those plates are delicious Peeps.
We went to Bob Evans.
I had the pot roast sandwich platter, sonny boy had that Wildfire chicken salad and rolls.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Those plates are delicious Peeps.
> We went to Bob Evans.
> I had the pot roast sandwich platter, sonny boy had that Wildfire chicken salad and rolls.


 Thank you PG!!


----------



## luvs

pork w/ apricot & prune slivered over it; kluski noodles cooked then fried slightly crispy in truffle/porcini oli; a textured root veggie mash i put in my KA w/ cream & that


----------



## pirate_girl

Lovely, Chef Aubreylee!


----------



## FrancSevin

We had chili Mac tonite. As the third generation of some pasta sauce I made for last Wednesday it passed our lips quite easily. This entree' was once chile with beans on Thursday and tonite, with some ketchup included in the sauce, chili mac.

This evolution has become routine for Cathy and I. It is rather hard to make, from scratch, just enough pasta sauce for two. So I make a big batch and change it's personality until it is used up.

She hasn't complained,,,,so far.


franc

BTW, PG chili without celery? OMG. I almost cannot cook without celery but chili has to have it.  Besides,Celery is a negative calorie food.  It takes more calories to digest it than it provides. One of God's miracle foods.


----------



## pirate_girl

That sounds good Franc


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Lovely, Chef Aubreylee!


 
well, thanx for the compliment!~


----------



## lilbopeep

Very nice plating luvs


----------



## luvs

thank you, peeps- i'm usually into the aesthetics of my food as much as the cooking/food itself- yours is pretty, too


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thank you, peeps- i'm usually into the aesthetics of my food as much as the cooking/food itself- yours is pretty, too


 Thank you luvs. I try but don't always succeed. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Hamburger/pineapple pizza.
Seasoned the meat with Montreal Steak seasoning, added some oregano and basil to the sauce, lots of cheese and about half a small can of pineapple bits.
Baked in a jelly roll pan.
Simple and delicious.


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you save me a slice??


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got a few left


----------



## FrancSevin

Smoked a top round today with a ginger rub. Only Hickory in the smoker.

I start with a frozen roast that has thawed slightly. A good 8 hours so the meat was still rare.

Flowerets of Broccoli and a bake idaho. "Firetruck" aSemi sweet red wine from a local winery topped the entree'

There were four of us and a four pound roast. Nothing for tommorow lunches left.

I have a 5 lb Eye of round finishing off the Hickory. It wentinat 8:00 tonite and will come out at 6:00 AM Monday. Cheaper and better than luunch meat we will slice it all week.

Monday I will make pasta primavera and top it with a one inch slice of the the Eye of round. Hope the green grocer has fresh Asperagrass.


franc


BTW my rub recipe is 
2 tblsp minced garlic
4tblsp dried onion
2 tsp Coarse black pepper
2 OZ Glennfiddich
2 tsp of ginger powder
3 tblsp Sea Salt
2 tsp basil
2 tsp parsley 
1 piece of Eye of round, rump roast, top round or bottom. 4 to 6 lbs

Mix all ingredients except the Glenfiddich into a bowl and place in a poly bag.
Add the meat and shake and rub untill all the stuf is stuck to the meat. 
Let it sit while you consume the scotch. Neat is best but the sissies can add some branchwater or ice. 

Cook the meat at about 200 to 350 degrees for two hours and then four to six at 150 to 175 degrees. Smoke with hickory,ash oak and or a fruitwood such as apple or pear.
I find Bradford pear trees damage easily so I offer to clean them up for the hauling. Just to get some of the wood in the smoker. Better than apple.

For those that use a steam pan, I put greenpepper, celery and fresh yellow onion in the water.


----------



## luvs

i made cod w/ a plethora of herbed tomato & onion....... wouldn't call it a sauce- too thick. also made carrot pasta (thinned the extra tomato pseudo-sauce into a chunky tomato sauce for the pasta after i took pix) & made frozen veggies.

lollie, franc, ummmm on those dinners. 

peepz, that's how we learn, huh~


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner was Pot roast (I sliced some and shredded some for hub). 



















Sides were mashed potatoes with butter, sour cream and chives, frozen spinach and slightly thickened mushroom and onion jus.


----------



## pirate_girl

Omg..Peeps.. delicious!

Let's see, I had scrambled eggs, tater tots and a sliced mater. lol


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm not good with pictures but, The eye of round came out perfect with about 1/4" of red Hickorey cure rind all around.

The angel hair pasta Premavera was sans asperagras but otherwise delicious.

I used a white Zifandel from Crown Valley to wash it down.

Guests were pleased, none left in the bowl. Or the bottle.

franc

this edit was missed,

peeps, the pot roast and spinach looks Yum! I love onion and mushroom gravy.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Omg..Peeps.. delicious!
> 
> Let's see, I had scrambled eggs, tater tots and a sliced mater. lol


 Thank you lollie. It was good after a hectic day.

I LOVE eggs and tater tots which I like to dip in yolk.

BTW I just found a recipe for homemade tots. Once I try them I'll let you know if they are easy, good and worth making.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good, I'd love to see the recipe


----------



## pirate_girl

Hope you don't have many more hectic days, Peeps.
Hugs.
I am out for the night- it's been a long day and early to bed for me.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Hope you don't have many more hectic days, Peeps.
> Hugs.
> I am out for the night- it's been a long day and early to bed for me.


 Thank you sweet dreams.


----------



## luvs

tonite i made a strip steak w/ a poached egg, cut a 'lil batch of fries, & baked a vine-ripened tomato stuffed w/ ricotta , then put on a coating of herbed buttered crumbs & let it get brown. 
have 'bout half the steak that'll either be a snack later 'er turned into lunch (a Pittsburgh salad 'er a sammich)~


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner was Pot roast, egg noodles with butter and parsley, micro steamed fresh broccoli & carrots and mushroom & onion jus.


----------



## luvs

i snacked thru the evening- was gonna make stuffed cabbage/smushed potato, 'cept i didn't get my cabbage. so i snacked on stuff i cooked last nite & the othe nite- pasta. then later oatmeal (cooked that tonite). later yet, half of the steak i made last nite. & pop.
i was on a cleaning spree anyhow, & making dinner woulda cut into my disinfecting & polishing time way too much! & then i saw my Christmas stuff & went onto decorating~


----------



## lilbopeep

Flank steak done on the cast iron stovetop grill pan and salad.


----------



## luvs

i was too drowsy to cook/clean much so made a dinner w/ minimal dishes 4 me to wash- a burger w/ a fried egg cooked in the drippings on it, on an english muffin w/ garlic-herb goat cheese, tomato, & onion. as an afterthought, boxed smushed potato & some peas


----------



## pirate_girl

Some chicken and noodle dish at work, mixed veggies.
Should have ordered in Chinese. lol
Strip, pot roast and flank looks good Peeps and Aubrey.
Maybe tomorrow I can actually cook something.
Comfort food comes to mind.


----------



## luvs

lollie, awwww. yeah, i'd have ordered in, too, me thinks. hehe.
shoulda seen the way i bitched over namely lunch & dinners during my recent 'lil 'vacation' until they nuked me food i'd ingest.

thx on the steak compliment. 
gotta luv comfort food sometimes. especially when there's smushed potato & gravy involved, here.


----------



## rlk

lilbopeep said:


> Flank steak done on the cast iron stovetop grill pan and salad.



Peep, you forgot to cook the steak.

Bob


----------



## lilbopeep

FrancSevin said:


> I'm not good with pictures but, The eye of round came out perfect with about 1/4" of red Hickorey cure rind all around.
> 
> The angel hair pasta Premavera was sans asperagras but otherwise delicious.
> 
> I used a white Zifandel from Crown Valley to wash it down.
> 
> Guests were pleased, none left in the bowl. Or the bottle.
> 
> franc
> 
> this edit was missed,
> 
> peeps, the pot roast and spinach looks Yum! I love onion and mushroom gravy.


 
 Thank you franc. I did miss the edit. Sorry



pirate_girl said:


> Some chicken and noodle dish at work, mixed veggies.
> Should have ordered in Chinese. lol
> Strip, pot roast and flank looks good Peeps and Aubrey.
> Maybe tomorrow I can actually cook something.
> Comfort food comes to mind.


 Thank you Lollie. I hope you get some comfort food soon.


rlk said:


> Peep, you forgot to cook the steak.
> 
> Bob


 ROTFLMFAO Bob!!  We like it medium.


----------



## rlk

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you franc. I did miss the edit. Sorry
> 
> 
> Thank you Lollie. I hope you get some comfort food soon.
> 
> ROTFLMFAO Bob!!  We like it medium.



Medium???? Heck, that cow was still moooing.

Bob


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan-fried burger, slices of American & Muenster cheese, red & green butter lettuce and slices of vine tomato dressed with a splash of EVOO and red wine vinegar and homemade macaroni salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had the broth from some chicken noodle soup and 4 Ritz crackers with cream cheese and a dab of mixed fruit jam on top.

Your din din pics are always so pretty Peeps.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I had the broth from some chicken noodle soup and 4 Ritz crackers with cream cheese and a dab of mixed fruit jam on top.
> 
> Your din din pics are always so pretty Peeps.


 Thank you Lollie.

I made myself a grilled cheese - 1 thin slice velveeta, 1 thin slice american cheese, 1 thin slice muenster cheese and a sprinkle of fine shredded cheddar cheese. Melted butter in cast iron pan then sandwich browned nicely on first side then lefted and more butter added then sandwich turned and browned nicely on the other side. Thinking about making another. Or maybe a few ritz with butter and cherry preserves. HMMMMMMM decisions decisions


----------



## Catavenger

Toss up between a ham & cheese sandwich or some bacon & beans may depend on what kind of beans I have in the cupboard.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd go with the bacon and beans.. lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Last of the Hickory Eye of round, some pasta with dried tomatoes, bell peppers, mushrooms and white sauce.

Saturday we will be at the ranch. Ribeyes, corn on the cob and bakers.

I can't post down there,cell phones & computers are forbidden.

PG, you gotta stop eating out of packages.


franc


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> PG, you gotta stop eating out of packages.
> 
> 
> franc


When I don't feel like cooking, that's all I can do.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> When I don't feel like cooking, that's all I can do.


 
You should find a guy who likes to cook.

My wife did and we both like it that way.

Life is just to short to eat twinkies and pizza out of a box.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> You should find a guy who likes to cook.
> 
> My wife did and we both like it that way.
> 
> Life is just to short to eat twinkies and pizza out of a box.



Both of my former husbands were wonderful cooks.
I am too when I want to.
Twinkies and Pizza?
I oughta thwack you for that one!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Both of my former husbands were wonderful cooks.
> I am too when I want to.
> Twinkies and Pizza?
> I oughta thwack you for that one!


 
I would let you.


----------



## luvs

let's see, lol, some unsalted pretzel twists, a piece of praline fudge, 2 'lil rosemary croccantinis, a blow-pop, a couple kinds of other candies & a dum-dum, chewy spree candies, & a few litely salted potato chips, 2 sweet & salty granola bars, & a few gingerales. (i found that those sweet & salty bars have less sodium than a glass of milk!) & a thankigiving dinner sample while i got groceries- there was turkey, carrot souffle & stuffing.

i went to the 'iggle & re-stocked my 'kitch, then cleaned some of the shelves of any food that was due to expire before december/january. it took hours for both so i was too preoccupied to cook dinner. i think i'll prep the ingredients 4 crockpot beef stew tonite, though-


----------



## muleman RIP

Picked up my beef today so we had steak and mac and cheese. Topped it off with homemade blueberry pie and ice cream.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am thinking about chicken cutlets, rice/chicken gravy and asparagus.
Now that my appetite is coming back..


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade soup and sammies.


----------



## JEV

Chicken parm, s'ghetti with fresh made sauce and spinach salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

My son and I went out for bleu cheese and bacon burgers on pretzel buns!


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Chicken parm, s'ghetti with fresh made sauce and spinach salad.


 OH YUMMY Joe!! 


pirate_girl said:


> My son and I went out for bleu cheese and bacon burgers on pretzel buns!


 That sounds so nice Lollie!!


----------



## lilbopeep

lilbopeep said:


> Homemade soup and sammies.


 Never made the soup. Just tuna sammies for family and grilled cheese for me.


----------



## lilbopeep

Soup and sammie for dinner. I had a grilled cheese and a bowl of lentil soup with a small amount of brown rice in it. I love the fact that lentils and rice when eaten together form a complete protein. Very healthy. My older girl couldn't wait to eat. She loves lentil and brown rice soup.


----------



## tiredretired

lilbopeep said:


> Homemade soup and sammies.



Yup, made homemade chicken soup with Westminster crackers.  My wife is sick with a bad cold and laryngitis so there is nothing better.


----------



## luvs

i have meant to make beef stew for a few days now & haven't yet. it won't be cooked until pretty late tonite. i'm only putting a few hunks of potato in it fer thickining, then fishing them from the pot before dinner. none too fond of 'em in my stew. pouring it over smashed potato, though.
jev, i love chix parm/pasta- lollie, the burger, ummmm, & peepz, lentil soup is a fave here. muleman, gotta luv macaroni & cheese & steak


----------



## pirate_girl

Toward dinner time I began to feel not so inspired for much of anything, so.. it was a bagel with cream cheese, then an orange.. then a banana.. then some cashews.


----------



## Catavenger

I had a big plate of enchiladas  for lunch so I not real hungry


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i have meant to make beef stew/
> 
> /pouring it over smashed potato, though.


A splendid idea!


----------



## lilbopeep

We had linguine cooked in the lentil soup and tomato sauce till the linguine absorbed all the liquid and got tender topped with fresh frated romano and parmesan cheese. With a slice of 10 grain homemade bread on the side.


----------



## lilbopeep

TiredRetired said:


> Yup, made homemade chicken soup with Westminster crackers. My wife is sick with a bad cold and laryngitis so there is nothing better.


 I love those crackers


----------



## JEV

Tri-tip, twice baked Taters and green beans. Snickerdoodles for dessert.






No grilling tonight. Thunder and lightning and rain like crazy here. Severe storm warnings till 11 pm.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> Tri-tip, twice baked Taters and green beans. Snickerdoodles for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No grilling tonight. Thunder and lightning and rain like crazy here. Severe storm warnings till 11 pm.


That looks pretty damn good!


----------



## Cowboy

JEV said:


> Tri-tip, twice baked Taters and green beans. Snickerdoodles for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No grilling tonight. Thunder and lightning and rain like crazy here. Severe storm warnings till 11 pm.


 
Looks good , what you do screw up the bakers the first time? 

Good luck with your storms and stay safe.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Tri-tip, twice baked Taters and green beans. Snickerdoodles for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No grilling tonight. Thunder and lightning and rain like crazy here. Severe storm warnings till 11 pm.


 YUMMY!


----------



## FrancSevin

JEV said:


> Tri-tip, twice baked Taters and green beans. Snickerdoodles for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No grilling tonight. Thunder and lightning and rain like crazy here. Severe storm warnings till 11 pm.


 
Snickerdoodles.....My wife makes me go out and get them. She loves snickerdoodles

That lokes good JEV.

We are doing strip steaks under the broiler with Bakers and Snow peas. The snow peas will be drizzled with Maple syrup and craisins.

No, I haven't tried that before but green beans, almonds and maple syrup turned out pretty good. How bad could it be?


----------



## luvs

beef stew i put in the crockpot this morning over smashed potato-


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmmmmmmm Joe and Aubrey too.

Chopped boiled eggs mixed with baked beans and poured over thick toasted bread.
The storm got in the way of me spending much time in the kitch! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to brown some stew beef, then add veggies (carrots, potatoes,green beans and ???) beef stock and stewed tomatoes, some herbs (tarragon and thyme...maybe some mild curry powder too) - then serve it over rice.


----------



## lilbopeep

BEEF STEW!! Luvs and Lollie your killing me. YUM


----------



## luvs

have a great meal lollie, sounds delish~'

i soooo luv getting calls at the time i'd be getting dinner prepped to say that i'm NPO (i.e./ -not allowed to ingest food/fluids afer usually 12 @ nite.) i'm so pissed that they couldn't call earlier as that would have given me time 2 make a dinner, not snacks. so here's my pseudo/improv-dinner & dessert~ 
4 rosemary croccantini w/ herbed goat cheese, then 4 dessert a
slice of a honeycrisp, a 'lil banana, a clementine & a granola bar that turned into 2, & also some vanilla ricemilk 4 dipping those-


----------



## luvs

peepz, i have most of a crockpot-ful in the fridge if ur hungry! then to the freezer it goes, i think
thx~


----------



## lilbopeep

Nice dinner luvs! Thanks for the stew offer.


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan-fried smoked ham steak, potatoes, mushrooms and onions fried in the ham steak drippings with a bit of oil, micro steamed fresh carrots and frozen peas (these carrots were MONSTER sized!).


----------



## JEV

We had company for dinner tonight, so I made a roasted chicken, stovetop stuffing, roasted carrots, pan gravy, corn, mashed Parmesan taters and fresh baguettes made this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cute plates and nice snacks there Aubrey!

OH EM GEE Peeps! lol
Ham, just the way I like it!
That whole plate is divine!

Here's the dinner..
Pic is dark, but it was good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like T'giving dinner nearly Joe.
Mmmmm!


----------



## FrancSevin

My neighbor took his Dexter bull down to the butcher last month. got afew lbs of extremely low fat ground beef. Very strong flaover.

My first attempt with it will be pasta sauce win celery, onion mushrooms and green peppers. canned crushed tommatoes, (yes Red Gold) for tomato base.

Basil, Oregano, Cilantro,,,,the ususal suspects for seasoning. 

All over Penne Riggatti Mostocioli.

Simple but safe on the first try with this very strong meat.

JEV, need a roomate? that looks yummy.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> We had company for dinner tonight, so I made a roasted chicken, stovetop stuffing, roasted carrots, pan gravy, corn, mashed Parmesan taters and fresh baguettes made this morning.


 
All I can say is ..... Wheres the cranberry sauce? YUMMY



pirate_girl said:


> Cute plates and nice snacks there Aubrey!
> 
> OH EM GEE Peeps! lol
> Ham, just the way I like it!
> That whole plate is divine!
> 
> Here's the dinner..
> Pic is dark, but it was good.
> 
> View attachment 57594


 Thank you Lollie. Is that chunky soup over rice? I lived on that when I was 17 and first on my own. Brings back some memories.


----------



## JEV

Thanks, everyone. Franc, the other side of the bed is already filled with my sweetie, and I'm not taking in boarders...sorry. If you're in the neighborhood, you're welcome to stop on by for a bite to eat.


----------



## FrancSevin

JEV said:


> Thanks, everyone. Franc, the other side of the bed is already filled with my sweetie, and I'm not taking in boarders...sorry. If you're in the neighborhood, you're welcome to stop on by for a bite to eat.


 Thanks JEV.  

Not lookin for a bed, just a free meal I didn't have to cook.

Once in a while that's kinda nice.

Glad to hear you got your little heaven all laid out.


----------



## luvs

nothin. earlier me & the cat dined on a yogurt & i devoured a hunk of praline/vanilla fudge that i'd frozen- was like butter toffee in the center. & then i snoozed. & snoozed. through the dinner hour. i'm so sleepy anymore. i was gonna make mahi-mahi & that. it'll hafta wait for now as i'm not gonna to cook @ 20 after 2 in the morning.


----------



## luvs

the mahi-mahi meuniere i was gonna make last nite, roast asparagus tips, & smushed purple peruvians. can't wait to cook it again; this piece in the pic was only half the filet & i have another whole one in my freezer~


----------



## JEV

My Sweetie had another long day, so I put on my thinking cap for something different. I baked off some seasoned Country Ribs for about 90 minutes, then cubed them up, topped them with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and put them under the broiler to warm them up. Cut up some Idaho taters about 1/4" thick, sprayed them with EVOO and topped 'em with mixed Italian herbs, salt & pepper. Into the oven (covered) at 375 for 45 minuted, then 10 minutes uncovered to brown them up. Steamed some fresh cut carrots and broccoli, then coated with melted butter and garlic powder. Finally, took the last of the garden fresh tomatoes that were picked green and turned red over two weeks on the counter, and blended them with balsamic vinaigrette and thinly sliced red onion. DW was impressed, and soon joined the clean plate club. Whew! I get to stay for another night...


----------



## FrancSevin

JEV said:


> My Sweetie had another long day, so I put on my thinking cap for something different. I baked off some seasoned Country Ribs for about 90 minutes, then cubed them up, topped them with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and put them under the broiler to warm them up. Cut up some Idaho taters about 1/4" thick, sprayed them with EVOO and topped 'em with mixed Italian herbs, salt & pepper. Into the oven (covered) at 375 for 45 minuted, then 10 minutes uncovered to brown them up. Steamed some fresh cut carrots and broccoli, then coated with melted butter and garlic powder. Finally, took the last of the garden fresh tomatoes that were picked green and turned red over two weeks on the counter, and blended them with balsamic vinaigrette and thinly sliced red onion. DW was impressed, and soon joined the clean plate club. Whew! I get to stay for another night...


 
Looks great and I can relate.

My sweetie  keeps me around for the cooking and honey do's.


My MOM always advised me _"if ya can't be handsome, best learn to be handy" _ I was in my twenties when it hit me, exactly what she meant.

Thanks MOM.


----------



## joec

JEV said:


> My Sweetie had another long day, so I put on my thinking cap for something different. I baked off some seasoned Country Ribs for about 90 minutes, then cubed them up, topped them with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and put them under the broiler to warm them up. Cut up some Idaho taters about 1/4" thick, sprayed them with EVOO and topped 'em with mixed Italian herbs, salt & pepper. Into the oven (covered) at 375 for 45 minuted, then 10 minutes uncovered to brown them up. Steamed some fresh cut carrots and broccoli, then coated with melted butter and garlic powder. Finally, took the last of the garden fresh tomatoes that were picked green and turned red over two weeks on the counter, and blended them with balsamic vinaigrette and thinly sliced red onion. DW was impressed, and soon joined the clean plate club. Whew! I get to stay for another night...


 

I will have to try making some Country ribs like this Joe. That just made me hungry again. Love the Baby-Ray's BBQ also.


----------



## JEV

joec said:


> I will have to try making some Country ribs like this Joe. That just made me hungry again. Love the Baby-Ray's BBQ also.


Be sure to cover them with foil to keep them from drying out. I line the pan with foil as well for easy cleanup. We have a countertop convection oven that is perfect for making small quantities of food like this, but the fan tends to dry out stuff that's not covered. Baked potatoes bake just fine, but not meats.  Cutting up the meat before saucing gives you the opportunity to cut off some of the residual fat as well, and a few minutes under the broiler puts a little carmelization on the sauce. Yep, SBR is our favorite. Just finished the last of the ribletts for lunch, and they were goooooooooooooood!

Making turkey chili for dinner, and I'll get it started as soon as these lunch dishes are cleaned up.


----------



## joec

JEV said:


> Be sure to cover them with foil to keep them from drying out. We have a countertop convection oven that is perfect for making small quantities of food like this, but the fan tends to dry out stuff that's not covered. Baked potatoes bake just fine, but not meats. Cutting up the meat before saucing gives you the opportunity to cut off some of the residual fat as well, and a few minutes under the broiler puts a little carmelization on the sauce. Yep, SBR is our favorite. Just finished the last of the ribletts for lunch, and they were goooooooooooooood!
> 
> Making turkey chili for dinner, and I'll get it started as soon as these lunch dishes are cleaned up.


 
I have a convection built into with my induction range. I usually cover meats when I'm using it to warm. We also have a warmer below that with multiple temperature settings also. Thanks for the tip though it is appreciated.


----------



## lilbopeep

Beautiful luvs and Joe!!


----------



## luvs

thanx, peep~ 'er u not cooking tonite.....

my dinner was a lazy-girl's one- old-fashioned oatmeal (took 5 minutes to cook) w/ a packet of apricots that i took a pair of my kitchen shears to. stirred in some cream & karo, then poured on some milk


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thanx, peep~ 'er u not cooking tonite.....
> 
> my dinner was a lazy-girl's one- old-fashioned oatmeal (took 5 minutes to cook) w/ a packet of apricots that i took a pair of my kitchen shears to. stirred in some cream & karo, then poured on some milk


 Love oats with milk added to bowl.


----------



## pirate_girl

Something horrible landed on the desk from the dietary dept at work.
Don't ask, but I ate it.
Should have gone to McDonald's.
Damn..


----------



## muleman RIP

We had tuna helper with extra cheese and it was great. Had not had that in a while and wanted something different. We always mix in veggies(onion,celery and peas) and added extra shredded cheddar.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> We had tuna helper with extra cheese and it was great. Had not had that in a while and wanted something different. We always mix in veggies(onion,celery and peas) and added extra shredded cheddar.


High in sodium too isn't it?
Something like near 600 mg per serving?


----------



## muleman RIP

I am sorry mom! I did not read the box, just grabbed it and a can of tuna from the pantry.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I am sorry mom! I did not read the box, just grabbed it and a can of tuna from the pantry.


Don't come running to me when your legs swell up like two oak tree stumps!


----------



## JEV

Fell asleep in the chair after dinner and never got to post this. Turkey chili (with blackberry jelly) and sweet cornbread with kernel corn. Pretty darn tasty.











The cornbread was so good that I heated up a piece with butter & honey for breakfast. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...!


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Fell asleep in the chair after dinner and never got to post this. Turkey chili (with blackberry jelly) and sweet cornbread with kernel corn. Pretty darn tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cornbread was so good that I heated up a piece with butter & honey for breakfast. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...!


 I want some!! YUMMY


----------



## pirate_girl

Going downtown this evening for eggs benedict and home fries 
It's been a long time since I've had eggs benny.


----------



## muleman RIP

We had chili made with everything except the beans from right here on the farm. Wife even threw in some shredded zucchini and it was great. We have found a use for all that zucchini in a lot of tomato recipes. The tomatoes were a mix of fresh from the greenhouse and some we put up this summer. Green peppers,onions and our beef hamburger.


----------



## luvs

a few chix tenderloins w/ bell pepper, portobello, & shredded carrot. barley in place of rice, cooked in some demi-glace & garlic~


----------



## FrancSevin

Green Grocer had Asperagras today.  So last night's extra piece of garlic broiled chicken breast was sliced thin and placed over Spring pasta with bell peppers, succhinni squash, yellow onions, celery and portabello mushrooms with ...asperagras.  All done in olive oil and over ribbed linguinni. With a black pepper & romano cheese based white sauce

After a bowl full Cathy decided I could stay on for a while.


----------



## JEV

FrancSevin said:


> Green Grocer had Asperagras today.  So last night's extra piece of garlic broiled chicken breast was sliced thin and placed over Spring pasta with bell peppers, succhinni squash, yellow onions, celery and portabello mushrooms with ...asperagras.  All done in olive oil and over ribbed linguinni. With a black pepper & romano cheese based white sauce
> 
> After a bowl full Cathy decided I could stay on for a while.


Urp! Any leftovers to share??


----------



## FrancSevin

JEV said:


> Urp! Any leftovers to share??


Nope, I had to fight Cathy for my half.


----------



## JEV

I made the ham as planned, and took all the ends for myself (my father  used to do that also). I simply coated the ham in brown sugar,  blackstrap molasses and honey. Mmmmmmmmmm... macaroni salad, buttered carrots &  broccoli for sides, and Moose Tracks ice cream for dessert.


----------



## lilbopeep

OK I want some of ALL your dinners!! They all sound and look awesome!!

We had spinach tagliatelli pasta with tomato sauce and grated romano and parm cheeses.


----------



## FrancSevin

One can of delmonte Crushed tomatoes
One can of Campbells tomato soup
qurter cup of portabellas
20 stalks of Asperagras cut to one inch peices
one half a chopped white onion
Tblspn of chopped chives
tspn of dried basil
tspn of celantro
two pats of butter one qurater cup of dairy cream
tspn of course ground black pepper
sea salt
 Simmer for two hours.........
Tomato Asperagras Bisque

Some pan fried cheese sandwiches with Sesame seed Romano and New Hamspire white cheddar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chinese take out... well, that's what I had at 7pm.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everything sounds fantastic.

I want ham!! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Think I'll make a massive omelette, crispy bacon and sourdough toast= BRINNER lol


----------



## muleman RIP

For tonight's dinner it will be something turkey! It is cooking down in the big pot now and smells good.


----------



## luvs

dinner was 2 sweet & salty bars & an ensure- my Mom should be here to get me in 'bout an hour so i'm in a hurry after a really busy day. i may make veal later.

i have nary an inclination of the types of food my Mom & Stepdad-to-be's kitchen has now, although i know from visits past that it was predominantly generic boxed convenience food, baloney & ham from a package & not the deli, frozen cheap meals & miller lite. suffice to say i predominantly drank the miller lite for breakfast, lunch & dinner- hence a fave pic of me wearing my prescription specs on a very early Christmas morning last december-


----------



## lilbopeep

Scrambled eggs with fresh grated romano and parm cheese added to micro steamed asparagus sauteed in butter cooked til soft set. With sliced tomato dressed with fresh basil, EVOO, sea salt and ground pepper on the side.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's my dinner.
Made the omelette using 3 eggs beaten with cream---then sauteed some baby spinach leaves, sliced button mushrooms, minced garlic and a little nutmeg in butter.
Topped with shredded white cheddar, covered pan for cheese to melt.

Bacon is John Morrell Hardwood smoked thick style- the BEST!
Toast is some leftover sourdough I bought recently at an Amish market.


----------



## JEV

Chicken Fajitas with sour cream, onion & green peppers, homemade corn tortillas and Spanish rice. Just threw it all on the tortilla and called it dinner. Making pies for tomorrow, so no time for anything fancy tonight. It was really tasty, and everyone likes the corn tortillas over the flour ones I made when I made beef fajitas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe


----------



## lilbopeep

That omelet looks fantastic Lollie!!

Nice fajitas Joe.

We had asparagus omelets.

Apple pie is cooling


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peeps!
Man that pie looks good!
It has a milk wash with cinnamon and sugar, doesn't it?
Not that I've been lurking in the kitch or anything.. lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Peeps!
> Man that pie looks good!
> It has a milk wash with cinnamon and sugar, doesn't it?
> Not that I've been lurking in the kitch or anything.. lol


 Thank you and LOL yes it does.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you and LOL yes it does.


 <<-


----------



## lilbopeep

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.

Roast turkey, mashed sweet potato & acorn squash (brown sugar, maple syrup, butter, orange juice, pumpkin pie spice, and walnuts), mashed red & Yukon potato (cream cheese, butter, sour cream, and chives), sautéed mushrooms, stuffing, steamed Brussels sprout & carrots, steamed asparagus, cranberry/tangerine relish and homemade turkey gravy.


----------



## joec

I have the mashed sweet potato pre baked then mashed with orange juice, butter and brown sugar (as well as a shot or two of brandy, same method I used previous years to stuff oranges with), with asparagus/pearl onions, cranberry sauce and roast beef. No turkey this year as it is only my wife and I this year as per her wishes. The last 8 years we have had at least 20 people every holiday here to eat and leave the cooking and cleanup to us. This year she said NO and I'm thankful for that as I do most of the cooking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Turkey, ham, corn pudding, stuffing, mash and gravy, sweet taters, green bean casserole.
1 roll.
No dessert.
I considered the sweet taters dessert.


----------



## luvs

the classic, get-'er-done, turkey/stuffing/veggies/smashed taters/several appys & dip & a cheese ball type of dinner. cheesecake. gravy, crescents w/ butter, yams, crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms that my nephew made w/ me, that kinda meal. the food i brought to make for myself-the lo-sodium- is not here. i gave it to my Mom, not thinking, to keep in thier fridge. i kept my portions nominal tho- we drank pop, too


----------



## mak2

I usually dont think much about what is for dinner cause I dont cook, but tonight I know what we are having.  Leftovers.


----------



## luvs

~shudder~ sbarro's spaghetti /meatballs & a breadstick w/ pop. the cake was great,- my Mom got it @ the office & when she went on her way earlier it was on my table.
i was too hungry to wait on real food after hours of shopping so i caved & got mall food. woulda been soooo bitchy if i didn't get some food in me on my return 2 pitttsburgh-


----------



## pirate_girl

Some tuna casserole crap with peas on the side.
Again, I should have gone out for something on my break lol


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> the classic, get-'er-done, turkey/stuffing/veggies/smashed taters/several appys & dip & a cheese ball type of dinner. cheesecake. gravy, crescents w/ butter, yams, crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms that my nephew made w/ me, that kinda meal. the food i brought to make for myself-the lo-sodium- is not here. i gave it to my Mom, not thinking, to keep in thier fridge. i kept my portions nominal tho- we drank pop, too


 
@ my 'puter now, here's Thanksgiving dinner pix. my niece's 1st turkey day-


----------



## NATO123

Rice and curry with Fish curry,Potato curry.fried papa dam and Leaf salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Howdy stranger! Good to see you back posting again.


----------



## thcri RIP

Well not tonight but I am seriously thinking of making this soon.  Never  heard of it until tonight.


Gnocchi


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Well not tonight but I am seriously thinking of making this soon. Never heard of it until tonight.
> 
> 
> Gnocchi


 Looks and sounds great, but no clue what Gnocchi is or what it made of.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Looks and sounds great, but no clue what Gnocchi is or what it made of.



dumplings homemade or not.  I had to do some digging to find that out.


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> dumplings homemade or not. I had to do some digging to find that out.


 Cool that really sounds good, never seen any shaped like that before.


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah I wonder if them were the store bought ones,


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Yeah I wonder if them were the store bought ones,


 I'll bet you our resident master dough pounder will know.


----------



## lilbopeep

Cowboy said:


> Looks and sounds great, but no clue what Gnocchi is or what it made of.


 


thcri said:


> dumplings homemade or not. I had to do some digging to find that out.


Potato Pasta/Dumpling (Italian) (Not my favorite)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/gnocchi-i/detail.aspx


Ingredients

2 potatoes
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 egg


----------



## pirate_girl

I have never cared for gnocchi.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sound and look like a perogi without the stuffing. I will take my plain old macaroni with 3 cheeses melted into a real thick sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

Funny you should mention that Bill.
I was going to say I don't care for it much like I never cared for pierogi


----------



## muleman RIP

The only real good ones are made up around Hazelton,Pa. When they are made with spicy pork and just crispy they are good. When they are soggy they suck!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I have never cared for gnocchi.


 


pirate_girl said:


> Funny you should mention that Bill.
> I was going to say I don't care for it much like I never cared for pierogi


 I feel the same about both. I don't like the texture/flavor of the dough.


----------



## pirate_girl

The one and only time I have ever had gnocchi Peeps, it was drenched in a pesto sauce (could be the reason lol).. but yes.. the texture is too pasty and it sat in my tummy like a rock.
As for pierogi..I know some may argue, well what's the diff between it and ravioli?
There is a lot of difference.
Must be the dough.
On the other hand, fried ravioli is the bomb.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> The one and only time I have ever had gnocchi Peeps, it was drenched in a pesto sauce (could be the reason lol).. but yes.. the texture is too pasty and it sat in my tummy like a rock.
> As for pierogi..I know some may argue, well what's the diff between it and ravioli?
> There is a lot of difference.
> Must be the dough.
> On the other hand, fried ravioli is the bomb.


 It's the dough yuck!


----------



## luvs

pork, potato halves drenched in butter & garlic, & greens was my dinner.

as for gnocci- i concur in that it's too much- too doughy. i luv pierogies, except i cut the edges from 'em & throw those away. screw the dough, i'm here for the potato. & they hafta be potato w/ cheese. boiled. not fried ones


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> *pork, potatoes drenched in butter & garlic, & greens was my dinner.*
> *   screw the dough, i'm here for the potato.*



*NICE *

*LOL*


----------



## luvs

shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## lilbopeep

PORK!!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh!


LMAO!


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> PORK!!


yeah, I want some pork.
I think I might have to have some more bacon tomorrow..
Hmmmmmmmmm.. BLT?
I think so!
Sides are yet to be determined, but I am thinking soup.. as it's getting colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra around here.
Yinz girls can relate.
Comfort food lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> yeah, I want some pork.
> I think I might have to have some more bacon tomorrow..
> Hmmmmmmmmm.. BLT?
> I think so!
> Sides are yet to be determined, but I am thinking soup.. as it's getting colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra around here.
> Yinz girls can relate.
> Comfort food.


Colder than a miners shaft? LOL

It's 55F right now and I still have my window open. 

I have a whole boneless pork loin to cut up. They were on sale again just unser $2.00/lb. total approx $24.00. That will give me like 6 - 8 meals (for 4 people each meal). Not bad.

Tomorrow we are taking my girl out for dinner for her 23 birthday. Not sure where yet but it will be nice to go out to eat. I need a break from cooking.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Colder than a miners shaft? LOL
> 
> It's 55F right now and I still have my window open.
> 
> I have a whole boneless pork loin to cut up. They were on sale again just unser $2.00/lb. total approx $24.00. That will give me like 6 - 8 meals (for 4 people each meal). Not made.
> 
> Tomorrow we are taking my girl out for dinner for her 23 birthday. Not sure where yet but it will be nice to go out to eat. I need a break from cooking.




It's 35F here right now.
We're going to head into the usual COLD here in Ohio - most of it's going to arrive on Tuesday, with a chance of snow.

After your Thanksgiving feast, Peeps.. you deserve a break from the kitch.
Enjoy and Happy Birthday to your girl.


----------



## luvs

we haven't gotten hit by the cold yet- this week it'll be progressively dropping, tho. 56 here now w/ some intermittent drizzling rain.
think i'll make fish- cod- for my next dinner before the bitter weather arrives & i live on stews & heartier meals. i'm already intolerant to the cold as it is.
'kay- snooze time for me- it's after 5 in the morning


----------



## muleman RIP

Time for some real bacon this morning!May have an omelet also.


----------



## muleman RIP

It was good!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> It was good!


 Breakfast PORN!! How dare you show naked bacon!!  



YUM!!


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Breakfast PORN!! How dare you show naked bacon!!
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!


It is the home cured 1/4 inch thick cut that I have smoked twice for real flavor. If I had some lettuce ready I would make blt's with the tomatoes I picked in the greenhouse yesterday. The wife gave the 2 nicest ones to the old woman down the road. She sent me home some home made sticky buns with orange glazed icing.


----------



## luvs

muleman- that bacon..... ummmm! 
damn, i could have bacon from morning till nite, especially w/ syrup 'er on sammiches~


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> muleman- that bacon..... ummmm!
> damn, i could have bacon from morning till nite, especially w/ syrup 'er on sammiches~


We were just talking today about starting some buttercrunch lettuce in the greenhouse. I can't hardly eat the imported lettuce after so many food disease stories.


----------



## pirate_girl

I ended up making a baked potato and a small salad of romaine and sliced bell pepper.
Yipee! lol


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> We were just talking today about starting some buttercrunch lettuce in the greenhouse. I can't hardly eat the imported lettuce after so many food disease stories.


 
Now yer talkin' Muleman.  Just remembered I have some various lettuce seed left from spring. And three cubic feet of compost left in the bin.  Just hope the cat doesn't confuse the planter tray with her litter box.

After all it is *HER *green house.


----------



## luvs

i hear 'ya muleman- in culinary school, i learned toooo much pertaining to food & potential contamination. some of it is environmential & we can't change that. though much is due to the way food is treated in various settings through its journey to the plate/consumer.

anyhoo- dinner wasn't the fish i'd intended to make- i made kitchen sink soup w/ veggies. i also browned some tempeh to add @ the last minute w/ some pasta i'd cooked while i prepped the veggies-


----------



## pirate_girl

Creamy wild rice soup and a BLT..
Now, I need a nap and a doggie snuggle


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Creamy wild rice soup and a BLT..
> Now, I need a nap and a doggie snuggle
> 
> View attachment 57866
> 
> View attachment 57867


 Send me some of that!! YUM


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peepers.
Got some of the soup left, but that's going with me to work tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

In the snow?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> In the snow?


Ummm.. where I work is a hop-skip and a jump across this postage stamp sized town..
I could walk there in the snow if need be.
Got some snow shoes I can borrow?


----------



## muleman RIP

You have 11EEE feet? Dang!


----------



## pirate_girl

size 9 thank you.
bend over and I'll let you feel one on your butt!


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh MY! Now I have to bend over?


----------



## pirate_girl

Cocka-doodle-doooooooooooooo

(you should have never used that avatar) LOL!!


----------



## lilbopeep

YIKES I wear a size 6.5 when my bad foot isn't swollen. When it is I wear 1 size 6.5 and 1 size 8+ LOL Those snow shoes would be boggie boards for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> YIKES I wear a size 6.5 when my bad foot isn't swollen. When it is I wear 1 size 6.5 and 1 size 8+ LOL Those snow shoes would be boggie boards for me.


I bet you're a shorty, aren't ya Peeps?
I am a tall-ish lady. 5ft 9 and some change.. 
Only Bobcat would know.. as he's the only person on this forum to see me face to face..


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> YIKES I wear a size 6.5 when my bad foot isn't swollen. When it is I wear 1 size 6.5 and 1 size 8+ LOL Those snow shoes would be boggie boards for me.


When my fluid is down I can squeeze into 10 1/2 EEE sneakers. I have to watch having tight shoes or they really swell.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I bet you're a shorty, aren't ya Peeps?
> I am a tall-ish lady. 5ft 9 and some change..
> Only Bobcat would know.. as he's the only person on this forum to see me face to face..


 
I am 5' 2" AND I am sensitive about those 2 inches!! 



muleman said:


> When my fluid is down I can squeeze into 10 1/2 EEE sneakers. I have to watch having tight shoes or they really swell.


When your what is down?  Are you bragging about your big feet? Next thing you know you will be telling me how big your hands are. 

just kidding LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> *I am 5' 2" AND I am sensitive about those 2 inches!! *
> 
> 
> *When your what is down?  Are you bragging about your big feet? Next thing you know you will be telling me how big your hands are.
> *



*Peeps is a short shit! I knew it!* 

*Don't encourage him!!*


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> *Peeps is a short shit! I knew it!*
> 
> *Don't encourage him!!*


 HEY!!


----------



## luvs

oughta see me struggling to get these edema-ridden 8 1/2's into my wellies & my other rainboots that're looser. some days, i get sorta stuck in 'em until i panic & yank 'em from my feet w/ my heels. make people wait w/ me until i get them pryed loose & that.

i made a really quick dinner- fish sammich- & slugged a can of pop to get rid of the not-enough-sugar shakes. i oughta to begin having breakfast & lunch


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> HEY!!


You know I love you darling.. and it's posts like this on NCT that made me want to not be a part of that forum any longer.
It's utter bullshit, and drama.
http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=251300#post251300

You see, even though I agreed with Doc that it would be better for me to be banned from there rather than suffering the idjits.. omg.. if I were still there, I would get banned by my _own _making tonight for supporting you.
Wtf over...


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> oughta see me struggling to get these edema-ridden 8 1/2's into my wellies & my other rainboots that're looser. some days, i get sorta stuck in 'em until i panic & yank 'em from my feet w/ my heels. make people wait w/ me until i get them pryed loose & that.
> 
> i made a really quick dinner- fish sammich- & slugged a can of pop to get rid of the not-enough-sugar shakes. i oughta to begin having breakfast & lunch


YUP I know what you mean. When my damaged foot swells I have a hell of a time getting that one off. I have Jeffrey Campbell rubber rain boots (pink with purple polka dots )

Nice sammie and you better start eating better or I will have to hunt you down and do a food intervention. LOL Just kidding but you need to at least have a small break and lunch girlie.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> oughta see me struggling to get these edema-ridden 8 1/2's into my wellies & my other rainboots that're looser. some days, i get sorta stuck in 'em until i panic & yank 'em from my feet w/ my heels. make people wait w/ me until i get them pryed loose & that.
> 
> i made a really quick dinner- fish sammich- & slugged a can of pop to get rid of the not-enough-sugar shakes. i oughta to begin having breakfast & lunch


Nice fish sannie Aubs!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> You know I love you darling.. and it's posts like this on NCT that made me want to not be a part of that forum any longer.
> It's utter bullshit, and drama.
> http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=251300#post251300
> 
> You see, even though I agreed with Doc that it would be better for me to be banned from there rather than suffering the idjits.. omg.. if I were still there, I would get banned by my _own _making tonight for supporting you.
> Wtf over...


 XOXOXOX I love ya back. Thank you for the support.


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. trade 'ya for half that sammich of yours.

& peepz, i concur, you're definately supported on that 'lil matter, there~........
& i missed your post. oops! thank you! i drink pop & juice most of the day. not that hungry until nitetime. pink boots- luv it. i was gonna get redd wellies for this Christmas, then decided on glossy black. i can't wait to get 'em!


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> XOXOXOX I love ya back. Thank you for the support.


You're a good lady Peeps.
Don't suffer anything without standing up for yourself, and you know why she said that.
Jealousy runs rampant on cooking forums, and there are nut jobs thrown in the mix.
I have never seen such competition and utter idiocy as I have since I started posting on cooking forums specifically.
Sushi once told me 'you'll never find such a fucked up bunch of people as you will on a foodie forum'.. he was right.


Anyway.. back to our usual cooking program..


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thanx, lollie. trade 'ya for half that sammich of yours.
> 
> & peepz, i concur, you're definately supported on that 'lil matter, there~........
> & i missed your post. oops! thank you! i drink pop & juice most of the day. not that hungry until nitetime. pink boots- luv it. i was gonna get redd wellies for this Christmas, then decided on glossy black. i can't wait to get 'em!


 


pirate_girl said:


> You're a good lady Peeps.
> Don't suffer anything without standing up for yourself, and you know why she said that.
> Jealousy runs rampant on cooking forums, and there are nut jobs thrown in the mix.
> I have never seen such competition and utter idiocy as I have since I started posting on cooking forums specifically.
> Sushi once told me 'you'll never find such a fucked up bunch of people as you will on a foodie forum'.. he was right.
> 
> 
> Anyway.. back to our usual cooking program..


 Thank you ladies. 

I didn't cook tonight. Asked my girl to cook some oatmeal. My shoulder is really killing me. I really wrenched it good and I can't do anything without jarring it.


----------



## lilbopeep

Beef Braciole posted


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> I am 5' 2" AND I am sensitive about those 2 inches!!
> 
> 
> When your what is down?  Are you bragging about your big feet? Next thing you know you will be telling me how big your hands are.
> 
> just kidding LOL


Well I do have large hands.My fluid retention is related to CHF and how much sodium I consume. Try to eat better and it helps some. For some reason hunting season always brings out the worst swelling in my legs. I will be having home made french toast and some more BACON in a little while.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Well I do have large hands.My fluid retention is related to CHF and how much sodium I consume. Try to eat better and it helps some. For some reason hunting season always brings out the worst swelling in my legs. I will be having home made french toast and some more BACON in a little while.


 You are such a bacon tease!! I don't have any in the house and I am now craving bacon thanks to you and Lollie!! LOL I want a giant BLT with extra bacon and a side of bacon!


----------



## muleman RIP

Here you go Peeps! Homemade bread sliced thick to absorb the mix of honey,eggs,milk and ground flax seed with a dash of vanilla. Soak it for a while and then bake in a stoneware platter in the oven till just browned. Top it off with real maple syrup from the trees up the road from me and of course BACON!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Here you go Peeps! Homemade bread sliced thick to absorb the mix of honey,eggs,milk and ground flax seed with a dash of vanilla. Soak it for a while and then bake in a stoneware platter in the oven till just browned. Top it off with real maple syrup from the trees up the road from me and of course BACON!


OK upstate NY is WITHIN my stomping ground!! I WILL hunt you down!  I will just follow the bacon and maple trail!! LOL I love driving up to bear mountain (perkins lookout) in the fall to watch the leaves turn.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is not even close to being upstate! We have a name for folks down there and it ain't polite. I am 20 miles west of Corning in the hills right on the Pa. border. They should divide the state right along I-81 and let us have our own congress folks cause the ones we have now sure don't represent us.


----------



## muleman RIP

By the way the BACON was great with breakfast!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> That is not even close to being upstate! We have a name for folks down there and it ain't polite. I am 20 miles west of Corning in the hills right on the Pa. border. They should divide the state right along I-81 and let us have our own congress folks cause the ones we have now sure don't represent us.


 My aunt is on the NY/canadian border.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> By the way the BACON was great with breakfast!


What? only 2 pieces?
Lightweight!
Bacon wimp!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> What? only 2 pieces?
> Lightweight!
> Bacon wimp!


No. It started off as 5 and between the wife and I was down to 3 by the time the french toast was ready.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> No. It started off as 5 and between the wife and I was down to 3 by the time the french toast was ready.


 Only 5?


----------



## muleman RIP

I try to ration my homemade smoked sausage and bacon to last a whole year between butchering. Now good bologna from southern Pa. is another story entirely. That never lasts long enough and I have to travel 90 miles to get it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Heck I think I put 8 pieces on that BLT last night.. Gretch got 3 all to herself. lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Heck I think I put 8 pieces on that BLT last night.. Gretch got 3 all to herself. lol


That qualifies as GLUTTONY!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bless me fadda, for I have sinned


----------



## lilbopeep

Stuffed pork chop, pan gravy and stuffed butternut squash (granny smith, butter, raisins, dried cherries, walnuts, brown sugar, nutmeg and cinnamon)


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Stuffed pork chop, pan gravy and stuffed butternut squash (granny smith, butter, raisins, dried cherries, walnuts, brown sugar, nutmeg and cinnamon)




Hrmmphh!!
And all I had was Subway (foot long Veggie Delight(sans olives) with sweet onion sauce) and an iced tea

Looks good Peeps!!
I want to come live with you in Joisey!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Hrmmphh!!
> And all I had was Subway (foot long Veggie Delight(sans olives) with sweet onion sauce) and an iced tea
> 
> Looks good Peeps!!
> I want to come live with you in Joisey!


 Thank you Lollie. it would be nice if you live near by. Luvs is next state over.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. it would be nice if you live near by. Luvs is next state over.


I think if the 3 of us ever got together, there'd be trouble.
And a lot of fun.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I think if the 3 of us ever got together, there'd be trouble.
> And a lot of fun.



Well I am so tired I my pass out. I hope the pain lets me sleep. I wish I could give it a rest so it could heal but I gotta cook for the family. 

Sweet dreams. If I can't sleep I will be back (but I hope not for awhile).


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Well I am so tired I my pass out. I hope the pain lets me sleep. I wish I could give it a rest so it could heal but I gotta cook for the family.
> 
> Sweet dreams. If I can't sleep I will be back (but I hope not for awhile).


Take something for the pain, and rest it for the night on a pillow.
I love ya A.
Sweet dreams girl.


----------



## luvs

i concur! there'd be lotsa laughs, great times~

so i bought groceries today- & a sec ago glanced @ my reciept- over $214 in perks to be redeemed by New Year's. that's gonna grow significantly before january, the way i buy groceries!~ this aside, after shopping, cleaning & putting stuff away, i dined on a grapple (yum, texture was gross, tho) & the rest is self-explanatory. & scads of pop after that.

so this bacon talk has got me sad. i spotted duck (& i also spotted cans of spotted dick) bacon that was fairly lo in sodium, tho that was for 1 piece. dammit. can a girl _get_ through the nite on 1 slice of bacon on her BLT........

here was my (sorta) dinner-


----------



## pirate_girl

All that matters is that you nourished your tum tum and body Aubrey.

I hope you are feeling well at this hour.
Love ya to pieces.


----------



## luvs

thanks, lollie. i better get snooze- appt. @ 9. 
luv 'ya much, too.
'nite


----------



## lilbopeep

You people have got to STOP talking about bacon!!


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> You people have got to STOP talking about bacon!!


Can we just eat BACON instead of talking about it?


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Can we just eat BACON instead of talking about it?


----------



## lilbopeep

Lunch was a Cheese and chive omelet with a side of sliced vine tomatoes.








*BACON* would have been a nice side!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I had tuna casserole and buttered beets.
.. and one helluva day at work. :/


----------



## muleman RIP

Had homemade corned beef hash for supper. Then a klondike bar for desert!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Had homemade corned beef hash for supper. Then a klondike bar for desert!


Was the hash salty????????????????????
Omg.. Klondike bars!
What would you do for one?


----------



## muleman RIP

I only put pepper on it. We don't use salt in our food at all. The potatoes were plain old diced and the corned beef is what it is. Pan fry it all with lots of green peppers and onions.


----------



## luvs

this- mussels & whole wheat/spinach pasta w/ garlic, olive oil, parm reggiano (i cheated- i may as well have ingested a container of salt), & the next is easy to read. the other, frozen praline fudge. wasn't into cooking tonite- i went to the orthopedist this morning, & in my inadverantly avoiding putting weight on the sprained half of my ankle, i made bone grind into bone on the other half of my foot. now that half is braced into place. not great 4 scrambling when there's stuff to be cooked/washed in the kitchen-


----------



## lilbopeep

Red bean ice cream? WOW I have never had that. Need to ask a question beans for dessert - gas?


----------



## lilbopeep

It is my DD's actual birthday today. We took out to dinner on monday.

Tonight I have planned meat lasagna, steamed broccoli, homemade garlic, chive and parsley bread sticks i made last night and will warm. I also will make garlic bread for DD. We also have a birthday cake - chocolate cake with strawberries and chocolate custard in the layers, whipped cream frosting and sliced almonds around the side for dessert.


----------



## muleman RIP

Can I come for the cake?


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Can I come for the cake?


 HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess I will have to have the wife bake one of those pies she made and froze last week. We also made up 14 homemade turkey pot pies for days we have too much going on. I have sirloin steak in the crockpot with tomatoes and onions for supper.


----------



## luvs

peepz, hehe, nah. 4 tooting, _that_  & some garlic wings on wing nite is the stuff that toots 'er made of..... not that i'd know.

'er u gonna post pix~ the cake sounds pretty! hope yinz celebrate well & your girl has a great day & year ahead of her!

muleman, sounds like my Mom & Dad's swiss steak (they'd cook it in a pan; same ingredients, though). used to luv that w/ smashed potato- yum


----------



## tiredretired

Meat Pie from a French Canadian recipe I got from a coworker a number of years age.  Delicious.  Bon Apetite' to me!


----------



## JEV

Took out a quart of chili from the freezer and had a bowl just by itself. I pigged out at the Chinese joint at lunch time with my helper, so the chili was just enough for dinner.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the swiss steak is almost gone in the pic but it was good! This apple pie was baked along with 2 nice Russet taters and will make a great desert in a little while.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> peepz, hehe, nah. 4 tooting, _that_  & some garlic wings on wing nite is the stuff that toots 'er made of..... not that i'd know.
> 
> 'er u gonna post pix~ the cake sounds pretty! hope yinz celebrate well & your girl has a great day & year ahead of her!
> 
> muleman, sounds like my Mom & Dad's swiss steak (they'd cook it in a pan; same ingredients, though). used to luv that w/ smashed potato- yum


  My mom called them toots also and I called them toots when my DD's were young but no one else around here did.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Well the swiss steak is almost gone in the pic but it was good! This apple pie was baked along with 2 nice Russet taters and will make a great desert in a little while.


 Looks great!! I use chuck for swiss steak but haven't made it in awhile.

I got dinner in the oven and washed the prep dishes just in time for the water to go off GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Catavenger

I have been craving Reeses peanutbutter cups but have none


----------



## squerly

Pizza Hut.


----------



## pirate_girl

Arby's roast beef and curly fries.
Felt like puking after.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Arby's roast beef and curly fries.
> Felt like puking after.


And you bitch at me for tuna helper! Read the label on that little gem sometime. I used to love them. They helped close my arteries up real nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> And you bitch at me for tuna helper! Read the label on that little gem sometime. I used to love them. They helped close my arteries up real nice.


It would have been okay if I'd gone with the Horsey sauce and if I hadn't eaten it so quickly.
FYI, my levels are all spot on.
I am as healthy as a fine young filly!


----------



## luvs

i got kinda lonely so i went to the bar to see my friends & my fave bartender was on to boot. a few pieces of popcorn was dinner. the veal can wait. i'll hafta get wine for it anyhow, as it's cut for scallopine.


----------



## lilbopeep

Meat lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks great. Love the garlic bread.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> That looks great. Love the garlic bread.


 Thank you muleman.

BTW Why is your name muleman? Are you stubborn as a mule?


----------



## muleman RIP

Cause I act like a jackass? Actually it came from owning mules for many years.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Cause I act like a jackass? Actually it came from owning mules for many years.


 That was my next guess LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> That was my next guess LOL


Well I have been told I have one other characteristic similar to a mule!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooooooooo! Peeps, your lasagna! 
I have to try your recipe sometime. I think it's unique that you use boiled eggs in it, never heard of that.
Must be an Italian thing. 

I had 'sketti and meatballs at a place called Burgundys


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Well I have been told I have one other characteristic similar to a mule!


 HMMMMMMMM I have heard that before and was left unsatisfied!! 


pirate_girl said:


> Ooooooooooooooo! Peeps, your lasagna!
> I have to try your recipe sometime. I think it's unique that you use boiled eggs in it, never heard of that.
> Must be an Italian thing.
> 
> I had 'sketti and meatballs at a place called Burgundys


 Thank you Lollie. My mom and her mom put the eggs in.


----------



## luvs

i'm thinking breakfast for dinner tonite, a waffle 'er 2. i have some cream to use so i could give that a whisk, maybe make an apple compote as my waffle toppers. 'er plain syrup & butter on them. oh, yeah, & some fruit, too


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> i'm thinking breakfast for dinner tonite, a waffle 'er 2. i have some cream to use so i could give that a whisk, maybe make an apple compote as my waffle toppers. 'er plain syrup & butter on them. oh, yeah, & some fruit, too


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That sounds good!!

I like to top my waffles/pancakes with a butter, fruit topping (strawberry preserves or cherry pie filling), syrup and a dallop of sour cream. YUMMY


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent four years of college living on a late night waffle topped with peanut butter and syrup, Cup of Joe and i ate with a text book cramming for exams.


Tonite I'm cooking up a load of Bull.
My neighbor butchered his four year old grass feed Dexter Bull. Leanest beef I have ever encountered.
One big yellow onion left over from the summer garden and the last of the tomatoes.

Chili is the plan. Been cooking since this morning. I'll sample a bowl tonite but really the best yield is after one day. So tonite it goes in the frig and then after work tomorrow.....YUUUUUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Actually it came from owning mules for many years.


What does one do with mules???


----------



## lilbopeep

Broccoli Aglio Olio (With Garlic and Olive Oil) over tagliatelle topped with fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Cause I act like a jackass? Actually it came from owning mules for many years.


Mrs. Mule's mules 
Let's not forget I have talked to her on the phone as well..


----------



## pirate_girl

I made 2 huge salmon cakes, fried potatoes w/onions and some asparagus tips.
No pics, but the other salmon cake will make a nice sandwich tomorrow with onion rings..


----------



## luvs

lollie, yum; i'd forgotten 'bout salmon cakes. franc, how was the chili-
peep, sour cream & cherries would be so spot-on on a waffle. espically a belgian one.

my dinner- buttermilk eggo's/tangerine/nuts....... swapped the milk 4 eggnog @ the last minute. i'm hungry again so i think i'll make a 2nd meal soon


----------



## lilbopeep

Not sure what dinner will be but ... 

Lunch was an omelette again – Onion, mushroom and cheese omelette and a side of vine tomato with basil chiffonade, sea salt, ground peppercorns and a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

Man, Peeps.
Everything you create looks so colourful and fresh, AND delicious.
I was going to make a salmon burger out of the other patty, but decided to make a turkey (club) burger instead.. with onion rings.
IF I ever get hungry enough to cook today. lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Man, Peeps.
> Everything you create looks so colourful and fresh, AND delicious.
> I was going to make a salmon burger out of the other patty, but decided to make a turkey (club) burger instead.. with onion rings.
> IF I ever get hungry enough to cook today. lol


 Thank you Lollie.

I wish I had some bacon and onion rings. That would be a wonderful dinner LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner was tagliatelle with tomato sauce and salad.


----------



## JEV

Szechuan sweet & sour beef, stir fried with onion, celery, green pepper, carrots & broccoli. Meat seems to be an incidental ingredient in my stir fry recipes, with veggies being the main focus. Also made vegetable fried rice (rice cooked in chicken broth instead of water) and a cranberry relish in lieu of salad. Got enough left over for tomorrow's lunch for me. No pics tonight, but here's what it looked like the last time I made it on August 14th, sans the sweet corn.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmm Peeps and Joe 

Here's mine.
The turkey burger is highly seasoned.
They have to be to be edible in my opinion.
Adding bacon helped lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Had venison tenderloins pan fried with a little onion and a side of yellow rice. Homemade peaches for desert!


----------



## luvs

a few pieces of veal cooked in a dab of olive oil, linguine, haricot vert & a mushroom cream sauce 4 the pasta & veal. lemon & sprinkling of salt on the haricots. deglazed the veal pan & used to enhance the mushroom sauce-


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie.

Everyones meals look and sound fantastic!! YUMMY


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife split some russets down the length to make some tasty wedges. Baked them and some fish on stoneware platters for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## lilbopeep

Boneless Pork loin chop nicely seasoned and pan-fried in bacon fat, baby red & Yukon potatoes, quartered mushroom caps & onion seasoned and pan-fried in bacon fat, microwave steamed broccoli and red & green butter lettuce, raw broccoli, quartered mushroom caps, black olives and vine tomato tossed salad with homemade dressing.


----------



## muleman RIP

Show off! That looks pretty darn good.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Show off! That looks pretty darn good.


 Thank you muleman.

Your dinner also looks pretty darn good. Where the malt vinegar, lemon and hot sauce? LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you muleman.
> 
> Your dinner also looks pretty darn good. Where the malt vinegar, lemon and hot sauce? LOL


My belly and legs have an agreement. Certain things are off limits because of my meds or they make me hold fluid. I cheat enough as it is.


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade Burger stroganoff, peas & pearl onions and salad


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

What was for breakfast this morning?
Biscuits and homemade sausage gravy. Made some mistakes for my first try. Too thick for one. But I'll learn.


----------



## luvs

looks great to me!


----------



## muleman RIP

Sausage gravy and biscuit looks fine to me. I am somewhat of a fanatic about that for breakfast Saturday mornings. One of the few pleasures left in life for me.


----------



## lilbopeep

Sweet and sour pork and jasmine rice topped with green onions, sesame seeds and hot chili sesame oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> What was for breakfast this morning?
> Biscuits and homemade sausage gravy. Made some mistakes for my first try. Too thick for one. But I'll learn.


Jerry, I always make my sausage gravy thick on purpose normally.
It's meant to be rib-stickin', no?
Looks delicious hun.. 
..and Peeps.. MMMMMMmmm Hmmmmmmmm!!I LOVE adding hot chili oil to dishes. I like House of Tsang the best.


----------



## luvs

my own version of a stir-fry (veal/snow peaz/carrot/green curry paste/portobellos/garlic/a few seasonings) over a baggie of pasta i kept in the fridge. there's 2 ways i'll ingest rice- risotto & sushi. so i use pastas for stir-fries.
'jus got rid of a can of coconut milk as there was a dent in it & that was s'possed to be chix stir-fry, not veal. i thawed meat trimmings i'd frozen 4 broth & forewent labeling 'em. my other meats, they were frozen solid. so i used the last piece of veal i kept from the other day
dessert- that stuff in the pic, plus some almond milk


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Jerry, I always make my sausage gravy thick on purpose normally.
> It's meant to be rib-stickin', no?
> Looks delicious hun..
> ..and Peeps.. MMMMMMmmm Hmmmmmmmm!!I LOVE adding hot chili oil to dishes. I like House of Tsang the best.


 Thank you Lollie. Thats the brand I use also.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> my own version of a stir-fry (veal/snow peaz/carrot/green curry paste/portobellos/garlic/a few seasonings) over a baggie of pasta i kept in the fridge. there's 2 ways i'll ingest rice- risotto & sushi. so i use pastas for stir-fries.
> 'jus got rid of a can of coconut milk as there was a dent in it & that was s'possed to be chix stir-fry, not veal. i thawed meat trimmings i'd frozen 4 broth & forewent labeling 'em. my other meats, they were frozen solid. so i used the last piece of veal i kept from the other day
> dessert- that stuff in the pic, plus some almond milk


That looks great luvs. We both did asian last night. LOL We must have ESP.


----------



## lilbopeep

Pot roast and au jus gravy, mashed red & Yukon potatoes (cream cheese, butter & sour cream), steamed fresh carrots and salad (butter lettuce, broccoli, vine tomato, mushroom caps, carrots curls and homemade Italian dressing).


----------



## luvs

a strip steak, a poached egg i should of eased onto the steak gently, baby squash in a sage/garlic buerre noisette, & plain carrot. for dipping the meat, the jus/dripppings & then some A-1. the jus was way better than the sauce!


----------



## lilbopeep

Luvs I have been craving steak and eggs!! YUM!


----------



## lilbopeep

We had pot roast and veggie soup (old picture, same taste).


----------



## luvs

should cook 'em, peepz!
tonite: a chix tenderloin/portobello sammich w/ hummus & alfalfa sprouts. soy yogurt & milk. too busy watching tarantino movies to cook for more than a few minutes. can't see the tv as well from the kitch


----------



## pirate_girl

Really nice dinner pics there Peeps and Aubs.
I've been existing on take-out fare for the last 3 days.. ugh..
Tomorrow, I cook!


----------



## muleman RIP

Had steamed shrimp, tater wedges baked in the oven and home made macaroni salad. Strawberry/rhubarb pie for desert.


----------



## luvs

lollie, thanx! 3 days of take-away is plenty- gotta have something for dinner, though.
sounds good muleman. sounds like summer there!
peepz, a thought- is that soup the roast from yesterday..... good pick if so


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie and aub.

Strawberry/rhubarb My fav pie!!

Yes luvs I used the leftover pot roast for the soup.


----------



## luvs

send me a bowl? reminds me, i hafta check the status of an order.......


----------



## pirate_girl

I made some linguine with Delallo red clam sauce, and some steamed broccoli.


----------



## luvs

i made pasta w/ clams, too. (knew i found those binoculars on the porch for a reason! )the clams were almost an afterthought that i remembered when dinner was almost cooked. also made a slice of garlic toast.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm!!
That's fab Aubrey.
Didn't take a pic of my dinner.
Too much stuff going on at the time lol
Then, I napped :/


----------



## luvs

~taking a bow~ thx, lollie. how was yours-

 naps can be good. saw the new avvie- i like!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> ~taking a bow~ thx, lollie. how was yours-
> 
> naps can be good. saw the new avvie- i like!


 it was good.
I think I'd rather nap lately than anything else in this world.
Glad you like the av... it serves a purpose of expressing this here Ohio weather.. plus, 'by dose is cowd'


----------



## lilbopeep

Lollie and Aub YUM is all I can say. You two had esp and served the same dish. I usually do a white clam sauce. BUT I add tomatoes to my sausage and peppers. LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

Fried bone-in chicken breast, steamed fresh broccoli and buttermilk biscuits


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a beautiful piece of chickie, Peeps.

My friend Josie and I hit an authentic Mexican joint.
I got a combo platter of tostada, taco and chalupa.
I adore queso fresco cheese, but couldn't finish my plate after munching on the chips and salsa they serve first.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> That's a beautiful piece of chickie, Peeps.
> 
> My friend Josie and I hit an authentic Mexican joint.
> I got a combo platter of tostada, taco and chalupa.
> I adore queso fresco cheese, but couldn't finish my plate after munching on the chips and salsa they serve first.


 Thank you Lollie. The chicken hawk UMMMMMMMMMM the CAT liked it also!! My girl put two 1/2 breasts in a ziploc bag and left it on the table. The cat ripped a hole in the bag got one 1/2 breast out of the bag and took it to his dish to eat it!!


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. The chicken hawk UMMMMMMMMMM the CAT liked it also!! My girl put two 1/2 breasts in a ziploc bag and left it on the table. The cat ripped a hole in the bag got one 1/2 breast out of the bag and took it to his dish to eat it!!


Kitteh likes Mom's cookin' too..
I can't say I blame him!


----------



## luvs

sounds/looks goood, yinz guys.
surprised, peepz, that your kit-kat was polite (smart) enough to take the chix to his dish. my 2 'lil chits -babbit, anyhow- would defiantly nosh on it  on some surface i couldn't disinfect- like my living room furniture.

i made a swordfish steak w/ a brown butter & lemon sauce seasoned w/ garlic & that, & angelhair w/ pesto & parm reggiano. i get a '0' on the veggies tonite. some fruit & yogurt/pudding later if i'm hungry. too busy now-


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Aub. I am surprised the lil stinker didn't just eat it on the table. I am also glad I heard the thump and went to check it out. There were bones in the chicken and I am glad he didn't choke.

I've never had swordfish not being a big fishie lover your dinner does look wonderful.


----------



## lilbopeep

Roasted bone in chicken breasts, quartered small red & Yukon potatoes, onion and sliced mushroom caps. Seasoned with my AP seasoning blend, rosemary, thyme and rubbed sage. It smells wonderful in here. Microwave steamed fresh broccoli & carrots and gravy round out the meal.


----------



## squerly

That looks good!


----------



## luvs

yeah, good thing u heard him! 

swordfish is good- i like most any fish 'cept for mud-sucking bottom feeders (w/ a few exceptions.......) though it's one of my faves.
it's a meaty fish, & not too mild/flaky. good stuff!

anyhoo, i made some rigatoni w/ a pesto cream sauce early on this afternoon. waiting to see if my lamb lollipops thaw in time for a late-nite dinner, though i'm not counting on that- they're cut pretty thick.

saw your dinner pic after posting- yum!


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you


----------



## pirate_girl

Another yum yum from Peepers!
I had mac and cheese and buttered baby carrots.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Another yum yum from Peepers!
> I had mac and cheese and buttered baby carrots.


 Thank you and I have been wanting mac and cheese for awhile now. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner plans:
Boneless pork loin chops (not sure if I will brine first). 
At the moment I am unsure how I will cook them.
I am leaning toward one of these ways. 
First pound thin then: 
1) bread and fry 
or
2) add a layer of stuffing then rolling, tying, 
seasoned flour dredge, pan sear, finish in oven 
or
3) season, pan fry and simmer in the gravy. 
Stuffing was a request so it will be a side or a 
filling. Gravy and a salad (may be some steamed carrots or mixed veggies also) will round out the dinner. 
It depends on how the day goes.


----------



## lilbopeep

Boneless pork loin chops (soaked in salt water for several hours) breaded (dipped in nicely seasoned flour, egg and crumbs) and fried in peanut oil, stuffing, gravy and salad.


----------



## Catavenger

Chorizo & ground round burritos YUM!


----------



## luvs

broiled lamb lollipops i'd of liked to have made a few days ago, a fork-smushed yukon gold w/ black truffle butter & cream, purple string beenz (i know, they're green- they turn colors during cooking), & summer squash~


----------



## pirate_girl

I spent the day at my sister and brother-in-law's house.
The neighbours and various family members have been there daily holding a vigil, hanging out.. just being together.
Those very kind neighbours have been bringing in casseroles, baked goods etc.
My dinner today was a serving of a very nice tater tot casserole and a slice of a lovely chocolate swirl cheesecake.
I then did the dishes and played Suzie Homemaker, distracting myself cleaning their house and doing laundry.


----------



## JEV

Made a pot roast with the usual suspects. Pretty damn good, and enough for dinner again tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

^^

jev that is the type of food that gets me horny simple and to the point with taste


----------



## pirate_girl

Olive Garden.
Note to self: never be so generous to pick up the tab for 7 people, that including 3 nephews under the age of 10 who drove me nuts throwing toys and shit around the vehicle coming home from taking my Aunt back to the airport.
grrrrrr


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Olive Garden.
> Note to self: never be so generous to pick up the tab for 7 people, that including 3 nephews under the age of 10 who drove me nuts throwing toys and shit around the vehicle coming home from taking my Aunt back to the airport.
> grrrrrr


Should have put the urchins on the roof rack.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> ^^
> 
> jev that is the type of food that gets me horny simple and to the point with taste


The gravy was especially good tonight because I seared the meat before roasting, and deglazed the pan with Merlot from a freshly opened bottle. 1/2 cup for the roast...2 cups for the chef...urp! Oh, it was the good shit with a cork, not a screw cap!


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Should have put the urchins on the roof rack.


I threatened to pull off I-75 and kick them out!


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> I threatened to pull off I-75 and kick them out!


Nobody would have faulted you for that.


----------



## luvs

grilled a chix/portobello/cream cheese/pesto/garlic sammich. sliced some cheddar on the side. haven't made it to the yogurt yet-ingested tooooo much of that fudge in the corner of my pic before i cooked- dammit, that wasn't supposed to show, either


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I threatened to pull off I-75 and kick them out!


 YIKES!! Been there a few times myself! XOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## muleman RIP

Spam and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## lilbopeep

Nothing yet but it will be a bagel w/schmear or cereal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it was brinner tonight.

Caramelized onion, mushroom and asparagus stuffed omelette- with sharp cheddar sprinkled on at the end.
That's Oscar Mayer bacon. It was on sale for $1.99 per pack, so I had to ignore my beloved John Morrell in favour of the sale lol


----------



## Galvatron

dinner...o shit i skipped that again


----------



## pirate_girl

Go make a cheese on toast, with HP sauce! lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Not that I would want it, but that is one hell of a sale on bacon. Damn stuff is more expensive than steak. Of course the way corn and feed prices are rising it is small wonder. I bought a bag of cracked corn and a bag of laying mash today and my bill was almost $24.


----------



## Ironman

*Roethlis-berger*

I bet I know what Bid Dog is having for suppers tonight! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCxFn3sAw68"]The Sloppy Roethlisberger - Epic Meal Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JEV

Had the rest of last nights pot roast, potatoes, carrots and gravy. Mmmmmmm....

Picked up some fresh pork neck bones this afternoon and made spaghetti sauce for Christmas dinner. Cooling down the sauce in the outside fridge and I'll freeze it tomorrow. The meat from the neck bones will be my lunch tomorrow. Yummo!


----------



## luvs

meatloaf, garlicky limas, & a smushed yukon w/ a side of


----------



## luvs

last nite's dinner over again w/ some tweaks. i'm gonna be having meatloaf for a week- urp.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> That's Oscar Mayer bacon. It was on sale for $1.99 per pack, so I had to ignore my beloved John Morrell in favour of the sale lol


 
where'd u get bacon that cheap?!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> where'd u get bacon that cheap?!


One day manager's special.


----------



## lilbopeep

Over easy eggs, bacon, home fries (red potatoes, Yukon potatoes, onion and mushrooms fried in bacon fat) and biscuit (got a bit too brown but tasted wonderful).


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan-fried boneless pork loin chops, microwave steamed fresh broccoli and homemade creamy mushroom parmesan shells.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice chop there Peeps, and yumzee looking pasta shells.

I made brinner again,fried eggs, bacon and par-boiled/pan fried taters and onions (in the bacon grease)
..added Heinz chili sauce to the home fries before eating.
Boring.. yet.. delish!


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie.



pirate_girl said:


> Nice chop there Peeps, and yumzee looking pasta shells.
> 
> I made brinner again,fried eggs, bacon and par-boiled/pan fried taters and onions (in the bacon grease)
> ..added Heinz chili sauce to the home fries before eating.
> Boring.. yet.. delish!
> View attachment 58494


 Your dinner looks fantastic (and sounds familar) LOL


----------



## thcri RIP

Honey nut Cheerios.  Root canal this afternoon so eating soft.


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> Nice chop there Peeps, and yumzee looking pasta shells.
> 
> I made brinner again,fried eggs, bacon and par-boiled/pan fried taters and onions (in the bacon grease)
> ..added Heinz chili sauce to the home fries before eating.
> Boring.. yet.. delish!
> View attachment 58494



I had a bag of popcorn.   I like our new microwave with the "popcorn" button on it.  Darn thing works great!

Remember, I can't walk either.  The microwave popcorn was on a low shelf in the cabinet and my 10 year old actually "cooked" my meal for me as I sat in the floor.


----------



## Dargo

Hey, anybody know if that foot long bacon, egg white and american cheese sandwich from Subway is reasonable good for you?  For some reason it sounds good for breakfast with a nice glass of straight (but homogenized) glass of cows milk from the neighbor tomorrow.  Might make me a bit gassy after not eating much for a couple of days, but what the hey.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.
> 
> 
> Your dinner looks fantastic (and sounds familar) LOL







thcri said:


> Honey nut Cheerios.  Root canal this afternoon so eating soft.



Hope you're feeling better soon.



Dargo said:


> I had a bag of popcorn.   I like our new microwave with the "popcorn" button on it.  Darn thing works great!
> 
> Remember, I can't walk either.  The microwave popcorn was on a low shelf in the cabinet and my 10 year old actually "cooked" my meal for me as I sat in the floor.



Now popcorn is no meal for a growing boy to be eating with knee pain.
Good on your kiddo for making Daddy his dinner anywho.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Now popcorn is no meal for a growing boy to be eating with knee pain.
> Good on your kiddo for making Daddy his dinner anywho.


 LOL What are you whistling? Jingle bells or dixie? TeeHee XOXOXOXOX


----------



## pirate_girl

Dargo said:


> Hey, anybody know if that foot long bacon, egg white and american cheese sandwich from Subway is reasonable good for you?  For some reason it sounds good for breakfast with a nice glass of straight (but homogenized) glass of cows milk from the neighbor tomorrow.  Might make me a bit gassy after not eating much for a couple of days, but what the hey.


Go for it, I say!


----------



## luvs

that's balanced enough, dargo. the white is only like 15 calories/pure protein- though the yolk has some nutrients u may need under certain circumstances. bacon- that makes you able to utilize fat-soluable vitamins. the cheese, not the best sodium-wise, so drink some extra-extra! fluid if u get a tad puffy is all. it's calcium. & the milk, as we know already, that's more calcium & other nutrients. & it's good to boot. the bread- carbs- those equate to energy.
balanced. may wanna cut the cheese (i swear i didn't mean to type that, haha, fer real!) & get some veggies on there. like they say, though, at the end of the day, does it really matter??~ listen to your stomach, i say!


----------



## luvs

& i haven't cooked a thing. BTW. went shopping, went to the bar (not to drink, to see my buddies & say "Merry Christmas'), talked on the phone, got on my 'puter, & now i'm gonna wrap some gifts in the next hour or so.


----------



## muleman RIP

You wrap the gifts while I cook some sausage links and eggs!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> You wrap the gifts while I cook some sausage links and eggs!


 Dipping eggs over easy no brown for me. I'll make the biscuits and taters.


----------



## luvs

i hear 'ya, peep. if my egg is tough & brown, i'm not hungry fer it all of a sudden. must be cooked to just set, then from there, it's a dippy-egg. unless i poach it. same, only cooked in a diff. manner. 

geez. i haven't cooked. got a bug. the marlin likely turned. it was only $8-ish dollars before Christmas, so i'll get another after the holidays when the seafood mongers drop thier prices.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner tonight?
They had a minestrone soup at work (well, that's what they called it) :/
I tore open two packs of parm cheese found in a drawer in the OT room and doused it, then stirred it.
Gobbled it, with a plastic spoon, then got back to the books, noting.. treatments, meds..
Work and food often doesn't work together when work takes precedence over your rumbling tummy.
At least I enjoyed a cup of hot tea earlier and some cookies, salami and cheese n crackers off of a gifted thing one of the family members brought in for us.


----------



## luvs

one solution, lollie- work in a prestegious restaurant. you hafta eat good food & often!

i miss working- i'm getting a job/career after the holidays. maybe can bring me insight into where i ought stroll into, have dinner, then see after a few visits if can speak to the executive Chef & offer to demonstrate my skills on the spot. (haha, & they soooo put u on the spot, though i paste the confidence image on despite my shakin' in my boots & haven't gotten denied a job yet!)


----------



## lilbopeep

Stuffed clams, fried cod (1/2 was done with tempura batter and 1/2 was done with flour & cornmeal dredge), steamed Brussels sprouts and tater tots served with malt vinegar, hot sauce, lemon and homemade tartar sauce.






Even the kitty enjoyed the cod and tartar sauce. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice Christmas Eve dinner Peeps.
We ordered in pizza (chicken/bacon/ranch)

My son and granddaughter surprised the crap out of me and showed up where I work.
They are spending the night at my ex's place and having Christmas there tomorrow early morning, then they're coming to pick me up sometime tomorrow afternoon - we'll go to my sister and BIL's for Christmas.
Her church members will be bringing in food.
Very nice of them.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Nice Christmas Eve dinner Peeps.
> We ordered in pizza (chicken/bacon/ranch)
> 
> My son and granddaughter surprised the crap out of me and showed up where I work.
> They are spending the night at my ex's place and having Christmas there tomorrow early morning, then they're coming to pick me up sometime tomorrow afternoon - we'll go to my sister and BIL's for Christmas.
> Her church members will be bringing in food.
> Very nice of them.


 Thank you Lollie.

A very Joyous and Merry Christmas to you and your family sweetie. Enjoy your day visiting with your sister.


----------



## pirate_girl

I will, and Happy Christmas with all God's gifts and blessings to you for the new year.


----------



## Big Dog

lilbopeep said:


> Stuffed clams, fried cod (1/2 was done with tempura batter and 1/2 was done with flour & cornmeal dredge), steamed Brussels sprouts and tater tots served with malt vinegar, hot sauce, lemon and homemade tartar sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the kitty enjoyed the cod and tartar sauce. LOL



Damn! I want some of that!


----------



## JEV

Very tasty looking, Peeps. Here's the spread at the SIL's place last night (everyone commented about my "soft buns" last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...






(looks like somebody snitched a couple of those deviled eggs before I started the line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And here's our little Alexa making everyone's Christmas special. Yep,  she's walking all by herself. When she falls down she just gets right  back up to walk, and has abandoned crawling except for doing the steps  (with help, of course).






Here she is last night with Mommy & Daddy at the SIL's log house in the country...






and one of her favorite places to be...perched on Grandma's shoulder.  When she gets tired and a little cranky, she only wants grandma to  comfort her (and Grandma just eats that up!).






More pics after today's food fest at our house. Going to church with DW  before the crew gets here for brunch...pancakes, waffles and sausage. DS  will get here while we're at church to get the batters going.


----------



## muleman RIP

Deviled eggs are meant to be snitched before the meal.


----------



## Big Dog

JEV said:


> Very tasty looking, Peeps. Here's the spread at the SIL's place last night (everyone commented about my "soft buns" last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...



What did they say about the dinner rolls?

Nice post Jethro ............. !


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> What did they say about the dinner rolls?
> 
> Nice post Jethro ............. !


 Ditto.


----------



## joec

JEV said:


> Very tasty looking, Peeps. Here's the spread at the SIL's place last night (everyone commented about my "soft buns" last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...


 
Great looking food and beautiful family Joe.

My wife and I have decided to do this Christmas alone which is probably the first time we ever have in all the years married.

At any rate since it was just going to be me and here I picked up two 2lb Maine live lobster which I will steam. I will serve that with a salad and corn on the cob. I have also boiled up a dozen eggs for deviled eggs myself but then I can eat a dozen deviled eggs myself in the course of a day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife is real tired today so she told me to cook whatever I want. Smoked sausage and long grain wild rice is on the stove for an early lunch since I skipped breakfast for a change. Slept in a little this morning.


----------



## lilbopeep

Big Dog said:


> Damn! I want some of that!


 
 Thank you. Wish I could have sent you some.



JEV said:


> Very tasty looking, Peeps. Here's the spread at the SIL's place last night (everyone commented about my "soft buns" last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (looks like somebody snitched a couple of those deviled eggs before I started the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And here's our little Alexa making everyone's Christmas special. Yep, she's walking all by herself. When she falls down she just gets right back up to walk, and has abandoned crawling except for doing the steps (with help, of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is last night with Mommy & Daddy at the SIL's log house in the country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of her favorite places to be...perched on Grandma's shoulder. When she gets tired and a little cranky, she only wants grandma to comfort her (and Grandma just eats that up!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics after today's food fest at our house. Going to church with DW before the crew gets here for brunch...pancakes, waffles and sausage. DS will get here while we're at church to get the batters going.


 
Thank you Joe! Wonderful food and family pictures Joe. Your granddaughter is  beautiful.


----------



## lilbopeep

Our Christmas Dinner

Mushroom caps stuffed with sweet Italian sausage, fresh garlic, mushroom stems, spinach, fresh grated parmesan & romano cheeses and mozzarella cheese.







Eye round roast, burgundy gravy, steamed fresh broccoli, carrots & cauliflower, mashed red & Yukon potatoes (butter, sour cream, cream cheese & chives).







We also had cheesecake topped with cherries for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take 3 of those mushrooms, please..


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I'll take 3 of those mushrooms, please..


I wish I could send you some. But all I have left now is to much stuffing. LOL I will need to get more mushrooms or I can make pizza or bread. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## pirate_girl

turkey, cream cheese and whole cranberry sauce on a croissant.
sweet tater fries with grainy dijon mustard-- it was delish!


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting on the home made lasagna that has been teasing my nose for too long. Been quite a few years since she has made that.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Waiting on the home made lasagna that has been teasing my nose for too long. Been quite a few years since she has made that.


You must have been a good boy.


----------



## muleman RIP

I did start her day with a massage in the hot tub and waited in the car at 3 places without beeping the horn while she yakked to other women.


----------



## lilbopeep

Very nice Lollie


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peeps.
That sannie left me with a huge gut ache, but it was good.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Peeps.
> That sannie left me with a huge gut ache, but it was good.


 So sorry Lollie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't be, I'm going to have another one tomorrow for lunch, but go a little lighter on the cream cheese.. I think that was the problem lol


----------



## luvs

i got mall food after exchanging some gifts- i really, really dislike mall food, though there was bag after bag of gifts & my other stuff to contend w/ & organize, put on hangers, etc. sigh.
lollie, your sammich looks much better than my cut of pizza & chix. muleman, your lasagne sounds really good, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

It was really great. Was just looking at the pan in the fridge and thinking about heating some up. We have take some to the old neighbor lady tomorrow and the wife wants to vac seal some for the freezer for quick meals. We only ate about 1/5 of it tonight. She made it with 5 cheeses and our burger and homemade sauce. You can't buy anything that good at a restaurant.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, Aubreylee oh and Bill, hmmm lasagne.. I might just have to make some of my 8x8 pan version tomorrow.
It's good to put back for leftovers too.


----------



## muleman RIP

8X8 is a tease. She made it in the biggest caserole dish we have. Must be at least 12X26. I had to clear a whole shelf in the fridge for it.That lasagna must have cost me at least $12 just for the cheese. It is worth it.


----------



## luvs

lollie. & muleman, man. that sounds like a really good batch of lasagne.


----------



## muleman RIP

You should have seen the crowd of cats and dogs at my feet. They smelled it cooking just like me and wanted a sample. I did scrape my plate over some dog food but there was not much to scrape. I did give the old tom cat one small piece of meat. He actually nipped my finger he was so anxious to get it.


----------



## luvs

aw. them animals, gotta luv 'em. my sharlie-girl babbit was @ my feet, too. for a different reason, tho,- i wasn't here for a few days for the holidays. that cat loves food so i usually split my dinners w/ her. my tig couldn't care less. he wants cat food.

i think i may make manacotti/stuffed shells this week. yinz made me hungry for it. just need the pasta.


----------



## luvs

pesto pasta w/ a splash of cream in it. no pasta pix, phone interrupted that. dessert was a gingerbread man. here is all that is remaining of mr. gingerbread man:


----------



## luvs

pasta w/ pesto & a splash of cream. no pix of the pasta- too many phone calls for that. got 1 of my dessert- a gingerbread man. here is all that is remaining of mr. gingerbread man:


----------



## pirate_girl

wings, rice and asparagus.
My lasagne will have to wait for another time.


----------



## JEV

Had this T-bone in the freezer so I made it in the ribbed cast iron pan along with my not-so-famous-but-nonetheless-tasty twice baked taters and  fresh steamed veggies with butter & brown sugar. DW got the fillet  and I got the rest. Christmas cookies for dessert.


----------



## muleman RIP

That look terrific Joe. Don't know if I could share that.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> That look terrific Joe. Don't know if I could share that.


I'm not a huge fan of beef, so more than half of that strip was left on the plate. I'll cut it real thin tomorrow and put it on some salad greens for lunch. And YES, she got the better part of the steak. She kept telling me over, and over, and over, and over....


----------



## pirate_girl

Ravioli and lima beans is what I chose from work today.
It was either that or leaving to find junk food.
Nice plate Joe.


----------



## luvs

i still say that's a delicious-looking plate, joe. chit, if beef isn't your favorite, it isn't your favorite. those potatoes look so good. the veggies, luv veggies & u hit upon my weakness- carrots

no dinner for me. the bar was emptied of good foods, so i bolted, arming myself by packing my purse w/ GUS soda (dammit, i despise saying soda, it's _pop_, 'cept the label says soda,-....... grumble) & a granola bar 'fer my early morning endeavors. gotta avoid them early-morning mood swings via skipping dinner & that.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> *no dinner for me.* the bar was emptied of good foods, so i bolted, arming myself by packing my purse w/ GUS soda (dammit, i despise saying soda, it's _pop_, 'cept the label says soda,-....... grumble) *& a granola bar 'fer my early morning endeavors. gotta avoid them early-morning mood swings via skipping dinner & that.*



Well, I hope you got something else in your tummy besides the soda if you're still 'tubed'..
I hate to think of yinz skipping dinner n that.
Yes.. it's POP. 
For those of you who may wonder about Aubrey's way of posting per word, FYI.. she speaks just like that in person.
At first I was like.. HUH??  smooch!


----------



## muleman RIP

I had a great stir fry of veggies with grilled chicken strips over a bed of rice. Was really good with lots of carrots. Had some homemade bread that was nice and warm. Yes, I ate out today.


----------



## luvs

that tubie got removed & i unintentionally pulled another, lollie. no food in tummy.  
i luv p-g, or to me, she's lollie. & yes, she has heard me speak. (u have the language rather correct-cute!) yes, i may post in ways that leave yinz confused - i speak pittsburghese, a language almost solely used in this city & western, PA-, except for a few things. see here: some inaccuracies in there, mostly correct, tho:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pittsburghese

lollie, you're a darlin 4 explaining 'fer me. may i add, not to brag on myself, i'm incrediously proficient w/ normal language, quite fluent. that is for times when i can think, maybe put pen to paper...... i've excelled @ languages- tho this is where i live & this language flows from me. it's inborn, it's so normal to me.


----------



## lilbopeep

I nicely seasoned 2 thin semi-boneless chuck steaks with EVOO, my AP herbs and spice blends & grinder and dry oregano. Stuck them under the broiler till brown, flipped and let them finish while I cooked some scrambled eggs and that was dinner. YUM!


----------



## pirate_girl

A piece of baked chicken, some mixed veggies and then later cheese and crackers and much paper work for dessert. lol


----------



## luvs

ahhhh, just finally got dinner made & cleaned my 'kitch. made flat iron  steak w/ a plethora of minced garlic & less ginger, crisp-tender broccoli w/ a white cheddar cheese sauce, & multi-colored 'lil potatoes in black truffle butter. i made a cup of dipping sauce for the steak, drank a lo-sodium v-8 & some gingerale after that was gone.


----------



## DaveNay

I made homemade Lecho this afernoon (Sausage and peppers). Served over homemade mashed potatoes with a hearty French bread and butter. Washed down with an ice cold glass of German Beer (Kölsch).


----------



## JEV

DaveNay said:


> I made homemade Lecho this afernoon (Sausage and peppers). Served over homemade mashed potatoes with a hearty French bread and butter. Washed down with an ice cold glass of German Beer (Kölsch).


OMG, I haven't has a good Kölsch since '93 when I was last in Cologne. I think it was Cooper's where they carried me out of the place.


----------



## DaveNay

JEV said:


> OMG, I haven't has a good Kölsch since '93 when I was last in Cologne. I think it was Cooper's where they carried me out of the place.



*Technically* this wasn't a Kölsch since it was made in a friends basement, but is a Kölsch style...and very good.


----------



## luvs

i think leftover steak from last nite, as is. i was thinking a sammich & fries- the bread's gotta be stale by now, tho & the frozen cellone's is pre-sliced- i like slicing my own, thick. anyhow, i may just make a meal of the meat (i crave red meat & i'm ravenous for it so it's all gravy) range-top popcorn later, & pop after pop. yum.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Ruby Tuesday for a late lunch with my son, then had the hors d'oeuvres @ the party this eve.
Might break open some chips and salsa in a while.


----------



## muleman RIP

munching a couple ritz crackers and baby carrots.


----------



## luvs

pork cooked between med/med-well, w/ parboiled then halved 'lil redd potatoez placed in seasoned kraut. an apple later if hungry.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a trad dish that is lovely Aubrey. 
Me: Taco Hell, The End. 
'twas one of those days.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked a nice boneless beef roast in the clay cooker in the oven. After 3 hours added cubed taters and   turnips. Onions and more bigger carrots. Put 4 frozen dinner rolls in 10 minutes before serving. Damn was it ever good. Got enough for 2 more meals this week.


----------



## luvs

thanks, lollie: 'one of those days' sux...... taco bell is good when you're in a hurry. or just aren't into cooking that nite.
pork is def. a New Year's tradition in my family & lotsa others. we're mostly German, so it's kind of a given 4 us. cannot recall a year sans. hope your 'one of those days' gets better, .

muleman, that sounds so good, & extras only get better as they absorb the juices. yum.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> thanks, lollie: 'one of those days' sux...... taco bell is good when you're in a hurry. or just aren't into cooking that nite.


I am always in a hurry.
Actually looked at what was on the menu at work tonight.. must say they have some weird combos for nourishing our folks, never mind the staff.
So it was a zip across the road to TB.
Tomorrow, I plan on cooking in _my_ kitch!


----------



## luvs

good uuuuu get to cook tomorrow.

those menus, especially when npo & then allowed a meal later on that they picked: oh, they'd scramble to fix the situation to shush me. i appreciated the ones that made the effort, so i'd ingest @ least some to be kind. drink the ensures, too, if they weren't chocolate ones.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got to fast for one test this week. That is the worst part for me cause I like my breakfasts.


----------



## luvs

yes, npo is   especially if u like brekkie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fried feesh


----------



## luvs

looks good, lollie!

i took yesterday's dinner from the fridge, cooked for a minute, then poured onto a plate & voila! 5-minute dinner in front of the tv. too much kraut so i set that, most of it, anyhow, to the side post-pic.

later i'm gonna have another 'lil dinner.


----------



## luvs

my 2nd lite dinner- steak, sauce the meat nary needed, a piece of halved flatbread, some vermont cheddar & some mustard. a few chips. a snack-pack of pudding w/ reese's pcs. added to 'em. & some candies. i'm so _ravenous_ anymore! i'm hungry & i just made that plate like 20 minutes ago!


----------



## JEV

Breaded pork chops with cavatelli & broccoli in Alfredo sauce.






Made 2-1/2# of whole wheat cavatellis. I use 50/50 white/wheat flour.


----------



## luvs

mezze penne divided into dinner fer 2 nites- tonite was pasta & clams & i give not a damn how you're s'possed to put a lite coating of sauce on, i pour it on; i have my le creuset cocotte full of penne & cheese & some broccoli & fridged so i'll pop that into the oven & that'll be dinner for tomorrow's dinner. sweet.


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade Lemon Meringue Pie is perfectly sweet and tangy balanced.


----------



## JEV

I ended up making a cheesy ham & potato casserole with a cheddar cheese cream sauce, with a side of broccoli and DW's  "_Garbage Salad_" (everything but the kitchen sink). Not a fancy meal, but very tasty and enough for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> I ended up making a cheesy ham & potato casserole with a cheddar cheese cream sauce, with a side of broccoli and DW's "_Garbage Salad_" (everything but the kitchen sink). Not a fancy meal, but very tasty and enough for dinner tomorrow.


 Looks great Joe!


----------



## luvs

@ 1st, joe, i thought u meant your wife's salad was garbage. my bad. 
yum, those potatoes- all that cheese.

peepz, lovely pie. 

my pasta is in the oven. im'ma get it from there now- should be ready.

penne, broccoli & cheese (i.e.// glorified macaroni & cheese)


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang that lemon pie looks good. We had leftover roast and turnips and taters for supper. I have to take some fruit down to the neighbor lady so she can make a pie. The wife makes good pies but the old woman asked her if I was ready for one so I will hook her up tomorrow and take her the fruit.


----------



## 300 H and H

+Damn,

No pictures here, already ate....

New england crab cakes home made...

Lobster bisque, home made by me and WOW it's Great! FIrst attempt....

Fat happy puppy here

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Catavenger

I am feeling lazy I have a really good looking fish TV dinner probably have that. I also have some mushrooms I need to eat up so may have them with cheese.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lemon chicken/baked thigh, a couple of tiny red taters that were boiled (I added my own seasonings) and a veg mix.
Sometimes nursing home food isn't half bad.
Most of the time, it is..:/

Nice pie Peepers, and Joe and Aubs.. that looks good.


----------



## luvs

lolllie, thx. very cheesy beneath the surface. your dinner sounds good, especially fer work food. laughed aloud when i saw the 'lil notation on the "most of the time".......

muleman, yum! how're turnips in a roast, anyhow? one way to know......

H & H, that's a feast fit for a king. surf & surf is the best stuff. not that   surf 'n turf isn't too.

& catavenger, i was on lazy mode too. nothin wrong w/ that. hence the meal being prepped last nite.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lolllie, thx. very cheesy beneath the surface. your dinner sounds good, especially fer work food. laughed aloud when i saw the 'lil notation on the "most of the time".......



That little red pot is positively drenched in goodness.
Mmmhmm... most of the time.
Every once in a while I partake in a winning meal (like when I run out for something )- it's usually pick and choose from what's available if I eat in.
Shouldn't bitch, as one day I'll probably be in residence there.


----------



## luvs

well, thanks. you're sweet. & u make me laugh. ur not staying in a home except for yours. ur too luved here. & gretchen would miss u. call me when you're old & i'll be your own personal Chef & tint your hair pink weekly to keep ahead of the trend of the other old ladies that get that violet hair. & we'll watch the golden girls & take pointers from sophia. it'll be great!

& oh, yeah, on my 2nd pot of truffle popcorn that was posted by someone on on doc's NCT. this hasta be considered dinner 2 as i have ingested nearly 4 ounces of truffle oil, also cheese & popcorn-


----------



## lilbopeep

thank you luvs, mule and lollie.

I want mac and cheese and fish sticks now.


----------



## luvs

peep. haven't configured dinner yet here. later on.


----------



## lilbopeep

Family had pizza. I tried to eat some but I am having bad stomach pains tonight so no dinner for me as yet. I want mashed and gravy or pastina with butter (mild stuff) when my tummy is hurting but it's not really good for me.


----------



## muleman RIP

Crockpot chicken breast made with wine vinagrette salad dressing. Put the chicken and sauce over white rice. The trick is to only cut the chicken into long strips so it does not get overwhelmed by the sauce. It is so tender it falls apart.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Family had pizza. I tried to eat some but I am having bad stomach pains tonight so no dinner for me as yet. I want mashed and gravy or pastina with butter (mild stuff) when my tummy is hurting but it's not really good for me.


Aww, I hope your tummy feels better by now Peeps.
I was going to make spaghetti and meatballs, but my son Jeff treated myself and my niece and nephew to steaks, baked taters and salad. 
He's a good boy!


----------



## FrancSevin

One inch thick Sirlon strip broiled rare with Green peppers, Onions and Mushrooms.  Steamed Broccoli flowerets with Mozzerella cheese and sweet basil.
"Red Firetruck" a crisp semi sweet red from a local Warren County Mo winery.


----------



## luvs

peepz, i just got mowed over by a stomach bug, not pains like u, plain ill....... fighting it like there's no tomorrow. it just hit me like i took a few bottles of cheap whiskey to the face. dinner- pedialyte pops & frozen jell-o & the thought of that is making me sick. 'scuse my cynicism.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> peepz, i just got mowed over by a stomach bug, not pains like u, plain ill....... fighting it like there's no tomorrow. it just hit me like i took a few bottles of cheap whiskey to the face. dinner- pedialyte pops & frozen jell-o & the thought of that is making me sick. 'scuse my cynicism.


 So sorry luvie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> So sorry luvie, hope you feel better soon.


 

thanks sweets. u get well, soon, too. i have a doctor's appt. tomorrow, 'cept it's the orthopedist- if i'm not better by next week i'll ring my GI doc or PCP.


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan-fried boneless pork loin chops, stuffing, mixed veggies and gravy


----------



## JEV

Didn't get moving on dinner till after lunch time. 

I made some fresh baguettes ...






That I sliced nicely...






To go with the cavatellis I made and froze last week along with my sauce...






That all ended up on a plate with DW's salad with homemade Italian dressing.


----------



## lilbopeep

OH LORD Joe!! I'm in heaven looking at that dinner and bread!


----------



## lilbopeep

Chili cheese dog all the way (whole-wheat bun, bead of Tabasco brand hot & spicy mustard, Chili (with beans cause that’s the way we roll LOL), shredded cheddar and chopped raw yellow onion. 

For anyone who has eaten at New Jersey’s Rascals or Hot Grill, “One chili cheese dog all the way, one!” LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a good looking dog. Have not had any for a few months.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> That is a good looking dog. Have not had any for a few months.


Thank you MM. I had 2


----------



## luvs

mahi-mahi, with a beurre noisette seasoned w/ lemon, sage, garlic, etc.; 'lil tomato & carrot farfalle in a cream sauce; & garlicky broccoli florets. coconut sorbet for dessert. squirt as my drink.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good dinners here.
I had a freaking Angus burger from McD's, the mushroom swiss one.
Felt like my stomach was going to explode after.
:/
Happy to have a few days off coming so I can cook my own food.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Good dinners here.
> I had a freaking Angus burger from McD's, the mushroom swiss one.
> Felt like my stomach was going to explode after.
> :/
> Happy to have a few days off coming so I can cook my own food.


 Those things are nasty no wonder your tummy felt bad, what were you thinking? YIKES Hope your tummy feels better now. Cook yourself some nice comfort food.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Those things are nasty no wonder your tummy felt bad, what were you thinking? YIKES Hope your tummy feels better now. Cook yourself some nice comfort food.


I was thinking: Jena said she was running out for food to bring back.
I threw 5 bucks at her and told her to get me something, had no idea where she was going... told her I didn't care. 
Oh Mylanta!

Comfort food tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I was thinking: Jena said she was running out for food to bring back.
> I threw 5 bucks at her and told her to get me something, had no idea where she was going... told her I didn't care.
> Oh Mylanta!
> 
> Comfort food tomorrow, for sure.


Oh ok now I understand. You deserve something good to make up for that. Mashies and gravy or mac and cheese and gravy!! YUM LOL


----------



## luvs

hoping that stomach is better in the morning, lollie.

i jus made a 2nd dinner, half asleep yet ravenous, so extra pasta from the other nite & a fresh batch of clams. a few cans of pop. i was planning on a soy yogurt or pudding, reese's pieces & a rice krispies treat. i need my rest, tho. is there much better to hear than your doctor say u can have as much food as u'd like & ur not going to gain an ounce.

nothing special. took the edge from my hungry stomach, tho:


----------



## lilbopeep

It's nice to see I am not the only person who doesn't eat traditional breakfast food in the AM. I also only got about 3 hours sleep _(maybe a little less than 3 hours)_.

I am thinking of having a chili dog for breakfast.


----------



## luvs

sounds like breakfast to me, peepz.
food is food.
called my late nite meal a 2nd dinner as i haven't made dinner before late at nite recently, stay awake all nite on purpose, & have taken to having a second 'dinner' (or snacks) later on. i'd not yet snoozed @ that point.


----------



## pirate_girl

Beef lo mein and crab rangoon.


----------



## luvs

sounds good, lollie. rangoon is the best & lo mein is way better than the stuff that arrives w/ rice. they won't sub noodles fer rice anywhere


----------



## lilbopeep

Semi boneless chuck steak nicely seasoned with herbs and spices grilled on CI stovetop grill pan. Sides are a salad composed of red and green butter lettuce, vine tomatoes (shop-rite has beautiful vine tomatoes all year), black olives, raw broccoli and mushroom caps dressed with homemade vinaigrette dressing and topped with roasted sliced almonds and mushroom caps steamed then sautéed in butter with some Maggi seasoning.


----------



## Ironman

*Beef*

Cheese Burgers on the charcoal grill with Tostitos*®* hint of jalapeno chips & some kick ass Guajillo salsa (roasted garlic and tomatillos)!


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife brought home some taco chips and lettuce so we made a huge taco salad with shredded cheese and some of our tomatoes from the greenhouse. Topped the spiced burger with salsa. Was it ever good!


----------



## lilbopeep

Nice meals iron and mule!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Pork and veggie stir-fry


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good peeps! I love stir fry.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Looks good peeps! I love stir fry.


 Thank you mule.


----------



## FrancSevin

Potato soup made with celery, onions, and real bacon. Mushrooms and red potatoes, skins still on. I thicken the soup with instant mashed potatoes.

Seasoned with coarse pepper, sea salt, chives and parsley.

I am on my third bowl already.


----------



## JEV

By special request, because I've been reading about them for what seems  like weeks over on NCT, DW made all beef hot dogs from the local butcher  shop, with Bush's Baked Beans (doctored) and leftover potato salad I made on Sunday. I'm  here to tell you that hit the spot and satisfied my Jones for hot dogs  for awhile.

After dinner I made up a batch of Lavash Crackers (aka Armenian  crackers) for a party we're going to on Friday night. I was going to  make them tomorrow night, but I was invited on Thursday evening to learn how to make  Sopprasatta and another style of dried Italian sausage and I wasn't  going to pass that opportunity up. Watch this space for the results of that effort.


----------



## lilbopeep

FrancSevin said:


> Potato soup made with celery, onions, and real bacon. Mushrooms and red potatoes. I thicken the soup with instant mashed potatoes.
> 
> Seasoned with coarse pepper, sea salt, chives and parsley.
> 
> I am on my third bowl already.


 That sounds wonderful.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> By special request, because I've been reading about them for what seems like weeks over on NCT, DW made all beef hot dogs from the local butcher shop, with Bush's Baked Beans (doctored) and leftover potato salad I made on Sunday. I'm here to tell you that hit the spot and satisfied my Jones for hot dogs for awhile.
> 
> After dinner I made up a batch of Lavash Crackers (aka Armenian crackers) for a party we're going to on Friday night. I was going to make them tomorrow night, but I was invited on Thursday evening to learn how to make Sopprasatta and another style of dried Italian sausage and I wasn't going to pass that opportunity up. Watch this space for the results of that effort.


Beautiful Joe!! I LOVE sopprasatta!!


----------



## FrancSevin

lilbopeep said:


> That sounds wonderful.


 
Thanks Peeps.  It was.

Easy to make too.


----------



## lilbopeep

Meatloaf (onion soup mix, egg, uncooked rolled oats, green pepper, mushroom, cheddar, mustard, ketchup, spices and hot sauce), baked taters (with butter, sour cream and chives), brown gravy, and steamed frozen spinach.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lemon chicken (marinating now)
Broccolli flowerets with romano basil and cream
Backed Idaho whites with Sour cream and chives (From the green house)

And a 2008 Edna Valley Chardonay


----------



## luvs

something simple. i took a nap that turned into several hours snooze. split-pea soup & if this guy that takes me to buy food sometimes calls, lamb, too.


----------



## luvs

rather than make lamb as a main course, i realized i'd thawed some rabbit/pork/garlic/ginger sausage, so made a non-traditional & very thick soup despite thinning it w/ the sausage in it & cream- so much cream- & deglazing the sausage pan a few times & pouring that in. it's dreary weather, so this went over well tonite. it ain't very colorful, though it was good & made me good & full.


----------



## lilbopeep

Salad and homemade wonton soup (garnished with green onions, soy sauce, sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil and bok choy leaves and stems)


----------



## luvs

i'll finally be making my lamb,- found double-cut & properly frenched ones, & some baby purple carrots & unsure 'bout the rest. maybe just some green beenz. i'm really hungry tho, so potato dauphinoise is on my mind.

peepz, that soup looks so good.


----------



## Leni

I made spaghetti and garlic toast.  I made a double batch so that there is plenty left over.


----------



## luvs

i finally cooked dinner-
-snacks for while the food cooked that i got from the antipasto/olive bars & some speck
-lamb lollipops, litely herbed & cooked to in-between a rare/med-rare, purple baby carrots, just plain & buttered, some green beenz, & potato dauphinoise
-dessert-to-be is pomegranate kernals (or arils to be technical) & my beloved liberte yogurt in coconut. that is by far the best yogurt i've gotten in my day & finally found it again tonite


----------



## JEV

Looks like all that food learnin' done ya  good there Luvs. I'll take a half dozen of them thar "lollipops!"

We went to a house party last night and brought Swedish meatballs with the white sauce, Epi Baguettes with savory toppings and Crustoli for the dessert table.






Here's a picture of us mixing the spices into Italian sausage last Wednesday (me in gray sweatshirt with the shit-eating grin). We had a lot of fun making fresh sausage and Sopressata. Monday I'm going to make Sweet Italian sausage for the freezer. Got pork butts yesterday for $1.68/#, and I'm getting a Weston #22 grinder-stuffer tomorrow off of Craig's list.


----------



## muleman RIP

Now you are doing what I am used to. Making good sausage is an art and the only way I get what I want is to mix my own spices. Stuffing casings is a pain but breakfast ones take forever but are worth it in the middle of the winter.


----------



## luvs

he-he, joe, only have 2 in the fridge. looks like you're having a good 'ol time there. trade 'ya! my Dad always says i have the grin u say u have in that pic.

muleman, i used to luv making sausage. we'd just use the KA w/ the grinder attachment & the casings attechd to that, 1 guy to man the machine, (or gal); 1 to make links or rings.

yinz 2 have me missing homemade ('er made @ school, anyhow) charcuterie so much! proscuitto & slabs of bacon & sausages & terrines & so many goodies. all for us. ummmm.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> i'll finally be making my lamb,- found double-cut & properly frenched ones, & some baby purple carrots & unsure 'bout the rest. maybe just some green beenz. i'm really hungry tho, so potato dauphinoise is on my mind.
> 
> peepz, that soup looks so good.


 


luvs said:


> i finally cooked dinner-
> -snacks for while the food cooked that i got from the antipasto/olive bars & some speck
> -lamb lollipops, litely herbed & cooked to in-between a rare/med-rare, purple baby carrots, just plain & buttered, some green beenz, & potato dauphinoise
> -dessert-to-be is pomegranate kernals (or arils to be technical) & my beloved liberte yogurt in coconut. that is by far the best yogurt i've gotten in my day & finally found it again tonite


 Thank you luvs. Your meal looks fantastic!! I have never seen that yogurt before. I am a coconut nut!! LOL



JEV said:


> Looks like all that food learnin' done ya good there Luvs. I'll take a half dozen of them thar "lollipops!"
> 
> We went to a house party last night and brought Swedish meatballs with the white sauce, Epi Baguettes with savory toppings and Crustoli for the dessert table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of us mixing the spices into Italian sausage last Wednesday (me in gray sweatshirt with the shit-eating grin). We had a lot of fun making fresh sausage and Sopressata. Monday I'm going to make Sweet Italian sausage for the freezer. Got pork butts yesterday for $1.68/#, and I'm getting a Weston #22 grinder-stuffer tomorrow off of Craig's list.


 Send me some of EVERYTHING please. YUMMY


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Now you are doing what I am used to. Making good sausage is an art and the only way I get what I want is to mix my own spices. Stuffing casings is a pain but breakfast ones take forever but are worth it in the middle of the winter.


For breakfast sausage I would just make patties, not links. Here's the grinder/stuffers I'm getting Monday. Both for $50, but one is missing its handle and teh stuffer tube. I'll be adding a motor and drive pulley and putting it all on a 2x10 or 2x12.


----------



## muleman RIP

You can get the tubes online from several different places. I lost the bookmarks when my hard drive crashed but I got them several times for the Amish. You should get a spare blade if you plan to grind much.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> You can get the tubes online from several different places. I lost the bookmarks when my hard drive crashed but I got them several times for the Amish. You should get a spare blade if you plan to grind much.


There are two complete setups, minus one sausage tube and one handle, so I have spare parts to start with. I've seen the spare tubes online, but I'll wait to see what size(s) come with the units before buying anything.

Dinner was delicious, and I hoarded the dark meat.


----------



## lilbopeep

Your dinner looks fantastic Joe!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Baked penne (LOTS of cheese!) and salad


----------



## luvs

thanks, peepz, likewise.


----------



## JEV

We had yesterday's chicken again tonight, but DW made rice  tonight cuz the vagrants ate all the taters yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After dinner we packed the Italian sausages (DW cranked and I controlled  the output and twisted the links, and now they'll stay in the garage  fridge for two days before vacuum sealing and putting them in the  freezer. I didn't want to waste my homemade bread to clean out the  packer, so I just bulk packed the last 14 oz. in a freezer bag when I  cleaned out the machine and tube. Salted down the rest of the casings  for the next time and put them in the fridge.


----------



## luvs

a shredded chix salad sammich w/ sunchokes in it rather than my usual english cuke. cherub tomato in it on italian bread i forgot to put lettuce on.

also a salad w/ iceberg lettuce, fridge goodies of the salty sort, dressed w/ hazelnut oil & wht. balsamic peach vinegar. i liked the subtle contrast.

whole milk to drink, & a snack pack & a few cherries for dessert.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe, you need a smokehouse yet and you will be ready to roll!


----------



## lilbopeep

Beautiful sausage Joe!

Your dinner looks yummy luvs.


----------



## lilbopeep

Breakfast – Chive and (Land O Lakes) American cheese omelet (a little browner than I like) with sliced tomato on the side.


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner - Oven roasted bone in chicken breast, stuffing, pan gravy and steamed broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## pirate_girl

2 small baked sweet potatoes (with a little butter) steamed brown rice and asparagus.

-lunch was fruit (melon, fresh pineapple and fresh blueberries) and cheese (cheddar sliced thin)

-brekkie was a fruit smoothie


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> 2 small baked sweet potatoes (with a little butter) steamed brown rice and asparagus.
> 
> -lunch was fruit (melon, fresh pineapple and fresh blueberries) and cheese (cheddar sliced thin)
> 
> -brekkie was a fruit smoothie


 How are you feeling?

All that sounds yummy. I love fruit and cheese. Are you going to be eating vegetarian for awhile?


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> How are you feeling?
> 
> All that sounds yummy. I love fruit and cheese. Are you going to be eating vegetarian for awhile?



Today I feel really good!
Had oatmeal and a nanner for breakfast, don't know what's up for lunch as I am not the least bit hungry right now.
Got some leftover lasagna in the freezer, so I may heat that up.
I wouldn't say strictly vegetarian, just being cautious and making wiser choices about what goes in my gut.
The lady doc suggested veggie/mediterranean diet guidelines.
I am not going to drive myself nuts about every morsel that passes my lips, however.
Balancing alkaline/acid was also stressed.
Just going to take it day by day and see how it goes.
Oh, and I don't want to lose any more weight.. I have lost 7 lbs.
Some of us like our curves..


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Oh, and I don't want to lose any more weight.. I have lost 7 lbs.
> Some of us like our curves..



Damn right...women need a little meat on them...nothing worse than nibbling on a bone without a little meat on it


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some more of last night's supper for lunch. Will vac seal and freeze the rest. Wife made an extra 12X12 pan for the neighbor lady. This is my kind of eating!


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Today I feel really good!
> Had oatmeal and a nanner for breakfast, don't know what's up for lunch as I am not the least bit hungry right now.
> Got some leftover lasagna in the freezer, so I may heat that up.
> I wouldn't say strictly vegetarian, just being cautious and making wiser choices about what goes in my gut.
> The lady doc suggested veggie/mediterranean diet guidelines.
> I am not going to drive myself nuts about every morsel that passes my lips, however.
> Balancing alkaline/acid was also stressed.
> Just going to take it day by day and see how it goes.
> Oh, and I don't want to lose any more weight.. I have lost 7 lbs.
> Some of us like our curves..


 

blend together some ensure & some lo-fat fro-yo (w/ some frozen fruit) & you'll gain that 7 pounds in no time.


----------



## luvs

making city chix i haven't yet made, mashed potato/gravy, & a veggie. i'm full of pop now so i'm making that later tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

Baked tilapia and buttered beets.
Lemon yogurt after.


----------



## luvs

city chix, mashed yukons/gravy, baby limas w/ diced tomato & minced garlic, & extra gravy


----------



## pirate_girl

Man Aubrey, that looks delicious.


----------



## luvs

why, thank u, lollie!


----------



## muleman RIP

Had crockpot chicken breasts in a green spinach wrap with lettuce, fresh pineapple and shredded cheddar. They were good!


----------



## luvs

leftovers.


----------



## lilbopeep

We had tuna salad sandwiches last night.


----------



## muleman RIP

Took a break from plowing snow and hit the diner for sausage gravy over biscuits and taters!


----------



## lilbopeep

Lunch – Salad – Red & green butter lettuce, shredded red cabbage, shaved carrots, sliced mushroom cap, tuna, hard boiled eggs, vine tomato wedges and black olives dressed with flax, canola and EVOO oils, red wine vinegar, herbs, sesame seeds, herbs and spices.


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner - Boneless pork loin roast (salt water soak for 2 hours before cooking), nicely seasoned and roasted red, russet & yukon taters, sliced mushroom caps and onions, pan gravy and fresh microwave steamed cauliflower.


----------



## pirate_girl

Your lunch and dinner both look spectacular, Peeps. 

I had what is becoming a custom breakfast now, oatmeal and fruit- this morning.
Lunch was a grilled swiss and butternut squash soup.
Dinner, spaghetti in marinara sauce.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Your lunch and dinner both look spectacular, Peeps.
> 
> I had what is becoming a custom breakfast now, oatmeal and fruit- this morning.
> Lunch was a grilled swiss and butternut squash soup.
> Dinner, spaghetti in marinara sauce.


 Thank you Lollie!
Your meals sound wonderful. How are you feeling?


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling better than I have in a long time!
Digestive system is working properly.. haven't had a single issue with acid or abnormal potty stuff.
Still haven't filled the script for Protonix either, and don't know that I will.
Too many neg side effects, not to mention the outrageous cost even after I'd be using my prescription card.

If I need something like that in future, I'll opt for something OTC.


----------



## muleman RIP

Just had my second piece of spice cake with butter cream frosting the neighbor lady made me.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Feeling better than I have in a long time!
> Digestive system is working properly.. haven't had a single issue with acid or abnormal potty stuff.
> Still haven't filled the script for Protonix either, and don't know that I will.
> Too many neg side effects, not to mention the outrageous cost even after I'd be using my prescription card.
> 
> If I need something like that in future, I'll opt for something OTC.


protonix isn't any good, anyhow. wouldn't spend the $$.

as for dinner, i was gonna make skirt steak. it's looking like frozen ravioli, tho. i'll get a sauce 'goin now & make them later on. easy-peasy!


----------



## luvs

dinner. sipping warm milk now. so soporific. i'm actulally ready 4 snooze before daylite shows~!


----------



## lilbopeep

I am so glad to hear you are doing so much better Lollie.

YUMMY ravs luvs! I'll take the skirt steak off your hands. LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Oatmeal with peaches we put up last summer and honey,maple sugar and cinnamon!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Oatmeal with peaches we put up last summer and honey,maple sugar and cinnamon!View attachment 59170


 OOOOOOOOOOOO That looks good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmm that oatmeal does look good!


----------



## muleman RIP

It was good. Thinking about pork and sauerkraut for supper.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> YUMMY ravs luvs! I'll take the skirt steak off your hands. LOL


 

thx, peepz. the skirt steak is gonna be cooked tonite. i can read between the lines. ur using me to get to that steak. well, u can't have it, it's mine!


oatmeal looks like a good breakfast. 'specially w/ the peaches.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thx, peepz. the skirt steak is gonna be cooked tonite. i can read between the lines. ur using me to get to that steak. well, u can't have it, it's mine!
> 
> 
> oatmeal looks like a good breakfast. 'specially w/ the peaches.


 ROTFL!! Well be that way!! 

Our dinner was - Baked stuffed shells (lots of cheese) and a tossed salad (red & green butter lettuce, shredded red cabbage, shaved carrots, sliced mushroom cap, vine tomato and black olives dressed with flax, canola and EVOO oils, red wine vinegar, sesame seeds, herbs and spices).


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife is making some homemade pot pies we had in the freezer. they smell good already.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> ROTFL!! Well be that way!!
> 
> Our dinner was - Baked stuffed shells (lots of cheese) and a tossed salad (red & green butter lettuce, shredded red cabbage, shaved carrots, sliced mushroom cap, vine tomato and black olives dressed with flax, canola and EVOO oils, red wine vinegar, sesame seeds, herbs and spices).


 Wow girl!
I had a baked potato and creamed spinach lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Wow girl!
> I had a baked potato and creamed spinach lol


 Thank you Lollie. I would love a baked tater!! YUMMY


----------



## pirate_girl

I added some fresh minced garlic to the spinach before spooning it over the potato (large Idaho/lightly buttered).
It was good, even though it looked like something pulled from the swamp.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I added some fresh minced garlic to the spinach before spooning it over the potato (large Idaho/lightly buttered).
> It was good, even though it looked like something pulled from the swamp.


 I would put butter, sour cream and chives on the tater and have a HUGE mountain of buttered spinach on the side (maybe some pork gravy). YUMMY!! I love taters and spinach.


----------



## luvs

the yummier resteraunts like ruth's chris have the swamp spinach. it's so good. wouldn't think to put it on a potato- good thought, lollie.

i really should get dinner going. i stall, later & later each nite.

peepz, he-he. & those shells look luscious.

for lollie:


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> the yummier resteraunts like ruth's chris have the swamp spinach. it's so good. wouldn't think to put it on a potato- good thought, lollie.
> 
> i really should get dinner going. i stall, later & later each nite.
> 
> peepz, he-he. & those shells look luscious.
> 
> for lollie:


 Thank you luvs.

That creamed spinach looks yummy


----------



## pirate_girl

I used Stouffer's .. and yeah, yeah.. high in fat and sodium, but it was in the freezer and the only thing I could think of to add to a tater on the spot.
Try it sometime Aubs, it's delish.


----------



## luvs

anytime, peepz. 

i thought it looked good, too.- i wanna go to ruth's chris now, haha! (i got the pic from thier site).

lollie, i use the stouffer's sometimes- good stuff for frozen. i get thier macaroni & cheese, too, for nights when i don't wanna make it myself. i'll try it soon~ i have all these potatoes i hafta use.


----------



## luvs

pittsburgh salad- made a skirt steak, cut some fries & made 'em, put a half an egg on the side & used gorgonzola dolce gelmini & not the usual mozzarella or provolone. made a dressing of EV olive/avacodo/flaxseed oil, lemon, dijon, garlic, sugar, seasalt & worchsterhire & pepper. there was lettuce & cherub tomato hidden in there, too.


----------



## pirate_girl

To celebrate chinese new year, possibly shrimp fried rice and sauteed garlic green beans.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> To celebrate chinese new year, possibly shrimp fried rice and sauteed garlic green beans.


 
We're just glad to hear you are hungry again Lolie. 


BTW Congrats on crossing the 30K line over the weekend. I was busy tearing out a bathroom and off the Forum for three days.

Missed the big event but did feel the ground shake sometime Saturday or Sunday

Also;;;
I like the latest avatar


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> We're just glad to hear you are hungry again Lolie.
> 
> 
> BTW Congrats on crossing the 30K line over the weekend. I was busy tearing out a bathroom and off the Forum for three days.
> 
> Missed the big event but did feel the ground shake sometime Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Also;;;
> I like the latest avatar



Thank you Franc.
I got lots of leftovers.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some pan fried tilapia and buttered pasta with parmesan cheese sprinkled on it. Some of our homemade beets to round it out and spice cake for desert!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Franc.
> I got lots of leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 59221


 That looks wonderful Lollie.

DD wanted chinese so she ordered for the family.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Peeps.
I was going to have some again today for lunch, but decided to have some Healthy Choice Butternut Squash soup again (with a toasted English muffin).
I could get addicted to this soup.
It's superb.


----------



## lilbopeep

I splashed 3 of my fingers with boiling oil while I was cooking dinner. It's been hours and they are still burning. It figures because I am starting training for a new job tomorrow!! How can I make it stop buring? HELP


 Heres dinner. It was going to be parmesan but ............

Breaded chicken breast and steamed fresh broccoli


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Peeps.
About the burn- soak the hand in cool water, then apply some ice.
Do NOT apply any creams to it at all tonight, take some pain reliever too.
Sorry you did that hun.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Looks good Peeps.
> About the burn- soak the hand in cool water, then apply some ice.
> Do NOT apply any creams to it at all tonight, take some pain reliever too.
> Sorry you did that hun.


Thank you Lollie.

I tried the soak and ice no help. To late .... I just put some neosporin with pain reliever in it and 1/2 a perc, it is kinda helping.  I have 2 blisters and it just has to be my right hand. This is gonna look really good tomorrow ... not.


----------



## pirate_girl

Damned the luck anyhow!
Best wishes still for tomorrow.. I'll surely be thinking about you.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Damned the luck anyhow!
> Best wishes still for tomorrow.. I'll surely be thinking about you.


 Thank you Lollie. Is the neo gonna do something bad?


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. Is the neo gonna do something bad?


Well, putting it on may have added to sealing in the heat from the burn, and making you blister.
You should have just soaked your hand in cool water for as long as you could tonight, then maybe some ice water later.
I don't know what your hand looks like, so I can't really say, only based on what you've said.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Well, putting it on may have added to sealing in the heat from the burn, and making you blister.
> You should have just soaked your hand in cool water for as long as you could tonight, then maybe some ice water later.
> I don't know what your hand looks like, so I can't really say, only based on what you've said.


I just put the neo on right before I read your comment. The blisters were already formed before the neo.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be a PITA tomorrow at the jobs training if you're still stinging, but you can do it.
Med up before you go.


----------



## muleman RIP

Silvadene burn ointment is the best stuff you can get for a burn. Not cheap but it works good. Have had hundreds of burns from hot metal over the years and it always did the job. It has real silver oxide in it and allows healing without a permanent scar. If you know any Amish they use burdock leaves with great success also.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Silvadene burn ointment is the best stuff you can get for a burn. Not cheap but it works good. Have had hundreds of burns from hot metal over the years and it always did the job. It has real silver oxide in it and allows healing without a permanent scar. If you know any Amish they use burdock leaves with great success also.


 I used silverdene for months on my foot after a bad car accident. But I would need a RX and it's to late for a doc now.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Silvadene burn ointment is the best stuff you can get for a burn. Not cheap but it works good. Have had hundreds of burns from hot metal over the years and it always did the job. It has real silver oxide in it and allows healing without a permanent scar. If you know any Amish they use burdock leaves with great success also.


 
my grandpap used to have that. the stuff is great. was nada neo in his place, a cabinet & a china closet shelf of old-school remedies. worked the best. iodine, that kinda stuff.


----------



## luvs

& peepz, not lecturing, of course- i agree that u shouldn't place any oily-based item on. used to be butter?! it will make it more painful. it keeps the sting in. get better, sweetkins, & i'm glad for u on the job, regardless.


----------



## JEV

Breaded pork shoulder steaks, baked potatoes, steamed & buttered  broccoli with a sprinkle of Parmesan, and a delicious salad. Peanut  butter brownies for dessert (from the corner store). The brownies  refused to be photographed.


----------



## luvs

looking like an open-the-fridge-&-nosh-from-there nite. if i cook, i'll make a batch of split pea or lentil soup. i really would've liked risotto w/ speck or truffle butter in it, tho i just pitched my arborio & i snoozed thru my one shopping buddy's call. normally my phone wakes me despite the volume. oh, well.


----------



## JEV

Beef Strogenoff with steamed carrots & broccoli.


----------



## pirate_girl

Same dinner I packed yesterday.

2 boiled eggs, a small salad of romaine and cukes, yogurt and an apple.

Yawn...

BUT!!
I ended up tossing in some dollahs for a pizza with the girls, and ate 3 slices...


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Same dinner I packed yesterday.
> 
> 2 boiled eggs, a small salad of romaine and cukes, yogurt and an apple.
> 
> Yawn...
> 
> BUT!!
> I ended up tossing in some dollahs for a pizza with the girls, and ate 3 slices...


YUM Lollie that all sound great!!

Joe I want those noddles.


----------



## luvs

made a plate of freezer ravioli & sauce i made & saved JIK. got half of 'em in the fridge, i think for lunch. no bread- too close to old for me. made a snack plate of antipasto while i waited on the food to cook. not really pic-worthy, tho i take pix of food. better than a shopping list to look through.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pretty much said screw it today, and ate what I wanted.
Having a sister so close to the end of her life at this moment made me not care much about myself.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Pretty much said screw it today, and ate what I wanted.
> Having a sister so close to the end of her life at this moment made me not care much about myself.


Prayers for you and family dear.


----------



## JEV

Went to Ruby Tuesday's last night with friends after church and we just had the salad bar (twice!). Got home and baked this loaf of Sourdough Cinnamon No-Knead Bread because the kids & Alexa are coming over today and staying for dinner. Should be treat for our little girl, since it will be her first time trying cinnamon bread. (recipe over on NCT in the Baking/Bread forum)


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Pretty much said screw it today, and ate what I wanted.
> Having a sister so close to the end of her life at this moment made me not care much about myself.


 Big hugs sweetie to you sweetie. She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lilbopeep

Yummy dinner luvs!


OH JOE!! Adopt me please!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Our dinner last night was Pan-fried boneless pork loin chop, steamed Brussels sprouts, pan fried mushroom caps (pork chop fond & drippings, butter, my AP seasoning blend and Maggi seasoning), mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## lilbopeep

Spicy & hot chili with beans over brown rice topped with shredded cheddar, sour cream and green onions.


----------



## Leni

So sorry to hear that PG.  Take care of yourself.  Both of you are in my thoughts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Bill, Peeps and Leni.
Sis is still with us, went over to see her again today.
So many people are there on a consistent basis just hanging out (mostly people from her church bringing their loud kids along).
Today before I left, my brother in law said she expressed wishes that it be only the hospice nurse and them from here on out.
We will repect those wishes.

I had dinner with friends.
Typical Sunday roast dinner.
It was good, but I ate light. 

P.S.-Peeps.. omg.. that chili!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Bill, Peeps and Leni.
> Sis is still with us, went over to see her again today.
> So many people are there on a consistent basis just hanging out (mostly people from her church bringing their loud kids along).
> Today before I left, my brother in law said she expressed wishes that it be only the hospice nurse and them from here on out.
> We will repect those wishes.
> 
> I had dinner with friends.
> Typical Sunday roast dinner.
> It was good, but I ate light.
> 
> P.S.-Peeps.. omg.. that chili!


 Thank you Lollie.


----------



## luvs

thanx, peep. chili looks good, potatoes/gravy vey fluffy.

lollie, it's good she was being surrounded w/ loved ones tho i could see that getting to be way too much. sorry for the her, you & yours.

dinner: chix tendorloins & a quick batch of fries i tossed w/ seasoning, broccoli crwns/truffle butter.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thanx, peep. chili looks good, potatoes/gravy vey fluffy.
> 
> lollie, it's good she was being surrounded w/ loved ones tho i could see that getting to be way too much. sorry for the her, you & yours.
> 
> dinner: chix tendorloins & a quick batch of fries i tossed w/ seasoning, broccoli crwns/truffle butter.


 Thank you luvs.

Ok I know the ketchup but whats in the othe ramekin? What season is on the fries? And is that a sesaoned flour dredge for the chix? The chix look nice and crispy.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> dinner: chix tendorloins & a quick batch of fries i tossed w/ seasoning, broccoli crwns/truffle butter.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you luvs.
> 
> Ok I know the ketchup but whats in the othe ramekin? What season is on the fries? And is that a sesaoned flour dredge for the chix? The chix look nice and crispy.


 
a-1 in the one for the chix. seasalt/fresh black pepper/onion/garlic on chix- got the old bay from shelf then decided against it. yes, seasoned flour dredge. that's it- no club (gritting teeth saying 'soda')or a beer to make a batter, so.....

thx, lolllie & peepz.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good choice for A-1 with the chickie tenders.
Never thought of using that before for dipping, however.. I do like Heinz 57 for dipping chix, or just ketchup.. GP as well..
I could take that batch of fries and do some major damage to them about now..
Beautiful plating, by the way..
Most excellent!


----------



## luvs

appreciate it! 

should try the a-1; it's good on 'em.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> appreciate it!
> 
> should try the a-1; it's good on 'em.



I'll do it... one day.
Meet my new friend until then.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> I'll do it... one day.
> Meet my new friend until then.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59350


 
here's to it being effective!


----------



## pirate_girl

..takes a couple of days.. after last night's eggs bennie at Bob Evans, I wasn't so sure as I was on the throne this morn.
I'll keep you informed...


----------



## luvs

hehe. 'kay, keep me informed, now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made these tarragon turkey burgers, using my grill pan.
Sides were wild rice and baby carrots.
Oh, I didn't eat them as a burger/sandwich. 
Just the burger with a little additional Dijon as a topping.
Even Gretch liked them! lol


----------



## luvs

um, delicious, lollie.

i was gonnna cook & opted instead 4 pasta & a sweet & salty bar w/ some almond milk & that. ordering food tomorrow, yay! haven't ordered in since august so i'm a-waitin!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Aubrey.
Try them, they're very good.
I love tarragon... and summer and winter savoury.. and... 
Most likely I'll take a leftover combination of something to work with me tomorrow... if I make it to work, depending on the family sitch and such.


----------



## muleman RIP

longhorn cheese,baby carrots(raw) and a few pretzel sticks.


----------



## luvs

i'll make them.. luv turkey burgers. & mustard. just bought tarragon so that's a good use. was 'fraid to buy turkey since the one kind in my freezer was contaminated- time to buy it again. thx 4 the link. 
as for the fam situation, .
pretty healthy, muleman. someone was into her cheese tonite, ummmmferget name tho.


----------



## lilbopeep

I had  a pan fried burger on the plate no bun just a splash of maggi sauce and a salad dressed with oil and vinegar.


----------



## Leni

Tonight it is corned beef with all of the usual sides.


----------



## muleman RIP

Beef roast has been in the crockpot with some fresh tomatoes from the greenhouse,onions and some Worcestershire sauce. Going to boil some pasta for a side. It has been smelling good for hours now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leftovers.. in a Glad container.. turkey burger, the rice and carrots.
Nuked in the OT room, eaten with a plastic fork, with a brown paper towel for a napkin from the wash-up sink behind the desk.. because dammit, that's how I roll.


----------



## Leni

Grilled kobe beef patties with asparagus, mashed potatoes, and garlic bread.


----------



## luvs

we grabbed a fast late lunch/early dinner- containers of stuffed pepper soup. thicker than the other places (others're cheapskates- they put h2o in to make it stretch). this was a good batch.


----------



## JEV

I made my 4-cheese whole wheat ravioli with Italian sausage, sauce,  fresh baguette and a "clean out the fridge" salad. We're actually trying to  clean out the fridge cuz were' headed on another cruise Saturday and don't want  to come home to a stinky house


----------



## pirate_girl

MY BIL came and picked me up today after a meeting he had at work here in town, so I could go back home with him to see my sister in Lima.
We stopped at Lee's Famous Recipe for chicken and fixin's.
I ate some chicken, mashed taters and coleslaw, damned_ the gut diet _for now..


----------



## lilbopeep

Joe your meal looks fantastic!! I also had cheese raviolis for dinner but I also added a hot dog for protien (it sounds strange). IT was yummy.

Lollie I have been craving fried chicken. YUMMY. I am glad you had a visit with your sister. Thoughts and prayers for you, your sister and your family. XOXOXOX


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peepers.
Your dinner sounds good and yes Joe's always looks great.
I had a leg and a thigh chickie..
Thanks for the continued prayers darling.
It's not going to be long now, and that doesn't come said with a whole lot of sadness.
It's time and we are all ready.


----------



## luvs

pasta as i'm not really into cooking tonite. i think spinach spaghetti w/ redd sauce w/ addt.'l spinach in the sauce. clams, too, w/ the pasta or next to it.


----------



## lilbopeep

We had lentil soup, salad and baked tater.


----------



## squerly

A friggen sandwich.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> A friggen sandwich.


 With or without beer? Makes a *huge* difference.


----------



## pirate_girl

I stopped at a place on the way to work today and picked up a couple of slices of spinach quiche.
Later I ate an apple and some vanilla Chonabi yogurt.


----------



## luvs

linguine, w/ redd sauce w/ spinach & clams.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nums, Aubrey.

Make that CHOBANI yogurt.
My typonese has reared it's head.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Nums, Aubrey.
> 
> Make that CHOBANI yogurt.
> My typonese has reared it's head.


 
thanx, lollie. wouldn't have minded some of that quiche of yours.
you have typonese, i speak-type pittsburghese, haha! (i.e.//'redd' sauce)


----------



## lilbopeep

We filed our taxes and hub wanted to go out for dinner. SOOOOOOO ...... 
We went to The Longhorn for lunch. (I am having a salad w/ HB egg for my dinner cause I had big lunch) The 4 of us shared the Firecracker Buffalo Chicken Wraps appy - 2 half wraps each was a perfect size. Hub and I subbed out the Blue Ridge salad for the regular salad that came with the dinner - it was romaine hearts, blue cheese dressing, blue cheese crumbles and bacon bits - wonderful. I ordered a strip steak medium. The first steak came out gray inside. Well back it went. The second one came out and if I gave it a transfusion it would have galloped off. Third time was a charm - perfectly cooked. The manager comped my dinner. I only ate 1/3 of the steak because by the time they got it right the family was done eating!! I hate that!! I finished the steak when I got home (my DD had the tater) and it was good even at room temp. Aside from the steak cooking problem the food was good.


----------



## luvs

made 2 kinds wings/ fries/ a batch of blue cheese dressing. veggies, x-tra bleu for snacking, also malt vinegar & kep-utch, garlic butter 4 dipping. need x-tra frank's for the wings. bye, games on


----------



## Melensdad

We are having a "crap-food-fiesta" during the SuperBowl.

10 pounds of rib tips, BBQ'd.  Mushrooms, stuffed with homemade crabmeat filling.  Bacon wrapped around water chestnut and broiled with BBQ sauce.  Onion breadsticks.  Lettuce wraps_ (a concession to healthy food?)_with chicken, onion & carrot filling.  Salted and sliced mozzarella and tomatoes with olive oil & balsamic vinegar.  Strawberries dipped in chocolate, triple chocolate cake, apple pies, pretzels dipped in chocolate and some other assorted desserts.


----------



## pirate_girl

The activities dept. threw a Super Bowl party of sorts for anyone interested (not the staff) the residents and patients.
They had cheese pizza, puffcorn and fruit punch.
WE got the leftovers LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner:
Grilled cheese and 'mater soup.
Comfort.


----------



## luvs

thawed veal, then zonked until 10-ish. so leftovers later on (pasta & a new batch of clams). think i'll hafta smush some cherub tomatoes/season for x-tra sauce. salad & ither the dressing i made yesterday or this kind i made a few weeks ago.


----------



## luvs

pan-fried veal, spinach sketti, a batch of sauce..... a blah salad w/ a fresh batch of bleu cheese dressing....... was gonna make garlic toast 'cept made truffle-buttered toast. made a second pc.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Aubs!
That isn't a blah salad by any means..
I had Vigo red beans and rice (quick and easy) with tinned sweet taters on the side.
Something about that combo of slightly spicy and sweet is very nice.


----------



## lilbopeep

I put on some split pea and smoked ham soup on before I went to work. I spent 6 hours thinking about how wonderful it smelled as I left the house. When I got home I wasn't disappointed. It was soooooooooooooo good I had 2 bowls!!

Lollie and luvs your meals sound and look wonderful

Luvs is the red object on the top of your salad a sun dried tomato? I would love some of your salad, pasta and bread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peepers!
Mmmmmmmm split pea soup!
How was your day at work?


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Peepers!
> Mmmmmmmm split pea soup!
> How was your day at work?


Thank you Lollie.

Well I got hung up on, cursed at, threatened, screamed at and complimented. Par for the course. LOL PLUS when I got home someone was parked in front of my house so I had to park down the block. I duct taped a NO PARKING note on their windshield, went inside and enjoyed my soup. Not to bad a night just slightly annoying. I hope I can fall asleep. Pain has me tonight. Achy all over and my bad foot looks like a tree trunk. Thank you for asking. 

And how was your day at work? Hugs, thoughts and prayers to you and your sis.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.
> 
> *Well I got hung up on, cursed at, threatened, screamed at and complimented.* Par for the course. LOL PLUS when I got home someone was parked in front of my house so I had to park down the block. I duct taped a NO PARKING note on their windshield, went inside and enjoyed my soup. Not to bad a night just slightly annoying. I hope I can fall asleep. Pain has me tonight. Achy all over and my bad foot looks like a tree trunk. Thank you for asking.
> 
> And how was your day at work? Hugs, thoughts and prayers to you and your sis.



Kinda sounds like a typical day I have at work..
Good for you and the NO Parking sign.. some people.. hrmmph!
I hope you can get some sleep too, sweetie.
Sorry about your foot.

Today and yesterday were my days off.. back tomorrow thru Friday.
My sister is proving that one has a huge will to live.
She's still with us..


----------



## FrancSevin

I had some chili beef thawed for tonite but got home to late to make a decent chili. 
So I formed it into two big burgers, a little steak seasoning, onions, green peppers and mushroom laid down between them and under the broiler.

Vegies carmalized just right with the burgers rare, toasted two buns and covered the whole mess with slices of sharp cheddar. One slice of tomato.....

Added a Sam Adams winter lager &

My oh My!


----------



## pirate_girl

Gee thanks Franc, been jonesin' for a burger for weeks now!
(will be dreaming of eating a good burger later) ...


----------



## luvs

thx lollie. spicy & sweet _is_ good 
saying blah cuz the lettuce was plain. i prefer it. got sick of those fancy lettuces & says to produce guy, 'yinz have any normal 'ol lettuce that's _not_ prepackaged. he pointed me to it.

yep, peepz, it is a sun-dried tomato. so glad u got that soup after work! lafffing @ the duck-tape deal. maybe it'll leave stickies on the glass.

damn, franc, now you have me hungry for chili. w/ alcohol in it. my Dad used to add it to chili. now that i think of it, hahahaha, he put it in any food he could.i'm gonna call & harass him fer that now! i care not that it's 3 in the morning. your burger sounds deeeee-licious.


----------



## luvs

since i made a lunch (was 2/2:30-ish) i'm full yet. made cheese ravioli, tomato/pesto sauce/ italian veggies, a salad & _another _batch of bleu cheese dressing to blend w/ yesterdays. the strip steak & brussels sprouts, carrots & sauce i'd intended to make can wait. no point in feeding a full stomach.


----------



## pirate_girl

K.. lemme think what I ate today...
Brekkie- coffee
Brunch- an amazing fish sandwich with some friends down at the coffee house (too much lettuce and sauce) but I devoured it all the same and had a sour stomach for a while.
Dinner: ummm Keebler crackers from the vending machine, then fruit.. then water.. then iced tea.


----------



## lilbopeep

I had Swanson's (not bad for canned) Chicken ala King over green beans and brown rice. It was YUMMY.

No pictures on work nights because I am to hungry when I get home. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I had Swanson's (not bad for canned) Chicken ala King over green beans and brown rice. It was YUMMY.
> 
> No pictures on work nights because I am to hungry when I get home. LOL



Peeps, I love that stuff... over toast points and plopped on a big plate of mashed taters. (well, I used to) 

Hope you had a good day, I did.
I hit Subway for a foot long veggie delight, sans the olives and onions- tho I did ask them to add that sweet onion sauce and light mayo.
First half eaten @ 5p.. second half @ 7p..


----------



## luvs

i went to the bar, got to chatting, & decided not to cook. made a great salad from the market district. an ensure to follow.


----------



## luvs

so hungry now. that strip steak can get too old, IDGAF. salad.


----------



## rlk

This is my first post in this thread.  Had dinner tonight at HighTide in Ft. Walton Beach, FL.  This is the first dozen oysters on the half shell.  They were so good that I had to have another dozen.  This was our third visit to this restaurant this week.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

those are huge, Bob.
Looks really good.

I had Chicken a la King on toasted English muffins (thanks to Peeps).
Didn't take a pic.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to a group dinner at a local place. I had broiled shrimp,haddock,salmon and scallops with a baked tater. Was quite good.


----------



## luvs

those oysters 'er a thing of beauty! i just threw some away.

sounds really good, mule. i'm a seafood junkie.

thinking steak/pierogies. i hafta be awake early to visit the fam so no-frills food if i cook. raynin turned 1 the 7th so there'll be shrimp & veggies & cake & that tomorrow. (today)


----------



## lilbopeep

I am thinking that chix ala king would be good again for a meal this week. LOL Easy for DD to put together.

I have such a stinky cold!! Started on friday and yesterday and today stink!! I cooked dinner last night early and relaxed but didn't get much sleep so I took a nap today. I hope I feel better by work tomorrow. Won't be fun talking for 6 hours with a sore throat. 

Anyway heres dinner from last night I managed to get a picture.

Seasoned and pan seared b/s chicken breasts finished in the oven, micro steamed fresh broccoli, stuffing and pan gravy.







On my way to make dinner which will be chix stir fry.


----------



## joec

No pictures but oven made baby back ribs, mustard potato salad and B&M baked beans. Nothing really fancy to night just good food.


----------



## lilbopeep

Chicken stir-fry and jasmine rice topped with hot chili sesame oil, soy sauce, toasted sesame seeds and green onions.


----------



## rlk

pirate_girl said:


> those are huge, Bob.
> Looks really good.



They were huge, however, there was a problem with them.  So far, only 10 have worked.  If the other 2 kick in tonight then all is well.  If not, I'll go back tomorrow and try another dozen to see if they work any better.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Chicken stir-fry and jasmine rice topped with hot chili sesame oil, soy sauce, toasted sesame seeds and green onions.





Never did get around to my stir-fry because of a later than normal brunch thing.
Was too full still, so had some cheese and crackers, and grapes.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Never did get around to my stir-fry because of a later than normal brunch thing.
> Was too full still, so had some cheese and crackers, and grapes.


 Thank you Lollie.


----------



## luvs

yesterday's dinner: snack foods, there were loads of them, then muchrooms my bro fried for me/marinara, & we split a crab chowder. cake for dessert.

today's lunch/prob. dinner: made pierogies, broccoli, & salad. i need a nap.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've already decided that I am going to have fried chicken and all the sinful fixin's at the chicken place.
My tummy is behaving, I need to splurge LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

It's cold, wet and snowy outside .
So tonite I'm doing my potatoe soup recipe.

Last of the reds from the garden. Thought I was out but yesterday, I found a small bag in the cold pantry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I didn't exactly splurge.. could have had chicken gravy on the taters, instead I plopped some butter on them (that's healthier, right?)... no biscuit.. just the two pieces with those mash and corn.
Thank you Chik-n-HouseFormerlyKnownAsKentuckyFriedChicken!


----------



## lilbopeep

Beautiful little girlie luvs! 

Looks yummy Lollie!! I would love some buttery taters right now.

I felt lousy all day. But I made it through 6 hours at work.

DD made her first Broccoli Aglio Olio over multigrain linguine. It was yummy if a bit under garlicy. She did better than my first time. She said she missed me being around for her to ask questions. Well I guess it will be trial by fire for awhile. If we survive she will learn some tasty lessons (hopefully).


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I felt lousy all day. But I made it through 6 hours at work.
> 
> DD made her first Broccoli Aglio Olio over multigrain linguine. It was yummy if a bit under garlicy. She did better than my first time. She said she missed me being around for her to ask questions. Well I guess it will be trial by fire for awhile. If we survive she will learn some tasty lessons (hopefully).


Thanks.
Hope you feel better, Peepers.
Trial and error with the kids cooking, but she's got Mommy's cooking_ genes_..
Wouldn't worry about dinner waiting for you when you get home.


----------



## luvs

thanx peepz. think i'll be visiting them oft. they keep requesting i stay over. i have a gazillion pix of her for fb in her cute 'lil dress before she got her smash cake.glad u got thru work! 
your girl'll get it even better if she's already in there getting dinner prepared on her own. that's sweet of her & she'll likely be a better cook for it.

lollie, that looks good. ummmm, chix. & taters. laughed @ your restaurant title. cute. hehe.


----------



## luvs

not cooking the meal i'd intended to (steak)- my brother just called me to see if i'd watch my baby niece tomorrow & the day after& the boys after school, so i'm having the dinners they decide on til they bring me home on friday. they offered to get me food; i said not to worry 'bout it.


----------



## JEV

Loaded with head and chest relief drugs, I took the easy way out and made a simple meal for DW. Now off to my chair to curl up with some hot tea and take a nap before going to bed early.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks tasty to me Joe! We had roasted chicken with turnips and beets.


----------



## pirate_girl

Beef and noodles, broccoli and a piece of angel food cake with those cherries in the gel stuff plopped on.
Ummm.. ewww.. but I ate it.. saved me a trip to Taco Hell..


----------



## luvs

lobster ravioli/alfredo sauce, & me & my brother split a steak. or @ least its exterior- the middle was mooing. really thick steak. it was a good dinner, just laughing over some of the antics me & him & my ex & mutual friends used to pull.sil only dined on the ravioli.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to this fairly new steak house/sports pub downtown today with a couple of friends.
We all ordered the NY Strips with breaded mushrooms and salads.
Should have read the reviews before going, and I haven't heard such good things about this place on the street besides.
I wanted my $17.99 steak dinner done medium to medium rare.
What did I get? 
A rare steak that was mooing.
It took them almost an hour to prepare 3 steaks and the sides.
No tip! Won't be going back there!
Thank God for Pat's Donuts and Kreme.. we went there after and had a chocolate buttercream-filled paczki for dessert!


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked battered fish fillets and noodles were on the menu tonight. Nothing fancy but it still probably blew my diet all to hell after eating out for lunch next to the USDA office I went to.


----------



## luvs

my bro got me earlier 2 watch my niece/nephews so there went the steak i would've luved. he got me wendy's. (better than the cornstarch this lady on tv is noshing on!-gotta luv disc. fit & health ch.) got a broccoli/cheese baked potato, chix nugs, & chili for some other point tonite/tomorrow.
he cooked me a strip steak for lunch tomorrow.

lollie, they shoulda comped yinz for all that! on them.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> my bro got me earlier 2 watch my niece/nephews so there went the steak i would've luved. he got me wendy's. (better than the cornstarch this lady on tv is noshing on!-gotta luv disc. fit & health ch.) got a broccoli/cheese baked potato, chix nugs, & chili for some other point tonite/tomorrow.
> he cooked me a strip steak for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> lollie, they shoulda comped yinz for all that! on them.


You did good watching the kiddos, Aubs.
Wendy's. Haven't been there for a long time!
Enjoy your steak tomorrow, hun.

Leona, Linda and I didn't worry about being comped for bad food that took forever to prepare.
No, we ate it (most of it).. then walked out.
Won't be going back there, don't know how they stay in business unless it's the bar and appy menu that bring in the bucks for locals around here.


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. i luv having raynin for the entire day/evening & hanging w/ the boys after school. got 'em 'til friday. i shall dive into the steak while the baby naps.
haven't gotten wendy's or any fast food since me & jake split, 'cept 4 sbarro's on black friday & then the day after Christmas.

i make it clear that i shall _not_ be entering an establishment again & that i'll let it be known to anyone i know if the food &/or service is less than it should be. i mention to those that try 2 make it into an argument that i'm a professionally-trained chef-to-be that could put thier food to shame & has worked various restaurants, request a manager, & get comped. as i'm a 'lil bitch like that.not usually, 'cept i take my food seriously as it gets.

i gotta read the reviews 'ya posted. good fer yinz, bolting after the meal & not tipping. hope u & the ladies got some good chit-chat in!

mule, 'da fish sounds so good.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i gotta read the reviews 'ya posted. good fer yinz, bolting after the meal & not tipping. *hope u & the ladies got some good chit-chat in!*


bitched about work mostly


----------



## luvs

oh. well bitch-fests can rock. especially when alcohol is involved. i think you're spot-on- it's gotta be the booze/appys drawing people there. (lol, now there's a guy on tv dining on mooing meat. i like carpaccio & sashimi from ruth's chris & japanese restaurants & very rare/med-ium rare meat, 'cept , this dudes noshing on manager's special raw meat/chix.)


----------



## pirate_girl

Wasn't any alcohol involved as we all work tomorrow.
The place is basically another pub with the sports loving crowd coming in to nosh and gossip about town stuff.

What the hell are you watching?
Don't tell me it's our darling Bourdain!
Sounds more like Andrew Zimmern.. he'll eat anything! LOL


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Wasn't any alcohol involved as we all work tomorrow.
> The place is basically another pub with the sports loving crowd coming in to nosh and gossip about town stuff.
> 
> What the hell are you watching?
> Don't tell me it's our darling Bourdain!
> Sounds more like Andrew Zimmern.. he'll eat anything! LOL


 
i used to drink @ work, he-he. & during school.
oh, i see.

well, now the golden girls, i just it changed from discovery fit & health. now a pop addict is on. 30 cans a day, geez i drink 1 1/2 cases & thought that was too much! it's called 'freaky eaters'. they're havin a marathon on 'til 2.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i used to drink @ work, he-he. & during school.


We've often say our jobs are enough to drive us to drink, but we in uniform looking out for others don't have that option, so we do it on weekends when we do, then complain about it later saying I am not going to do that again.


----------



## luvs

yeah, sadly i could see a former physician of mine was on something, just by looking @ his eyes. crazy chit when ur in charge of another's health & well-being. i've heard substance use is rampant in some med pros. some.

in the culinary business, drinking's so common- so is other substance use. ohhhhh, i shant ferget the day a can in my schoolbag burst in my dean's office in front of her. they so knew. they could see us from the 1 building going to the bar daily for liquid lunch/sammiches. i drink so infrequenly now. u know the deal.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> in the culinary business, drinking's so common- so is other substance use. ohhhhh, i shant ferget the day a can in my schoolbag burst in my dean's office in front of her. they so knew. they could see us from the 1 building going to the bar daily for liquid lunch/sammiches. i drink so infrequenly now. u know the deal.


You in the culinary field are exposed to fine wines and those of the cooking variety.
I can see where the access would lead to excess.
Take Julia Child.. God rest her soul.. often thought she was tipping the goblet a time er three..

Dinner tonight- I'll probably run out for a fish sandwich or something meatless from the Chinese place.. considering it's Ash Wednesday.
Or I might see what they're serving at work.


----------



## luvs

aughhhh! forgot no meat today! i'll have something meatless for lunch/dinner. hafta pick thru thier pantry/fridge plus i brought my own food. maybe my Mom'll bring me food from a fish fry as i strongly doubt there's any fish in the fridge here.

lol, my nurse was by a few tuesdays ago & we usually watch Julia Child.  we noticed she was tipsy & nearly lost a pan of potatoes or something from the stove & that. she was being rather clumsy/tipsy that day & quite a few others, lol! i luv her. she is my idol.


----------



## luvs

got a battered fish sammich & slaw. bro, linguine alfredo scallops/shrimp, the others, mcdonalds. i fed the baby a gerber toddler meal & gave her a bottle. best was when her Momma gave her a dallop of redi-whip. she was dancing to gaga like a baby mad-girl. cutie. then she zonked. hehe.


----------



## luvs

sil made pork, smashed potatoes, corn & french-cut green beenz, doctored like my bro makes them.
lunch was wendys chili that i figured was gonna also be dinner (wasn't the 'lil one i usually would get, & i devoured it.)


----------



## pirate_girl

My relations from out of state are slowly making their way in for the funeral.
My aunt Marilyn from Thornton, Illinois stopped by.
I insisted she stay here, but since she doesn't like dogs (or cats, or any animals for that matter) she said she'd already had a room reserved at a local hotel.
Gretchen would have been her constant shadow anyhow.

She said she was famished and wanted to know where we could get some good fish.
I'd already thought about going to the Knights of Columbus fish fry.. mentioned that.. and she said Let's Go!


----------



## muleman RIP

Made A big old Taco salad with fresh tomatoes,lettuce, shredded cheese and 1 lb. of browned burger with spicy mix.
Was so good I think I just ate some for the second time!! I have been eating more lettuce and fresh veggies than ever.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh and by the way, Mr. Muleman.. the cold has improved over the course of the day..
Must have been those Glenfiddich hot toddies...
.. for medicinal purposes.. of course..


----------



## muleman RIP

What ever works nurse.


----------



## luvs

my guy made evening plans w/ me, then was frantically calling/texting (5x in like 10 min. to cancel. he got called in as he's a nurse). i was gonna leave him in suspense til a few minutes b4 he went in.


all day & no food leaves aubrey a bitchy girl. all work & no snooze leaves aubrey a moody girl.

after a fish sammich & a pop i'm over it.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> What ever works nurse.


 I was gonna do the usual, you know.. Sucrets for the throat tickle, nasal spray for the stuffed nose, and Aleve for the aches.
Threw back a few last night.. suddenly late this afternoon, I felt better!
Grandma Durkin was right. lol
Course, according to Steve, her bloodstream was always pretty much in the "I dare ye to touch me bloody germs mode" most of the time. hehe


----------



## muleman RIP

Gargle with warm salt water. Dab a little Vicks on your chest and snuggle under the covers. If you ain't better in 30 minutes call me and i will make a house call to check the proper application of the Vicks. Or you could do like I just did and eat some Oreos.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Gargle with warm salt water. Dab a little Vicks on your chest and snuggle under the covers. If you ain't better in 30 minutes call me and i will make a house call to check the proper application of the Vicks. Or you could do like I just did and eat some Oreos.


A_ little_ Vicks? I don't think there is enough in the jar I have here for the umm application.
Seems I am out of Oreos too.
Mmk.. back to my fresh hot toddy...


----------



## muleman RIP

The Vicks on the chest is to open your nasal passages. Now if you are going to grease them up that is whole different type of therapy!


----------



## JEV

It's difficult to top PG's magnificent "girls," so I won't even go there.

Busy day today in the kitchen for me and the Mrs.. DW made some peanut butter cookies to restock the freezer, and I took the leftover baked cod from last night's fish fry and made a couple dozen 4 oz. fish patties and froze them for a future meal when all the kids are here. I also seared an Angus chuck roast and slow roasted it with onions, carrots & celery, and that was our dinner with mashed taters and broccoli, and apple pie with Graeters vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like you were busy Joe.
Magnificent!

Can't really say I had an actual dinner- but the funeral home had a delightful spread of swiss cheese/deli meats and fresh vegetable trays with dips and buns to accompany if anyone wanted to throw together a sandwich in the back room.
Also baked goods from the local deli/bakery. Cookies etc..
Coffee, sodas and bottled water.


----------



## luvs

a krispy kreme. found it on the table & just noshed on that. & me & my guy drank many pops. now i must scooch myself to snooze- already almost zonked a few times nestled into him. 'nite.


----------



## JEV

The husband of my wife's best friend passed away Sunday night, so I made up some mini cinnamon rolls today for her to have for all the family that will be in and out this week. I didn't get a picture after the frosting was drizzled on because it was a crazy morning. The funeral will be Saturday.






For dinner I made up some tenderloin riblets, home fries and broccoli.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dinner looks good Joe. Folks will like those rolls as a distraction from the occasion.


----------



## luvs

too late for Mom-guilt food. bar food!


----------



## lilbopeep

Boneless/skinless chicken breasts (sliced into strips and marinated in EVOO, grated fresh garlic, ground peppercorns, ground sea salt, ground red pepper flakes and my AP seasoning blend) and fresh broccoli sautéed in grape seed oil and EVOO (that was infused with fried slivered fresh garlic that was removed when golden). Chicken stock, fried garlic slivers, ground peppercorns, ground sea salt, ground red pepper flakes added, covered, and steamed until broccoli and chicken were tender and fully cooked. Tossed with Trader Joe’s spinach and chive linguini topped with fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses and fresh ground red pepper flakes.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had beef and mushroom soup dumped on a plate of mashed potatoes, with corn on the side.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I had beef and mushroom soup dumped on a plate of mashed potatoes, with corn on the side.


 YUM Lollie!! I used to serve chunky sirlion beef over rice.


----------



## pirate_girl

My next lazy day soup adventure will be split pea and ham, over fried polenta..
Here's the experimental slop per the suggestion on the back of the can.. it was delicious and filling...


----------



## muleman RIP

Picked down a chicken and had hot chicken and gravy over bread. Good for the mood I am in.


----------



## luvs

ain't too well- im'ma try beef jerky.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> ain't too well- im'ma try beef jerky.


'sup, sister love?


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> 'sup, sister love?


 

sweets, i'll msg. u


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> sweets, i'll msg. u


Thanks, got it.
I'd not trust the diagnosis, based on......
Christ, if I don't get caught up in stuff around here.


----------



## luvs

we all get captivated, lollie. it's human.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> we all get captivated, lollie. it's human.


Yeah.. trouble is.. I get too captivated in concern around here, often.
Not sorry about that, sometimes it becomes wearing is all.


----------



## luvs

well fret not for me. i'd be so grateful.


----------



## luvs

waiting on a half-pepperoni & half-salami pizza for blake & i. they make pretty good cuts.


----------



## luvs

dinnertime!


----------



## muleman RIP

What's with the tiny slices? Finger food?


----------



## pirate_girl

Great looking pie, Aubrey 
I had pan fried fish and a salad of romaine, tomato and cuke slices.


----------



## luvs

mule, i dunno. i'm used to regular cuts! 

thanx lollie. your dinner would be good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Around here, most pizza shops slice the pie into squares, don't know why.. they just do.
I like it that way tho- because I love the tiny corners for dipping in garlic sauce lol
Chains like Pizza Hut and Godfathers do the pointy slice.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those little slices I have seen at wedding receptions and other events where they were not the main meal. Around here you get 8 slices no matter what size the pie is.


----------



## luvs

only a very few cut into squares here. like 2, one of them not in pittsburgh.
that was a non-chain place tonite- they def cut them pretty thin.
my 2 fave places won't deliver.
lollie, i luv the garlic sauce so much i usually make an extra batch for after i devour the one u get w/ it~


----------



## lilbopeep

Asian style roasted chicken wings (marinated in soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil, peanut oil, grated fresh garlic, grated fresh ginger and onion). Sides - fresh string beans & sliced mushroom caps stir fried (with soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil, peanut oil, slivered fresh garlic and toasted sesame seeds), pineapple chunks and jasmine rice garnishes - soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, hot chili sesame oil, toasted sesame seeds and green onion.


----------



## luvs

chix noodle soup. so much sage in it. & minced garlic. yum.


----------



## pirate_girl

Subway, on the run.


----------



## JEV

Chili with a nice salad. It came out very tasty, especially with the sourdough cinnamon bread.


----------



## thcri RIP

Salmon, Sweet Potato and Snap Peas.  No pictures all being made right now


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine will be whatever I make. Likely left over chili.


----------



## luvs

chix soup from yesterday & warmed a cut of the thin-cut pizza in the oven from the other nite- not pic-esque; delicious, tho, so i took 'em anyhow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chopped sirloin patty with onion rings,mushroom gravy over both, and some mixed veg.
Didn't take a pic, but it was goooooood.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ham, swiss and sweet lebanon bologna piled high on 2 sandwiches. Was a long time since breakfast today.


----------



## pirate_girl

I think I'm going to stop at The Grind for a Super Tuesday burger.
Won't be anything conservative about it.

They are huge, actually called an Aztec Burger, with pepper jack cheese and guacamole, thin fries and salad..
I hope my gut can handle such a liberal serving of goodness!


----------



## JEV

Made a few piggies in the blanket today for the priests. Kept one for dinner tonight with smashed taters and a salad.


----------



## luvs

he got a strip steak, buttered corn, & fried potatoes; i made myself swordfish w/ tomato/garlic sauce, (somehow it's good on fish, tho not so much on this fish), the corn/potatoes, (& put a few overcooked carrots on my plate.).


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner Tuesday 3/6/12

Poached eggs in a cup, sausage and buttermilk biscuits


----------



## pirate_girl

I want that! ^^ NOW lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I want that! ^^ NOW lol


 Thank you. I would love to replay it also but no sausage left.


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you. I would love to replay it also but no sausage left.


Got 50+ in the freezer. I buy the bulk packs at Sams and vac seal them in packs of 5 for breakfast. That means I usually get 3 1/2 while the beggars help me eat.


----------



## luvs

i think we'll get pub-grub.


----------



## lilbopeep

Beef stew (bottom round cut into beef cubes dredged in nicely seasoned flour then browned, carrots, celery, potatoes, pearl onions, dry onion soup mix, water, gravy master and burgundy wine). The picture looks a bit messy because the beef cubes were so tender they fell apart.


----------



## muleman RIP

Now I am hungry again Peeps.


----------



## JEV

MESSY???? I say it looks "messy" delicious.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Now I am hungry again Peeps.


 


JEV said:


> MESSY???? I say it looks "messy" delicious.


 Thank you guys. I am thinking of a second helping


----------



## Catavenger

if I can get off my lazy duff I may fix some pasta


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan grilled cube steak and Jambalaya. This was seconds as the first one went down well!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hate to say it, but I went to McDonald's for dinner on my break and got one of their premium chicken sandwiches, the one with swiss cheese, lettuce and 'mater.
And a chocolate shake.
Goes to show how long it's been since I've been there.
The shakes are now topped with a clear plastic dome and loaded with whipped cream and a cherry.


----------



## luvs

luv, if u were hungry...... this chef dined on wendy's. no shame. i'll pretend, tho.......


----------



## luvs

my man-toy was eluding to another batch of soup


----------



## pirate_girl

man-toy? 

Anywho..
For dinner tonight- hope to be able to step out on a break and buzz down the road for a fish fry dinner, from the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## JEV

I'm cooking at the church fish fry tonight at the church my wife works at. This morning i made up a timeline/flowchart for the volunteers that I'm training to take over the fish fry next year, so I can go back to my church to work our fish fry.


----------



## luvs

yep, lollie, we're in luv.
it's gravy.
dinner is non-meat. likely fish here, taking dinner to my blake; he's unwell


----------



## lilbopeep

Fried chicken breast, microwave steamed fresh Brussels sprouts, corn, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## pirate_girl

dayum and yum Peeps!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> dayum and yum Peeps!


 Thank you Lollie.


----------



## luvs

got many-cheese pizza. last nite.


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks really good, Aubrey.
I was going to make steak and cheese tacos tonight, but number 1 sonny boy and his new lady friend took Mommy out for din din.
Much appreciated too!


----------



## muleman RIP

Fired up the grill on the porch and made smoked pork chops with buttered noodles. Had cherry pie from the neighbor lady for desert.


----------



## pirate_girl

That sounds delicious too, Bill. 

We ate at a place near here called Milano Cafe.
I had lamb chop Augustino with a very nice salad, steamed broccoli and garlic mashed potatoes.
They had Filet Mignon with the same sides, but I think Shelly got a baked tater if not mistaken.
I love her (Shelly) she's going to make Jeff so happy once his divorce from the nutjob is final.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> That looks really good, Aubrey.
> I was going to make steak and cheese tacos tonight, but number 1 sonny boy and his new lady friend took Mommy out for din din.
> Much appreciated too!


sounds good! tho dinner w/ son & his girl would be a treat!


----------



## pirate_girl

It was!
I am so happy that he lives closer now instead of being so far away in Cuyahoga Falls.
He even left the force to move and now works at a plant which is in conjunction with GM Powertrain in Defiance.
She's a nurse and just so happens to work at the same nursing home I did up there long time ago!


----------



## luvs

awwww, lollie!

i hafta think 'bout dinner. blake is half-snoozin. i'll see if he is hungry 4 soup. i haven't fed him all day.


----------



## pirate_girl

You need to feed that strapping dude something more than soup! 
Oh wait, I think you already do..


----------



## luvs

um.......


----------



## pirate_girl

'zactly... hehe


----------



## luvs

it was the pop- my inhibitions lost to sprite. sigh.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My wife cooked an early birthday dinner for me tonight.  For those inquiring minds out there, it's on Monday and I'll be 65.

We started off with melon and proscuitto ham, beef wellington with braised potatoes, leeks and carrots all accompanied with a good bottle of red wine.  Next came baked Alaska, Stilton cheese and crackers with Cockburn's Special Reserve port, and good coffee.

I think that she still loves me after 35 years.  

Excuse me but I've got to go get the rest of my birthday present.


----------



## luvs

sounds great! have a great 1!


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> sounds great! have a great 1!


Ermm.....Franks idea of the rest of his present was a nap cause his belly was full!


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> Ermm.....Franks idea of the rest of his present was a nap cause his belly was full!



OK, OK, I admit it.


----------



## luvs

oh, geez,. nah, gotta luv a good nap.

so it looks like i hafta watch my niece tomorrow, not this afternoon. 
(good thing- i only woke an hour ago.). my brother's getting me later, & i figure a wendy's baked potato & chili should be okay.


----------



## luvs

not watching the baby now. sad, i luv babysitting 4 her, so sleepy tho. blake got stuffed shells @ his Gramma's. i'm making me pierogies, broccoli, & carrots.


----------



## lilbopeep

Corned beef, potatoes, cabbage, cabbage salad (raw shredded cabbage & grated carrot dressed with oil, vinegar and spices) and mustard (Trader Joe whole grain Dijon mustard, Tobasco Hot and Spicy mustard and Gulden’s spicy brown mustard)


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a lovely plate there Peeps.
I was going to make my steak tacos this evening after I got off of work.
But of course a split shift agreement (on my day off!) turned into my staying for the whole shift.
Me thinks relief nursey suddenly came down with a case of Nice Dayitis, so she calls in to ask me to cover the whole shift.
I did. grrrrr
We ordered big breaded pork tenderloin sandwiches from a place called The Point.


----------



## luvs

we went to the bar. now time to bicker over game highlites/golden girlz.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> That's a lovely plate there Peeps.
> I was going to make my steak tacos this evening after I got off of work.
> But of course a split shift agreement (on my day off!) turned into my staying for the whole shift.
> Me thinks relief nursey suddenly came down with a case of Nice Dayitis, so she calls in to ask me to cover the whole shift.
> I did. grrrrr
> We ordered big breaded pork tenderloin sandwiches from a place called The Point.


 Thank you Lollie.

Sorry you had to work.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.
> 
> Sorry you had to work.



Welcome hun!
Your dinners are always a thing of beauty 

Don't be sorry.. I got time and a half for 8 hours .. that's some bucks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Saucy meatballs (undiluted tomato soup, brown sugar, worcestershire sauce, garlic-pinch dry mustard), oriental style noodles and sweet potato


----------



## Leni

Kobe beef patties on the grill tonight.  Sides to be decided later.


----------



## luvs

i devoured half an entire hogie. buffalo chix.


----------



## JEV

I went to the market and dinner will be Penne pasta with Italian sausage and  sauteed tri-colored peppers, zucchini, broccoli, carrots and plum  tomatoes in a cornstarch thickened chicken stock. We'll see how it turns  out. I'm just not in the mood for tomato sauce today, but fresh diced  tomatoes will be fine. I'll season with Italian herbs and top with a  blend of fresh grated Asiago, Romano and Parmesan cheeses. Too late to  make Italian bread, but I may see how making garlic toast from my honey  whole wheat might taste. I'll do up a slice in the toaster oven now to  see how it is.


----------



## JEV

Came out pretty good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had 2 grilled cheese sandwiches from A&W.. and a root beer! lol


----------



## FrancSevin

A box of Girl Scout cookies (peanut butter Oatmeal) and a banana.
All washed down with stale, old coffee.

Working till Midnite again.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> A box of Girl Scout cookies (peanut butter Oatmeal) and a banana.
> All washed down with stale, old coffee.
> 
> Working till Midnite again.


See now Franc, that ticks me off.
I'd forgotten all about the Girl Scout cookie sales this year.
Do-Si-Dos are my favourite.
My niece used to be in the scouts, and I'd buy them from her each year.

Sorry you had a sucky dinner, but at least you had something to fill your tummy.
You're at work right now? or working from home?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> See now Franc, that ticks me off.
> I'd forgotten all about the Girl Scout cookie sales this year.
> Do-Si-Dos are my favourite.
> My niece used to be in the scouts, and I'd buy them from her each year.
> 
> Sorry you had a sucky dinner, but at least you had something to fill your tummy.
> You're at work right now? or working from home?


 
Our plant is running at two 10 hour shifts.  I am the owner so I only get to work 16 of them.
We have two brand new products that launched in the same month.  One is a new "invention" of sorts.  We have a machine doing something for which is was not designed, so I have to babysit the operation.

One of the BENIES of being a small business owner.

Last month we had no work whatsoever. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Our plant is running at two 10 hour shifts.  I am the owner so I only get to work 16 of them.
> *We have two brand new products that launched in the same month.  One is a new "invention" of sorts.  We have a machine doing something for which is was not designed, so I have to babysit the operation.
> *
> One of the BENIES of being a small business owner.
> 
> Last month we had no work whatsoever. Be careful what you wish for.


So you basically do what my BIL does.
He's a foreman at a large food production plant here.
They recently introduced a new packing machine for getting out mashed potatoes that end up going to Yoder's (local) and Bob Evans.
It all used to be done by hand on a line of employees.. now it's up to the machine to do it.
Progress?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> So you basically do what my BIL does.
> He's a foreman at a large food production plant here.
> They recently introduced a new packing machine for getting out mashed potatoes that end up going to Yoder's (local) and Bob Evans.
> It all used to be done by hand on a line of employees.. now it's up to the machine to do it.
> Progress?


 
Actually, yes. 
My new product is a sample pouch that promotes a new product hanging from a bottle neck.

Not just for food, we are introducing a new product from Clorox. We also do Gummie bear vitamins. And we package lables for the cooked whole chickens at Walmarts.

Ever eat LandOFrost lunch meats? We do the coupons and contest pieces you find inside their products.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Actually, yes.
> *My new product is a sample pouch that promotes a new product hanging from a bottle neck.
> *
> we are introducing a new product from Clorox.
> 
> Ever eat LandOFrost lunch meats? We do the coupons and contest pieces you find inside their products.



*What is it, or can't you say?*

Now you've got me even more curious! 

No, I don't buy that product, but have seen them in the store here for sure.
Last time I bought anything from that section, it was the Oscar Mayer carving board variety because it looks and tastes like fresh prepared meat, and not a thin slice of something to simply plop between 2 slices of bread.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> *What is it, or can't you say?*
> 
> Now you've got me even more curious!
> 
> No, I don't buy that product, but have seen them in the store here for sure.
> Last time I bought anything from that section, it was the Oscar Mayer carving board variety because it looks and tastes like fresh prepared meat, and not a thin slice of something to simply plop between 2 slices of bread.


 
The product is a powdered drain cleaner freshener that will be hanging from Clorox Tile Cleaner spray bottles in Target stores.
That's the launch product.  

This new Bottle hanger pouch will be used everywhere,,,,,I hope,,,to introduce new products on old standbys.

Flavoured crystals on bottlled water.
Or
Pizza Hut coupons on your door knobs.

Stay tuned


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang it! All this talk about luncheon meats and gummie bears has made me hungry. Might have to raid the fridge now.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Flavoured crystals on bottlled water.
> Or
> Pizza Hut coupons on your door knobs.
> 
> Stay tuned


Good luck Franc.
Honestly, I don't get this whole flavoured water thing or the little packs to add to.
We used to call that Kool-Aid.

Water is as plentiful as air, so I don't understand bottling it, or coming up with something catchy to make it more appealing.
Pizza Hut coupons come in the Sunday edition of the Lima News, so do those for Captain D's.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mini wagon wheel pasta topped with tomato sauce and fresh grated romano & parmesan cheeses. Mixed salad (red & green butter lettuce, red & green shredded cabbage, grated carrot, black olives, vine tomato and sliced mushroom caps) dressed with Good Seasons Basil dressing (dressing packet, EVOO, flax seed oil, canola oil, apple cider vinegar, and red wine vinegar), sliced almonds, McCormick Perfect Pinch and toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Good luck Franc.
> Honestly, I don't get this whole flavoured water thing or the little packs to add to.
> We used to call that Kool-Aid.
> 
> Water is as plentiful as air, so I don't understand bottling it, or coming up with something catchy to make it more appealing.
> Pizza Hut coupons come in the Sunday edition of the Lima News, so do those for Captain D's.


 
It's called "MARKETING" pg. 

It's what I do.

Sorry.

As for the bottled water thingy, we actually produced a product called "Blinky Blinker Fluid"

Made in Blinkerville USA.

www.blinkerville.com


----------



## muleman RIP

Did a few of our boneless NY strip steaks on the grill. They were great but too rare for my liking. Seared nice on the outside and definitely red pink inside. Most rare meat I have eaten by choice in many years. Then again lots of folks like their meat like that.


----------



## JEV

A little comfort food. Angus chuck roast from Sam's Club, pan gravy, smashed taters, roasted carrots, broccoli and a "kitchen sink salad" (not shown). Brownies for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Some junk from the kitchen at work.
Looked like beef and noodles and broccoli- 2 or 3 bites.
Sent it back and had a couple of hard shell tacos from Taco Hell.
Thanks Linette! lol


----------



## luvs

ugh. ill again. pop, frozen jell-o, maybe pedialyte pops. blake just mentioned food &


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished it.
Seafood sub, not bad for fake crab and lobster lol
Got a large Fuze tea too.


----------



## luvs

stomach meds made things better. sweet! i get to have dinner now. blake made ravioli. if there's any others, i'll make some. if not, chix, 'lil  tomato/carrot farfalle w/ chix & veggies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Glad you're feeling better, Aubrey.
Tell Blake nice ravs!


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. just needed to, well, u know & take some meds & the 'ol tum-tum was better. blake says, 'thanx!' (yum, garlic~)


----------



## pirate_girl

and butter too?
Sometimes pasta is delish with nothing but butter and garlic.
Spaghett! being a fav.. who needs red sauce all the time?


----------



## luvs

he said it was olive oil.

i make pasta like that, too, or the olive oil/garlic. maybe a grate of parm reggiano. ummmm.

know, a fave is to take the stuff from the antipasto bar, various olives, sun-dried tomatoes, feta or bleu, some of the oil- combine that w/ angelhair & at.


----------



## luvs

later, antipasto over pasta. (lollie, thanx for getting me hungry fer that, as i got groceries earlier.) da man's having baked macaroni & cheese. got a container of granny smith slices & a bag of those cuties (the 'lil clementine-esque ones) for dessert.


----------



## lilbopeep

Fried Flounder, steamed fresh baby spinach, mashed potatoes (with butter, chives and buttermilk).


----------



## muleman RIP

Had my fish for lunch today. Then grilled 2 rib eyes and made some Bush's beans and home made macaroni salad for supper.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Fried Flounder, steamed fresh baby spinach, mashed potatoes (with butter, chives and buttermilk).




Dear God almighty!! 
I had fish too Peeps, but it came from the Knights of Columbus lol


----------



## luvs

yum, fish! can't make it too often. blake's allergic to seafood. very pretty plate, lollie.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> yum, fish! can't make it too often. blake's allergic to seafood. very pretty plate, lollie.


Sorry to hear the man is allergic to fish..
Pssssssst! that is Peeper's plate


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Dear God almighty!!
> I had fish too Peeps, but it came from the Knights of Columbus lol


 Thank you Lollie. 
I didn't eat  much because my stomach is acting up again.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.
> I didn't eat  much because my stomach is acting up again.


Sorry to hear that darling... mine still acts up depending on what I eat.


----------



## luvs

oops, i mean very pretty plate, peepz.
i wasn't hungry earlier. just woke to music thumping & a ravenous me @ 2:30 in the morning.
dinner changed to antipasto, cheese, fruit, & my beloved dietz & watson london broil. was $7/lb. cheaper than usual! shoulda bought a few pounds & frozen it.....


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you luvs.

Very nice assortment you had as a late snack/meal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sadly it won't be corned beef and cabbage lol
Nahh, I have to work today.. so who knows?
Maybe I'll stop at the store deli on my way in and pick up something.
Sick of fast food, sick of the same old stuff they serve at work.


----------



## luvs

lollie, i sat hit the deli!

 peepz. 

i'm pretty sure they have corned beef/cabbage @ the bar tonite. i better get there soon or there won't be any. if not, i just re-stocked the fridge yesterday.


----------



## luvs

so, no corned beef. 
therefore, as soon as blake is thru washing my dishes, i'm making breaded/fried buffalo chix tender sammiches & dip if he's hungry for dip. salads/dressing & then for me, fruit 4 dessert.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> so, no corned beef.
> therefore, as soon as blake is thru washing my dishes, i'm making breaded/fried buffalo chix tender sammiches & dip if he's hungry for dip. salads/dressing & then for me, fruit 4 dessert.


 
yum! later for the salad & fruit. i'm stuffed! his, & mine. i must know why there's a Christmas bulb box between my furniture in march- kitty!


----------



## Ironman

Grilled out on the rear patio tonight. Swiss cheeseburger on the grill with hint of lime Tostitos & salsa and potato salad.  Dogs had Purina little bites with a hint of flax seed oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

I fed the hungry masses on the west wing today!
Myself, the other nurse and 6 aides.
Stopped at the store and got a whole rotisserie chicken, 2 lbs of cold pasta salad.. a bag of Lay's Original, some sliced corned beef and swiss,some marble rye bread and horseradish mustard and a 12 pack of RC Cola. LOL

The chicken was picked down to the bone. Nothing was left of it at all.

Gave the remaining food to the environmental service guys and the night laundry gal.

Nice chickie sannies there Aubrey!

Ironman.. you like your burgers just like I like mine. Looks like you had a great day there.
I love those hint of lime Tostitos too.


----------



## 300 H and H

A day late but a half a corned beef brisket and cabbage tonight.....

Kirk out


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. buying dinner for all was kind of you!

ironman, burger looks good.

thawing turkey burger here. probably a spicy breadless burger w/ spicy mayo & at. dunno yet tho.
i know i hafta work on that dietz & watson london broil ($5, not $7 less/lb. like i put.) so may have a 'lil early dinner of that & some other fridge snacks.


----------



## lilbopeep

Italian sweet sausage (large crumbles browned out of the casing), multi colored bell peppers (yellow, orange, red and green), onions, fresh garlic and canned whole peeled tomatoes and seasoning) served with ciabatta rolls. And a mixed salad (red & green butter lettuce, spring mix wild baby field greens, shredded red & green cabbage, grated carrot, sliced mushroom cap, alfalfa sprouts, vine tomato, roasted sliced almonds, McCormick Perfect Pinch and black olives) dressed with Good Seasons Basil vinaigrette.


----------



## 300 H and H

lilbopeep,

WOW that looks good. And it contains some very important ingrediants as well. IF you eat this well all the time you will live well and long...Add about a 10 oz sirloin and it's perect for me....

You should consider the food channel, as a carreer choice!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## lilbopeep

300 H and H said:


> lilbopeep,
> 
> WOW that looks good. And it contains some very important ingrediants as well. IF you eat this well all the time you will live well and long...Add about a 10 oz sirloin and it's perect for me....
> 
> You should consider the food channel, as a carreer choice!
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Thank you Kirk. BTW the dressing was made using grape seed oil, flax seed oil and EVOO combo for the oils. I wish I had a nice medium NY strip steak. I try to eat this way often.

Food channel as a career?


----------



## JEV

Changed the pasta to penne so Alexa could use her little fork and fingers to pick it up.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Italian sweet sausage (large crumbles browned out of the casing), multi colored bell peppers (yellow, orange, red and green), onions, fresh garlic and canned whole peeled tomatoes and seasoning) served with ciabatta rolls. And a mixed salad (red & green butter lettuce, spring mix wild baby field greens, shredded red & green cabbage, grated carrot, sliced mushroom cap, alfalfa sprouts, vine tomato, roasted sliced almonds, McCormick Perfect Pinch and black olives) dressed with Good Seasons Basil vinaigrette.







JEV said:


> Changed the pasta to penne so Alexa could use her little fork and fingers to pick it up.




Mmmmmmmm Joe.
That Alexa is too precious!


----------



## muleman RIP

I grilled smoked pork chops and made candied yams topped with maple sugar and buttered noodles with Mrs. dash sprinkled on top. When I fire up the grill it is instant audience watching me cook. Brought the patio set out of the barn and ate on the porch tonight. Got to watch lightning off to the north of us as the sun was setting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jacket potato, stuffed with baked beans and topped with cheese, small salad of romaine with sliced cuke and tomato, Henri's sweet and tangy dressing.


----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> I grilled smoked pork chops and made candied yams topped with maple sugar and buttered noodles with Mrs. dash sprinkled on top. When I fire up the grill it is instant audience watching me cook. Brought the patio set out of the barn and ate on the porch tonight. Got to watch lightning off to the north of us as the sun was setting.


 These are moments we never forget.  Thanks for sharing, Muleman.


----------



## pirate_girl

There is a spaghetti supper at a church here in town, fundraiser for something.
Eat in or carry out.
Dinner is sorted!


----------



## luvs

fruit & juice & h2o. i'll be okay for day or 2, then ill again.


----------



## JEV

Had Chinese buffet for lunch. Splurged and took Mrs. JEV out for dinner to Burger King. $9.97 for both. I'm feeling pumped...


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> fruit & juice & h2o. i'll be okay for day or 2, then ill again.


 Feel better luvie!! XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## lilbopeep

Burger stroganoff (chop meat, sliced mushroom caps, seasoning, onion, cream of mushroom soup, beef bouillon, milk, burgundy wine, water, peas, pearl onions and sour cream) served over egg noodles tossed with butter and parsley. Serve with a mixed salad (red & green butter lettuce, spring mix wild baby field greens, shredded red & green cabbage, grated carrot, sliced mushroom cap, alfalfa sprouts, vine tomato, roasted sliced almonds, McCormick Perfect Pinch and black olives) dressed with Good Seasons Basil vinaigrette.


----------



## pirate_girl

Was a lot of sketti for just me, but I ate it all, the salad too.
Right outta the foam containers (with a silver fork and cloth napkin) go figure! 
$8!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Was a lot of sketti for just me, but I ate it all, the salad too.
> Right outta the foam containers (with a silver fork and cloth napkin) go figure!
> $8!
> 
> View attachment 60444
> 
> View attachment 60445


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That looks good!! YUM I like meat sauce.


----------



## muleman RIP

Since I seem to do all the cooking lately I made smoked home made sausage with last night leftovers and will have peaches for desert in a little while. Got a big tomato and a fresh head of lettuce for taco salad tomorrow while shopping today. The old woman who makes me pies needed pie crust mix and jelly beans so I made the trip and got steer feed on my way back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Your dinner looks FAB as always Peepers!
Don't think anyone makes a salad like you do, dear.
Always mouth watering


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Your dinner looks FAB as always Peepers!
> Don't think anyone makes a salad like you do, dear.
> Always mouth watering


 Thank you Lollie. I like a lot of stuf in my salad. LOL


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Feel better luvie!! XOXOXOXOXOX


 
thanx, peepz! how's your stomach~

i only woke from soaked jammies/shivering, to bundle myself, tend to my kitties, visit w/ my nurse, see why my phones were incessantly ringing, get online 4 a few, & pull my hair in a swoop. in that time, i drank almost an entire bottle of juice, 2 juice boxes, & countless half-glasses of h2o. i zonked 'bout 1:30 last nite & minus the interruptions, snoozed til 'bout 10:30 tonite. & i'm ready 4 snooze soon again. tried a can of pop; thst wasn't pretty.


----------



## luvs

oh, thank goodness, i woke & made myself have granny smith slices, a cutie clementine-type of citrus, & some deli london broil. i was dreaming of ensure, was gonna drink 1, & my stomach would hear nothing of it. i've dreamt the most bizarre stuff- 1 'bout being on here. 
one of lollie lecturing me on drinking so much stuff thru the day/nite. many others.


----------



## lilbopeep

Baked pasta with meat (wagon wheels, ground beef, crumbled sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, egg, mushrooms, fresh grated romano and parmesan, parsley, seasoning) and mixed salad.


----------



## JEV

Mrs. JEV (aka Linda) surprised me with grilled chicken kebobs, baked potato and steamed broccoli. Hot fudge sundaes for dessert.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Mrs. JEV (aka Linda) surprised me with grilled chicken kebobs, baked potato and steamed broccoli. Hot fudge sundaes for dessert.


  YUM!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Peeps, always loved your wagon wheel pasta.. and there you go again with THE SALAD! 

Joe..that's fabulous!

I brown bagged it today. 2 hard boiled eggs, a peach yogurt, a sleeve of Keebler Toasteds Savory Onion crackers, some slices of sharp cheddar, 2 dill pickles and a nanner. LOL

Took along my *Jane's Krazy Mixed -Up salt*, as the facility has removed all salt, and replaced it with Nu-Salt packets and Mrs. Dash, exclusively.
Not really a big user of salt, but when it comes to boiled eggs, well.. that's another story. 

Okay, I needed a pic of something.. here *it* is..


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Peeps, always loved your wagon wheel pasta.. and there you go again with THE SALAD!
> 
> Joe..that's fabulous!
> 
> I brown bagged it today. 2 hard boiled eggs, a peach yogurt, a sleeve of Keebler Toasteds Savory Onion crackers, some slices of sharp cheddar, 2 dill pickles and a nanner. LOL
> 
> Took along my *Jane's Krazy Mixed -Up salt*, as the facility has removed all salt, and replaced it with Nu-Salt packets and Mrs. Dash, exclusively.
> Not really a big user of salt, but when it comes to boiled eggs, well.. that's another story.
> 
> Okay, I needed a pic of something.. here *it* is..
> 
> View attachment 60496


Thank you Lollie. I have been on a salad kick for about a week. And loving it!! LOL I really like cabbages and alfalfa sprouts in my salad. But the poopy heads complain so I just shredded the cabbage and carrot into a produce bag and have my little box of sprouts and am happy. 

Never tried that salt. What all is in there?


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Never tried that salt. What all is in there?



Salt, herbs and spices,dehydrated onion and garlic.

Sodium per serving is 220 mg- per 1/4 tsp.
I use less than that.. just enough to taste it is good enough for me.
This 4 oz container will probably sit in my cupboard til next year.


----------



## JEV

Funny you mention salt. When I saw the doc last time, she said my salt level was down, and asked what was different in my diet. I said "Just the water pill you put me on." She then cut the dosage in half to 12.5 mg. I told her I wasn't a big salt user, didn't eat much processed food and only put the pepper mill on the table at dinner time, yet she had to prescribe the higher dose. I guess they don't need to listen to the patient, or maybe don't believe us.

We love Mrs. Dash. She's been in our kitchen for a long time.


----------



## Ironman

*Brats*

Johnsonville brats on the grill with some Pringles. Actually, almost the whole dam can of pringles. Them some good chips! I had my assistants helping me on the patio. 
 .


----------



## Catavenger

I love those brats but have leftover fish n chips if I don't fall asleep before I can eat


----------



## pirate_girl

Your doggies are precious Ironman 
Yep, I like Johnsonville brats too, AND Pringles (what flavour?)
I like the salt and vinegar, and the original.

Got me some shrimp fried rice from Jing Fong today.
It's good even when it's eaten cold from the take out container.


----------



## JEV

Had a comfort meal of roasted chicken and the trimmings.


----------



## lilbopeep

Joe fantastic dinner!!


----------



## squerly

Doesn't matter what the hell gets delivered, it's not going to look anything like what you guys are eating...


----------



## pirate_girl

Veggie lasagna, spinach/grape tomato salad... with hickory bacon and onion dressing.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Your doggies are precious Ironman
> Yep, I like Johnsonville brats too, AND Pringles (what flavour?)
> I like the salt and vinegar, and the original.


Thanks! I was babysitting the black one, that's Mae Mae. She is a great little girl.

I had the regular pringles. I see there are like 50 different kinds now. I get a craving for the salt and vinegar kind every so often. 
Johnsonville brats on the grill for us tonight after I gave them a boiling beer bath.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Thanks! I was babysitting the black one, that's Mae Mae. She is a great little girl.
> 
> I had the regular pringles. I see there are like 50 different kinds now. I get a craving for the salt and vinegar kind every so often.
> Johnsonville brats on the grill for us tonight after I gave them a boiling beer bath.


Sounds good!
Myself, my eldest son and his new gal went to Godfather's pizza LOL for dinner, then they wanted to go looking around at patio and lawn furniture.
I was going to make a patty melt and fries, but got the invite at the last minute.

I tried the loaded baked potato Pringles and didn't care much for them.
Ever had the curry flavoured ones?


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds good!
> Myself, my eldest son and his new gal went to Godfather's pizza LOL for dinner, then they wanted to go looking around at patio and lawn furniture.
> I was going to make a patty melt and fries, but got the invite at the last minute.
> 
> I tried the loaded baked potato Pringles and didn't care much for them.
> Ever had the curry flavoured ones?


Curry? Oh, that sounds good. I'd try that for sure.

Wish we still had a Godfathers here... that was good pizza.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Curry? Oh, that sounds good. I'd try that for sure.
> 
> Wish we still had a Godfathers here... that was good pizza.



Don't think they're available on this side of the pond yet lol
It is good pizza, but all I could think about was Herman Cain with every bite.


----------



## FrancSevin

Sunday I smoked a pork loin and a beef bottom round.

The Pork and the Beef were from the freezer and had met their useful shelf life. The beef was so old it was only $2.99 per Lb.

OMG!

Anyway, 12 hours in the smoker and both came out well. We had the pork yesterday with new red potatoes and onions, French cut green beans with almonds, basil, butter and maple suryp. (Something I recommend anyone should try)

Today we had the beef, warmed of course, with mashed taters and steamed broccoli flowerets.

I love my smoker.


----------



## lilbopeep

I LOVE original Pringles. Not that trilled with the other flavors. BUT I DO like Wise salt and vinegar chips with a shot of hot sauce. LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

Wish I had a smoker.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I LOVE original Pringles. Not that trilled with the other flavors. BUT I DO like Wise salt and vinegar chips with a shot of hot sauce. LOL


Do you do the duck bill thing too? .. or cram a stack in your mouth and enjoy the way it feels crunching down on them?
^guilty of both.. lol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Do you do the duck bill thing too? .. or cram a stack in your mouth and enjoy the way it feels crunching down on them?
> ^guilty of both.. lol


 Nope I like to savor them one at a time.


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan fried cube steak, mashed potatoes and mixed salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

OMG Peeps, that's beautiful!

I had a big hearty bowl of split pea and ham soup, and this _tiny_ piece of carrot cake.. (where's that pig smiley?)


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> OMG Peeps, that's beautiful!
> 
> I had a big hearty bowl of split pea and ham soup, and this _tiny_ piece of carrot cake.. (where's that pig smiley?)
> 
> View attachment 60625


 Thank you Lollie. Now I want carrot cake. YUM


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. Now I want carrot cake. YUM


My supermarket, Chief.. has taken to cutting up their cakes into individual slices for $1.99.
They have them now on a table back in the bakery section.
Think it must be the cakes that haven't sold (pre-made birthday cakes or any cake).
Almost bought a piece of white with white frosting, 'cause that's my favourite cake ever.. next to lemon, but they don't have lemon cake lol


----------



## JEV

I made a couple of my fishcakes and some homemade tar-tar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmhmm Joe.
Went to Subway and got the foot long tuna today (with American, lettuce, pickles, onions and black pepper).. and a large iced tea.


----------



## lilbopeep

Meatloaf, spinach, mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## JEV

Well, DS and DD wanted to do the cooking, so I was just a "consultant" to the  kitchen crew. IMHO, he and his sister did a darn good job with the  chicken cacciatore over brown rice. The hit was watching the  granddaughter chow down on grandpa's baguettes.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Meatloaf, spinach, mashed potatoes and gravy







JEV said:


> Well, DS and DD wanted to do the cooking, so I was just a "consultant" to the  kitchen crew. IMHO, he and his sister did a darn good job with the  chicken cacciatore over brown rice. The hit was watching the  granddaughter chow down on grandpa's baguettes.


That little sweetie is so precious eating Grandpa's bread!
Nice dinner too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner:
I ate an entire bag of Jack Link's teriyaki beef jerky, some Welch's grape juice, and some cottage cheese, over the course of the day... and water.. lots of water.
Hopefully tomorrow and Tuesday I can cook something in my own kitch, and not do the eat on the fly thing.


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie.

I hope you can eat some good home cooked food tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.
> 
> I hope you can eat some good home cooked food tomorrow.



How about this? 

Patty melt with provolone, caramelized onions, my spicy mayo sauce, fries and _little trees_, as my Kasey-bug calls them.
I'm stuffed darlin'!


----------



## lilbopeep

Soft boiled eggs, Taylor ham, bacon and toasted seeded bakery rye.


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwww Peeps!
That looks good!
I LOVE your little peep with the egg shell hat!!
Reps for that one girlie!

I had a chicken casserole thing at work with carrots on the side.
It was okay.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked haddock loin with baked sweet potatoes. The boiled noodles were a scorched mess from inattention while I was feeding the cows.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Awwwwww Peeps!
> That looks good!
> I LOVE your little peep with the egg shell hat!!
> Reps for that one girlie!
> 
> I had a chicken casserole thing at work with carrots on the side.
> It was okay.


 Thank you Lollie. I haven't had them in awhile and with the holiday here I was missing mom so I made eggs with the tops cut off. LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> How about this?
> 
> Patty melt with provolone, caramelized onions, my spicy mayo sauce, fries and _little trees_, as my Kasey-bug calls them.
> I'm stuffed darlin'!
> 
> 
> View attachment 60696
> 
> View attachment 60697


Somehow I missed this post. YUMMY ooey gooey cheese  I want a plate.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks!
Man, now I'm hungry looking at your pic again! lol
By the way, I don't think I've ever had Taylor ham.
Sure looks good though.


----------



## luvs

pix of few of the week's dinners: the macaroni & cheese was too mild, 'cept the tomato basil soup was perfection. they put just enough cheese & suble spice in. i saw no point in the orange curl on the marinara, tho the caramel apple bread pudding was scrumptious. the 'cassoulet' (it was baked beef stew, & again, why the orange~.....was knee-weakingly rich & the beef so tender, & the puff pastry made the dish, & the broccoli slaw was well-made. the cheesecake wasn't dense enough for me, & w/ all desserts they served, they put the presentation side facing away from u. the herbed chix was okay; potatoes/veggies yummy. the wild mushroom bisque was made into mincemeat w/ an immersion blender. the turkey meatloaf looks overcooked- nope. there was a taco-like seasoning sans the salt & bbq sauce on it. the penne w/ chix/pesto was good. the roasted beet salad was delish w/ dried cranberry/blue.


----------



## lilbopeep

Welcome back luvie. What hospital were you in? The ones around have never served any food that looks that good. LOL

Glad you're back I have missed you.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Welcome back luvie. What hospital were you in? The ones around have never served any food that looks that good. LOL
> 
> Glad you're back I have missed you.


 
thanks, peepsie; missed uuuu, too. i sure was missing my 'puter. made it 17 days sans one.
it was one of the upmc hospitals; they implemented a new program where you call anytime you'd like & they bring food to you. they're tweaking it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well hello there Aubrey.
I called you a while back and left you a message of concern.
Did you get it?
It was your cell phone, not the other one.


----------



## luvs

hi, lollie! no, i think i checked 'em all. i got the cell to me the end of the 1st week this time. i'll listen 2 the saved msgs. again, tho.


----------



## pirate_girl

I called you on the 28th of March and left quite the rambling message sweetie.
Right now I am tickled to see you posting again.
I love you Aubreylee, my little chickadee.


----------



## luvs

so glad to be online again. your 'lil chickadee luvs u, too, lollie. the # u dialed- was it the # that begins w/ a 7 or the #4~ (the cell is the '7' one.)


----------



## pirate_girl

The 412, not the 724.
Shit, I just checked your numbers and details saved.
Guess I should have dialed 7.


----------



## muleman RIP

My sympathy level has gone way down when I see how good you were eating. That looks better than the stuff I have been making and eating the last few weeks.


----------



## luvs

i'll listen to the landline ones tomorrow. usually i unplug it.

i'm trying to stay awake for the golden girls. dinner was easy-peasy & kept me from missing my show. angelhair/3-cheese bottled sauce. we were pretty hungry.

sorry bout that, mule,


----------



## muleman RIP

My dinner tonight was a real quick chunk of roast from the slow cooker along with some tomatoe and a couple little whole onions. Grabbed that and wolfed it down and hit the road to Rochester.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i'll listen to the landline ones tomorrow. usually i unplug it.
> 
> i'm trying to stay awake for the golden girls. dinner was easy-peasy & kept me from missing my show. angelhair/3-cheese bottled sauce. we were pretty hungry.


Okay darlin'..
Hope you make it for the Golden Girls.
Dinnah looks splendid!
Enjoy.
I took a run over to Jing Fong for beef lo mein.
They have chop sticks now with take out .. had a sloppy chin as I enjoyed digging in.
Coulda used a utensil from the kitch, but said _fork_ it.


----------



## pirate_girl

As keeping with tradition during the lenten season, I ran downtown for a fish sandwich for lunch.
Mercy!
Can't believe I ate the whole thing LOL
I won't be having dinner this evening.. if I do eat anything else it'll be fruit or something small at work.


----------



## luvs

that's dinner here, too. got the msg. you.d left on the landline, lollie. i needed to erase most of 97 others & save a few to hear it

i'm hungry for lunch now. maybe a salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well good! So happy you finally heard it lol


----------



## luvs

glad i got it. thanx for calling.


----------



## lilbopeep

Lunch will be McD fish filet sandwich BOGO and fries.


----------



## lilbopeep

Fried cod, stuffed artichoke, Caeser salad with homemade dressing and warm crusty bread


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy Toledo, Peeps!
That's the bomb!
What did you use to stuff the 'chokes?


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Holy Toledo, Peeps!
> That's the bomb!
> What did you use to stuff the 'chokes?


Thanks Lollie.

Slivered fresh garlic and mozzarella in the leaves. 
Then highly seasoned bread crumbs with fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses added to the crumbs. Then sprinkled over the top of the opened leaves.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well it's spectacular!
Can't say I've ever prepared one at all.. but have eaten them before.
Beautiful hun.
That whole dinner is just perfect. 

Oh, I bought a bag of white cheddar popcorn at Chief on my way to work, then grabbed a banana off the patient snack cart this evening. 
That lunch stayed with me most of the day, and besides.. today is a day of fast.
That was dinner.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Well it's spectacular!
> Can't say I've ever prepared one at all.. but have eaten them before.
> Beautiful hun.
> That whole dinner is just perfect.
> 
> Oh, I bought a bag of white cheddar popcorn at Chief on my way to work, then grabbed a banana off the patient snack cart this evening.
> That lunch stayed with me most of the day, and besides.. today is a day of fast.
> That was dinner.


 I wish I had some of that popcorn. YUM

I stuffed myself with salad YUM but all the garlic between the salad and choke is talking back! LOL  Need to grab a tums. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Go French kiss the hubby first..
Then say Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby...
Then take the tums lolol


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Go French kiss the hubby first..
> Then say Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby...
> Then take the tums lolol


 Hes at work.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Hes at work.


'Kay then, don't brush or gargle tonight, then do the above when he gets home!
Wait.. you need the tums now.. I'd take them.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> 'Kay then, don't brush or gargle tonight, then do the above when he gets home!
> Wait.. you need the tums now.. I'd take them.


----------



## pirate_girl

hehehe


----------



## luvs

pretty meal, peep. i'm just putting olive oil, parm reggiano if i can find it in the freezer, broccoli & seasalt, pepper, & garlic on some angelhair. fish isn't thawed yet. i can't wait to get to market district tomorrow w/ my buddy. then snooze. ahhhh.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> pretty meal, peep. i'm just putting olive oil, parm reggiano if i can find it in the freezer, broccoli & seasalt, pepper, & garlic on some angelhair. fish isn't thawed yet. i can't wait to get to market district tomorrow w/ my buddy. then snooze. ahhhh.


Thank you sweets. Your dinner sounds yummy!! I LOVE Broccoli Aglio Olio!


----------



## lilbopeep

BTW I got a call back to the job yesterday (starting on monday) and I also have an interview for another job (right around the corner from that one) for tuesday.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> BTW I got a call back to the job yesterday (starting on monday) and I also have an interview for another job (right around the corner from that one) for tuesday.


You go girl.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> You go girl.


 Thank you If I stay with the original job I will be cooking only on the weekends again.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you If I stay with the original job I will be cooking only on the weekends again.


I know.
If that's what it takes for you to feel good about yourself- being out and about working, Peeps.. then it's a good thing.

I know how much you love to cook and share your meal creations on the cooking forums- but think of it this way--
You'll cook when you can for your family.
Your daughter can do it otherwise.
You'll be contributing to the family pot via the income.

You'll cook and share what you have made on the weekends you have off... and we all love to see what you make for dinner, sweetie.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I know.
> If that's what it takes for you to feel good about yourself- being out and about working, Peeps.. then it's a good thing.
> 
> I know how much you love to cook and share your meal creations on the cooking forums- but think of it this way--
> You'll cook when you can for your family.
> Your daughter can do it otherwise.
> You'll be contributing to the family pot via the income.
> 
> You'll cook and share what you have made on the weekends you have off... and we all love to see what you make for dinner, sweetie.


 Thank you for the kind words Lollie. BUT I'm not sure I can survive her cooking for long! LOL J/K but she *doesn't* love cooking and I don't know how long I can deal with tacos, pasta and burgers before I will go batty!


----------



## lilbopeep

Gotta try to sleep. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you for the kind words Lollie. BUT I'm not sure I can survive her cooking for long! LOL J/K but she *doesn't* love cooking and I don't know how long I can deal with tacos, pasta and burgers before I will go batty!


She'll pick up your kitchen skills over time.
Eat what she prepares and call it dinner.
Do what you have to do.
Seems to me a job is more important to you now anyway.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## JEV

Just after 10 a.m and the Easter bread baking is completed. I made old  fashion white bread, honey whole wheat, sourdough cinnamon no-knead, sandwich thins, Italian bread  and cinnamon swirl  that I made and froze earlier in the week. I have an extra stove/oven in the basement, so it cuts my baking time in half. Hope everyone is hungry.


----------



## luvs

praying 1 of the jobs works for you, peepz~

joe, that 2nd loaf of bread looks perfect.

i'll decide on dinner this afternoon when i go shopping. shall def at least cook/freeze the now-thawed cod from yesterday. checking the seafood dept...... blake is not going to be joining me for dinner after he called my snoozing self @ 3:30am giving me an ingredient list after 'letting it slip' how excellent the tacos i make to his roomie were. he informed me of the sharpnees of the cheese & that i'd be using chix. then he called again after 4. i let him have it. i budget my food money so i can have anything i want, not to cook for him & his drunken roomie. rant over now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight- pasta and garlic bread


----------



## luvs

so glad i went grocery shopping. they have sof-shell crabs that they just flew in from the chesapeake bay. i picked two good, fat ones. mmmmm, cannot wait to fry those beauts tonite. uncertain how i'll serve them yet.


----------



## luvs

dinner. i made the crab & fries, blake made a buffalo chix sammich. i have 1 of the crabs remaning in the fridge, cooked & waiting for a few slices of bread to make a sammich in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chix alfredo, sans the garlic bread..
Was too busy cooking and being amused by those next door to bother with bread.
Ate a plate, wrapped the remains in cling film and in the fridge it went.
The weenie got her share too.
Then we napped for a while.


----------



## lilbopeep

Easter Meat pie was breakfast













Cheesecake (will be topped with cherries when served) will be dessert


----------



## luvs

early dinner of ham, the usual sides. my Mom made her potato salad- that's my fave.


----------



## pirate_girl

That meat pie is knock out, Peeps!
.. and your cheesecake, a work of art. 

Already been to church, going to Easter dinner with family around 4.


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie.

Easter Dinner was roast turkey, stuffing, mashed jacket red potatoes (with butter, sour cream and fresh chives), microwave steamed fresh asparagus (with melted butter and fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses), sautéed mushroom caps, jellied cranberry sauce and pan gravy.


----------



## luvs

this:

then my bro & sil brought the baby over along w/ scrumptious strawberry torte. there was cake & a banana pudding parfait, tho i was too full & the cake was chocolate.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks great. Had roast beef and mashed at my place tonight.


----------



## tiredretired

Had our tradition Easter baked ham dinner.  Mckenzie ham of course.


----------



## lilbopeep

Beautiful table luvie!!


----------



## pirate_girl

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Peeps and Aubs! Nice!

My niece prepared the best Easter dinner 
Ham, that wonderful hash brown casserole-glazed carrots, green beans and a big tossed salad (she put it in a punch bowl) with honey Dijon dressing.
She made a fab white coconut cake in the shape of a bunny, and a peanut butter pie too.


----------



## Catavenger

yummy TV dinner - fish the good stuff not a cheapo


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> yummy TV dinner - fish the good stuff not a cheapo


Was it Stouffer's? 
I like their fish with mac and cheese.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Peeps and Aubs! Nice!
> 
> My niece prepared the best Easter dinner
> Ham, that wonderful hash brown casserole-glazed carrots, green beans and a big tossed salad (she put it in a punch bowl) with honey Dijon dressing.
> She made a fab white coconut cake in the shape of a bunny, and a peanut butter pie too.


 Thank you Lollie.

Sounds like you had a wonderful dinner.


----------



## luvs

thanx, yinz guys. 

lollie, can u send me a piece of the wabbit cake, please. i have a weakness for coconut cake.

i think dinner tonite is gonna be rushed extra crab & the macaroni & cheese i tried to teach my stepsista to make to minimal avail- she wouldn't take much in the way of suggestion (i'll doctor it.) no time to cook- i'm babysitting raynin for the next 2 days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to the store later to look at the salmon and see what their steaks look like. 
Haven't made either in a while.
So that, and a baked tater n salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy crap, the price of a good steak is insane, so was the salmon.
So......... trippy to the chicken joint for the 5 dollah special! lol

Jumbo wings (6)- mashed and gravy (wish they had chicken gravy grrrrrr) and a biscuit.


----------



## luvs

it looks good, anyhow~

so raynin let me eat extra Easter macaroni & cheese & some peas & a glass of milk & only tried to take it 5 or 6 times. loaded the macaroni w/ x-tra cheddar & cream, ummmm. if i have room for dinner, that's a half of a half the half of the steak my bro made yesterday that i have yet & a glazed krispy kreme.


----------



## Ironman

I thought I would try something different tonight... Johnsonville brats on my brand spankin new Weber Genesis S-310 stainless steel natural gas grill! 

My dog decided he hates having his picture taken I guess.


----------



## luvs

my brother made one of those bertelli (sp) frozen meals& offered to split a steak & smashed potatoes for me though i declined. my meal was pasta, tomatoes, & shrimp. it was okay.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lo Mein take out today from Jing Fong.

Nice Weber, Ironman!
I think the dog was more saying, c'mon Dad, get them done and share with me. 
Cute doggie, awesome grill!


----------



## luvs

just another batch of Easter macaroni & cheese that i added scads of peas to. was gonna make pierogies, 'cept remembered bro/sil used the last of the real butter on scampi & i'm def not one that ingests margarine. me & raynin shared a glazed krispy kreme & i drank a glass of cow squeezins.


----------



## tiredretired

Spaghetti and meatballs with Italian sausage, garlic bread and tossed salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tonight's dinner is still in the fridge. Snow and sleet were too much to put the new burner in the grill so the pork chops will wait till tomorrow. Nuked some pizza leftovers and may have a piece of cake in a little bit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Subway foot long and coffee.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made 4 calzones-('shroom,pepper, onion and mozz) .. one for my dinz this eve, one for tomorrow, 2 for the neighbours. 
A salad of icebeg, cherry tomatoes, diced bell pepper, craisins- sour dough toast croutons and bleu cheese dressing.

Gretch got some calzone, as this is her 9th birthday, she got a nice romp in the park too and now time for a short cuddle nap with Mommy.


----------



## luvs

i took this feta i found in the fridge packed in herbs/oil/chile flakes,s/p & put that over angelhair.


----------



## tiredretired

The ultimate in comfort food.  Home made Mac & Cheese made with Vermont's own Cabot's Extra Sharp Cheddar and McKenzie natural casing all beef franks.  It gets no better than this, blokes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked sweet potatoes topped with maple sugar and grilled smoked pork chops. White rice as a side. New grill burner rocks!


----------



## luvs

that sounds delicious, tired retired.
looks good, there, muley.

i made angelhair, sun-dried tomato, plain artichoke hrts., feta/herbs/oil like yesterday, a few kalamatas, garlic, green olive stuffed w/ provolone, seasalt & pepper.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> that sounds delicious, tired retired.
> looks good, there, muley.
> i made angelhair, sun-dried tomato, plain artichoke hrts., feta/herbs/oil like yesterday, a few kalamatas, garlic, green olive stuffed w/ provolone, seasalt & pepper.



Thanx Luvs!  You've had some pretty fantastic meals yourself. You look to be a good cook.  Hope you are feeling better.  



muleman said:


> Baked sweet potatoes topped with maple sugar and grilled smoked pork chops. White rice as a side. New grill burner rocks!



That better be Vermont Maple Sugar there Muley.  Nice looking chow.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is Potter county Pa. maple sugar. Which reminds me it is time to go get some maple fudge!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bar-B-Que *"Elk"* Rib eye Steaks ,sauted with mushrooms and served with a Bleu Cheese sauce . High Meadow Green salad . Free ranging "loaded" baked Potatoes with a cup of Old #7 fire chili on the side .
  Samual Smiths "Oatmeal Stout" to Drink 

   Dessert will be French Apple pie with Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream . 



   A Cognac at bedtime ! 
 Let the games begin !!!!


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> That is Potter county Pa. maple sugar.



I am so sorry to hear that.     Enjoy your fudge.


----------



## pirate_girl

Brown bag Calzone heated in the OT room microwave, then some fudge from one of my patients.. she said it came from someplace in Tennessee that's supposed to be the best place ever.
It _was _good fudge. Had 3 pieces. lol


----------



## Melensdad

Just started sautéing the thinly sliced onions and red peppers for some bratwurst that will make tonights dinner.  There is a little tip of skin from the end of my left thumb and some blood in there too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck that finger tip wont be much different from a piece of onion once it's sauteed.


----------



## JEV

Daughter and granddaughter came over for the afternoon, so I'm taking them to the Chinese joint for dinner. After working on the taxes most of the day, I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Went to my sisters house for a traditional Greek Easter celebration today. Unfortunately I did not get pics as I didn't feel comfortable snapping pics of food at someone else's house. But I really enjoyed it, We had roast lamb, spanikopita, koulourakia, Easter bread, dolmathes, salad, etc.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> We had roast lamb, spanikopita, koulourakia, Easter bread, dolmathes, salad, etc.



We are having roast lamb tomorrow with all the fixings.  Somewhere I heard a statistic that the average American eats 1 pound of lamb per year. . . in our house we are way above average when it comes to lamb consumption.  We have it, on average 2 or 3 times a month.


----------



## pirate_girl

I like Greek food, and have a friend Penny and her brothers Nick and John Pimpas, and sis Paula who are running their late Mother's restaurant here in town.

Kosta's
They have a lot of lamb items on the menu.
I've only prepared lamb a couple of times and those were chops, pan seared.


Oh, I had a Big Mac and a chocolate shake for dinner.
Unhealthy as hell, but it was good.


----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


> We are having roast lamb tomorrow with all the fixings. Somewhere I heard a statistic that the average American eats 1 pound of lamb per year. . . in our house we are way above average when it comes to lamb consumption. We have it, on average 2 or 3 times a month.


 
i get lamb lollipops @ least 2-4 times in a month. so delicious!

blake made buffalo chix sammiches- these ones were 'lil hoagies this time, & i cut/seasoned some fries, made me some really buttery carrots, & then there's my dessert for later if there's room for it. 1 or 2 of them.

no pix. my e-mail won't let me access my accounts.


----------



## luvs

pork/veggie skewers basted w/ an a-1, worcestershire & garlic & sage sauce & the same sauce put aside pre-cooking as a dipping sauce. managed 4 of 'em. was hungry! 
grapefruit for dessert.
no pix. my e-mail account was re-set & won't be normal for hours, 24 @ most.


----------



## pirate_girl

Baked lemon chicken breast, new potatoes, asparagus.
That was at work.. sometimes they serve great meals.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tonight's dinner will be some sort of pasta with the fresh batch of sauce simmering in the big 20 quart Oster slow cooker. Since i had to swap freezers it was time to use up a bunch of last years tomatoes and make a fresh batch.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's almost 2:30 and I still have no real plan for dinner.
After having a piggish breakfast this morning with friends and 3 monster sized cups of coffee, been zipping around like a maniac all day lol


----------



## muleman RIP

3 cups? You won't be able to nap this evening.


----------



## luvs

pork, (only managed half of that) w/ fork-smushed yukons, gravy, & limas. blake made himself beef/veggie skewers. they were good.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> pork/veggie skewers basted w/ an a-1, worcestershire & garlic & sage sauce & the same sauce put aside pre-cooking as a dipping sauce. managed 4 of 'em. was hungry!
> grapefruit for dessert.
> no pix. my e-mail account was re-set & won't be normal for hours, 24 @ most.


belated pix: shhhh- the cookie was before dinner. i froze 'em. yum & 'at.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohh Aubrey!!
That pork with the limas looks great!
I never did make an actual dinner.. just picked around on popcorn and fruit.


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie~ sure stuffed me!

hope ur brekkie was good.  i'm the same way if i dine early. pick @ food the rest of the day as an entire meal is just toooo much.


----------



## empty little borderline

think i'm going to have chicken curry with narn bread

mmm


----------



## luvs

bbq pulled beef sammiches. sides unknown.
sweet baby ray's as the sauce as i'm too lazy to cook my own tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> bbq pulled beef sammiches. sides unknown.
> sweet baby ray's as the sauce as i'm too lazy to cook my own tonite.


At first I was planning grilled cheese and tomato soup, then it was hmmmmm maybe I'll go to the store and find a good cut of steak that won't have a freaking outrageous price (ha!).. right now your pulled beef sounds good, course I prefer pork, so maybe that.. and sweet potato fries and salad.
Quite frankly, I don't feel like cooking a damned thing today


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> bbq pulled beef sammiches. sides unknown.
> sweet baby ray's as the sauce as i'm too lazy to cook my own tonite.



We love Sweet Baby Ray's sauce!!   Had it last night on boneless spare ribs done on the Weber.  Fantastic.   Cole Slaw is a great side with BBQ pork IMHO.    As you can tell from my avatar, I love to eat!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Have 2 ribeyes thawing for the grill with maybe some homemade mac and cheese.


----------



## lilbopeep

When I got home from work DD made me a nice juicy cheeseburger last night with pickle, ketchup and raw onion. I made a small salad with just EVOO, vinegar and spices for a side.

Tonight shes making cheese raviolis and I will probably make another little side salad to go with.

Enjoy the day/night everyone. I am off to work soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoy your day at work, Peeps (sounds good too)!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Enjoy your day at work, Peeps (sounds good too)!


 Thank you Lollie. I get talked to rudely and hung up on for a living! LOL WELL so long as I get get PAID for it thats OK! LOL


----------



## luvs

lollie, i have 4 or 5 strip steaks in the freezer. i'll send u the 2 i got last week on dry ice. i prefer pork, too, def, though blake is afraid of it after 'it made him ill'. i told him scads of people take thiers _medium-rare, _how the guidelines were changed, & how they're okay after ingesting it. he won't budge. that is a yummy dinner, btw!

tiredretired, i love sweet baby ray's. i was thinking slaw, too- i'd put it on my sammich w/ some fries (i'm a pittsburgher, so i'm used to primanti sammiches.) luv ur avatar.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie.* I get talked to rudely and hung up on for a living!* LOL WELL so long as I get get PAID for it thats OK! LOL


So do I....sometimes! 
Of course the 'talked to rudely' comes from my loveys who know not what they're saying half the time.


----------



## tiredretired

My mum, God bless her soul, used to nuke pork until it was shoe leather. She always claimed you would die if it wasn't cooked to an inch of it's life.  I love pork medium rare as well.  The only way to eat it, IMHO.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lollie, i have 4 or 5 strip steaks in the freezer. i'll send u the 2 i got last week on dry ice. i prefer pork, too, def, though blake is afraid of it after 'it made him ill'. i told him scads of people take thiers _medium-rare, _how the guidelines were changed, & how they're okay after ingesting it. he won't budge. that is a yummy dinner, btw!
> 
> tiredretired, i love sweet baby ray's. i was thinking slaw, too- i'd put it on my sammich w/ some fries (i'm a pittsburgher, so i'm used to primanti sammiches.) luv ur avatar.



It'll either be pulled pork or beef brisket from my buddy Brian at the Hickory Pit.. he has a bbq sauce they make and won't share the recipe for it! 
The sweet tater fries and salad will be my own.
Thanks for the offer to ship the strips tho!  LOL


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Have 2 ribeyes thawing for the grill with maybe some homemade mac and cheese.


 
i think u should share that macaroni, muley. 
here is my addy:
aubreylee luvs
123 luvs is hungry lane
pittsburgh, pa 12345

fer real, hope dinner is good. 

peeperz, both dinners sound lovely. u make me wanna be kinder to telemarketers.


----------



## luvs

dinner pic!~ (along w/ my 2nd luv, a glass of whole milk not in pic)


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> i think u should share that macaroni, muley.
> here is my addy:
> aubreylee luvs
> 123 luvs is hungry lane
> pittsburgh, pa 12345
> 
> fer real, hope dinner is good.
> 
> peeperz, both dinners sound lovely. u make me wanna be kinder to telemarketers.


Well with a new burner in the grill the steaks were fabulous! The mac and cheese were good and made with a mix of 2% milk and velveeta and cheddar and parmesan. Got enough mac and cheese left for lunch with whatever tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

yum yum Aubrey!

Here's what I had.. thank you Bryan (spell check!) for your delicious Pit BBQ
.. and for making me my special sandwich even though you won't give me the sauce recipe..


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> So do I....sometimes!
> Of course the 'talked to rudely' comes from my loveys who know not what they're saying half the time.


 Some of the people I talk sound like they have no clue either. LOL Oh well it brings money home and I have dealt with worse.


luvs said:


> i think u should share that macaroni, muley.
> here is my addy:
> aubreylee luvs
> 123 luvs is hungry lane
> pittsburgh, pa 12345
> 
> fer real, hope dinner is good.
> 
> peeperz, both dinners sound lovely. u make me wanna be kinder to telemarketers.


 Thank you luvs. I am actually NOT a telemarketer. I am a proxy solicitor/customer service for mutual funds.

I also think muley should share. Send enough to luvs for 2 please.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Some of the people I talk sound like they have no clue either. LOL Oh well it brings money home and *I have dealt with worse.*


Mmmhmmm, I know..


----------



## lilbopeep

Everyones meals look and sound wonderful!!

My raviolis were yummy. DD cooked them for me when I came home. Which is so much better than reheated. I also put together a quick salad.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Mmmhmmm, I know..


 TeeHee.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you luvs. I am actually NOT a telemarketer. I am a proxy solicitor/customer service for mutual funds.
> 
> I also think muley should share. Send enough to luvs for 2 please.  LOL


 
my oops, peepz! now i can continue to swear @ the telemarketers that ring me @ 8:30 in the morning.

i think we should wait 'til muley zonks & take that macaroni & cheese! he-he.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> my oops, peepz! now i can continue to swear @ the telemarketers that ring me @ 8:30 in the morning.
> 
> i think we should wait 'til muley zonks & take that macaroni & cheese! he-he.


Mule don't zonk that soundly! Looking in the fridge just now it almost got nuked for a snack!


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> my oops, peepz! now i can continue to swear @ the telemarketers that ring me @ 8:30 in the morning.
> 
> i think we should wait 'til muley zonks & take that macaroni & cheese! he-he.


----------



## empty little borderline

i'm having chicken pie..


----------



## tiredretired

Chinese takeout.  Lots of MSG.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to be nuke box leftover spaghetti with home made sauce. Might make a quick salad with some hard boiled eggs as a side. The hens have been busy and are gaining on our egg usage.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Mule don't zonk that soundly! Looking in the fridge just now it almost got nuked for a snack!


 
well, wear earplugs, dammit!


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> well, wear earplugs, dammit!


----------



## lilbopeep

Repeat of last night - raviolis and salad.


----------



## luvs

hehe, peepz. 
since my oven is being fixed & it was either range, crockpot, or fondue, we just picked pasta of some sort & meatballs. i really would like loaded fries, 'cept i scrubbed this place till it shone prepping for the landlord & i'm _not_ scrubbing grease-spatter from the range, the wall, the main fridge, or the flooring that, that thoroughly.


----------



## luvs

'sketti rigati & meatballs.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to have those mac and cheese for lunch today. Still thinking about supper as I know i am going to be worn out from garden work.


----------



## luvs

that mule is now taunting us w/ his macaroni, peepz. time to slip into high gear. meet me halfway; u bring the pantyhose masks, i'll bring the plates & forks. meet u soon! i'd say call in w/ a stomach ail (hunger counts, huh~~) if ur working.we're getting a serving ea. macaroni & cheese! 
we'll leave u a plate of a good dessert, mule!


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> that mule is now taunting us w/ his macaroni, peepz. time to slip into high gear. meet me halfway; u bring the pantyhose masks, i'll bring the plates & forks. meet u soon! i'd say call in w/ a stomach ail (hunger counts, huh~~) if ur working.we're getting a serving ea. macaroni & cheese!
> we'll leave u a plate of a good dessert, mule!


You girls are late again! Already ate them with 2 little smoked chops for my lunch. Wife is off with the old neighbor doing some errands and left me alone to fend for myself!


----------



## luvs

i'll remember this macaroni infraction when u show @ 1 of my high-end pgh restaurants. i'll have my servers inform u that we only have artificial oil-based cheese-like singles & stale bread on the menu & a banquet fishstick meal that expired in 2002, he-he- while they take gorgeous meals to other customers.


----------



## empty little borderline

for me it was chicken burgers.

mmm


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> i'll remember this macaroni infraction when u show @ 1 of my high-end pgh restaurants. i'll have my servers inform u that we only have artificial oil-based cheese-like singles & stale bread on the menu & a banquet fishstick meal that expired in 2002, he-he- while they take gorgeous meals to other customers.


Your threats ring hollow! Oh, wait that is your belly ringing cause the mac & cheese is all gone. I ate a fair amount waiting on the chops to broil so you could have had some.


----------



## luvs

my threats bear nary a hollow edge! 
fer real, blake is re-warming last nite's meatballs that for me went by the wayside since we went to the bar. he's making hoagies.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> that mule is now taunting us w/ his macaroni, peepz. time to slip into high gear. meet me halfway; u bring the pantyhose masks, i'll bring the plates & forks. meet u soon! i'd say call in w/ a stomach ail (hunger counts, huh~~) if ur working.we're getting a serving ea. macaroni & cheese!
> we'll leave u a plate of a good dessert, mule!


 


luvs said:


> i'll remember this macaroni infraction when u show @ 1 of my high-end pgh restaurants. i'll have my servers inform u that we only have artificial oil-based cheese-like singles & stale bread on the menu & a banquet fishstick meal that expired in 2002, he-he- while they take gorgeous meals to other customers.




I did call in sick. Last night I started feeling lousy and the boss told me I should go home. He even had someone walk me to my car cause I was feeling light headed.

I did call out today. I have a fever amoung several other cold issues.


----------



## luvs

peepz.

dinner (man, would cheese have made that sammich better than it already was.)


----------



## muleman RIP

You could skin that black cat and make Chinese stir fry.


----------



## luvs

get well soon, peepz! lite-headed, ugh. not good. 

i'm not stir-frying my (2-toned) kitty, mule! gasp!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hot and sour udon noodle soup with bok choy, and crab rangoon.


----------



## empty little borderline

takeout.

we always have takeout on friday

probably going to have dominos pizza


----------



## luvs

put a few stouffer's macaroni & cheeses in the oven for us, doctored my own w/ frank's, worchestershire, & mustard & for me, made a 'lil pot of broccoli.


----------



## muleman RIP

Store bought mac&cheese? You should have had some of mine.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Store bought mac&cheese? You should have had some of mine.


 
you're pushing it, buster.first not sharing ur macaroni w/ me & peepz, then being a lite snoozer, thus thwarting my rock-solid way to steal the leftovers, then trying to get me to stir-fry my kitty, poor babbit .......


----------



## Catavenger

I am making my concoction of chorizo that I add groundround to (so it's not so spicey then I I can makeit into burritoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another trip to Jing Fong, this time egg drop soup and their spare ribs in that gorgeous garlicky, 5 spice sauce.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> you're pushing it, buster.first not sharing ur macaroni w/ me & peepz, then being a lite snoozer, thus thwarting my rock-solid way to steal the leftovers, then trying to get me to stir-fry my kitty, poor babbit .......


 Let's get him!!


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Another trip to Jing Fong, this time egg drop soup and their spare ribs in that gorgeous garlicky, 5 spice sauce.


 UR KILLIN ME!! LOL I have been craving chinese esp RIBS! YUMMY!


----------



## luvs

i concur w/ peepz; lollie, those would be fabulous right 'bout now.

peepz, yes, let's get him.

oh, yeah..... i also seared a beef roast earlier & crockpotted it 4 french dips in a few days.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> UR KILLIN ME!! LOL I have been craving chinese esp RIBS! YUMMY!


That rib sauce they use?
Welllllll, I could and_ have _drank, drunk, drinked? the remains right out of the take out container.. it's also nice to pour over yer leftover plain white rice.
Just a tip for y'all..


----------



## ramont

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]We will be making Chili Burritos for dinner. Some people say it's too hard for dinner but I love them!!!
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Let's get him!!


You girls have to get up earlier! Going to have maple sausage with my eggs this morning. Might go get some real(expensive) sharp cheese from the local cheese plant. It is soooo good and almost a waste to put in other food. I always get the 7 year old stuff!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> You girls have to get up earlier! Going to have maple sausage with my eggs this morning. Might go get some real(expensive) sharp cheese from the local cheese plant. It is soooo good and almost a waste to put in other food. I always get the 7 year old stuff!


 Is that what you put in ur mac N cheez?


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> i concur w/ peepz; lollie, those would be fabulous right 'bout now.
> 
> peepz, yes, let's get him.
> 
> oh, yeah..... i also seared a beef roast earlier & crockpotted it 4 french dips in a few days.


 We gotta hold his cheese hostage!!


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Is that what you put in ur mac N cheez?


Nope! I used Cabot seriously sharp and velveeta and some shredded cheddar. Might make a baked casserole with it for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to make the roast beef pita sannies that ramont posted- or based on at least.
Hopefully, my store has alfalfa sprouts- and some decent roast beef.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> We gotta hold his cheese hostage!!


 
we must, peepz. there's no other way.

i'm serving the french dips tonite w/ loaded fries. i'm going grocery shopping this afternoon, so this could easily change.


----------



## ramont

pirate_girl said:


> I'm going to make the roast beef pita sannies that ramont posted- or based on at least.
> Hopefully, my store has alfalfa sprouts- and some decent roast beef.


 
Glad to know it will be useful for you!!!


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> Nope! I used *Cabot seriously sharp* and velveeta and some shredded cheddar. Might make a baked casserole with it for tomorrow.



Amen bro!!  That is what I use on my Mac & Cheese and it makes the best ever!!  I declare you an Honorary Vermont Cabot Cheese Head!  
BTW, I live 12 miles from the main Cabot Cheese Plant located in Cabot, VT.  Grew up on the stuff.  All their products are exceptional.


----------



## lilbopeep

I also love Vermont Cabot Cheese. I like the really sharp variety the best..


----------



## lilbopeep

Tonight will be pork chops (boneless and probably breaded), caeser salad (from a kit my DD wanted to try it) and not sure what the starch will be.


----------



## tiredretired

lilbopeep said:


> I also love Vermont Cabot Cheese. I like the really sharp variety the best..



Yes.  The Seriously Sharp Hunters is the best IMHO.  Great cheese.


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Amen bro!!  That is what I use on my Mac & Cheese and it makes the best ever!!  I declare you an Honorary Vermont Cabot Cheese Head!
> BTW, I live 12 miles from the main Cabot Cheese Plant located in Cabot, VT.  Grew up on the stuff.  All their products are exceptional.


The wife's family is from N. Adams,Mass. Been up there many times. Pretty country and most folks are friendly. Did you know that over 80% of the maple syrup harvested in northern Pa. gets shipped to Vermont? Seems they don't get enough from up there but they have the customers for it.


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Yes.  The Seriously Sharp Hunters is the best IMHO.  Great cheese.


Just got back from a run to the reservation at Cuba,NY. They have a great cheese company there as well. Got 3 different varieties and will still get some from the local place 6 miles from here. They are a small outfit but their cheese is great. They sell right from the plant as well as at a lot of the wine country places around here. Their 7 year extra sharp is my favorite.


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> Yes. The Seriously Sharp Hunters is the best IMHO. Great cheese.


 
that used to be a fam fave in snack trays. it went into all my baked macaroni & cheeses. i'd use it now in 1. ummmm.


----------



## lilbopeep

Breaded boneless pork loin chop, microwave steamed and buttered fresh spinach, Caeser salad (Dole brand salad kit with fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses and anchovies added)







Root beer float (Trader Joe’s coffee ice cream) for dessert


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great Peeps! I have not had a root beer float in ages.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Looks great Peeps! I have not had a root beer float in ages.


 Thank you. Mac and cheese was supposed to be my starch BUT someone wouldn't share or go to sleep!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum this is a gooooooooood sandwich!
But, of COURSE.. the store didn't have alfalfa sprouts and I wasn't about to make a 40 min round trip out of town for some, so shredded lettuce it was.
Next time I think I'll add a little onion to the yogurt mix,even though it's perfect as is! 

Little golden snacking tomatoes and a couple of slices of Cabot Horseradish cheese on the side.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Dayum this is a gooooooooood sandwich!
> But, of COURSE.. the store didn't have alfalfa sprouts and I wasn't about to make a 40 min round trip out of town for some, so shredded lettuce it was.
> Next time I think I'll add a little onion to the yogurt mix,even though it's perfect as is!
> 
> Little golden snacking tomatoes and a couple of slices of Cabot Horseradish cheese on the side.
> 
> View attachment 61080
> 
> View attachment 61081
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61082


 What's in there Lollie? It looks great.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=535501#post535501


----------



## muleman RIP

Man that horseradish cheese is great. Have not had that since hunting season.


----------



## pirate_girl

I really like it, Bill!
Good stuff 
Gretch likes it too LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Our pom is the cheese hound. One of the 3 had gas for the ride today. Sure glad I have vent shades so I could keep the windows open. Doggie farts from sharing my eggs this morning.


----------



## JEV

Breaded pork shoulder steak with home fries and salad. We love these juicy, flavor filled steaks.


----------



## lilbopeep

A corned beef is simmering. Will be served with potatoes (maybe mashed). steamed carrot coins and cabbage.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be fish and rice here.


----------



## muleman RIP

Lunch comes before dinner. Since I made lunch it was super BLT's. 2 slices of bacon,2slices tomato, 1 of swiss cheese and 1 of smoked ham. They were good and filling.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. is that homemade bread?


----------



## JEV

Doing pulled pork sammies on Cuban bread, with sweet coleslaw and home fries. Got this so far...


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> .. is that homemade bread?


Local bakery. It is supposed to be used for the french toast that I have not had for a while. Can't wait till the garden is going for fresh produce. And that was store bought bacon.


----------



## empty little borderline

roast  chicken with roast potatoes..


----------



## JEV

Sides to go with the pork sammies...


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks real good Joe. I would not want to be down wind tomorrow!


----------



## luvs

joe, that looks delicious. yum. 

blake's thawing burger. re-warming loaded fries. i'll have some if i get hungry.


----------



## Ironman

*Bacon*

It's not snowing here so I fired up the grill. 

Bacon cheeseburger and baked potato.


----------



## Catavenger

I already ate made some primo chili with beans. Used a mix of ground round with pork chorizo for the meat. Used two kinds of beans and onions and salsa.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ended up going to Ruby Tuesday with number one son and his gal.
I got the avocado turkey burger, with onion rings and a salad.
They got the baby back ribs with garlic cheese biscuits, fries and salad.

The walleye fillets are back in the fridge waiting to be prepared for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

Tonight will be Kibbeh, with flat bread and salad.  A middle eastern delicacy.  I have supplied a link for the uninitiated.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got smoked ham hocks and green beans and potatoes in the crockpot. Starting to smell pretty good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fresh green beans, potatoes and sliced onion cooked in chicken broth with a little butter added, then some ham ... mmmm.. one of the things my Grandma used to make!


----------



## luvs

a burger w/ a runny fried egg & bacon & re-warmed loaded fries. (haven't got cheese suited to a burger or i'd put cheese on there, too.)

or a breaded chix sammich w/ lettuce & mayo.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> a burger w/ a runny fried egg & bacon & re-warmed loaded fries. (haven't got cheese suited to a burger or i'd put cheese on there, too.)
> 
> or a breaded chix sammich w/ lettuce & mayo.


i'm stuffed, 'cept man was that good! went w/ the chix sammich & the fries, cherub tomatoes & ranch spiked w/ frank's, & blake made his a buffalo chix sammich.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice Aubrey!

Here's my fishy on a dishy..
I love walleye!


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> i'm stuffed, 'cept man was that good! went w/ the chix sammich & the fries, cherub tomatoes & ranch spiked w/ frank's, & blake made his a buffalo chix sammich.


 


pirate_girl said:


> Nice Aubrey!
> 
> Here's my fishy on a dishy..
> I love walleye!


 BEAUTIFUL Luvs and Lollie.


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie & peepz!
the fishy on a dishy is lovely & peas rock, lollie.

was there no dinner tonite, peepz~ sure hope ur well by now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peeps and Aubs..
Got two pieces of fish left for a sandwich tomorrow, with lettuce and tartar sauce on a sweet hawaiian roll.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> thanx, lollie & peepz!
> the fishy on a dishy is lovely & peas rock, lollie.
> 
> was there no dinner tonite, peepz~ sure hope ur well by now.


 Chicken ala king, jasmine rice and green beans.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Chicken ala king, jasmine rice and green beans.


Did you work today hun?


----------



## luvs

well, that's better. chix ala king..... yum. i should make that thursday over toast. thanx 4 the thought~


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Did you work today hun?


 Yes I did work.


----------



## luvs

we're making a batch of soup, beginning w/ jus from the french dips i made as its broth, veggies, potatoes or wide egg noodles, & i dunno the meat yet.


----------



## lilbopeep

It is cool today so I just put on a large pot of homemade minestrone soup. Family can have it for dinner and I will have some when I get home from work.


----------



## tiredretired

Roast Pork, Mashed Potatoes, Applesauce and a vegetable.


----------



## JEV

I made a pot of chili. Used up some red, orange & green peppers. I  sauteed the onions & garlic in bacon fat, and went light on the  crushed red pepper and chili powder. I was out of kidney beans, so I  used a can of black beans. I couldn't tell any difference in the taste.  Got enough leftover for two more meals for us. Oh, Cuban bread with  butter to push it around in the bowl.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> we're making a batch of soup, beginning w/ jus from the french dips i made as its broth, veggies, potatoes or wide egg noodles, & i dunno the meat yet.


 
sounds good, guys. i'll be making a cheeseburger or grilled cheese w/ brillat savarin later. why use so yummy a cheese on 1 of those~ it's my kitchen & i said so. & soups only keep me full for a few hours. here it was:


----------



## muleman RIP

Ham hock with green beans and taters leftovers. It is always better the second day when the taters soak up that broth.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> It is cool today so I just put on a large pot of homemade minestrone soup. Family can have it for dinner and I will have some when I get home from work.


Hope you enjoyed your soup, Peeps.
I went to Jing Fong (again) and got sweet and sour pork n white rice.
It was okay.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Hope you enjoyed your soup, Peeps.
> I went to Jing Fong (again) and got sweet and sour pork n white rice.
> It was okay.


The soup was good. The family put a nice dent in it by the time I got home.

 I have been wanting chinese for so long!! And Popeye's chicken wings LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

I love those wide noodles Aubs.
Looks good!


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. like those noodles, too. the jing fong pork-yummmmm. they need to open a place here~

i can't wait 4 my cheeseburger. can't have food until after i take my snoozin' pill. i'm taking it _early _tonite. i'm so hungry & we just watched a show on a guy 'addicted'to cheeseburgers. yinz should see me pack in the food @ nite these days.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> thanx, lollie. like those noodles, too. the jing fong pork-yummmmm. they need to open a place here~
> 
> i can't wait 4 my cheeseburger. can't have food until after i take my snoozin' pill. i'm taking it _early _tonite. i'm so hungry & we just watched a show on a guy 'addicted'to cheeseburgers. yinz should see me pack in the food @ nite these days.


 
that was my cheeseburger. before the sweet/salty granola, the soy yogurt, & the dietz & watson london broil. i was poised for the grapefruit when i got full.


----------



## luvs

chix milanese w/ extra lemony sauce for dipping; fork-smushed garlic yukons w/ butter & cream; & broccoli florets. no broccoli 4 blake.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good. Is that a snack or are you eating light? I am having chicken salad sammies and soup.


----------



## luvs

thanx, mule. that was a meal. i'll be having another later.

yum, chix salad is good stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't go out for Chinese. lol
Nahh, I had what they made at work for dinner this evening.
They call it shipwreck casserole, but it always changes.
It's just stuff thrown together.
Today it was ground beef and green beans in cream gravy over mash.
Monica from the kitchen saved me a plate.
Had that and a diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## lilbopeep

I had a chicken cup O noodles and a green salad with tuna on it and a bit of EVOO, RW vinegar and spices for dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

All homemade from Tired's kitchen.  Turkey Noodle soup with artisan bread and Peach Cobbler for dessert with Vanilla Ice Cream. The bread and Cobbler will be served warm of course.   Oh, yummy!!


----------



## luvs

a quick batch of angelhair here-


----------



## pirate_girl

Beef patty melt with pancake batter onion rings.


----------



## JEV

DW brought home Chick-Fillet chicken tenders, potato salad and fruit salad... leftovers from yesterday's Secretary's Day luncheon at her work, and it was damn good after an 11 hour work day. Best part was that nobody had to cook tonight.


----------



## luvs

any onion rings left, lollie~


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, just used a large sweet and made enough for me lol


----------



## luvs

oh, welllll. j/k.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and I got some lovely heartburn, just took a couple of tums.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everything looks and sounds WONDEFUL!!

I had a green tossed salad with tuna and tomato topping and a side of 1/2 a roasted chicken breast.

Now I want onion rings


----------



## pirate_girl

They're very easy to make that way Peeps.
Just make sure the batter is chilled and has set for a while in the fridge.
I use my fingers to dip them in the batter, then only drop a few in the oil at a time, not allowing them to touch.
If I were to have made a large batch, half of them would have been burned.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ham and swiss english muffins make a great breakfast! And a banana for my fruit!


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Ham and swiss english muffins make a great breakfast! And a banana for my fruit!


Who's your fruit?


----------



## muleman RIP

JEV said:


> Who's your fruit?


I try to eat a balance of fruits and veggies every day. It helps offset the snacks and meats I eat too much of. I must be doing something right cause the docs don't know why my cell counts are improving. I have been short on pie for a while though!


----------



## luvs

chix meatballs/a variety of dipping sauces. also seasoned fries & english cukes/cherub tomatoes, all w/ ranch 4 dipping-


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks really tasty, Aubs.
I made salmon salad this morning, and put it on a large croissant, for my work lunch.
Took some baby carrots, celery and radishes in a little zip lock bag.
Key lime pie yogurt too.
It beat the hell out of going to a fast food joint, or having chinese again LOL


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie~ it was a pleasant change, & the meatballs were surprisingly moist.

yummy lunch! especially the crossaint sammich.


----------



## JEV

Fettuccine Alfredo with homemade basil-egg-whole wheat fettuccine, broccoli bits and grilled chicken  breast. DW's super salad and fresh brownies round out the meal.


----------



## JEV

I found a short slab of boneless ribs in the freezer so I bathed them in  lemon juice and put a rub on them. Cooked on 300F for a couple of hours  and made up some of my home fried potatoes with seasoned bread crumbs  and Parmesan cheese, tossed in butter & olive and some basic  seasonings. Added the Sweet Baby Ray's when served, and some Frank's hot  sauce on the taters, just because that's the way I like my fried  taters. DW made her killer salad and that was dinner.


----------



## muleman RIP

Nuked some of the home made lasagna and will have some real good cake the old woman made for the wife's birthday.


----------



## tiredretired

Tomato soup with grilled Ham & Cheese sammies.


----------



## Leni

Grilled American kobe beef patties with broccoli and corn on the cob.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Tomato soup with grilled Ham & Cheese sammies.


Same here, only no ham on the grilled cheese.


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> Tomato soup with grilled Ham & Cheese sammies.


 
we loved that as weekend lunches as kiddos. sometimes my Mom would sub jumbo, & i'd decline- not a fan of baloney. i need to get some isaly's chip-chop ham soon.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Same here, only no ham on the grilled cheese.





luvs said:


> we loved that as weekend lunches as kiddos. sometimes my Mom would sub jumbo, & i'd decline- not a fan of baloney. i need to get some isaly's chip-chop ham soon.



We know how to eat, don't we!


----------



## JEV

Salisbury steak, mashed taters, corn and pan gravy.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> we loved that as weekend lunches as kiddos. sometimes my Mom would sub jumbo, & i'd decline- not a fan of baloney. i need to get some isaly's chip-chop ham soon.


Got some of that today. To go with the sweet lebanon bologna and swiss cheese the wife brought home.


----------



## muleman RIP

JEV said:


> Salisbury steak, mashed taters, corn and pan gravy.


I could eat that right now Joe.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> I could eat that right now Joe.


No you couldn't..I already ate it all and left no prisoners.

I have not had Lebanon Baloney since my brother lived in Harrisburg, PA over 30 years ago. What a treat that was.


----------



## muleman RIP

Folks that never had it don't know what they are missing. That pink stuff from Oscar Mayer etc. is just hot dogs in a different shape. The real good stuff is made with honey. After eating york county deer bologna for 50 years I can't handle what they make up here.


----------



## tiredretired

Lebanese food in general is outstanding.  I try to make many of their dishes with varying degrees of success.  Kibbeh was my latest attempt and it came out very good, a little flawed, but overall good. I concur,   Lebanese Baloney is supurb.


----------



## muleman RIP

What I am talking about is real Pa. dutch food from Lebanon,Pa. Not that stuff from folks who eat more of camels and goats than I can stomach. I have butchered and eaten goats and it ain't bad but I never tried to cook the stuff most folks throw away.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> What I am talking about is real Pa. dutch food from Lebanon,Pa. Not that stuff from folks who eat more of camels and goats than I can stomach. I have butchered and eaten goats and it ain't bad but I never tried to cook the stuff most folks throw away.



Oh, misunderstood.  However, if you consider fine cuts of lamb and beef throwaway food, please throw it my way.  It is very expensive.  Traditional old world recipes with first world quality meats and ingredients are fine culinary experiences.  To each his own, I guess.   Some folks like wine with dinner, some folks like dinner with wine.  Everyone is different.


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh I have cooked and eaten plenty of it. It is the strange stuff they make with intestinal parts etc. that I cant handle. It has to look like meat and be cooked right for me to eat it. We raised goats and milked them for almost 10 years so I have eaten it enough. Raised and ate rabbits for a while also.


----------



## pirate_girl

Broccoli cheese soup and grilled cheese (again) ..


----------



## muleman RIP

Pigged out on this big plate of Taco salad. You can't see it but there is almost 3/4 lb. of our own lean burger browned in a little bacon grease and seasoned with taco mix under the lettuce and tomato. Topped off with shredded cheddar and Casa Mia salsa.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tuna salad on lettuce leaves and lime sherbet.
Ugh.. wish this shit I've got would ease up already. :/


----------



## luvs

pierogies (mostly spinach/feta, w/ a few cheddar ones & feta on 'em.) garlic broccoli & i'm having a d'anjou pear now.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure what I get for dinner tonight.  Its the 27th Anniversary of our wedding.  My lovely wife made us dinner reservations for Charlie Trotter's.  

Link => http://www.charlietrotters.com/restaurant/

This restaurant has been on my "bucket list" list of places to go before I die.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well congrats to you and the wife. That looks like one of those places where it should all be good so choice would only be limited by what you can pronounce.


----------



## Melensdad

muleman said:


> Well congrats to you and the wife. That looks like one of those places where it should all be good* so choice would only be limited by what you can pronounce*.


I didn't notice any SLOVAK food on the menu so I'm going to be pretty limited in what I can pronounce!!!

I'm really looking forward to this meal, Charlie Trotter's is considered one of the top restaurants in the world and its right here in Chicago.  Its literally won every major award in the industry and been here for nearly 25 years yet I've never managed to eat there.  They announced that he was retiring to peruse other ventures and close on his 25th anniversary and my wife knew I wanted to eat there so she made the reservations.


----------



## pirate_girl

Congrats to you and the wife Bob.
Hopefully after your fine dining experience there, you won't leave feeling like you've had nothing to eat.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home from dinner in Chicago at Charlie Trotters. Chef Trotter invited us into the kitchen, we got a private tour of the kitchen by his sous chef, then a tour of his private TV studio. Amazing night. Didn't get to see his wine cellar but he's got 10,000 bottles in storage, highest price bottle I know of on his menu was $36,000.00.  I can understand why it has been voted the best restaurant in the US a couple times and is ranked one of the best in the world every year.  Amazing and wonderful.

I ate:
Sashimi of Katsuo with Razor Clams, Aged Soy & Fava Beans

Unagi Terrine with Grapefruit, Red Curry & Kaffir Lime

Steamed Alaskan Halibut with Green Almonds, Acorn-Fed Iberian Ham & Thai Basil

Arkansas Rabbit Loin with Ramps, Burgundy Snails & Mustard Cress

Pine Grove Lamb Loin with Toasted Espresso, Trumpet Royale Mushrooms, Crumbled Oats & Boudin Noir

Granny Smith Apple & Greek Yogurt Sorbet with Meyer Lemon, Tarragon & Candied Pistachio

Toffee Glazed Banana Financier with Candied Hazelnuts, Pickled Dates & Roasted Coconut

Criollo Cake with Parsnip, Red Wine & Candied Vanilla​
My wife ate:
Hot & Sour Eggplant with Tiny Leeks, Lotus Root & Yuba

Fennel Custard with Marinated Cauliflower, Puy Lentils & Green Garlic Sorbet

Stinging Nettle Soup with Globe Artichokes, Sumac & Cipollini Onions

One-Hour Poached Hen’s Egg with Morel Mushrooms, Swiss Chard & Liquorice

Miso Tortellini with Red Cabbage, Turnip Confit & Ponzu

Ginger-Braised Bosc Pear with St. Germaine Sorbet & Chamomile Cotton Candy

Butter Scotch & Black Tea Crème Brûlée with Toasted Vanilla Ice Cream

Guava Mousse with Caramelized White Chocolate & Passion Fruit​
We each had wine, but our wines were different, each glass was paired with each of our courses.  So it was something like 16 plates of food and 16 glasses of wine (not full glasses) spread out over 3 hours.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hehe.. I knew you'd like it there.

My attorney Clayton and his wife Susan eat there often when they go visit their daughter Rachel, who happens to be a very successful singer and actress, currently in rehearsal for summer stock.
I may catch the train in Waterloo the next time they decide to go up there and see her this summer.


----------



## pirate_girl

I need to brag on Rach a little.. .. even if this is the dinner thread.. 
She started out at Oberlin, then Interlochen and is now at Roosevelt CCPA.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ZdHq6RYzY"]Popcorn - Rachel Osting & Patrick Falcon      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyEHCY9Aoro&feature=rel"]Rachel Osting sings "Honey Bun"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

congrats, melensdad! marvelous dinner!

dinner here went from a strip steak, either wht. asparagus market district suggested be cooked in butter/crumbs, or a tuscan veggie blend i tossed in my buggy JIK, to pierogies/feta, limas, & salad.

wasn't expecting blake & i wasn't gonna have a steak dinner in front of him.


----------



## luvs

yesterday's strip steak, lemon/butter/crumb-coated wht. asparagus, & a mug of potato soup.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled up some hot dogs. Had some macaroni salad and chips and dip. Too tired to do much cooking. Had to wear my sweatshirt to gill them. Damn up and down weather!


----------



## lilbopeep

Been sick with a virus and bronchitis since last tuesday. Doc had me on antibiotics and cough syrup for the bronchitis the virus has to run itself out. I did managed to eat a burger tonight.


----------



## JEV

Pizza and salad. Too busy to cook.


----------



## lilbopeep

I made spicy meatballs and sauce over linguini.


----------



## luvs

2 plates of fries w/ 3 dipping sauces.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm grilling a butterflied leg of lamb on the BBQ grill.

My wife marinaded it in oil, balsamic vinegar, rosemary and garlic; seasoned it with salt.

Cubed Red Potatoes, Turnips and Rudebagas are in the oven.  

Melen is making a salad.  

I already had a Bloody Mary _(extra spicy)_.


----------



## JEV

We are having a walleye fish fry with home fried taters and coleslaw. DD brought over a very berry pie for dessert. Pics to follow. PG, hurry up and I'll save a plate for you.


----------



## Catavenger

Leftover spaghetti with meat sauce I made enough last night for 2 meals and restrained myself from eating it all.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had our homemade spaghetti sauce with lean burger over some pasta. Italian store bought bread. Got enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> We are having a walleye fish fry with home fried taters and coleslaw. DD brought over a very berry pie for dessert. Pics to follow. PG, hurry up and I'll save a plate for you.


 Now you know how I love the walleye!
Can't wait to see the pics!

Q'd b/s chickie boob cutlets, mac salad and creamy sweet onion kettle cooked tater chips (the rest of the bag will be gone by later this evening lol)


----------



## luvs

i made a 2nd dinner of perogies, garlic toast, plus a sweet & salty granola bar with a glass of milk & candy. 

i tried a few cheeses & frozen yogurt & pasta leftovers so i could avoid washing too many dishes & was hungry yet.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everything looks and sounds wonderful!!

I have been craving mac salad. Was gonna make some on saturday but I didn't get to it.

There were lay offs at work last week while I was out sick. Meetings for big accounts were ajorned. So tonight may be a _short_ day.


----------



## JEV

Pulled pork sammies on fresh honey whole wheat buns topped with poppy  seeds, coleslaw and home  fries for sides, and very-berry pie ala mode for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmmm Joe, gotta try pulled pork with coleslaw.. that looks really tasty!

I had chopped sirloin with sauteed onions and mushrooms, baked potato, salad.. and a bananas foster cappuccino.. at what's becoming my favourite hang out.. The Grind lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked some sweet potatoes and haddock loins.


----------



## muleman RIP

Whatever is on the menu. Taking the wife out for her delayed birthday dinner.


----------



## thcri RIP

Shot Bloks, Almonds and Sport Beans.  Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## JEV

DW is making spaghetti with my homemade sauce and Italian sausage, and honey whole wheat garlic toast. Might go out for ice cream for dessert.


----------



## tiredretired

Whole belly fried clams, crab cakes and fish chowder at Bobs Clam Shack, Kittery,  Maine.


----------



## JEV

Another s'ghetti dinner by DW that was out of this world. Homemade sauce made with pork neck bones & homemade Italian sausage, garlic toast made from honey whole wheat buns, and a killer salad. Mama's chocolate chip cookies for dessert. Yum, yum.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is nurses week, so we got a real treat today.
Catered in goodies from Panera Bread.
Sandwiches.. bagels and spreads, salads, brownies and cookies!


----------



## luvs

well, have a good nurse's week, lollie.

my guy made meatloaf wrapped in bacon/smashed potatoes, & dessert was my new addiction, these belgian squares cookies. 30of 'em gone since monday & the doctor said i_ lost_ was it 9~..... lbs. since march! i'm a food junkie, so i suppose my metabolism is shifting.


----------



## pirate_girl

I lost 10 pounds from pure stress lately, Aubrey.. and it wasn't intentional.
Thanks.
Blake's meatloaf and taters looks smashing..


----------



## muleman RIP

I took the wife out for her birthday dinner tonight. We had chicken and biscuits w/mashed and stuffing. All white meat chicken and smothered it in gravy. It was great.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I took the wife out for her birthday dinner tonight. We had chicken and biscuits w/mashed and stuffing. All white meat chicken and smothered it in gravy. It was great.


Happy Birthday to Karen.


----------



## luvs

i hope the stress fades, lollie. i snack & snack, drink pop all day & usually have 2 dinners. baffling. & not intentional. this ain't the 1st time.

hope yinz celebrated well, mule. that's a good dinner, there.


----------



## muleman RIP

I will have the rest of hers for lunch tomorrow. She is going to the cat shelter to make sun shades for the outside play areas.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i hope the stress fades, lollie. i snack & snack, drink pop all day & usually have 2 dinners. baffling. & not intentional. this ain't the 1st time.


It will as soon as I know the sitch with all the family and jobs, and the outcome of my latest medical exam.
Probably nothing, but my EKG/stress test came back 'abnormal'.. my doctor nor I think there is anything to worry about.. but I have to see a cardio doc next week to make sure.
Not worried.


----------



## luvs

i hope all is well, lollie. you're a gentle tough cookie. 

have a good lunch, mule. cat shelter. aw. can't leave one sans a cat.hence my advoidance of 'em now.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i hope all is well, lollie. you're a gentle tough cookie.


Ticker's been broken in many ways, but never let me down.
Thinking it may be a matter of med adjustment for the MVP.
I'll be al'reet..


----------



## lilbopeep

Everyones food looks and sounds WONDERFUL!!

Lollie and Luvie hope everything is ok with "yinz" (thought I would give that spin sounds cool!! LOL). Take care you 2 XOXOXOX I still have a bit of a cough and old and new aches and pains. But all in all I am doing well. BUT without fail within a week or so of going off antibiotics I ALWAYS catch the frist nasty that comes past me!! I HATE antibiotics! Count down has started and I am waiting. LOL

Last night was salad, rotis chicken, buttered egg noodles and corn (I mixed them together YUM) and gravy.

Dinner tonight will be pan fried cheese burgers, oven (frozen Ore Ida) steak fries and salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peepers!
I've still got that cough hanging on from whatever crap started last week.
Everyone around here has it.

As for dinner tonight.. no clue right now.
Can I come to your house for a burger? hehe


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Peepers!
> I've still got that cough hanging on from whatever crap started last week.
> Everyone around here has it.
> 
> As for dinner tonight.. no clue right now.
> Can I come to your house for a burger? hehe


 Yup got 2 extra kaiser rols.


----------



## luvs

confidence is key, lollie. 
peepz, glad to see u on! u said 'yinz'! i luv it~ cheeseburgers, ummmm. & i'm okay. i'll get the wt. stabilized if i can't gain.
thinking chix salad on toast w/ (potato) soup, tho chix strips & fries would be good, too. & corn on the cob. lunch- 2 lamb lollipops cooked the other nite, just as is, & a lime perrier to drink.

for peepz~


----------



## JEV

Thawed out some chili and made some fresh Italian bread to accompany.


----------



## pirate_girl

BLT, cottage cheese and some crunchy friends on the side.
Beverage; iced tea, slightly sweetened.. lots of ice.


----------



## norscaner

MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm    Bacon.... Lollie  you know the way to a mans heart.


----------



## luvs

blake cooked while i visited, then relaxed in some bubbles. aw. 4 me, 1 buffalo/1 plain chix strip, fries, & corn on the cob w/ garlic butter.


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm    Bacon.... Lollie  you know the way to a mans heart.



 the humble BLT is the best sandwich in the world!


----------



## muleman RIP

Beans and hot dogs for dinner tonight. Will have to load up on some fresh onions in my eggs in the morning. Spring auction is tomorrow and it helps keep the crowd away from you so you can see the auctioneer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

4 chix tenderloins & the only potatoes in the pantry, fried. sauces.
blake left pizza for me later on.


----------



## luvs

lunch pretty much was my dinner- a roast beef/provolone sammich, 2 slices of pizza, a muffin, a cereal/milk bar, pudding, & a pop.

for dinner, i made my nephews nuked, frozen chix strips & shells & cheese & made myself a sorta-plate.
those were not like my homemade ones & the shells & cheese was . i kept feeding my niece my food. she liked it, so~

i think i'll get some seafood fettucine from the fridge & make that now that all 4 kiddos zonked.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## TJE

I had two leftover pigs in a blanket from work. Not a bad day for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> I had two leftover pigs in a blanket from work. Not a bad day for me.


Was that what you packed, or did you all have some sort of carry-in dinner thing?


----------



## TJE

pirate_girl said:


> Was that what you packed, or did you all have some sort of carry-in dinner thing?



One of the ladies at work brought them in on Saturday. They refrigerate well, and it is this type of healthy cuisine that has made me the man I am today.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!


----------



## JEV

Pasta primavera and homemade baguettes.


----------



## empty little borderline

spicy chicken wings, waffles, and peach juice.


----------



## luvs

arby's w/ my mom.


----------



## JEV

Can you guess what it is???? Just another working man's dinner. Yeah, I also shared it with SWMBO.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Can you guess what it is????


well, yeah. it's obviously scrambled eggs, toast & preserves, yogurt & fruit.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> well, yeah. it's obviously scrambled eggs, toast & preserves, yogurt & fruit.


 You do know that your observation really sounds good, dontcha? I'd have that for dinner anytime, but could I have my eggs basted...please?


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> You do know that your observation really sounds good, dontcha? I'd have that for dinner anytime, but could I have my eggs basted...please?


 
good! okay. basted eggs 'tis. hope u like beef, too!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a foot long chili dog from the A&W and a root beer float.


----------



## Leni

Tri-tip, potato salad, zucchinni, and whatever else is in the refrig.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had chili with some of those peppers and some other veggies thrown in. Had some zip to it for sure.


----------



## 300 H and H

Loaded up the grill with two beef ribeys, and 3 "Iowa" chops, 2.5" think. From a home grown hog that weighed 400+ lbs. BIG CHOPS!

I love left over grilled meats. Lunch is now assured!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

I like left over smoked chops with some fresh brown eggs for breakfast. They are even better than spam!


----------



## luvs

a ribeye cooked just right (rare w/ the fat on the very edges crisped brown & delicious) w/ bleu cheese & a fried egg; smashed potatoes w/ garlic, cream & butter; buttered limas, & a salad w/ oil-packed feta- not pictured.


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Loaded up the grill with two beef ribeys, and 3 "Iowa" chops, 2.5" think. From a home grown hog that weighed 400+ lbs. BIG CHOPS!
> 
> I love left over grilled meats. Lunch is now assured!!
> 
> Regards, Kirk


We seldon get IOWA chops here in St Louis but,,,, We  had some tonite with a flavored Mushroom and Celery Balsamic rice bed covered with fresh Asperagras spears.  A fruity white Zifandel complemented the dish along with fresh tomatoe wedges.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> a ribeye cooked just right (rare w/ the fat on the very edges crisped brown & delicious) w/ bleu cheese & a fried egg; smashed potatoes w/ garlic, cream & butter; buttered limas, & a salad w/ oil-packed feta- not pictured.


that's a lovely plate of food there, Aubs!
Guess what I had.. just guess.....
Hint: Jing Fong lol


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> that's a lovely plate of food there, Aubs!
> Guess what I had.. just guess.....
> Hint: Jing Fong lol


 
thanx! it was a mighty plate of food: leftovers 4 my late-nite snack! 

i knew u were gonna say u got dinner there. hehe. get anything good~


----------



## pirate_girl

Egg drop soup and two spring rolls.
They're both good cold when you're starving LOL

I said to my fellow wing nut... ummm.. I mean nurse!

You hungry?
Her: are you nuts?
Me: yes.
Her: do you realize I haven't taken a piss since 5pm never mind food.
Me: Neither have I. Want chinese?
Her: Is that all you think about, eating?
Me: Yes.. now, I'll go pee, you go pee, you watch my girls, I'll run across the road.. whaddya want?
Her: Anything.

She got the same, then we both bitched at the desk eating our cold soup and spring rolls like a couple of starved dogs.

I love Linette..


----------



## luvs

ur a hoot, lollie~


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm nuts, my dear.. LOL


----------



## JEV

For those here who do not frequent Doc's Foodie Forum , I don't often post leftovers, but this was a great dinner of sirloin tip  in gravy, smashed taters, roasted carrots, pasta primavera and bi-color  sweet corn.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks good Joe. Might have to raid the freezer in the basement for a few ears of corn. Had the last of my good bacon for breakfast.


----------



## JEV

Pork stir fry with fried rice. The usual veggie suspects were part and parcel to a successful outcome.


----------



## luvs

maybe i'll bust into the 2 pkgs. of cookies i bought earlier. 
i'm pretty anxious, too much going on this week/next. crabcakes were on my menu initially. then i bought blue marlin. my stomach is in knots,- not so conducive to dinner. i'm , just .


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo Aubs, I ate fresh at Subway.


----------



## luvs

fresh is good! um, avoid the seafood salads on thier hoagies. insider info from my buddy when he worked there.


----------



## JEV

Dinner was EASY today...






Did some baking today. Italian bread, Italian sandwich thins and Honey Whole Wheat sandwich thins for the freezer.






Italian Epi baguettes topped with sesame seeds, poppy seeds, sweet  onions & Spanish paprika. Taking a road trip tomorrow to the Dayton,  Ohio Hamvention with two friends. Also taking sliced homemade  Soppresata sausage and a cheese assortment. Four hours of driving each  way gets boring, so we'll eat along the way.


----------



## pirate_girl

OMG!
Joe went to ***gasp!!*** Burger King??
LOL 
Bread looks great hun, as always..


Me and the staff had the usual Friday fare.. pizza delivery from a place called Jack's.
1 16" with the works, another with nothing but Italian sausage and peppers (my request)--
Ate 4 slices.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> OMG!
> Joe went to ***gasp!!*** Burger King??
> LOL
> Bread looks great hun, as always..
> 
> 
> Me and the staff had the usual Friday fare.. pizza delivery from a place called Jack's.
> 1 16" with the works, another with nothing but Italian sausage and peppers (my request)--
> Ate 4 slices.


 You wouldn't believe what my mind interpreted your post as  and I'm not telling. 

Hope you enjoyed the meal it sounds yummy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi hun.. we did..
What did you have?
I think you mentioned tacos or something over in the kitch.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Hi hun.. we did..
> What did you have?
> I think you mentioned tacos or something over in the kitch.


 I decided I wanted bbq chinese ribs when I got out of work. So I got my order in (ribs and 1 egg roll) just before they stopped taking delivery orders. And they were YUMMY I'll have the tacos tonight. DD made enough for 2 nights. So no cooking except to make guac.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had a chicken lo mien mix and the wife jazzed it up with chunk pineapple and maraschino cherries. Was good and have enough for a light lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made ribs in the oven (foil packed) with SBR, cheesy noodles and lima beans.
Didn't take a pic, but have plenty left for tomorrow's dinner, so will take one then.


----------



## luvs

i snoozed half the day away! pseudo-dinner was better cheddars, a salad w/ cucumber ranch & cheese, half of a cherry yogurt, leftover ribeye, & a cone w/ cherry vanilla. & a glass of milk.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well Luvs if you would have gotten up you could have had some of this. Nice start to another warm day.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Well Luvs if you would have gotten up you could have had some of this. Nice start to another warm day.


looks good! i was awake in the morning. slept most of the rest of the day/evening.

i'm making blue marlin tonite w/ veggies. shoulda gotten a lobster- it's a special occasion- & they were only $8.99/ea. they were cooked, tho, & i won't buy a cooked lobster. namely when they have a lobster tank.


----------



## muleman RIP

I had a quick nap with the little dog also. Whatever we have tonight it ain't going in the oven. Running the a/c trying to stay cool right now. Might do peanut butter and jelly sammies with soup.


----------



## tiredretired

Leftover ribs from Texas Roadhouse Grille last night.  



> From Muleman:
> Running the a/c trying to stay cool right now.



91 here but humidity only 28% on my weather station.  Running A/C as well.


----------



## luvs

the marlin wasn't thawed. so salad w/ bleu cheese & for the dressing, buttermilk ranch, perogies, italian blend veggies, & soon a few cookies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Decided to make creamy cucumber/onion salad with my leftover ribs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably going to stop and grab some Chinese on the way back from the vet's office.
Nothing else sounds appealing today.


----------



## luvs

my marlin has a yucky odor to it despite it going from the store to the freezer to my fridge. (getting a refund- i know better than to buy pre-packaged seafood/not see if it smells of the sea. last time.)
so either pub grub or perogies. veggies. re-play of last nite.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pork roast that is simmering in the slow cooker with sauerkraut and mashed taters.


----------



## luvs

lunch. glad there weren't slices of employees in it like in michigan. i got a jr. ham & cheddar just in case, tho- & i dislike most ham.

dinner TBD soon. just got groceries this afternoon.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang girl, I used to deliver produce to Arby's and Subways. Cured me of wanting to eat there very much.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Dang girl, I used to deliver produce to Arby's and Subways. Cured me of wanting to eat there very much.


 
read 'bout the incident in michigan-

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/17/finger-arbys-sandwich_n_1524129.html

btw, u should take a peek @ the pic i posted in the 1 pic thread. he-he


----------



## tommu56

green pepper grillers and  American Fries


----------



## luvs

dinner. i'm not very hungry tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made some egg salad this morning, and put it on a large bakery croissant to have for my work dinner.
Also packed some carrot sticks, a banana.. and some key lime yogurt.
Nice to not have any fast food junk, or the repetitive (sometimes bland) meals they serve at work.


----------



## JEV

Grilled chicken ta-tas, scratch veggie rice pilaf, steamed &  buttered broccoli & cauliflower and cranberry relish (whole  cranberry sauce, drained mandarin oranges and drained crushed  pineapple...one can of each and mix it up). DW's peanut butter cookies  for dessert.


----------



## tiredretired

Lookin good there JEV, as usual.  We have a Chef salad with grilled chicken.  Three Berry Pie for dessert.  My turn to do dishes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Using up leftovers and it is too hot to cook tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

That sure looks yummy, Joe.
I buzzed over to Dairy Hut and got a mega sloppy joe.. and a lime slush.
Nuked myself a bag of popcorn in the OT room later and munched on it while doing paperwork.


----------



## luvs

cookies earlier. & me & babbit split a a pudding. too humid for food. freeze-pops & like i said @ NCT, im'ma try & fit meeee into the fridge & absorb my calories that way.


----------



## luvs

a kinda odd dinner- salad w/ cheese & buttermilk ranch, escargot, & buttered veggies, too.


----------



## JEV

Good dinner and great company with the neighbors, DS and his GF. Ribs had a little over 2 hours in the smoker grill, and were tender and juicy. Smoked them with hickory, and they had a nice smoke ring. The sides were brought by the neighbors, and were as delicious as they look.We supplied the ribs, corn and the beer.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those ribs look good. Was eyeballing some ribs in the freezer the other day. Have not had them since last year.


----------



## JEV

For a break away from the usual Wednesday pasta night, I did an instant replay of a recent favorite...pork stir fry with vegetable fried rice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Presidents brie, rye and caraway seed Triscuits, key lime Yoplait Whips yogurt.
That was what I packed to eat at work.


----------



## Catavenger

Snails? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew No Thx. think I will have something out of a can or a wonderful TV dinner YUM YUM


----------



## muleman RIP

Browned some hot dogs in a skillet and ate the rest of the stir fry. Was pretty good and I only ate one hot dog. Got to cut some weight down.


----------



## luvs

Catavenger said:


> Snails? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew No Thx. think I will have something out of a can or a wonderful TV dinner YUM YUM


 
so call me somehow refined. t.v. dinners weren't allowed through 99% of my childhood life. canned food is in my pantry to expire.


----------



## Catavenger

I tried to eat snails once but they were to fast for me to catch


----------



## luvs

uh-huh. so, if ur too against snails, shant be rude to the adventrous.

you've gotten further rude toward me, & i'm sick of your nonsense. behave as an adult. friggin buy store-brand lunchables for dinner if escargot offends you. shrug~


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> uh-huh. so, if ur too against snails, shant be rude to the adventrous.
> 
> you've gotten further rude toward me, & i'm sick of your nonsense. behave as an adult. friggin buy store-brand lunchables for dinner if escargot offends you. shrug~



You tell 'em, luvs. I'll sit at the table with you anytime and share a couple dozen escargot with my mini Epi baguettes and their savory toppings. A nice adult beverage or a pop would compliment nicely, dontcha think?


----------



## JEV

I made a pot of marinara sauce yesterday  and 10 dozen 4-cheese & spinach whole wheat raviolis, which we had  for dinner with a salad. Damn! They sure were good this time. Filled with Ricotta, Parmesan-Romano blend, Cream Cheese, Mozzarella and spinach. I only  cooked 9 of them for myself, but I wished I had 18. SWMBO said I had  enough. Peanut butter cookies (2) for dessert. I freeze the raviolis on  cookie sheets, then transfer to freezer bags.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> You tell 'em, luvs. I'll sit at the table with you anytime and share a couple dozen escargot with my mini Epi baguettes and their savory toppings. A nice adult beverage or a pop would compliment nicely, dontcha think?


 that's right, joe! & that bread looks awesome~


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Leni

I had escargot once in a very famous restaurant.  It was like eating rubber but the sauce was great.  We also had frog legs.  Tasted okay but what got me was the tiny toes that they left on the legs.  It was our 25th anniversary and our friends persuaded us to be adventurous.


----------



## muleman RIP

So what is that in the middle? Looks like a waldorf salad?


----------



## pirate_girl

It's tuna salad on a tossed salad lol


----------



## JEV

I made Potato Bombs for my dinner. DW went to a wedding with one of her widow friends, so I was left alone and to my own devices. This idea came from a [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aUNmtSgB0c&feature=relmfu"]YouTube video here[/ame] that was posted on a friend's food website.

Here's the sequence.
Core the taters with an apple coring tool. Cut the plugs into thirds and save end plugs.





Make a filling for the holes. I used ham, cooked salami, mozzarella & sharp cheddar cheeses.





Plug the holes to hold the filling in while baking.





Wrap the potato with a whole strip of bacon.





Wrap in aluminum foil and bake for 1 hour at 375F.





A thing of beauty when fully cooked.





Cut lengthwise and apply your favorite topping(s).


----------



## muleman RIP

They look real good Joe. Might have try them some day soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Joe, those came out awesome!


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Wow Joe, those came out awesome!


I took 2 of them to Barb's house for her and John to try. She's had a tough week.


----------



## Catavenger

YUM I fixed some burnt microwave pizza. Guess the oven has more wattage than I thought. So I cooked another and it was OK but think I may make popcorn. It's Saturday night so why can't I indulge?


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> I had escargot once in a very famous restaurant. It was like eating rubber but the sauce was great. We also had frog legs. Tasted okay but what got me was the tiny toes that they left on the legs. It was our 25th anniversary and our friends persuaded us to be adventurous.


 
overcooked & imprperly utilized,then, leni~

got andy capp's pseudo-frieis 4 dinner


----------



## lilbopeep

Been having major connection problems. GRRRRRRRRRRRR 

Tentative plans are: shell steak (cooked on the cast iron stove top grill pan or the broiler not sure which), steamed fresh spinach, sautéed mushrooms and oven fries.
I may have a salad with romaine, butter lettuce, blue cheese crumbles (Trader Joe cave aged), vine tomato and Trader Joe's Spicy peanut dressing or romano Caesar dressing.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had ham, rice and green beans.
Boring!


----------



## muleman RIP

Just had fileted chicken breasts baked in a creamy sauce with sliced swiss and stuffing mix over the whole works. Baked 2 sweet taters and topped them with maple sugar.


----------



## JEV

Riblets, potato salad, broccoli and corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## Leni

Meatloaf which is something which I haven't made for a while.  Potatoes, carrots and broccoli will be the sides.


----------



## lilbopeep

Romaine lettuce, Trader Joe’s cave aged blue cheese crumbles and Trader Joe’s romano Caeser dressing.







Broiled Shell steak, microwave steamed fresh baby spinach, quartered fresh mushrooms and onion pan fried in butter with my all-purpose seasoning blend and a splash of Maggi seasoning and frozen fries done in the oven.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's yummy Peeps.


----------



## luvs

pantry-diving. cookies from the freezer, too


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> That's yummy Peeps.


 Thank you PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you PG!


Welcome.


----------



## lilbopeep

Sweet dreams sweetie


----------



## pirate_girl

Pizza from a place called Niedecken's.
With pepperoni, onion, green pepper, and black olives.
Soon as I order it.

Shouldn't even be hungry after the stack of pancakes and bacon I had this morning... 
...gosh I've been eating lately like I did when I was pregnant with the boys.. 

Shut up Mule, I'm too menopausal to get that way..lol!!


----------



## luvs

i think my blake offered to buy a pizza. losin' my marbles if not


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Shut up Mule, I'm too menopausal to get that way..lol!!


Oh, we know that for sure.


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i think my blake offered to buy a pizza. losin' my marbles if not


Did he? 
Anyhow, here is the pie.
Next to Jack's possibly the best pizza to be had in town.
I go to Pizza Hut occasionally, but am growing tired of it.
Rather get food from a Mom and Pop shop and support them anyway.


----------



## luvs

if he can now, lollie. he has to get his buddy from the 'piddle now, tho. he's drunk so needs blake to take him home. thanx 4 the pseudo pie cuts~ it's usually Mom/Pop pizza here, too. so good, & i really respect 1 of 'em.


----------



## pirate_girl

Blake sounds like a good friend 'n 'at..
Yep, I recall your pizza love place and the cuts discussion= square vs pointy.


----------



## luvs

he's blake- i call him jake all of the time. oops~ i have my fave 1 & fave 2 pies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh crap, sorry hun..
There, I fixed it.. :/


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Oh crap, sorry hun..
> There, I fixed it.. :/


 

ur the sweetest of the sweet, the golden girls song just played on we tv & i thought of u rite away~


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I'm honoured, Aubs.
Always think of you when I hear the Bread tune on oldies radio- but really I don't have to hear it to think of you.
I just do.. my little chickadee-type girlfriend, pal, buddy and pardner..


----------



## luvs

luv 'ya, lollie~ 

dinner is the quickest thing i can find. maybe i'll cross the st. on my way in to get dinner in the strip. returning to zzzzz's for a few. zonked @ the 'puter again.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Light-Linguine-Carbonara.aspx


----------



## JEV




----------



## luvs

i think chilean sea bass. some veggies.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked haddock loins and home made macaroni salad. Going to have some fresh strawberries over vanilla ice cream for desert. We vacuum sealed a bunch but even though I ate a few today while capping them I love them for a topping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice ham dinner Joe!
Well, the linguine turned out super delicious, trouble is, I didn't take a pic.
Got some left for lunch or dinner tomorrow, so I'll plate it and take one then.


----------



## tiredretired

Pasta Salad and grilled McKenzie Hot Dogs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds good TR.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 61789


----------



## pirate_girl

what the heck? ^


----------



## muleman RIP

Edit it and reselect the pic.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Edit it and reselect the pic.


I always use the paper clip thingy.. better not do that, huh?


----------



## muleman RIP

You can still do that and then only select the newest one from the drop down menu.


----------



## pirate_girl

that's what I did first time around.


----------



## tiredretired

*Potato Bombs!!!  * Stuffed with Cheese, Proscuitto, bacon.  Lot's of bacon!  Drowning in Daisy's Sour Cream with fresh chives from the herb garden.  Culinary Nirvana!!  No Joke.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> *Potato Bombs!!!  * Stuffed with Cheese, Proscuitto, bacon.  Lot's of bacon!  Drowning in Daisy's Sour Cream with fresh chives from the herb garden.  Culinary Nirvana!!  No Joke.


Joe and his neighbour (my friend Barb) will be thrilled you liked them!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Joe and his neighbour (my friend Barb) will be thrilled you liked them!



Liking them does not even begin to describe it.  LOL.  Fantastic to say the least.  A keeper in this household.  I do tend to go a little heavier on the sour cream than Mrs.  TR does.


----------



## nixon

Nachos !


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Liking them does not even begin to describe it.  LOL.  Fantastic to say the least.  A keeper in this household.  I do tend to go a little heavier on the sour cream than Mrs.  TR does.


I like sour cream too, but buttah is my bettah friend!


----------



## JEV

My DW decided at 5:30 that she would like pizza and a salad for dinner, which means TWO pizzas because I don't like boring peperoni & cheese pizzas. She went to the store and I made the dough and cut up MY toppings; onion, green pepper, broccoli and some leftover ham off the bone. As DW's pizza was going on the stone, she decided she also wanted broccoli on hers (like that's going to make it healthy or something. Sheesh!)  :lol:


----------



## thcri RIP

Salmon on the grill, sweet potato and a lettuce salad accompanied by some wine and a wonderful lady.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn Joe, now i want pizza.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Damn Joe, now i want pizza.



We have a bunch left over. Stop by, and remember to bring the beer. you'll be welcome with open arms.


----------



## Melensdad

I had a burger and a pint of Moose Drool Ale at the Blueberry Hill in St Louis.


----------



## pirate_girl

We ordered in Jack's pizza at work.
Ham and pineapple.


----------



## pirate_girl

spaghettt!! as Nadia G calls it..... and texas toast garlic bread.


----------



## JEV

Must be a good night for pasta. Ravioli and salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe, I used the green can stuff too.
Looks good!


----------



## muleman RIP

Simmered chicken breasts in honey mustard salad dressing in the crockpot along with mashed taters. Was going to have strawberries but the old woman down the road made strawberry rhubarb pie and a bunch of cookies for me. Had to stop and get them while we were out looking for bees.


----------



## luvs

for the staff meal, franks, fries, chili, poppyseed bread that the pastry ppl made, fixins. cookies. i got 2 fries & a dab of chili. was time 4 cooking duties again by the time i went & got my cell & 'at.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those cookies look good also. Old woman made some mini brownies in little cupcake papers with a mint Hershey kiss in the center. Those dang things are addicting.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> for the staff meal, franks, fries, chili, poppyseed bread that the pastry ppl made, fixins. cookies. i got 2 fries & a dab of chili. was time 4 cooking duties again by the time i went & got my cell & 'at.


Nice look into the kitch, Aubrey!
I was about to ask you what you had for dinner.


----------



## luvs

yum, mule.
lollie, that is a 'lil glimpse, at least. they combined where i used work, the other service areas, relocated an area so as to create the 1 restaurant....... so  to see my school fading away.


----------



## JEV

This turned out so good that I wanted to post it by itself before dinner.

Diced Russet taters, hard cooked eggs, diced celery, grated carrot,  celery seed, Hellman's mayo, sour cream, sweet pickle relish, salt,  fresh ground pepper, topped with sliced eggs, parsley and Spanish  paprika. As with most, no measuring, just go by feel and taste. 




​


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great! I could eat a bunch of that.


----------



## JEV

Tasty din-din...


----------



## luvs

yum, joe!

staff lunch was a pork curry over spatzle w/ a sour cream/parsley garnish & cucumber-redd onion salad. ummmm. lunch doubles as dinner. i'll snack later on tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

Philly on a bagel, carrot sticks, yogurt (peach)


----------



## luvs

staff lunch was a meatball w/ fresh angelhair & fresh tomato sauce, a mesclun green salad w/ a honey-dijon dressing, & toasted crostini w/ olive oil & black truffle. Chef only gave me 4 minutes to nosh so i could get my station prepped.
my dear friend made me a lunch & gave it to my other friend to give to me. she gets hugs for that.
that'll be dinner if i get a few to dine. pb&j on a wheat sammich thin, a lemon zest luna bar, pb crackers, & an orange.


----------



## Melensdad

Hamburgers on the grill.

Amish made egg noodles, with onions, garlic and butter.

Mixed sweet pickled veggies.





luvs said:


> . . . a *lemon zest luna bar*, pb crackers, & an orange.



I love lemon zest Luna bars!  I know they are sold as a 'girls' fitness bars, but they really good!!!


----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


> I love lemon zest Luna bars! I know they are sold as a 'girls' fitness bars, but they really good!!!


 
i trust your judgement, so i'll give it a whirl. haven't bought many healthy bars, 'cept way when ago when there were like 2 brands. (btw, ex used to often make me get the special k cereals, - it was girl cereal, he said.)


----------



## pirate_girl

The NOVFA Firefighters Convention is in town for the weekend.
The usual fair - type lovely junk foods are available.

Between myself, Linette and some others, we decided that _someone _should run downtown to the concessions for the Italian sausage/onion and pepper subs.

Guess who got elected?
It was a madhouse down there.. had to park at the bank and walk down in uniform, no less..

Lots of peeps were already way too happy from the beer tent, sirens blaring, bands playing..
Damn.. and all I wanted was to run out for some dinner.


----------



## Ironman

Bay back ribs, slaw and potato boats with lotsa bacon. 

ugh... can't... move.... 

.


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks good!

I had b/s chicken breast, spinach salad and corn (cut off the cob).
Didn't take a pic tho.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ate so much at the Amish benefit auction we settled for me throwing some chicken nuggets in the oven. Had some real honey and real mustard to dunk them in.


----------



## luvs

i just finally slightly undercooked cooked this lobster i meant to cook yesterday & cooled it under h20. i'll re-warm it later. pasta w/ truffle oil & a veggie. was already in the bresaola & marcona almonds & i'm gonna have proscuitto.


----------



## rlk

Ironman said:


> Bay back ribs, slaw and potato boats with lotsa bacon.  .



Ironman, you got a recipe for those potato boats you can share?  Thanks.

Bob


----------



## luvs

lobster before i cut it/prepped it for noshing, buttered corn w/ frank's & garlic, angelhair w/ sundried tomato & truffle oil, & lemon-garlic butter.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rocky's looking good there, Aubs!
Love how you seasoned your corn too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Caesar salad, pickled beets/egg, Wheat Thins flat bread.
Then went to the ice cream place and got my dole whip in a waffle cone.


----------



## JEV

Here's what the China Buffet provided for dinner, that DS paid for. I  always have three plates of food when dining here... Appetizer course,  main course and finally, dessert course.

Mussels, stuffed clams and Nigiri Sushi with wasabi & pickled ginger on top.






Shrimp, green beans, sesame chicken over vegetable fried rice and some  kind of beef & mushroom dish that was quite good. (Quite possibly it  could have been made from some feral animal from around the restaurant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






A couple more nigiri sushi, Crab rangoon, crab stuffed shells, pork egg roll, and imitation crab in an onion and cheese sauce.






And my favorite granddaughter enjoying the Buddhist's offerings...


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum Joe, where'd you put all that? 
Alexa sure looks cute eating from her own big girl plate.


----------



## Ironman

rlk said:


> Ironman, you got a recipe for those potato boats you can share?  Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Yes I do rlk.

Basically you bake the potatoes at 350* for an hour in the oven.
Take them out, cut them in half and scoop out the inside leaving a 1/4" shell.
Smother the inside with butter, and add some salt and pepper. Then put in some crumbled cooked bacon and top it off with shredded cheddar cheese.
Throw them back in the oven for 10 - 15 minutes to melt the cheese.
 I added diced green onions and sour cream on top. You can also add chives, or whatever else you want. 
Must use Wisconsin cheese tho. 

Here's a video doing kinda the same thing with different stuff.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmVVEqqSsvU"]Easy Potato Boat Recipe with Wisconsin Cheese      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rlk

Ironman said:


> Yes I do rlk.
> 
> Basically you bake the potatoes at 350* for an hour in the oven.
> Take them out, cut them in half and scoop out the inside leaving a 1/4" shell.
> Smother the inside with butter, and add some salt and pepper. Then put in some crumbled cooked bacon and top it off with shredded cheddar cheese.
> Throw them back in the oven for 10 - 15 minutes to melt the cheese.
> I added diced green onions and sour cream on top. You can also add chives, or whatever else you want.
> Must use Wisconsin cheese tho.



Thanks.  I'll be trying your recipe shortly.

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

The only problem with potatoes like that is I usually eat the scooped out potato and get too full to enjoy the finished meal.


----------



## rlk

Ironman,
I notice you have charcoal briquettes on a gas grill.  Never seen that done before.  Does that help give more of a charcoal taste?

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Ironman

rlk said:


> Ironman,
> I notice you have charcoal briquettes on a gas grill.  Never seen that done before.  Does that help give more of a charcoal taste?
> 
> Thanks, Bob.


Yes Bob, it does when they are under the food.

My original plan was to put an expanded steel grate over the burners in place of the stainless flavorizer bars, and fill it with ceramic briquettes. When the drippings fall on the hot briquettes you get the same smoke flavor of charcoal. I never got around to fabbing up a grate yet, so I put the briquettes in between the flavorizer bars, but a few of them fell through so I just put them inside on top of the grill for now. You can barely see a few of them in the pics still there.
I grill out all year long and wanted to make it simple as possible, so I piped a natural gas line out to my new grill. But - I prefer the taste of charcoal (without the hassle). I think I got everything almost the way I want it now for when the Packers are in the playoffs this year and win the Superbowl. 

.


----------



## JEV

Last night with our granddaughter till she goes home to Mommy & Daddy, so we wanted something we KNEW she would eat.


----------



## muleman RIP

She looks like she is loving gramp's sketties.


----------



## luvs

a strip steak w/ lobster claws, yesterday's extra pasta, green beenz, & milk.


----------



## JEV

I made a beef stir fry with vegetable fried rice for dinner. We have enough left over for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

i just took a few things (fritters, breaded fried cod, sauces) from the staff breakfast. snacked later, then the rest of my loster claws & strip steak, veggies & milk, all cold. & good.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. 2-cheese omelet, homemade hash browns and honey whole wheat toast. Very filling.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to DQ- Hot dog with the works and a chocolate dipped cone.


----------



## muleman RIP

I made grilled ham and cheese with swiss on one side of the ham and velveeta on the other. They were good and quick for a hot day. Was going to grill chicken on the grill but it was 86 degrees and I had enough heat for the day.


----------



## JEV

I was tied up with an event all weekend ("Field Day" for ham radio), so when my 26 year-young son and his girlfriend came over today to do their laundry, my wife asked him if he wanted to make the dinner for tonight. Not a chef, but just a guy who also enjoys cooking he jumped at the opportunity, as his apartment only has 18" of workable counter space. I think he did an excellent job, starting with just a package of bone-in chicken breast. I like to think the apple has not fallen far from the tree. He makes me proud. BTW, the chicken breast was grilled to perfection, and was very juicy.


----------



## muleman RIP

He sure put on a good looking meal. Can't wait till there is some affordable corn ready around here. It is all imported and going for 40 cents an ear.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> He sure put on a good looking meal. Can't wait till there is some affordable corn ready around here. It is all imported and going for 40 cents an ear.


We're paying 3 for $1, and it's been very good for a month or more.


----------



## luvs

i'm so ill. so hungry! bubble-bath time. so sleepy. better cheddars. peas.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i'm so ill. so hungry! bubble-bath time. so sleepy. better cheddars. peas.


Oh Aubrey.
Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.
My dinner at worked sucked, it was a chicken casserole.
Yup. Chicken, noodles and peas with a poor excuse for a salad.
Lettuce and french dressing??
Hmmm.. that's a salad?

I should have gone out for something.
Like across the road to Taco Hell..


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> We're paying 3 for $1, and it's been very good for a month or more.


About the same here.
Still waiting for Suter's to start selling the goods from the little red barn.


----------



## muleman RIP

Around here it usually goes for $2.50 a dozen. maybe $3 if folks are willing to pay it.


----------



## JEV

We had some grilled chicken leftover from yesterday's dinner, so I made a quick Spanish rice (1C rice, 2C chicken broth & 1C mild salsa all cooked together) then diced up the chicken and mixed it in with the rice. A veggie side and we called it "DINNER."


----------



## luvs

i'm getting better, lollie~ okay, i'm 'bout to sing the golden girlz song.
great salad u got. u should see the foodservice they've implemented @ a few hospitals here. i thought i'd dreamt it all, hehe. real, good food we'd call in, delivered via robot to waitstaff. they tried to get me to work there.

joe, now i'm sure u know by now i'm nary a fan of 98% of all types of rice. i would devour your dinner, tho. looks so good. can i borrow the recipe u typed~ think i'll add black beenz & cheese, maybe a few scallions 4 garnish. yum. blake would luv it. he adores rice.

me, it's junk food nite. missed staff brekkie- i chose to take 3 certification exams rather than attend class. i despise bubble sheets.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made tuna noodle casserole with fresh peas in it. Baked in the oven which was ok but won't do again.


----------



## pirate_girl

I heated a can of organic cheese ravioli that I'd bought at a health food store.
It was good. 
Had corn too and a bagel.


----------



## JEV

Self explanatory.


----------



## luvs

they ordered in pizza for us, someone put together mesclun green salads w/ a viniagrette, another made garlic crostini, & another, salmon w/ an herbed crema.


----------



## muleman RIP

Facebook stirfry. Nuff said.


----------



## pirate_girl

Again, Aubs.. very nice food you had today!

I was going to make chicken and salad, but knew I was going out for ice cream this evening.. so ... decided to say to hell with cooking and got two corn dogs (which I might add were HUGE).. I even gnawed the last bits of the fried batter off the sticks like a starved squirrel, then had a turtle sundae.


----------



## luvs

my last school-made breakfast/dinner. test tomorrow, a certification renewal, then bye-bye school. i luv school, so this wasn't the best of days.
corned beef & swiss sammiches, someone made kettle chips, 2 ppl made creamy cuke/onion salads, & there was thousand island. kind of. it broke as the guy that made it was too close to the ranges/stove an' 'at.
pastry made marble cupcakes.


----------



## pirate_girl

They had the chicken cordon bleu boneless breasts-- from our food service provider today..Gordon Food Service.
The sodium and fat content in those are outrageous, so it makes me wonder how it fits into the dietary guidelines for a lot of my patients and residents.
They don't get it that often so.....
Had that and a tomato/onion salad.
It was pretty good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had leftovers to empty out the fridge for my big jug of iced tea.


----------



## JEV

I took some pork shoulder steaks, chopped them into little pieces and turned it into Sweet-n-Sour Pork with Flied Lice.


----------



## muleman RIP

The wife would love that Joe. We took pork loin steaks and sliced and chunked them in an Oriental stir fry mix. Was real good over a little plain rice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tuna salad sandwich (made this morning) ..deli pea salad.. yogurt..  lots of water and iced tea!


----------



## Ironman

Tonight I had a *Baconator* from Wendy's. Holy balls that's a good burger! 

Last night I had my favorite food from my favorite pizzeria. I ventured into the big city and visited my friend, a little old Lady that has been consistently cranking out the best pizza anywhere between Chicago and Milwaukee for over 20 years. Takeout and delivery only in this little shack - had to be about 120* in there! Maria has a Brother on the other side of town with an equally good pizza. 

.




.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks mighty good!


----------



## pirate_girl

A taco salad from Cabo, and iced tea.


----------



## JEV

I was working outside all day, so this chicken & rice casserole with steamed veggies and salad was made by DW & DS. this is a longtime family favorite.


----------



## luvs

i got dolmades w/ hummus & pita. i was a tad iffy on them as they were lukewarm. & a snowcone- sorta- @ the regatta. we split quart of lemonade w/ strawberry, lemon & lime slices. there were food stands all over the place, so it was a tough call.


----------



## JEV

Good luck with the carnival food, luvs. I stay away from that stuff that sits out all day, because it usually keeps me up all night...if you know what I mean.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Good luck with the carnival food, luvs. I stay away from that stuff that sits out all day, because it usually keeps me up all night...if you know what I mean.


 
i hear 'ya, joe! nothing except for drinks were on ice. most kept the food stored in water baths & 'at. i only got 2 in before i got full, thank goodness.


----------



## muleman RIP

I had chicken tenders and yellow rice for dinner. Steamed shrimp for lunch. I did not want them to go bad.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Aubrey.
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.
> My dinner at worked sucked, it was a chicken casserole.
> Yup. Chicken, noodles and peas with a poor excuse for a salad.
> Lettuce and french dressing??
> Hmmm.. that's a salad?
> 
> I should have gone out for something.
> Like across the road to Taco Hell..


 Thats not a salad! LOL I needa make you a salad!!


We took drive into PA. Stopped at a Long John Silver in Scranton for lunch - I just got chicken planks (sans the pups and fries) and pink lemonade LOL - go to a fish joint and get chicken. I love the chicken!! We were treated to an AMAZING show by Mother Nature in 2 states including wonderful lightning streaks of white and pink, huge hail and lots of rain! No rainbow but BEAUTIFUL sun shafts streaming through puffy clouds between deluges of rain and hail. We took refuge at a Cracker Barrel in NJ when the rain and hail got heavy. I had tomato juice w/ lemon, ice water, coffee and a small side of grits w / butter to settle my tummy. Got a chef salad to go for dinner.


----------



## JEV

I pulled out a small rolled pork roast that I tied up from pork  shoulder, but decided against roasting it. Instead, I trimmed and cubed  the meat, tossed it in seasoned flour, then fried it in cast iron in  chicken schmaltz until the meat was cooked through and slightly  caramelized. Removed the meat then added a little more schmaltz to the  pan and caramelized the mire poix and diced potatoes. Tossed the meat  back in and added 2 cups of chicken stock with a couple tablespoons of  flour to thicken the broth. A little sea salt & fresh ground pepper  to adjust the flavor, and allowed it to simmer for about 20 minutes.  Cooked up some egg noodles and fresh sweet corn for a veggie, and called  it dinner! It was delicious, especially the cubed pork shoulder. There,  doesn't that sound better than pork stew over noodles?


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> I pulled out a small rolled pork roast that I tied up from pork shoulder, but decided against roasting it. Instead, I trimmed and cubed the meat, tossed it in seasoned flour, then fried it in cast iron in chicken schmaltz until the meat was cooked through and slightly caramelized. Removed the meat then added a little more schmaltz to the pan and caramelized the mire poix and diced potatoes. Tossed the meat back in and added 2 cups of chicken stock with a couple tablespoons of flour to thicken the broth. A little sea salt & fresh ground pepper to adjust the flavor, and allowed it to simmer for about 20 minutes. Cooked up some egg noodles and fresh sweet corn for a veggie, and called it dinner! It was delicious, especially the cubed pork shoulder. There, doesn't that sound better than pork stew over noodles?








 Sounds wonderful Joe


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Thats not a salad! LOL I needa make you a salad!!
> 
> 
> We took drive into PA. Stopped at a Long John Silver in Scranton for lunch - I just got chicken planks (sans the pups and fries) and pink lemonade LOL - go to a fish joint and get chicken. I love the chicken!! We were treated to an AMAZING show by Mother Nature in 2 states including wonderful lightning streaks of white and pink, huge hail and lots of rain! No rainbow but BEAUTIFUL sun shafts streaming through puffy clouds between deluges of rain and hail. We took refuge at a Cracker Barrel in NJ when the rain and hail got heavy. I had tomato juice w/ lemon, ice water, coffee and a small side of grits w / butter to settle my tummy. Got a chef salad to go for dinner.


 
sure is pretty in PA sometimes. shoulda travelled to western PA! not for any particular reason, of course~  dinner tonite- junk food. it's too warm for real food. if i took scissors to the humidity, think it would visably split in half.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made my own sandwich-- swiss cheese, sliced tomato, and romaine on an onion bun, with ranch dressing instead of mayo.
Had some Pringles too.
I've consumed at least a gallon of iced tea today, slightly sweetened.


----------



## JEV

While I made Cheeseburger Soup for our dinner, my wife made a colorful pasta salad to take to our daughter's home for a family picnic tomorrow. She has center stage with that great looking, and tasting, salad.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs Bob is down in St Louis, on her way to Memphis so I'm home with the dogs.  That said my diet will consist of foods that she finds objectionable. Tonight I cooked up some Kiska (blood sausage with barley).


----------



## luvs

they make the best meats, melensdad. is it good, thier k'bossy~ my Grandma used to speak of blood sausage so often. 
now i hafta see where i shoved that dietz/watson deli london broil. that & thier wasabi mustard. 

dinner!

joe, that pasta salad is so bright & colorful. looks great.


----------



## muleman RIP

I cooked while she snoozed so we had maple sugar sausage with mashed taters and corn. Was mighty good and quick to make. That pasta salad does look pretty but I bet the soup tasted great also.


----------



## luvs

muley, i was trying to ignore that soup, not to mention the salad or this thread -  gotta be awake b-4 dawn & haven't got time to make my own. now im'ma just hafta see if joe/DW shall gimme the recipes.


----------



## pirate_girl

5 21"  pizzas from Jack's.
One for A B C and D wings and rehab.
Thanks Cindy, you're a good administrator!


----------



## lilbopeep

To hot to cook.


----------



## muleman RIP

SIL made chicken breasts on the grill with salad and fruit salad for desert. Was real nice to not have to cook tonight. I just fixed her computer and set up some software so it was a fair swap.


----------



## Ironman

lilbopeep said:


> To hot to cook.


I thought the same thing. 

I treated one Son and his GF to Buffalo Wild Wings. Ended up having/challenged to some hot inferno wings anyway. Good stuff.


----------



## lilbopeep

Longhorn Steakhouse - strip steak, baked w/sour cream and butter, asparagus w/ butter and parm shavings, salad w/blue cheese dressing (took 1/2 of everything but the salad home), shared molten lava cake w/vanilla ice cream w/ the girls and hub. Had ice water and unsweet tea w/pomegranate syrup to drink.

Timed it just right to watch the NYC fireworks over the hudson from a high road.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a hot dog, made Joe's potato salad (WOW!!) it was a hit!! 
My BIL and nephew grilled burgers and dogs, had baked beans, chips, cake and vanilla wafer banana pudding.
Watched a little of the fireworks as they started from where we were, but then came home when it started to rain and heard there were storms in the area.
It was really too hot to enjoy staying very long, but the time spent was good, with good food.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> 5 21" pizzas from Jack's.
> One for A B C and D wings and rehab.
> Thanks Cindy, you're a good administrator!


 
ur in rehab!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> ur in rehab!


Sometimes, but not always.
I do prefer caring for those who are recovering from joint replacement, brain injuries, back surgery and dealing with Parkinson's, etc..
BTW, we have one of the best Parkinson's rehab programs in NW Ohio.


----------



## luvs

u 'da best.

anyhow, probably brekkie sufficed.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> u 'da best.
> 
> anyhow, probably brekkie sufficed.



Correction!
WE da best.

As of July 2011, the medicare rating for Vancrest Of Delphos, was 5 stars.* Only 11% of nursing homes have 5 stars in Ohio*.

https://www.ourparents.com/ohio/delphos/vancrest_of_delphos#type_description

We expect to keep up our reputation.
State inspection is due again at any time.
We're ready.


----------



## luvs

smooches & hugs~


----------



## luvs

'scuse the major clutter~ i'm sorting many things to either file 'er pitch.
dinner was grilled veggies/chix by blake & co.
scotch bonnet in there. i need to swoosh my mouth w/ milk.


----------



## JEV

After all the party food yesterday, we opted for BLT's and kettle chips for dinner. It hit the spot!


----------



## muleman RIP

I did pretty much the same Joe. Grilled ham and cheese with a slice of lebanon bologna in mine as well. Had left over fruit cup for a veggie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made tacos (3)
Used the standing taco shells- added: seasoned black beans, shoe peg corn, Rotel tomatoes with lime and cilantro, and cheese sauce.

Then had some Blue Bunny rainbow sherbet after.


----------



## JEV

I made a pilot run of Buttery Garlic Knots that I saw on TV the other  day.  (http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/kelsey-nixon/buttery-garlic-herb-knots-recipe/index.html)  I'll be taking these to a party tomorrow evening, with a "to be  determined" side dish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Here are the knots fresh from the oven, and then plated with some   homemade Sopresotta dried sausage the I made in the Winter. This turned   out to be a great snack combination. Gonna have to remember to do this   again.


----------



## muleman RIP

You ate whole test run didn't you?


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> homemade *Sopresotta* dried sausage the I made in the Winter.



Ya know, I've never had *that*.. _someone_ needs to send me a sample..
You owe me from the last 'ectomy.
Just saaaaayin'........

Oh, I had sweet and sour chicken. Asked for fried rice on the side, but Ting's son has a way of being distracted when he takes phone orders, so I got plain white rice with it (not checking the bag first)--
Thank God for the sweet and sour sauce container.. I dumped it on the rice for flavour lol


----------



## Big Dog

JEV said:


> I made a pilot run of Buttery Garlic Knots that I saw on TV the other  day.  (http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/kelsey-nixon/buttery-garlic-herb-knots-recipe/index.html)  I'll be taking these to a party tomorrow evening, with a "to be  determined" side dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the knots fresh from the oven, and then plated with some   homemade Sopresotta dried sausage the I made in the Winter. This turned   out to be a great snack combination. Gonna have to remember to do this   again.



Joe, your food always impresses me and your passion is just out of hand. When you gonna invite me for supper?


----------



## muleman RIP

I think he has a neighborhood bakery and just wants to tease us.


----------



## luvs

i bumped into him, as i was over thata way, & there joe is, slippin' the old bakery owner yet another $20. hehe. j/k. joe, beautiful plate, as per usual.

hm. egg sammich, thinks me.


----------



## JEV

Keep teasing. My belly is full and YOURS is grumbling.

Tonight was pan fried pork shoulder steak, pan fried to die for potatoes, and steamed broccoli & carrots.


----------



## pirate_girl

No meat tacos w/  Bush's seasoned black beans, corn, Rotel lime and cilantro tomatoes, and melted Velveeta.
They're yummy, crunchy and messy!


----------



## luvs

gonna cut a few fries & cook 'em in this solid gold:


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Keep teasing. My belly is full and YOURS is grumbling.
> 
> Tonight was pan fried pork shoulder steak, pan fried to die for potatoes, and steamed broccoli & carrots.


 

joe!


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> joe!


Awww, geeeze! come on up here for a couple of weeks, chef, and I'll whip up enough tasty meals to put 10-15 pounds on ya. If you want to work, I'll see if my friend chef John could use some help at his restaurant.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe, you are a sick pup! You just want to see a die hard Steeler fan come to Brown territory and wait for the fight to start!


----------



## luvs

shhhhhhhhhhh. 
side-note- wtf is w/ all the ppl from wisconson to oh. & NY jersey & 'at here for. yinz know~ i can only figure the by-gone regatta, the festivals, the furries....... games, maybe. haven't seen so many different license plates or non-locals in years. 
ot, i know. apologize.


----------



## muleman RIP

The word is out on the internet that you are catering a PARTY!


----------



## luvs

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!~ (or ur dinner ain't on me)


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan fried walleye.. the last piece which I almost burnt to a delicate degree of crunch .. and a salad.
On my new plate, which I found at a garage sale with a matching bowl


----------



## JEV

Just defrosted some marinara and boiled up some s'ghetti. Toasted some Italian bread and rubbed with garlic. Pretty fast and not worthy of a picture, but very good.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Joe, you are a sick pup! You just want to see a die hard Steeler fan come to Brown territory and wait for the fight to start!


 

u think i keep 2 knives in my hair, an all-clad pot, & a fish spatula (see avvy) on me fer nothin'! he-he. dammit, jus' trying to blow my cover, ain't u~!okay, so maybe that was jus' me posing fer pix. regardless, gasp!

btw, dinner is crocchantini & triple-cream brie w/ a slushy from the bar after that.


----------



## muleman RIP

I crockpotted beef tenderloin chunks with gravy. Then a few hours before we ate I dumped in a jar of holland style onions and some fresh dug little red taters. Had to fight the urge to pig out on a second helping. Have a bit left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made salmon salad this morning (like you do tuna salad only using salmon-pink)..
Plopped it on a large bakery croissant with some romaine, with some salt and black pepper tater chips and peach yogurt.
The brown bag deal.
Got me through the day.


----------



## luvs

making lamb lollipops & a tuscan veggie blend in herbed tomato sauce. 
whet my appetite w/ marcona almonds, rosemary croccantini, & triple-cream brie.


----------



## muleman RIP

I took the wife out to the fireman's carnival for supper. Had a great sweet Italian sausage at the ambulance club booth and later had a loaded baked potato at the fire company one. Those taters are so dang good you fill out your order slip and wait till they call your name. I got real bacon bits and melted cheddar with chives on mine. They have like 10-12 different toppings you choose from. twas excellent. Took her back to the firehose competition and she wanted to go in the big pavilion till she realized it was the BEER hall.  Been going there for 6 years and she never knew they served beer.


----------



## luvs

pub-grub. my guy got us chix strips w/ dips, & fries w/ provolone, cheddar, steak, onion, & between us we made a mere dent in 'dem fries. 

so good.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

luvs said:


> pub-grub. my guy got us chix strips w/ dips, & fries w/ provolone, cheddar, steak, onion, & between us we made a mere dent in 'dem fries.
> 
> so good.


 Oh them fries look freakin delicious


----------



## luvs

thanx, ohiotc! they were pretty good. a cheeseteak on fries, of sorts.


----------



## Catavenger

Think I will walk up  a half mile or so & get a cheeseburger & fries? The walk should burn off the calories don't you think?


----------



## luvs

yep. keeps me spindly.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those fries would be terrific. We made a tuna noodle casserole with some corn and peas thrown in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cantina steak burrito from Taco Hell and a side of tortilla chips w/ guacamole.
Yesterday I got the Cantina chicken bowl.
Both are delicious, and very fresh tasting.
Beats the hell out of the other stuff on their menu.

Thank you Chef Garcia!

http://www.cantinabell.com/cbm/?utm_campaign=CB&utm_source=CPC&utm_medium=USM#intro


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Those fries would be terrific. We made a tuna noodle casserole with some corn and peas thrown in.


 
my Mom's fave comfort food. 1st dinner i was allowed to make when i was a kiddo. is urs covered in smushed potato chips or cheese or anything, muley~
& thanx! fries rocked!


----------



## muleman RIP

Of course it had cheese on it. Shredded cheddar and a little velveeta to thicken it up! Got more cheese on the grocery list for tomorrow!


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably some popcorn or something.
I had a nice meal after church at my niece and nephews.
Ham, scalloped potatoes, green beans and blueberry cheesecake.


----------



## muleman RIP

Will probably have some more of the chile and rice we made for lunch.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Of course it had cheese on it. Shredded cheddar and a little velveeta to thicken it up! Got more cheese on the grocery list for tomorrow!


 
good mule!
i need cheese. brillat savarin. makes a rockin' sammich. 

blake & i, we'll have cheese-cornflake potatoes from his Gran's gathering fer dinner, i think.


----------



## Tweeker

Justa lita snacka 
Tweeker


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good!


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweeker said:


> Justa lita snacka
> Tweeker


Oh my goodness!!

Those look good!

I was gonna go to A&W for a dog and root beer, but decided against it.
After the awesome meal my niece made this afternoon, figured that was enough for the day.
I snacked on a small plate of President brie and rye Triscuits earlier.


----------



## JEV

After working all day in the oppressive heat (it hit 100F here today), I decided we should have something light for dinner. I grilled some chicken tenders in the ribbed cast iron pan, and DW chopped some fresh romain, tomatoes, cukes, carrots and red onion. Topped it with some sliced almonds and Marzetti's sweet & sour dressing.


----------



## luvs

sheer gourmet:


----------



## JEV

Uhhhhh, chef. Where are the Le Cordon Bleu delicacies? I'm seeing processed food and Pub Grub, but I really want to see some creative, mouth watering meals. How 'bout it, chef???


----------



## luvs

joe, they arrive @ my mental door so often i cannot jot a recipe quickly enough.
this 'lil chef decided she's gonna snooze fer once. 
now, u know my talents/abilities. u've seen my plated meals, & often.
too busy rootin' fer 'dem Stillers!


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> shhhhhhhhhhh.
> side-note- wtf is w/ all the ppl from wisconson to oh. & NY jersey & 'at here for. yinz know~ i can only figure the by-gone regatta, the festivals, the furries....... games, maybe. haven't seen so many different license plates or non-locals in years.
> ot, i know. apologize.


 We want your sticky BUNS Joe!! LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

ALL this food looks and sounds fantastic!! I think I will cook tonight!!

Maybe even snap a pic.

Thinking bacon, eggs, fried tater and onions and buttermilk biscuits to dip!


----------



## lilbopeep

Over easy eggs, bacon, potatoes & onion fried in bacon fat and English muffin


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Peeps, you sure know how to torture 
Looks fabulous as always hun.

I babysat for my 11 month old niece Eliza, while Mommy and Daddy went to Fort Wayne, Indiana shopping.
She likes mac and cheese and cooked carrots. 
That's what we had.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thanks for reminding me Peeps! Time to get some bacon out for tomorrow. We had a chuck roast in crockpot with chunked up carrots and celery and little red taters.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Peeps, you sure know how to torture
> Looks fabulous as always hun.
> 
> I babysat for my 11 month old niece Eliza, while Mommy and Daddy went to Fort Wayne, Indiana shopping.
> She likes mac and cheese and cooked carrots.
> That's what we had.


 


muleman said:


> Thanks for reminding me Peeps! Time to get some bacon out for tomorrow. We had a chuck roast in crockpot with chunked up carrots and celery and little red taters.


 Thank you Lollie. BTW I WANT that pretty plate you got recently. Beautiful delicate pattern!

OH Mulie YUM!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I want BLT's for lunch tomorrow but I will have some for breakfast too! Hope I have a few ripe tomatoes after making chili the other day.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. BTW I WANT that pretty plate you got recently. Beautiful delicate pattern!
> 
> OH Mulie YUM!!




Thanks!
I've only got one whole set of actual matching china.
The white ones with the gold band.
All the other plates have been finds at garage and rummage sales, or the buck stores.
I'm a plate freak.. and like to find different soup spoons too.

Yeah Bill, that looks delicioso!


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Peeps, you sure know how to torture
> Looks fabulous as always hun.
> 
> I babysat for my 11 month old niece Eliza, while Mommy and Daddy went to Fort Wayne, Indiana shopping.
> She likes mac and cheese and cooked carrots.
> That's what we had.


 
i concur. yum, peepz.

lollie, raynin's the same way, or was. macaroni & she'll find carrot in a dish & take 'em from it. she's 1 1/2-ish, tho, now, & interested in the food the adults have now. i lived w/ her on my hip while i nuked us lunch often.

my bro gave her a teensy pc. of a spicy pepper. she devoured that & the other pcs thereafter. yep, he'll the 1 changnin' her.

dinner- i'll find food in that 'kitch. i'm on a cheese bender lately.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i'm on a cheese bender lately.


Did you mention cheese?


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh my! I could so eat some of that garlic cheese. Want a kiss? Just cut a chunk of colby after running those horses off.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> i concur. yum, peepz.
> 
> lollie, raynin's the same way, or was. macaroni & she'll find carrot in a dish & take 'em from it. she's 1 1/2-ish, tho, now, & interested in the food the adults have now. i lived w/ her on my hip while i nuked us lunch often.
> 
> my bro gave her a teensy pc. of a spicy pepper. she devoured that & the other pcs thereafter. yep, he'll the 1 changnin' her.
> 
> dinner- i'll find food in that 'kitch. i'm on a cheese bender lately.


Thank you luvie!!


PSSSSSSSST better eat LOTS of fruits and veggies with that cheese or you will need DINE-O-MITE!!


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you luvie!!
> 
> 
> PSSSSSSSST better eat LOTS of fruits and veggies with that cheese or you will need DINE-O-MITE!!


 

mule!
peeperz, 1 thing- IBS. the version that makes u get exercise jogging to the throne so often.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> mule!
> peeperz, 1 thing- IBS. the version that makes u get exercise jogging to the throne so often.


 I ALSO get that OFTEN. BUT 2 good grilled american and swiss (2 thin slice of each cheese) sammies and bring the crow bar! I LOVE them but HATE the result. LOL I tend to eat french or imported cheeses (brie, gouda, danish blue etc) instead that don't have that effect on me. LOl


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I tend to eat french or imported cheeses (brie


----------



## luvs

another fer the bries & bleus 'an 'at. it's so good. it disappears in 1 nite. i got double-cream last time. not again. triple-creme!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am about overdue to go to the local cheese plant about 5 miles away. Their 7 year extra sharp is to die for. It is expensive but really good.


----------



## luvs

wtf is $$ if it means delicous food, i say!


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> wtf is $$ if it means delicous food, i say!


Try living on social security once. I splurge once in a while for stuff like that. Just like my bologna and jerky.


----------



## luvs

food is my life. i'd sell ur prius for my dinner.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thinking about a minute steak for a snack. Put some shredded cheddar on it. Bummer is i have to run to the garden for an onion and it's raining.


----------



## muleman RIP

Skipped the onion and just had cheese and lettuce. Was good. Had a nanner afterward.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Skipped the onion and just had cheese and lettuce. Was good. Had a nanner afterward.


 OH MAN I WANT some cantelope!!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Skipped the onion and just had cheese and lettuce. Was good. Had a nanner afterward.


Question:
Why the fork? 
Damn, I'd have gone out in the rain for an onion, but that's just me..


----------



## muleman RIP

Got half of some melon they were selling the other day in the fridge. It is OK but I am looking forward to the lope myself.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Question:
> Why the fork?
> Damn, I'd have gone out in the rain for an onion, but that's just me..


 To cook the steak?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Question:
> Why the fork?
> Damn, I'd have gone out in the rain for an onion, but that's just me..


That is for scratching up her teflon skillets! The onion would have been nice but it is dark and wet and I ain't dressed.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> To cook the steak?


ahh yes.. looks like he plopped it down on the counter, leaving a bit of a mess..
tsk tsk..


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That is for scratching up her teflon skillets! The onion would have been nice but it is dark and wet and I ain't dressed.


roflmao!!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ahh yes.. looks like he plopped it down on the counter, leaving a bit of a mess..
> tsk tsk..


And you know who will wash it too! I scrub the pots and pans as well most of the time. I vacuum and scrub cupboards and do a lot of housework when it is this hot.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> And you know who will wash it too! I scrub the pots and pans as well most of the time. I vacuum and scrub cupboards and do a lot of housework when it is this hot.


I know.
I know..


----------



## luvs

mention cleaning 1 time again & i'm callin' blake to scrub that glass in the sink. i made 'im re-wash 'em all recently. he'd left slight grease on my dishes- nope. rant approaching. wait 'til he sees that greasy spatula he put in my dish drainer & the grease spatters on my range. poor guy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cleaning up is part of the job! Now we want a pic of him scrubbing it.


----------



## luvs

u wait.......


----------



## lilbopeep

YIKES!!


----------



## JEV

Did some baking today for our family reunion tomorrow.











I made 4 dozen pan fried potato/cheese/bacon pierogies as a side to go with a pile of pulled pork.


----------



## muleman RIP

They won't last long. folks will be eating them right up. Look great as usual.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made chicken kabobs on the grill. Marinated the chicken in a teriyaki mix and added some mock crab chunks on each one. They were great!


----------



## JEV

Had our family reunion today, and dinner pretty much consisted of ...
















We give thanks for the pig who was fully committed to our personal satisfaction. We ate everything but the oink.


----------



## muleman RIP

Besides the pig somebody hit that bottle of Crown Royal pretty good. Once in a great while I miss it.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Besides the pig somebody hit that bottle of Crown Royal pretty good. Once in a great while I miss it.


The Crown Royal bottle actually was filled with homemade plum brandy called Slivovitz. That shit will take the paint off a bumper. Whooooooo...can't handle more than the welcoming shooter, then I went to my nephew's Kolsch. This was an exceptional batch, and reminded me of what I used to drink at Cooper's Brauhaus when I frequently traveled to Cologne, Germany back in the early 90's.


----------



## luvs

angostura bitters


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Had our family reunion today, and dinner pretty much consisted of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We give thanks for the pig who was fully committed to our personal satisfaction. We ate everything but the oink.


 LOKKS fantastic Joe.


----------



## JEV

Left over broasted chicken, steamed broccoli and skin-on mashed potatoes with onion gravy.


----------



## Catavenger

I have some leftover pork chorizo sausage that I added ground round to. I think I will heat it up with a couple of flour tortillas & maybe a small green salad on the side.


----------



## luvs

my take on pasta carbonara. maybe a veggie or 2 in or beside it.


----------



## JEV

Sesame Pork stir fry with veggies & honey-pineapple sauce. Veggie fried rice to compliment. SWMBO loved it.  :lol:


----------



## pirate_girl

I ended up going by Subway for a 6" veggie delight with everything but the hot peppers and olives, add sweet onion sauce and American cheese.

Ate maybe half of it.

Was too angst-ridden over computer problems LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Sesame Pork stir fry with veggies & honey-pineapple sauce. Veggie fried rice to compliment. SWMBO loved it. :lol:


 That looks fantastic Joe!!

Sorry to hear of your puter problems Lollie. Hope all is fixed soon. I had connection issues for so long.


----------



## JEV




----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


>


 That looks fantastic Joe. I would love some of everything please. That salad looks wonderful.


----------



## tiredretired

Zuppa Toscanna Soup with Artisan Bread.  I found a knockoff recipe that is a dead ringer for the famous Olive Garden soup.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried cube steaks and corn on the cob for us. Almost ready now.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Zuppa Toscanna Soup with Artisan Bread.  I found a knockoff recipe that is a dead ringer for the famous Olive Garden soup.



PICTURES!!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEV

Made some fresh wheat pasta...






Got some veggies together...






Then put it all together and topped it with grilled chicken breast and fresh grated Parmesan cheese.


----------



## mak2

I love that stuff.  Go there for lunch for the soup and salad.  





TiredRetired said:


> Zuppa Toscanna Soup with Artisan Bread.  I found a knockoff recipe that is a dead ringer for the famous Olive Garden soup.


----------



## JEV

After a nice savory dinner, I was looking for something sweet. Passing the counter I noticed that teh bananas had reached their peak, and if not eaten soon they would become banana bread. So, I grabbed a banana, the Moose Tracks ice cream from the freezer, some chocolate syrup, whipped cream, maraschino cherries and a Kit-Kat candy bar. The rest is history...big smile on the face history. :lol:


----------



## lilbopeep

Friday 7/27/12
Eggplant Parmesan (Pictures aren’t very good)


----------



## muleman RIP

Eggplant! Have not had any for years. Wife does not care for it but I love it. I can eat it till my belly hurts. Mom could burn through 3 nice big ones at one meal when we were kids. Yours look super, Peeps!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Eggplant! Have not had any for years. Wife does not care for it but I love it. I can eat it till my belly hurts. Mom could burn through 3 nice big ones at one meal when we were kids. Yours look super, Peeps!


 Thank you MM


----------



## JEV

The kids had a 40th anniversary party for us last night at DD's home. DD and her friend, Nicole, did all the  planning and cooking, while I played grandpa with Alexa and made sure the cooks stayed  hydrated with whatever they wanted. Here was the menu...

Onions & peppers






Roasted squash






Grilled Italian sausages






Redskin potato salad






Fruit salad






Tossed salad






Some vegan recipe my SIL brought so she could eat.











The loving couple






SWMBO was not happy about this stunt by me, and I stood there while she returned the favor.


----------



## JEV

I had some zucchini's so I made Veggie Burgers, salad and corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## muleman RIP

I grilled up boneless pork loin chops with corn on the cob. We fixed a plate and took it down to the neighbor lady. And I have one chop left for breakfast!


----------



## pirate_girl

Congrats Joe on your 40th!
What a feast they prepared for you.
Your veggie burgers look really good.

I made seasoned turkey patties, with mashed potatoes and broccoli (was going to make turkey gravy, but decided against it).

One for me, one for Gretch and two for tomorrow.
I'll make a sandwich with one of the leftovers tomorrow, with tomato, lettuce and honey dijon dressing.



recipe


----------



## lilbopeep

WONDERFUL pictures for your anniversary and the veggie burgers (whats in the salad? YUM!) Joe!!

Lollie your turkey burgers look fantastic. I have never had one.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to make a taco salad for dinner. Have everything but ripe tomatoes so i may make a run to the one Amish guy. We have a bunch coming but not ripe enough yet.


----------



## JEV

lilbopeep said:


> WONDERFUL pictures for your anniversary and the veggie burgers (*whats in the salad?* YUM!) Joe!!
> 
> Lollie your turkey burgers look fantastic. I have never had one.


DW makes the salads. This one is mixed greens with dried cranberries, chopped walnuts, garlic croutons, almond slices, grated Mozzarella and her homemade sweet dressing (cider or red wine vinegar, canola oil, sugar, salt & pepper). She makes it without measuring any ingredients.


----------



## JEV

1# Hillshire Polska kielbasa, onions, mixed peppers, broccoli and new potatoes. This is a one-pan meal. Literally, you cut everything up, throw it in the pan and simmer it for 20 minutes with the cover on the pan. No oil or liquid is needed, as the fat from the sausage and moisture in the veggies provide all the necessary liquid. Stir once or twice and plate it. Bread & butter with a tossed salad finishes the meal.


----------



## muleman RIP

Might have to copy that for tonight Joe. Been watching some broccoli in the garden and have a few peppers ready. Since Joe hollered about pics here is last nights taco salad. Crunched up tortilla chips with a layer of taco meat, then shredded cheddar, lettuce and tomatoes. Then topped it off with the rest of the meat. Probably about 3/4 lb. of burger on it! Was very good.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> DW makes the salads. This one is mixed greens with dried cranberries, chopped walnuts, garlic croutons, almond slices, grated Mozzarella and her homemade sweet dressing (cider or red wine vinegar, canola oil, sugar, salt & pepper). She makes it without measuring any ingredients.


 YUMMY Joe. I thought it looked like halved cherries.

NICE kielbas!!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Might have to copy that for tonight Joe. Been watching some broccoli in the garden and have a few peppers ready. Since Joe hollered about pics here is last nights taco salad. Crunched up tortilla chips with a layer of taco meat, then shredded cheddar, lettuce and tomatoes. Then topped it off with the rest of the meat. Probably about 3/4 lb. of burger on it! Was very good.


 I had that last week and now I want it again. Looks so good.


----------



## JEV

After looking at pancakes over on NCT, me and DW agreed that pancakes would be a great dinner. Sooooo, I kicked it up a notch and made roll-ups filled with raspberry preserves and cottage cheese, then topped with sour cream. For the doubters, this is a GREAT combination. Oh, I also added 1 tsp. each of vanilla & orange extracts in the batter. It was da bomb!











Here's how I made them...


----------



## lilbopeep

Looks so good Joe. I love sour cream on pancakes.


Tuesday 7/31/12
“Potted” Beef - Seared London broil simmered until tender and served with mashed potatoes, steamed spinach and pan gravy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ham steak, mashed taties, peas.. and onion soup pepper gravy.


----------



## JEV

Getting ready to make pizzas. Just waiting for the kids to get here.


----------



## muleman RIP

Smoked sausage and spanish rice with fresh tomatoes from the garden. Topped with shredded cheddar.


----------



## BRGTold

I always heard Beer was like a porkchop in everycan..Like a dumbas i was in a attic today..


----------



## luvs

ensure. got a stomach bug. my Mom was just w/ it. gotta drink the half in the container yet. lost the 1st half. ugh.  despise stomach bugs, especially when i can't keep the anti-nausea meds in.


----------



## JEV




----------



## luvs

think a stouffer's macaroni & cheese. broccoli.


----------



## JEV

We had a widow friend over for dinner, so I made my 4-cheese  & spinach whole wheat raviolis, a small loaf of bread from pizza  dough, and DW made her killer salad. The girls had cookies for dessert,  and I'm holding out for Moose Tracks later on. Urp!


----------



## JEV

Just another boring stir fry and rice. Made with chicken thighs.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cooking up some burger and peppers right now. Steaming cheddar cauliflower also. First time we ever grew the cheddar type. All of a sudden veggies are coming fast.


----------



## Ironman

*Bacon!*

I had a bacon cheeseburger from the grill on a  soft pretzel bun. 

The best part is this little Girl I am babysitting for my Son. She is really easy to fall in love with and likes to keep an eye on me in the kitchen. I have a hard time giving this one back. 






.


----------



## JEV

Gotta luv those labs when they put on their "pity party" face and become one with the floor. Yeah, I'd be tempted to highjack that pup and call her my own.

Nice burger, by the way, but I'll take one lab puppy to go.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a sub with salami, thin sliced ham, colby cheese, onion and lettuce-- small batch of quicky tater salad and Kruncher's sea salt and cracked pepper wave chips.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum Ironman, that's a nice burger!


----------



## muleman RIP

My bet says the lab got at least some of that burger and bacon.


----------



## muleman RIP

Need to try some of this with my bro's.


----------



## pirate_girl

What?
You didn't make the fried egg pepper rings?
<hangs head in sorrow> lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Breakfast tomorrow. Might fry some bacon with them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Goody! can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Goody! can't wait to see how they turn out!


Hell, I can't wait to taste them.


----------



## luvs

i took a nap & my stomach was 'rumblin when i woke. so the macaroni's in the oven. broccoli- just needs re-warmed. 
it rocks to be hungry hungry again & that heat wave be gone, my bug, i think gone, & my dinner menu before this nap to have drastically changed~


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy you're hungry again, Aubs.
That Stouffer's  mac n cheese is the bomb.
4 I've got in the freezer.
Comfort food.
Hugs


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Happy you're hungry again, Aubs.
> That Stouffer's mac n cheese is the bomb.
> 4 I've got in the freezer.
> Comfort food.
> Hugs


 , i was gettin' worried, lollie.
thier's is only 2nd to homemade, imo.
yummy frozen comfort food dining at its best~


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes it is!
Yum yum!
Eat it all. lol


----------



## luvs

i gave it my best & got that that i could in. i put the remainder in the fridge, tho. i usually get hungry again. late @ nite.


----------



## pirate_girl

good girl..


----------



## muleman RIP

By request I made the pepper eggs. They were very good! I sprinkled some Mrs. Dash on them. 12 grain toast and OJ.


----------



## pirate_girl

Say! they came out great Bill!


----------



## luvs

looks great, muley. 

i've got a skirt steak thawed, & it's looking like that, sliced hierloom tomato w/ s/p, or zucchini & summer squash. unsure if i'll make a starch- likely a potato item if so. definately icy whole milk.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ended up going to Yamato, a Japanese steakhouse with some friends.
I got the salt and pepper calamari,shared some sashimi, and had the hibachi New York strip with vegetable soba.
Washed it all down with a Yuengling black and tan.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried Tilapia and corn on the cob. Amish kids were picking again when I went for fuel. Then the wife came home with another dozen. Guess we will blanch some tomorrow and freeze it for this winter.


----------



## luvs

the skirt steak- the best i've bought yet. also made creamed spinach & dredged/shallow-fried some summer squash. & the milk to drink! quick dinner tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

Perfectly yummy Chef!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it looks great if you had cooked the steak.MOOOO


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie~
muuuullllllleeeeeeeee, ur gonna _get_ it! i actually overcooked it for my liking. ummmm, i'd luv carpaccio if i weren't so full~

http://suite101.com/article/beef-carpaccio-a113401


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang that looks like a sandwich steak to me. Throw it in the skillet with some onions. Top it with cheese. Must practice restraint to keep the lbs, off.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Dang that looks like a sandwich steak to me. Throw it in the skillet with some onions. Top it with cheese. Must practice restraint to keep the lbs, off.


 
gasp! that's tenderloin! how dareth thee! ah, now i'm craving it. i get it as an appy @ ruth's chris, though it is usually 1 pc. & too thick. so good tho.

muley, here's my fave steak- Pittsburgh rare/Pittsburgh black & blue-ppl call 'em by either one. the stillmill workers used to throw slabs of beef onto the still, sear it, then have thier lunch!


----------



## rlk

Ain't no way I could eat that piece of cow.

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

I could eat it...........after I cooked it! I have a hard time with a little pink in the middle.


----------



## luvs

i'll take it! ummmm. i used to dislike steak as 1.)my Dad made it like twice a week 2.)i took my steak cooked through & it was always dry & chewy.
my Dad made his just cooked. one day i took a few pcs. he cut from his & liked it. then i graduated thru stages until i only like most meats cooked like that (unless in a stew, etc.). pork, cooked med.-med,-well, poultry, thoruoghly cooked.
the juicy, tender, deliciousness is lovely.
muley, ur as almost as fussy as blake.

to each thier own!

anyhoo, i'm thinkin' of yesterday's beef goin' into a chili, soup, or stew. 
dunno know yet. gotta see the condition of my veggies.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine were nice and firm this morning. Debating on lunch yet. Might make some mater sandwiches.


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of..something I'd better get to packing for my work dinner.
Adiosi!


----------



## luvs

well, so i needed to withdraw a few $. shopping i went. so i happened upon 1st, city chix/skewers (all pork, no veal..... meh, says i, & look for the best one & get it). next i see market district natural-casing cheese sausages. got those. decide i ought get cream. jik i need cream. one day. for sumthin'. then i figure i ought get bread 4 the sausages. then i needed other impulse items. they were right there, taunting me! okay, maybe not. so maybe i detoured 7 double aisles to get them. as for the cottage cheese i luv half the time & shudder@ the other.
so dinner is gonna be good. nomatter.


----------



## lilbopeep

Wednesday 8/8/12
Pan-fried pork loin chops, homemade stuffing, gravy and fresh string bean salad


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps! I grilled some hot dogs while she made baked beans and cooked the corn I husked. Not fancy but pretty good.


----------



## luvs

pretty, peepz!


----------



## muleman RIP

Made some potato pancakes for breakfast. Good way to use up left over mashed potatoes.  Spread a little butter on them and top with Mrs. Dash's onion and herb.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Mine were nice and firm this morning. Debating on lunch yet. Might make some mater sandwiches.


 
have i told u..... lately..... ur a wa-adddddddddd.........
i'm glad ur veggies were firm. string beenz & cherub tomatoes should be!
& dagnabbit! now u went & got me hungry for a tomata' sammich. w/ mayo, pepper, & bacon. w/ garden-fresh scallion,- salted/peppered,- w/ it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Those mater sandwiches were good. Just got a box of super nice peaches from down in Rusty's area. Wait till I get a pic of the carrot the wife pulled out of the planter box this morning. Girls will like it!


----------



## luvs

muleeeeeeeee........


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Looks good Peeps! I grilled some hot dogs while she made baked beans and cooked the corn I husked. Not fancy but pretty good.


 


luvs said:


> pretty, peepz!


 
Thank you mule and luvie!



muleman said:


> Those mater sandwiches were good. Just got a box of super nice peaches from down in Rusty's area. Wait till I get a pic of the carrot the wife pulled out of the planter box this morning. Girls will like it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I got my steaks grilled before the next rain got here. They were strip steaks and I always cut them open to make sure they are done. I took that pic just for Luvs. And of course I had my helper buddy Tomcat. He always shows up at suppertime and acts so starved while you are grilling. Made more corn on the cob and fresh broccoli.


----------



## luvs

muleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........ i'd pretend to tolerate the 1 steak. then bolt w/ the feline. awwww~


----------



## muleman RIP

What do you mean tolerate?? I cut a slit in the other one and threw them back on the grill. Meat that red is too much like these in the barnyard.


----------



## JEV

Pork chop, broccoli and taters.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang Joe, those taters look awesome. Might have to make some soon myself.


----------



## JEV




----------



## muleman RIP

As fat as that omelet is I know you stuffed a bunch of cheese in there. Made stir fry veggies again but this time I cut up two boneless chicken breasts and cooked them first. Then chunked up some fresh pineapple and some of the cheddar cauiflower. Filled the deep skillet and tasted great. Have more than enough for tomorrow as well.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> As fat as that omelet is I know you stuffed a bunch of cheese in there. Made stir fry veggies again but this time I cut up two boneless chicken breasts and cooked them first. Then chunked up some fresh pineapple and some of the cheddar cauiflower. Filled the deep skillet and tasted great. Have more than enough for tomorrow as well.


Sure was a lot of cheese in there. That's the way I like them.

Stir fry is one of those meals that you can put just about anything into, and you get a lot of mileage out of it, especially when coupled with rice.


----------



## muleman RIP

What a sweet treat I just had. The wife took some stirfry down to the neighbor woman. She sent some fresh made peach cobbler along back for us. Damn it is good eating. We want to get on our peaches tomorrow and plan to can most of them. Sorry! No pics as I was hungry.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> What a sweet treat I just had. The wife took some stirfry down to the neighbor woman. She sent some fresh made peach cobbler along back for us. Damn it is good eating. We want to get on our peaches tomorrow and plan to can most of them. Sorry! No pics as I was hungry.


have I told you lately that I hate you? Peach cobbler and no pics?? Ugh, there's no hope for you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Might have the wife make some more tomorrow. Those peaches are pretty nice. You get what you pay for but they are hand picked and premiums are worth it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is today's batch of peach cobbler and whatever she put in the pie. I see it went along to the old woman's when she left a while ago. The cobbler is wonderful.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a pot o' chili which has been simmering on the stove.
Moved it to the back burner to cool.
Will have some later with a grilled cheese (or two)...


----------



## JEV

I let Alexa pick the pasta shape for dinner, so she chose small shells. I  think she knew it was easier for her to get them on her spoon. :lol:






The little darling loved dinner and especially the fresh homemade bread.


----------



## Leni

I just lost my mind and bought 25 pounds of Hatch chiles.  Anyone have a favorite recipe?  They were roasted at the store so I'm currently cleaning them up.  Most will be frozen for future use.


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> I just lost my mind and bought 25 pounds of Hatch chiles.  Anyone have a favorite recipe?  They were roasted at the store so I'm currently cleaning them up.  Most will be frozen for future use.


Holy ass on fire! 25 lbs. will let you fire up everything for a long time. Do you eat them all the time? My neighbor eats them right up. I like a little diced up in chili and sometimes spaghetti sauce and salsa.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe, Alexa looks like she has gramps trained to her whims. What a sweet thing she is. I can see you will be spoiling her often.


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwww Joe!
She's so adorable 

My chili was good.. so was the grilled cheese.
Will be a repeat for tomorrow night's dinner.
I'll take some leftover pics with of course another grilled cheese.


----------



## lilbopeep

Arby's was dinner thanks to DD#1 and these beauties were dessert.

Chocolate pound cake


----------



## squerly

Are you a professional cook Jev?


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> Are you a professional cook Jev?


Nope, just an amateur who enjoys cooking and bread baking. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## squerly

OK then, everything always looks so good.  I know we have Luv's, (who I believe is a pro) and Joe (who has enough knives that he should be a pro) and Pirate Girl who occasionally shows up with something interesting, but you are always posting something of top notch quality.


----------



## luvs

yep, i'm a a pro-to-be. got the schooling. lived the industry. now to open my own place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Peeps, that pound cake looks delicious!
I've decided to go the easy route and get pizza from the place down the street.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> yep, i'm a a pro-to-be. got the schooling. lived the industry. now to open my own place.


 
I NEED a job!! LOL Just saying. TeeHee



pirate_girl said:


> Peeps, that pound cake looks delicious!
> I've decided to go the easy route and get pizza from the place down the street.


 Thank you Lollie. DD#1 treated us to Arby's for dinner. A WONDERFUL thing BUT Next time I think I will skip the Arby's and go straight to dessert. I think the beef and cheese didn't agree with me. I have such a stomach ache.


----------



## luvs

lilbopeep said:


> I NEED a job!! LOL Just saying. TeeHee
> 
> 
> Thank you Lollie. DD#1 treated us to Arby's for dinner. A WONDERFUL thing BUT Next time I think I will skip the Arby's and go straight to dessert. I think the beef and cheese didn't agree with me. I have such a stomach ache.


 

then see me in the winter, show ur talent, & we'll get u work, sweetz~ & take maalox. i can tolerate arby's. tho not so very much after that incident w/ appendage loss.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> I NEED a job!! LOL Just saying. TeeHee
> 
> 
> Thank you Lollie. DD#1 treated us to Arby's for dinner. A WONDERFUL thing BUT Next time I think I will skip the Arby's and go straight to dessert. I think the beef and cheese didn't agree with me. I have such a stomach ache.



I don't like the cheese sauce they use either hun.
When I get a roast beef there, I get it plain and ask for Horsey or Arby sauce on the side.
Tried their French Dip once too.
OMG.. that au jus sent my stomach into a freaking mess.

Hope you feel better now.

I decided not to order a pizza, because I'd never eat it all.
So I went to a place called Suever's and got the half french bread pizza with Italian sausage, peppers and onions.
Couldn't help myself.. had to get the Big Twisty too (that'll be a snack later)..
Asked them not to salt it, but they did.


----------



## muleman RIP

We went to the fair for a beekeepers meeting and to set up the display. Turns out since they don't open till tomorrow only one food stand was open so we hit burger king.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> We went to the fair for a beekeepers meeting and to set up the display. Turns out since they don't open till tomorrow only one food stand was open so we hit burger king.


What did you get?


----------



## muleman RIP

I had a crispy chicken sandwich with onion rings. And most of her double stacker and a few fries. Lasix tomorrow!


----------



## lilbopeep

Tuesday 8/14/12 
Pork Stir Fry


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps. I marinated 6 boneless loin chops in teriyaki sauce and took fresh pineapple and peppers and onion to make kabobs. Beat the storm and had great eating with rice. Got enough left for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Looks good Peeps. I marinated 6 boneless loin chops in teriyaki sauce and took fresh pineapple and peppers and onion to make kabobs. Beat the storm and had great eating with rice. Got enough left for tomorrow's lunch.


 Thank you mule.

Your  kabobs look fantastic.


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you mule.
> 
> Your  kabobs look fantastic.


They sure tasted great. As long as we have fresh veggies I am liking this as a great lean way to eat. Can't wait till some cherry tomatoes are ready.


----------



## muleman RIP

Skipped lunch today and had the leftover kabobs for supper. Here is a little kicker for you cooks.


----------



## JEV

DW did this all by herself. It was delicious.


----------



## muleman RIP

You trained her right Joe! Looks great and healthy.


----------



## luvs

soup. i think.


----------



## lilbopeep

I want some of your plate of food Joe. YUM


----------



## pirate_girl

Spaghetti and meatballs!
Out.. with someone very special.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs!
> Out.. with someone very special.


 
whom might that be~


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> whom might that be~


 TBC on NCT LOL


----------



## JEV

Celebrating DD's birthday today (it was 8-9 but they were busy) and  making chicken kebobs (chicken has marinated in Italian dressing since  yesterday), baked sweet potatoes, corn on the cob and salad. DW made a  chocolate cake from scratch and will frost it with mock whipped cream  frosting, the one you make with flour & milk and cool overnight in  the fridge. We all love that frosting.

 			 			We had two outdoor parties yesterday, so we didn't have to cook for  ourselves. Next Saturday we have to make dinner for 25 folks at a  fundraiser in the neighborhood, so I made my sauce and meatballs  yesterday and froze it for the event. We are working the festival at the  church DW works at next Friday and Sunday, so it will be nice to not  have to cook all day before the event.

I had a bunch of pork shoulder steaks I got on sale on Friday, so I  trimmed them before packaging, and made some lard for a treat down the  road. Ended up with the world's tastiest treat...cracklings! I was  snacking on them all day. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## rlk

Those cracklings really look good, but I hate to think what they do to your cholesterol.

Bob


----------



## Catavenger

I have  a left over chicken thigh think I will have a flour  tortilla and refried beans on the side with it.


----------



## Mama

Geez...those cracklins look so good Joe!  I really need to make some cracklin cornbread.

Happy belated birthday to your DD!

I made a pot roast in the pressure cooker for dinner with onions, potatoes, carrots, celery and peas...oh, and homemade rolls for sopping.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama said:


> Geez...those cracklins look so good Joe! I really need to make some cracklin cornbread.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your DD!
> 
> I made a pot roast in the pressure cooker for dinner with onions, potatoes, carrots, celery and peas...oh, and homemade rolls for sopping.


 Hello stranger!! LOL

OH MAMA!


----------



## luvs

i went gourmet.
cold can-o-pasta. yep. i know- too gourmet. sometimes, tho, sometimes, u jus' gotta indulge.


----------



## Mama

Hey there Peepers!


----------



## muleman RIP

Marinated some boneless chicken breasts and used them as a base for a stir fry with rice mix. Added fresh pineapple and some green pepper strips.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mama said:


> Hey there Peepers!


Hey there Mama! 
Bourbon chicken with fried rice, from Jing Fong.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## lilbopeep

Melensdad said:


>


 *WTF?!*


----------



## JEV

If you like oriental dumplings, these are what you're eating...the last two feet of intestine. Yummy!!!


----------



## DaveNay

Melensdad said:


>



Thank god they're boneless! (and inverted)


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> If you like oriental dumplings, these are what you're eating...the last two feet of intestine. Yummy!!!


 Never had them.


----------



## muleman RIP

More stir fry.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a recipe based on Dr. Andrew Weil's Tomato, Corn and Basil soup.
Instead of the cup of water suggested in the recipe, I used cream.
It was deliciously garlicky and perfect.
Got enough left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


>



Is there a reason for them being inverted?  It is also a good thing they are boneless.  Rectums with a bone will keep you out of Chick-fil-A.


----------



## Smoochy

Left over Little Caesar's pizza and bread sticks.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was lunch, leftover soup I'd made yesterday.. very good too!
As for dinner.. maybe fish.. still haven't thought much about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I just received word that we'll be having a catered in affair at work from Panera Bread, for a job well done after state inspection.
Whoo hoo!
5 stars again!


----------



## luvs

lemme rummage & ransack 'da kitch'....... 1 sec.......

'kay. pierogies. dammit, now i hafta check the type~ ok. potato/cheddar. there's gotta be steaks in there. i'll get 1 thawing. dammit, i _know_ i've delmonicos & strip steak in 'da freezer. i despise lookin'. then like 1/4 the freezer's contents hit my feet. meh. placing the feet into shoes 'er boots & 'at should keep injurious items at bay when they land.

oh, my i hear ups! screw boots!


----------



## JEV

More of the same...


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade lentil soup over brown rice and homemade Cheddar Bay Biscuits


----------



## pirate_girl

Beautiful sandwiches on delicious bread, turkey, roast beef and tuna salad.
Soups.. french onion-broccoli cheddar and a fantastic vegetable soup that I adored.
The salad was delicious- it was greens, cukes, onions and tomatoes with a viniagrette as a dressing.
There were bagels,coffee cake, brownies and cookies.
Coffee, iced tea and lemonade.

Good food AND a great day at work!
If any of you ever want a place to cater an event, Panera Bread do a great job!

Nice biscuits Peeps.


----------



## luvs

canned pasta. hungry for a cheeseburger, 'fraid of that-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3_KtEC1rkk"]Happy Meal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Beautiful sandwiches on delicious bread, turkey, roast beef and tuna salad.
> Soups.. french onion-broccoli cheddar and a fantastic vegetable soup that I adored.
> The salad was delicious- it was greens, cukes, onions and tomatoes with a viniagrette as a dressing.
> There were bagels,coffee cake, brownies and cookies.
> Coffee, iced tea and lemonade.
> 
> Good food AND a great day at work!
> If any of you ever want a place to cater an event, Panera Bread do a great job!
> 
> Nice biscuits Peeps.


WOW Lollie that sounds great!! You have me so hungry. I just got up and haven't had breakfast yet.

Thank you. These were my first try at these biscuits so I followed the copycat recipe I found online. I will be playing with it and try to convert it to all fresh ingredients.

I am going to try using my homemade garlic butter next time.


----------



## luvs

a grilled chese & tomato soup would rock. my bread's stale, tho. & have i got a can of tomato soup~

um, maybe i'll fry chip-chop ham & eggs. no toast. that would rock as a sammich w/ brie. the bread went stale & i passed the bread aisle the other day. (unsure as to how- there's 2 of 'em.)
i miss kix. those would make for a yummy dinner. or pre-dinner snack~ i think there's a box on 'da 1 fridge.


----------



## lilbopeep

Salad plate – tuna salad, egg salad, sliced tomato, black olives and sautéed mushroom caps on a bed of iceberg lettuce


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps. We had fresh green peppers and tomatoes with burger and barbeque sauce. Almost like stuffed peppers without all the work. Then put it over white rice. We have tons of huge green peppers this year.


----------



## Tweeker

Just finished a batch of my special pepper relish, got 32 jars from this run
a good days work
Tweeker


----------



## tiredretired

A lot of work right there.  Nice job.  Looks good too.


----------



## Smoochy

At work until 7 PM so I'm having a microwavable Lean Cuisine dinner. Chicken alfredo.


----------



## muleman RIP

Smoochy said:


> At work until 7 PM so I'm having a microwavable Lean Cuisine dinner. Chicken alfredo.


When I worked shift work they were some of the better nuke box meals to have along. Went for my Saturday breakfast of sausage gravy over biscuits and home fries this morning.


----------



## Smoochy

muleman said:


> When I worked shift work they were some of the better nuke box meals to have along.



Absolutely. One of the few that I actually think tastes okay. 90% of them have a burnt/shit taste.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was going to pan fry some fish, but since allowing myself to get distracted all afternoon on here, guess I'll go out for something fabulously sinful and delicious.
Ciao for now!
I'm starving..


----------



## lilbopeep

Corn pancakes and sausage







Chocolate pound cake


----------



## luvs

i'll make pasta/sauce (hunt's garlic/herb) if i'm not snoozin' soon. luv that sauce.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am still stuffed from the catered meal we had today. They even had a decent salad. So much food was leftover on the tables we were encouraged to take some along. I filled a big takeout box with chicken and fish along with the pasta and Italian sausage. We took it down to the old neighbor and she was happy as can be. I told her that was for the sweet rolls she sent me last week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Repeating: Peeps.. yum! 

I went to the ice cream place and got the biggie sloppy joe with cheese, AND a Dole Whip in a waffle cone.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Repeating: Peeps.. yum!
> 
> I went to the ice cream place and got the biggie sloppy joe with cheese, AND a Dole Whip in a waffle cone.


 Thank you .... again. LOL

Again I am craving a sloppy joe. YUM


----------



## JEV

Me and DW made and served dinner for a group of 18 friends last night.  this was a fundraiser for the endowment fund for our school. Everyone  was well fed and there was a little bit of pasta left over, and no  meatballs or bread. Go figure... DW made iced pumpkin cookies &  chocolate chips for dessert, and a friend who makes wedding cakes  brought a layer of a spice wedding cake. The wedding was cancelled on  Friday, so she was stuck with the cake.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Me and DW made and served dinner for a group of 18 friends last night. this was a fundraiser for the endowment fund for our school. Everyone was well fed and there was a little bit of pasta left over, and no meatballs or bread. Go figure... DW made iced pumpkin cookies & chocolate chips for dessert, and a friend who makes wedding cakes brought a layer of a spice wedding cake. The wedding was cancelled on Friday, so she was stuck with the cake.


 Everything looks fantastic. I am so hungry now.


----------



## lilbopeep

Sunday 8/26/12
Burger with cheese, pickle, fried onions and ketchup on a poppy seed roll


----------



## DaveNay

This!


----------



## lilbopeep

Nice stew/soup


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn it! Between Peep's burger and that soup I am hungry now. Look out fridge, I am gonna raid you.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Damn it! Between Peep's burger and that soup I am hungry now. Look out fridge, I am gonna raid you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Settled for some cheese and crackers and got back to sleep. Good sleep is better than food.


----------



## DaveNay

muleman said:


> Settled for some cheese and crackers and got back to sleep. Good sleep is better than food.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ee8SO47Sc"]Barbara Mandrell -- Crackers      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JEV

Leftovers & a salad.


----------



## Mama

Looks delicious Joe!

I made Shrimp and Broccoli Alfredo.


----------



## muleman RIP

Maple sugar sausage and buttered noodles with sliced carrots we pulled this afternoon.


----------



## JEV

WTH? Everyone stay home and cook today? Oh, yeah, it's Monday. Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## muleman RIP

I try not to eat out much anymore. The sodium most places put in their food makes me pay for about 2-3 days when my legs swell up. The docs all seem happy with my test results so I try to stay on my own low sodium diet with fresh veggies. We are going to plant another round of carrots and beets in the big tubs inside the greenhouse tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken thighs, Uncle Ben's Garden Vegetable rice and carrots.
Didn't snap a pic tho.

Looks good Bill, Mama and Joe.


----------



## Mama

Loaded potato soup in homemade Italian Bread bowls!


----------



## muleman RIP

Mama, say it ain't so! BACON on top of soup!  We made baked sweet potatoes with yellow rice and pan fried cube steaks.


----------



## Mama

You should really try my Bacon Cheeseburger Soup


----------



## muleman RIP

We see how you operate! Wait till a guy is already full and then tease him. Looks delicious.


----------



## Mama

Yep


----------



## JEV

I drooled over Mama's dinner over on NCT...Awesome! I make her Bacon Cheeseburger Soup, and it gets rave reviews.

As for my dinner, the chicken stock cooked down all day, and I now have  some great stock to work with. I put the extra in the freezer.






I learned that Rižot  (risotto) is a dish you need to pay attention to so the consistency is  just right - not too dry, not too wet. Kind of like Jambalaya.






Here it is, Chicken Rižot with steamed broccoli, tossed salad and baguettes.


----------



## Mama

Oh my Joe.....I wish I lived closer...I'd be over there with my spoon in no time flat!!!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Wednesday 8/29/12
London broil cooked on the cast iron stove top grill pan, buttered jasmine rice and salad


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps. A little rare for me but I would eat it.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Looks good Peeps. A little rare for me but I would eat it.


 
u better not dine here, then, muley! my beef cuts may very well  u as i plate 'em. was raised on nearly-raw meat, cooked it thru myself fer a few.......nope. i'll take ummmm~ carpaccio. then a Pittsburgh blue.
methinx dinner is 'clean 'da fridge nite. if i cook.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Looks good Peeps. A little rare for me but I would eat it.


 Thank you


----------



## muleman RIP

Still thinking about tonight's dinner. No more broccoli as my coumadin is screwed up from eating too much this week. Might be a good night to grill some steaks and fried taters.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken again- going to the store for a rotisserie bird, will have a pasta salad too.


----------



## tiredretired

Taco Salad with Doritos.  Oh Happy Day!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good!!


----------



## lilbopeep

TiredRetired said:


> Taco Salad with Doritos. Oh Happy Day!!
> 
> View attachment 63412


 That looks wonderful!! Did you use those molds you use in the oven I see ads for on TV to make the bowls?


----------



## lilbopeep

Thursday 8/30/12
Capellini topped with a light tomato sauce and fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses and buttered microwave steamed fresh broccoli


----------



## lilbopeep

Friday 8/31/12
Breaded pork chop, buttered microwave steamed fresh broccoli and carrots, stuffing and gravy


----------



## muleman RIP

I could swap you tonight. Got 2 sirloin tip steaks cut up and in the deep skillet with tomatoes, carrots, celery and those jarred little onions. Red skin mashed for a side.


----------



## JEV

Speaks for itself.


----------



## lilbopeep

Saturday 9/1/12
I made a quick easy meal of Grilled American cheese and Swiss cheese sandwiches and lentil soup (no picture of soup).


----------



## JEV




----------



## FrancSevin

Ginger rubbed pork loin over a hickory smoke fire.
Fresh White Corn ears 
New white potatoes from the garden roasted with onions, garlic and butter.


----------



## pirate_girl

Subway :/
lol really, it wasn't bad.
Got a foot long roast beef on white, American cheese (toasted), then lettuce, 2 tomato slices, some onion, bell pepper and a thin line each of, mayo, mustard and sweet onion sauce, and a generous sprinkling of black pepper.
Wolfed half down at 5, the rest at 8.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had creamed chip beef on toast. First I had it in a few months.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Had creamed chip beef on toast. First I had it in a few months.


I love SOS! While in the USAF I would have the the cook pour it over a plate sized pancake, then top it with two sunny side up eggs. OMG, I'm Jonesing real bad now for some of that. DW hates it, so I'm going to have to find a restaurant around here to satisfy that Jones.


----------



## luvs

thinkin' potato salad & steak. we'll see tonite.


----------



## FrancSevin

12 hour Hickory smoked bottom round
capellini with olive oil, garlic, peppers and portabellas
Tossed salad  Endive, buttercrunch and dandilion greens, home garden tomatoes all topped with blue Cheese dressing.

Watermelon.


----------



## JEV

BBQ pork steak niblets, fried taters, s'ghetti squash and mater-cuke salad. Yummmmmm.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks better than my leftovers did.


----------



## Mama

Looks mighty tasty Joe!

I had to bake our ribs in the oven due to rain but they were still good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great Mama. I might have to bake something tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Rib Eye on the grill, with melted blue cheese on top.
Caesar Salad.
Sweet Potato.
Sauted mushrooms and onions.
Corn on the cob.
Bread grilled with butter and spices.


----------



## Mama

Thanks muleman!  I made cinnamon rolls for dessert.


----------



## luvs

i'm goin' w/ tomato soup & these 'lil cheez-it's i found in packets. thawing the steak may have benefited me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Mama said:


> Thanks muleman! I made cinnamon rolls for dessert.


 OOOOOOOOH! 

What a picture.

That is simply not fair MAMA.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> OOOOOOOOH!
> 
> What a picture.
> 
> That is simply not fair MAMA.


True.
Everything Mama makes is fabulous.
Have you checked out her website Franc?


----------



## JEV

Started out to have a meatless Monday with 4-cheese ravioli with marinara sauce, then I gave in and thawed out a few meatballs to add in. The plate was going to look too barren without them.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Started out to have a meatless Monday with 4-cheese ravioli with marinara sauce, then I gave in and thawed out a few meatballs to add in. The plate was going to look too barren without them.


 Looks BEE UTEY FUL!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Have a big pot of chili on the stove now. Wife had to run out to the garden for a fresh green pepper as I used the last one up in my eggs with bacon this morning. Starting to smell real good in here.Should be even better tomorrow.


----------



## Mama

Thanks FrancSevin and PG!  Y'all are great for the ego!

Joe that looks awesome!  I need to try my hand at homemade pasta.  I keep threatening to do it but never seem to get around to it.

A big 'ol pot of chili sounds good muleman...and you're right, it's always better the second day!


----------



## luvs

i was so busy goin' places earlier that dinner was forgotten. i'm thinkin' cream cheese, a bagel if i can find 'em, & fried chip-chop ham made into a sammich. 
i could make my lazy-night dinner of pierogies & a veggie.

speaking of veggies, i should crockpot a batch of soup tonite to ladle over kluski noodles tomorrow nite. there's should be beef for soup in there.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mama, I was referring to the farts smelling better tomorrow... No more of those sweet roll pics either. Saw those at 3 am and started jonesing bad! Went and rooted in the pork freezer and found 3 more packs of BACON. So I was frying bacon at 4 am.


----------



## JEV

Mama said:


> Thanks FrancSevin and PG!  Y'all are great for the ego!
> 
> Joe that looks awesome! * I need to try my hand at homemade pasta*.  I keep threatening to do it but never seem to get around to it.
> 
> A big 'ol pot of chili sounds good muleman...and you're right, it's always better the second day!


When you decide to do it, be sure to try the 50/50 whole wheat/white flour blend for a great flavor enhancer. Here is my recipe...we love it. I use it for fettuccine, spaghetti and ravioli. FWIW, we don't care for the 100% whole wheat pasta/


----------



## pirate_girl

Went down to the diner and had a beautiful country fried pork chop, stuffing and buttered beets.


----------



## Mama

JEV said:


> When you decide to do it, be sure to try the 50/50 whole wheat/white flour blend for a great flavor enhancer. Here is my recipe...we love it. I use it for fettuccine, spaghetti and ravioli. FWIW, we don't care for the 100% whole wheat pasta/



Thanks Joe!  I bookmarked it!

Mmmmmm, that sounds really good PG!


----------



## Mama

muleman said:


> Mama, I was referring to the farts smelling better tomorrow...







muleman said:


> No more of those sweet roll pics either. Saw those at 3 am and started jonesing bad! Went and rooted in the pork freezer and found 3 more packs of BACON. So I was frying bacon at 4 am.



Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mama said:


> Thanks Joe!  I bookmarked it!
> 
> Mmmmmm, that sounds really good PG!



It was good Mama, home made goodness right here in my little town, just like you make 
Comfort food.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fried up 5 pieces and the critters got about 1 at least. I get an audience at my feet when I cook bacon or sausage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gretchen stands guard in the kitch when bacon is cooking, then goes crazy when I remove it to a plate to drain.
If I make it in the microwave, she REALLY goes nuts.
DING!!
Bark!.. baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacon!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Sound like our Pom. He makes more noise when you carry a plate to the table than all the rest combined. The old tomcat knows when breakfast and dinner time is also. They all know the microwave ding too.


----------



## luvs

these 2 felines like:
-butter (tig). he gets onto my table & gulps it. can't get angry- that's my tig. i then put it in the gar-bage; wash the butter bell, clean/rinse the table a few times, & then i'll put a new stick onto the butter dish. cover that! & cover it per use.
-now babbit's gone fussy. meat/poultry tend to be viewed as cat toys. that's given under strict watch from me- 'da Mommy.

they now get crunchies/treats as i/we dine.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine are patient but they surround my chair while I eat. The GSD will sit there and drool till i am done and share a piece with her. The pom will squeal if he don't get first and the little one will take hers and run away to her special bed to eat it. She does that with chips or crackers too. She loves cheezits.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> She does that with chips or crackers too. She loves cheezits.


 
when i was @ my Parents' yet yrs. ago, we got a kitty summer of '94. named 'im Ozzy. he luved troyer farms potato chips. luved his crunchin' on 'dem~ so cute. he was a great kitty-cat. i leash-trained him. he would ingest instant potato. for months, that was his the 1 food he'd accept. tho he eventually took to pork rinds, kitty-food & other kinds of ppl food. spoiled kitty-cat!


----------



## lilbopeep

I made eggs over, home fries, bacon and homemade biscuits for breakfast and a pot coconut coffee.

Dinner will be steak either with potatoes, gravy and broccoli OR beef and broccoli stir fry with rice on side.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fried fish, ham or chicken pot pie.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had ham Thursday, fish on Friday so my vote is chicken pot pie. I like a little spot of butter on my crust so it browns nice.


----------



## JEV

Slow cooked a 10# pork shoulder and added some fried taters, corn and cole slaw.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried boneless pork loin chops with mashed taters and peas. Our own apple sauce for desert. I got hungry waiting for pot pie.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Pan fried boneless pork loin chops with mashed taters and peas. Our own apple sauce for desert. I got hungry waiting for pot pie.


Ha!
Too bad, I ended up making a ham steak, sweet potatoes and peas w/pearl onions.


----------



## lilbopeep

I want corn on the cob and ham steak!! LOL

Beef stir fry yesterday and tacos tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan fried fish and coleslaw, and Lucky's (JenKennings) smoked gouda,tomato, Italian dressing salad (which is the bomb!)


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Pan fried fish and coleslaw, and Lucky's (JenKennings) gouda,tomato, Italian dressing salad (which is the bomb!)
> 
> View attachment 63648
> 
> View attachment 63649


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Peeps, that cheese and tomatoes with the dressing is spectacular!


----------



## luvs

Melensdad said:


>


 
u must meet my new-Dad. until he met my Mom, he used to put (actual) dishes in the trash & buy new ones. that's gorgeous dishware!he'd luv that~

dinner here- spatzle & brown gravy, w/ a cube-steak if i get 1 thawed tonite.


----------



## lilbopeep

Wednesday 9/12/12
Homemade - wonton soup, egg rolls (first run and family gave them 2 thumbs up!!) and fried rice


----------



## lilbopeep

Thursday 9/13/12
Fried wontons, egg roll and four dipping sauces


----------



## JEV

S'ghetti, salad & baguettes.


----------



## lilbopeep

Friday 9/14/12
Chicken stir fry and jasmine rice


----------



## lilbopeep

Sunday 9/16/12
Mexican dinner – Beef, bean and cheese enchilada and Mexican rice


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> Sunday 9/16/12
> Mexican dinner – Beef, bean and cheese enchilada and Mexican rice


Si Si Senorita! Looks great to me!


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Si Si Senorita! Looks great to me!


 Thank you mule


----------



## Catavenger

oh yeah that enchilada looks GOOD. I thawed out some kielbasa sausage going to fry it up with homefried potatoes and sprinkle cheese on top & let it melt


----------



## lilbopeep

Catavenger said:


> oh yeah that enchilada looks GOOD. I thawed out some kielbasa sausage going to fry it up with homefried potatoes and sprinkle cheese on top & let it melt


 Thank you cat


----------



## JEV

I have not cooked in days...sure hope I don't forget how to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today was no different. I worked on the bathroom all day, so cooking  was out of the picture since I didn't get done till after 4 pm..  Soooooooo, I went up to the Slovenian carry out joint and got Hungarian  Goulash, green beans, coleslaw, two bowls of chicken noodle soup and a  big chunk of bread pudding. All for $17.85, and there's enough left over  for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Some days it is good to eat out. I am making pan fried maple sausage and just sliced it up and added it to spanish rice with fresh tomatoes from the garden. Will top it with shredded cheddar right before I serve it.


----------



## pirate_girl

My first ever attempt at veggie/mushroom egg foo young.
This recipe is based on one a friend shared with me.
Best part about it is the curry chicken gravy..


----------



## muleman RIP

Not big on mushrooms but you can disguise them with good gravy. Looks good but not what I expected. I never am good with the Oriental names for their food. Made some chicken tenders with mac and cheese with 4 different cheeses including some of my super sharp cheddar from the local cheese factory. Had to fight the siamese cats over that cheese. They smell it and come running.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's basically an omelet with just about anything you'd want to add to it, then it's fried in oil until it puffs up.
The gravy is chicken broth, a slurry of cornstarch and water, soy sauce and curry powder.


----------



## muleman RIP

OK. I had it in my head it was like a stuffed dumpling. Like a Chinese pirogi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, you must be thinking of something else.
Here's what Barb's looked like.
Course she made egg rolls too.. lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Nothing for me tonite. I am fasting for a blood screen tommorow and have to study.

This is my second fast this week as I did so Sunday/Monday for a test Monday afternoon. Doc couldn't do it and I couldn't wait til Tuesday to eat again.

I really hate studying for these tests.

Tommorow night I'm eating a 6 OZ porterhouse, baker potatoe with sour cream, and broccoli in cheddar chees sauce.

If I can find it, Caramel Apple pie and vanilla ice cream for dessert.


But, for right now, I could eat an oak sapling.


----------



## muleman RIP

The Docs don't care what they put you through. I hate when I have to do that. I always end up going right across the street and getting a really good breakfast right after they suck their blood.


----------



## lilbopeep

LOVE your egg foo young Lollie!!

Last night dinner was breakfast!!

Tuesday 9/18/12
Breakfast sausage, scrambled eggs with pan-fried red potatoes and onions and Mexican blend cheese added to them, and biscuits


----------



## JEV

Fettuccine Alfredo with broccoli and grilled chicken breast.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Fettuccine Alfredo with broccoli and grilled chicken breast.


 WOW that looks delish!


----------



## muleman RIP

Just what I needed to see when I am fighting the scale. They both look great. I settled for 2 ham and swiss English muffins for breakfast.


----------



## lilbopeep

Last nights dinner Corned beef, red potatoes and cabbage and carrot salad


----------



## lilbopeep

My first try at Joe’s No knead bread recipe (AWESOME!) and Cooksie’s Sausage, kale and bean soup (FANTASTIC!).


----------



## muleman RIP

Peeps, you could come cook for me but my diet would suffer! Both meals look fantastic. Taco salad for us! Best way to east lettuce and actually like it. Of course I put cheese and fresh tomatoes on it.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Peeps, you could come cook for me but my diet would suffer! Both meals look fantastic. Taco salad for us! Best way to east lettuce and actually like it. Of course I put cheese and fresh tomatoes on it.


 LOL Thank you mule.


----------



## lilbopeep

Meatloaf, mashed red potatoes (with sour cream and chives) and spinach


----------



## muleman RIP

Yay on the meatloaf and taters. That green stuff is what you feed next years hamburger.


----------



## DaveNay

Sliced up an whole pork loin into fillets and then flour-egg-bread crumb breading and pan fried them.


----------



## Catavenger

Chicken


----------



## squerly

Catavenger said:


> Chicken


 
You just aint right cat...


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Meatloaf, mashed red potatoes (with sour cream and chives) and spinach



Oh my Peeps!!
I could dive right in and eat that!
Love your meatloaf, those potatoes Mmmmmmm -- love spinach, in any form.

I had tomato soup and grilled cheese.
Got invited to some friends place tonight for a pit fire -- hot dogs, s'mores, beer and music, but didn't feel like going.
boo.. sigh.. 
damn cold.


----------



## DaveNay

lilbopeep said:


> Meatloaf, mashed red potatoes (with sour cream and chives) and spinach



I could become a millionaire if I could figure out a way to make a meatloaf that has a dozen or so of those burnt ends.


----------



## pirate_girl

She doesn't have to try Dave.
Peeps has a way with food that is pure magic.
It's always wonderful.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Oh my Peeps!!
> I could dive right in and eat that!
> Love your meatloaf, those potatoes Mmmmmmm -- love spinach, in any form.
> 
> I had tomato soup and grilled cheese.
> Got invited to some friends place tonight for a pit fire -- hot dogs, s'mores, beer and music, but didn't feel like going.
> boo.. sigh..
> damn cold.


 


DaveNay said:


> I could become a millionaire if I could figure out a way to make a meatloaf that has a dozen or so of those burnt ends.


 


pirate_girl said:


> She doesn't have to try Dave.
> Peeps has a way with food that is pure magic.
> It's always wonderful.


 Thank you Lollie and Dave.

I cooked 2 loaves. I free-formed them on the broiler pan. Not to thick. I cooked them on 450F convection *ROAST* for 35 minutes. Not burnt just nicely browned. There is cheddar cheese in them so that also helps make a nice color. I guess if you wanted to you could make small individual meatloaves and the whole thing would be nicely carmelized. Cut cooking time down to 15 - 20 minutes or internal temp of 155F.


----------



## pirate_girl

Still thinking about it.
Chili or something spicy sounds good, because it's the only thing that could cut through my dead taste buds lol


----------



## Mama

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmm  looks might tasty Peepers!

I had some leftover rotisserie chicken from Sam's so I'm using it to make a chicken, broccoli and rice casserole for dinner tonight.


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Mama.


----------



## Mama

Here's the casserole.  It may not be a looker but it sure tasted good.  We'll be having a replay of it tomorrow night


----------



## muleman RIP

That is going to make it hard to eat leftovers again Mama. Looks good.


----------



## Mama

Thanks muleman.  It was one of those make it up as you go along kinda things.  DH said he won't have any problem eating it again though


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama said:


> Here's the casserole. It may not be a looker but it sure tasted good. We'll be having a replay of it tomorrow night


 BEAUTIFUL Mama!! Nice job re-purposing leftovers!! LOL

We also had leftovers. 
Meatloaf sandwiches on homemade bread and salad


----------



## Catavenger

Canned ravioli  going to make it only because I have  a couple left over mushrooms to use up. If I dig around in the freezer & find Italian sausage I may fix real spaghetti instead.


----------



## pirate_girl

My niece offered to run out and get me something since she lives close by.
Was going to be either A&W chili or a beef and onion curry with rice.
Decided to just have a nuke night.
Big Idaho topped with Stouffers creamed spinach and some frozen corn.


----------



## DaveNay

lilbopeep said:


> BEAUTIFUL Mama!! Nice job re-purposing leftovers!! LOL
> 
> We also had leftovers.
> Meatloaf sandwiches on homemade bread and salad



Looks good....except for those dragon ovaries in your salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

I ended up nuking leftover mac and cheese and some beans and franks. Been cooking too much for just 2 of us lately.


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> Looks good....except for those dragon ovaries in your salad.


I've learned to like dragon ovaries.
The green ones, not so much. 
You were talking about the black olives, right Dave?


LOVE that sandwich Peeps.
And as always, your salads are gorgeous.

Off topic.. capers suck...


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie and Dave.

First run of Pumpkin Spice Bars based on a recipe from someone on another forum. Man are they good but next time I will cut the sugars in half. 4 thumbs up on this recipe.


----------



## pirate_girl

DAYUM!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Man peeps, I could tear that right up. Spice cake is one of my favorites.


----------



## lilbopeep

Thank you Lollie and mule.


----------



## JEV

We had leftover lasagna from Saturday's dinner. Pretty tasty, and may just qualify for another food that's better the next day as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

We made macaroni and hamburg goulash and topped it with fresh grated 1 year old Parmesan cheese. Oh my that cheese is good. Went to Cuba cheese company today and got 5 different kinds of cheese.


----------



## pirate_girl

scrambled eggs and rye toast.


----------



## Garmins_Dad

Skillet fried eggs on top of  tater pancakes with hot sauce covering it all...


----------



## lilbopeep

I think Lollie gave me her cold. 

Change of seasons gets me everytime - allergies and cold.

I had hard boiled egg and the last slice of no knead toasted with butter for breakfast.

Not sure what dinner will be.


----------



## JEV

Dinner started when I got up this morning  and made the rice cooked in chicken stock then popped it in the fridge.  Then I thin sliced the pork shoulder steak and mixed up a marinade of  soy sauce, garlic ginger & onion powders, rice wine vinegar (just a  touch) and lime juice for it to swim in all day. Chopped up a bunch of  onions & veggies and called it dinner. Very tasty, if I do say so  myself (and I do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 		 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## JEV

Neither of us cared if we had any protein for dinner, so since we  stopped at a roadside vegetable stand this afternoon, dinner was easy to  make. I baked a local grown spaghetti squash then seasoned it with  butter, brown sugar and some fresh ground pepper. I boiled some small,  fresh picked redskins, then cut and pan fried them in EVOO, butter, Italian seasoning mix, seasoned bread crumbs, salt & pepper and  grated Parmesan cheese. The broccoli and corn were steamed then  buttered, and DW put together a salad of tomato, cukes, red onion and  Italian dressing. We were stuffed, and there are enough potatoes and  squash to use as side dishes for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## luvs

multi-colored baby potato medely, boiled; frozen veggies & gravy made with cream of mushroom soup/half can of milk.


----------



## muleman RIP

Venison burger sloppy joes and macaroni salad. Perfect for eating at half time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe and Aubrey.
I went to my trusty Chinese place for beef/broccoli and fried rice.


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. beef/broccoli is great.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everything looks and sounds so good lately.

Dinner Sunday 9/30/12
Pan-fried cube steaks, mashed red potatoes (in jackets, ground sea salt, ground peppercorns, sour cream and butter) and broccoli rabe








Chili tonight as soon as I get moving. LOL


----------



## JEV

Last night's leftover veggies, cuke & 'mater salad and some chicken booby grilled in the George Foreman and topped with some Sweet Baby Ray's. Fruit medley for dessert.


----------



## luvs

i found instant potato & a few cheeses i'd frozen, & amish gorgonzola in 'da fridge. (muley's buddies made the cheese). i've frozen broccoli florets/cauliflower, too, to put in there. potato/veggie soup!


----------



## lilnixon

Came home to a GREAT roast, (done on the grill), new potatoes, creamed cauliflower and a very good bottle of wine.
The only thing missing was the Strawberries for the whipped cream he had waiting for me.
OH wait the whipped cream was FOR ME!!!!
And he was wearing his chap.... ONLY  his chaps....


----------



## pirate_girl

Stopped at the grocery store on the way to work today and bought 3 pkgs of the Oscar Mayer Carving Board turkey breast (this is real sliced turkey, not the processed thin crap), 2 tubs of Philly cream cheese and 2 cans of whole cranberry sauce, and some sandwich thins.

Also some deli mac salad and a large bag of Lays potato chips.
Enough to make sandwiches and feed the hungry and overworked on the west side.
All were fed and pleased.

We're getting sick of fast food, and some of the crap they serve in the kitchen at work.


----------



## luvs

that was sweet of you, lollie- getting dinner together fer the crew. hungry 4 a turkey sammich, now. 
that's how 'iggle brands of turkey is- plain 'ol actual turkey _(_not that stuff they sliver & call turkey, in its shiny, texturally-lacking, saline-injected state.) 
have seen 'dem sammich thins fer quite awhile now. bought 'em, then let them get too stale several yrs. ago. can't wait for Thanksgiving. creamcheese, turkey & cranberry sauce sammich. w/ lettuce.


----------



## pirate_girl

Every now and then, the day before, I'll tell them "nobody pack a lunch or plan anything, I'll get something."

Sandwich thins are the bomb. I hate too much bread, unless it's something hearty and grainy to make a really good stacked sandwich and nothing else.

I can't wait for Thanksgiving either.
Turkey sannies, turkey this, turkey that.
Already know how we're going to do it this year.
My niece is going to be preparing her first ever feast, with no help from anyone else.


----------



## luvs

that's sweet. 
my Mum's office has 'food day'. i think it's monthly. each office-person brings an item if they so choose, from pop to dessert, & they snack through the day rather than get cafeteria food/bring a lunch. used to wake extra-early as a kiddo to make snacks & dip w/ my Mom in middle school.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Sandwich thins are the bomb. I hate too much bread, unless it's something hearty and grainy to make a really good stacked sandwich and nothing else.



Yes, sandwich thins _ARE_ the bomb. We eat them all the time. Half the calories of a sandwich made with two slices of bread. Help yourself, and luvs, grab a few for yourself too.


----------



## luvs

thanx, joe! those look way better than the purchased ones.

for dinner tonite, i'll likely have scrambled egg w/ bleu cheese, milk, & a pudding for dessert.


----------



## muleman RIP

One of my favorites tonight. 3 boneless chicken breasts in a casserole dish with cream of chicken soup and swiss layered over them. Then the whole thing gets stove top stuffing spread over the top.


----------



## JEV

Tonight I had a taste for pizza, so I made a double batch of olive oil  dough using 1/3 stone ground whole wheat flour. Really great flavor to  the crust. Topped it with my marinara sauce, sweet Hungarian pepper  rings, red onion slices and lots of fresh grated Mozzarella. DW made the salad and there were no prisoners taken.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great Joe. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Looks great Joe. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


Thanks, Muley. Read the post again...."NO PRISONERS." therefore no lunch. Good for dinner, bad for tomorrow's lunch...bummer.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang! I could eat some but not all that. Guess the smaller portions have become habit. Although I do eat more often some days. Like the big bowl of chocolate peanut butter ice cream I just had.


----------



## pirate_girl

+1 Joe.. pizza pizza!

I made a salmon steak, rice pilaf and green beans.
Had an unexpected guest interrupt dinner..
A plumber.
The john's fixed, and I didn't get taken to the cleaners.
Imagine that?


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> +1 Joe.. pizza pizza!
> 
> I made a salmon steak, rice pilaf and green beans.
> Had an unexpected guest interrupt dinner..
> A plumber.
> The john's fixed, and *I didn't get taken to the cleaners*.
> Imagine that?


Sorry to hear that. Did you NEED a ride to the cleaners? Your car in the shop?


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you NEED a ride to the cleaners? Your car in the shop?



Goofy..
Nope a very nice plumber I know came and fixed my potty.. and didn't charge me an arm and a leg.


----------



## JEV

A little late as I had a busy evening yesterday with two meetings and wanting to get home to watch the debate. I made a big pot of sauce yesterday, so s'ghetti was the natural choice for dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken pot pie that was made earlier in the day.
The recipe is on the back of a can of Veg-All mixed veggies, but is also found on various recipe sites on the net.
Quick and simple.

I can't eat a pie without dousing it with sauce-in-the-hole.
In this case, it was Heinz 57.
Beef pies get the ketchup treatment.


Dinner was popcorn, celery sticks with peanut butter and whatever else I could scrounge around for.


----------



## JEV

We went to a pig roast...nuff said. 145# porker with more sides than you could count. I brought Corn & Potato Chowder. Urp!


----------



## muleman RIP

We were busy getting the last of the plants in the greenhouses today so I put a chuck roast in the clay cooker at 350 about 11 this morning. About 3 we cut up potatoes, cherry tomatoes,celery,carrots and holland style onions. I had added a little beef soup base to make a nice broth and about 5 I spooned this over top of everything. Man was it good. I remembered pics after we ate so here is what is left in the pot. The old neighbor made me an apple pie with the apples they bought the other day plus some soft molasses cookies. Too full right now for any of that. Might have pie for breakfast. I will get 2 more meals out of the leftovers.


----------



## JEV

Lasagna


----------



## pirate_girl

Good stuff Bill and Joe.


----------



## JEV

Penne pasta, meatballs, garlic toast and salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

I could tear that up Joe.Still in negotiations about our supper.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> I could tear that up Joe.Still in negotiations about our supper.


You will be pleased to know that i did "_tear it up._"  Urp!


----------



## JEV

Roasted a chicken for dinner along with mashed redskin potatoes and  corn/bean steamer. We have enough leftovers for tomorrow's din-din. DW  had the white meat, and my plate had the the most flavorful part of the  bird...the legs & thighs!


----------



## pirate_girl

meatless tacos


----------



## luvs

blake looked thru my kitchen fer me. earlier, i dined on an undiluted can of soup_- i_ wasn't washing his 'ol dishes, myself_._
so then cheez-its, cottage cheese, & a packet of tuna made fer my dinner. i'm full, & he got the pizza he ordered the other day.


----------



## luvs

a soup. this is great soup weather. 
the kind of soup- we'll pick that (bicker over that) later on tonite. blake'll learn he's making dinner when he wakes. again~


----------



## muleman RIP

Made some cube steaks with rice a roni for lunch. Thinking we might make chili for later. Or soup like Luvs suggested.


----------



## Mama

Chili is on the menu here.


----------



## JEV

We spent the day in Amish country today and picked out a potential new kitchen table. Stopped at an Amish restaurant for dinner and had the open faced roast beef sandwich with gravy and mashed taters. Sorry, but no  pics (forgot). Stopped for a frozen custard when we got close to home. Have overnight guests now. Will feed them breakfast and send them packing early.


----------



## JEV

Replay...


----------



## Dargo

My wife bought two big bags of salmon fillets from Sam's Club last weekend and now is mad because I ate all of them!   All I had to do was add a little seasoning and I could cook up two of them on the little George Foreman while I heated up a can of green beans and nuked me a nice pre-packaged serving of rice pilaf.  She said it was supposed to last a month!  Now she wants me to quit working out so hard because I now eat all our food and the 2 gallon jar of protein powder I drink each week makes me really gassy. I suppose the dozen eggs for breakfast (whites only - dogs seem to love the yellows) just makes the gas worse.  Oh, she also bought a big bag of spinach and is mad because they are all gone too.   isn't that better than Pop-Tarts for lunch (no breakfast) and Taco Hell chicken tacos for supper??


----------



## muleman RIP

We decided to have beef tenderloins on the grill. Wind was blowing 20-30  mph but they turned out wonderful. Got two heads of cheddar cauliflower  from my BIL this morning. We blanched and froze all but enough for  supper. Made some buttered noodles and topped the cauliflower with some  shredded cheddar. Thinking might be ice cream for desert in a little while.


----------



## luvs

croccantini, cottage cheese, squeaky cheese, & apples & chicken. a pop.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stuff from the deli on the way to work- 
Sliced beef and swiss on an onion roll.
Asked the gal behind the counter to scoop some pasta salad into a container until I said 'okay, that's about right'..
Grabbed a bag of Lay's at the checkout and a Tazo iced black tea.
$11 for that.
At least it wasn't chinese again or Taco Hell.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had some ice cream earlier but just had a piece of comb honey from an Amish neighbor. My god it was good. He already did all his hives so we need to get ours as soon as the weather is right.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Had some ice cream earlier but just had a piece of comb honey from an Amish neighbor. My god it was good. He already did all his hives so we need to get ours as soon as the weather is right.


Saw a pint of comb honey going for $9 at a trendy roadside stand a few weeks ago. The yuppies will pay anything if it says natural or organic. I bought 3# of raw honey (no comb) at another stand for $12. Damn, the price sure went up. The stuff from Sam's Club is all pasteurized (dead), and is running about $15 for a 5# jar. I heard it was a bad year for bees.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it wasn't a bad year for bees around here. Right now there is no spraying in the hollow as most fields are hay crop and not stuff that needs spraying. That and not leaving enough in the hives to overwinter the bees are the biggest killers of hives. Hope to pull ours out tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

Things are pretty corny around here tonight. Corn Chowder and sweet (Yankee) cornbread.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had a mug of tomato soup myself. Trying to knock some lbs. off so eating less is good.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

muleman said:


> Had a mug of tomato soup myself. Trying to knock some lbs. off so eating less is good.



Read the book Muley!


----------



## muleman RIP

PBinWA said:


> Read the book Muley!


I prefer to study food.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a conservative cashew butter and blackberry preserves sandwich, on nutty oat bread. .. because it's the only thing that sounded good to me.
Did have some butternut squash soup later.
Middle class dining on a fine Tuesday evening...


----------



## JEV

BBQ pulled pork on wheat rolls with a side salad.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. Fluffy cheese omelet, savory breakfast sausage and toasted Italian bread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe..mmmmmmm!
This evening, a bunch of us are gathering out at my friends Roxanne and John's farm.
They're having a pit fire, chili..s'mores..  music and beer.. 
If it rains, we're moving into the pole barn.
I'll be making 2 dozen deviled eggs to take along.


----------



## JEV

Oooooooooooh! I love deviled eggs.

It was a windy, cloudy day with on & off rain, so I took a small pork roast and turned it into pork stew. Very tasty!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe.
Had a nice time, though really wanted to stay longer.. that is, until the _uninvited_ showed up.
Word spreads amongst friends of friends.
Things got a little too boozy and nuts, so.. I made my exit.


----------



## muleman RIP

Harvest supper at the fire hall for me today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Church fall festival dinner here this evening..


----------



## Mama

Our dinner came completely from Sam's club.  Rotisserie chicken, gourmet mac and cheese from the refrigerator section (never tried it before...it wasn't bad!), salad and strawberries.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Mama. You don't always have to cook to have a good meal.Mine is in the slow cooker. Beef tenderloin chunks with onions,carrots and potatoes. Starting to smell real good too.


----------



## luvs

that's correct, muley- nobody said a great food has to be made in ur own kitchen. (ur tenderloin, um. good stuff.)

mama, that meal looks lovely. the macaroni & cheese~ there's not a food i can think of that is so crowd-pleasing- it's~
comfort food -produces a lovely aroma while baking -u can feed so many!- very, very few dislike macaroni/cheese- economical- delicious- so many variations


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice Mama 

Tuna melt on oat bread with mushroom soup here.

Later I went to Speedway to fill the tank and spotted the single pack of Suzy Q's near the checkout.
They said psssssssst! c'mere...
Being one not to ignore whispering cakes.. well.. what could I do?


----------



## lilbopeep

Chicken and veggie stir fry and jasmine rice


----------



## luvs

pea soup, crackers, a cookie & pop.


----------



## JEV

Half of tonight's dinner was in the freezer; pulled pork and a container  of pork gravy. Just thawed it out, made some smashed tater and steamed  some fresh carrots & broccoli. Since there wasn't a lot of gravy, I  just put the meat & gravy on a pile of smashed taters with butter  & sour cream. I even have enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks tasty Joe. We are having tilapia and home made mac&cheese.


----------



## Mama

I made a chuck roast in the pressure cooker along with mashed potatoes, gravy and peas.  I also made a couple of loaves of Italian bread this afternoon to go with it.


----------



## luvs

stouffer's macaroni & cheese/broccoli, fruit & a glass of milk.


----------



## muleman RIP

Old neighbor lady needed her flower beds cleaned up and the dead stuff  cut off or pulled. She had said she would make lunch but man was it  good. A fresh killed wild turkey done in an oven bag with mashed  potatoes,corn, stuffing and cranberry sauce. Talk about turkey tired.  Wife has been snoozing for 2 hours. I would have joined her but my foot  has been throbbing since we stopped to eat. Worked another 2 hours till I  got home for some pain meds.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everyones food looks and sounds fantastic!! I am getting hungry (and drooling) looking at the pics and reading the posts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Number 1 sonny boy is going to be grilling steaks.
Momma's gonna be there..Mmm..


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled 2 nice sirloins with mashed and green beans. Down to a few roasts and some rib eyes and tenderloin steaks now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Porterhouse steak, baked potato, and a very nice tossed salad.


----------



## Catavenger

Bought some  premade meatballs at the deli counter and cooked spaghetti. With Ragu sauce that was a pretty easy meal to make. Basically all I added was some onion.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> a few roasts and some rib eyes and tenderloin steaks now.


 
i'm fretting- your cholesterol level matters. my cholesterol matters, too. it's low. therefore, methinx u ought give those steaks to a very skinny chick w/ sub-par cho. levels~ named aubrey....... yep.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> i'm fretting- your cholesterol level matters. my cholesterol matters, too. it's low. therefore, methinx u ought give those steaks to a very skinny chick w/ sub-par cho. levels~ named aubrey....... yep.


Yours can't be much lower than mine. 70's for total and 46 for the good one.


----------



## nixon

Deep dish pizza ,extra cheese,pepperoni ,hamburger , and anchovies !


----------



## Mama

The Georgia/Florida game is on at 3:30 so I thought I'd make some sliders at the half along with tater tots and cut veggies.  The veggie platter is in the fridge chillin' and the buns just came out of the oven.  I LOVE the smell of fresh baked bread!  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## JEV

I love bronzed, fluffy buns. Fine job, Mama.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Yours can't be much lower than mine. 70's for total and 46 for the good one.


 
my bp flucuates, muley- hydration is a key factor, as is the bp cuff- if they have a pediatric one, it's accurate. it now runs too low. jus' dined on a packet of crackers & a cookie. now i'm full.


----------



## Mama

Thanks Joe.....I think...


----------



## JEV

Mama said:


> Thanks Joe.....I think...


It was a compliment.


----------



## Mama

I know Joe, I was kidding.  Thanks!


----------



## Mama

What a game!

I steamed the buns before putting the bacon cheeseburger slider together.  Here's dinner:


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great Mama. I noticed you did not mention the score...... I have been rooting in the meat freezer in the pantry and saw a big container of something so i got it out for supper. Turns out it was schnits and knepp. Man that hit the spot with leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## Mama

Thanks muleman!  It was 17-9 GA!  I didn't want to gloat but GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama

I had to Google schnits and knepp.  That sounds awesome!  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## muleman RIP

Sure... You boil a nice smoked ham that you washed all the brine off of. When the meat starts to fall off the bone you add a bunch of dried apple slices and throw some Bisquick dumplings on top. Cover and simmer till the dumplings are done. I warn you now the second plate will hit you about an hour later. We usually end up with 3 meals out of it but it is just 2 of us.


----------



## Catavenger

Now I will be craving dumplings.

Not something I like all the time but fixing a lamb chop. Having it with some diced potatoes sauteed with onions in butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Um  doesn't quite look like that


----------



## Mama

I'm not a big fan of Bisquick but I would imagine I could use my own drop dumplings recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## muleman RIP

When the boys were home it was no point in not covering the whole pot with dumplings. We used to fight over them and those apple slices.


----------



## Catavenger

Got woken from my nap this afternoon by some BS phone call so walked a few blocks and got some Mexican take out.Had an early dinner. Not to bad even if it was kind of expensive for what I got since tortillas and beans are pretty cheap.


----------



## Mama

I browned and simmered a couple of chicken breast in 1 can of cream of chicken soup and 1 can of cream of chicken soup with a little thyme.  Added some farfalle pasta and broccoli.  I made a couple of loaves of Italian Bread to go with it.  It was nice comforting food on a cold windy night.


----------



## liyuqingru

Some vegetables, two bread, an apple~~~easy dinner


----------



## JEV

Another rainy day here, so I made butternut squash soup, Romain & spinach salad and  baguettes still hot from the oven. Really hit the spot, and finished  with apple strudel for dessert.


----------



## Catavenger

I bought a whole precooked chicken yesterday so I will be eating chicken until it rots.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got a big pot of chili made with venison burger cooking and she just started some white rice. Soon to be eating good.


----------



## luvs

my nurse got us lunch. turned into dinner, methinx. i got an arby's mint shake, chix sammich, fries & way too many sauces.


----------



## JEV

Center cut pork loin chops done on the Geo. Foreman grill, broccoli. and pan fried redskin taters cooked in lard.


----------



## lilbopeep

JEV said:


> Center cut pork loin chops done on the Geo. Foreman grill, broccoli. and pan fried redskin taters cooked in lard.


 Looks good Joe. PLease send me some. 

I am going to have the last 1/2 can of tuna for dinner.


----------



## Mama

It's so good to hear from you!  How are you holding up Peepers?

I made a hamburger veggie soup for dinner last night along with homemade Italian bread.  We just had leftovers tonight.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama said:


> It's so good to hear from you! How are you holding up Peepers?
> 
> I made a hamburger veggie soup for dinner last night along with homemade Italian bread. We just had leftovers tonight.


 Thanks Mama.

I posted on NCT and here about our time with Sandy.


----------



## luvs

hi, peepz~

dinner was cheese ravioli, a few croccantini & an olive oil crisp.


----------



## pirate_girl

McDonalds.. one of the aides ran out and got me one of the new angus burgers, the one with cheese, onions and bacon.
Had a small vanilla shake too.

Posted on NCT Peeps.. glad to hear you're okay but was crying over what you've gone and are going through.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> hi, peepz~
> 
> dinner was cheese ravioli, a few croccantini & an olive oil crisp.


 


pirate_girl said:


> McDonalds.. one of the aides ran out and got me one of the new angus burgers, the one with cheese, onions and bacon.
> Had a small vanilla shake too.
> 
> Posted on NCT Peeps.. glad to hear you're okay but was crying over what you've gone and are going through.


 Hey ladies miss ya! Big hugs to you.

I would swim through a flood to get an egg nog shake from Micky D's or a gingerbread shake from Burger King IF they had power and were open!! LOL
Funny thing was that the Micky D's right next to the hotel we stayed at and our hotel had NO power BUT the Dunkin Donuts right next door to Micky D's HAD power!! The line of cars trying to get into that place was a mile down the highway. LOL I even saw a firetruck and a police car waiting in the line!! TeeHee is that a stereotype confirmed or what?


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife made the huge lasagna from scratch for the Amish guys that were coming to cut wood. Turns out it was only dad. He must have liked it as he went back for thirds. Then we went back to cutting and splitting for 2 hours and came in for hot apple pie and vanilla ice cream. We will freeze half of it and eat the rest Sunday.


----------



## pirate_girl

That sounds good Bill 

After working my new nutty schedule (not cooking a lot) and getting sick and tired of fast food, I made a pan of chicken stuffing and corn.
It's not the prettiest plate of grub.. but it was what I was craving.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm still working on the leftover rotisserie chicken I got a few days ago. I made some of it into soup (if you can call adding slices of it to ramen noodles & mixed vegetables "soup") last night. So I ate that tonight. I still have plently. Think  the cats will be eating chicken.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> That sounds good Bill
> 
> After working my new nutty schedule (not cooking a lot) and getting sick and tired of fast food, I made a pan of chicken stuffing and corn.
> It's not the prettiest plate of grub.. but it was what I was craving.
> 
> View attachment 64709


 YUM  BUT wheres the gravy?


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> YUM  BUT wheres the gravy?


.. now that you mention it, there's a jar of Heinz chicken gravy in the cupboard.
Too late! lol


----------



## JEV

Had a houseful for dinner, and I made a loaf of Babka just for fun. Chicken stir-fry with veggie fried rice, and DW made brownies and chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## pirate_girl

sketti..


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade meatballs and sauce over frozen cavatelli. YUMMY and meatballs and sauce left for several more meals.


----------



## luvs

spinach salad w/ strawberry-poppyseed viniagrette & feta crumbles, spinach pasta w/ pumpkin sauce, almond-coconut milk, then awhile later a fruit naturals cup, & a pop.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> spinach salad w/ strawberry-poppyseed viniagrette & feta crumbles, spinach pasta w/ pumpkin sauce, almond-coconut milk, then awhile later a fruit naturals cup, & a pop.


 Sounds great luvie!!

I was in Stroudsburg, PA. Wish I could have met you and not getting gas.


----------



## luvs

thanx, peepz! sure woulda luved the company & to have a meal & chit-chat w/ 'ya- read of ur deal w/ the hours spent getting to/from PA.


----------



## JEV

Thawed out some shredded beef au jus (this would have been a great  Italian beef sandwich) then made some mashed redskins and steamed corn.  Brownies for dessert. May have some cookies & cream ice cream later.


----------



## muleman RIP

You are right Joe. Throw that beef on a big Kaiser roll and it would make a great sandwich.


----------



## luvs

stouffer's macaroni & cheese, sliced kumato tomato, spinach/icberg w/ strawberry-poppyseed marzetti's & feta cheese, & roasted squash. almond-coconut milk.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks good Joe, and Aubs.. ya know how we both feel about that mac and cheese.
Those maters are the bomb, aren't they?
They had them at my supermarket for a while, but not now.

Well, this was supposed to be day 4 off, but I got called in at the last minute.
They had swedish meatballs over egg noodles and peas, so I ate that.
Was going to make a salmon steak with rice pilaf if I'd had the day off.
Oh well, I'll do that on Thursday..


----------



## luvs

thanx, lollie. yeah, we'd recently agreed that stouffer's is lovely for frozen. & yepper; great tomato. have seen them a few different years- methinx last year, too. i seasalt & pepper 'em w/ steak & macaroni. 

there's extras of last nite's dinner, & crab that would be great w/ them. tho i'll follow my appetite later tonite if i'm not hungry 4 that.


----------



## muleman RIP

You girls need to take the time to make real mac & cheese from scratch sometimes. Might have some tonight.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> You girls need to take the time to make real mac & cheese from scratch sometimes. Might have some tonight.


 
i've baked my own many a time in my day. i'm jus' not, @ this time, so very into grating a few blocks of cheddar/hunter's cheese, makin' a bechamel, seasoning, reseasoning, makin' buttered crumbs fer half, parboiling macaroni, then bakin' it once it's combined & in (a) baking dish/es, waiting & waiting, washing 20 dishes....... i haven't a place remaining to put a pyrex dish or 2/containers of extras to freeze, either. soooo, until i cook fer the holidays or take a dish to 'da bar, frozen 'tis.


----------



## JEV

This was really a simple and quick dinner. Pasta Primavera with basil infused whole wheat pasta. The veggies were tossed in a butter/olive oil mix with a sprinkling of mixed Italian herbs, and topped with grated Parmesan-Romano cheese.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

keeping it simple tonight, tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich, watching the election and eating  light, maybe a beer or two latter.


----------



## pirate_girl

One of the nurses I work with .. her husband is a pastor at their Presbyterian church.
They had an election day supper of chopped steak, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans, a roll and pie.
He and the volunteers were kind enough to bring in styrofoam boxes of dinners for us tonight.


----------



## luvs

a spinach & artichoke hummus sammich w/ spinach & lettuce (shoulda put tomato on, too!), a packet of 'kitchens of india' black gram lentils curry, & almond coconut milk. dessert- 2 olive oil tortas & marcona almonds w/ a pop.


----------



## JEV

We have Alexa for today and tomorrow while Mommy & Daddy have a day  to themselves before the new baby comes on or about 11-28-12. They're  going out for a nice dinner and a movie, then settle in for an  uncomfortable evening of baby boy kicking the daylights out of Mommy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhooo, we let Alexa pick what she wanted  for dinner, and here's what she chose with Yellow Jello for dessert. it  was really pretty good with my meatballs and sweet marinara.


----------



## JEV

Chicken Cordon Bleu, rice and broccoli. Oh, and one hungry granddaughter. She had two big  helpings for dinner.


----------



## luvs

so cute, joe! she & raynin would be friends~


----------



## JEV

Had rice left over from yesterday, so I made red beans & rice and a salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Careful there Joe. You will start losing weight eating light like that. I made grilled cheese and tomato soup tonight. Been cutting way back on my portions and been holding at 213-214 for a week now.


----------



## luvs

lemme place u on a diet, muley- j/k. great job~ grocery place kept half my food. they meant not to. 'cept, geez- $1.69 per ea. pack of tuna, $5 fer aesptically-pkg.'d. soup, $3.50 fer a snack, $4.95 fer marcona almonds, $2.99 fer guava paste, & $5.99 fer tortas. methinx they gave my milk to another, too.

they're replacing the misplaced food. that's kind.


----------



## Catavenger

I splurged & bought a small steak. I will have it with some cornbread not sure what else.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Careful there Joe. You will start losing weight eating light like that. I made grilled cheese and tomato soup tonight. Been cutting way back on my portions and been holding at 213-214 for a week now.


Being a family friendly site, I won't say what I'm holding.


----------



## luvs

late snack/dinner of oranges & pop. 'nite.


----------



## JEV

Had company for dinner last night, so I made Chicken Parmesan with  homemade basil-infused whole wheat pasta, my marinara sauce and fresh  Italian baguette.


----------



## JEV

DW made dinner tonight. Basic comfort food.


----------



## muleman RIP

We had pan fried scallops and homemade mac&cheese. Going to the cheese shop tomorrow as she really likes getting it in blocks and grating it fresh. I was full and have some mac&cheese left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## FrancSevin

Monday night it was red pasta sauce with meat, mushrooms and geeen ppeppers and a sauce ladened with cut up tomatoes from the garden. 
Beans were added to what was not consumed. 
Red Fire Truck was the wine

Last Night it was converted to chili con carne via added tomatoes, chiles and Cayene pepper.
Tums and Pepto biz was the side dish.
Vanilla Ice cream and blueberries the antidote.

Tonite, what was left was seasoned with George Washington Ketchup and poured over long macaroni noodles with shredded mozzarella cheese.  
This Chili-Mac favorite was served with a Sam Adams beer.


----------



## luvs

if canned pasta (was whole-grain, if that makes a difference) & a few chips & pretzel pieces can be dinner, then dinner that was. 
i'll prolly be in the pantry & fridge in a few pouring a bowl of rice krispies-making a tuna salad sammich if not too sleepy.
fer now, i'll snooze post-noshing.

looking to make a hearty beef stew really soon. keep meaning to, then ppl arrive, or i get preoccupied & visit those near-by.


----------



## JEV

DW wasn't sure how late she had to stay at work, so I told her we'd have  breakfast, which can be made quickly once she got home. I made us  2-cheese omelets (Velveeta & Mozzarella), bacon and toasted the rest  of the baguettes from Tuesday's dinner. Cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## luvs

tuna sammich, butternut squash bisque, spinach salad, gorgonzola dolce gelmini w/ quince paste, & milk as my drink.


----------



## JEV

Pulled pork sandwiches, red beans & rice and broccoli. Leftovers from the deep...freezer, that is.


----------



## JEV

Ham steak, scalloped potatoes and steamed broccoli-cauliflower medley. Nothing fancy, just belly filling food.


----------



## joec

We got some colossal shrimp and made some coconut shrimp tonight. The pictures are previously posted but the same size and as good as it was. Blade is 10" chef's knife if you are wondering.


----------



## JEV

I like coconut shrimp, and I like that knife. Is that a custom build?


----------



## joec

JEV said:


> I like coconut shrimp, and I like that knife. Is that a custom build?



No Joe the knife is a Misono which is my usual Japanese knife one of many however the handle is custom by a guy name Fish out of Hawaii who died a couple of years ago but a legend in knife circles for his handles. I've got a number of kitchen knives handled by him and he often joked saying I was his best customers. I sure do miss him though as he really was creative and a hell of a wood worker in general.


----------



## luvs

coconut shrimp. yum. haven't gotten that in yrs. 
how's the tang on that knife, joe-- handsome blade


----------



## joec

luvs said:


> coconut shrimp. yum. haven't gotten that in yrs.
> how's the tang on that knife, joe-- handsome blade



It is a full tang if that is what you are asking luvs. Misono is an excellent knife really and this is the only one I own by them. It is the first Fish knife I also owned before buying about 10 more including my loved Chinese pattern cleavers.

These shrimp by the way are huge as 4 weight right at a pound even without the heads. They are Tiger shrimp that I get a couple of times a year at Kroger's fish department. I make them using honey panko (available for the Korean market near me) and flaked coconut. I also make the dipping sauce which is below.

Orange Dipping Sauce 
1/2 cup orange marmalade 
1 to 2 tablespoons dark rum 
1 lime, juiced


----------



## luvs

i know it's full-tang in appearance, joe, & i figure 'tis. i should've emphasized- i was indeed seein' if 'twas full-tang.


----------



## joec

luvs said:


> i know it's full-tang in appearance, joe, & i figure 'tis. i should've emphasized- i was indeed seein' if 'twas full-tang.



I'm not sure then what you are asking about the tang other than perhaps it is the same material the blade is made from since it is all one piece.


----------



## luvs

is the blade from tip to end of the knife, in 1 piece, regardless of the material surrounding the blade~ rivets can make a knife appear full-tang, when it's not. maybe i'm getting too into Chef terms. shrug.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> is the blade from tip to end of the knife, in 1 piece, regardless of the material surrounding the blade~ rivets can make a knife appear full-tang, when it's not. maybe i'm getting too into Chef terms. shrug.


 Because of the silver "collar" where the blade and handle meet the tang isn't clearly visable till it is seen again in the handle (with the rivets). Is that what you mean?


----------



## luvs

in many knives, yep, peepz. tho a few companies have faux full-tang. my Mom & the gash over her brow after a knife was tossed into a sink & split in 2 would vouch fer that one.


----------



## JEV

I've been left to my own devices while DW is at the daughter's house for the week helping with the grandkids, so I treated myself tonight to TWO goose liver sammies with mayo, onions & provolone cheese. I'm in heaven...


----------



## luvs

a blend-o-junk. 1st, poured a veggie lasgana into a pot rather than bake one. buttered peas, a tad of curried lentils, an olive oil torta, gorgonzola dolce gelmini & now, i'll find a snack. nada logic in my dinner- 'jus listened to my appetite.


----------



## luvs

spinach pasta w/ shredded chix tenderloins & pumpkin pasta sauce, veggies, almond coconut milk, a few cookies w/ another glass of milk & a pop-


----------



## JEV

Beef & vegetable stir fry with vegetable fried rice and a tossed salad of Romain and a bunch of salad fixins.


----------



## luvs

spinach/cheese ravioli, pumpkin sauce & veggies w/ almond-coconut milk. later fer dessert.


----------



## muleman RIP

Started frying some bacon for breakfast and decided on a sandwich  instead of eggs. 3 slices of swiss cheese,3 slices of ham, 5slices of  bacon and lettuce. Was great! Can you tell I am a bachelor today?


----------



## JEV

Muley, you're a man's man with all that pork. Mmmmmmmmm...

Tonight we had grilled chicken breast that was marinated in Wishbone Italian dressing. Sides were baked spaghetti squash with butter & brown sugar, sweet coleslaw and Spanish rice made with mild salsa and turkey stock made from the Thanksgiving turkey carcass. Kind of an eclectic mix, but it was really good








This is how good it was...


----------



## squerly

You guy's kill me.  Am I the only one who eats off of paper plates?


----------



## Dargo

Microwave Popcorn and mashed potatoes!


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> You guy's kill me.  Am I the only one who eats off of paper plates?


 We ate Papa John's pizza Friday night off of paper plates. Tonight we had our daughter and family for dinner, and DW set the table.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Home made chicken noodle soup.


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> You guy's kill me.  Am I the only one who eats off of paper plates?


I use round Corning ware dishes myself. Paper plates for pizza and sometimes sandwiches. Joe needs those extra corners for all his extra goodies.


----------



## JEV

Shredded beef au jus, skin-on mashed potatoes and broccoli-cauliflower medley. Comfort food dinner.


----------



## JEV

Baked riblets in BBQ sauce, macaroni salad and sweet potato fries with  homemade sour cream, brown sugar & cinnamon dipping sauce.


----------



## Mama

Comfort food here....baked chicken breasts with gravy


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe and Mama that looks good. We has a shepherds pie the old neighbor made for us. Was OK and we did not have to cook. Had to be away most of the day doing a vehicle trade.


----------



## JEV

Just an old favorite...


----------



## JEV

I had half a container of ricotta cheese and half a container of sour cream, and wondered what to make for dinner to use it up. Soooooo, I decided to make Polichinka...pancake rollups. The filling was ricotta cheese and raspberry preserves. Also cooked up some sausage patties to go with them, but they turned out like hockey pucks when I got distracted.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe!! -5 for not looking after the SAUSAGE! That is blasphemous! I am reheating the roast and veggies in the slow cooker.


----------



## luvs

that plated dinner deal- i won't near a not-plated food many daze. won't blink in its general direction.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife made a great meatloaf with the center hollowed and filled with stuffing mix. Had a baked sweet potato for a side.


----------



## muleman RIP

Having corned beef hash for supper.


----------



## lilbopeep

I had minute steak and salad. Rest of family had them on toasted english muffins.


----------



## muleman RIP

Forgot to get some more of those steaks last week. Ain't going near a store for a while.


----------



## JEV

DD got in today from Orlando and requested chicken stir fry and fried  rice for dinner. DS prepped everything then had to leave with his GF,  and I cooked & served dinner with some fresh baguettes.






Made some bread today for Christmas Eve. Baguettes for the Italain beef au jus sandwiches, and party rye for the Hanky Panky's


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Joe. One of these days we need to try bread making. Had BLT's for supper after cooking down some homemade chicken soup and making a dozen meatpies. They will be good for days neither of us feels like doing more than turning on the oven.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Looks good Joe. One of these days we need to try bread making. Had BLT's for supper after cooking down some homemade chicken soup and making a dozen meatpies. They will be good for days neither of us feels like doing more than turning on the oven.


I pulled some 6-hour stock out of the freezer Friday and turned it into chicken with rice soup. That long simmer made the best stock I have ever made.


----------



## lilbopeep

I tried out a new recipe. I got a sample of Swanson Flavor Boost Concentrated Chicken Broth with a recipe card from ShopRite. The recipe was Chicken with grape tomatoes & mushrooms.


----------



## luvs

pub grub. to the bar.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps. I don't do mushrooms but could add something else. We had chicken breasts in the slow cooker with Kraft honey mustard salad dressing and mashed taters and peas.


----------



## JEV

My supper since I cannot cook for anyone for another three days because of this damn virus. Potato Pierogi Primavera.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> My supper since I cannot cook for anyone for another three days because of this damn virus. Potato Pierogi Primavera.]



I will risk the virus with a good looking dish like that...the food Jev not you


----------



## luvs

there was so much food @ the bar last New Year's. we'll see if they have another feast this year. i should take food. i'll nap & think of foods i could make.


----------



## JEV

Dinner was pan grilled boneless pork chops in the cast iron griddle pan,  and paired them with Spanish rice, steamed broccoli and fried potatoes  tossed in buttered & seasoned bread crumbs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think I got Mama talked into a chicken stew for dinner . She throws in a hot pan of Corn Bread and I'll be in Hog Heaven !!!


----------



## JEV

Chicken, onions, carrots & broccoli cooked in EVOO and Italian herbs. Cooked some spaghetti, drained it and threw it in the pan with everything else.


----------



## JEV

Four cheese, whole wheat ravioli, salad, garlic toast from my Italian  hoagie rolls and a glass of Shiraz. I feel like the fatted calf.


----------



## hotgirlinf

chicken and salad


----------



## luvs

ditalini pasta w mushroom/green olive redd sauce. simpler than putanessca & enough fer another night. pop. 1/2 an ensure was dessert.


----------



## hotgirlinf

a hamburger and fries.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife made a shrimp lo mein stir fry. I need to eat more veggies like that.


----------



## lilbopeep

Wednesday 1/9/13
Sweet and sour chicken with jasmine rice


----------



## luvs

was gonna have the ditalini, tho most of that slowly disappeared each time i woke. i'm thinking curried lentils.


----------



## lilbopeep

Rotelli pasta with a veggie sauce (EVOO, garlic, onion, carrot, red bell pepper, green bell pepper, vine tomato, ground red pepper flakes and my AP seasoning blend) topped with grated parmesan and romano cheeses. Green salad on the side not pictured


----------



## Mama

YUM Peepers!!!

I baked a couple of loaves of honey wheat bread this afternoon.  For dinner, I toasted a few slices and made BLT's to go with the homemade potato soup.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama said:


> YUM Peepers!!!
> 
> I baked a couple of loaves of honey wheat bread this afternoon. For dinner, I toasted a few slices and made BLT's to go with the homemade potato soup.


 Thank you and a big *OH MAMA* @ you! I want your dinner!!


----------



## Mama

Thanks Peepers!  It hit the spot.


----------



## hotgirlinf

a chicken sandwich.


----------



## lilbopeep

Family had baked cod and I had cube steak. We all had Caesar salad (homemade dressing) and garlic bread


----------



## luvs

blake says i ingested 3 bowls of pasta. methinx he is actually correct fer once. & there were those cookies. & that pop. 
i'm buying my mumu now.


----------



## JEV

Leftover pineapple chicken stir fry with fried rice and a salad.


----------



## luvs

http://www.nineonninepgh.com/

late lunch, early dinner. my Mom & i went there this afternoon on a whim. we got the pomme frites w/ truffle aioli, thier steak sauce, & dijonnaise & split those. she got macaroni & cheese- looked similar to serious gnocci. i got the mussels & a glass of shiraz. have both her & my extras in the fridge 4 my dinner tonite.


----------



## muleman RIP

Been hankering for some good steaks for a while. Since we broke 40 today I fired up the grill as the sun was going down and despite the wind made these rib eyes with noodles and corn. Steak was super tender and great. Sorry the flash wiped out the noodles.


----------



## luvs

makin' those lamb-pops i meant to make. potato, corn. maybe another veggie. (baby brussels w/ buerre noisette & garlic)


----------



## muleman RIP

Have a pot of chili in the slow cooker. Browned up a big pack of venison burger in the skillet earlier and them added the veggies and some spices.


----------



## Mama

Wings, ribs, cut up veggies, chips and dip and homemade Italian bread to eat while watching the games.... GO FALCONS!!!!!


----------



## JEV

Chicken Parmesan with a side of 5-cheese whole wheat ravioli and steamed broccoli. Fresh baguettes to push unruly food back onto the plate, and cupcakes for dessert. Pics to follow. The chicken is already fried and is cooling in the garage, and the baguettes just came out of the oven.


----------



## Mama

Nice Joe!  I made bread this morning too!  Italian sub rolls that I made  into garlic bread.  I decided to make tots instead of chips.



JEV said:


> Chicken Parmesan with a side of 5-cheese whole wheat ravioli and steamed broccoli. Fresh baguettes to push unruly food back onto the plate, and cupcakes for dessert. Pics to follow.* The chicken is already fried and is cooling in the garage*, and the baguettes just came out of the oven.


----------



## JEV

You must be feeding a whole football team. Your food looks great as always.

Turned the baguettes into garlic toast to go with the chicken Parmesan, 5-cheese ravioli and broccoli for dinner.


----------



## lilbopeep

Monday 1/21/13

Cavatelli, meatballs and gravy topped with toasted seasoned bread crumbs and grated parmesan and romano cheeses







First run of the Coconut Custard Pie


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Peeps. Got a ham steak out this morning. Might bake some sweet potatoes and a mixed vegetable medley.


----------



## Mama

Busy day today so I threw a chuck roast in the pressure cooker for dinner.  We have enough left for tomorrow night too


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well,,,, It was going to be Fish tacos . But when Mama opened the package ,I about puked . Tomorrow morning the store will get that package back along with the bad smell .


----------



## luvs

dagnabbin yep, al. they ought be selling food that is not gonna make u ill.


----------



## JEV

Mama said:


> Busy day today so I threw a chuck roast in the pressure cooker for dinner.  We have enough left for tomorrow night too


I also made a little bit of pot roast yesterday....12# pre-cooked weight.


----------



## luvs

i hear fedex. dinner can wait!


----------



## luvs

anyhow, i'm ordering pizza. my Mom can yell as much as she can once i inform her. got that mute-button fer a reason.


----------



## lilbopeep

Breakfast
Two over easy eggs and toasted bakery seeded rye bread


----------



## muleman RIP

We are having leftovers the last of the pineapple for desert. Been doing little portions for a few days and the leg is doing better.


----------



## JEV

BBQ pork shoulder steak tidbits, Spanish rice and pan fried potatoes  tossed in buttered bread crumbs & Italian herbs, then bathed in  Wishbone Italian salad dressing. Oatmeal cookies for dessert. Just another day in the kitchen.


----------



## luvs

i have yet to make these lamb pops i keep meanin' to make. may 'jus make butternut sqash soup & broccoli- so sleepy. & a few cookies, fruit & 'nilla almond milk.


----------



## lilbopeep

Eye round roast, baked potato, microwave steamed fresh baby spinach and pan burgundy gravy


----------



## luvs

lamb pops, potato w/ greek cream cheese, & pesto w/ baby carrot.


----------



## luvs

think soup soon. hungry again. may snack on dinner's extra lambpop. spinach souffle i forewent plating earlier on. see if that deflates in a pan.


----------



## JEV

It aint dinner, but....Needed bread for the freezer, so it was Italian this time. Me and DW were having chuck burgers & baked potatoes for dinner tonight (not pretty enough for pics), so I made up some honey whole wheat buns and topped some of them with poppy seeds, sesame seeds, veggie flakes and fresh chopped onion. They were delish!


----------



## lilbopeep

Homemade Wonton Soup and Chinese BBQ red pork

I made the Chinese BBQ red pork and it was wonderful added to the soup bowl along with the chicken stock I made the other day, scallions, bok choy leaves, black sesame oil, hot chile sesame oil and soy sauce







Chinese BBQ red pork


----------



## JEV

Heading out in the morning for a weekend of "Grown men behaving poorly." It's the annual Winter Hike for the Old Farts Patrol, and I made all the breads today for the weekend. this should hold over 13 guys for a couple of days of "Carbo Loading."   
















While all that was baking, I cheated on dinner and made a "kid friendly" meal of tube steaks, macaroni salad and steamed broccoli. OK, maybe not kid friendly, but wifey was happy. :lol:


----------



## lilbopeep

Egg rolls (large & mini), fried wontons and pork fried rice







Pork Fried Rice


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried scallops with buttered noodles and corn.


----------



## squerly

*How do you like your burgers?*


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! that looks like up here. I don't fight the cold for burgers. Steaks if it is not too crazy windy. Today I put a bottom round roast in the clay cooker with some brown gravy mix. Been roasting in the oven since before noon. I put 2 sweet taters in and it should all be ready by 6.


----------



## muleman RIP

On my it was good. Got plenty for hot beef sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## leadarrows

Wifes a good cook I should have more pictures of her food but this is all I can find right now.


----------



## JEV

leadarrows said:


> Wifes a good cook I should have more pictures of her food but this is all I can find right now.


Tell the wife that Doughy Joey is stealing her idea for a crescent roll wheel.  Very cool idea for presentation at a buffet.


----------



## JEV

Pot roast, mashed taters and DW's great salad.


----------



## lilbopeep

First try at homemade BBQ Chinese spare ribs and beef lo mein. Both turned out great!!


Homemade Beef Lo Mein and BBQ Spare Ribs


----------



## luvs

pesto pasta & clementines.


----------



## muleman RIP

Probably last nights spaghetti with home made sauce and burger. Was good and I had to fight the urge for seconds. This portion control is tough.


----------



## Leni

Home made spaghetti with salad and garlic bread.

And I thought that I was playing with less than a full deck BBQing in the rain.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Why in the hell do Fish Tacos have to smell like fish ?? 
   Would it be proper to eat potatoe salad with it ??


----------



## muleman RIP

Fish is fish and tacos are tacos. Who in the hell came up with that idea anyway? You don't see Mexicans eating them do you?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Fish is fish and tacos are tacos. Who in the hell came up with that idea anyway? *You don't see Mexicans eating them do you?*


 
 Man ! I never thought of that . Maybe I should do a study on this . Get a grant from the goverment to find out what our little illegal  buddies like to eat ? Which brings up another subject : When a white person eats mexican food their farts really stink ..... So do Mexican people  Farts stink all the time ???


 Geez Mule , You have opened up a whole new train of thought for me ....


----------



## muleman RIP

The Mexicans who mason tended with me sure did. It was those damn pasty beans they ate for breakfast. They would stink before beer break and on the ride home it was real bad.


----------



## lilbopeep

Roast chicken, roasted rosemary red potatoes and onions, steamed fresh broccoli and roasting pan gravy


----------



## luvs

veal scallopine, either spatzle or potato cakes & broccoli w/ carrots. i'm thinking of making a beurre noisette or a beurre blanc fer the veggies.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mine will be leftovers of beef and whatever else needs used up. Got to clean out the fridge.


----------



## lilbopeep

White Pasta Fagioli topped with fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses


----------



## Mama

Fried cod, hush puppies, baked potatoes and salad.  I would have been happy with just hush puppies


----------



## Mama

I made Bacon Cheeseburger Soup to go with the Italian Bread I made yesterday afternoon.


----------



## JEV

Nice Din-Din, Mama.

Being a good Catholic mackerel snapper on Ash Wednesday, I made us a pizza with red & yellow peppers, onions, sweet banana peppers and broccoli on a homemade whole wheat crust. It was almost healthy until I loaded it up with Mozzarella.


----------



## luvs

i'm fasting this evening. we were gonna this:

http://www.wholey.com/


----------



## JEV

I thought I'd be a nice guy and make Pasta Primavera with grilled  chicken breast for Valentines Day dinner for DW & DD. I had it all  going and on time, when DD text messaged me to say she would be 1 hour  late, then 5 minutes later DW texted that she had to stay late at work,  and to not hold dinner for her... She was 2 hours late. 

Pitiful as it was, I still took pics of the veggies before they were roasted and the meal on the table.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Joe, I will eat theirs.Looks yummy.


----------



## luvs

blake's bringing ham bbq & slaw from his Gran's. if there's food yet. 

also, i've 2 filets & 2 strip steaks to cook, too. we were gonna make Pgh salads the other evening, forewent cooking, & may hafta make those later on. gotta see if i have the cheese fer them.


----------



## lilbopeep

luvs said:


> blake's bringing ham bbq & slaw from his Gran's. if there's food yet.
> 
> also, i've 2 filets & 2 strip steaks to cook, too. we were gonna make Pgh salads the other evening, forewent cooking, & may hafta make those later on. gotta see if i have the cheese fer them.


 Does 1 of those strips have blue cheese compound and my name on it?


----------



## muleman RIP

Homemade smoked sausage and beef rice a roni.


----------



## JEV

The wife came back from a baby shower with chicken Parmesan, cavatelli, and green beans. Her and DD went shopping and I ate the leftovers.


----------



## lilbopeep

Roasted chicken breast, roasted red potatoes with onions and mushrooms and fresh string beans with sliced mushrooms and sliced almonds


----------



## JEV

No pics tonight as we made and delivered dinner to a friend and her caretaker. The gal is convalescing in her third week following double knee replacement. She's still in pain, but making good progress. Today her physical therapist measured her range of motion and is up to 90 degrees on one knee and 82 degrees on the other.

I made a pork roast with pan gravy, mashed potatoes, candied carrots and a fresh loaf of Italian bread. DW made an apple cake for dessert. There was enough left over so they can have at least one more meal from the leftovers.


----------



## Big Dog

It started with a Caesar salad, then lobster bisque, followed by lobster bruschetta leading to the main, pictured, and ending with a 3 berry creme brulee'. Oh, forgot to mention different wines for each course ............ Oh my!


----------



## luvs

most of last nite's dinner-


----------



## muleman RIP

Big Dog said:


> It started with a Caesar salad, then lobster bisque, followed by lobster bruschetta leading to the main, pictured, and ending with a 3 berry creme brulee'. Oh, forgot to mention different wines for each course ............ Oh my!


That is just wrong! Here I am trying to lose weight and you post that.


----------



## muleman RIP

For those who think McD's food once in a while won't hurt you! I know it is loaded with sodium and makes my legs swell quick.


----------



## JEV

Beef stir fry with fried rice. I made cranberry relish to compliment  (whole cranberry sauce, mandarin oranges & crushed pineapple).


----------



## luvs

-baby greens, feta crumbles, pink grapefruit, & kalamatas, w/ proscuitto-wrapped mozzarella & lemon to dip. pomegranate vinaigrette & cuke ranch on the salad greens
-spaghetti rigati marinara
-strawberry fruit/juice bar & rice milk


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled some strip steaks since it was above freezing and fried up some  taters in the bacon grease then crumbled bacon over them.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Grilled some strip steaks since it was above freezing and fried up some  taters in the bacon grease then crumbled bacon over them.


I love the taters made in bacon grease. I keep a jar of bacon grease in the fridge for cooking.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. Wifey had scrambled eggs and I had a 2-cheese omelet. The bacon was twice smoked from the Slovenian butcher, and the toast was my 70% hydration Italian bread recipe that I made Sunday.


----------



## luvs

salad fer me. then soups- potato, then veggie soup, as i was still hungry. blake got pistachios & miniature chewy sweet-tarts, so we can snack rather than making another dinner later on.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got Chinese from a local place when I took the Amish guy home.


----------



## lilbopeep

Everything looks so good. I would love some of everything. Especially some of Joe's bread toasted and buttered.

This was dinner last night

Pepper steak and jasmine rice


----------



## hotgirlinf

hamburgers


----------



## muleman RIP

I nuked the rest of my pepper steak and fried rice as well as the rest of the fried taters. Wife is on her own for supper!


----------



## Leni

I don't know.  It depends on what the 'hunter' brings home. So far I've got asparagus and baked potatoes.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mini Pumpkin Pie









I used the standard recipe for one 9" pie on the back of a small can of solid pumpkin. I used my pastry crust recipe for a 2 crust pie. The crust and pie filling made 8 mini pies. 

I used the standard recipe for one 9" pie on the back of a small can of solid pumpkin. I used my pastry crust recipe for a 2 crust pie. The crust and pie filling made 8 mini pies. To serve I slid them out of the pie plates with no problem. That is a small 6 1/2" dessert plate it is on. I left this one in the pie plate to take the picture.

I am hoping to make little chicken pot pies (with top and bottom crust) tomorrow. Hopefully they will also slide out of the plate easily to serve.


----------



## JEV

My Internet connection was giving me fits last night, so I gave up posting the spaghetti dinner.







Tonight it was BBQ beef tips, broccoli and potato salad.


----------



## luvs

2 dinners tonite. pierogies, soup, salad & grilled cheese


----------



## muleman RIP

I have not had pierogies in years. Looks good Luvs.


----------



## luvs

thanx, muley!

we're cooking bacon & i'm making myself a salad, & we decided on pierogies again, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried tilapia and rice a roni with some peppers and celery added.


----------



## luvs

we made pea soup & salad. there was a grilled cheese on my plate [& pierogies on blake's plate (-pix)]. bacon w/ syrup was dessert.
he made chix noodle soup earlier on.


----------



## Mama

Grilled chicken salads for dinner tonight and we'll have some of the chocolate chip mocha muffins that I made this afternoon later for a snack.


----------



## JEV

Beautiful, Mama. I love the sun shining on the salad. We had snow flurries ALL DAY! We moved our daughter to her new apartment yesterday and went back today to assemble beds and hang "stuff" on the walls all day. Subway for lunch and leftovers for dinner. The important thing is that we now have our lives back, and I don't have to wonder if or when DD wil be around for dinner, or trip over the SEVEN pairs of shoes in the laundry/mud room for me to trip over. Just me and DW again.


----------



## Mama

Thanks Joe!  It was a little nippy but a beautiful day none the less.  Glad you got your lives back.  We love our kids but it's much better from a distance once they are grown.  After all, we raise them to be independent for a reason .


----------



## JEV

Mama said:


> Thanks Joe!  It was a little nippy but a beautiful day none the less.  Glad you got your lives back.  We love our kids but it's much better from a distance once they are grown.  After all, we raise them to be independent for a reason .


Her time with us was only 3 weeks. She took a different job with the same company and moved back to Ohio from Florida where she has lived for the past 11 years. She wanted to be closer to family, and would have moved last week, except that her brother was working out of town and wanted to help move her. That took a load off the old man....ME! She's now 10 minutes from her sister and our grandkids who she loves to pieces. She's a good auntie.


----------



## luvs

we ordered pizza & 'at.


----------



## JEV

Chicken stew with dumplings. Came out tasty.


----------



## Mama

That looks delicious Joe!  

Just veggies here tonight.


----------



## lilbopeep

Steak fajitas (no pictures) and Mama's cinnamon rolls


----------



## Mama

BEAUTIFUL PEEPERS


----------



## rlk

Mama said:


> That looks delicious Joe!
> 
> Just veggies here tonight.



That's some fine looking tomatoes for this time of year.

Bob


----------



## Mama

rlk said:


> That's some fine looking tomatoes for this time of year.
> 
> Bob



Thanks.  I got them at Ingles.  They're Florida grown.


----------



## lilbopeep

Mama said:


> BEAUTIFUL PEEPERS


 Thank you Mama.


----------



## lilbopeep

rlk said:


> That's some fine looking tomatoes for this time of year.
> 
> Bob


 


Mama said:


> Thanks. I got them at Ingles. They're Florida grown.


 We get some beautiful vine tomatoes all year at our Shop-Rite supermarket. Not sure where they come from but they are always nice and juicy.


----------



## rlk

Unfortunately we don't have Ingles or Shop-Rite.  The tomatoes we get this time of the year have very little taste, other than tasting like the cardboard they were shipped in.  

Bob


----------



## Mama

How about Publix , Bob?  They usually have really good produce too.

Well, since we had plenty of leftover veggies, I roasted a turkey breast on top of some homemade stuffing, made some mashed potatoes, deviled eggs and cranberry sauce and we had a very nice mini Thanksgiving dinner in March!  The turkey turned out wonderfully moist and tender.  There's plenty of leftovers again so I won't need to cook probably until Friday night!


----------



## lilbopeep

I want some Mama!! 

I made Homemade pizza topped with fresh - sliced mushrooms, sliced onion and sliced garlic (no pictures because family couldn’t wait) and Salad (red and green butter lettuce, iceberg lettuce, vine tomato, avocado, cucumber, sunflower seeds, toasted flax seeds, toasted sesame seeds and pico de gallo) dressed with homemade vinaigrette and a splash of lime juice


----------



## lilbopeep

This was my first try at Kaiser Rolls. I think I got the “knot” right. They smell fantastic and I can’t wait to try them. I will stop at the store after picking my DD up from work. That’s when I will decide if it will be cheeseburgers or cold cuts with French fries for dinner.

Sesame Kaiser Rolls


----------



## JEV

I guess I'll get this week started. DD called and wanted to join us for  dinner and asked for chicken. I said yes, even though we just had it  last night on the pasta primavera, and told her to get some peppers and  an onion and I would make chicken kabobs. Also threw together some fried  taters and DW made one of her great salads. Fresh chocolate chip  cookies for dessert.


----------



## JEV

Pan fried pork shoulder steak, baked beans and fresh cut American fries. Damn...was this good!


----------



## lilbopeep

Beautiful kabobs Joe


----------



## JEV

Thank you, Peeps.

Tonight was beef tips in a merlot reduction gravy, over fresh made whole wheat & basil fettuccine noodles. Buttered broccoli for a side.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks tasty Joe. We made homemade pot pies we had in the freezer. Down to one so will have to look at making more. They sure are good on a cold windy day.


----------



## lilbopeep

I’M IN HEAVEN!! These are fantastic smoked bone-in pork chops. I haven’t been able to find any in so many years. I finally found them at Fairway supermarket.

Smoked bone-in pork chop, microwave steamed fresh baby spinach and mashed potatoes (butter, chives, sea salt, ground pepper and ½ & ½)


----------



## muleman RIP

That does it Peeps. Time to kill a hog and get a loin smoked.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> That does it Peeps. Time to kill a hog and get a loin smoked.


----------



## luvs

batter-dipped fried veggies & pepper-jack cheese. zucchini, peppers, green tomato, & vidalia onion.


----------



## muleman RIP

I baked a haddock loin and made mashed taters and peas for sides. Added a touch of Old Bay over the lemon pepper and it gave it a little zest. Going to have to eat taters or plant them as they are popping sprouts in a hurry.


----------



## Mama

Typical St. Patty's day fare for dinner.  Cooked the corned beef in the pressure cooker for 60 minutes and it was perfectly tender.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks nice Mama. I cooked a pork shoulder roast and sauerkraut and made mashed taters. Ate way too much and am full like a cow right now.


----------



## Mama

Thanks Muleman!  I ate way too much too.


----------



## Leni

Hey!  It's a holiday and therefore feasting time.  I bought two corned beefs and put one in the freezer.  I love corned beef on rye.


----------



## JEV

The girls and grandkids were here today, but since DW (Irish..go figure) doesn't like corned beef OR cooked cabbage, we had spaghetti with my homemade Italian sweet sausage and fresh Italian bread. No pictures as it was a little bit of chaos with a certain 2-year old having a mini meltdown right at serving time.


----------



## JEV

DW came home from work coughing and hacking with a cold. Seems like  everyone at her work has had a cold or the flu in the past week or so,  so it's not surprising that she caught it. 

Anyway, she asked for French toast to go with the b'fast sausage, so my  job is to satisfy her desire. She just had the toast, and I scrambled up  the egg wash that had cinnamon in it...that's why the eggs are ugly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Just for giggles, I pulled out the 40-year old Sunbeam 1250 watt fry pan  to make the French toast in. I'd forgotten how nice this pan is to use.  I was planning on making chicken paprikash this week, and I'll probably  make it in the Sunbeam. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## muleman RIP

You can make me breakfast tomorrow. I made smoked sausage and mac&cheese. Then what I thought was applesauce turned out to be pears we froze last year.They are super sweet and a real treat I had forgot about. I need to root in the veggie freezer more often.


----------



## JEV

Chicken noodle soup in a sourdough no-knead bread bowl.


----------



## leadarrows

OK not really. Just saw this and thought


----------



## JEV

That's an oldie but goodie. My wife made those for the kids over 20 years ago, and they loved them. I'm glad you posted that, because I know what to make for my granddaughter the next time she's here.


----------



## FrancSevin

leadarrows said:


> OK not really. Just saw this and thought








As Sheldon Cooper would say on Big Bang,,
"_Now that's eyetalian_!"


----------



## leadarrows

I never seen anything like it before. Who thinks these things up?


----------



## Mama

We had bacon cheeseburger soup tonight.


----------



## JEV

Worked the last fish fry at church last night so no cooking here. The  power glitch here on FF stopped me from posting Thursday's dinner, so here it is.  Pan fried breaded pork chops with boiled redskins cooked in bacon  grease with bacon, onions & green peppers, then enhanced with  seasoned bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese. Steamed broccoli &  carrots to make it somewhat healthy. The taters & chops were  prepared in the cast iron skillets.


----------



## luvs

dinner was a few odds-&-ends. pasta w/ sausage & redd sauce, a few lentils, then shelled peanuts, & soon i'll peel a few clementines.


----------



## lilbopeep

WOW Joe that chop, tater and broccoli dinner looks awesome!


----------



## JEV

Why thank you, Peeps. It was delicious. Haven't cooked in a few days so no pics to post. 

I made Polish Babka today (gotta post it on facebook so Barb can see it) with lemon zest, caraisins and raisins for a friend who is a disabled vet and fellow ham radio enthusiast. It's just him and his wife, so they don't often bake anything at home. Also making two loaves of egg bread and two loaves of cinnamon swirl bread today for Easter brunch (almost done with the first rise). I'll be freezing it after slicing it later, then bring it out Easter morning. Brunch is at 11:00, so it has plenty of time to thaw, and it's all for toast anyway (16-18 people).


----------



## JEV

Worked in the yard today and I got all the ornamental grasses cut back  and burned all the branches. Now all my clothes need to go in the  laundry room basket, because they will smell up the bathroom hamper.  Phewwwww!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  While I was doing that I made dinner rolls to take to my brother's home  tomorrow for dinner. Then I took Thursday's leftover meatloaf, and made  meatloaf pockets using up the rest of the dinner roll dough (the cheese belongs INSIDE the pocket, but I was distracted). They were  OUTSTANDING! Made some buttered broccoli and the leftover veggies. We had  pudding cups with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## lilbopeep

Looks good Joe!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Just finished a big pot of vegetarian chili, to be served over ditilini.  Sorry, no pictures - next time I'll make sure to get
a couple.


----------



## Catavenger

Left over canned refried beans & canned tamales maybe a tortilla or 2 - yep real fancy bachelor special


----------



## JEV

It was a veritable food fest today from breakfast at SIL's -place, to dinner at my brother's farm. Here's the breakfast food...

Quiche with broccoli. 





White & cinnamon bread toasted





Ham on the left and Slovenian Zelodec sausage on the right





Slovenian nut roll (Potica)





My conservative plate of brunch food.





Potatoes  were made by a space alien who invaded the SIL's kitchen while she was  at church. They were weird bad, but I kept my mouth shut. I only have to  eat there once a year.

Here's the dinner food...

My dinner rolls that I brought.





DW's baked beans with smoked bacon topping.





Some weird broccoli stuff that the SIL made.





Sugardale ham. Damn, it was delicious.





Fruit salad made by the "plant based vegan" SIL.





Plate of Slovenian Zelodec garlic sausage.


----------



## luvs

extras from earlier &/or seafood . my Mom sees that i get plenty of food when there. there was sausage gravy & sausage linkz. then eggs, potato salad, linguine salad, i braved a slice of ham (half of 1), 2 other kinds of potato, veggies, crescents, macaroni, ambrosia salad & pop. other stuff, too- appy trays before dinner & a glass of valpolicella w/ my Mom. 
we made the vast majority of the food the in advance.


----------



## Mama

Didn't get any pics of our Easter brunch but y'alls look delicious!

I made open faced hot turkey sandwiches, mashed potatoes and green beans.  Not the best picture but it was mighty tasty.


----------



## muleman RIP

That turkey looks good. Tonight I made white rice and nuked left over stir fry with mock crab. Was good eating and the extra rice will go to the chickens tomorrow.


----------



## Leni

I'm going to BBQ chicken and cook up some Swiss chard.  Maybe some potatoes also.


----------



## JEV

I had the afternoon off, so I restocked the freezer with sandwich thins,  then made dinner of salad, pineapple chicken stir fry and vegetable  fried rice. One of our favorite meals.


----------



## JEV

Pork roast & pan gravy, salad, creamed redskin potatoes and steamed Parmesan green beans.


----------



## luvs

made dinner twice earlier- 1st 1 was palak paneer, v-8, & almond/coconut milk.
later on, pears & bleu cheese sans the mesclun greens, (they looked too old), & spinach pasta w/redd sauce, mussels, & clams.


----------



## JEV

Had pork roast left over from Sunday, so I made some broccoli for the veggie, then pan fried some boiled redskins in bacon fat, onions, green pepper and seasoned bread crumbs. I could make a meal on the taters alone (with some gravy poured over them.)


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled ribeyes and baked sweet potatoes with a veggie mix for sides. The steaks from last years cows are wonderful. Waiting on 2 for this year now.


----------



## JEV

Chicken Cacciatore over homemade linguine.


----------



## Leni

I'm going to make Big Jims Italian sausage cacciatore.  Side will probably be a salad.  Fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## JEV

I had some red, yellow & green peppers in the fridge, so I decided to make chicken fajitas and Spanish rice for dinner. I had tortillas as well, so I turned it into wraps with Greek yoghurt, salsa and shredded Romain.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Joe, do you do takeouts? Those wraps look wonderful.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Hey Joe, do you do takeouts? Those wraps look wonderful.


They were amazing. i reserved half of the marinade to put on the veggies before throwing them on the cast iron griddle, so the flavor permeated the entire package. The yellow and red peppers were actually sweet, and they caramelized nicely with the purple onion. DW said this was another keeper, so it's in the book. The Greek yoghurt was disliked by both of us, and next time I'll just use sour cream. The Greek yoghurt was very sharp tasting, and not very palatable.


----------



## Mama

Very nice Joe!!!!!

I made spaghetti and meatballs after drooling over the picture you posted the other day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Nuked some leftover BBQ for 2 sandwiches. Bought some lettuce and tomatoes today for Taco salad on Sunday.


----------



## lilbopeep

This will be our dinner with microwave steamed fresh baby spinach. I couldn't help it. It just called my name what was I to do? Look at the price (and thickness) for that PRIME cut moo!!


----------



## lilbopeep

Dinner is served.

Prime sirloin steak cooked via reverse searing. I seasoned and let it sit for about 1 hour. Put in 275°F oven for approx. 25 minutes for 2 ½-inch steak till internal temp was 90°F. Then seared on cast iron stovetop grill pan till internal temp was 117°F. I served it with a side of microwave steamed fresh baby spinach.  Dessert was strawberry shortcake with a chocolate sponge cake cup and whipped cream to top.


----------



## rlk

That's a pretty piece of meat but way to rare for my tastes.

Bob


----------



## the old trucker

rlk said:


> That's a pretty piece of meat but way to rare for my tastes.
> 
> Bob


 
   Same here. Like chewing on a rubber boot...


----------



## luvs

i luv rare meat. find it very tender & flavorful. i'll gladly ingest carpaccio. that's raw or, occasionally, seared fer a few seconds.

dinner was soup w/ cheese added.


----------



## muleman RIP

I cooked what was labeled as chuck steak but turned out to be a super nice roast. When I put it in the slow cooker about 11 am I thought it was a thick steak folded over but as I was adding all the veggies and turning it over I realized that it was a super nice boneless roast. We had a visitor so did not get to eat till almost nine. It was so tender you could cut it with a fork..Same for the veggies.


----------



## lilbopeep

Pan-fried bone in pork chops, stuffing, roasted rosemary red potatoes, onions and mushrooms, steamed baby spinach and pan gravy


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks super Peeps. I am so full all I can do is drool.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> i luv rare meat. find it very tender & flavorful. i'll gladly ingest carpaccio. that's raw or, occasionally, seared fer a few seconds.
> 
> dinner was soup w/ cheese added.


I could not even eat the cheese right now Luvs. Some of my leftover roast may become soup or meat pies.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> That looks super Peeps. I am so full all I can do is drool.


Thank you mule


----------



## muleman RIP

Cooked for myself today. Made BLT's for lunch. Then pan fried some tilapia and made butter beans for a side.


----------



## JEV

Grilled chicken breast sandwich.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made taco salad for supper. Ate a smaller plate so I don't get a belly ache.


----------



## hotgirlinf

fish and rice


----------



## JEV

Nobody cooked today over on NCT, so I'll post here. Our middle daughter came over today, and together with DW, made grilled chicken kabobs,  oven roasted redskin potatoes and salad for our dinner. Very good! DW also made some peanut butter cookies for dessert. They did it all while I tilled the garden and got some of the seeds in the ground. More to go in tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## lilbopeep

That looks great Joe. I cooked. I get to cook on the weekends.

Prime cut sirloin steak, baked potato and steamed corn on the cob. Plus a cup of coffee - fresh ground chocolate, caramel nut beans.


----------



## JEV

Beef stir fry and vegetable fried rice.


----------



## Mama

Cornish hens on the grill!  I'm loving this weather!


----------



## muleman RIP

Had 2 BLT's for supper. Starting to wonder if the food is worth the pain to make it. Going to be cereal tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## JEV

Hang in there, Muley. We were both busy at dinner time with me on a jobsite and DW cutting the grass before tomorrow's rain, so we had breakfast for dinner. Cheese omelets, bacon and Italian toast.


----------



## JEV

Cleaned out the veggie drawer and made Pasta Primavera.


----------



## JEV

Tonight we had a picnic in April. Potato salad, baked beans and hand ground steak burgers.


----------



## ki0ho

Bet Mule didnt eat like that in the horse...pittle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

Didnt see that you had posted.earlyer Mule....hope you are feeling better.....are they any closer to figuring out the toe pain????  Hope so


----------



## muleman RIP

nope! And they ain't any closer to getting breakfast out at a reasonable time. Get rousted at 4 am for a blood draw and at 8:15 still no breakfast. I should stage a hunger strike......Yeah, that would teach them!


----------



## ki0ho

You should take pics. of your meals and post them.........see if JEV can match them


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> Get rousted at 4 am for a blood draw and at 8:15 still no breakfast. I should stage a hunger strike......Yeah, that would teach them!


 
i've gone there. they'll jus' make u stay inpatient further on.
glad ur dripping sarcasm.


----------



## JEV

ki0ho said:


> You should take pics. of your meals and post them.........see if JEV can match them


I hereby refuse to lower my standards to hospital swill. But thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## luvs

here, the food is so okay that they also cater events~

(in retrospect, they may wanna take a few classes on knife skills.......
& proper plating techniques)


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> here, the food is so okay that they also cater events~
> 
> (in retrospect, they may take a few classes on knife skills.......)


The food ain't bad and ain't great. 
i did have a discussion about my coumadin and what they brought me versus my dosage. sure seems like folks don't pay attention either


----------



## ki0ho

Yep ya got to watch the vit...K when taking that stuff....they cut me clear off of the greens for about 6 months......


----------



## luvs

yeah. they get rushed. is coumadin a blood thinner~ i think they gave me that before. getting bloodwork was a challenge.


----------



## ki0ho

not realy a blod thiner .....what it dose is stop it from clotting........


----------



## luvs

thanx! i ferget. was loopy & 'at.


----------



## JEV

Ribs, tater salad & the first of the season sweet corn.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

You can get sweet corn already? Must be nice


----------



## JEV

OhioTC18 said:


> You can get sweet corn already? Must be nice


Just showed up today, according to the produce guy at the discount joint I shop at. The truck must have forgot to stop by your place on the way North, or my produce guy pays the bills sooner than your guy.


----------



## luvs

we've sweet corn here, too. it's @ the store, so i'm uncertain where it's origin is.


----------



## Leni

We've been buying corn for the lasr couple of weeks.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tonight I am having anything that does not come off a bulk cafeteria cart!!!


----------



## Mama

That's great muleman!  I know you're excited!

We had breakfast fro dinner tonight.


----------



## JEV

That's magnificent, Mama. Only in the South would y'all fix a pork chop for breakfast. We need to pay more attention to y'all's cookin'.


----------



## Mama

Yes you do JEV.....yes you do....LOL.  

You don't know what you've been missing.  It's perfect with eggs.  Chicken (fried or grilled) and eggs are wonderful too.  Some folks eat catfish and eggs but I've never been a fan.


----------



## JEV

DD came over and requested chicken fajitas and Spanish rice. Soooooo,  request filled like a good Daddy does. We ended up making wraps with the  chicken, red, green & yellow peppers, onions, sour cream and  guacamole. I put the rice on mine also. They aren't high quality pics, but they were delicious.


----------



## Mama

YUM JEV!  DD is Blessed to have a daddy like you.

I made a chuck roast in the pressure cooker tonight.


----------



## Catavenger

I have cheap cuts of steak I'm going to fix with some home fries & a green salad. I have a fasting blood test tomorrow & can't eat 8 hours before that so I may as well stuff myself tonight.


----------



## JEV

Leftovers from yesterday. Just as good as yesterday.


----------



## Mama

Replay here as well.


----------



## JEV

Slow cooked a pork shoulder overnight, then turned it into pulled pork sammies for dinner with coleslaw and baked redskin taters.


----------



## luvs

that looks delicious, joe.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> that looks delicious, joe.


Thank you, it was.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled up some pork chops with baked sweet potatoes and dinner rolls. They sure need watching when the fat catches fire. Must have turned them 6 times. Pork is getting almost totally gone. Have to do a little more rooting in the meat freezer and then order a half with the loin smoked as well as the sausage and bacon.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made a nice big taco salad with a lb. of burger, lettuce, sour cream, diced tomatoes, shredded cheddar and medium salsa. Crushed up some plain tostitos for the taco shell.


----------



## JEV

Nothing special, but I didn't want this thread to be ignored. Fresh ground chuck burgers, homemade redskin potato salad & sweet corn. Homemade Big Boy sauce on the burgers.


----------



## luvs

potato & leek soup -or a soup of blake's choosing-, grilled cheeses, & yogurt fer me. may make a salad of baby greens & veggies in the fridge.


----------



## Mama

Pork chops browned and simmered in a mixture of cream of mushroom soup mixed with a can of french onions soup until fork tender.  I thickened the soup with a little cornstarch and made a gravy.  YUM!


----------



## JEV

Gravy makes everything that much better. Traveled to Dayton, Ohio & back yesterday and feasted on Mickey D's Sausage biscuit w/egg on the way down,  Polish dogs for lunch, and chicken sandwich on the way back. Not a good culinary day, except for the baguettes & Sopresata that I took along to snack on for the 3-1/2 drive each way.


----------



## Catavenger

I  actually cooked! I made a gawd awful looking green bean & bacon casserole that surprisingly tasted pretty good: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1650,158185-252194,00.html

Or maybe it was because I was super hungry?


----------



## JEV

Made a couple loaves of honey whole wheat bread for the freezer, and pork chop dinner.


----------



## Mama

YUM JOE!

Where did you get those bread bags?  I'd love to get some of those.

Last nights dinner....


----------



## Mama

Dinner and dessert.  Shrimp Parmesan from the leftover shrimp and I made some Krispy Kreme Ice Cream on top of a doughnut.


----------



## muleman RIP

Gas bottle went empty right after I lit the grill so we pan fried the strip steaks after cutting them into 1/2 wide strips. Made some beef rice a roni for a side. No pics as my camera has been missing for over 2 weeks now. Time to buy a new one.


----------



## luvs

i made a a packet of a curry. that 1 won't be on my pantry shelf again (too much spice in that 1). 
glad that half my fridge overwhelmed by deli meats/cheeses. that is my 2nd dinner. the curry was put in my sink.


----------



## JEV

I made a chicken stir fry last night for dinner, then today me and DW made batch of mini cupcakes for a reception after church on Sunday.  Also made Calico Beans in my big 6 qt. travel crock pot, and DW made a big pasta salad. Both are for our grandson's baptism this afternoon. No pics because it's all ready for the trip to their home.


----------



## lilbopeep

Prime sirloin steak (baked at 275°F to 110° internal temp then broiled to brown), steamed fresh corn on the cob and steamed fresh baby spinach


----------



## JEV

Spent the day pruning, trimming, weeding & planting. 6 bags of yard waste later, I said there's no way we're cooking dinner. Cashed in my $7.99 Papa John's Memorial Day coupon for a large pepperoni. DW threw together a salad so there would be something we could call healthy for dinner.


----------



## JEV

Closed the garage sale early (it was 86 with a heat index of 89) at  about 2:00 and took a siesta in the house with the A/C set at  74...sweeeeeet! After the nap I made this nice did-din for my Honey.  These chops cooked in the raised-rib cast iron pan were really moist,  and the corn was frozen from last Fall was super sweet. The redskins  speak for themselves. I know I made this just a couple of weeks ago, but I felt like making it again.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great Joe. I stopped at Sams for some scripts and brought a rotisserie chicken home for supper. Will pick it down tomorrow and make some stir fry with the oriental veggies I got there. Grabbed a fresh pineapple for some beef kabobs when it finishes ripening. Been hankering for them also. I found some smoked chops stashed in the one basement freezer the other day so they will be on the menu shortly as well.


----------



## DaveNay

Hamburger on the grill topped with Dubliner cheese and homemade salsa. A ripe avocado sprinkled with Kosher salt on the side. A tall margarita to wash it all down.


----------



## luvs

i put lasagna on to thaw. i'll toss that in my oven later on tonite.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made the chicken stir fry over white rice.


----------



## JEV

Hey, Muley! Good to see you got a camera, and great looking stir fry. I can hardly wait until my snap peas come in so I can add them to my stir fry recipes.

My friend & neighbor, Homecook, posted this Rustic loaf this morning  on her facebook page. It looked so good that I decided to make a loaf  for the Panini sandwiches I planned to make for dinner. The recipe can be found at http://www.melskitchencafe.com/2012/02/rustic-crusty-bread-a-simple-how-to.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Someday in my spare time I need to learn to make bread. That looks great. As for the camera it is the wife's pocket camera and I hate it. No viewfinder and I have a hard time holding that little thing still and seeing the image in the screen.


----------



## JEV

I made meat sauce today and 4-cheese whole wheat ravioli (9 dozen). Also picked some black seeded simpson lettuce from the garden to make a salad.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Those raviolis looks great JEV


----------



## JEV

Country rib tips, hot German potato salad & steamed broccoli & carrots.


----------



## lilbopeep

Quick easy dinner.

Pizza – hub and my pizza (the girls had less stuff on theirs) - Boboli thin crust topped with plain tomato sauce with oregano, fresh basil, all-purpose seasoning (my blend), ground red pepper flakes, Trader Joe’s garlic salt grinder, evoo, fresh mushrooms, onions, fresh garlic, black olives, pepperoni matchsticks, fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses, grated cheddar cheese and mozzarella. Bake on a pizza stone @ 550°F for 3 minutes.

Before







After 







The girls pie money shots


----------



## lifesaver91958

lilbopeep said:


> Quick easy dinner.
> 
> Pizza – hub and my pizza (the girls had less stuff on theirs) - Boboli thin crust topped with plain tomato sauce with oregano, fresh basil, all-purpose seasoning (my blend), ground red pepper flakes, Trader Joe’s garlic salt grinder, evoo, fresh mushrooms, onions, fresh garlic, black olives, pepperoni matchsticks, fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses, grated cheddar cheese and mozzarella. Bake on a pizza stone @ 550°F for 3 minutes.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls pie money shots


 
Lord almighty... that looks so good.


----------



## lilbopeep

lifesaver91958 said:


> Lord almighty... that looks so good.


 Thank you ls.


----------



## Catavenger

Dang that pizza looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Leni

Right now I have three large collanders full of tomatoes and a pot of tomatoes on the stove.  Lots of possibilities.


----------



## lifesaver91958

Had bacon and eggs for supper tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

Home made lasagna tonight. It was good and I will cut the rest up and vac seal it. Makes a great quick meal when you are tired or too busy.


----------



## JEV

I'm finally back from a week of trout fishing up in Grayling, MI, and back in the kitchen (The fishing was great...the catching, not so much!). I finally got some time to make a decent dinner for DW, and we have enough leftovers for open face roast beef sammies for dinner tomorrow. Sliced the roast very thin with the 12" slicer, which DW really likes.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks good JEV. Nice to see you back.


----------



## JEV

Independence Day 2013

We had a fun day with the kids & grandkids, and ate too many snacks  before a great dinner. DD#1 made Gorgonzola & mushroom stuffed  sirloin burgers on whole wheat buns with corn on the cob and DW's baked  beans topped with bacon. DW also made chocolate chip cookies for  everyone to take home, and for Alexa to put in the freezer. Since having  them at Grandma's house, she won't eat a room temp chocolate chip  cookie...they have to be frozen. LOL  DD#2 made her first ever Dutch  Apple Pie and served it with triple vanilla ice cream. She did a great  job. It tasted as good as it looked. Makes us proud to see the girls  doing so well in the kitchen, and for their willingness to try new and  different dishes. 









Alexa got to experience her first sparklers, and did a great job of being careful. No burned fingers!!!! Yay!!!!





Here's Grandma and her grand babies just before heading home.


----------



## Leni

Fireworks may be illegal here but you sure wouldn't know it last night. They were being set off all over the place and I never saw a policeman or the police helicopter. It was great fun. Hamburgers and hot dogs with potato salad, cole slaw and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made sirloin steak kabobs and wife made some real good macaroni salad. Settle for a grill pic cause once I brought them in the house it was chow down time.


----------



## luvs

rice krispies fer now. w/ a migraine 2 daze, now, so i'm not cooking tonite.


----------



## squerly

Actually, this was last night.  Sat around the open fire last night, beers - wine - etc.  And then there was the ribs, cooked outside on the open fire.  Excellent!


----------



## muleman RIP

Man that looks good Squerly. Too damn hot up here for that. I won't even fire up the gas grill unless I made a steak for breakfast.


----------



## JEV

Chicken & cheese enchiladas with Spanish rice.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

This wasn't dinner, but my carryout lunch today. Best perch sandwich I've ever had. I had to eat 2 pieces of the perch to find the bun. Then ate the sandwich with the last piece along with the fries.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang that fish looks great. I could tear that up. We had rotisserie chicken picked down for stir fry.


----------



## luvs

dinner is a bartender's pick/my friend's pick. hafta get there now if im'ma get ther b-4 closing. later. i'll see yinz, bye.


----------



## JEV

OhioTC18 said:


> This wasn't dinner, but my carryout lunch today. Best perch sandwich I've ever had. I had to eat 2 pieces of the perch to find the bun. Then ate the sandwich with the last piece along with the fries.


That's an amazing sandwich. Where di you buy it so I can put that in my travel planner of places to stop and eat? That had to be at least a $10 sandwich with that much perch on it.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

JEV said:


> That's an amazing sandwich. Where di you buy it so I can put that in my travel planner of places to stop and eat? That had to be at least a $10 sandwich with that much perch on it.



Got it at Lawshea's Ribs and Fish located at Morse Rd and Karl Rd in Columbus. Believe it or not that was only $5.95. They have White and Black Bass,Tilapia, Catfish, Boston Blue and walleye. Ribs and Pork Chops, wings, chicken livers and Gizzards.


----------



## tiredretired

Tacos!!  Without the illegal immigrants.


----------



## JEV

OhioTC18 said:


> Got it at Lawshea's Ribs and Fish located at Morse Rd and Karl Rd in Columbus. Believe it or not that was only $5.95. They have White and Black Bass,Tilapia, Catfish, Boston Blue and walleye. Ribs and Pork Chops, wings, chicken livers and Gizzards.


Thanks! I put it in my contacts for my next time in Columbus...both locations! http://lawsheasribs.com/home/


----------



## JEV

Feeling a little Jewish today, so I made Latkes for dinner. DW was pleasantly surprised to see them.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Got it at Lawshea's Ribs and Fish located at Morse Rd and Karl Rd in Columbus. Believe it or not that was only $5.95. They have White and Black Bass,Tilapia, Catfish, Boston Blue and walleye. Ribs and Pork Chops, wings, *chicken livers and Gizzards*.


Meh, can't recommend those two. Tasted like a big blob of deep fried breading.


----------



## Mama

We had Chicken Club Salads tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled ribeyes in a light rain. Made corn on the cob we had vac sealed from last year. Boiled some red skin new taters but were too full to eat them so they will get fried for breakfast.


----------



## lilbopeep

muleman said:


> Grilled ribeyes in a light rain. Made corn on the cob we had vac sealed from last year. Boiled some red skin new taters but were too full to eat them so they will get fried for breakfast.


 That's my kind of meal! Steak and corn (I steam my corn covered in the microwave without anything added).


----------



## muleman RIP

lilbopeep said:


> That's my kind of meal! Steak and corn (I steam my corn covered in the microwave without anything added).


These are the last of last years ears that were vac sealed. I nuke them and then boil them in the bag so they cook in their own juice. Turn them over a few times and they come out great.


----------



## Mama

One of the rare days it hasn't rained this summer.  I actually got to use the grill!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good Mama. I had mock crab with mac&cheese and fresh from the garden peas.


----------



## JEV

Nice, Mama! Bill, I'm Jonesing for spaetzles & cheese, and I know I'M the one who will have to make it. The crap they sell as spatzles in the store is a joke.

DW made dinner tonight from a recipe she  found on facebook. Oven roasted chicken thighs topped with Greek  yogurt, granulated garlic, Parmesan cheese, seasoning salt & fresh  ground black pepper. 375F for 45 minutes until browned. These were  mighty fine groceries!


----------



## Leni

Sounds good.  Recipe please?


----------



## muleman RIP

She sets a nicer plate than you Joe....
I had liver and onions for the first time in almost a year. Steamed some fresh squash and made mashed taters. Dang it was good eating.


----------



## JEV

Leni said:


> Sounds good.  Recipe please?


For what??? The chicken recipe is there above the picture. Mix it all together and spread it over chicken parts. 375F for 45 minutes until nicely browned.


----------



## JEV

I made a nice anniversary dinner for my bride of 41 years today, and she  was pleased with my offering. Pan seared pork chops, fried potatoes,  veggie medley and a nice salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Congrats Joe. You made her a fitting and hearty meal for the occasion.


----------



## JEV

I made bread this morning since it was the first day I've had off in the  past 10 days, then defrosted some pulled pork and made gravy, broccoli  & smashed taters for dinner.


----------



## the old trucker

It all looks great as long as the broccoli is super tender !! Any chance of getting the recipe for the pulled pork. I bet it tastes good with everything.

*OT.*


----------



## Leni

JEV said:


> For what??? The chicken recipe is there above the picture. Mix it all together and spread it over chicken parts. 375F for 45 minutes until nicely browned.


 
I was looking for the amounts of each ingredient.


----------



## muleman RIP

Made cheeseburgers with fresh onions and tomatoes on them. Should never have ate the 3rd one.


----------



## JEV

the old trucker said:


> It all looks great as long as the broccoli is super tender !! Any chance of getting the recipe for the pulled pork. I bet it tastes good with everything.
> 
> *OT.*


Pre-heat oven to 225F.
Pork shoulder roast - bone in. If it has a fat cap, I always trim it off.
Season with salt, fresh ground pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and paprika. 
Put some oil in a roasting pan and sear all sides of the roast.
Deglaze the pan with 1/2 cup of red or white wine and scrape all the "stuff" off the sides and bottom of the roaster.
Chop up some celery, carrots & onions and line the bottom of the roaster with it, then put the roast on top and pour one 14 oz. can of beef broth in the pot.
Cover and cook for 8-10 hours until the meat shreds. Shredding occurs when the internal temp reaches 190F.

I usually put it in the oven when I go to bed at 10 pm, and it's ready when I get up in the morning.


----------



## JEV

Leni said:


> I was looking for the amounts of each ingredient.


Just smear some of the yogurt on the chicken, then season with those ingredients according to your taste. As they say, it ain't rocket science. this is cooking, not baking, so let your wild side loose and have a good time.


----------



## JEV

Mrs. JEV made some great salads for dinner with fresh corn on the cob as a side. I grilled up some chicken tenders to top the salads and drizzled her homemade balsamic vinaigrette dressing. Had a hankerin' for some English muffins, so I made up a batch since I had nothing else going on.


----------



## JEV

We both got home late from work, so we decided to have breakfast for dinner. I shredded some potatoes and Mama had fluffy scrambled eggs while I had a Mozzarella omelet to use up the cheese in the fridge.


----------



## squerly

Boneless Ribs on the fire pit.


----------



## luvs

my Mom/i volunteered me to get us food earlier, as she was preoccupied. she got panera (cheese panini & tomato soup)- most of that soup found its way pushed toward me (that's a Mom, for ya'). 
then i got 1/2 a veggie sub elsewhere. i got bacon on that sammich, tho. 
we kinda split both dinners.


----------



## luvs

i'm gonna look to replicate that soup my Mom ordered yesterday. (my Mom was in silent awe that she properly identified an herb in that soup- she is not quite the cook, so this was a shining moment fer her~) i'm making that soup, a strip steak w/ a poached egg, & maybe a salad.

(.......not that my Mom cannot cook excellent, um.....  well, she makes great potato salad! & she pours a mean bowl of cereal.)


----------



## JEV

At the request of the birthday girl, Fettuccine Alfredo with grilled  chicken breast, broccoli and fresh baguettes. Birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## JEV

With a little nip in the air, it was a good night for chicken-n-rice soup & a toasted cheese sammie with onion & tomato.


----------



## lilbopeep

Half a (convection) roasted Cornish hen, stuffing, cold fresh string bean salad and pan gravy


----------



## JEV

Slovenian rice sausage (Hungarian hurka) pan fried with homemade sauerkraut. Very delicious.


----------



## Leni

I made chicken breasts in a white wine sauce.  It was served with mashed potatoes and home grown yellow wax beans.


----------



## JEV

We were car shopping for DW most of the day, so dinner needed to be  something easy. Had some marinated chicken breast in the freezer, and  whipped up some pan fried taters, broccoli and garden fresh tomato  salad. Topped the taters and chicken with salsa. Going back out  tomorrow, and may come home with a new vehicle if DW can make a  decision. They're all the same in the category we're looking, and the  prices are all very close.


----------



## JEV

Spatchcocked a chicken, brined it overnight, seasoned it and put it on the smoker with apple wood.


----------



## luvs

soup.


----------



## JEV

Today is DW's birthday, so I made English muffins this morning for her to take to work, and  "Simply Great Chicken" for dinner, with buttered & herbed noodles and garden fresh green beans.


----------



## JEV

It hit 95F today in Cleveland, breaking the old record set back in 1964. So I thought that a nice cold salad would make a good dinner meal. Pretty much cleaned out the fridge including the leftover chicken from last night's dinner. It hit the spot!


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks good Joe. Had leftovers here as well. Fridge is finally cleaned out.


----------



## Mama

Roast Beef with all the fixins'


----------



## JEV

With temps pushing 80 here today, I felt like picnic food. I made some tater salad, baked beans and brats. I used my homemade buns & kraut as well, and topped the brat with bacon from the baked beans.


----------



## luvs

salad via salad bar fer me~


----------



## muleman RIP

Got a nice big sirloin out and decided to make swiss steak in the slow   cooker. Cubed it and went to the garden and got a green pepper and a   small hot one as well as 7 over ripe tomatoes. Added a few carrots and   some onion.Was great after simmering this afternoon. Melt in your mouth  tender.


----------



## JEV

Pan grilled bone-in pork chop, twice baked  potato, broccoli and tomato/cucumber salad made for a delicious dinner.  The pork chops were very moist.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks great Joe. We did a pork loin stir fry.


----------



## JEV

I woke up this morning with a sinus headache at 2:30 am, and came  downstairs to sleep in the chair. I was watching some food show where  they were making Cacio e Pepe (cheese & pepper). It looked good even in  my impaired state, so I    	 	 	 	made it tonight, and embellished the recipe by adding some toasted  Italian bread crumbs and a couple of my sweet sausages. Not shown is the  ketchup I put on it after taking the picture. I love ketchup on simple  pasta dishes, and have been doing it since I was a kid.


----------



## rlk

Jev, that looks really good.  If you like to spice things up, try cocktail sauce instead of ketchup.  Or mix fresh horseradish with ketchup for a real kick.

Bob


----------



## Ironman




----------



## JEV

Hopefully you had more than that half a chicken tittty.


----------



## Leni

I am making a huge pot of spaghetti sauce from home grown tomatoes today. DH came home with 8 cartons of red raspberries so they will become a fresh raspberry pie. Sides will be garlic toast and a salad using my home grown lettuce and tomatoes, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__________________


----------



## JEV

After a trip to the Asian market today for some oils & sauces, we decided to just have breakfast for dinner.





Here's some pics from the Asian market. No...we didn't buy any fresh  seafood today. I've got a real hygiene issue with the cleanliness of the  "fresh foods" areas of Asian markets, and have NEVER bought anything  that is "fresh."       Check out the size of the Buffalo Carp sides. A "fishy" deal at $1.99/lb.                                                                                                             Attached Images


----------



## JEV

Chuck roast and the usual suspects for sides.


----------



## Leni

With all of the luscious tomatoes that I have I've decided to make a tomato pie.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled some ribeyes with baked beans and mac& cheese for sides.


----------



## luvs

apple/fennel salad, followed by tuna, & then fruit/cheese


----------



## JEV

Comfort food.


----------



## JEV

I thawed out leftover pork (w/SBR sauce)  and twice baked taters in the toaster oven...DW made a 'mater salad.  Good shtuff here too! 		 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife picked down a chicken for stir fry later.


----------



## JEV

Parmesan & Herb crusted chicken, home fries and broccoli.


----------



## squerly

BBQ Chicken


----------



## JEV

Since she will be working late tomorrow, my  lovely bride made me an awesome pre-birthday dinner. Beef tips in a red  wine reduction gravy, over egg noodles, with corn off the cob and garden  tomato salad with cucumber salad. Cheese cake for dessert. Awesome,  awesome, awesome! (and I have a little left over for a snack another  time)


----------



## lilbopeep

All this food looks so good!! Severe carpal tunnel and arthralgia (numbness, pain and swelling in the joints in the hands and fingers) makes typing and cooking no fun at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I will try to cook something good this weekend.


----------



## muleman RIP

No excuses Peeps. We were just debating what to make tonight. Leaning toward making fish and yellow rice. Have fresh pineapple for desert since I forgot it last night.


----------



## JEV

Wanted something different for dinner, so I made a Frittata with bacon,  Italian sausage, caramelized sweet onion, spinach, mixed peppers,  cheddar and mozzarella cheeses. Baked it in a cast iron pan, and served a  side of Latkes & sour cream.


----------



## JEV

DW made a roasted chicken dinner today since I was cleaning out the shed and putting all  the deck furniture in it, as well as the non-stop leaf duties and  cutting the lawn. I also installed a 66' ham radio antenna (40m Carolina Windom) this morning  for my radio club. I built the antenna on Friday and had to wait till  today to get help installing it.


----------



## JEV

Smoked Slovenian sausage with sauerkraut & horseradish, hot dogs, baked beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Since I am here tonight by myself ..... I am doing a Chinese Almond Chicken salad with Flan as a dessert dish . The desert is cooling in the Frig and I am all set to go on making dinner for myself . 

 Tomorrow is an Apple Bacon something !


----------



## JEV

BigAl said:


> Since I am here tonight by myself ..... I am doing a Chinese Almond Chicken salad with Flan as a dessert dish . The desert is cooling in the Frig and I am all set to go on making dinner for myself .
> 
> Tomorrow is an Apple Bacon something !


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


>


 
 NO WAY !!! I know what you will do . You will copy my picture and claim it was made by you !!!! 
  Flan was excellent ! The wife can't believe I made it so I am going to have to save her a cup to prove it .

 I am not just another pretty face !!!


----------



## JEV

I was given a ham bone with a lot of meat on it yesterday from my brother (funeral food from his MIL's passing). I was up early this morning, so I made ham-n-bean soup with carrots, celery & onion. While the soup was cooking I baked the  no-knead bread that I mixed up last night, then put together a batch of hot dog buns with my egg bread recipe.  		 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## JEV

The kids & grandkids were  here all day today from 11 am on. My SIL requested my special lunch that  he's been Jonesing for since the last time he was here...smoked  Slovenian sausage with sauerkraut, mustard and horseradish on a homemade bun.






For  dinner I deboned a whole chicken to make smothered chicken with egg  dumplings. While making the smothered chicken I roasted the chicken  bones, then made a pot of soup from them. I put the few remaining  dumplings in the soup, and we'll have that for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. Very satisfying on a cold evening.


----------



## muleman RIP

I could eat that right now Joe. Had home made scalloped potatoes and a haddock loin last night. Trying to cook and keep after everything while the wife heals is tough to do.


----------



## lilbopeep

I want bacon and eggs


----------



## JEV

I made pork & noodle casserole with corn & broccoli. Made a salad and cranberry relish for sides.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thinking soup and grilled cheese tonight. Made a sirloin as a swiss steak with mashed taters and cauliflower last night. I am on a hunt for pearl onions since I am out.


----------



## luvs

i made fusilli & cheese w/ a few peas early on, then picked over kale salad w/ cranberry & ricotta salata, napa valley chix salad, apple-fennel salad, & a few other deli items.


----------



## luvs

& i read a few minutes ago that there is food being offered after they have a lite-nite nearby, to get this season goin'~ i'll be attendeing that, too.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. Shredded a potato and fried it in diced sweet onions, butter & EVOO. Scrambled some eggs with chunks of ham, and microwaved some double smoked bacon. Couple of slices of homemade egg bread toasted with butter. Hot tea. I love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## luvs

a community dinner & pecan pie as dessert-


----------



## JEV

Baby back ribs, medley of buttered fresh carrots, broccoli & cauliflower, and potatoes fried in bacon and onions.  I don't have much of an appetite with this virus, but Mama still needs a meal when she come home from work.


----------



## luvs

dinner recently, then i have a salad & snacks fer tonite- --


----------



## JEV

Chicken chili & fresh Egg Bread


----------



## JEV

Porterhouse that I shared the most tender part with the wife.


----------



## muleman RIP

We put some cubed beef in the slow cooker and then  she got to hauling our Amish neighbors so they could do some Christmas  shopping and groceries. Till she got home it was too late for vegetables  so we cooked some good egg noodles and the beef was wonderful. So  tender it would fall off your fork. I had given the Amish a 1/4  of a  cow towards a load of firewood and the wife said she wants more next  year. She made a roast and everybody loved it and ate it all gone in one  setting. LOL That same roast would have made 4 meals for the wife and I.


----------



## JEV

Gotta feed the worker Muley. If you can't do it yourself, you need the young & healthy to do it for you. Go out back and kill something walking through the back yard and make it for dinner tonight.


----------



## JEV

Z'ghetti!


----------



## luvs

there were pulled pork & k'bossy sammiches @ 1 bar last nite- maybe they have 'em tonite. i may head over there & see.


----------



## JEV

Homemade Cavatelli & garlic toasted roll. then I made a batch of English Muffins this morning.


----------



## luvs

i made bolognese sauce.

 last nite, bartender gave me a meatball sammich.


----------



## Melensdad

Celebrated Melen's 19th birthday (a little early) with some steaks on the grill.  A side of asparagas with bacon, a side of mushrooms & sauted onions.  Followed up with store bought birthday cake.


----------



## luvs

earlier was a salad w/ many garnishes. i got a pkt. of vinaigrette to drizzle over that. dessert was candy. i'm hungry again, so multi-grain bread & ricotta may be on my agenda, soon. i have soup, too~ i luv those new-ish ones that they pkg. aseptically/in pouches, rather than cans.


----------



## luvs

cheese ravioli & rustic multi-grain bread.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked some home made chicken potpies tonight. Good easy to eat meal till I get this tooth yanked.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Baked some home made chicken potpies tonight. Good easy to eat meal till I get this tooth yanked.


I LOVE homemade pot pies. I call them a "Meal in a Puddle." Nothing gets away from you, and you can eat them sitting in a recliner without making a mess.


----------



## luvs

real pot-pies rock. 
those frozen ones my family made me ingest circa 1980's- those were another story. those consisted of (maybe) chix that was squishy & needed to be picked over to find those few chunks that were okay to ingest, a dilute gravy that lacked a significant flavor, both over- & under-cooked veggies, & a chitty crust. they were, i think 69 cents, tho.


----------



## muleman RIP

I ate a ton of those frozen ones at my one job. Don't know if I could even stand one today. All I have to do is look at the sodium content and I know what that does to me. We have been making our own for about 6 years now and they are wonderful. Good for those hectic days when you don't feel like cooking.


----------



## JEV

Sweet & Sour Pork over white rice with steamed fresh green beans. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## Sky

Steak, asparagus and a large salad.


----------



## luvs

ensure, curried veggies, mini-muffins, a seasalt/caramel gelato, & a vanilla milk- packing those kCals in! i'm so stuffed, now.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mama's pulling out all the stops tonight !!!!! Louisiana Cajun Gumbo with sour dough bread !!!!
 Tonight is one of the last meals I get like this as I head off for more Med  test on Friday .
 We were watching Swamp People on TV  last night and ole Glen was cooking up some really good looking Cajun food . I mentioned that I would love to try that while I still can . It may be quite a while before I get another chance .

 God!!!! I love that women !


----------



## JEV

Broccoli chicken stir fry with vegetable fried rice.


----------



## luvs

got my pierogies,, & those sufficed. ummmm. got into my other food, later, although they made 4 a great early-evening snack~


----------



## JEV

Made dinner for 10 folks tonight (including me and the Mrs.). Salad, homemade Italian Wedding Soup, Italian baguettes with Italian herbs, Veal Scallopini Marsala with broccoli and penne pasta with marinara and fresh grated Parmesan.


----------



## luvs

there was a table-ful of food @ 1 bar, involving ham, 'tater salad, alcohol, & other food,- & noise, rowdy ppl abound, & green beads being given to me. & many green jello shots, too.

i agreed to soon get another tattoo, also.


----------



## luvs

there is a slight segment of last night's meal--


----------



## Dmorency

Wife is cooking one of my favorite meals. Fried chicken hearts and gravy with potatoes and dumplings. ( insert picture of homer simpson  drooling here)Me and the 3 year old grandson will make/try to make a cake for desert.


----------



## luvs

Dmorency said:


> Wife is cooking one of my favorite meals. Fried chicken hearts and gravy with potatoes and dumplings. ( insert picture of homer simpson drooling here)Me and the 3 year old grandson will make/try to make a cake for desert.



here-


----------



## JEV

Couple of recent meals I have not posted.

Beef tips over noodles.





Pan grilled chicken, homemade Cavatelli and steamed broccoli.






Got back from church tonight and made breakfast for dinner.


----------



## JEV

Chicken Marsala, spaetzle with marinara and steamed broccoli.


----------



## luvs

chix/apple sausage, kraut, & smushed potato, here. placed garlic/sage/b&l/fresh black pepper into them grainy mustard w/ cherry preserves. made a cherry & grainy mustard dip, & also dipped into that mustard in my pic. traded my v8 fer a bottle of unfiltered ginger ale- that was potent stuff. i'll hafta look fer that again, ummmm.


----------



## luvs

yesterday. i also got an order of escargot, a dessert, alcohol, & alcohol. was suppressing gettin' old.


----------



## luvs

last nite- oysters, bread, filet, peruvian potato, a few adult beverages, & pasta.


----------



## taffboy

Sweet potato curry and rice for us.


----------



## luvs

my ex got reservations fer us- @ a place i posted pix of previously in here.


----------



## taffboy

BamsBBQ said:


> home made baked beans



That looks great grub.


----------



## luvs

pub-grub. once i get motivated & throw on my liptint & 'at.


----------



## luvs

my nurse got me a cheeseburger. my kitties got half. babbit was into bread; tig was into burger. as soon as a storm blows over, i'm leavin'.


----------



## muleman RIP

Grilled ribeyes with fresh peas and baked taters. Was great eating.


----------



## muleman RIP

I put a bottom round roast in the slow cooker before 9 AM. Wife just   made a raspberry pie from yesterdays picking. Starting to smell good in   here. Got fresh picked little red taters to add after a bit and likely  some celery and onion and carrots. 		Added the veggies except the celery. Ain't running to the greenhouse  boxes in the rain to cut some. Tried a piece of the raspberry pie and it  was wonderful. Should have waited for it to cool a little!


----------



## Andrei

We BBQ 2 rabbits over an open fire in the weekend and with a glass of iced plum home made wine they went down really good.
Few grilled mushrooms and onions and zucchini on the side.


----------



## luvs

1 of my guy-pals rang me to meet him fer pub-grub & to get a few adult drafts.


----------



## luvs

black & gold pierogies. i bought 2 packs.


----------



## luvs

beat that


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> beat that


OK...






Beat THIS!


----------



## tiredretired

Baked Ziti with Cabot's Mozzarella Cheese and Vermont Mac Apple Pie for desert.  BTW, the Apple Pie will be consumed the Yankee way with a side of Cabot's Extra Sharp Hunter's Cheddar Cheese, not pictured.  Feel free to drool on your keyboard.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat THIS!



 on Friday, when i usually grocery shop.


----------



## road squawker

JEV said:


> OK...
> 
> Beat THIS!


 

ok, once a year we have a SLUGBURGER festival






I think they taste like 
http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandl...2&mid=9&hash=D2B28352AC71D3527350120B77D7093D


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> on Friday, when i usually grocery shop.


  Good luck. I think you forgot how to cook. No fair posting bar food either.


----------



## luvs

here is half, kinda. a few drinks were there, too.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Good luck. I think you forgot how to cook. No fair posting bar food either.



i chose to not post w/ a purpose. i make food often, joe. i have many, many pix, & pals that i know & see that request to see 'em- i show 'em. & my pc has pix stored, as have my other tech items, & i send ones i luv to my Family & my pals. 
& why would u give 2 bleeps, anyhow, joe. that joe whom was that, that could not take making 1 single dinner in an industrial setting- oh, yeah! that was joe! by, golly me.

i've made thousands, & not blinked, there........


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat THIS!




 FLUNK....... clogged arteries, tooting, high glycemic levels, & onion on 'ya.


----------



## luvs

i'll beat that sad plate to wilting when i shop. i could cook now, 'cept i have pals too soon see.


----------



## Melensdad

My wife loves me!

A special meal of sautéed gizzards and hearts, with onions, tonight!  One of my all time favorites.


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> FLUNK....... clogged arteries, tooting, high glycemic levels, & onion on 'ya.



that is not my post. i refuse to post in caps- my keyboard is set to that, anyhow. hackers get time in that 'ol slammer. & they get to meet new guy-pals!


----------



## luvs

my dinner, before my fast food, was homework on hackers & how they deal w/ prison life & trade cheese sammiches 4 $$.


----------



## JEV

Nothing to show but chatter for two weeks...no pics. Bummer! Guess I'll have to give you a couple of ideas.
Pork stir fry with vegetable fried rice.
Vegetable Frittata.
Homemade whole wheat Tortallini with garden salad.
Pasta Primavera.


----------



## luvs

my nurse brung me over chix nugggets. he fergot my sprite. i'll let that slide. until he makes me upset. then, he'll hear of that pop fer an hour or so. i'm dialing him now. he is so bringing me that pop.

 i dialed him & left a voicemail, 'where is my fukin sprite, i'm thirsty, j.' i swore way beyond that. modified version, there~


----------



## pirate_girl

A rather large BLT on toasty potato bread, with Amy's organic cream of mushroom soup.
Had I thought about it, I'd have had a diet Coke with that.


----------



## luvs

klonopin & zolpidem. nite-nite fer me.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> klonopin & zolpidem. nite-nite fer me.


EAT something, then get some sleep.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> EAT something, then get some sleep.


She did eat something...chicken nuggets. Probably better for her to put on weight than any other foods. She should have one of those 560 Calorie Big Macs to put on some weight.

         Chicken McNuggets® (4 piece)



                                                     190                  Calories                              
                                           9g                 Protein                              
                                       12g                 Fat                 (18%)             
                                       12g                 Carbs                 (4%)             
                                       360mg                 Sodium                 (15%)             

                                                                                      Calories from Fat                         110                          Dietary Fiber                         1g(2%)                                                  Calcium                         8mg(0%)                                                                    Saturated Fat                         2g(10%)                          Sugars                         0g                          Iron                         0.5mg(2%)                                                                    Trans Fat                         0g                          Vitamin A                         0IU(0%)                          Vitamin C                         1mg(2%)                                                                                        Cholesterol                         25mg(9%)                                                                                                       Serving Size                     2.3 oz                       (65 g)                                                           


           Ingredients
*CHICKEN MCNUGGETS (4 piece)*

                 Allergens: *WHEAT*                 Ingredients:  White Boneless Chicken, Water, Food Starch-Modified, Salt, Seasoning  (Autolyzed Yeast Extract, Salt, Wheat Starch, Natural Flavoring  [Botanical Source], Safflower Oil, Dextrose, Citric Acid), Sodium  Phosphates, Natural Flavor (Botanical Source).  Battered and Breaded  with: Water, Enriched Flour (Bleached Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron,  Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid), Yellow Corn Flour,  Bleached Wheat Flour,  Food Starch-Modified, Salt, Leavening (Baking  Soda, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Sodium Aluminum Phosphate, Monocalcium  Phosphate, Calcium Lactate), Spices, Wheat Starch, Dextrose, Corn  Starch.
*CONTAINS: WHEAT* 



Prepared  in Vegetable Oil (Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Soybean Oil, Hydrogenated  Soybean Oil with TBHQ and Citric Acid added to preserve freshness).   Dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent                   




                     Important Note: At McDonald's, we take great care to  serve quality, great-tasting menu items to our customers each and every  time they visit our restaurants. We understand that each of our  customers has individual needs and considerations when choosing a place  to eat or drink outside their home, especially those customers with food  allergies. As part of our commitment to you, we provide the most  current ingredient  information available from our food suppliers for  the eight most common allergens as identified by the U.S. Food and Drug  Administration (eggs, dairy, wheat, soy, peanuts, tree nuts, fish and  shellfish), so that our guests with food allergies can make informed  food selections.  However, we also want you to know that despite taking  precautions, normal kitchen operations may involve some shared cooking  and preparation areas and utensils, and the possibility exists for your  food items to come in contact with other food products, including other  allergens.  We encourage our customers with food allergies or special  dietary needs to visit www.mcdonalds.com  for ingredient information, and to consult their doctor for questions  regarding their diet.  Due to the individualized nature of food  allergies and food sensitivities, customers'  physicians may be best  positioned to make recommendations for customers with food allergies and  special dietary needs.  If you have questions about our food, please  reach out to us directly at mcdonalds.com/contact or 1- 800-244-6227.  Thank you.                 
                                      Nutrient contributions from individual components  may not equal the total due to federal rounding regulations. Percent  Daily Values (DV) and RDIs are based on unrounded values.

                     ** Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000  calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your  calorie needs.


                    The nutrition information on this website is  derived from testing conducted in accredited laboratories,                       published resources, or from information provided  from McDonald's suppliers. The nutrition information is                       based on standard product formulations and serving  sizes (including ice for beverages). All nutrition information is based  on average                       values for ingredients from McDonald's suppliers  throughout the U.S. and is rounded to meet current U.S.                      FDA NLEA guidelines. Variation in serving sizes,  preparation techniques, product testing and sources of supply,                      as well as regional and seasonal differences may  affect the nutrition values for each product.                      In addition, product formulations change  periodically. You should expect some variation in the nutrient                      content of the products purchased in our  restaurants. Beverage sizes may vary in your market. None of our  products are certified as vegetarian.                      This information is correct as of May 2014, unless  stated otherwise.

                                          SPLENDA® No Calorie Sweetener is the registered trademark of McNeil Nutritionals, LLC
                    EQUAL® 0 Calorie Sweetener is a registered trademark of Merisant Company


----------



## JEV

Yesterday was two year old grandson Evan's  birthday, so DD#1 made Parmesan chicken & sweet taters. DD#2 made  the dinosaur cake using German Chocolate recipe. Both daughters take pride in the kitchen, and they both turn out some fantastic, flavorful meals. I'm very proud of them, because most of what they make is from scratch whenever possible. They both prefer organic foods when they can get it from a reputable source. Great food and great  birthday party. Evan's favorite gifts were a guitar that Mommy gave him at breakfast, then it was the Radio Flyer wheel barrow from  Grandma & Grandpa that was just his size.


----------



## MrLiberty

I didn't get any cake.......

Looks delicious, even with the sweet tater.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> She did eat something...chicken nuggets. Probably better for her to put on weight than any other foods. She should have one of those 560 Calorie Big Macs to put on some weight.
> 
> Chicken McNuggets® (4 piece)
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Calories
> 9g Protein
> 12g Fat (18%)
> 12g Carbs (4%)
> 360mg Sodium (15%)
> 
> Calories from Fat 110 Dietary Fiber 1g(2%) Calcium 8mg(0%) Saturated Fat 2g(10%) Sugars 0g Iron 0.5mg(2%) Trans Fat 0g Vitamin A 0IU(0%) Vitamin C 1mg(2%) Cholesterol 25mg(9%) Serving Size 2.3 oz (65 g)
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> *CHICKEN MCNUGGETS (4 piece)*
> 
> Allergens: *WHEAT* Ingredients: White Boneless Chicken, Water, Food Starch-Modified, Salt, Seasoning (Autolyzed Yeast Extract, Salt, Wheat Starch, Natural Flavoring [Botanical Source], Safflower Oil, Dextrose, Citric Acid), Sodium Phosphates, Natural Flavor (Botanical Source). Battered and Breaded with: Water, Enriched Flour (Bleached Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid), Yellow Corn Flour, Bleached Wheat Flour, Food Starch-Modified, Salt, Leavening (Baking Soda, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Sodium Aluminum Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Lactate), Spices, Wheat Starch, Dextrose, Corn Starch.
> *CONTAINS: WHEAT*
> 
> 
> 
> Prepared in Vegetable Oil (Canola Oil, Corn Oil, Soybean Oil, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil with TBHQ and Citric Acid added to preserve freshness). Dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important Note: At McDonald's, we take great care to serve quality, great-tasting menu items to our customers each and every time they visit our restaurants. We understand that each of our customers has individual needs and considerations when choosing a place to eat or drink outside their home, especially those customers with food allergies. As part of our commitment to you, we provide the most current ingredient information available from our food suppliers for the eight most common allergens as identified by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (eggs, dairy, wheat, soy, peanuts, tree nuts, fish and shellfish), so that our guests with food allergies can make informed food selections. However, we also want you to know that despite taking precautions, normal kitchen operations may involve some shared cooking and preparation areas and utensils, and the possibility exists for your food items to come in contact with other food products, including other allergens. We encourage our customers with food allergies or special dietary needs to visit www.mcdonalds.com for ingredient information, and to consult their doctor for questions regarding their diet. Due to the individualized nature of food allergies and food sensitivities, customers' physicians may be best positioned to make recommendations for customers with food allergies and special dietary needs. If you have questions about our food, please reach out to us directly at mcdonalds.com/contact or 1- 800-244-6227. Thank you.
> Nutrient contributions from individual components may not equal the total due to federal rounding regulations. Percent Daily Values (DV) and RDIs are based on unrounded values.
> 
> ** Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
> 
> 
> The nutrition information on this website is derived from testing conducted in accredited laboratories, published resources, or from information provided from McDonald's suppliers. The nutrition information is based on standard product formulations and serving sizes (including ice for beverages). All nutrition information is based on average values for ingredients from McDonald's suppliers throughout the U.S. and is rounded to meet current U.S. FDA NLEA guidelines. Variation in serving sizes, preparation techniques, product testing and sources of supply, as well as regional and seasonal differences may affect the nutrition values for each product. In addition, product formulations change periodically. You should expect some variation in the nutrient content of the products purchased in our restaurants. Beverage sizes may vary in your market. None of our products are certified as vegetarian. This information is correct as of May 2014, unless stated otherwise.
> 
> SPLENDA® No Calorie Sweetener is the registered trademark of McNeil Nutritionals, LLC
> EQUAL® 0 Calorie Sweetener is a registered trademark of Merisant Company




i know that they're junk; then again, when you're getting food via a nurse & not giving him a cent, u stick to hi-kCals & nominal prices. sure, a steak would be great, except i limit myself when someone else is buying fer me, unless they're close to me. simple respect. 

i'll be makin' pierogies soon enough.


----------



## JEV

Spaghetti with homemade marinara and egg roll turned into garlic bread in the toaster oven. Side salad with Mrs JEV's balsamic vinaigrette dressing. Then we went to the Senior Center and walked 2 miles on the treadmills. Snow sucks for walking when the sidewalks aren't cleared.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was craving Arby's roast beef today, so I went and got a medium roast beef with horsey sauce, and a side salad with Italian dressing.



I do cook occasionally, when the mood strikes.
Being single and cooking for one isn't that easy all the time.

Next time I make something luscious and pic worthy, I'll post it, just like I used to do.


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner. Mrs. JEV was pleased, so life is good.



 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## Ironman

Bar food. Bacon Swiss Cheeseburger and fries with a Bud light. Delivered to my front door for free! 
 No pics cuz this burger smelled too good to survive that long in my presence.


----------



## MrLiberty

Sweet chili chicken with Jasmine rice


----------



## Melensdad

Ate some Brown Rice Vegetarian Sushi for dinner tonight.

What a waste of chewing effort.  

I cannot recommend it.  Ever.  Unless maybe you dip it in butter and wrap it in thick cut bacon.  Or maybe serve it as a side dish with a steak and then forget to eat it so you just scape it off the plate into the trash.  Even the dog didn't want it.


----------



## JEV

Melensdad said:


> Ate some Brown Rice Vegetarian Sushi for dinner tonight.
> 
> What a waste of chewing effort.
> 
> I cannot recommend it.  Ever.  Unless maybe you dip it in butter and wrap it in thick cut bacon.  Or maybe serve it as a side dish with a steak and then forget to eat it so you just scape it off the plate into the trash.  Even the dog didn't want it.


That's the problem with all that shit that's supposed to be good for you. I like the program I'm on where I eat whatever I want to...I just practice portion control.


----------



## Leni

Leftover beef stew with all of the leftover veggies that my daughter saved in tiny amounts.  She had a rare brain cancer at 17 and can no longer live alone so she lives with her dad and I.  First surviver of this cancer.  Saves even one bite of something.  Many times it drives me crazy but once in a  while it has it's benefits.  Like tonight.  The rest of the time it gets thrown out.


----------



## Melensdad

JEV said:


> That's the problem with all that shit that's supposed to be good for you. I like the program I'm on where I eat whatever I want to...I just practice portion control.



I ate it because it was there.

Just washed it down with some leftover pizza.  I feel much better now


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried chicken breasts with stir fry veggies. Was good eating on a cold day.


----------



## luvs

a packet of eggplant curry seems yummy. maybe a salad, too- i luv a new dressing i buy now. it's greek, & yogurt-based, & they have several types.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a big hamburger steak in the grill pan, using what I do believe is a recipe from the old Fannie Farmer cookbook.
You make the burger steak, then drain it well, then spread on the teensiest amount of butter and top with caramelized onions and a splash of Worcestershire sauce.
So, it was that and Ore-Ida steak fries, with lots of ketchup and black pepper.


----------



## MrLiberty

Our tenant council put on a catered dinner tonight.  The chicken was dry, the beans were cold and the mashed potatoes were lumpy and luke warm.  The only decent thing was the cheese cake and salad.


----------



## JEV

Went to a little Mom-n-Pop restaurant and got one of the senior dinner specials for $6.49. I had the baked scrod with green beans, baked potato & bowl of stuffed pepper soup. Just the right amount of food and very delicious. Mrs JEV had taco salad that she also enjoyed.


----------



## luvs

bartender fed me a sammich. Italian meats, dressing- delicious. my media is being media, so i cannot yet post a pic.


----------



## luvs

half of my dinner. one, well before that was made. i luv being a taste-tester. get dinner on them, yet they thank u!~


----------



## JEV

Had a slab of ribs in the freezer that needed to be eaten, so I took care of business.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had what they were serving at work for dinner ; spaghetti with meat sauce, a bread stick and that little plastic tulip cup of 'salad', which is actually always just shredded lettuce and cheese. 
It was good.


----------



## JimVT

got invited to jail on thanksgiving today. only because the wife is working at the pd that day.
 think I'll pass.
 jim


----------



## Umberto

JimVT said:


> got invited to jail on thanksgiving today. only because the wife is working at the pd that day.
> think I'll pass.
> jim



I'm sure the staff will eat well. 

Tonight am making tuna salad using Merino's tuna with no salt, no oil. 

I'm sure I'll get my fill of turkey and ham the next few days.


----------



## Ironman

*Cheeseburger Cheeseburger*

Smoked Cheddar cheese burgers.


----------



## JEV

Just finished a late lunch of leftover turkey chili, so probably spaghetti tonight since I'm working on kitchen doors today. Thaw some sauce, whip up a quick salad and thaw some Italian bread to call it a meal. It doesn't get much easier than that in my house, unless one of us makes "reservations."


----------



## MrLiberty

Leftover turkey and stuffing with bean salad.  Going to make some biscuits tonight so I can soak up the gravy.


----------



## luvs

filet w/ a demi-glace/burgundy sauce, fries, veggies, salad, & my Mom's food, too. (chix parm/pasta marinara. extras via dinner we got a few ago.)


----------



## Umberto

I'm thinking lobster salad and leftover steak from Saturday night. I should make hash from the steak but am carb'd out for awhile.


----------



## JEV

DW said she'd make dinner as long as I was working on the kitchen project. She thawed some chicken soup, added some rice and made grilled cheese w/tomato sandwiches. It hit the spot, and I just finished the leftover soup for lunch.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight I made lobster salad from Saturday night's lobster tails that didn't get eaten. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Melensdad

Beenie Weenies with chunks of leftover Thanksgiving ham.


----------



## JEV

Smoked Slovenian sausage on whole wheat bun with mustard, horseradish & sauerkraut.


----------



## Umberto

Those look like the same sausage I get from the Romanian meat market in Chicago. 

Tonight it's bean soup made from the Amana hambone and the last of the turkey sandwiches. I got a half loaf of Poilane bread this morning at Metropolitan Market; it just was flown in from Paris this morning and excellent. I'm not the bread maker you are JEV but one day will try my hand at it.


----------



## Big Dog

Umberto said:


> lobster tails that didn't get eaten.



Never happen in this house!


----------



## Umberto

I hear you, there was too much steak, bacon and T leftovers - the tails went into the steamer frozen and by the time we got to them everyone was stuffed. I'm eating them 3 ways now and can't complain.


----------



## Umberto

Last night it was sirloin burgers (no cheese!) and tonight it's a kobe sirloin with a tin potato and side of acorn squash.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Umberto said:


> Last night it was sirloin burgers (no cheese!) and tonight it's a kobe sirloin with a tin potato and side of acorn squash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I love the sandwich thin instead of a conventional burger bun. We find that we're just as satisfied with thins as we are with bread and buns. I make them all the time.


----------



## Umberto

I made a kobe sirloin for myself as well as a tin potato.The tin potato is bacon, potato, and a slice of onion wrapped with foil and baked. I learned that one from a saloon in Pierre when pheasant hunting a few years ago. The sirloin was excellent, BTW. It was grilled over the coals with mesquite for smoke. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

a sammich & a shot, or 2........ 1 in a gelatinous form. a shot of jaeger. i was given a gift of jaeger, as well. pals that think of u-- they rock. others, they rock not. 

(thanks, yinz guys-- luv yinz).


----------



## Umberto

Big Dog said:


> Never happen in this house!



The leftover lobster was made into bisque tonight and pretty good for my first attempt. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Simply..grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## JEV

Made a crock pot chicken yesterday, so I made a pot of soup from the carcass last night. We had chicken with rice soup and chicken sandwiches for dinner tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

I will be happy when dinner choice is not determined by the holes in my jaw! Running out of ideas for soft easy to chew meals. Johnny's soup looks like a good choice. Might go with mock crab tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Italian style wedding soup and a big slice of banana bread.


----------



## JEV

A little beef stew with veggies for a rainy, damp afternoon. Hit  the spot with a homemade, buttered whole wheat sausage roll.


----------



## JEV

Leftover beef stew, salad & buttered bun (using up different breads from the freezer.)

Also made some whole wheat breads to restock the freezer.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's Progresso Hearty Tomato Soup and chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nursing home food.
Which at times isn't half bad.
Tonight was bad.
Lasagna with a hard roof of slide-off cheese, and a _salad_ aka shredded lettuce.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Nursing home food.
> Which at times isn't half bad.
> Tonight was bad.
> Lasagna with a hard roof of slide-off cheese, and a _salad_ aka *shredded lettuce.*


 I'll wager that it was that cheap ass iceberg lettuce as well. But my guess is that it was more than kids get in their "Michelle Meals" at school these days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight's was goooooooood.
Din din at a place called Bandido's.
Monterey Chicken, with white rice and a very nice *salad*.


----------



## RNE228

Simple but yummy; that sounds good... 



pirate_girl said:


> Simply..grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## JEV

Grandkids were over...


----------



## RNE228

When I was a kid we did Chef Boyardee pizza

http://www.chefboyardee.com/pastas/pizza-kits-and-sauce



JEV said:


> Grandkids were over...


----------



## Umberto

When I was a kid we did Appian Way Pizza with burger and onion for topping.

Tonight I did a kilo of moules with a baguette and butter on the side.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

wendy's. i got a potato w/ broccoli & cheese, & chili. i forgot that chili was there.
later, i'm looking to get pizza, if blake is over. or, if not, i'll make my usual pierogi & veggies.


----------



## MrLiberty

I got the rest of Thanksgiving turkey out of the freezer with the gravy and stuffing.  Probably have brussel sprouts and biscuits with it.


----------



## Melensdad

NOT COOKING TONIGHT.

Tired of left overs and 'freezer diving' dinners.

Taking the family out to dinner at a local steakhouse.  Not sure what any of them will be ordering but I will probably have a giant double thick bone-in Rib Eye.  Unless they have some sort of a lamb special, they also have really good lamb at this place.  Then again I might have fish, if they have a good sounding special tonight.  So probably one of those 3 options, unless they have rabbit.  Had some rabbit about 3 weeks ago, it was awesome, so I could be coaxed.  Maybe pheasant, just becuase I rarely get it, or duck, because I always love a nice roasted duck.  Of course goose is even better.

So that is what I am having.  Its narrowed down to something on the menu, or on the specials list.


----------



## JEV

After working in the kitchen all day, I took Mrs JEV to the local Chinese buffet for dinner. Great meal under $20 even with the 20% tip. We have some smoked turkey breast in the fridge in case we get hungry later after the Chinese wears off. We'll put it on one of these...


----------



## pirate_girl

I had small curd cottage cheese, saltines, half a banana and some Sprite.
Whatever hit me last night is finally starting to go away.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> NOT COOKING TONIGHT.
> 
> Tired of left overs and 'freezer diving' dinners.
> 
> Taking the family out to dinner at a local steakhouse.  Not sure what any of them will be ordering but I will probably have a giant double thick bone-in Rib Eye.  Unless they have some sort of a lamb special, they also have really good lamb at this place.  Then again I might have fish, if they have a good sounding special tonight.  So probably one of those 3 options, unless they have rabbit.  Had some rabbit about 3 weeks ago, it was awesome, so I could be coaxed.  Maybe pheasant, just becuase I rarely get it, or duck, because I always love a nice roasted duck.  Of course goose is even better.
> 
> So that is what I am having.  Its narrowed down to something on the menu, or on the specials list.



I was just saying today I'm hungry for duck and have not shot one in several years. Guess I'll have to buy one. I have one pheasant left from last year but it's going into pheasant supreme. 

Tonight I pan fried a ribeye, NY Strip, and small fillet. The NYS will be hash next week. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Melensdad

Dinner tonight:
Makers Mark Manhatten
Oysters Rockefeller
Salad with Creamy Garlic, fresh bread w/butter
26oz RibEye 
Asparagas
Potatoes Vesuvio 
Decaf Coffee
Rum Cake​


----------



## Umberto

Looks good! I failed to mention the 16 once lobster tail and acorn squash with gingerbread cookie for dessert. The lobster tail picture came out blurry. lol


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> Dinner tonight:
> Makers Mark Manhatten
> Oysters Rockefeller
> Salad with Creamy Garlic, fresh bread w/butter
> 26oz RibEye
> Asparagas
> Potatoes Vesuvio
> Decaf Coffee
> Rum Cake​



I do Oysters Rock every NYE. There's a picture some place. I'll find it.


----------



## Melensdad

Umberto said:


> Looks good! I failed to mention the 16 once lobster tail and acorn squash with gingerbread cookie for dessert. The lobster tail picture came out blurry. lol



I love roasted acorn squash


----------



## Umberto

Of all the squash it's my favorite. Turban is #2.


----------



## Umberto

Here are some MV oysters my son sent me a few years ago. The other half we ate  on the half shell. 

This year I'm not doing any as we are going to the coast for the clam tide and razor clams. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

Ii'll see later on. my Parents shall choose. then make me make dinner. my Mom may make a pie.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's oyster soup and smoked turkey sandwiches.

As good as Pac NW oysters are, I miss the Chesapeake Bay variety.


----------



## 300 H and H

Going to a family Christmas dinner. Don't know exactly what is on the menue. I am doing my usual thing, taking along Oyster stew, Chesapeake oysters. Never had the opportunity to try the Pacific kind. I think they would still be fine eating though....

The ones I have eaten from the Gulf coast were very good indeed. I suppose any flavor difference could be from what they are filtering out for food. Heck so far I like all of them!

Baked Acorn squash sounds good. Brown sugar, butter, and a touch of vanilla in mine please...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> Going to a family Christmas dinner. .  .


Ditto here too.

At least Melen & I are going.  My wife is not feeling up to attending.  She has an infected tooth and fighting a cold.  She needs to save her energy for a Christmas day feast at our house tomorrow.  

Every year Christmas Eve at my cousin's house.  Ham, stuffed cabbage, sausages, sauerkraut, lots and lots of desserts.


----------



## Umberto

I used three jars of smalls, but these smalls are huge. I'll get some mediums to panko fry for po'boys next week. 

I was the only one to have a bowl so have plenty of soup for the next three days or so.

Oysters with their liquor, whole milk, butter, and pepper; needed salt at the table.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

I enjoyed leftovers at my neighbour friends, with a rousing game of Scrabble and chatter with the gals.

A bit of turkey, ham, *broccoli and blue cheese casserole* <-- That was to die for, yum yum!
Baileys Irish Cream over ice, for dessert. ;-)
'twasn't the short shot either. lol


----------



## JEV

Today is our grand daughter's fourth birthday, so we had dinner with her family. She was born ar 12:26 on 12-26 for those who remember back then. 

I had enough leftover chicken Parmesan, sauce & salad from Christmas dinner, so we had a repeat performance and cleaned up all the leftovers. Alexa requested spaghetti for dinner, so her mommy boiled up some spaghetti and she was happy.


----------



## MrLiberty

I need to go to the store, the last two days it's been picking at snacks and deli trays, and I need some real food.

Most of the family is down with the flu so I didn't see many family members so I had lots of leftover deli.  

I need steak and taters.


----------



## Melensdad

Had a can of Chef Boy Ar Dee "MINI RAVIOLI" tonight, followed by some Nutella on breaksticks and some watermelon.  Full but not fullfilled.  So I went back and sliced off some chunks of ham that the lovely Mrs Bob baked yesterday.  Overfull, but still not fullfilled.  Probably going back for more, at some point.  

Tomorrow we are going to DITKA'S in Chicago.  Not sure what I'm going to eat.  Possibly the Rib-eye.  Its my favorite cut of beef.  But they have excellent Baby Back Ribs.  Oh, and then there is the Chilean Sea Bass, my favorite fish to order at fine restaurants.  Just going to wing it when I get there.


----------



## tiredretired

Shepard's Pie, homemade dinner rolls and tossed salad.  Oh, and I washed it all down with a great big glass of 100% Whole Milk.  I'll be 66 in a few days and Whole Milk ain't killed me yet.


----------



## MrLiberty

Last night, homemade lasagna and french bread, tonight leftovers.  

And I still love my whole milk at 60.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Last night, homemade lasagna and french bread, tonight leftovers.
> 
> And I still love my whole milk at 60.



Amen bro!


----------



## luvs

is there another type of milk to drink~ 

 not here. drink milk or drink pop. juice is fer my healthy whims. those're few & far between.

 anyhoo, dinner is TBD. there may be extras @ 'da bar, & i'm grocery shoppin' w/ my nurse, so blake sent himself to 'da bar to pre-drink before i meet him there. is waitin' on me. better shop kinda quick. aw, & he got me a few Stillers items, so i hafta get pretty to sport them. 

 btw-- i have a concussion. my thoughts get kinda scattered.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> btw-- i have a concussion. my thoughts get kinda scattered.



What the heck did u do?


----------



## JEV

Steak dinner on New Year's Eve just me and Mama. Had some Baker's Square French Silk pie for dessert, leftover from the previous night's dinner with friends. Last night was chicken Parmesan & spaghetti. 

Tonight we were supposed to have the grandkids here while their parents took out out #2 daughter for her birthday. The kids were both sick so Mrs. JEV went there to babysit. She had a pizza for dinner, and I went to the Chinese buffet for dinner. I love their baked salmon. Mmmm... The sushi & mussels are pretty good too.


----------



## MrLiberty

Never understood sushi.....I always think bait.


----------



## luvs

i slipped. damn. my lytes were not okay, so 1 seizure later, i was inpatient. 

 we got Asian. chix/beef. deciding on tonite's dinner as i type.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> i slipped. damn. my lytes were not okay, so 1 seizure later, i was inpatient.
> 
> we got Asian. chix/beef. deciding on tonite's dinner as i type.



Yeah, I rang my bell tother day on the corner of one of the cabinet doors.  Even the dog thought it funny.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> Yeah, I rang my bell tother day on the corner of one of the cabinet doors.  Even the dog thought it funny.



Dogs think everything is funny.........

I bought a whole ham the other day and I'm going to fix it for dinner tonight with baked taters, sweet corn, and homemade applesauce.


----------



## Melensdad

Don't know what is for dinner tonight.  It is Melen's last night at home with us before she leaves to return to Wake Forest.  Maybe prime rib?  

But last night it was a room temperature can of Chef Boy Ar-Dee Mini Ravioli and a can of root beer to wash it down.  It was an active day, we were all tired, nobody had energy to make a meal and I may have been the only one of us who ate anything at all for dinner because we had a late & large lunch earlier.


----------



## JEV

Celebrating #2 daughter's birthday here today. I have a roast sitting on mire poix in the crock pot that I pan seared, then deglazed the pan with some red wine and put a cup of beef broth in with it. I'll check on it around 2pm. Making mashed potatoes, gravy and steamed broccoli, cauliflower & carrots for a side. German chocolate cupcakes per the birthday girl's request are already baked & frosted with a cream cheese frosting.


----------



## bczoom

I wish I could cook like JEV. 

I have 2 large pyrex pans filled with beef short ribs slow cooking in the oven right now.  Not sure if that's going to be for tonight or tomorrow.

I have a couple nice Delmonico's sitting out ready to hit the grill for lunch.  Waiting for a window in time when it's not raining.


----------



## JEV

bczoom said:


> I wish I could cook like JEV.


 For me, cooking is an enjoyable hobby. I volunteer in the commercial kitchen for a few big food events throughout the year at out church, and that's enough to keep me cooking as a hobbyist, not a chef. If I had to cook for a living, I would go looking for another job. It's not an easy life, and it takes special people to enjoy production cooking. Kind of like choosing proctology as a career.


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> I wish I could cook like JEV.



The Old Boy knows his way around a kitchen, no doubt bout that.

For my big day today, it's going to be a 7 pound prime rib, mashed potatoes whipped up in my new Kitchen-Aid mixer and a vegetable or salad.  Maybe a few Miller 64's to wash it all down with.


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> For me, cooking is an enjoyable hobby. I volunteer in the commercial kitchen for a few big food events throughout the year at out church, and that's enough to keep me cooking as a hobbyist, not a chef. If I had to cook for a living, I would go looking for another job. It's not an easy life, and it takes special people to enjoy production cooking. Kind of like choosing proctology as a career.




I did it for over 15 years and loved every minute of it.  Had to quit though because of my arthritis, it was getting harder and harder to climb the stairs 10 times a day to get stuff.  The restaurant business is a hard life, you work many hours, but you can meet great people.


----------



## JEV

Not eating for awhile as daughter #1 is waiting for grandson to wake up from his nap before they begin their 40 minute commute. I figured I'd post what's done, because it will be a circus when they get here.

The square cut roast came out fork tender, and the red wine reduction gravy is delicious. I added some parsley & Parmesan cheese to the smashed taters...mmmmmm! The veggies will steam up pretty quick once the kids get here, and we'll be ready to tie on the feed bag.


----------



## luvs

blake is on his way; i'll see if he would be into getting chinese or another delivery dinner when he gets here.


----------



## muleman RIP

Baked an eye of round roast in the clay cooker with celery, carrots and taters chunked up around it. Started it of in a brown gravy mix and turned it over after an hour at 350. Let it cook for 3 hours with the lid on and then reduced to 300 with the lid off for a 1/2 hour on each side. So tender it cut with a fork. Have enough left for another meal.


----------



## MrLiberty

muleman said:


> Baked an eye of round roast in the clay cooker with celery, carrots and taters chunked up around it. Started it of in a brown gravy mix and turned it over after an hour at 350. Let it cook for 3 hours with the lid on and then reduced to 300 with the lid off for a 1/2 hour on each side. So tender it cut with a fork. Have enough left for another meal.




And you didn't invite the rest of us..........


----------



## JEV

Day three and the last of the roast beef. Boy, was that a good roast. I decided to add Hasselback potatoes, then topped them with sour cream. After three days of beef, we're looking forward to Pasta Primavera tomorrow. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## tiredretired

No such thing as too much Roast Beast, but I tend to be more of a meat and potatoes type guy anyway.   We are also on day 3 of our prime rib.  

No complaints from me.


----------



## luvs

pizza & Asian. i'm sincere when i say that they gave us enough food to last a month, & my pal gave me haluski, as well. nom.


----------



## tiredretired

Pork Tenderloin stuffed with Andouille Sausage and Bacon.  Prepared it this morning, cooking it this evening.


----------



## MrLiberty

Ham and eggs tonight.  Might make hash browns too.


----------



## JEV

Found some pork tenderloin in the freezer and pineapple chunks in the  cupboard, so I turned it into Sweet & Sour Pork over rice. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## JEV

Breakfast for dinner tonight.


----------



## tiredretired

Vermont Maple Syrup, Joe?


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Vermont Maple Syrup, Joe?


Big Lots sale rack.


----------



## JEV

Made a new bread recipe I saw in Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives on Friday night...Cranberry Wild Rice Bread. It was made just to make French toast for dinner, and it was very good. The wild rice component added absolutely nothing to the recipe that we could detect, but we really enjoyed bread and will make it again, without the rice.


----------



## tiredretired

What type of flour did you use in that bread?   Also, Yeast or baking powder?  I bet you used baking powder.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> What type of flour did you use in that bread?   Also, Yeast or baking powder?  I bet you used baking powder.



*Cranberry Wild Rice Bread*​ Makes one loaf or six muffins​ 

*Sponge:*

  4 oz.           Water
  2-1/2 oz.   Bread Flour
  2-1/2t        Yeast
  1T               Sugar

*Ingredients:*

  5-1/2 oz.   Water or milk
  1 oz.            Canola oil or melted butter
  .30 oz.         Salt
  ¾ C              Cooked wild rice-cooked thoroughly and cooled (optional)
  1 Lg.            Egg (whipped)
  ½ - 3/4C    Cranberries
  5-1/2 oz.    Stone Ground Whole Wheat flour
  8 oz.             White Bread  Flour

  Mix first four ingredients for sponge and let rise 1 hour.
  Add remaining ingredients and mix for 7 minutes. 
  Allow to rise one hour then punch down and shape into loaves.
  Allow to rise until almost double in size, about one hour
  Pre heat oven 350F
  Butter the top of the loaves and bake for 45-50 minutes or until 200F core temp.
Cool for 90 minutes before slicing.


----------



## tiredretired

Thanx.  I just may try that.


----------



## JEV

The whole first floor is disrupted while I paint the woodwork, so we  just had toasted ham & cheese sammies on whole wheat, with some  Italian wedding Soup left over from Monday's staff meeting at DW's work. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## MrLiberty

I made a pot of chicken soup, I have a bad cold and thought chicken soup would help me out.  I wasn't impressed with my soup, but then I can't smell or taste anything.


----------



## luvs

cold spaghetti/meatballs that i opened w/ a bottle opener (can openers & myself, we prefer to not be pals) & multi-grain cheerios, rice krispies, & organic horizons milk. one of those nights, tonite. 
 then a few drafts.


----------



## JEV

MrLiberty said:


> I made a pot of chicken soup, I have a bad cold and thought chicken soup would help me out.  I wasn't impressed with my soup, but then I can't smell or taste anything.


It's a bitch wasting good food on a cold where you can't smell or taste. FWIW, next time you make scratch chicken soup, add some soup base to kick up the flavor. These genetically raised chickens have about as much good taste as a liberal heckler at and GOP rally.


----------



## luvs

my nurse & me went to market district & got samples. then i went to a bar. got bribed to bring my beloved bartender her faves food-wise in exchange fer shots. 
 a guy i know offered to take me to a concert. we shall see on that one. see if they have foodstuff & alcohol.


----------



## Umberto

fired up the grill since it's not raining, baking some fries, brocholitini is on the hob, and salade on the side

a 2002 Porteous Cab Reserve is the wine


----------



## luvs

meatball hoagie (or a piece of one, anyhow- they make 'em as food ought be made- plentiful! i have half in my fridge.), then i went on a pantry & fridge dive. pasta, deli meats, cheese, alcohol, & early on, a few foam cups of multi-grain cheerios & a cup-ful of rice krispies w/ organic horizions milk. my finger is broken, so i cannot cook fer chit fer now. sour candy of 2 sorts fer dessert, too.
&, my nurse & i got many a sample while we got groceries earlier, too.


----------



## luvs

i have reverted to my old habit of pairing various items. tonite was soup, pasta, a few slices of deli meats, coleslaw, & pabst. & a slice of a meatball, too. i make teensy amounts. i'll make a snack later on, as well.


----------



## JEV

Riblets, broccolislaw and B-size redskins pan fried in bacon grease & herbs de Joseph.


----------



## tiredretired

12" Deep Dish Pizza with Ham & Italian Sausage. Baked in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## MrLiberty

weenies and beans........


----------



## JEV

On Sunday I made chicken noodle soup for DW for an appreciation luncheon today at her work, and she brought the leftover home tonight. Added a couple toasted ham-n-cheese sammies and we called it dinner.

This afternoon I made 4 dozen                Sweet Potato & Mascarpone ravioli, and 6 dozen 4-cheese ravioli for our son's birthday dinner on Saturday. All were frozen then bagged for Saturday.

Sorry, too much flour all over to bring out the camera.


----------



## MrLiberty

Sounds Great JEV.


----------



## tiredretired

Friends coming over so we made our crock pot beef stew, homemade rolls and as part of the appetizers, homemade potato chips with homemade Garlic, Tomato and Basil dip.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Friends coming over so we made our crock pot beef stew, homemade rolls and as part of the appetizers, homemade potato chips with homemade Garlic, Tomato and Basil dip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76102
> 
> View attachment 76103
> 
> View attachment 76104




Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## JEV

Double play yesterday and again today. Vegetable turkey meat loaf. Only difference is tonight I steamed broccoli & cauliflower instead of green beans tossed in buttered Italian bread crumbs. left the skin on the taters, because we love them that way.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Double play yesterday and again today. Vegetable turkey meat loaf. Only difference is tonight I steamed broccoli & cauliflower instead of green beans tossed in buttered Italian bread crumbs. left the skin on the taters, because we love them that way.



There is no such thing as bad meat loaf.  Eat it hot, cold, in a sandwich doesn't matter.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to Chicago and had my wife's birthday dinner.  Her Birthday is tomorrow but I'll be at a fencing competition all day and into the late evening before I get home.

Started out with some grilled octopus served over a boiled fingerling potato salad.  
Then some Squid/Mussels/Clams served over toasted rice sized noodles.  (don't recall the special name of the noodle).
Finally some fluke baked in a bag with fennel, white beans and a garlic butter.  
Each course had its own wine, but honestly I'm not really a wine guy, could have lived without any of that.

Then we walked into the kitchen and got a little cooking lesson from the chef and the fish monger, got to try some boiled octopus in there, and discussed cleaning fish, squid, etc with the fish monger.  Was a nice evening.


----------



## luvs

we were given a cheese plate, via bartender, & i drank a few (5) drafts. got so slippy via snow that bartender made me dial her once i got in. i was thinkin' sno-cones- until i thought of how non-pristine city pavement is & how many shoes, boots, dogs, & 'at have gone over that snow. soup for me fer my dinner. (my wake-snooze times aren't normal.)


----------



## pirate_girl

Baked bbq'd chicken legs (2), rice pilaf and green beans for dinner last night (at work).
No idea what I'll have this evening.
Might go out with some friends if I can arrange it.
Steak sounds good.


----------



## JEV

Pork chop, roasted balsamic & Parmesan cauliflower, twice baked  potato & tossed salad. The cauliflower was DW's idea, and it was  just OK...nothing to write home about. Not something I'll waste  cauliflower on again. (Don't tell Mama...shhhhh...) 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## Ironman

I had KFC for suppers tonight. That greasy shit tasted pretty dang good. 30 bucks for a chicken diner.


----------



## MrLiberty

Chef's salad tonight, eh.


----------



## tiredretired

Pork Chops with bacon/sausage stuffing, Cabot's Cheddar Cheese Scallop Potatoes and glazed apples.


----------



## MrLiberty

crispy thick sliced bacon, eggs over easy, and hash browns.


----------



## tiredretired

For Breakfast a no crust Quiche with spinach, ham & bacon.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> For Breakfast a no crust Quiche with spinach, ham & bacon.
> 
> View attachment 76307


I believe that is also called a breakfast strata or a fritatta in Italian. Real men don't eat quiche, but we'll eat an egg pie all day long.  I make these with all veggies quite often for my breakfast. Low calories, high nutrition, and damn tasty. below are some of the ingredients I use for mine.

Last night we cleaned up the leftover turkey meatloaf that Mama made on Saturday. I smothered mine in ketchup and hot sauce. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## luvs

blake is on his way over. seeing if he can have his cabbie take him to get fast food; have not gotten that in awhile- KFC or pizza.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to crumble leftover burgers from yesterday in some brown gravy, with macaroni, onion, mushrooms and whatever, and call it dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll go to A&W on my dinner break and get a small chili, cheese curds and a root beer.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

pirate_girl said:


> Going to crumble leftover burgers from yesterday in some brown gravy, with macaroni, onion, mushrooms and whatever, and call it dinner.



 Well, well Most Diminutive of Buccaneers, that's sounds like one of my culinary master pieces!  I call it the "dog strangler".  Enjoy.


----------



## luvs

fridge-divin' night-- bartender gave me 2 sloppy joes. i put 1 in my fridge fer tonight, & made 1 into dinner last night.


----------



## Umberto

I made sloppy joe's last night and had the leftovers after church this morning.

Tonight it's a pork roast done in the crock pot all day.


----------



## Leni

Chili from scratch and chard grown in our back yard.  Husband finished off the corn bread yesterday.


----------



## JEV

Panko crusted baked Parmesan chicken with steamed broccoli and mashed cauliflower with Parmesan & Mascarpone cheese. Definitely a low carb meal that was very filling. Oh, homemade chicken gravy as well.


----------



## Umberto

Umberto said:


> I made sloppy joe's last night and had the leftovers after church this morning.
> 
> Tonight it's a pork roast done in the crock pot all day.



The pastured pork was more like wild boar and quite different than the other white meat. I made pulled pork from the leftovers and finished it off for breakfast yesterday.


----------



## MrLiberty

Last night was Denver Omelets, tonight left over spaghetti.


----------



## JEV

Busy morning in the kitchen making sandwich thins & hotdog buns.  While they were proofing, I cut up all the veggies for the pork stir fry  for dinner. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## JEV

Awesome dinner of s'ghetti, salad, garlic toast & fried eggplant medallions topped with Mozzarella & marinara. Mmmmmm...

Oh, and YES, the garlic toast is made from the hot dog rolls I made a few days ago. The perfect size for dinner for two, when you're watching carbs like we do.


----------



## luvs

pasta. pesto or a marinara. uh-uh on ingesting a meat, here.


----------



## MrLiberty

Pancakes for dinner tonight.


----------



## JEV

Instant replay of a new favorite from just a few weeks  ago (1-25-15)...Broccoli-cauliflower casserole. Since casseroles aren't very  pretty, I'm just posting the same picture from the first time I made it,  because it looks the same.  Like last time, I added 1/2C of rice (dry  wt.) and 10oz. of grilled chicken breast that I diced and mixed  throughout.
Base recipe from: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...wer-casserole/


----------



## luvs

lentil curry, & then i'm making salad tomorrow, or veggie chili. sure am hungry fer pierogi. later, fer those, if i make them.


----------



## JEV

Pot roast & mashed taters. Wine reduction pan gravy. Mmmm....


----------



## Umberto

I made a vegetarian marinara with Italian tomatoes and will pan fry some Tofurky Italian Sausage on the side. The pasta will regular spaghetti and nothing fancy. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 300 H and H

Spatchcock chicken, real mashed potatoes, and home grown sweetcorn with a touch of onion and bellpeppers...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Stopped off at the local SCHOOPS Hamburgers tonight.  Its a family owned local chain.  Great (and large) burgers.


----------



## pirate_girl

brinner - no toast.
Watching the carbs, don'tcha know..


----------



## Umberto

I didn't watch my carbs last night and it was excellent. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Moules with a baguette, no French fries.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Chicken-n-rice soup and grilled cheese with red onion & tomato on homemade Slovenian bread. Nice comfort meal for a cold day in NE Ohio.


----------



## pirate_girl

Baked fish (crispy haddock fillets), sweet potato (nuked) and salad (romaine/sliced red onion/cucumber.. with light Italian dressing).
'twas delish!


----------



## 300 H and H

Home made chili here, and I know it doesn't sound good, but my daughter bought some cocktail shrimp and sauce we had on the side. 

I ate the shrimp first. Actually it was kinda good going from cold shrimp in cocktail sauce, then the hot bowl of Chilli...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Umberto

I had a take away Thai Beef Bowl from Pho Dhin in Des Moines, WA and it was quite good, for a change. The beef was BBQ short ribs. I also got a beef pho for my school lunch tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

Finished the leftovers from Wednesday that I didn't post. No-crust veggie quiche with crumbled bacon, and topped with shredded Provolone and Mozzarella.


----------



## JEV

Here are me (gray t-shirt) and Glen, the head of catering at our church. I was browning up pierogis & onions on the flat top grill while he was frying fish & fries while a photographer was assembling a story on local fish frys in the area. My 15 minutes of fame.
I left the kitchen early after I went through 4 cases of pierogies and helping the baked fish guy prep 5 sheet pans of Alaskan pollock. He preped and baked 20 sheet pans of fish, which was 5 cases. Last week we sold 550 meals from 5-7:30 pm. That's a butt-load of work for 20 volunteers.


----------



## luvs

so much as he is buying, order-in wings & pie. he invites himself over @ 11:15- great that i kinda tolerate him. dialing me a @ that hour to see if i'm hungry. jagov. he is so taking me to get my piercing asap after that one. i'll. well, i'll answer his knock. he got here fast!


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> Here are me (gray t-shirt) and Glen, the head of catering at our church. I was browning up pierogis & onions on the flat top grill while he was frying fish & fries while a photographer was assembling a story on local fish frys in the area. My 15 minutes of fame.
> I left the kitchen early after I went through 4 cases of pierogies and helping the baked fish guy prep 5 sheet pans of Alaskan pollock. He preped and baked 20 sheet pans of fish, which was 5 cases. Last week we sold 550 meals from 5-7:30 pm. That's a butt-load of work for 20 volunteers.




From that angle you have a remarkable resemblance to my brother.


----------



## JEV

MrLiberty said:


> From that angle you have a remarkable resemblance to my brother.


Your brother must be one good looking guy. Lucky him. 

If I look like your brother, then your brother must look like my brother as well. He's holding my grand daughter.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had a celebration catered affair at work yesterday, compliments of Panera Bread.
Bagels of just about every kind, 3 flavours of cream cheese, baked potato and tomato soup, a pesto pasta, fruit bowls and a ton of pastries.

This was for once again passing state survey with flying colours.


----------



## Ironman

*Pasta Cake* 













(Old pic)


----------



## JEV

One has to wonder just how many different ways there are to make pasta??? This is a first-see for me, so I did some research found a couple different ways to do this. I particularly like the method of using a pastry bag to fill each tube with a ricotta mixture to half full, then top off each one, & the voids in between, with meat sauce and cheese to cap it off. It's harder to make than traditional lasagna, but it will surely have people talking about how clever you are. Pasta pie, pasta cake, baked Ziti, baked spaghetti...no end to the ways folks will turn pasta into a casserole.


----------



## JEV

I'm going out of town for a few days, so I wanted to clean out the  veggie drawer, as DW won't be cooking for herself, and I don't want to  waste them. So I found a hunk of Hillshire turkey sausage and made this  up for dinner. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> Your brother must be one good looking guy. Lucky him.
> 
> If I look like your brother, then your brother must look like my brother as well. He's holding my grand daughter.




There is a resemblance to my brother, glasses and all.  Of course I look nothing like him, he took after our dad, in fact today if you look at a picture of our dad at our age they could be brothers.  I look like mom and I'm 5'3" tall whereas my bro is 6'2" tall.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

deli meat- prosciutto parma, turkey, london broil, & mustards & mayo. i have crab, escargot, & frog fer later on.

 i bought pork jowl, too, via a charcuterie area. may open that, too, although i'll hafta research uses.


----------



## MrLiberty

luvs said:


> deli meat- prosciutto parma, turkey, london broil, & mustards & mayo. *i have crab, escargot, & frog* fer later on.
> 
> i bought pork jowl, too, via a charcuterie area. may open that, too, although i'll hafta research uses.



Well that's nothing to brag about.........


----------



## luvs

MrLiberty said:


> Well that's nothing to brag about.........



oh, i live on my share of candy, pasta i pre-cook & re-warm, pierogies, sodium, & preservatives. 
 'lilChefs hafta indulge, too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pork rib roast that cooked in the slow cooker all day.  Cubed potatoes baked in the oven and sweetened mashed turnip with fresh homemade buns.  Cake for desert.  Washed it all down with a beer.


----------



## Umberto

Last night I grilled naked chicken breasts, used alder and cherry for smoke and added the Memphis sauce at the table. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

I needed more cabbage in the slaw and it was a bit moist, had no carrot or green pepper to add, as well.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leni

I grilled a pork loin wrapped in bacon.  It was served with German fried potatoes and green beans.


----------



## MrLiberty

Tonight meat loaf, red skinned parsley buttered potatoes, and green beans, with homemade applesauce.


----------



## Umberto

Leni said:


> I grilled a pork loin wrapped in bacon.  It was served with German fried potatoes and green beans.



What are German fried potatoes - like German potato salad?

Tonight is bim im bop at a local place that came recommended from a Korean gal I know. I imagine some kimchi will be involved.


----------



## Umberto

The bimimbop was excellent but was the onliest one in the place and don't know how they stay in business. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

Umberto said:


> What are German fried potatoes - like German potato salad?
> 
> Tonight is bim im bop at a local place that came recommended from a Korean gal I know. I imagine some kimchi will be involved.




They're potatoes fried with bacon and onions, I always called these home fried potatoes.


----------



## Umberto

I chopped up the 3 leftover breasts from the other night, half onion, poured a bottle of BullsEye Memphis sauce over the pot and it's simmering on the hob. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fish fry Friday from the Knights of Columbus, of course!


----------



## Umberto

Last night was chicken tamales bought from a woman what sells them out of her truck down by the river and chicken chalupas. The tamales are the best.

I've not seen any church fish fries this year and my bud's church quit doing them.


----------



## MrLiberty

Every church in our area seems to have them, but if you want a good fish fry dinner you have to go to the VFW down the street.  Tonight though will be hot dogs and beans.


----------



## pirate_girl

I stopped at the grocery store on the way to work and got a 3 pack of corned beef and swiss sliders, they had inglehoffer horseradish sauce on them...


----------



## JEV

Spent Sunday baking bread and making pasta sauce (10#), as well as making a pot roast & gravy. Had spaghetti for dinner Sunday, then the pot roast tonight and again tomorrow. Nice to have home cooking after a week on vacation.


----------



## Umberto

Ha, I did a pot roast Sunday, as well.

Tonight will make Steak and Guinness but think I'll go to KFC for the biscuits as the oven is still down.


----------



## tiredretired

Corned Beef and cabbage.  What else?  It's St. Patty's Day!


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> Corned Beef and cabbage.  What else?  It's St. Patty's Day!




Yep, I made a big pot of corned beef and cabbage Sunday and I still have enough left for tonights supper.  I'll skip the green beer and have a Jack and Coke instead.


----------



## Umberto

I was going to make half batch of Steak and Guinness but as you can see it didn't happen. This has 1.5 pound petite sirloin, 3 parsnips, 3 carrots, two yellow potatoes, one onion, basket of crimini mushrooms, two cans of tomatoes, two bottles of Guinness and salt and pepper. I'll bake Grand's in the toaster oven. I don't feel like going to KFC for biscuits. I'm not a big fan of black beer to drink, so got Harp to go with the stew.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qvNCmGQyQ2

Slainte!


----------



## Umberto

Slainte!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired

Red Flannel Hash, made with leftovers from yesterday's St. Patrick's Day Dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

For dessert, a little candy.  Homemade Mounds Bars and Peanut Clusters.


----------



## Umberto

Last night's dinner was Trader Joe's linguini with a veg marinara and it was quite good.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

Finally finishing the left over corned beef and cabbage from Sunday.  I love my corned beef and cabbage, but after 5 days I'll be glad it's gone until next year.


----------



## JEV

Moist pork chop, potatoes fried with peppers & onions in bacon grease, and vegetable medley.


----------



## pirate_girl

Salmon cakes and broccoli slaw.


----------



## tiredretired

Mac & Cheese made with the one and only Cabot's Extra Sharp Cheddar.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Mac & Cheese made with the one and only *Cabot's Extra Sharp Cheddar*.



A fine cheese there, you cheesy one.


----------



## Catavenger

Crappy spaghetti & sausages. I had it already cooking and could not find my strainer. Without the strainer I had a mushy mess. Sausages were good so I saved a couple of them to eat with canned ravioli or something. I sure wish I remembered where the heck that strainer is.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Crappy spaghetti & sausages. I had it already cooking and could not find my strainer. Without the strainer I had a mushy mess. Sausages were good so I saved a couple of them to eat with canned ravioli or something. *I sure wish I remembered where the heck that strainer is.*



Did you use it to clean the litter box?
j/k...


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> A fine cheese there, you cheesy one.



  Oh yeah, my favorite for sure.  That damn stuff is addicting.  Makes an incredible grilled cheese too.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Oh yeah, my favorite for sure.  That damn stuff is addicting.  Makes an incredible grilled cheese too.


I know.
I bought some a while back and posted a picture of the cheese.
It's kinda pricey around here in the 'special cheese' section at my grocery store, but well worth it.

I'm pissed because we don't have curds available right now in the cold case next to the usual cheeses.
I fancy a plate of poutine sometime soon.


----------



## Umberto

I had Colombia River steelhead last night with a mix of gnocchi, Brussels sprouts and broccoli. The steelhead was excellent but the veg was overcooked and not good at all. You can bet they did't use Cabot for the cheese on the veg.






[/URL][/IMG]

For an appy I had oysters on the half shell: kusshi and kumamoto. They were sweet and excellent. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I know.
> I bought some a while back and posted a picture of the cheese.
> It's kinda pricey around here in the 'special cheese' section at my grocery store, but well worth it.
> 
> I'm pissed because we don't have curds available right now in the cold case next to the usual cheeses.
> I fancy a plate of poutine sometime soon.



Poutine is very popular up here as we have a good size French Canadian population here.  That is good stuff, as is most French Canadian dishes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rainbow trout, wild rice and green beans... from Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> Rainbow trout, wild rice and green beans... from Cracker Barrel.



Who knew Cracker Barrel had trout? I'll get back to trout fishing this year and have some ideas.

I made a veg marinara with zucchini, onions, and mushrooms and wasn't bad. I used a Mezzetta marinara and added more wine, basil, and parsley. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

After church we went to Schlotsky's for a sandwich, then to see American Sniper. I'm glad I read the book while on vacation, as the movie left out a lot of detail. But then, they only had 2 hours 12 minutes to tell the story that took two full days to read. No dry eyes in the theater at the end. Stopped for ice cream on the way home.


----------



## luvs

croccantini- i get rosemary ones-; chevre, & sour cherry preserves.

dialing bartender-pal to see if she'll get me proscuitto. if not, i have a new-to-me parma berkshire guanciale. has a plethora of fat, tho not in an unpleasant way. salt prevails, as does its aging- very strong flavors. i'll say, i would buy another. soon.


----------



## MrLiberty

Jets pizza last night


----------



## pirate_girl

I had good old baked beans on toast and a fried egg.
Antony Worrall Thompson was once on a cookery show in England and said the only way to properly prepare a can of baked beans was to add a T of butter and lots of black pepper.
I've done it that way ever since.


----------



## Ironman

*McDonalds I'm loving it*

I dined at big Daddy Macs diner. Sorry, this shit  taste really feckin good (which means it's really bad for you, and I'll die before I hit 60).

Quarter pounder with cheese and a large fry. Hell yeah. 






[/url]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: McDonalds I'm loving it*



Ironman said:


> I dined at big Daddy Macs diner. Sorry, this shit  taste really feckin good (which means it's really bad for you, and I'll die before I hit 60).
> 
> Quarter pounder with cheese and a large fry. Hell yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]





I got a Big Mac last week.
The first one I'd had in a long time.
Must say it went down easy.
I do prefer the Big King at BK tho.
But that's not a restaurant here in town.


----------



## Ironman

*Re: McDonalds I'm loving it*



pirate_girl said:


> I got a Big Mac last week.
> The first one I'd had in a long time.
> Must say it went down easy.
> I do prefer the Big King at BK tho.
> But that's not a restaurant here in town.



BK has a KILLA burger, but I am addicted to those McDonalds french fries! 

Hmmmm... Maybe I'll hit BK tomorrow night...


----------



## luvs

bickering w/ my Mom. she & vinny're takin' me/family to dinner soon.

they know my disdain fer chain restaurants. so my Mom found 1 acceptable non-chain one. 
they're not open when we were gonna dine, there.
so, onto other places.
1 was an Italian/Asian/American/Russian/etc. restaurant. 'Mom', says i...... 'you get that i'm a Chef. correct~.'
'yes, missy. i know you're a Chef'.
'then why would you pick places that have hundreds of menu items~ that is not a thriving place. that's a desperate place. yinz have cable. have you not seen those shows~'

i eventually said, ferget my kinda restaurant food. we'll swing thru an arby's & i'll bring a pop so we have not got to pay fer a fountain drink. (sarcasm.) then you can get on w/ your VIP career-stuff, & i'll head to a bar, where i'll get a beverage, on them, & order real food.'

we're Mother & daughter. we bicker. & we bicker often.

dinner tonight-- yesterday's dinner. cheese, crackers, & jam.


----------



## Umberto

As a chef, is there anything you consider a speciality you make and could share your expertise? I'm not a chef but love to make a trad paella and do a a bit of French Farmhouse type dishes. 

I'm thinking it's time to do something again but will wait till the weather warms up and Lent over.


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: McDonalds I'm loving it*



Ironman said:


> I dined at big Daddy Macs diner. Sorry, this shit  taste really feckin good (which means it's really bad for you, and I'll die before I hit 60).
> 
> Quarter pounder with cheese and a large fry. Hell yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]




I had not had a big mac in years and as friend of mine said she was going and she'd get me one, with an apple pie on the side.  Man those burgers sure did shrink and the apple pie is no longer deep fried I found out.  It's no wonder that I don't go to these fast food joints, they suck.


----------



## tiredretired

Below zero again this morning  so I decided to run the oven and bake some cookies.  Oatmeal Raisin Cookies from the recipe on the cover of Quaker Oats.  It's a good recipe.


----------



## JEV

Broccoli chicken stir fry with pineapple & fried rice. Side salad as well.


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: McDonalds I'm loving it*



pirate_girl said:


> I got a Big Mac last week.
> The first one I'd had in a long time.
> Must say it went down easy.
> *I do prefer the Big King* at BK tho.
> But that's not a restaurant here in town.



Eatin' like a king I see.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's leftover Steak and Guinness and the DIL brought two boxes of wings from Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Left overs of smoked sausage and cheesy potatoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: McDonalds I'm loving it*



TiredRetired said:


> Eatin' like a king I see.



Not quite. lol

I got sweet heat bbq wings from a place called The Pit, then made a cucumber onion salad with Italian dressing as a side.


----------



## Umberto

I ate 2 boxes of wings - I hate myself.


----------



## JEV

Umberto said:


> I ate 2 boxes of wings - I hate myself.


I ate the left over broccoli chicken for breakfast, and I love myself. Mmm, mmm, good!


----------



## tiredretired

TR's Pizzeria churned out a 14" Ham, Onion and Pepperoni pizza for this evenings dining pleasure.  My crust but because Mrs TR finds my own sauce too spicy and garlicy I used Prego pizza sauce which is much more bland and unsatisfying.    Nevertheless it came out great and the last few pieces are always great cold for breakfast.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's Merino's tuny and King Oscar anchovy sarnies on a baguette like I used to get at the Cora in Forbach. 

I love pizza for breakfast and want to do that soon.


----------



## JEV

Made some bread & sandwich thins today, then my 5-cheese whole wheat ravioli with a salad and garlic toast for dinner. There were no prisoners taken for breakfast.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Made some bread & sandwich thins today, then my 5-cheese whole wheat ravioli with a salad and garlic toast for dinner. There were no prisoners taken for breakfast.



Lookin' good there bud!  To bad about the breakfast, but I guess ya gotta eat it when its hot.


----------



## MrLiberty

Fried chicken leg quarters, cole slaw and stuffing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken salad and romaine on a croissant, tomato bisque.


----------



## luvs

Umberto said:


> As a chef, is there anything you consider a speciality you make and could share your expertise?QUOTE]
> 
> yeah! 'cept, i explain, often, that i have not got 1 dish that i'll specicfy as 'that dish'. rather, i'll take seasonal items, my previous knowledge, former Chefs' advice, advice via Chef-pals, & intuition, & several variations, sometimes. other thoughts, as well.
> if I'm 1st-time making a dish, & i've got a winner.. then 'll watch ppl's expressions. visual appeal, flavor, aftertaste, nods of approval-- i look fer them. i've gotten few critiques/criticisms as yet-- those that i have gotten have made me create a better item.
> 
> btw, i make rockin' steak & lamb. so simplistic, yet, so complex to get to that correct level.


----------



## Umberto

Last night it was Merino's tuna salade with anchovies like I used to get at the Cora in Forbach, Lorraine, FR. 

The tuna has hardboiled eggs, celery, chopped green olives, onions, tuna, and Miracle Whip since I am out of mayo. 

Tonight it chili and cheese and crackers for a dreary, rainy day. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> Last night it was Merino's tuna salade with anchovies like I used to get at the Cora in Forbach, Lorraine, FR.
> 
> The tuna has hardboiled eggs, celery, chopped green olives, onions, tuna, and Miracle Whip since I am out of mayo.
> 
> Tonight it chili and cheese and crackers for a dreary, rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I miss having anchovies on a pizza.  Gotta do that when the gorgeous Mrs. TR is not around.  She hates them


----------



## Umberto

Do a half and half. Most places here accommodate but surprised how many don't even keep them on hand. I love the little fish and can't get enough.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> Do a half and half. Most places here accommodate but surprised how many don't even keep them on hand. I love the little fish and can't get enough.



Been there and done that, my friend.  She claims she can smell them and still taste them somewhat on the other half which ruins it for her.  

I wonder if the dog likes them?  I'm willing to bet she does, so I won't have to eat alone.  

BTW, I like that list of ingredients in the Tuna Salad.  Yes Mayo is much better.  That goes without saying.   Gotta try that.  Kudos.


----------



## JEV

"_She who must be obeyed_" is making turkey meatloaf for dinner, so I just have to do the dishes (which I always do anyway). I'm guessing there will be mashed 'taters & corn as well. Getting hungry...


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> "_She who must be obeyed_" is making turkey meatloaf for dinner, so I just have to do the dishes *(which I always do anyway). *I'm guessing there will be mashed 'taters & corn as well. Getting hungry...



Sounds familiar.  I'm not too pussy whipped.


----------



## MrLiberty

I like the tangy zip of Miracle Whip which I will use tomorrow on the chicken salad I will make.  Miracle Whip was the only thing my mom bought when I was growing up and I never acquired the taste for mayo.


----------



## Umberto

I like both.

The chili is simmering on the hob.


----------



## 300 H and H

Sirloin tip steak sauted with onion, multi colored bell peppers, and mushrooms here this evening. My daughters are demanding some red meat...

For some reason I think this could be better with a little red wine reduced while cooking. So what do you think?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Umberto

300 H and H said:


> Sirloin tip steak sauted with onion, multi colored bell peppers, and mushrooms here this evening. My daughters are demanding some red meat...
> 
> For some reason I think this could be better with a little red wine reduced while cooking. So what do you think?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



If braising the meat a bit of cab or merlot would be a nice addition or deglaze the pan with same for a sauce to add at the table. 

You raise your own beef or strictly crop operation?


----------



## Umberto

I'll grill sirloin tip Saturday night - weather's supposed to be nice.


----------



## JEV

Here's Mama's din-din...delicious as usual. She make turkey meat loaf that tastes just like beef.


----------



## 300 H and H

Umberto said:


> If braising the meat a bit of cab or merlot would be a nice addition or deglaze the pan with same for a sauce to add at the table.
> 
> You raise your own beef or strictly crop operation?


 
A few years ago we raised our own beef. But truthfully, there was always a pile of hambuger left when eveything else was gone LOL...

Now days I buy it from a local meat locker for the most part. He is always buying local critters for his retail meat counter. Rare is it that I don't like what I buy from him..

Since I didn't make a sauce per say, and Sirloin is already tender, maybe the addition of wine wouldn't be needed. But I am familiar with a french mother sauce for beef that uses red wine, but I don't know what it is called or how to make it. Any pointers?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Umberto

I don't know, Kirk, if I'm braising the meat in the oven, I take the meat off, add wine to deglaze and reduce a bit, then serve it in a gravy boat.

Tonights chili was a whole onion, whole green pepper, 2 tsp garlic, olive oil to sauté the veg, 1# burger, 1/2 bottle of beer, cumin, chili powder; let simmer, then added 2 cans tomatoes, can of red beans, can of pinto beans and continue to simmer till dinner.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Tonight I'm frying fish and making a slaw to wrap in flat-out flatbread. The fish are the sea bass I caught last summer. I imagine there will be some french fries, as well.


----------



## MrLiberty

BBQ Chicken with fries and a side salad, and maybe some homemade drop biscuits.


----------



## Umberto

Yesterday I made fish and chips which I do frequently but yesterday was the first time I've chopped a cabbage and veg for coleslaw. The next time I'll not try to rush through the veg chopping and made it finer. The recipe was Betty Crocker's and quite bland. I added some Spanish vinegar and sugar to liven it up. I fried up a black cod fillet i had from B.C. and some rock fish I caught at Westport last Summer.






[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Umberto, try this recipe some time if you like a sweet slaw. It's from my late MIL, and has been a family favorite for over 50 years...and it's dirt simple to make! I quarter my cabbage, remove the heavy core, then slice very fine using my chef knife. This makes it "stringy," as opposed to chopped or diced, but you can cut it the way that you enjoy. I also grate my carrots so they are fine. Increase recipe proportionately for more cabbage, but too much is never a problem, as you can drain off excess liquid prior to serving. The "sauce" increase in volume and will thin out as the salt sweats the cabbage.

*Sweet Cole Slaw*​ From the Kitchen of Grandma Gibbons​ 

  Ingredients:

  1# Shredded cabbage with carrots (fresh sliced or bagged from the store)
  1/4C Granulated sugar
  1/4C Mayonnaise or Miracle Whip (or use 50/50 mix)

  2t Cider vinegar
  Salt & Pepper to taste


  Directions:

  Combine sugar, mayo and vinegar in a deep bowl and combine well. Add cabbage, sprinkle with salt & pepper, then mix well so all cabbage is coated. Taste and adjust salt & pepper as needed.

  Place in a covered bowl in the fridge for at least 2 hours before serving. Best if made 6-8 hours before serving or even the day before. (I always make one day ahead)


Mix well just before serving to recoat all the cabbage.


----------



## Umberto

Basically that's what I did but used the Betty Crocker recipe. It called for a mix of sour cream and mayo, as well as some dry yellow mustard. It was too bland so added a couple of T. sugar and a couple of Spanish vinegar. I used chopped onion, chopped green pepper and a shredded carrot. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

My wife and her family of woosy girly-girls don't eat raw onion or green peppers, so your recipe would not be well received. But I sure as hell would have some with you if I had the chance. I'm not actively dating, so I don't care if I have onion breath...I'm just around her people anyway.

Never thought to use the celery seed. I use that when I make chicken salad, so I'm sure it would be good.


----------



## Umberto

I like the slaw with vinegar and oil with celery seed. I'll post the Betty Crocker recipes later, both of them. 

I'm not sure about you all's women, one does't like anchovies and one doesn't like onions. Jeesh! I put onions in about everything I make. :big grin: As far as green pepper is concerned I love stuffed green peppers as well as fresh but sometimes it doesn't agree with me later in the evening. 

I'm thinking about take away Chinese tonight. I've had a headache all day and don't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Umberto, try this recipe some time if you like a sweet slaw. It's from my late MIL, and has been a family favorite for over 50 years...and it's dirt simple to make! I quarter my cabbage, remove the heavy core, then slice very fine using my chef knife. This makes it "stringy," as opposed to chopped or diced, but you can cut it the way that you enjoy. I also grate my carrots so they are fine. Increase recipe proportionately for more cabbage, but too much is never a problem, as you can drain off excess liquid prior to serving. The "sauce" increase in volume and will thin out as the salt sweats the cabbage.
> 
> *Sweet Cole Slaw*​ From the Kitchen of Grandma Gibbons​
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1# Shredded cabbage with carrots (fresh sliced or bagged from the store)
> 1/4C Granulated sugar
> 1/4C Mayonnaise or Miracle Whip (or use 50/50 mix)
> 
> 2t Cider vinegar
> Salt & Pepper to taste
> 
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Combine sugar, mayo and vinegar in a deep bowl and combine well. Add cabbage, sprinkle with salt & pepper, then mix well so all cabbage is coated. Taste and adjust salt & pepper as needed.
> 
> Place in a covered bowl in the fridge for at least 2 hours before serving. Best if made 6-8 hours before serving or even the day before. (I always make one day ahead)
> 
> 
> Mix well just before serving to recoat all the cabbage.





Umberto said:


> Basically that's what I did but used the Betty Crocker recipe. It called for a mix of sour cream and mayo, as well as some dry yellow mustard. It was too bland so added a couple of T. sugar and a couple of Spanish vinegar. I used chopped onion, chopped green pepper and a shredded carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



You guys got me fired up so I made some cole slaw with dinner tonight.  I used JEV's recipe and it came out real good.  I did the 50/50 thing with mayo and MW.  I think that is the way to go.  

Cheers gents.


----------



## Umberto

This is the vinegar I use  -  good stuff. 

It's about time to make a run up to Seattle to shop here and a few other stores I like.

http://www.spanishtable.com/mm5/mer...uct_Code=737686169027TB&Category_Code=vinagre


----------



## Melensdad

We are having, what we affectionately call "Crap Fiesta" at our house tonight 

Basically we do some freezer diving, some pantry clearing and maybe suppliment it with some impulse buys at the grocery store that are in the refrigerator too.  Add some crusty bread, some spray cheeze from a can, maybe a bit of chocolate and you have a meal.

Sometimes its really good.  

Sometimes its followed up by *Pepto-Bismol *


----------



## Leni

Sounds like my 'clean out the refrigerator' night.


----------



## Melensdad

Leni said:


> Sounds like my 'clean out the refrigerator' night.



Yes.  

But be honest.  *"Crap Fiesta"* sounds so much better


----------



## JEV

Left church and decided to NOT go out to eat...too cold to be getting in and out of the car.

DW made herself a BLT & chips. I took the last of the meatloaf and coated it with some leftover spaghetti sauce, then steamed some broccoli & cauliflower.


----------



## Umberto

My son wanted Indian food so we ordered takeaway from a place we'd not tried but came highly recommend by our Punjabi plumber. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

Umberto said:


> Basically that's what I did but used the Betty Crocker recipe. It called for a mix of sour cream and mayo, as well as some dry yellow mustard. It was too bland so added a couple of T. sugar and a couple of Spanish vinegar. I used chopped onion, chopped green pepper and a shredded carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




My slaw dressing is like this except for a little zip instead of dried mustard I use yellow mustard and about a half teaspoon of horseradish mustard.


----------



## JEV

#2 daughter & our son stopped over to visit and have dinner with us. Had a good visit and a good meal.


----------



## Melensdad

Corned Beef, Cabbage, Potatoes.  

Oh, and homemade horseradish sauce


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's veg ravioli and marinara from TJ's.


----------



## Leni

I'm being lazy tonight.  TJ's taquitos along with refried beans etc.  

By the way I have a recipe for cole slaw with apple in it.  Anyone interested?  It uses apples and apple cider vinegar along with a touch of sugar and Best Foods mayo.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fettuccine Carbonara, with much bacon!
I used Bertolli mushroom alfredo sauce, then just added the pasta, and the cooked bacon toward the end.
Voila! lovely dinner in a pinch.

Good thing I didn't give up bacon for Lent... just sayin'


----------



## Umberto

I look forward to Easter's Amana smoked pork chops, Pirate Girl. I'll buy a fresh bag of hickory for the grill.

Tonight I had a mozzarella, pepper and basil sandwich at the Metropolitan Market and it was excellent.

The Curiosity Cola was very good, too. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Leftover carbonara from yesterday, and a slice of key lime pie.


----------



## Umberto

I think I'll get a key lime pie for Easter.

Tonight it was vegetarian quiche from Met Mkt.


----------



## JEV

Last night was grilled chicken breast, twice baked potatoes and steamed broccoli & cauliflower. Too boring for a pic.

Got the grand kids thru Saturday, so we'll be doing Chic-Fil-A for dinner so they can play after eating.

Bread baking tomorrow for Easter.


----------



## pirate_girl

After attending Good Friday services this morning, my best friend and I headed to Fort Wayne, Indiana for a day of shopping.

We went to Tilted Kilt for dinner.
The fish and chips are the bomb.
Would have had a shot of Jameson or Dewar's, but I was driving.


----------



## Umberto

I'll have a dram for you after midnight. 

and a grilled cheese


----------



## JEV

The breads are made for Easter.


----------



## Umberto

Those are nice looking rolls - you should enter them in the fair.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> The breads are made for Easter.



.....and you pick on me for making too much cole slaw.


----------



## tiredretired

Today must be baking day here on FF.  I just took the rolls for tomorrow out of the oven and buttered the tops.


----------



## Catavenger

Frying some chicken as I type. Not sure what I will have with  it. Better go check on in before I burn the *BLEEP* out of it. Wish me luck. I'm not much of a cook


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> .....and you pick on me for making too much cole slaw.  QUOTE]
> Many would agree with me that 4# of cole slaw for 6 people is a little much.
> 
> Three of the loaves are for brunch at my SIL's home...13 adults, 5 kids. There will be bread left for my SIL's dinner by design. 6 adults, 3 kids.
> 
> One loaf for my freezer.
> 
> The dinner rolls are for dinner at my niece's home...16 adults, 8 kids.
> 
> Don't think it's really overkill.
> 
> Very nice dinner rolls. I also like to do the butter topping when they come from the oven.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> TiredRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and you pick on me for making too much cole slaw.  QUOTE]
> Many would agree with me that 4# of cole slaw for 6 people is a little much.
> 
> Three of the loaves are for brunch at my SIL's home...13 adults, 5 kids. There will be bread left for my SIL's dinner by design. 6 adults, 3 kids.
> 
> One loaf for my freezer.
> 
> The dinner rolls are for dinner at my niece's home...16 adults, 8 kids.
> 
> Don't think it's really overkill.
> 
> Very nice dinner rolls. I also like to do the butter topping when they come from the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, many would agree, including my wife.
Click to expand...


----------



## pirate_girl

I made two burger steaks with a little butter added while still hot in the pan, then a splash of Lea & Perrins. 
A salad too of romaine, onion, shaved carrot, and cucumber slices, with Newman's Poppy Seed dressing.


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> The breads are made for Easter.




The problem I have when baking bread, is after I pull them from the oven, I just have to rip into one and slather a piece with butter while it's still hot.  I'm in heaven just thinking about it.


----------



## Umberto

Last night I roasted a standing rib roast using cherry, alder, and mesquite for smoke and it was excellent. I wet aged it for 3 weeks, froze it after Christmas, then thawed it for 4 days in the garage - I have a cold garage. I told my butcher how I age rib roast and all he could do is shake his head.

The sides were goat cheese potatoes, a Costco mixed veg salad, and rhubarb/strawberry pie, key lime pie, and Tillamook vanilla ice-cream. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

We had ham, a mashed potato, corn and cheese dish with the crispy fried onions- green beans almondine, pasta salad, deviled eggs and rabbit head dinner rolls.
Carrot cupcakes and lemon layer cake for dessert.

My niece is a very good cook and hostess!


----------



## Leni

We had ham, mac and cheese, and Swiss chard from the garden that had a touch of balsamic vinegar instead of butter.  Dessert is a chocolate pie with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Umberto

It's not the best picture from the iPhone but it tasted good. I did a ham, egg, crimini mushroom and onion scramble with Heinz beans (UK). I jazzed it all up with Piri Piri and H.P.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

TiredRetired said:


> .....and you pick on me for making too much cole slaw.



Is there such a thing as too much coleslaw? 


This evening I made a chicken noodle soup using free range broth, free range chicken breast and tagliatelle nests; bay leaf, savory, sage, basil, and parsley were the herbs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Red Lobstahh.
I had a gift card that a friend had sent me for my birthday.

I got the 4 course feast, soup was the clam chowder - a side salad-  shrimp and scallops Alfredo with tomatoes... asparagus (which I substituted for the 4th course/dessert). 
... and of course, those awesome cheddar bay biscuits.
mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> Is there such a thing as too much coleslaw?
> 
> 
> This evening I made a chicken noodle soup using free range broth, free range chicken breast and tagliatelle nests; bay leaf, savory, sage, basil, and parsley were the herbs.



Not when it is good and that recipe is damn good.  Everyone loved it on Sunday.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> Not when it is good and that recipe is damn good.  Everyone loved it on Sunday.


DW is pleased that you enjoyed her Mom's recipe. It's on the frequent flier list here, especially with pork roast & pulled pork sandwiches.

Easter was a food fest with more family favorites than I want to think about. I started the day with a 7-mile bike ride to burn some calories before the eating began. I didn't overeat, but it seemed like I was eating all day long as we moved from house to house, encountering different foods at each one. Glad to be back to my normal food schedule. We left home at 9am and got back home at 8:30pm. 

Me & DW took the day off and cleaned up the flower beds this morning, filling 4 garbage cans with yard waste packed tight. Had spaghetti & turkey meatballs for dinner, then did a 5K walk after the dishes were done. the rains are headed our way for the rest of the week, so not sure if we'll get our daily walks in.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> DW is pleased that you enjoyed her Mom's recipe. It's on the frequent flier list here, especially with pork roast & pulled pork sandwiches.
> 
> Easter was a food fest with more family favorites than I want to think about. I started the day with a 7-mile bike ride to burn some calories before the eating began. I didn't overeat, but it seemed like I was eating all day long as we moved from house to house, encountering different foods at each one. Glad to be back to my normal food schedule. We left home at 9am and got back home at 8:30pm.
> 
> Me & DW took the day off and cleaned up the flower beds this morning, filling 4 garbage cans with yard waste packed tight. Had spaghetti & turkey meatballs for dinner, then did a 5K walk after the dishes were done. the rains are headed our way for the rest of the week, so not sure if we'll get our daily walks in.



Yup, it was well devoured and a lot of it went home with the guests in small plastic containers.  A few even asked for the recipe, so it is gaining notoriety up here north of the woodchucks.


----------



## Umberto

Here's tonight's chicken soup - needed salt.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dmorency

Umberto said:


> Last night I roasted a standing rib roast using cherry, alder, and mesquite for smoke and it was excellent. I wet aged it for 3 weeks, froze it after Christmas, then thawed it for 4 days in the garage - I have a cold garage. I told my butcher how I age rib roast and all he could do is shake his head.
> 
> The sides were goat cheese potatoes, a Costco mixed veg salad, and rhubarb/strawberry pie, key lime pie, and Tillamook vanilla ice-cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


What do you mean (wet aged?) Did you soak it? Looks gooood btw.


----------



## Umberto

Thanks, the meat was excellent and have some left I will make into hash tonight - I got some Hempler's bacon ends that are almost all smoked meat to go with it.

That is a good question on the wet age. This is a nice web site and will answer your question. When it's really cold, I just leave the roast in the garage. It's too warm now so defrosted it in the refrigerator. 

http://www.debragga.com/wet_dry.asp

Bon Appétit


----------



## JEV

Broccoli-Cauliflower casserole with grilled chicken. Mmmmm...
 Made up a batch of homemade granola and waiting for it to cool. 		
 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## Leni

Ham, home made potato salad, sweet potato fries and peas with chocolate mint.  Dessert was pecan tussies.


----------



## pirate_girl

I decided to call my favourite place, Hickory Pit and got the smoked pulled pork sub with sauce on, tater chippies and sweet and sour coleslaw.
I put some of the slaw on it.


----------



## Umberto

I want to pull a butt this weekend. Looks good!

Tonight I heated up some store made marinara and wild mushroom ravioli and it was quite good. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leni

It was clean out the refrig tonight.  Eveyone got to pick and chose.


----------



## Umberto

Luckily there is no leftovers and have been trying to fix just enough for dinner, it's work when I was used to cooking for a large family.

Last night I went to a road house for fish and chips; the beer was a Hoppy Bitch. The chowder was a nice touch and very good, not like any I've had and with a hint of smoke (not liquid smoke). I like the IPA's. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Last night I smoke cooked some chinook salmon on the old Weber. I used green plum for the smoke. I ate the piece on the left and the rest will go into salmon patties for tonight. I never did a pic of the plate.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Tonight was a spring salade with homemade basalmic vinaigrette and smoke cooked spring salmon made into salmon patties topped with my special sauce. 






[/URL][/IMG]

I like a lot of sauce.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

I baked some chicken thighs, then brushed them with bbq sauce.
Cottage cheese and cucumber salad on the side.
Leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

Made stir fry pork with fried rice for dinner, then another batch of granola. Pretty tasty homemade snack. 		 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## Umberto

Last night my son cooked for 16 family and friends - he made pasta from scratch; did a dry age boneless rib roast in the toaster oven that was fantastic, there was huge veg and cheese plate; romaine, watercress, French black olives, and garlic chive salade with a mustard vinaigrette, and pretzel rolls form the German bakery, and lots of Irish butter. The pasta had wild morels and king trumpet mushroom. For dessert there was strawberry short cake with with home made biscuits and real whipped cream. It was all excellent. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Made a batch of whole wheat sandwich thins topped with rolled oats.  Dinner was turkey sausage with onions, zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower  and red, yellow & orange peppers.


----------



## Umberto

Looks health JEV.

We had a late lunch at The Lobster House. I had a dungeness crab Louie and Lobster bisque which was excellent.

Here is last night's peppardelle. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty

Made a big pot of spaghetti sauce yesterday with wine and parsley sausage.  I'll have to freeze some of the sauce.  Had a side salad and garlic toast.


----------



## JEV

Chicken, rice, black bean and Garden Veggies Skillet, along with Mama's fabulous salad. And there's enough left for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a walking Fritos taco for lunch, then made a big shrimp and lettuce salad with homemade Marie Rose sauce for dinner.
Guess you could say it was a giant shrimp cocktail, of sorts.


----------



## Umberto

Last night I made a veg frittata using a recipe from weight watchers and it was pretty good. The next time I'll put in some bacon.

Tonight it's leftovers - sloppy joes, frittata, and a salade. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Umberto said:


> Last night I made a veg frittata using a recipe from weight watchers and it was pretty good. The next time I'll put in some bacon.
> 
> Tonight it's leftovers - sloppy joes, frittata, and a salade.



Nice! I make these frittatas with whatever is in the veggie drawer. When it's done, I like to top it off with mild salsa or hot sauce like this one. Mmmmmmm....

Almost forgot. Dinner tonight was the leftovers casserole from yesterday with another great salad with more crap than a Christmas turkey.


----------



## luvs

i'll get pub grub & try & find my blake, as well. he was here, tho may have a shift tonite. he promises me my piercing. we'll see. or not. gonna ring bartender to see if she is making noms. i hafta take another a food to test, anyhow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a BLT panini, and potato, red bell pepper and smoked cheddar soup.
I sometimes stop at Baked To Perfection on my way to work to get something good, instead of hitting the usual fast food places.


----------



## Dmorency

First bbq of the season, yesterday..


----------



## MrLiberty

That just set my mouth to waterin'


----------



## Umberto

Looks like rain so won't grill burgers, instead ordered a seafood lovers pizza with extra cheese and anchovies from Amante's.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm making a pork roast today, with fresh cauliflower and baked potatoes.


----------



## luvs

thought we may make chix tenderloin w/ a potato breading, potato, & asparagi w/ a glaze & make vodka-pop slush. then he chose to not take my call. or, he may be busy being a medical pro. he declines ppl that ring him during his on-call hours.
he could hit that 'F.U. too busy to talk' chit as another may. that means i'm drinkin' vodka he fergot to take w/ him fer dinner when he was not yet told that he was on-call.i luv my blake.


----------



## JEV

DISCLAIMER:
"_All of the following food was made and consumed WITHOUT the necessity of any alcohol._" 

Chicken Divine with salad for dinner. Dutch apple pie  we got yesterday  from the Amish bakery. Oops! Forgot to take the picture with the piece  of pie in the container. Also made Italian bread and sandwich thins for the upcoming week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cheese and onion quiche slices (2) with a side of waldorf salad from my favourite little place downtown.


----------



## Melensdad

Some left over chili, a diet root beer, and then a bit of bourbon to ease my sore muscles from lifting the spreader and hooking it up to the 3pt hitch.


----------



## Umberto

Last night was chicken juice stew and tonight, rain or shine (and it's raining right now) will be burgers on the grill. I'll finally go to McClendon's and get the new grill I have my eye on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Second verse, same as the first..
Old pic, same meal.

BLT with cream o' mushroom soup.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's leftover chicken stew and sandwiches, turkey and ham. 

Last night I grilled the burgers (sweet onion, beefsteak tomato, and gorgonzola) and had some leftover potatoes and gravy from KFC. It was all good and ate on the deck for a change. Today it's raining. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JEV

Made "Joe McMuffins" for dinner. Mama had whipped eggs and I had an egg fried in the grease from the bacon that went on both sandwiches, on the English muffins I made Monday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Red beans and rice, with a handful of small frozen shrimp and pan seared kielbasa tossed in.

I like Vigo brand the best when it comes to red beans and rice.


----------



## luvs

dinner is harvest song sour cherry preserves, brie, croccantini, milk, & gelato. my new luvs. an herb deli turkey/london broil, as well, if i bought 'em~ think i fergot both london broil, & a cheese i meant to buy.


----------



## JEV

Pasta Primavera.


----------



## pirate_girl

Arby's--
the new smokehouse turkey sandwich,with some of the new garlic Parmesan chips.

I wanted the Turkey Rachel, but it's no longer available.
dammit...


----------



## Melensdad

Went to the high school for a 'pitch in' dinner for the fencing team.

Best part was desert, had a German Chocoate Brownie.  Wow it was good.  No great.  Not a real brownie, not really cake either.  Damn good.  Really really good.

Also had some homemade cukes & onions, some rotini pasta salad, and a sammich.


----------



## luvs

found a pkg. of bacon in my fridge. that, w/ syrup, would rock. i bought dean/deluca syup awhile ago. is prolly too old to use by now, so i may make a few BLT's, rather than bacon w/ syrup. 

if i make those, then, tho, i hafta borrow an egg to make an aioli, as i somehow cannot remember to get mayo when i buy groceries. or it's lost in my pantry, somewhere.) so, bacon one way, & a few cold ones.


----------



## Umberto

It looks like tonight is leftovers. I grilled burgers the other day and will heat them up in a pan with a little WOR; fries in the oven, and asparagus from the CSA.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://oldbarnoutback.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Louisiana-Boil-Flyer-May-2015-jpeg.jpg

Went to a Louisiana boil with the kids.
ohhhhh my God. What a spread!
Had a slice of cheesecake with caramel sauce too.
oink! lol


----------



## Umberto

That look excellent, Pirate Girl. There is a place in Seattle called The Crab Pot that I've wanted to try and it does the same type of meals. 

Last night I boned out a rotisserie chicken and made chalupas. My son was here so I wanted to do something AZ/Mex since I won't see him the 5th. The shooters were Hornitos. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Egg in the hole and bacon (turkey bacon)


----------



## FrancSevin

New York Strips broiled
 Baked potatoe
 Mediterranean Vegetables
 Sam Adams Lager

 Cathy is out of towne.
 Dad's favorite meal.
 Simple and perfect!


----------



## JEV

Tonight dinner was pan grilled chicken breast, Mama's great baked beans-n-bacon & macaroni salad.


----------



## Dmorency

God, that looks good.I love baked beans!


----------



## MrLiberty

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich with glass of ice cold milk


----------



## pirate_girl

continued - -
... with an orange whipped sherbet cone for dessert from the ice cream place in the middle of town


----------



## Umberto

Last night I finally got around to grilling a ribeye over the coals and made a chopped baby kale dish from Bobby Flay. Bacon off the grill is excellent, BTW. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/sauteed-kale-recipe.html

I think this with a little bacon and bacon grease instead of olive oil would be pretty good, just not too heart healthy.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Tonight's it's scrambled pullet eggs with Vidallia onions, Morningstar sausage and toast with jam.


----------



## JEV

Grilled burger, macaroni salad & steamed veggies...no bread, because _SOMEBODY_ hasn't made burger buns in a long time. Slacker... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



 		  		 		 			  			  			 				 					Attached Images


----------



## pirate_girl

I made some tuna salad this morning to pack for my work dinner, RyKrisp crackers, 2 cuties (mandarins) and a vanilla yogurt.
Today is also the beginning of Nurses Week.
We all got treated to hot fudge sundaes made by "the suits" in the conference room.


----------



## Umberto

I subbed a SPED class today and the teacher's lounge was loaded with fruit and pastry. I had my share, just wish they had a coffee pot.


----------



## pirate_girl

b/s chicken chests on the grill pan, brushed with italian dressing, and asparagus seasoned with butter, garlic and parsley salt...light dinner and very delicious.
Single scoop strawberry cone later.


----------



## luvs

p'rogies! (ricotta/spinach)~


----------



## Umberto

I'm hungry for some pirogies but they're hard to find locally.

Last night I grilled pork tenderloins, baked a potatoe, and steamed fresh spinach leaves. The stems were the toughest I've had ever but the leaves were excellent.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to make fish of some sort with some pasta and green beans for sides.


----------



## JEV

Whopper Jr. value meal. Too lazy to cook since it was 86 degrees at dinner time. Too cheap tpo turn on the A/C this early.


----------



## JEV

Spaghetti squash & vegetable medley with chicken breast & salad.


----------



## luvs

Umberto said:


> I'm hungry for some pirogies but they're hard to find locally.
> 
> Last night I grilled pork tenderloins, baked a potatoe, and steamed fresh spinach leaves. The stems were the toughest I've had ever but the leaves were excellent.


i'll buy pierogies homemade @ a 'lil mkt.,-- or nearby grocers usually have 'em--so different than those overwhelming places where shoes & batteries, toys & pets may be found, as well as food. where someone may well get lost. bars sell plenty, too. w/ these many Grandmas/Aunts to pass thier recipes onto others in their family, is great to know that they can make 'em, too, then bring us her recipes.
wanna know my dinner-- there wasn't one. we lost power fer quite a few hrs.; i could not see an open place, & i'll avoid opening my fridge during storms. i'll look to get a good, full morning meal in. 
good times.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pan fried cubed steaks and rice-a-roni. Had an instant breakfast milkshake for desert.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight we'll be going to Yamato for calamari, buckeye roll and shrimp tempura maki.


----------



## Umberto

We used to call cube steaks "minute steaks". One of these days will try making one for breakfast (chicken fried) with sausage gravy. 

Tonight it's Italian subs, Cheetos, and root beer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good eats tonight.
Remind me never to take a certain friend to a Japanese restaurant.
Ms Picky Shit couldn't make up her mind what to eat, then finally got hibachi chicken, then proceeded to bitch about cucumber being in her vegetable mix.
Should have seen her face when I took my chopsticks and picked up a little wasabi to mix in with the soy sauce.
Then she wanted to know what 'that stuff' was...
Pickled ginger anyone?  lol


----------



## luvs

i bought makins fer BLT's a few ago. may make soup, too. (tomato) late dinner--


----------



## zekeusa

Went to the grocery store then realized I only had $6.00 on me. Bought Curtiss a marrow bone and went home. Didn't feel like making a trip to the bank for more cash. I'll have breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Umberto

That's too bad, I just threw out some marrow bones I was going to roast but didn't get to.

I'll be doing cedar plank chinook salmon on the grill tonight along with an aureola salad from the CSA and some shrimp cocktail with marie rose sauce.


----------



## JEV

Umberto said:


> That's too bad, I just threw out some marrow bones I was going to roast but didn't get to.
> 
> I'll be doing cedar plank chinook salmon on the grill tonight along with an aureola salad from the CSA and some shrimp cocktail with marie rose sauce.


  Sounds good. I'd love to sample some of your cooking.

Had bad, overpriced Chinese last night in South Dayton...recommended by the young female clerk at the hotel. I didn't that her recommendation was for shit, because she's not old enough to have eaten really good Chinese. Thankfully I brought a bag of my homemade granola to fill the void. Hotel "free breakfast" this morning was worth exactly what they charged for it. I've never seen scrambled eggs with such a bizarre texture (almost crumbled and very dry), nor sausage with such a peculiar flavor and fragrance. Pitched it all and had a couple containers of yogurt with granola mixed in. The coffee was very good, so it wasn't a total loss.

Just got back from Dayton an hour ago, and just had a turkey sammie for dinner. 4-1/2 hours of driving left me without a big appetite.  Rained most of the way, with periods of driving rain that took the speeds to under 30 mph. Need to take a walk to clear my head.


----------



## pirate_girl

A tuna salad croissant and some iced tea, from a place called Pats Donuts & Kreme.


----------



## kcvet

we're eatin' in tonight. or maybe its out ???


----------



## Umberto

That's what I did - ate in last night.

I did the gulf prawns in the Old Bay method, cedar planked Chinook I caught last summer and used alder for smoke. The marie rose was a wonderful compliment to the prawns, too. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Fish and Chips from last night.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcvet

Umberto said:


> That's what I did - ate in last night.
> 
> I did the gulf prawns in the Old Bay method, cedar planked Chinook I caught last summer and used alder for smoke. The marie rose was a wonderful compliment to the prawns, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



prawns are the same as Shrimp right?? and I luv boiled/spiced shrimp. i can eat em by the pound ........slurp


----------



## Umberto

Yes, one and the same, these were wild gulf shrimp and won't buy farm raised. This was a pound - I remember the days when we'd go to all you can eat places and I'd eat 2-3 pounds of shrimp and a steak on the side, no more.


----------



## kcvet

Umberto said:


> Yes, one and the same, these were wild gulf shrimp and won't buy farm raised. This was a pound - I remember the days when we'd go to all you can eat places and I'd eat 2-3 pounds of shrimp and a steak on the side, no more.



same here. we used to go to all you can eat. and i tried to eat it all !!! also i remember going to fisherman's warf in Frisco. a lot !!! you brought it right off the fishing boats and ate it right there. i can do 3-5 lbs just by myself !!!

http://www.fishermanswharf.org/

now im tempted to change the menu tonite


----------



## pirate_girl

Leftover crab cakes and cucumber/onion salad.


----------



## Umberto

That salad - is it the one with vinegar or the creamy sauce? I like them both but prefer the creamy one. 

Pretty soon the CSA will be awash with cukes and need some new ideas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> That salad - is it the one with vinegar or the creamy sauce? I like them both but prefer the creamy one.
> 
> Pretty soon the CSA will be awash with cukes and need some new ideas.




I like the creamy too, but this was the one with equal parts white vinegar and water (1/2 c each) a little sugar, an onion, 2 large cukes.

Sometimes I've used oil instead of the water and it's still very nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cheesy rice and broccoli with herbed red radish salad.
 (6 radishes sliced thin, dill weed, tarragon,chives tossed with a little olive oil) 

-halved and based on this http://www.robertsinskey.com/kitchen/recipe/herbed-radish-salad

Followed later by a pralines and cream waffle cone, from the Dairy Hut.


----------



## Umberto

I did t-bones on the grill with cherry for smoke, baked potato, and lobster tails. The wine was an inexpensive Chile pinot noir that was excellent. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably Subway.
Thanks Doc


----------



## luvs

i made a salad w/ chix, 5 kinds of lettuces/greens, bleu cheese, 'lil tomato in various colors, grains (quinoa, farro, etcetera), pencil asparagi, artichokes, peas, english cukes, peppers, feta cheese, etcetera. got tomato/ginger & another type of dressing- pomegranate & another ingredient i cannot think of. 

i've also got cheeses (cambazola & vermont cheddar) & a few kinds of fruit to pick over fer dessert. pabst as my beverage.


----------



## zekeusa

I think a veggie pizza tonight!


----------



## MrLiberty

Meat lovers pizza tonight,  I play cards tonight so no time for cooking.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got a Subway combo.
Foot long Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki on white, with lettuce and mayo, with Doritos Jacked 3D Jalapeno tortilla chips and an iced tea.

Tonight, no clue. I am working again and may get takeaway or eat what they serve for dinner. Not all nursing home food is bad.


----------



## luvs

dinner was great; now to get dessert. a few pints & conversation.


----------



## JEV

Chicken stir fry over vegetable fried rice.

Also made some rye bread and rye sandwich thins.


----------



## luvs

i have an appointment w/ my GI doctor. my nurse is so buying us lunch. i'll text & let 1 of them know. there's places in that hospital that have okay-ish food. budget cuts mean a chitty menu these daze. sometimes, anyhow.
if i guide them thru hidden tunnels, (they have hidden tunnels-- u hafta be great @ navigation to use them, & they're generally not fer non-patients) we could get to 1 hospital dinner-place, where they usually have a rather decent selection of items. i could take a grilled cheese & veggies, a whole milk, w/ fro-yo fer dessert.


----------



## luvs

joe, i luv that cabernet. cheap, yet delicious. my wine teacher suggests that. nom.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> joe, i luv that cabernet. cheap, yet delicious. my wine teacher suggests that. nom.


I don't drink wine, so I can't say if it's good or not. It's left from a party and I use it for deglazing pans when I seer meat. Makes for a nice flavor in the gravy.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's BLT's with free range bacon from the CSA. It's just smoked and no heavy salt. The roast tasted like wild boar so this should be interesting.


----------



## JEV

We had company for dinner tonight, so I made spaghetti squash lasagna with turkey sausage and roasted zucchini  strips. The squash replaces the usual pasta noodles, and helps keep down  the calorie count. Everyone loved it.


----------



## Leni

I made cilantro chicken on the grill the other day.  Had a busy day today so the leftovers will be dinner tonight.


----------



## Umberto

Leni said:


> I made cilantro chicken on the grill the other day.  Had a busy day today so the leftovers will be dinner tonight.



You have a special marinade for that?


----------



## pirate_girl

Since I had a generous slice of breakfast pizza this morning (sausage gravy, scrambled eggs, bacon and cheese) I opted for a lighter dinner this evening. 
Baked hasselback potato with butter and seasoned salt, and a simple salad of romaine, chopped walnuts and sugar mayo dressing.


----------



## Umberto

Last night was a BLT with Old Dutch Ketchup flavoured potato chips from Canada, on the side. 

Tonight I'll spatchcock a chick or may just do pieces. I dunno?  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

high-end, tonite. generic cereal & organic horizons milk. could be vanilla. or could be plain. 
 we'll see- i'm being a rebel, as per usual.


----------



## Umberto

I got some skinless breast and will do them over the coals with cherry and alder for smoke, beet tops and a spring salade will be on the side - going back to the paleo thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was pizza for us tonight.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's kumamoto oysters on the half shell and an Asian chicken, pepper, scallion, and pepper sir fry in fresh spinach cups.


----------



## kcvet

Papa Murphy's Pizza in the oven right now


----------



## squerly

Dinner on the deck baby!


----------



## JEV

Dinner in the house, baby.  It was raining like crazy when the food was done.

Pan grilled medallions of pork tenderloin, home fries and mixed steamed veggies.


----------



## squerly

Nice JEV, but hot dogs at 3,800 ft. trump medallions in the rain. I’ll give you extra points for the steamed veggies but even that won’t get you over the “hot dogs at height" hump…


----------



## Umberto

Yesterday I grilled 96 hotdogs and 75 burgers at church. I enjoyed the hotdog I had but don't care if I see a burger for awhile. 

Last night I had Alaska razor clams for an appy and grilled Copper River King with  fingerling potatoes and steamed veg at Salty's in Redondo Beach. 

I never did get a money shot of a burger or hotdog.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

I got a new Weber for this church soiree and after dinner told the vicar about it, she said she would have come out and blessed my grill had she known. I laughed. It's a big short for me and am going to look into have a taller one custom built and know of a guy who does them. I'd like a smoke box on the side for smoking cheese and fish - something like JEV's but bigger. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcvet

my Weber is cooking a T-bone tonite. rain or shine


----------



## JEV

China Buffet made my dinner tonight. The Mrs is dining with my cousin the going shopping. Good deal for both of us, since she doesn't like Chinese food.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm sore from tilling the garden beds, got 1/2 of them done, did a bunch of other stuff too, so I opened a bag of POPCORN CHICKEN that I found while freezer diving and I have a GINGER ALE to wash them down.

Bourbon later.  I'm really sore.


----------



## pirate_girl

Shredded beef sandwich with ketchup and that wonderful broccoli, onion and raisin salad that I so love.
That was my dinner I had at work.
I tend to pick and choose items from the 1st and 2nd choice on the menu.
Those two were the only things I fancied today.


----------



## MrLiberty

All these great pictures of food, and me on a diet............


----------



## Galvatron

Dinner is really simple,potato salad,steak,tomatoes and this cheddar cheese is super strong with a kicking little crunch.


----------



## muleman RIP

went to a local place for fish fry and salad bar. brought half of mine home in a box for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I baked some chicken thighs, then basted them toward the end and sprinkled with curry powder.
Cuke and onion salad on the side.


----------



## JEV

Joe McMuffins and some fresh fruit.


----------



## Galvatron

Mashed potatoes with cod cooked in a parsley sauce topped with cracked black pepper.


----------



## JEV

Broccoli-Cauliflower Casserole From Pioneer Woman and a tossed salad. DD#1 spent the day here to study for a project management certification exam she's taking on Tuesday. She's been studying for 11 hours, and just went back to the books after we ate. With no kids around she's getting a lot accomplished.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Mashed potatoes with cod cooked in a parsley sauce topped with cracked black pepper.


Mmmmmmmm.. fish pie!


----------



## pirate_girl

A leftover concoction;
I made chicken lettuce wraps, with the chicken thigh meat pulled off, some of the cuke and onion salad drained, then added sesame ginger dressing.
It made 4 good sized ones.


----------



## Umberto

That reminds me I have lutefisk in the freezer needs steaming.

No fish pie for me but did have a Founder's Pie at The Rock. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Last night was burgers and brats with alder for smoke. This is called the Sheboygan and was too big to get a proper bite so took the brat off to the side. The fries are Alexi and highly recommend them. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

I went fishing in the freezer and made some Gorton's crunchy fillets and a baked sweet tater with butter and garlic/parsley seasoning.
Tasty!

Tonight I have no clue.


----------



## JEV

Split a fillet with Mama and made some redskins with onions & peppers in bacon fat. Corn & Mama's great salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a big fat BLT with Amy's mushroom soup.


----------



## Melensdad

Father's Day dinner . . . slow smoked ribs, homemade hot potato/bacon salad, my wife's best baked beans, and some homemade peach cobbler for dessert.  

Oh, and a short glass of JEFFERSON'S OCEAN Voyage 3, neat, to wash it down.


----------



## pirate_girl

Which reminds me, Happy Father's Day to all the menz on FF. 

Umm, I had a sloppy joe, onion rings and a root beer at A&W lol


----------



## JEV

Cioppino and linguini by eldest DD and DS. Mmmmmm! Hummingbird cupcakes with cream cheese frosting by middle DD. Great dinner and gifts from the kiddos.I donated all of my XL shirts to homeless veterans clothing drive, and I got 4 new ones today. But no Gold Toe socks, which I REALLY need. Guess I go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## MrLiberty

I made honey and garlic glazed pork chops with sliced tomato and baked potato.  The recipe called for chicken but I didn't have any so I used pork chops instead.  The glaze reminded me of teriyaki sauce.


----------



## zekeusa

Lightly grilled salmon (no pesto) in butter with veggies and a nice salad w/creamy italian dressing. Sorry no picture I ate it already....


----------



## MrLiberty

zekeusa said:


> Lightly grilled salmon (no pesto) in butter with veggies and a nice salad w/creamy italian dressing. Sorry no picture I ate it already....




The picture or the food


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing flash or thrilling.
Stouffer's mac and cheese and cucumber slices with Italian dressing.


----------



## luvs

deli & cheese-case items. turkey, & land-o-lakes (shhhh~ Chef would not approve) pepper-cheese/american cheeses. wh. milk. pop. adult beverages. 

that weather saps my appetite. oh, well. yearly thing. cold weather makes me hungry~


----------



## luvs

bar & now snooze. soon.


----------



## Umberto

Went to Karma on South Hill and had the lamb vindaloo which was excellent.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zekeusa

BBQ chicken legs with a sunny broccoli salad. (Broccoli, onions, rasins and sour cream)


----------



## luvs

a legume soup TBD. i bought both split peas & lentils, & beef & chix stock, & garlic. & a slab of chip-chop ham that i got cut (gasp) into a thick slab, so as to shred later on. 

 there is a fest 'goin on-- i hafta see-- i shall return....... 

 alright-- sounds as tho they're on another stretch as of yet. i'll look later on if they make thier way on over here. i hear bagpipes & song, hm. 

 as i was saying, soup. i'm makin' soup, & i'll score bread/butter later on. gonna begin its cooking on my range, then transfer to a crockpot. if i make lentils; beef stock & a cheaper cut of beef, to shred. gotta get carrot & celery to wilt, too. think i have an onion & garlic an 'at.


----------



## Umberto

I'll grill pork sirloin with a Mexican rub and a black bean salad on the side. There will be pictures tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got a Farm Stand sandwich from the deli I go to.
Hummus, Roasted red pepper, smoked gouda, spinach, tomato on ciabatta
mmmmmm!


----------



## Umberto

I grilled the pork sirloin with the rub but next time will finish them off in foil and apple juice.I wasn't impressed. Maybe the fire was too hot and as a side note the rub could have been hotter. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Last night I grilled beef short ribs (wished they had more, I got the last package), burgers and beef hot dogs. The ribs were rare and ate them with H.P. Sauce on the side. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Meat Plate






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Last night I grilled some steaks and sausages over mesquite coals and cherry wood for smoke. The potato salad was store bought and needed more mustard.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl

I had flat fried potatoes topped with onions and stewed tomatoes for lunch.

For dinner I had leftover tuna cheese tetrazzini (followed by a slice of pizza, a chocolate chip cookie, and a can of Labatts Ice at the neighbour friends).

My gut will be recovering all night.


----------



## JEV

Homemade pizza.


----------



## luvs

last pseudo-dinner, there were noodles, & lettuce w/ peppercorn yogurt dressing (i'm in luv w/ yogurt dressings- so lo in kCals & fat that u won't get too full), nuts, & whole milk. deli turkey & cheese, too. i'll snack most daze-- too humid to make actual dinners, as of late. bartender gave me candy, as well. 

i keep meaning to make either ravioli or pierogies, as well. we shall see later on.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was black pepper chicken with white rice for me last night.


----------



## luvs

i was given a hoagie via blake. that was his brekkie, due to my hoagie-neglect. we got an order of nachos & dear bartender-, she gave me a slice of a hoagie, too. capicolla (sp) & ham were prevelant. she luvs to give me food. Bless that woman, aw.
 then beverages--


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night was Red Lobster- crab stuffed flounder, mashed taties, salad and those mmmmmmmmm cheddar bay biscuits.

I'll go to Subway on the way to work today.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight I'm wilting Swiss chard with lots of sweet onions, bacon, and Spanish vinegar. I'll do enough bacon for BLT's, too.


----------



## luvs

pub-grub. i hafta get ready. it's already 9:52pm. bye, fer a few, yinz guys~


----------



## Umberto

Burgers, hot dogs and salade with ranch. The heirloom tomatoes are the best. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Today's lunch: Arby's Brown sugar bacon BLT and had two. One would have been enough but I always eat two.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tiredretired

Chinese.  Egg roll, Sweet & Sour Pork, Fried Rice and General Tso's chicken.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Roasted chicken and red peppers stuffed with tomatoes and spices. A nice macaroni and spinach salad. For dessert a rhubarb crumble cake.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> Today's lunch: Arby's Brown sugar bacon BLT and had two. One would have been enough but I always eat two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Those are the bomb!
I had one on Tuesday.
One.. 
..........dayum fella.. two?


----------



## pirate_girl

I had bbq wings from a place called The Hickory Pit BBQ.
That and iced tea.


----------



## Umberto

I love General Tso's but have to ask them to increase the heat a bit.

Ms PG, Saturday night I'll be smoking wings, there will be ranch and blue cheese dressing for dipping.

Brian, I want that recipe for rhubarb krumkaka'. I have some experimenting to do.


----------



## Umberto

I'll google the recipe. I was thinking of making something like that to take to church next Sunday. after every service they have coffee, tea, and desserts. 

It looks like tonight is BLT's and will also make a batch of smoked chicken wings.
I've been hungry for wings.


----------



## luvs

i got a generous slice of roast turky, & a (roast) veggie medly, w/ zucchini & squash, onion, peppers, & a few other items, & a salad via their salad bar w/ a champagne-balsamic vinaigrette. plenty of stuff on that salad- my usual cheeses, (gorgonzola & feta) grains, seeds, fruits, nuts, legumes, etcetera; that 1 ought last me a few.
a pabst as my beverage, & there're several kinds of fruit to pick over 4 dessert. i'll look fer 1 that hasta be dessert before they turn too old.


----------



## pirate_girl

Foodstuffs I have consumed today.

Toast, yogurt, Ginger ale, iced tea <----- got me through breakfast and lunch.

White rice with a little butter, garlic and chopped green onion, mandarin oranges in light syrup <----dinner.... 'twas a winner.

I feel better than I have for two days.
yippy skippy!


----------



## luvs

delmonico steak. they were sellin' @ a great $$. perogies. a veggie. milk. may have my pabst. too early to decide on one.

 or, i have a loaded salad, yet, & could slice my steak over that.


----------



## Umberto

I grilled a chuck roast over Lazzeretti mesquite charcoal. The meat was marinaded with Pabst and white vinegar, then rubbed with Johnny's Seasoning Salt. The side was Bush's beans doctored with bacon, onions, and a bit of leftover vinegar solution from my beet pickle making of today. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

After almost two day of vegetarian food I'm eating Boars Head hotdogs and tomorrow night steak. 

My wound is healing  - had oral surgery Thursday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Zucchghetti last night - it's simply sauteed thinly sliced zucchini added to pasta sauce with meat. Mine had Italian sausage.

I've already got my work eats packed and ready.
Tuna salad, cottage cheese and tomatoes, and iced tea.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm having real pasghetti today.  I made my sauce yesterday with wine, parsley, and cheese sausage, and it came out great.

I just got some good french bread today so I'll make garlic toast and have some leftover cucumber salad.  I always make way to much of that, good thing it lasts a long time.


----------



## Umberto

That sounds good Mr L and will do the same this weekend. I just cooked down a quart of sauce from home grown tomatoes; I add basil, garlic, parsley, red wine, carrots, onions, and mushroom; meatballs will be on the side.

Tonight is grilled burger and keilbasa.


----------



## tiredretired

Grilling some McKenzie's natural casing all beef hot dogs is on tap for tonight with Bush's beans and left over cole slaw and Utz chips.  Of course New England style hot dog rolls (flat on both sides) for easy grilling.  :big grin:  Damn, I know how to eat.


----------



## Umberto

TiredRetired said:


> Grilling some McKenzie's natural casing all beef hot dogs is on tap for tonight with Bush's beans and left over cole slaw and Utz chips.  Of course New England style hot dog rolls (flat on both sides) for easy grilling.  :big grin:  Damn, I know how to eat.



I've not heard of those buns and bet they'd be good as a lobster roll. 

Tonight it's macaroni and gravy with meatballs on the side. The tomatoes are from my garden which I cooked down to a sauce.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> Grilling some McKenzie's natural casing all beef hot dogs is on tap for tonight with Bush's beans and left over cole slaw and Utz chips.  Of course New England style hot dog rolls (flat on both sides) for easy grilling.  :big grin:  Damn, I know how to eat.




I consider myself a hot dog gourmet, and I'm always on the look out for a good dog.  

I use to get Alexander Hourneg natural casing dogs, but Kroger by my house quit selling them.  Then a friend of mine gave me a couple of the Schwan's natural casing hot dogs, and they were great, had a nice snap to 'em and had good seasoning as well.  The only problem with them is they only sell them during the summer months and they run out of these fast.


----------



## Umberto

These are excellent products and you can order by calling the store. UPS can be pricy though. 

http://bavarianmeats.com


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> I consider myself a hot dog gourmet, and I'm always on the look out for a good dog.
> 
> I use to get Alexander Hourneg natural casing dogs, but Kroger by my house quit selling them.  Then a friend of mine gave me a couple of the Schwan's natural casing hot dogs, and they were great, had a nice snap to 'em and had good seasoning as well.  The only problem with them is they only sell them during the summer months and they run out of these fast.



Here you go...

http://www.alexanderhornung.com

I had some Boar's Head weiners the other day and wasn't too impressed. They were pretty bland.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be stopping downtown on the way to work for the smoked cheddar quiche, and some carrot/raisin salad.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> Zucchghetti last night - it's simply sauteed thinly sliced zucchini added to pasta sauce with meat. Mine had Italian sausage.
> 
> I've already got my work eats packed and ready.
> Tuna salad, cottage cheese and tomatoes, and iced tea.



A friend of mine brought me a bag full of assorted squash.  The rest of the ingredients are in the fridge.  

 Sounds like tonight's dinner.


----------



## Umberto

The marinara is done and got some vegetarian "meat" balls so it will be a strictly vegetarian dinner.


----------



## Umberto

It was all good.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

deli meats & cheeses, mustards, & other dippin' sauces. maybe over (cold) linguine. 
or a deli salad w/ scads of items on there. 
frozen fruit as dessert, -or fresh- i have several pieces of that in my fridge. & a pabst or a margarita.

unless my nurse takes me to get lunch. then dinner'll be several cheeses & fruits.


----------



## luvs

a sammich ala primanti's last nite/early morning-- capicola, fries, slaw, egg, cheese, tomato...... nom.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to a place called Salvatori's in New Haven, Indiana yesterday.
It was fabulous.


----------



## luvs

blake got meatballs & bread. i got 'bout half. a few drafts & conversation. dinner enough fer me.


----------



## pirate_girl

A 1/4 pound burger in my grill pan.
No bread, bun or anything else.
I read once in the old Fanny Farmer cook book that she made the best burgers using a method of simple: make them/fry cast iron- drain.. add pat o' butter, then wooooster sauce.
Suits me. I love them that way.
I then went over to Brenda's across the street and picked some 'maters from my little garden plot.
Sliced some and had those too.
Speaking of my garden, those bell peppers aren't looking too hot.

There is one on the vine that turned red with a hole in it.
The others are pathetically tiny, sadly hanging on til I pluck them.
Oh well, maybe next year for the peppers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gumbo and hush puppies which I bought yesterday from Captain D's to have for my dinner tonight.


----------



## awakevaulting

Our dinner for tonight is Chicken Casserole. It was my first to cook this dish and I hope my family would love it. Here's the recipe I followed in case you are interested.


----------



## pirate_girl

awakevaulting said:


> Our dinner for tonight is Chicken Casserole. It was my first to cook this dish and I hope my family would love it. Here's the recipe I followed in case you are interested.


Hopefully it doesn't bother your allergies..


----------



## luvs

may make myself a few ravioli & take a few to bartenders. or get a few snacks there.


----------



## tiredretired

Baked Ziti, Garlic Bread and tossed salad.  I feel Italian today.


----------



## Leni

Since it is 108 today I stopped by Vons on the way home and bought a roasted chicken, ready made mashed potatoes and a bag of cole slaw.  No way am I heating up my kitchen!  It is too hot to grill outside besides I can see and smell smoke from our local fires.


----------



## MrLiberty

Campbell's chicken noodle soup


----------



## Umberto

I'll be making marinara from my tomato plants; veg meatballs and Margharita meatballs will be served separately. For an appetizer it will be a caprese and rhubarb crisp and plain vanilla ice cream for dessert.   

I've got three big bags of basil from the CSA I don't know what to do with - I can only use so much in the gravy and caprese.


----------



## Leni

You can either freeze them or dry them.  Personally I would tie the basil into bunches and hang them up to dry.  I would also treat some like a flower arrangement.  Put enough for the next couple of days into a vase and keep it in a cool spot.


----------



## Umberto

I'm going to put them in the dryer after I get done with big batch of long tooth peppers that are going now. Thanks for the advice. There is still pesto from last year in the freezer. 

I know more basil will be coming, too. They must hot house it because the slugs get mine.


----------



## Umberto

Meatloaf, fresh creamed corn, and blueberry flan.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Tonight was macaroni, meatballs, and gravy with some Tuscan red to wash it down.


----------



## Catavenger

I fixed "linner" (lunch and dinner) and ate around 3:30 this afternoon.
Fried chicken drumsticks, home fried potatoes, spinach & cottage cheese. Have leftovers for another couple of meals.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spaghetti and garlic herb bread, watermelon for afters.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight was macaroni, meatballs, and gravy made from fresh canner tomatoes. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Catavenger said:


> I fixed "linner" (lunch and dinner) and ate around 3:30 this afternoon.
> Fried chicken drumsticks, home fried potatoes, spinach & cottage cheese. Have leftovers for another couple of meals.



We used to do that growing up in Iowa. Dinner would be after church, then in the evening it would be popcorn, frozen Snicker's Bars, and a 7 Up while watching Disney, then Ed Sullivan.


----------



## Catavenger

Never had frozen Snickers bars but they seem worth trying.


----------



## Umberto

They are excellent but be careful of your molars while biting off a hunk.
They crunch.


----------



## luvs

deli food, cheeses, meats, & a ham sammich, as of late. salads, too.


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to Arby's. A roast beef mid with horsey sauce and a Jamocha shake.
That was 6 hrs ago.


----------



## MrLiberty

Got home late last night from playing cards, we sat around and had a couple of beers and chatted for a while.  I called Jets pizza and ordered their small square pizza with bacon and pepperoni.  Have enough left for tonight.


----------



## JEV

I've got a busy afternoon and a meeting tonight, so I made my dinner at 0600 and put it in the fridge. Just heat it up and go.

Cabbage & noodles with smoked Slovenian sausage.


----------



## JEV

Caribbean jerk chicken, macaroni salad & baked beans. Never made the  chicken before, and it came out very good. I "embellished" it with a  pineapple sauce which really complimented the chicken.


----------



## pirate_girl

A small Italian sausage pizza.


----------



## 300 H and H

Prime rib at 209 Main in Paton Ia. with all the fix'ins.

They have a "frost rail" set flush into the top of the bar to keep your beverage cold. The only one I have seen. And it works!  

Yummmmmm!!!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Wife is making some BBQ ribs. They have been soaking up the 'dry rub' for the past 24 hours. Today they slow cook for hours on the grill. Tonight we feast!


----------



## Dolores Gutierrez

I'm craving for a fat and juicy steak, will try to have it later for dinner


----------



## Umberto

300 H and H said:


> Prime rib at 209 Main in Paton Ia. with all the fix'ins.
> 
> They have a "frost rail" set flush into the top of the bar to keep your beverage cold. The only one I have seen. And it works!
> 
> Yummmmmm!!!!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Bearfoot Bistro in Whistler has a crushed ice bar with places that hold a champagne glass. There is also a walk in sub zero freezer for vodka tasting - I did it once and it was enough. 

I'll make a note on 209 Main for the next pheasant road trip to Iowa. Thanks.


----------



## Umberto

Dolores Gutierrez said:


> I'm craving for a fat and juicy steak, will try to have it later for dinner



Tonight I'm doing two thick eye of chuck with mesquite charcoal and will have a tin potatoe on the side. 

I tell you, I'm sick of burgers - have had to many of late.


----------



## waybomb

300 H and H said:


> Prime rib at 209 Main in Paton Ia. with all the fix'ins.
> 
> They have a "frost rail" set flush into the top of the bar to keep your beverage cold. The only one I have seen. And it works!
> 
> Yummmmmm!!!!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Now that's an idea for the kitchen!  I'll have to discover this.  Do you think they made it themselves or did it look factory?


----------



## Umberto

Last night was my son's (the chef) take on Pasta Fagioli with beef shank, lamb shank and Italian sausage. The veg was all fresh and nothing from a can or frozen. 

I'm not sure what's on the menu tonight but I know I'll be having something with lobster.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

last time i made myself dinner was a 2-cheese sammich/fixins; welch's bars, & milk, w/ sides as my dinner. tonite is rinder rouladen whether blake likes that one or not. 

so, it's rinder rouladen & spatzle tonite, w/ gravy. if he gripes once i begin to make dinner, (he won't ingest pickles, says he) 'starve, then', says i....... 'or get yourself a lovely dinner of fast food.' wink.


----------



## luvs

when you drink too much, here is dinner. (not counting that can of pasta via your fridge w/ a half-open lid, or that coleslaw that you could not find a sell-by date on, as you tore its label in half on another night----

 think i got a 1/4 of that food in.


----------



## luvs

think I got 1/4 of that food in.


----------



## pirate_girl

McDonald's are now serving breakfast all day, so I got two egg McMuffins at 6pm.
Amazing!


----------



## luvs

my nurse takes me to lunch or dinner when she can, so we finally chose a food-truck that sells tacos in oakland. thank God most of those newbie students have gotten into their dorms & won't be casually strolling by w/ a (bleeping) couch while we wait so that we can get food. i'll look to see if i can't find a menu before we venture on over there, so that we can order kinda quickly.

btw, i'm gettin' pork w/ slaw.


----------



## luvs

i somehow put 2 ostrich pix in 1 post. also, i'll get my said pork one-- my PC is being its stubborn self, as per usual.

here is a pork/slaw 1--


----------



## luvs

we went to a local place that has taken to pavement while they repair their food vehicle. got my pics taken & a quick interview w/ a guy via NYT.
 got a beef-tongue taco; the others split tacos.  

 we took a few to browse shoppes, thereafter, & then i made myself a lite dinner of pasta & deli items.


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night was pulled pork with sauce and pickle on a bun at the  festival- and a generous side of sweet potato fries with a dusting of  powdered sugar.
Messy and delicious.


----------



## luvs

went w/ a vegetarian dinner, as i forgot to thaw a meat/etcetera. i made potato w/ havarti & bleu cheeses, butter & garlic, & black pepper. a hunk of crusty Italian bread, a few slices of an heirloom tomato & bleu cheese yogurt dressing; & whole milk to drink.
dessert was a honeycrisp apple, & not in my pic was citrus-apple cider. 

later, i got into a few marcona almonds, half a bosc pear, p.b., & 'lil goldfish crackers, & a pop. haven't got a pic of that.


----------



## luvs

my pic would not take--


----------



## MrLiberty

Oven fried chicken, potato salad and cole slaw.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it was a leftover rueben, kobe hotdogs and not bad.


----------



## JEV

Ribs, homemade slaw and taters fried in bacon drippings with onions & red pepper.


----------



## luvs

EastTexFrank said:


> I thought you were a vegetarian?  That must only apply to meat as I see you can decimate the world's seafood population singlehandedly.  I'm going into hiding now before the bombs start flying.


. 

A vegetarian varies- lacto-ovo, ovo, lacto, vegan, etcetera. It continues on. So, many ppl have eggs & drink milk, whereas others avoid items not born of a plant that'll continue on once its fruit is of a harvest.


----------



## MrLiberty

Trying a new recipe, Unstuffed Cabbage Soup, if it comes out good Ill post it.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Trying a new recipe, Unstuffed Cabbage Soup, if it comes out good Ill post it.


That's good stuff!

I'll be enjoying Red Lobster later. 
Shrimp linguini alfredo.


----------



## pirate_girl

I did have the shrimp linguini alfredo, but should have ordered a half/lunch size instead of a full dinner.
By the time I eat 4 cheddar bay biscuits and a salad, then gulp some iced tea, there is little room left for the main event lol
Got lots left for my work dinner tomorrow.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> *That's good stuff!*
> 
> I'll be enjoying Red Lobster later.
> Shrimp linguini alfredo.


 

Yes, it was good, however, if I make it again I will not use as much rice as called for as it absorbed all the liquid.

I think if I put a can of tomato soup with it tomorrow it will be OK


----------



## luvs

MrLiberty said:


> Trying a new recipe, Unstuffed Cabbage Soup, if it comes out good Ill post it.



neat. i'm making un-stuffed pepper soup. 
 we luv cabbage rolls in my family. may well be on my shopping list soon. i should visit my Dad. i owe him a visit, anyhow. he makes them really well. i'll cover side dishes.


----------



## luvs

my dinner began as a beef, cabbage & tomato soup, & i chose to put other veggies in on a whim. (2 types of summer squash/shell-on peas/cauliflower/carrot/peppers). legumes. & i made a really rich tomato-beef broth. then i put pasta in on another whim. one of my better soups. put parm-reggiano rind in, as well. 
milk to drink; was too full 4 dessert.


----------



## tiredretired

Spaghetti Pie.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Spaghetti Pie.
> 
> View attachment 80156
> 
> View attachment 80157



God that looks awesome!


----------



## luvs

appys (my Mom got tomato bisque. delicious. i got a lox plate. great!)
 steak & eggs. i said, i want my meat mooing. my steak was so not mooing, until i got a replacement steak & egg.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's Hungarian Mushroom Soup with three different shrooms. The chantrells were a nice touch but think they will be lost in the flavours. I wished I'd of dried that big hen of the woods I found outside of Edgartown. It would have been perfect for this.


----------



## Catavenger

Having my Jumbo Jack cheeseburger I bought last night and put in the fridge so I would have something to eat tonight. My Dr. is always telling me I need to get out and walk. Maybe he doesn't mean to Jack In-The Box?


----------



## Umberto

At one time Jumbo Jack's were my weakness. I still love them but am more discerning.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's ham, squash, and spaghetti. 
I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Umberto

I should be in Iowa today. My bud from Tipton just text he got a pheasant this morning and it's what's for dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had spaghett!! in meat sauce.


----------



## luvs

eggs , & thinly-cut bacon, & full-fat milk. a clementine or 2.


----------



## Umberto

Last night was butternut squash, ham, and spaghetti which was excellent.

Tonight was the pizza hut meat special. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luvs

we got a sammich & chips. & adult beverages.


----------



## pirate_girl

A big hot bowl of beefy vegetable soup and warm bread sticks for dipping.

Made me feel better, that's for sure.


----------



## Ironman

Mashed potato pancakes and leftover stuffing waffles. If I had any pecan pie left I'd eat that too. And... Maybe some adult beverages.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight is fish sandwiches from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Ironman

Jimmy John's ham and cheese samich. Really good shit, omg!


----------



## pirate_girl

A fish dinner from the Knights of Columbus, of course!


----------



## JEV

Cooked pierogies for three hours at the fIsh fry at church. Had a fish dinner, without the pierogies...I don't care for pierogies cooked on the flat top. Yeah, I made them and got great feedback on taste and presentation quality, but I just don't lie them that way. Besides, they're plain old potato pierogies, not the plum or apricot  ones I really like.


----------



## deand1

Top sirloin steaks in the crock pot with garlic, onions, red and green bell peppers.  Last two hours I put cut up red potatoes on top of the steaks.  Removed everything solid and made gravy with the liquid and cooked everything in the gravy another 30 minutes. So good.


----------



## Matthewmemories

Tonight ima phone Cas Vegas for a plain cheese "16 pizza made in stuffed crust with  a bottle of sprite


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's chicken fried rice but the chicken is quorn faux chicken - truly a vegitarian meal.


----------



## JEV

Made some French onion soup from carmelized onions left over from the fish fry last night. Turned out delicious! I'm making a baguette in the morning, and we'll have the soup for Sunday dinner in the traditional way with baguette and cheese. I had a little tonight to adjust the flavor.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ham and cheese melt with broccoli soup.


----------



## luvs

items I may or, may have not put a pic to--


----------



## Catavenger

Dang that looks good, myself I have some leftover bratwurst and kraut to finish up.


----------



## JEV

First time making Cacio e Pepe (pasta,with pepper) made with homemade semolina pasta, asiago cheese, red peppers & broccoli. SWMBO made a salad, and I made a fresh baguette. (http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/cacio-e-pepe-pasta-11422)


----------



## Ironman

Tonight I'm having 2 half pound Reese's peanutbutter cups. Good stuff, almost too much...


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's grilled hotdogs and brats. The sides will be leftover baked beans and fried potatoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had this chicken and rice casserole with mixed vegs and orange sherbet.
Not bad.


----------



## luvs

it'll be a tomato/avocado/provolone/sprout/mayo sammich when my pal finds those alfalfa sprouts b-4 they get bought--

 made a dinner of odds-&-ends-- cheeses/rosemarino ham/salad w/ various items; may have a shake or an ensure~~


----------



## Hannes Andreason

We're having a bit of a family potluck today. My family will be bringing some alfredo fettucine and some chicken parmesan.


----------



## luvs

rinder rouladen & spaetzle-- & p'rogies


----------



## Domestic Goddess

We're having...

Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomatoes Sandwiches

Corn-on-the-cob

Mikes' Hard Lemonade


----------



## Melensdad

Corn on the Cob sure sounds good!!!

.


Not sure what tonight's dinner will be at our house. 

We are "Freezer Diving" tonight and watching a movie.  

So its likely we will have *"crap fiesta" *with some combination of frozen appetizers, deserts, maybe left over bits of pizza that is buried in there.


----------



## greg300

I'm having a ham/low sodium turkey sandwich with a salad and some carrots. Yummy and quick!


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoked gouda on Triscuits and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

We are having... 

Cindi's Chicken Macaroni Salad

Creamy Cucumber Salad with Dill

Corn-on-the-cob

Chocolate Dilly Bars from Dairy Queen


----------



## MrLiberty

chili dogs


----------



## deand1

Pasta, red sauce with onions, bell peppers, and garlic, and locally raised ground beef.  The local beef has the taste like I remember from my youth.  The beef in the market today has no taste.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Tonight's dinner will be...

Hamburger Spanish Rice With Bacon 

Lettuce Salad with Romaine Lettuce, Grape Tomatoes, Yellow Pear Tomatoes, Croutons, and Salad Dressing of choice 



*I am also posting the recipe for Hamburger Spanish Rice with Bacon, as it's one of my favorite main dishes!*


This meaty Spanish rice has lots of flavor. Every time I make this dish, it reminds me of my childhood days when I was in grade school, and the delicious hamburger Spanish rice which was served for lunch. Prep time includes cooking the bacon, hamburger, and vegetables.






Hamburger Spanish Rice With Bacon

Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes

6 slices bacon
1 lb. hamburger 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1/2 of one green bell pepper, chopped 
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon jarred minced garlic 
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup ketchup 
2 cups water 
1 (14.5 ounce) can tomatoes, cut-up (*See note)
2/3 cup long grain white rice 

In a 12-inch skillet, cook bacon slices until crisp; drain on paper towel and set aside. 

In the same skillet, along with the bacon grease, brown the hamburger and cook the vegetables; 
then drain off any excess grease in a colander. 

Return cooked beef and vegetables to the skillet, then add the remaining ingredients. 

Crumble the cooked bacon; add to the skillet, and stir. 

Bring ingredients in skillet to a boil, then reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes, 
or until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed, and stirring occasionally. 

Yields: 5-6 servings

*Note: You can substitute stewed tomatoes for the regular canned tomatoes.


----------



## MrLiberty

Pork Roast, baked tater, and Sweet corn on the cob


----------



## JEV

Homemade basil whole wheat fettuccini Alfredo with broccoli and grilled chicken. This was by request of DD for her 37th birthday celebration.


----------



## Catavenger

I eat at weird hours.
I fixed drumsticks Friday. I  had potatoes & mixed veggies on the side. Saturday I ate leftovers. So today I had a late lunch around 2 PM. I heated it up (one drumstick left) in the microwave and added  shredded cheese and heated that up over it. I added some rice (cheated made the easy kind in the cup). I also had cheese over that. I kind of surprised myself that the chicken came out so good. I got three meals out of it.
Now I am making myself hungry and don't know what I will eat later.


----------



## Melensdad

1 piece of cake with way too much sugar icing.

2 left over pieces of fried chicken from Popeyes.  One of which was chewed on slightly by the new puppy.

A mug of vanilla ice cream, topped with chocolate sauce and 3 cherries.

Some liver sausage on chia & pita crackers.

In that order


----------



## EastTexFrank

Damn Bob!!!!  You deserve to be sick as a dog.


----------



## Leni

It's 110 outside.  Had to take hubby to get his legs wrapped and then he wanted to go to the grocery store.  It took me an hour to stop sweating.  I am not cooking.  Home Run pizza and a salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Same as last night.
Cooked spaghetti, sprinkled with Italian dressing and parm.
Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took my wife out for supper for our 2 year anniversary.  Prime rib. soup, sallad bar.  Fresh sweet rolls coming out of the oven every 10 minutes.  Yum.  I stuffed now.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Took my wife out for supper for our 2 year anniversary.  Prime rib. soup, sallad bar.  Fresh sweet rolls coming out of the oven every 10 minutes.  Yum.  I stuffed now.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Domestic Goddess

*NorthernRedneck, "HAPPY ANNIVERSRY" to you and your wife!*


For dinner I had... a sandwich with smoked turkey, mayonnaise and ranch dressing.
Along with a few Kosher baby dill pickles and a glass of lemonade mint iced tea.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Tonight's dinner will be... 

Pork Sausage Gravy over Grands! Homestyle Buttermilk Biscuits

Leafy green lettuce served with cooked crumbled bacon, slices of hard boiled eggs, croutons, and topped with a bit of shredded cheddar cheese, grape tomatoes from our garden, and honey mustard salad dressing


----------



## pirate_girl

I got a lemon pepper rotisserie chicken at the store and some cucumber and onion salad.
That was a good combination.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

We had...

A spicy Italian sub sandwich from Subway

A few *dill pickle* flavored chips

A can of *Fanta Orange Soda*

And *watermelon* for dessert


----------



## MrLiberty

cold pizza and a warm beer......


----------



## Melensdad

MrLiberty said:


> cold pizza and a warm beer......



That was last night 

Tonight we are having burgers on the grill.  I made meatloaf the other day, had some extra 80/20 ground chuck so made up a handful of nice thick patties for grilling.

Homemade sweet & hot pickled veggies _(pickles, cauliflower, onion & peppers)_.  They are actually not quite sweet enough, but still pretty good.  Not the best batch we've canned, but they won't go to waste.  

Probably a side salad, or apple sauce, or baked beans?  Or maybe a combination of those things?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm having hot pizza and cold beer. Just delivered.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm having* hot *pizza and *cold* beer. Just delivered.



Just have to rub it in don't you


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Slices of honey ham, Colby-jack cheese, and mayonnaise on a hamburger bun.

A few dill pickle potato chips

Watermelon

A can of Cherry Coca-Cola Soda


----------



## MrLiberty

Made a small potato salad, and some chicken salad.  Will wash it down with some A&W root beer and then a big hunk of sweet watermelon.


----------



## pirate_girl

I stopped at Sweetwater Chophouse and got a large Walnut Chicken salad.

Deeeelicious!
Had a very difficult time deciding.
First time visit.. the menu is superb.

http://www.sweetwaterchophouse.com/menu/Sweetwater_DinnerMenu.pdf


----------



## JEV

Pork stir fry with vegetable fried rice.


----------



## luvs

manicotti & redd sauce w/ clams--


----------



## JEV

Brined chicken on charcoal with hickory chips for a little smokey flavor.
Upside down like all my uploaded images from the iPad.


----------



## Melensdad

Rib Eye, Brussel Sprouts in Butter, home made baguette ... Yellowstone 93 proof bourbon.


----------



## luvs

thai food-- i got soup & salad~ there was enough salt in 'em that i may well live another 150 years due to that dagnabbin' brining process that their way over-salted food put on us--i got soup & a salad w/ miso-- my soup- that i could accept; my dinner, tho;- uh-uh~ great beverages, tho--

 self-preservation began to mean to me a new meaning-- soy sauce is a non-necessitation~ woah, how quickly sodium preserves us--


----------



## pirate_girl

My gorgeous monster crab cakes (4) and some Green Giant cauliflower in cheese sauce.


----------



## luvs

we went to a diner, & i got dippy eggs, corned beef hash, toast/butter/jam, & milk~


----------



## luvs

oxtails or puttanesca once i check my fridge & pantry~ may make baklava if i find patience w/in myself-- that is a task! spinach linguine, too, & if i get tooo sleepy, then that'll be dinner, in & of itself, w/ olive oil & garlic, sun-dried tomato & a few other items~


----------



## Melensdad

Corned Beef, Potatoes & Cabbage is on tonights menu!

Trying it in a *crock pot* for the first time.  Figured it can't be bad that way, corned beef is never bad.


----------



## JEV

Pork stir fry with Jasmine rice. Cantaloupe, grapes and strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Umberto

I'm wanting Salhia's mushroom, ham, and cheese pie if she'll post the recipe today.


----------



## MrLiberty

BBQ Chicken leg quarters, baked potato, and garden salad.


----------



## JEV

"Meat loaf" burgers on brioche buns with hand cut fries. House smells like a burger joint...in a good way!

Just made a big batch of salsa. Lots of tomatoes and peppers still coming in from the garden.


----------



## MrLiberty

grilled bologna sandwich with sharp cheddar cheese, and a garden salad.


----------



## JEV

Veggie Fritata with toast and turkey sausage patties.


----------



## bczoom

Ate at Red Lobster tonight.  They had an all-you-can-eat shrimp special.

I took advantage of it.  Tried several varieties but stuck with the scampi.

We were thinking about doing a little shopping afterwards but the family realized the best thing was to haul-ass home.  Discussions were made en-route as to whom is racing for each of the 3 bathrooms.

It's a couple hours later and my gut still hurts.  Not sure if it's the 8th or 9th plate of shrimp (they only bring you 5-8 shrimp per plate) or the stick of butter I must have had consumed in the process.


----------



## pirate_girl

I ended up running to Arby's and got a Market Fresh roast turkey and swiss sandwich.
Those things are huge and about the healthiest fast food sandwich I can think of, next to getting something from Subway.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

pirate_girl said:


> I ended up running to Arby's and got a Market Fresh roast turkey and swiss sandwich.
> Those things are huge and about the healthiest fast food sandwich I can think of, next to getting something from Subway.



I love Arby's! It's my favorite fast food restaurant! Ate their last Saturday and had the Angus Three Cheese and Bacon Sandwich, and boy was that filling.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Poverty Meal (it's similar to Goulash)

Lettuce Salad

And I am making - Apple Crisp


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to go to my church's fall festival.

*Meals are dine-in or carry-out and include: beef or chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, dressing, noodles, corn, coleslaw, cranberry sauce, roll and dessert for $8.50 for adults*; $6.50 for children school aged and up; and children 4 and under eat free in the dining room.
 yummay!


----------



## MrLiberty

Homemade taco's tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

I went and got our dinners, then brought them back to my friend Brenda and Larry's house.
That was the plan for tonight's dinner (and playing Scrabble) like we always do.
Had to wait about 20 minutes in the line and really wanted to check out the country store, not so much for the baked goods, but for the crafts.
I can always go back and do that tomorrow.

Brenda ate all of hers, Larry picked (he's not so well right now) I ate some of my chicken, dressing, noodles and a bit of the cranberry sauce.
Leftovers for tomorrow. It's a lot of food!


----------



## luvs

primanti's sammiches --i got kielbasa, & then i fergot my egg!! yum, tho-- a few adult beverages, too-- 
 brekkie when i wake; they make generous sammiches, there--


----------



## Domestic Goddess

We're having...

Pumpkin Pancakes

Bacon

Applesauce

Northland's Blueberry Blackberry Juice


----------



## Melensdad

Domestic Goddess said:


> We're having...
> 
> Pumpkin Pancakes
> 
> Bacon
> 
> Applesauce
> 
> Northland's Blueberry Blackberry Juice



Wow that actually sounds like a great meal.  

I think I get leftovers tonight.  Last night we had ham, baked beans, scalloped potatoes ... I suspect that I get some the remainder tonight.


----------



## MrLiberty

Not sure, but pancakes and bacon sure sounds good.


----------



## MrLiberty

BLT's


----------



## Umberto

Today is smoked hot dogs from Bay City Sausage outside of Westport.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a grilled ham and cheese sandwich, with two bowls of tomato bisque for dipping.


----------



## MrLiberty

shake and bake chicken with garlic mashed taters, and sweet white corn.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Crockpot pork roast cooked in root beer. Never tried it before but heard of it and thought I'd give it a whirl. Smells good. We'll see how it tastes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Crockpot pork roast cooked in root beer. Never tried it before but heard of it and thought I'd give it a whirl. Smells good. We'll see how it tastes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Damn. I'm normally not a huge fan of pork roast but this time I had 3 helpings. After it was cooked I turned the juice into a nice gravy. Topped with steamed carrots and mashed potatoes. Yummy. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Take away Chinese ---General Tso's chicken with white rice is what I had.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pan grilled butterfly pork chops (2) and Irish champ potatoes (mmmmmmm!)
Seasoned the chops with nothing but original Mrs. Dash.
The potatoes- a little whole milk, butter and of course chives (dried because that's all I had).


----------



## MrLiberty

haven't eaten dinner yet.


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> haven't eaten dinner yet.



I'm baking bacon for BLT's - some of it is thick cut shoulder bacon and more like ham.


----------



## MrLiberty

I've got thick sliced bacon and lettuce, but no bread or tomatoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> I've got thick sliced bacon and lettuce, but no bread or tomatoes.


I'd probably have made Colcannon instead of Champ if I'd had some cabbage.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> I'd probably have made Colcannon instead of Champ if I'd had some cabbage.




If I had some cabbage I would have bought some bread and tomatoes.


----------



## zekeusa

Plain 'ol grilled cheese sandwiches with a green tea.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

We're having... 

Marinated Venison Steaks and Mashed Potato Patties


----------



## Umberto

Domestic Goddess said:


> We're having...
> 
> Marinated Venison Steaks and Mashed Potato Patties



You got a deer? I use the Wild Turkey Bourbon marinade from their pamphlet cook cook that was in liquour stores in the mid 70's. I've not had venison or antelope in years and miss it.

Tonight is veg tikka masala with chicken on the side.


----------



## zekeusa

PaneraBread....Turkey and apple sandwich with Tomato soup and my green tea


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's cream of broccoli soup, made this summer, and frozen for a night no one wants to cook.


----------



## Big Dog

Ham and Cabbage soup!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Must be a soup kind of day today. Ham and potato soup cooking in the slow cooker. Stumbled across the recipe a while back. Basically dice up 4/5 potatoes. Onions celery and carrots. Cook in a slow cooker with diced ham, broth. When it's cooked enough take out a few scoops of the potatoes etc and mash with butter and a couple cups of milk enough so the mixture is creamy but not liquified. Mix it back into the pot. Add flour or cornstarch to thicken as desired. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

One of two things, either spaghetti in meat sauce, or I'll use the ground beef for butter/worcestershire burgers.
Also my favourite salad-- just romaine with chopped walnuts and sugared mayo for dressing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Burgers and salad it was.
No condiments or bread with the burgers, they're delicious just as they are.
Just pan fry, dab on a little butter 'til it melts then a splash of Lea & Perrins.


----------



## zekeusa

There's a little burger joint in New Haven called Louies Lunch and that's what they sell. Burgers with no condiments. That's it, nothing else. Then there is another that has steamed cheese burgers...yum


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> There's a little burger joint in New Haven called Louies Lunch and that's what they sell. Burgers with no condiments. That's it, nothing else. Then there is another that has steamed cheese burgers...yum



Yup, think I saw a show that covered that place on Food Network.
Maybe the one Diners, Drive-ins and Dives?


----------



## MrLiberty

Went out to a dinner last night, my first "Holiday" dinner of the season.  We had chicken parmesan, roast beef in gravy, a warm pasta salad, green beans, dinner salad, and dinner rolls.  It was awesome, and then after the dinner a small group of us got together and played cards and polished off a quart of applejack with cinnamon.  Slept like a baby last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Parroting my post on Netcookingtalk just now.. lol

I had a gorgeous 10 oz ribeye with garlic mashed red potatoes and steamed asparagus.
Passed on sharing the appy Lock Ness onion with the other gals.
We went here.
http://www.locksixteen.com/about1
Good food, fair prices.

We_ almost _went to Old City Prime.
Great place, good atmosphere, WONDERFUL food.

Been there done that. Owwwwie later because of the prices.


----------



## Catavenger

I have some left over  kielbasa and potatoes and cheese. I also made some re-fried  bean burritos this afternoon.
   I ate some but have plenty left over.


----------



## zekeusa

Peppers and eggs!


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken thighs, cream of celery and chicken soup, onions, garlic, poultry seasoning and tarragon thrown in at the last minute..... in the crock pot.
Served over minute rice.
I started it way too late and ate finally about an hour ago.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Umberto said:


> You got a deer? I use the Wild Turkey Bourbon marinade from their pamphlet cook cook that was in liquour stores in the mid 70's. I've not had venison or antelope in years and miss it.



Umberto, No, we didn't get a deer, a friend of a friend (who went bow hunting), had given my husband some venison roasts, so we made them into steaks. 


Tonight we're having...

Smoked Gouda Mashed Potatoes

Pork Sausage Patties

Green Beans


----------



## Catavenger

Last night I opened a can of chili and beans (not even my favorite brand).
I added a can of pinto beans.
Diced some onion and tossed that in. Put some salsa and salsa verde in it.

I have that slop left over to choke down . . .  I'm sorry I meant to say, to savor and enjoy with, the non alcoholic drink of my choice (or what's in the refrigerator actually).
Very tasty.


----------



## MrLiberty

A ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night was chicken almond ding.. tonight I'll eat someplace while out shopping.


----------



## Melensdad

Had no clue what to make for dinner.

Started looking in the pantry.  Found a can of SPAM.  No boxes of Hamburger Helper anywhere to be found.

There were frozen chicken thighs in the freezer.  

Took the chicken thighs and thawed them in the microwave.  Made a sauce out of red curry paste, mustard, honey and butter.  That is all baking in the oven now.

Scalloped Potatoes (yes, from Betty Crocker) are in the microwave.

Green Beans are cooking on the cooktop.  I put them in a pot AFTER I had already cooked up some ham chunks and slow cooked some sweet onion in the rendered ham fat.  Those are a favorite of the lovely Mrs_Bob but I am not a fan of Green Beans so I got out some frozen Snow Peas, they are ready to go in the microwave for me.  Maybe some applesauce too?  

The lovely Mrs_Bob will be home in about an hour, right in time for the chicken to come out of the oven.  

I have begun to appreciate the fact that there is pressure in deciding what to cook for dinner.  It is clear to me why _(to those of us old enough to remember B&W TV that was broadcast live) _Graham Kerr drank so much wine on the cooking show The Galloping Gourmet.


----------



## zekeusa

Chicken chili with homemade corn bread....


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll probably do what I did yesterday, brown bag it for work.
Tuna salad on wheat with lettuce and a microwave soup bowl.
I like Campbell's Slow Kettle ones.


----------



## pirate_girl

Meatballs with Heinz chili sauce and grape jelly -- these are normally made in large batches as a holiday appy- but I've made just a dozen or so lots of times as part of a meal with parsley rice.


----------



## MrLiberty

I just ate my forth thanksgiving dinner.  Turkey, stuffing, corn bread, rutabaga, mashed taters, dinner rolls, and gravy of course.  I think I'm the only one in my family that likes dark meat, YUM!  Anyway, if it wasn't for friends and family I would have had a turkey TV dinner.  

I will now freeze left overs and have them next week, maybe.


----------



## pirate_girl

After all the turkey and feasting the last two days, I went to Subway for a beef foot long with lettuce, tomato, pickles and mayo on wheat.


----------



## zekeusa

The dogs birthday was Friday and we had the rest of the turkey. Tonight... Italian sausage and onion with light garlic, Pizza


----------



## awakevaulting

Caesar salad


----------



## awakevaulting

I had Caesar salad


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a Marie Callender's beef pot pie.
Peas and pearl onions on the side.
Ketchup dumped in the poked hole of the pie as always.
Never eat them any other way.
Mmmmm!

Here's an old NCT pic to give you an idea.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Salsa chicken and rice tonight. Cut up 4 boneless breasts and put them in a slow cooker around lunchtime with about half of a jar of salsa. Turned out good. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Last night a lady friend brought over dinner, we had Roasted chicken from Costco, with sweet potato, spiced apples, french style green beans, and stuffing.  I'll have left overs tonight.


----------



## Dmorency

Cowboy dinner.
Diced up and fried half pack of bacon, through in a can of beans, stirred til warm and ate with about 1/2 loaf of fresh bread. (Wife might not be impressed later tonight. I can feel them working)


----------



## zekeusa

I'm hooked on the local Health Food Store....Stuffed grilled salmon with brown rice and veggies, with a flourless slice of chocolate cake


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to a place here called Chik N House and got their slightly spicy chicken biscuit soup for dinner.
It has a wonderful broth with shredded chicken, green beans, corn and carrots.. with a dense buttermilk biscuit sunk in the middle.
What I love about it is that the biscuit doesn't dissolve and fall apart in the broth,even after sitting for an hour and being reheated.


----------



## JEV

My brother's are coming over for our usual Tuesday evening get together, so I put three squirrels in the pressure cooker and made squirrel stew for us. I have a loaf of no knead bread to push it around and sop up the remaining goodness!q


----------



## zekeusa

Mediterranean Chicken, mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, artichoke, roasted red peppers, scallions, basil, olive oil.   No I didn't make it. I bought it!


----------



## MrLiberty

My friend Nicole brought over lamb chops, mashed taters, and fresh broccoli.  Looking forward to this tonight.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Eggs, chips and baked beans!  Just about the best dinner there is when you fancy something quick.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll force myself to eat something even if it's soup and crackers.


----------



## zekeusa

Turkey BLT's


----------



## pirate_girl

One of those nuker bowls of Campbell's creamy tomato.
Cabot's Vermont cheddar slices sandwiched between saltines.


----------



## Ironman

Jimmy John's #11 with hot peppers and jalapeno chips. ya booiii


----------



## Melensdad

Spicy Sambal Meatballs on cilantro rice wrapped in lettuce.  The spice was nicely offset by the sweetness of an Old Fashioned featuring 15yo I.W.Harper bourbon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Honey bbq wings, macaroni salad and Ben&Jerry's Americone Dream ice cream.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ironman said:


> Jimmy John's #11 with hot peppers and jalapeno chips. ya booiii



They NEVER put any meat on the sandwich


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Melensdad said:


> Spicy Sambal Meatballs on cilantro rice wrapped in lettuce.  The spice was nicely offset by the sweetness of an Old Fashioned featuring 15yo I.W.Harper bourbon.




LOOKs amazing!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Healthy fare for the break room nuker.
evol. butternut squash lasagna.
Yes, it was good.


----------



## awakevaulting

I only had congee and tofu. But I'm thinking about trying a new Italian recipe tomorrow evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sheppards pie last night. Made with fried up ground beef and ground moose meat with chopped onion garlic and Cajun seasoning. Next was a layer of frozen veggies. (what we do is every time we make frozen veggies and there are leftovers we freeze them in a container. We keep adding to the container and once it's full we either make a soup or Sheppard pie).  The top layer was a mix of regular and sweet potato boiled then mashed together.


----------



## Ironman

Jimmy John's #11 with hot peps. Thanks Slagle.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ironman said:


> Jimmy John's #11 with hot peps. Thanks Slagle.



You are welcome!


----------



## Melensdad

I had a Scott Peterson "red hot" and some fruit (watermelon, blueberries, strawberries) and now am having some bourbon while we watch the movie _'Miss Perigrin's Home for Peculiar Children.'  _


----------



## luvs

candy in my Easter basket, shandy, & that's kinda it..... i'm not shopping as per usual as of late, so, i peek into my fridge & pantry & make various items goin' w/ items that i'll glimpse @~~ kinda rocks!! makes me figure a few new dinners-- chipotle flank & potato being a new fave~~


----------



## luvs

change of mind-- i've got a pound of bacon & a bottle of syrup & beyond 2 few summer shandys & a pal that i ought give half my dinner to-- pound-o-bacon w/ syrup is not so simplistic fer a teensy chick to ingest herself~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> change of mind-- i've got a pound of bacon & a bottle of syrup & beyond 2 few summer shandys & a pal that i ought give half my dinner to-- pound-o-bacon w/ syrup is not so simplistic fer a teensy chick to ingest herself~



Hi sweetie!

New York strip, hasselback potato and romaine walnut salad.
Was going to post it on the dinner thread at NCT, but I keep getting a database error page.


----------



## luvs

lollie, thanks 4 saying hi-- sure hafta begin posting again; anyhow, tho, dinner's gonna be olive hummus w/ rice-cakes & veggies to dip, & i bought ricotta, too, so i can dip my celery & carrots into that &/or hummus-- w/ shandy & a few chips--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> *lollie, thanks 4 saying hi-- sure hafta begin posting again; *anyhow, tho, dinner's gonna be olive hummus w/ rice-cakes & veggies to dip, & i bought ricotta, too, so i can dip my celery & carrots into that &/or hummus-- w/ shandy & a few chips--



Yes, you do!

hmmph... still getting the error page for NCT.. oh well, not gonna worry about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had black forest ham with lettuce and tomato on a Hawaiian sub roll, celery sticks, and a pear.

Still can't get on netcookingtalk.


----------



## luvs

adult beverages-- we won!!!!!!!! brekkie, lunch & dinners, too!


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken breasts and a salad made of broccoli/cauliflower-chopped walnuts and bleu cheese dressing.
The chicken was the Tyson fully cooked fillets, and they tasted great right out of the oven.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> adult beverages-- we won!!!!!!!! brekkie, lunch & dinners, too!



That's a long celebration girly, _now_ where did you go?


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> That's a long celebration girly, _now_ where did you go?




we have a sports pub we luv~~ they're local & they have us usual's beverage & name on tap-- we went there last night-- sigh-- we won!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

btw, pierogies as my dinner, & salad if i've got lettuce, w/ bleu cheese; otherwise, ricotta & chips--


----------



## pirate_girl

My nice neighbour lady gave me some ripe as well as green tomatoes, so I made a huge plate of fried green ones and used a little Walden Farms creamy bacon dressing to dip them in.
That was it.
Was going to go out for ice cream after, but no.


----------



## luvs

i have a packet of miso soup that my kitties chose to take & present to me & that i keep seeing~~ i've got several cheeses in my fridge, as well; TY, deitz & watson; yinz rock-- way further than a packet of soup that my tig & bab (my kitties) took--


----------



## pirate_girl

Brinner/breakfast casserole.


----------



## luvs

i'm hankering 4 pho, so i'm gonna see if my pal is game 4 getting dinner tonite~ we have a few places we get noodles @-- if we opt not to get dinner, i'll make a salad-- not cooking w/ that weather, not tonite!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Salmon cakes, baked sweet potato-- cuke, tomato and onion salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made cheeseburger soup and it was divine.
With Velveeta cheese.
2 bowls and some Breyers vanilla caramel Gelato for dessert.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Steak and potatoes sliced with onions mushrooms and peppers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night we went to Asian Grill buffet.
I had peanut butter chicken, shrimp, fried fish, fried rice, crab rangoon.

Tonight sonny boy is going to grill. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## luvs

4% blueberry yogurt~ i'm a rebel like that, namely when i pair that w/ chips, yep--


----------



## Catavenger

Pork Rinds!  

I ate a late lunch so didn't really feel like having much more.


----------



## luvs

i made crockpot beef to pull, put in some pepperoncini, & intend to somehow either make sammiches/or soup-- dammit; sigh..... decisions-- maybe i'll make lettuce wraps!!


----------



## luvs

popsicles-- minute-maid ones-- juice & h20; yum-- & pabst, once 1 of my pals woke me; that jag--
hospital food was way better than that, 'cept 4 lack of pabst~~


----------



## Catavenger

Microwave oven quit so I'm SOL unless I want to *gasp* _actually cook something!
_And since it quit last night I really didn't even think of thawing anything out.


----------



## luvs

microwaves would not exist near my kitchen; tho my Parents use them @ holidays & to cook between them


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night my son made snow crab legs and shrimp...


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Last night my son made snow crab legs and shrimp...
> View attachment 96296
> 
> View attachment 96297
> 
> View attachment 96298


 there is crab; there is butter-- makings of an excellent dinner, i say~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Aubs, and hello!
We had sugar steaks from a recipe following an episode of Cooks Country.
At first I thought it would destroy a perfectly good rib eye.
They were superb.


----------



## luvs

hey, lollie~~ hugs--

 my guy-pal is bring me garam masala & baba ganoush (lentils & eggplant)


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> hey, lollie~~ hugs--
> 
> my guy-pal is bring me garam masala & baba ganoush (lentils & eggplant)



Hugs back sweetheart!
That sounds great.
I have no idea what's for dinner tonight.
With Ali on the bland diet, my son usually working so late, we usually eat late anyhow except the babes normally eat differently than the adults unless it's pasta or pizza for example.
I made these nifty little crescent ham and cheese things for lunch.
We had a "picnic".


----------



## pirate_girl

We're about to sit down to spaghetti in vodka meat sauce.
Film @ 11.


----------



## tiredretired

Texas Roadhouse.  16oz Ft. Worth Ribeye with steak fries and a Caesar salad.  Damn awesome meal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made myself a chicken breast with Greek seasoning ...basted in butter.
Baked tater too.
Going to have some ice cream in a while.


----------



## Catavenger

Carmel corn, Cool Ranch Doritos and chocolate with Coca-Cola real nutritious!


----------



## luvs

last actual dinner we got-- fish-fry-- my babs made sure to offer her paw in ingesting my dinner, too--
macaroni, slaw, & a sammich w/ scads of phish-- yum--
& my pabst~~ not 4 babs, 4 me--

tonite, grilled cheese via this 'lil diner that we luv, if my pal is game, & if not, i'll open a can of soup & ingest that straight from its can, seeing as to how none of us is Perfect-- yep, i dine on cold soup via a can-- once in a while, i'll use an actual utensil & not a fondue item--
 don't judge--


----------



## luvs

lemme go look @ my fridge-- welp, looks as if i'm gonna have sour cherry jam & fig jam, goat cheese & crackers, as well as crackers w/ caviar & cream cheese--
& my pabst, too-- jager, as well-- my pal bought me a bottle--
 whom is to say that caviar & pabst cannot make 4 a lovely meal-- not me~~


----------



## pirate_girl

A friend and I went to a little hole in the wall Mom and Pop place thinking It's quaintness and charm would equal good food.
Worst beef Manhattan ever lol


----------



## luvs

that thing they call snooze- meh~~ so, snap, crackle & pop~~ there's gotta be fruit in my fridge, too, to put on them-- & pabst fer me--                                                                                                                 dinner-- brie & pears

 then pabst

 beef stew would be ummmm, & i could make that


----------



## pirate_girl

Made pot roast with loaded mash and peas.
I love cooking for my family..


----------



## luvs

eggs & hash


----------



## pirate_girl

This was the late night bbq..
Arghh!


----------



## luvs

bartender made me a plate-- booze tends to make me ferget that, that she put on that plate--odds & ends~~ we told her that i got hungry, & she made me that food as fast as u could blink--


----------



## luvs

well, not dinner-- that'll be p'rogies-- salad, too-- i'm making lime jello shots 4 dessert~~


----------



## luvs

jello shots; lime--got this Russian jello--

 i'll have food, too-- a sammich , may make pasta~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Made this soup, omg it's wonderful!
Just brown the ground beef and dump the rest in. I like easy


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken piccatta.. hold the capers!
Roasted butternut squash too.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Chicken piccatta.. hold the capers!
> Roasted butternut squash too.



 gasp!! lack of capers!! me & babs 'er gonna have p'rogies--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We use our slow cooker allot. Last night was pork chops in a brown sugar cinnamon vinegar ginger cayenne pepper sauce topped with cut up apples. Delicious. I'm always trying new recipes like that since I prepare most of the meals.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> gasp!! lack of capers!! me & babs 'er gonna have p'rogies--



Both Betty Crocker and Ree Drummond  have recipes that leave them out.
Since I despise them I was like hell yes! Here we go! 
That lovely lemony parsley sauce was the stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Omelets, maple sausages and hash browns.
Brinner!


----------



## luvs

miso soup-- i'll make another item later on--
i'm so sleepy-- special k, 'til dinner, w/ my usual pabst-- & a shot of sadly cheap vodka--
i'll make actual dinner tonite if i'm awake-- i believe i've made shopping agreements w/ my i'm-kinda-sure-he-is-gay pal-- & swore i'd trim his tresses-- they need to not grow so fast-- i get a need fer a nap here & again-- he so owes me my hair appointment & brow wax/sugaring deal (we've got an agreement-- i trim his tresses & he buys me a few salon visits) they fkd his hair; i made it all better, so he hides if i'll mention 'em

we'll likely get pizza or Japanese food too, btw-- they have scads of 'rockin food there-- used to live there; shock i only weigh 100 lbs.-- i ought be on that 1 tlc show, i drank & would dine so--


----------



## pirate_girl

Slainte!


----------



## pirate_girl

BBQ chicken pizza.
Pillsbury's recipe..'cause it's quick and easy.


----------



## luvs

well-- tuna cakes-- unless my i, as per usual, let distractions get in my way-- my grocery store is overwhelming-- scads of items & several ppl i've known 4 awhile via bars, so i'll pause to chit-chat-- then it'll be anything my pantry/ fridge has to offer, so we shall see--
 my nurse is taking me shopping, so i'll see if she can let me not forget to buy those items--
 we'll see--


----------



## pirate_girl

I made Hobo Skillet, then made myself dessert.
Crushed up Oreo thins in Breyer's ice cream.


----------



## luvs

well, i'm gonna hafta say ham-- gotta have syrup/ketchup to get me to dine on ham--


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, ham here too.
..and mashed potatoes, ham gravy, more hashbrown casserole, green bean casserole, noodles, deviled eggs, fruit salad, 3 pies and cake.
We stayed up late prepping a lot of it and putting together Easter baskets, which are actually giant plastic eggs.


----------



## Melensdad

Pretty much destroyed my low carbohydrate and low sodium diet today and dessert is still in the kitchen waiting for me ... _*or calling me?*_


Elderberry flower bourbon Old Fashioned, garnished with Bacon, Key Lime & 3 cherries
Standing rib roast
Salted asparagus sautéed in bacon fat and then tossed with hot cloudberry preserves
Garlic & Salt roasted smashed multi-color potatoes
Dutch apple pie that I just pulled out of the oven, which will have some vanilla ice cream on the side

Of course I expect the lovely Mrs_Bob to feed me like this every day


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Turkey dinner. Mashed potatoes. Gravy. Turnip. Pies for dessert.


----------



## Catavenger

Haven't eaten yet think I will have something nutritious like microwave popcorn  or  I can step it up a NOTCH With  _Nachos! _


----------



## pirate_girl

Some pictures from Easter din din..
I have tons but don't want to post them all.


----------



## Catavenger

I just like the CAKE!


----------



## FrancSevin

My grand daughter Rebecca is allergic to PORK so we couldn't have and Easter Ham.

 So I did a top round Corned Beef with taters, celery, and carrots. Side dish of Broccoli.  Yeast rolls.


----------



## luvs

my dearest guy-pal is bringing me garlic/parm wings & p'rogies-- pabst, may have my 'lil redd lobster cheesecake--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ham scalloped potatoes sweet potatoes roasted cauliflower and corn.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bean soup, corn bread and sweet pertater pie for dessert.


----------



## luvs

babs- my meower, stole half my lunch/dinner; God forbid an item is put w/in their view while you've got distractions--

i'll hafta make soup, may get/make my p'rogies-- again~~ cannot fully see that item that she took--


----------



## pirate_girl

Had leftover ham and bean soup for an early dinner.
Allison just ran into town to pick up some pizzas from Dominos.


----------



## rugerman

Fried flounder, baked beans, hush puppies, cherry pie for desert.


----------



## pirate_girl

We're going to grill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Took a while, but it was worth it.
Used pecan for smoke and spritzer bottle of beef broth.. long and low.
Broccoli pasta salad and cabbage fried in bacon grease (yes we keep it like my Grandma used to).
There was sweet Italian bread too.
We decided to grill the chicken tomorrow night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup grilled again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enchiladas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sirloin, rice and asparagus!


----------



## pirate_girl

Winner winner chicken dinnah.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was Allison's turn to cook.
Looks like she opened a restaurant.
I asked where she got the little baskets and papers. 
From a bbq grad party last summer.


----------



## Melensdad

Melen is joining us for dinner tonight.  She is currently at a job interview in Chicago for a summer law school internship.  Hoping it goes well.  The lovely Mrs_Bob is not feeling well, there is a 'cold' going around the area so cooking dinner is all on me today.

Oven roasted chicken, roasted/seasoned cauliflower, roasted brussels sprouts with bacon & balsamic glaze and a pot of fresh green beans.  

Yes, it is a big dinner for us for a Friday night.  We usually have pizza or burgers or gyros on Friday evening while watching a movie.  But we never have Melen home and she actually has to go back to law school this evening so we are having a nice dinner before she heads back south to school.

These are obviously the "BEFORE" photos!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

... and this w/a potassium tab, just in case.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ... and this w/a potassium tab, just in case.




I’ve known folks on a liquid diet but their liquid usually came from the liquor store.  

I hope they strained out the seeds before they bottled that stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh it's smooth, dark purple and delicious. 
More importantly,  it's staying down.
Everything that I've consumed today has... and it wasn't much.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> ... and this w/a potassium tab, just in case.



Hmmm ... my normal breakfast is a smoothie.  I make my own, its protein powder, beet powder, greens powder, some MCT oil, sometimes some honey, sometimes some blueberries or strawberries.  

Frequently made with COFFEE as the liquid.  Because its in the morning


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> ... and this w/a potassium tab, just in case.



i've 4 bottles of them in my fridge-- 3 cherry ones, & a new 1, too; luv 'em-- i'll usually take k-dur, here, myself- 5 of them; not pleasant--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i've 4 bottles of them in my fridge-- 3 cherry ones, & a new 1, too; luv 'em-- i'll usually take k-dur, here, myself- 5 of them; not pleasant--



I like the one with the greens in it too.


----------



## pirate_girl

My son did roast pork with apples/apple juice and onions with mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and soft dinner rolls.
I decided to take it easy for a day or so more since the Great Chinese Fiasco.
This was my plate, with Blue Bunny rainbow sherbet for dessert.
They had Boston Creme cake.. sigh..


----------



## pirate_girl

Testing the bounds of gastronomy..
Pizza.
Had a little helper.. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Stuffed!


----------



## luvs

i'll make p'rogies


----------



## pirate_girl

El Mezcal.
The best authentic Mexican restaurant in Defiance. 
Yay! No cooking lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner in a snap.
Poached egg over soba noodles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ribs, sweet taters and asparagus.

Oh my gosh, gooooood!


----------



## pirate_girl

This was lunch.
Eggs over rocket.
Delicious and nutritious.


----------



## luvs

meatball--


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinnah!
Ali started this Keto diet plan.
I told her I'd eat what she does sometimes although she makes a carb for my son too as part of the meal.

So, she made pork loin cabbage rolls with Jack cheese.
They were great!


----------



## luvs

my keyboard is broken--shopping @ then somewhere that can make food as food ought be made &, getting chix/waffles--scads of syrup-- bacon, too--


----------



## rugerman

Broiled flounder with butter and lemon juice


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night I ate like a pig.
2 Nathan's grilled dogs and pasta and pea salad.


----------



## rugerman

Tonight it’s broiled flounder with butter and lemon juice, broccoli and rice. Love me some broiled flounder!


----------



## pirate_girl

I went full blown Brit and made cottage pie for supper.

Oh baby!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

And then Ali ran to Eric's All American Ice Cream Factory.
I got a Carnival Sundae.
Those are funnel cake straws.


----------



## pirate_girl

If I keep this up I'm gonna get fat!

Qsis on netcookingtalk posted a recipe for Cucumber/Onion Tahini salad.
Oooo yes!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be casserole city for a while.

This is ground beef, cream of chicken soup, potatoes, onions and cheese.
Lots of cheese.
Easy!


----------



## 300 H and H

Ribeye steak veggies and a salad for dinner..

For desert tonight I pulled out an old favorite from my childhood.

Vanilla ice cream, maple syrup, chunky peanut butter, and milk in a shake. 

Brings back memories. Kind of unique as well. Something my Mother taught us I think.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Copy cat! 
We had ice cream too, and Amish made cookies.


----------



## pirate_girl

That son of mine is becoming one heck of a griller.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a big breakfast casserole.
I like mine with maple syrup.


----------



## pirate_girl

Encrusted pork chops.


----------



## luvs

brie-- my new addiction; (that, & 90's music, shhhh); brie/cherry preserves, & rose cider, & then my nap-- soon~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Frisch's Big Boy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty grilled Nathan's beef foot longs.
..and to think I was gonna eat two.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were supposed to grill hot dogs and sausages but the rain changed that. Instead it was pasta and sauce.


----------



## luvs

i'm wearing my primanti gear that we bought awhile ago, so i'm hankering 4 primanti's-- capicola & egg--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i'm wearing my primanti gear that we bought awhile ago, so i'm hankering 4 primanti's-- capicola & egg--



I'm throwing together pork, rice-a-roni, mushroom soup, cream of onion soup,worcestershire sauce, herbs and more mushrooms. Cover. Bake for 90 mins and hope for the best.
It's that kind of cooking today.
Nothing fancy.


----------



## luvs

i'd make tuna cakes often as a kiddo, & my Mom & me would have lunch-- i keep getting an appetite 4 those-- she is gonna be here soon-- maybe i'll make 'em & cut fries to have, as well~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha.. 
I ended up making fish sticks and salad.


----------



## rugerman

Fried chicken, cream corn, green beans, and key lime pie


----------



## Melensdad

Vietnamese Pho with fresh bean sprouts, sliced beef, tendon & tripe.  

If you are not familiar with Pho, its a noodle soup with a beef both stock that has complex spices including roasted cardamon.  Its spiced with sliced fresh hot peppers, fresh Thai basil and the juice squeezed from 1/2 a fresh lime.

Absolutely one of my favorite foods/soups on the planet.  Even on a hot & humid day like today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Black pepper chicken over white rice.
Yes, I am using chopsticks. Lol


----------



## Ness

Chicken Strips, Mac & Cheese, and Peas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not dinner, but lunch.
"Mom, is there anything you could throw together real fast"?

Why sure!
Sloppy joe/jalapeno nachos.

The babes didn't have these.
No no... too spicy.


----------



## Doc

Beer Brats.   with onions and yellow peppers (local little store was out of green peppers so ....).


----------



## luvs

hangar steak & fries,-- both my Mom & myself-- well, she got a salad, not fries,tho-- adult beverages; my Mom made me take salad via her plate & took most of my fries & she went into awe over them having pepper & herbs on them; & my new boot took precedence over my splint cast-- so love my Mom-- aw-- oh, & tuna tartare as my appy-- sprouts & wasabi as a garnish/& a flatbread, as well, to dip--


----------



## pirate_girl

We went to Hong Kong buffet.
Normally I can make two trips, but just got a little peanut butter chicken, garlic string beans, fried rice and crab rangoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Poached fish in butter, then made a garlicky peanut sauce in the same pan to pour over.
Itty bitty potatoes and green beans too.


----------



## Catavenger

Bachelor special: Can of Ginger Ale (hey can't have COKE _all the time)._

2 small bags of cashew nuts.  



 Kit Kat bar  (Reese's peanut butter cup is for desert). 

Oh, I almost forgot I still have a piece of Kielbasa


----------



## pirate_girl

Whole lotta vegs tonight!
.. and pan grilled sausage (and jowl bacon in the green beans)
It was delicious.


----------



## Melensdad

Fresh onions, peppers & tomatoes steamed until soft but not mushy.  Served with a grilled fresh sweet Italian sausage.  Side of cottage cheese.  

Simple, filling & tasty,


----------



## luvs

garlic-parm wings, celery & bleu cheese dip-- wings-- my newest food addiction--(shoes, too-- me & s many others have a shoe/boot fixation~~ 'scuse me-- hafta feed my wing addicton, & my best pal got me 12 & not my usual 6, so i'll be dining 4 a few on those-- he may well be looking to make me gain a few~~ he is none too adept @ being slick 'bout getting me to indulge if dining-- i'm teensy--he luvs to feed me & buy those boots--


----------



## pirate_girl

My version of grill pan Monterey chicken, you know what the rest is.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rugerman

Home made chicken and dumplings and butter peas, key lime pie for desert.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob wanted Pizza Hut.

It was awful


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob wanted Pizza Hut.
> 
> It was awful



It's not like it used to be that's for sure.
We've got a place up here, Tano's.
They're very good. 
Them and if going the chain route, Dominos.
Excellent pie, especially the feta spinach one.


Oh, I had an ice cream cone too.
Breyer's butter pecan.
It's difficult to snap a cone selfie.
I'm not a one armed expert with my phone.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feesh!
And pasta rice and green beans.
'twas nice..


----------



## pirate_girl

Encrusted fish.
It's wonderful.


----------



## tiredretired

Went to BK.  I'm eating like a KING tonight. :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

special k-- not that kind u see on cop shows via television-- my special k has strawberries & whole grains-- pour on soymilk, & you're Mom's favorite, despite being 37--


----------



## pirate_girl

I made cheekin'
Both salt and pepper and maple bbq.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made tuna cakes!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Brinner.
Nice.
?


----------



## Melensdad

Just put some chicken on the BBQ grill.  It is seasoned with Cajun rub.  Not sure what sides we will be making to go with it.


----------



## rugerman

Fried chicken, green beans, rice.


----------



## Melensdad

rugerman said:


> Fried chicken, green beans, rice.



Fried Chicken is one of my favorite foods of all time  

Green beans ... not so much


----------



## rugerman

Fried chicken is one of my favorites also , my wife gets small chickens that give us enough for two meals so I get to have left over chicken tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Croque Monsieur and either cream of tomato or mushroom soup, or spinach salad.
Tonight.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> I made tuna cakes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 103679




Had to go look this one up, never had or heard of it before. Then come to find out it's just a twist on the Salmon patties Mom used to make and I also occasionally make today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Had to go look this one up, never had or heard of it before. Then come to find out it's just a twist on the Salmon patties Mom used to make and I also occasionally make today.



Indeed.
Here's the recipe.
I posted it on NCT.

(No eggs in this recipe)

15 oz. canned tuna, drained 

3 T mayonnaise
3 t lemon juice
1 c bread or cracker crumbs
2 T herbs
2 t Dijon mustard
¼ t garlic powder
½ t black pepper

Oil for frying
-----
Drain the tuna.
In separate bowl mix the other ingredients.
Add the tuna, mixing well.
Form into patties and fry in oil approx. 4 minutes per side.
Serve with tartar sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

They were a pain to make, not exactly what I'd hoped for but tasted wonderful.
In a gut-busting sort of way.


----------



## Melensdad

Saw HEARTBREAK HOTEL stage show, its about Elvis during the years 1954 to 1957.  Show was OK, the story was a bit lacking, but the musical performances were excellent.

Then went to _Francesca's on Chestnut_ for and early dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Saw HEARTBREAK HOTEL stage show, its about Elvis during the years 1954 to 1957.  Show was OK, the story was a bit lacking, but the musical performances were excellent.
> 
> Then went to _Francesca's on Chestnut_ for and early dinner.


Is that tapas whole prawns on garlic bread?
Looks good.


----------



## Melensdad

Langastinos on garlic bread


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..and I wore an apron whilst preparing.
You know it's getting serious when the apron comes out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jimbo

I hate leftovers, and hate finding a 2 year old prime steak buried under a pile of leftovers in the freezer.  So once every couple months I buy nothing until there is nothing left to cook. Tonight it's something chicken breast or something hot dog.  Chicken breasts are defrosting.

I'll go to the store Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> I hate leftovers, and hate finding a 2 year old prime steak buried under a pile of leftovers in the freezer.  So once every couple months I buy nothing until there is nothing left to cook. Tonight it's something chicken breast or something hot dog.  Chicken breasts are defrosting.
> 
> I'll go to the store Wednesday or Thursday.


We eat the leftovers the next day for lunch.
I've taught Aimee the wonders of buying food that is both pleasing to the palate and economical.
Before I moved here she was living on red beans and rice, homemade tacos, tamales and junk food.
She likes my cooking, always did and I'm learning from her too.
No way could I make her tamales.. but I did master her perfect rice.
All those years mine turned out sticky and it was so simple.


----------



## luvs

1/2 chick-o-stick & potato/gravy-- ppl feed me incessantly-- berry shandy, too-- they coulda simply made me a g-j feed, meh-- w/ that shandy nearby~~


----------



## pirate_girl

We actually had peach cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream for dinner. 
For neither of us being in the mood to cook -planning on leftovers, it ended up being this.


----------



## Melensdad

We had homemade chicken and noodles (even the noodles were homemade)





pirate_girl said:


> We actually had peach cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream for dinner.
> For neither of us being in the mood to cook -planning on leftovers, it ended up being this.



WOW that looks good


----------



## luvs

my pal got me veggie/tofu soup, & dinners to follow,-- rice noodles w/ beef & broccoli-- & shandy--


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd bought a Hof Haus 3lb ham at the Amish market.
Sliced half for ham steaks.


----------



## FrancSevin

Beef Verduda with parsley/garlic mashed potatoes.

 After broiling New York strip steaks I bake the with Broccoli and mozzarella chees in a Marcela sauce


----------



## Melensdad

Dram of WILD TURKEY "Revival" sitting next to me.  Its a 101 proof blend of 12 to 15 year old bourbons that were finish aged in 20 year old Olaroso Sherry Casks.  In the oven is a winter squash that is stuffed with a blend of cubed Proscuitto, mushrooms and leeks.

Hope everyone has a nice quiet evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got quesadillas from a place called Hawk's and I made my romaine and walnut salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Once again, no cooking tonight.
We got Philly cheesesteak pizza and wings from Tano's.
It was fantastic!
Aimee has lots of leftovers for work tomorrow.


----------



## rugerman

Hospital food, a total taste sensation.


----------



## zekeusa

Yum, I love philly cheese steaks!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My sonny boys came a' callin' for a visit.
I made us all a deep dish meatball pizza.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanksgiving potluck dinner with friends from camp. There was about 25 of us there. Turkey stuffing meatballs perogies salad mashed potatoes etc.


----------



## pirate_girl

Crab cakes, brown rice, itty bitty salad with a splash of vin&o.
I made Marie Rose sauce for the crab.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't take a whole lot of effort for eats today.
I opened a can of Campbell's bean and bacon soup, and made grilled cheese too.
I added sliced onions to it, normally do.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee's Mother made an emergency visit to deliver some of her super special "kick the cold in the ass" chicken and dumplings soup.


----------



## pirate_girl

More today of tata Norma's chicken soup and Aimee's masa harina corn cakes.
That was lunch.
Then I made meatloaf.
Meatloaf schmeatloaf, boring old...
whatever Ralphie's brother called it in A Christmas Story.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken marsala..
Yummy yum yum!


----------



## pirate_girl

A1 burgers and radish potato salad.


----------



## ALON

Last night's dinner of New York Steak with Shrimp.


----------



## ALON

NEW ZEALAND RACK OF LAMB


----------



## pirate_girl

My daughter in law went to Bob Evans and got us carry out food.
Country fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy, green beans with ham, biscuits and salad.
No, I couldn't eat it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

Huevos revueltos con arroz y jamon, thanks Aimee! 
Wheat flat bread.
Tomato and lettuce salad.


----------



## luvs

oui yogurt & pabst; beliece that i shall have a cherry one-- got my neighborhood to luv oui--


----------



## Bamby

I've got some ground beef in the skillet browning with green pepper and onion and it's soon destined to a big old pot with the rest of the ingredients for a big pot of Chili.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee made Puerto Rican fare tonight.
With Grandma's hot! sofrito on the side.
It was super delicious.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We decided to make meat pies today along with sugar pie for dessert. Very yummy.


----------



## Melensdad

Mine was simple.  

Some Italian sausage mixed with a bit of savory jellied onions stuffed into a roasted squash.


----------



## luvs

that sounds so yummy~~


----------



## pirate_girl

I roasted a chicken.
I shoved a whole onion up it's butt,  then roasted it with more onions and carrots, rubbed with lemon pepper seasoning.
This was a big bird.
Basting uncovering , basting..
Delicious!


----------



## pirate_girl

This Yank made a pot roast.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is just a sampling.


----------



## luvs

-- i'm not sure how i'm so teensy-- man, oh, man, have i eaten-- p'rogies (sauerkraut)-- a blessing-- leftovers, adult beverages beyond belief (my stepDad rocks), & pie, all kinds of food, yet i'm usually 100 lbs., then my pcp took that to 94/95 lbs, as my boots were on-- sigh-- they were winter ones~~

tonite, p'rogies~~ w/ butter/sour crème--


----------



## luvs

my Mom took me to a nearby diner-- i got milk, potato/brown gravy & half a grilled cheese (its other half, my Mom took to my Step-Dad, & a meatloaf dinner, too, 4 his guy-appetite); my Mom got pork & kinda gave her bread an ignore signal-- she'd better not be lo-carbing-- she's as teensy as me!!


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> tonite, p'rogies~~ w/ butter/sour crème--



I had them at that Polish place on the strip, Aubs.
I was there with yinz.
For 3 days!

Tonight I'm behaving.
Chicken wrap with what I assume is safe romaine.


----------



## pirate_girl

She made hot dogs and chips.
That's fries too innit?


----------



## pirate_girl

Baked cheesy parsley chicken, Hawaiian bread stuffing, greenie beans and cranberry sauce.


----------



## luvs

dippy eggs..... if they're still to par (my eggs)-- dammit; no bread-- so, make that pabst & brie-- p'rogies ('kraut) (if i've got oomph to make 'em)---
don't judge; my neuropathy is not so well, so usually, special k is a treat--
especially when that foil on that milk lifts~~


----------



## pirate_girl

I made maple syrup mustard glazed salmon, with a curiously delicious cabbage salad on the side, that has black eyed peas, green onions, olive oil and parsley.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I made a nice macaroni carrot leek and pepper salad with fresh cut carrots sliced and chicken legs basting in bbq sauce. It was delicious. I  do most of the cooking since I'm home most days. I enjoy cooking.


----------



## luvs

my Mom brought me dinner; 1 is-- dammit, i hafta look & see--

potato/gravy-- brown gravy, & a grilled cheese-- my Mom rocks; unless she gripes @ me-- then i'll tout my Golden Girls items~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee made dinner tonight.


----------



## Bamby

Well it wasn't dinner but this morning I was in the mood for something different. So I was a considering and looked at the oatmeal and thought "why not". So I started out with milk and water and stirred in some coco until it smelled right and added a bit of sugar and salt and proceeded to cook as regular oatmeal. Anyway when it was ready it looked and smelled like no-bake cookies less a lot of sugar and it went down and tasted good. Will be preparing it this way again sometime...


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to McDonald's and had one of the smokehouse bacon burgers.
Deelish!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made salmon again.
I love the maple mustard glaze I've been making for it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aubrey Lee, I made pierogies!


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Aubrey Lee, I made pierogies!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107883


 
 yay!! gotta luv a p'rogie-- sausage/kraut looks yummy, as well~~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> yay!! gotta luv a p'rogie-- sausage/kraut looks yummy, as well~~



I did it again.
Looked for sour cream in fridge.
None.
Too late to caramelize onions, so..
Plain, lightly buttered.
Still delish!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmm!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not dinner but breakfast. My signature egg medley with hash browns. Eggs have chopped leek chopped sweet pepper bacon bits topped with jalapeno cheese. For spices, fresh ground pepper and cajun seasoning. Fry up the veggies first. Crack 3 eggs directly into the pan and ad the spices. Then add the bacon bits. Scramble it up. Top with cheese. Shut the burner off and cover for a couple minutes to melt the cheese. For added zing, Frank's red hot sauce. Mmmmmm. I make this at camp all the time for a good hearty breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That looks good Brian.

We went to Hong Kong buffet.
Those stuffed mussels were omg!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I just gained 3 pounds looking at that. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> That looks good Brian.
> 
> We went to Hong Kong buffet.
> Those stuffed mussels were omg!
> 
> 
> View attachment 108364



Darn it.  I can eat my weight in mussels.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made bacon alfredo gnocchi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Soul food tonight.
Smothered turkey wings,rice and collard greens.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quick and easy tonight.
Chicken strips and lettuce/beet salad.


----------



## luvs

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn it. I can eat my weight in mussels.



me, too!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spicy!! smoked sausage and a rice combo.


----------



## pirate_girl

Comfort food.


----------



## Melensdad

Meatloaf for me.  With a side of cheddar & broccoli noodles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bratwurst, smoky pintos over rice, and some amazing oven caramelized green beans.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was exceptionally welcoming tonight.
Shepherd's pie.
I made a dessert too with fresh pineapple, heavy whipped cream and shortbread crumbles.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mmm. I was just thinking earlier that I haven't made a sheppard's pie in a while. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

I sure am glad I'm not reviewing this thread hungry cause those plates that PG posts surly look scrumptious.
Myself I just had some stuffed peppers and mashed potatoes. I'd post a photo myself but though the foods good I'd fall flat on presentation. Fact is shortly I've got some of the mess to clean up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Haha, nothing fancy tonight.
Presentation is nice, but not always necessary.
I plate mine neatly for netcookingtalk purposes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No pictures but ours was honey garlic wings and macaroni salad. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> View attachment 109930



Fried chicken without gravy...
Such a travesty


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Fried chicken without gravy...
> Such a travesty



It was fattening enough, buster.
That chicken was dipped in seasoned pancake mix, then deep fried in peanut oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

Reverse sear steak.


----------



## pirate_girl

Took the easy route tonight and made La Choy sweet and sour chicken chow mein.
It's been a lonnnng time since I've had this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 110193


looks to be an a+, lollie;
 here, --shrimp & steak, w/ haricot vert/potato as extras, redd as my beverage-


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lamb roast nugget potatoes and carrots for supper. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Leftovers!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made quiche Florentine.
Yum!


----------



## luvs

i've half a mind to cook an entire pack of bacon, to dip into syrup; if my bestie joins me-- he is a busy guy, so we shall see-- he brang me dinner, so i ought make us one-- if he takes me to 'iggle~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Felt like Henry VIII eating that.


----------



## luvs

i'm not to ingest food post-12pm, as i'm getting my new feeding tube put in-- i'll quit imbibing soon-- then, insist my pal takes me to lunch..... & get me an adult beverage--


----------



## pirate_girl

Pork tacos.
Omg yum.
This pig ate 4.
Lol


----------



## luvs

oatmeal/raisin cookie (yay!!) & a peach oui yogurt-- 

 & vino~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Beer battered cod, jasmine rice w/green onions and glazed carrots.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Similar to what we had. We had to drive our daughter to a weekend camp so we stopped at a nice hotel for supper. Fresh walleye with wild rice and veggies. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Maddie wants Dairy Queen tonight.
So that's where I'll be with her highness and Miss Lainey-boo.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ranch pork chops.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a meatloaf with homemade bbq sauce on top.
The gravy for the taters was pan drippings, flour, milk and cream of chicken soup.
Yumeee!


----------



## tiredretired

Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup.  I feel like shit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well damn.
I thought this quiche was going to be fire.
Totttallll disaster.
Tastes good tho.


----------



## pirate_girl

Migas and patatas.
Yum!


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob is in Albuquerque visiting her brother but she stocked the house up with food for me before leaving.

This evening I ate an entire tub of cottage cheese.  

Yup, I'm regretting that.  

It tasted so good when I was eating it.  But I ate ALL of it.  Choices, very bad choices.


----------



## tiredretired

I made a chicken pie. Pillsbury crust but everything else from scratch.  Came out good.  I think I have finally got the right amount of thyme down pat.  A little of that spice goes a long way.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob is in Albuquerque visiting her brother but she stocked the house up with food for me before leaving.
> 
> *This evening I ate an entire tub of cottage cheese.
> *
> Yup, I'm regretting that.
> 
> It tasted so good when I was eating it.  But I ate ALL of it.  Choices, very bad choices.



Oh yeah.  I am all in on that Cottage Cheese thing.  I buy the Cabot's large curd whole milk one.  I like my cottage cheese a little on the dry side and Cabot's fits the bill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tostadas!


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a tuna pot pie.
Complete with artsy tuna fish on the top.


----------



## tiredretired

Saturday nite is pizza nite.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We did that yesterday. Homemade pizzas. Today was a homemade lasagna. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I mixed marinara with alfredo sauce to make rose sauce for chicken alfredo.
It was really good this way.


----------



## pirate_girl

Comfort food.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made pulled pork chili and cheese quesadillas for dipping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had leftover pulled pork, so mixed a 'Q to and made sandwiches.
And fried flat spuds, and "trees" as the grandkids call it.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob wants hot dogs.  So we are having hot dogs.  I'm not going to argue.


----------



## tiredretired

Meatloaf with homemade gravy and all the fixings including my parmesan bread sticks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob wants hot dogs.  So we are having hot dogs.  I'm not going to argue.



We had them tonight.
With maple ketchup and caramelized onions.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made tuna noodle alfredo with crispy onions.
Also brownies for dessert.
Those are going to be topped with a scoop of French vanilla ice cream.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made haluski with kielbasa for dinner.
It's delicious.
First time for me.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to the corn roast and festival in Crown Point.  

2 ears of corn, dipped in butter and sprinkled with salt, one "Maxwell Street Polish" and a lemonade.


----------



## pirate_girl

There's the answer to your upside down pictures Bob.
Collage them lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Meatballs, fried cabbage, pierogies oh my!


----------



## pirate_girl

Egg salad on ciabatta with chilled pickled beets.


----------



## pirate_girl

All day in the crock pot.
It was fabulous.


----------



## Dude111

I had mac and cheese last night


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> All day in the crock pot.
> It was fabulous.





Beef! It's what's for dinner! My favorite...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Made enough lasagna to feed an army.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mmmmm  our oldest just got home from being gone for a month. He likes to cook at 15. And bake. He's making lasagna for us tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Leftover potatoes and carrots heated up along with fresh grouse shot earlier today. I was limited on ingredients at camp so it was fried in butter cajun seasoning and a bit of bbq sauce. We'll see how it tastes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a big tavern burger and fries.
First thing to mess up my clean kitchen.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got take out Korean beef bulgogi and sushi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Baja citrus grilled shrimp over linguini.
The marinade is made by McCormick.
Delicious!


----------



## pirate_girl

Comfort food.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a crockpot full of country style pork ribs.
Yummay!
I'll be eating the leftovers all week lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Every now and then I put something together that is wow.
This was one of those times.
Meatballs, pierogies and brown gravy.
Nice combo.


----------



## tiredretired

Yesterday I made a 10" deep dish Meat Pie.  Awesome recipe I got from a Frenchie I worked with years ago.  Tonight, leftovers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yum. I was just thinking about making meat pies the other day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I reverse seared a t-bone.
The snap peas are drizzled in a butter/honey and garlic sauce. Toasted cashews too.


----------



## JimVT

after scrolling through this I see why I had trouble.
I decided to make some banana bread. fold,cream I had to look those up  and see what they meant.  I should have just bought some bread. I will next time. how long do you stir till it gets creamed? dam
anyway it is in the oven after finding 40 year old baking bread pans that were my mothers, rusty of coarse. they could be 10 yrs older than that.
i stuck a toothpick in them.  
we'll see what happens in 50 minutes.
jim


----------



## JimVT

they came out ok.  I put buttermilk in them.


----------



## pirate_girl

JimVT said:


> they came out ok.  I put buttermilk in them.



Looks great, Jim.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was easy to throw together.
Panko breaded butterfly pork chop, and sweet and white potato, with apple, honey, herbs and green onion.
Very good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fish and chips anyone?


----------



## pirate_girl

Pork steak!
Mash and garlic spinach too.



Oops it's sideways.
Forgot to resize.


----------



## pirate_girl

Curry.
I made chicken korma.
It's a cheater meal as I didn't make the sauce homemade.
It's Patak's from the jar.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good. But not as good as my masterpiece.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks good. But not as good as my masterpiece.


:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

We have a daily dinner thread on netcookingtalk.
I posted this.
Packing it for my work lunch tonight.
I love anything Marketside from Walmart.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hate anything from Walmart. I boycotted them last year and haven't been back since.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made lump crab cakes.
Baked sweet potato.
Cucumber and onion salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

First Friday of lent and I'm eating sausage loaded semi-homemade pizza.


----------



## Melensdad

POT ROAST for dinner 


Got 2.5 pounds of beef chuck roast.  I'll be searing that in a cast iron dutch oven a bit later in the day.  Adding some beef stock and the veggies and roasting it in slow and low for most of the afternoon.

The chuck is almost thawed, should be good to go in an hour or so.  Already cut up the carrots, parsnip, onion and grabbed a handful of those tiny multi-colored potatoes to throw in too.


----------



## rugerman

Roast beef with homemade gravey green beans, and homemade  cats head biscuits to either sop the gravey or to slather with butter and homemade blackberry jelly (seedless)


----------



## pirate_girl

My intent was to make rouladen, but that didn't happen.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made southern bacon fried cabbage.
Wow, it was good.


----------



## pirate_girl

A dish including bacon again.
Pierogies loaded with crispy fried bacon, caramelized onions and sweet corn.
Oh baby.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not dinner. Breakfast and lunch. Lol. Homemade waffles for breakfast. And fried persians for lunch. They're a cinnamon roll with a sweet strawberry icing on it. After a day or two, they start to get hard so I slice them in half and fry them in butter.  Mmmmm good.


----------



## Melensdad

Sloppy Joe for dinner tonight!  Not sure what the sides will be.  Maybe some roasted squash?


----------



## pirate_girl

I made pigs in a blanket using Johnsonville brats.
It made 6 altogether, so my friend Jules stopped by on her way home from work and got the other 4, for herself and her son.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was in the crockpot all day.
Now it's in my belly.

3 days of leftovers.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, you need to eat more!

Since we've been cooped up, to stop my wife from going crazy I've been challenging her to come up with something different for supper.  Today I chose salmon.  She hunted the internet and came up with a recipe for baked salmon with lemon-butter sauce with potatoes and onions.  We also had asparagus out of our garden.  It was cracking good.  Sorry, no photos.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, you need to eat more!
> 
> Since we've been cooped up, to stop my wife from going crazy I've been challenging her to come up with something different for supper.  Today I chose salmon.  She hunted the internet and came up with a recipe for baked salmon with lemon-butter sauce with potatoes and onions.  We also had asparagus out of our garden.  It was cracking good.  Sorry, no photos.



Lol
I love cooking on my days off.
Imma gonna make a Reuben for lunch from the lefties.

I like seeing other people's creations.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bbq'd meatballs, garlic pasta and the green things.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Last night we had a pot roast and all the veggies.  She used a Ree Drummond recipe for the "ultimate pot roast" and it was probably the best that I've ever eaten.  Magnificent ... and we'll probably be having it again soon.  A 3# roast is too much for 2 people to eat in one sitting.

Today we had hot dogs for lunch so when supper rolled around we weren't looking for anything too heavy.  We had ham steaks, mac and green beans.  It was just enough but not too much.  I've a funny feeling that tomorrow we will be revisiting the pot roast.  

I have a good friend who refuses to eat leftovers in any shape of form.  It must be the way I was brought up but eating leftovers was just a way of life, waste not, want not.  How do you guys feel about eating leftovers?  My wife can recycle one night's meal into something delicious for the next evening.


----------



## tiredretired

American Chop Suey. Melted mozzarella cheese on top, side of salad and a few garlic bread sticks.   I love it.  

We love leftovers.  Right now during this plannedemcic we are making larger than normal recipes and eating it for at least 3 days.  We have found that is the most economical way of stretching our food stocks.

We too know people who absolutely refuse to eat leftovers.  They throw away any food leftover.   I take away two observations from that.  First, they obviously were not raised by depression era and WW2 veterans like I was or the value of food would have been one of the prime directives growing up.  Secondly, they must have more money than I have because i cringe every time food must be discarded.  It is not in my DNA, my parents saw to that.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had tomato soup and grilled cheese.
Then rice pudding for dessert.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I had tomato soup and grilled cheese.
> Then rice pudding for dessert.



You had me girl, right up until the rice pudding.  I'm sorry but it is just not one of my favorites.  I think it has something to do with the way I was brought up in the UK after WW2.  

Don't fret about it.  I hate kale for the same reason.


----------



## pirate_girl

This.
Yum.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing fancy tonight.
Flatbread pizza, and Stella.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We did soft shell tacos


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing fancy tonight.
> Flatbread pizza, and Stella.
> 
> View attachment 126285



Damn girl, you are going to waste away to nothing.

We had a big salad, ham steak with roast veggies, carrots, potatoes and onions.  Oh!  I had a Shiner Bock while feeding the dogs before dinner and a Scotch afterwards.  This house arrest isn't all that bad.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Home made bahsketti's.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> Home made bahsketti's.



Okay, I gotta ask ….


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Okay, I gotta ask ….



You know...
Bahsketti!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh why, oh why did I have to do that?  I'll be kicking my own ass for two days now.   

I've got three college degrees and I just got an education.  Thank you sir.    Whenever I start to get a little bit pompous, I'll remember this moment.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh why, oh why did I have to do that?  I'll be kicking my own ass for two days now.
> 
> I've got three college degrees and I just got an education.  Thank you sir.    Whenever I start to get a little bit pompous, I'll remember this moment.



No worries man!
If I can make at least 1 person laugh, giggle, or scratch their head each day, I feel I have done my job.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Okay, I gotta ask ….





Bannedjoe said:


> You know...
> Bahsketti!



When my niece was 3 or 4 it was puzzgetti!  :th_lmao:

She also renamed the state just north of the Texas border Kolahoma.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made brown sugar Italian chicken.
Nothing difficult.
You just mix 1/2 cup brown sugar with a dry packet of Italian dressing.
Dredge the bird parts, then bake at 350° for an hour.
I like delicious but simple.
Results--


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I made brown sugar Italian chicken.
> Nothing difficult.
> You just mix 1/2 cup brown sugar with a dry packet of Italian dressing.
> Dredge the bird parts, then bake at 350° for an hour.
> I like delicious but simple.
> Results--
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> View attachment 126970



Looks wonderful but between the brown sugar and the rice I would have been in a diabetic coma.  Not really but my reading would have been something that I wouldn't have written down in my log.  Might have been worth it though.

Us?  We had left over pot roast and roasted veggies.  It was even better on the second day.  Magnificent.  I think that we may finish it off on Saturday.


----------



## pirate_girl

I threw a frozen Boston Market dinner in the oven.
It was good.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Tonight we had traditional hot dogs.  Don't demean the lowly hot dog.  They were GREEEATTTT.  I haven't had a hot dog in so long.  I had two in buns and kept on going back and snaffling another wiener.  That accounted for another four.  Okay, so now you know that I love wieners.  The only other thing on the plate was my wife's fabulous potato salad served on top of sliced tomatoes.  The food of the Gods.


----------



## pirate_girl

Did the London broil thing.
Came out great!


----------



## Melensdad

Brisket is out of the smoker and "resting" while wrapped in foil.

Sides?  No.  I have brisket.  I don't need side dishes.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


> Brisket is out of the smoker and "resting" while wrapped in foil.
> 
> Sides?  No.  I have brisket.  I don't need side dishes.



MMMMMMMMMM...........
The candy of meat!
I love smoked brisket.

When I started my restaurant in 2005, I ate so much brisket everyday, I gave myself gout.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks to my bottomless pit of a son, I have very few leftovers!


----------



## Melensdad

Bannedjoe said:


> MMMMMMMMMM...........
> The candy of meat!
> I love smoked brisket.
> 
> When I started my restaurant in 2005, *I ate so much brisket everyday, I gave myself gout*.



It was probably worth getting gout


----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


> It was probably worth getting gout



My feet hurt like hell until I figured out what it was.
Backing off the brisket was hard to do.


----------



## pirate_girl

I bought a thin t-bone and threw it in the grill pan.
3 minutes per side.
Salad too.
Normally I do steaks reverse sear.
This one would have turned to leather.


----------



## Melensdad

Smoked bacon wrapped sweet pickled pepper stuffed burger balls.

Cheese stuffing is optional.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I bought a thin t-bone and threw it in the grill pan.
> 3 minutes per side.
> Salad too.
> Normally I do steaks reverse sear.
> This one would have turned to leather.
> 
> View attachment 127397



3 minutes per side???!!!!






I'm like 15 seconds.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> 3 minutes per side???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like 15 seconds.


Are we still talking about cooking?
:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Are we still talking about cooking?
> :th_lmao:



That's why I hardly go out to restaurants.

Waitress: How would you like your steak cooked?
Me: I don't.

W: Sir it has to be cooked!
M: (Old gag) Just wipe his butt, and throw him on a plate!

W: What???

M: I'll eat the thing raw on a cold plate.

W: We can't do that!

M: Well, then just wave a bic lighter at it, I won't tell anybody.

W: Sir, in this state we have minimum cooking standards!

M: What are they?

W: At least one minute per side.

M: Can we split the difference and make it 30 seconds per side?

W: No!

M: Then I'm not eating here!

W: Can I show you the door?


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmm!
Love me some food from Ninja.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had eggs and 'prettles' (that's goetta for all you southern Ohio folks). Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I had eggs and 'prettles' (that's goetta for all you southern Ohio folks). Lol
> 
> View attachment 127828



I've told you before, you have to start eating more.  How can you keep up your strength in these trying times with just a snack for dinner.   

Tonight at our house it was chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and green beans all smothered in cream gravy.  Okay, I know it may not be the healthiest thing but damn, it was good!  My wife makes great chicken fried steak and her cream gravy you could make a meal of on its own.


----------



## Melensdad

8 pounds of Chuck, seasoned with dry rub, just went into the smoker.

I use an electric pellet smoker.  It's what I have so its what I use.  I know some purists demand firewood smokers.  I'll stick with the convenience of my wood pellets and electric auger feed to control the temperature and smoke levels.  

Today will yield Chuck Burnt Ends.  

It's more traditional to make "Burnt Ends" out of brisket but we found a recipe for using Chuck and actually like it better than Brisket cut burnt ends.  Its also a lot easier for me to find Chuck Roast at a good price ($2.99/pound) than it is to even get packer cut brisket, which for some reason, is hard to find in my area.  

Been using this recipe with great success, but I use whatever dry rubs and sauces I feel like using.  LINK => https://www.smoking-meat.com/june-23-2016-smoked-chuck-roast-burnt-ends

 The one thing we found by trial and error is that the final sauce works best if it is a MEMPHIS style sauce that is sweet and a little tangy.  A HAWAIIAN sweet/pineapple sauce works well too, but MEMPHIS style sauces have become our favorite.

So for dinner tonight we will be having some meat candy.  

AND that is not all . . .  

A bit later today I'll be throwing some of the ribs from a Prime Rib cut into the smoker.  NOT the Prime Rib itself.  Just the trimmed bone slabs.  Those don't take as long to cook, they will just get a savory dry rub.  Probably no part of the cow is better to smoke and eat than the slabs of prime rib bones.  

Very non-traditional, but damn.  And I mean but DAMN.  

They can be roasted in the oven on low temps too, it doesn't give the smoke flavor.


----------



## pirate_girl

Grilled a rib eye and some zucchini.
Made a tomato/cuke and onion salad too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Taco soup minus two containers of leftovers.
The rest are in the freezer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We went over to my SIL's at the farm for supper.  It was her turn.  She is a good cook, usually nothing fancy, that's my wife's forte, but just good wholesome home cooking.  She a great cook on the BBQ grill, outstanding. 

She's about to leave to go to Georgia in her motorhome to see her kids, grandkids and especially the great grandbaby so she's trying to clear out her fridge.  We had devilled eggs.  I can eat my weight in devilled eggs and nearly did.  Next it was cabbage rolls with her concoction of potatoes/cauliflower/cheese/garlic mash, carrots, broccoli and of course, a tomato based gravy.  Phew!  I did it justice but I had to let the belt out two notches.  

I also brought home all the leftover devilled eggs.  They'll be left over until lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 300 H and H

We just had a 75 mph wind here. Chain saw time for some trees. Lots of corn crop damage as well. Yippee, the Covid 19 and now this. I guess I will never forget this season..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> We just had a 75 mph wind here. Chain saw time for some trees. Lots of corn crop damage as well. Yippee, the Covid 19 and now this. I guess I will never forget this season..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Kirk, they were talking about it on my local weather.


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> We just had a 75 mph wind here. Chain saw time for some trees. Lots of corn crop damage as well. Yippee, the Covid 19 and now this. I guess I will never forget this season..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



That happened at our house on Easter Sunday.  In the yard it brought down 4 big trees and a smaller apple tree and more out in the pasture.  I took care of the smaller one and my check book took care of the others.   

As for this year, it just never seems to end.


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> We just had a 75 mph wind here. Chain saw time for some trees. Lots of corn crop damage as well. Yippee, the Covid 19 and now this. I guess I will never forget this season..
> 
> Regards, Kirk




WOW!  
Nothing here in Avoca, Iowa.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tonight, I'm doing nothing for dinner. I'm the cook and I'm on strike.

I'll bet they go to Freddies for burgers and rings. Or worse White Castle. Don't even want one myself.

I am so tired of coming home every damn night, to feed the pets AND prepare a dinner hardly no one shows up to eat. I'm a trained chef, The food is good by their own words. I cook from scratch and healthy too. Wholesome stuff. But, I have to first do dishes so I can cook and set the table. All so we can eat like a family. It's like pulling hen's teeth to get everybody to the table. Some don't stay long and leave tons of food for "later." The icebox is full of leftovers.

I never know what they will eat. Sometimes they gobble it down. A week later the same food goes cold in the serving dish.
I throw tons of it away.

I quit.

I understand now why mother's often walk away. Frustrating to say the least..


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> We just had a 75 mph wind here. Chain saw time for some trees. Lots of corn crop damage as well. Yippee, the Covid 19 and now this. I guess I will never forget this season..
> 
> Regards, Kirk




2020 is really turning into a year of hell. Covid-19; Shitty weather; stores, restaurants and theaters closed.  I have yet to be on the sailboat.  What's worse and looming above it all,,,; is that Biden could win.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jules and I went to Spengler's again.
I got a BLT, onion rings and coleslaw.


----------



## FrancSevin

They went to Wendy's for burgers, fries and a family size bag of chicken tenders.
UGH!!!!

I ate a fresh salad and one of the sirloin steaks left over from last night.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Tonight we had a full breakfast for supper.  It was scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon, grilled mushrooms and tomatoes.  Wonderful!

How come we never have breakfast for breakfast?


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> Tonight we had a full breakfast for supper.  It was scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon, grilled mushrooms and tomatoes.  Wonderful!
> 
> How come we never have breakfast for breakfast?



Breakfast is probably the tastiest mean of the day....probably because that's when our taste buds are the sharpest but breakfast is good anytime.  I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy smoked paprika, Batman.
This chicken is fantastic.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made meatballs over linguine.
Passed on having the usual garlic bread too because of carbs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bbq pork chops and baked potatoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a sheet pan dinner.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Made a sheet pan dinner.
> 
> View attachment 130527
> 
> View attachment 130528


 
Do you bake that or broil it? It looks scrumptious. Better than my version.

However,,,;
I do something similar but on top of the stove.  I add an Alfredo sauce and parmesan cheese.  There are no leftovers.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Do you bake that or broil it? It looks scrumptious. Better than my version.
> 
> However,,,;
> I do something similar but on top of the stove.  I add an Alfredo sauce and parmesan cheese.  There are no leftovers.



Thanks.

http://netcookingtalk.com/forums/showpost.php?p=337686&postcount=4


----------



## emily91

BBQ chicken wings tonight

with fries


----------



## emily91

I'll be having mcdonalds tonight


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Huge potluck Thanksgiving dinner at camp. We're doing one of the turkeys and the potatoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## emily91

buffet food

having a mixture of stuff- little pizzas, little sausages, chicken on sticks etc


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a HUGE potluck turkey dinner at camp last weekend. To use up the last of the turkey, I threw together a big crockpot of turkey chili this morning. Very yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

My fave comfort meal on this cold and windy day.


----------



## jillcrate

I had pepperoni Pizza tonight.... (THICK)

I had 2 1/2 slices for now.....


----------



## Ironman

Ribs and beans.


----------



## Ironman

Smoked brisket over nachos with smoked queso dip.








[/url]
remove duplicates online


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a stuffed loin chop and garlic pecan sweet potatoes.
?


----------



## jillcrate

I went to a pizza place and had 10 boneless HBBQ wings..... They werent shaken in the sauce well..... I had to get an extra side of sauce.... Probably the worst batch I have had from there but they were good i guess....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

Leftover turkey jambalaya 

.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mmmm pot roast!


----------



## Ironman

I call this Rudi soup. ?


----------



## Melensdad

Just tossed a large rack of pork ribs into the INSTANT POT.  The ribs cook for about 30 minutes but it takes about 15 to get the pressure up to cooking temp/pressure and then they sit for about 10 more minutes before I release the pressure.  So in total the ribs will be in the pressure cooker for about 1 hour.

There is a bottle of Guiness Extra Stout that I poured into the pressure pot.  Then a rack and then the dry rubbed ribs onto top of the rack above the Guiness.  

After taking them out of the Instant Pot they will go onto a sheet pan, get brushed with some BBQ sauce, and will go under the broiler for a few minutes to caramelize the sauce.  Served with some garlic bread and some skillet fried potatoes and that will be our dinner tonight!


----------



## Ironman

Smoking meatloaf


----------



## Melensdad

Ironman said:


> Smoking meatloaf
> 
> View attachment 132440View attachment 132441


I thought about smoking my ribs but it’s raining/sleeting outside and I’m just too damn lazy to mess with the smoker in crappy weather.  

Just curious but how long do you smoke a meatloaf?


----------



## Melensdad

Store bought bake & serve rolls dressed with better, granulated garlic and a dash of mustard along with a side of homemade pickled onions, peppers and pickles were added to the ribs and skillet potatoes.


----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> I thought about smoking my ribs but it’s raining/sleeting outside and I’m just too damn lazy to mess with the smoker in crappy weather.
> 
> Just curious but how long do you smoke a meatloaf?


I go by temp, not time. It’s been 4 hours @ 225*F and is at 145 internal temp, I wanna go to 165ish. It’s about a 4 # loaf, lol, so I estimate 4.5 hours.

it’s been raining all day, and I was chilled out on the recliner... but I had 3#’s of ground beef to use up, and I’m a tight ass, so....


----------



## pirate_girl

I had chicken, rice and asparagus.
Already deleted the pic, but it's on nct.


----------



## jillcrate

I had 3 slices of left over pizza tonight.. (Pepperoni)

3 I heated up and 1 I had cold from the fridge.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Crockpot Hawaiian chicken tonight.
4 ingredients.
6 hours from now deliciousness.
I guarAWNNteeee!
Lol


----------



## jillcrate

I had Corn dogs tonight  

Thankfully they dont seem to be bothering me.. (They arent Organic and l havent had them for along time (I have been eating nothing but organic for a few years now as I started having stomach issues with convential food (GMO food specifically))


----------



## 300 H and H

I just ate all the King Crab legs I could eat! along with a large salad, and toasted French bread...

Yum..


----------



## Ironman

Sous vide USDA prime aged steaks.
I remember asking about the best steak one could find one day a long time ago and Waybomb said go find a dry aged steak, in a nutshell. He was right.





.


----------



## 300 H and H

Waybomb knows food like few ever do. He suggested 16 year old cheese to me, and by gosh he was right!!!  
He knows his Scotch whiskey as well.... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## jillcrate

I had mac and cheese tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

There once was a man called Joe Bury...

Who made awesome hamburgers.
I know, because I made them for dinner.






__





						Joe Bury's take on Hamburgers
					

Joe Bury's take on Hamburgers   When I was a kid, a man named Joe Bury bought an abandoned Gas Station up on the highway, converted the repair bay area into a living space, and the "office" area into a burger joint. The inverted "U"- shaped counter only  had 14 stools, and the cooking area was...




					netcookingtalk.com


----------



## Melensdad

That does look like a tasty burger.  

We are having an assortment of Chinese take out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Comfort food.


----------



## olivegirl

I’m making a salad with chicken. I try to eat properly. I lost a little weight during quarantine in spring. I think it's because I had more time and I was more attentive to my nutrition. But at the end of the summer I returned to my usual way of life, so I gained 4 kg. But now it's lockdown, and I plan to monitor my diet again. I liked my body in the summer, I want it back. But it’s difficult when your family continuing eating cakes, burgers, pasta and you just look at that and think “I want it too”.


----------



## Melensdad

It’s Wednesday during Lent and I’m observing meatless Wednesday in addition to meatless Friday.  So I made a leek & seafood shepherd’s pie for dinner.  It was topped with mashed red potatoes and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## jillcrate

I ordered Pizza tonight (12 cut pepperoni)

I ate 4 slices..... It wasnt that good....


----------



## Melensdad

Starting up the smoker.

Going to smoke up a batch of beef ribs today.  Side of potatoes.  Possibly a nice bourbon old fashioned afterwards.  

Looking forward to dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Occasionally I'm damn near gourmet.
Lol


----------



## jillcrate

That looks good PG!!!

I had mac and cheese (Shells (Not Elbows))


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> That looks good PG!!!
> 
> I had mac and cheese (Shells (Not Elbows))


Thanks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bangers and mash.
?


----------



## jillcrate

I had 2 corn dogs earlier


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicken stir fry.
?


----------



## Melensdad

No photo, sorry.

The lovely Mrs Bob makes a homemade "skillet dinner" that we love.  It is basically a fancy version of "hamburger helper" but its got fresh ingredients and doesn't come from a box.  Usually she uses an old fashioned Electric Skillet but a 12" skillet on the stove top or a cast iron skillet will obviously work just as well.

Cherry Tomatoes are broiled with a little olive oil, garlic and some seasoning.

In a LARGE skillet she sautés some Italian Sausage, after it is browned she adds some Rigatoni noodles & just enough chicken stock to cook the noodles.  Just as the noodles absorb the chicken stock she adds some fresh spinach is added to the skillet, along with the broiled tomatoes, and it is simmered down to wilt the spinach.  

We have it about once a month.  There are no additional spices or salt added beyond the spices in the sausages and the little that she sprinkles on the oiled cherry tomatoes.  Its still got plenty of flavor, but obviously you can adjust accordingly.  The amount of chicken stock needed will vary by the amount of noodles you use because you don't drain it, you just cook it until its got a nice light "sauce" made of the broiled tomatoes, spinach and the little bit of remaining chicken stock.


----------



## FrancSevin

I broiled 1" thick pork loin steaks, Corn on the cob and Parsley/Garlic mashed potatoes.  I am meatless for three days so I hade a thick slice of Vermont White Cheddar in place of the pork.


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of food and grocery shopping (as if we were) lol
Have you seen the jump in prices of food lately??
I fear I'm going to have to give up meat and go back to being vegetarian.
NOT.
I made rubbed pork shoulder steak with the remains of a head of cabbage - poppy seed peanut coleslaw.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made beer battered mahi mahi with smoked paprika/roasted edamame.
Twas delish!


----------



## Melensdad

I had a large late lunch today so for dinner tonight I had 2 chocolate covered cherries and now I'm sipping on a bourbon.  Probably have some ice cream for a dessert later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bratwurst, quinoa and rice and roasted cauliflower.


----------



## Melensdad

I gave fencing lessons tonight.  Hard to hold down dinner if you are chasing people and trying to hit them with a 3' metal stick.  So I just ate some Rice Krispie Treats when I got home.  That an a bourbon Old Fashioned cocktail.


----------



## Melensdad

Browned some chicken then roasted it in a Thai Mango Curry.  Sautéd some veggies (leek, peppers, onion, mushrooms).  Then my SIL brought over some Chinese fried rice.


----------



## Colt Gomez

It's not fancy but I've been craving some Chinese food for a while now.


----------



## Melensdad

Chinese food is my favorite!

Tonight we had baked chicken.  My wife made a cauliflower casserole too, it was pretty simple, small florets of cauliflower seasoned with Cream of Mushroom soup and Parmasean (sp?) Cheese, probably some garlic and other spices.  She mixed it together and baked it.  The chicken pieces were set on top and baked at the same time.  So all the mess was in 1 baking dish.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dis...
?‍?


----------



## pirate_girl

Colt Gomez said:


> It's not fancy but I've been craving some Chinese food for a while now.View attachment 137184


That's Panda Express ❤


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> That's Panda Express ❤


I love Panda Express!

We go there with our fencing students after tournaments and I always order spicy food, which is barely spicy, but it does taste good.


----------



## stevenkingg99

Well, tonight i'm having indian spicy chicken rice. I heard they use many spices in the food and going to taste it tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're at camp. So bbq'd burgers are on the menu for tonight. We've also got tacos sloppy joes (manwich) and hot dogs planned for our stay until sunday.


----------



## waybomb

And today was a beautiful day so we went out driving again in the sl with the top down. Beautiful day. Ended up in Michigan City so stopped at our favorite restaurant there, Fiddleheads. Started with tomato bisque soup, wife had a cheese soup. Then she had chicken Alfredo and I had meat loaf. Damn good stuff. 
Their cook is great.


----------



## Melensdad

I eat early on Thursday because I give fencing lessons and want my food well digested before I start!

So for today's fare it is a steak sandwich.  Leftover piece of rib-eye, on thin sliced whole wheat. Garlic Aioli and Sharp Cheddar Cheese.

Washing it down with sparking water.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Leftover Chipotle crusted pork loin.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm making garlic parmesan chicken, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Asad0000

Description: Awwww Joe! She's so adorable  My chili was good.. so was the grilled cheese. Will be a repeat for tomorrow night's dinner. I'll take some leftover pics with of course another grilled cheese.
Description: My chili is served on top of cooked spaghetti noodles and seasoned ground beef that sits in tomato sauce cooking all day long until it is tender enough to break apart by simply poking at it - very flavorful! I love spicy food but if you don't then just adjust the spices to your liking.

I love spicy food but if you don't then just adjust the spices to your liking.,


----------



## austonte

Asked my wife to cook shrimp in garlic butter sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

Eggplant parm rolls from Whole Foods.
Ewww.. not a fan.
Loved my cauliflower though.


----------



## PGBC

pirate_girl said:


> Eggplant parm rolls from Whole Foods.
> Ewww.. not a fan.
> Loved my cauliflower though.
> View attachment 140620




Isn't everything made from eggplants...ewww.


----------



## pirate_girl

PGBC said:


> Isn't everything made from eggplants...ewww.


My breakfast wasn't lol


----------



## jillcrate

I had 20 nuggets tonight and a soda from Mcdonalds..


----------



## Melensdad

Southwest bbq chicken pizza with some soda water.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bacon spaghetti.

... with peppers, onions and garlic.


----------



## jillcrate

I had 20 Nuggets and a coke from Mcdonalds tonight......


----------



## Ironman

Garlic Parmesan cabbage. Thanks PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Garlic Parmesan cabbage. Thanks PG.
> 
> View attachment 141239View attachment 141240


Good stuff isn't it?


----------



## echo

Stuffed bell peppers


----------



## pirate_girl

Meatballs, rice and maple pecan carrots.


----------



## Melensdad

Pork chops.  Apple Sauce.  Brussel Sprouts.  Scalloped Potatoes. 

There was a small pot of Green Beans with Bacon.  But I don't like cooked green beans so those can sit and rot for all I care.  Terrible waste of bacon.  Almost made me cry.  

And now a little Redemption Wheated Bourbon


----------



## 300 H and H

Melensdad said:


> There was a small pot of Green Beans with Bacon.  But I don't like cooked green beans so those can sit and rot for all I care.  Terrible waste of bacon.  Almost made me cry.


I used to feel the same way until I started putting a couple of dollops of Salsa in mine.


----------



## Ironman

Sheet pan chicken breasts and veggies.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had an early dinner at a place called Sauder Village @ The Barn.
Love the place.


----------



## Ironman

I smoked some cashews and made sheet pan veggies with pork chops.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks a lot better than the Hamburger Helper that I made for dinner.


----------



## Ironman

Turkey jambalaya


----------



## echo

I hope, no turkey


----------



## Ironman

Stuffed Mexican peppers.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a slow cooker recipe for cabbage roll soup.
It's freaking awesome.


----------



## Ironman

I smoked a chuck roast today for chili this weekend.
.


----------



## echo

Looks good, we will be right over.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob is sick.  NOT Covid.  She has a sinus infection.  Doctor even said so, gave her ZPack today.  So being the loving and caring gent that I am, I cooked dinner.  Roasted some red potatoes and leeks in a balsamic glaze.  Made some Indian 'Butter Chicken' too, that was also cooked in the oven.  

Of course, she didn't feel well enough to eat any of it.  But she did have BBQ chips!


----------



## Melensdad

Ironman said:


> I smoked a chuck roast today for chili this weekend.
> .
> 
> View attachment 143293


Smoking some cubed up Chuck Roast makes great "burnt ends"  

Normally I don't slice it, I cube it. 

Your's looks awesome.


----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> Smoking some cubed up Chuck Roast makes great "burnt ends"
> 
> Normally I don't slice it, I cube it.
> 
> Your's looks awesome.


Thanks 
I couldn’t find brisket anywhere. 
The thought crossed my mind about making some poor man burnt ends today…  but I needed all of it for my chili.


----------



## Ironman

Smoking ribs for the game tonight 
.


----------



## FrancSevin

3 lb Chuck roast in the oven with veggies.  6 hours at 275 F

Those ribs look good Ironman.  Wish I could do some, but half the household is allergic to pork. Boy, do I miss it.


----------



## echo

Beef/noodles with mixed veggies.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made sloppy joes on Brioche buns with muenster cheese.
The joe sauce is Martha Stewart's Quick and Easy bbq sauce.
Sweet tater fries too.


----------



## Ironman

Sous vide sirloin steaks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cajun shrimp jambalaya. I've always wanted to try it. Everyone liked it.


----------



## ErinKeegan

Lasagna and diet coke


----------



## FrancSevin

Angel hair pasta with a tomato & meat sauce. Fresh cut aspera grass.
Followed with a Bacia Estate Cabernet Sauvignon Reserve.
 Red and rather dry wine.


----------



## Ironman

Sous vide cheese burgers and cheese tortellini pasta salad.


----------



## Ironman

Strip steak with onions, mushrooms and peppers, cheesy potatoes and cake.


----------



## Umberto

May is National Burger Month so I grilled burgers to kick it off…Happy Walpurgis!


----------



## Ironman

Mushroom Swiss burger.


----------



## Umberto

Last evening I grilled lamb chops and the wife made potato salad and asparagus from the yard.


----------



## FrancSevin

Smoking 5 lbs of beef tenderloin, 3 lbs bottom round and about 12 Brats.
All found in my company's freezer for a bit too long. 
My son was storing his frozen stuff there. 
Tenderloin was priced at $15.18 per lb.  We'll never see that again.

I'll be adding Broccoli and sweet corn with potato salad.  Maybe some beans.


----------



## echo

Cabbage Rolls.


----------



## Umberto

We are going to a friend’s house. He is making Mama Leone’s cannelloni from scratch, including the shells. There will be shrimp salade, as well.


----------



## chowderman

tonight is a crab pretzel.
yeah, that was my reaction . . .



the pretzel size/shape is definitely Bavarian, there is no stuffing, it's a topping....


----------



## Ironman

Potato salad and cheeseburgers.


----------



## Melensdad

Burgers and hotdogs on the grill.  Baked beans.  Salad.  Some melon.  

Nothing exciting but it always hits the spot.


----------



## Ironman

Chicken kabobs


----------



## Ironman

Ribs, potato salad and beans.


----------



## Umberto

Last night we ate at a place called Crafted in Yakima, WA. I had the New York Strip wit miso chili oil. it was damn hot but not bad. I wasn’t wowed with the purple potatoes.


----------



## Melensdad

NOTHING

Went to Chicago’s Chinatown for lunch today.  Ate so much at lunch I didn’t eat dinner and am still not hungry.  Clearly I have issues with my self control.


----------



## Umberto

Yesterday’s brunch at Treveri winery outside of Yakima. I had leftovers last night and still have salami and cheese for lunch today. We are wine club members. The owner is from Germany and this year started a wine fest like they do in Germany.


----------



## Umberto

Hormel pork shoulder went in the grill this morning. I’m using fresh cut cherry for smoke. Tonight’s supper will be pulled pork and coleslaw.


----------



## Umberto

Umberto said:


> Hormel pork shoulder went in the grill this morning. I’m using fresh cut cherry for smoke. Tonight’s supper will be pulled pork and coleslaw.
> 
> View attachment 150255View attachment 150256


Added more charcoal and wood. That should be it for wood and will let it bake for a few more hours then foil it.


----------



## Umberto

I wrapped in foil wit apple juice at 1430 and am about to take off the grill.


----------



## echo

I love Yakima and their cookouts.


----------



## Umberto

It came out good.


----------



## Umberto

I’m grilling a halibut roast… never done it before so hope it goes okay.


----------



## Umberto

It came out good… I rubbed the halibut with olive oil, smoked paprika, cumin, lemon zest, garlic, pepper, thyme, and kosher salt then grilled over the coals with cherry for smoke.


----------



## Melensdad

Just pulled a small 8.5# brisket out of the smoker.  Wrapped it in foil at 4am.  Went back to bed, a woodpecker woke me at 6am; took the brisket out after chasing away the annoying redhead.  It will remain wrapped in foil for at least another hour.  

It's going to be our 'all day' holiday meal for today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Best part of my dinner tonight was the caprese salad, which I've never made before.
Glad I did.


----------



## Umberto

We went to,a friend’s house for salads and kebabs.



View attachment 151821


----------



## Melensdad

No photo.

Shake 'n Bake pork.  Who doesn't like Shake 'n Bake?  Seriously people who don't like simply have not eaten it.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> No photo.
> 
> Shake 'n Bake pork.  Who doesn't like Shake 'n Bake?  Seriously people who don't like simply have not eaten it.


I used to do Shake and Bake trout when Iowas in college.


----------



## Umberto

We enjoyed last night’s kabobs so much we are making the chicken for tonight.


----------



## Umberto

I smoke cooked a steelhead portion on the grill tonight using cherry and alder for smoke.
the sides were a Greek rice dish and a caprese salad.


----------



## pirate_girl

If you like bacon, Brussels sprouts and pasta, you'd love this.
I did.









						Bacon and Brussels Sprouts with Pasta
					

Bacon and Brussels Sprouts with Pasta is a quick and hearty dish ready in just 30 minutes from Mary Younkin's Book 'The Weeknight Dinner Cookbook.' Everything is easy and delicious!




					creative-culinary.com


----------



## pirate_girl

King's Chicken.
Fattening, bacony, alfredoy,creamy deliciousness.


----------



## Umberto

We ate dinner at the Grub Steak in Park City, UT tonight.
They serve the best prime rib and go most every time
we are here. I always bring my own knife as I find restaurant
cutlery lacking. This is the 36 oz. cut and seems bigger. I’ve
only eaten the whole thing once and did not tonight. I took
most home and will save it for my son when he gets home
from their honeymoon.


----------



## Melensdad

Polish night at St Edward’s Church


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

I am eating healthy.  Roasted pumpkin with italian sausage and red peppers.

But just because I'm still dieting does not mean that I am not looking at recipes of awesome food like deep fried bacon wrapped oreos!


----------



## Ironman

Melensdad said:


> I am eating healthy.  Roasted pumpkin with italian sausage and red peppers.
> 
> But just because I'm still dieting does not mean that I am not looking at recipes of awesome food like deep fried bacon wrapped oreos!
> 
> 
> View attachment 158031


That was the big fad last year in certain smoker communities. It’s a strange but good combo


----------

